# Pregunta de los Domingos:¿Dónde estará la PLATA el próximo fin de semana?



## sprinser (28 Ago 2011)

1.Lo que se necesita es una evaluación del precio de una onza de plata para el próximo fin de semana en Euros.

2.Cada semana, homenajearemos a los 2 mejores pronosticadores.

3.El factor determinante es el precio de cierre en EUROS obtenidos en Gold Price in US Dollar, Silver Price in US Dollar and Charts in US Dollar - Live Market Prices
Casilla: Silver Price in Euro € 1 Once

4.La orden de predicción hay que realizarla entre el Sábado y el Domingo. Si se hace en Domingo debe ser antes de las 00.00 *Si alguien pone su orden después de esa hora se teñirá de rojo su predicción.*

5.Se respeta una distancia entre jugadores de 10 céntimos, para reducir esa distancia tendrán que jugar más de 10 y dividir 100 entre el nº de jugadores para calcular la proximidad.

6.Los premios son simbólicos.




<A HREF="http://www.kitco.com/connecting.html">
<IMG SRC="http://www.kitconet.com/charts/metals/silver/t24_ag_en_euoz_2.gif" BORDER="0" ALT="[Most Recent Quotes from www.kitco.com]">
</A>


----------



## Berebere (28 Ago 2011)

En la buchaca

PD: mi buchaca, preferiblemente


----------



## Arraez (28 Ago 2011)

Yo digo que 30,05€


----------



## Sash (28 Ago 2011)

29.30€

+10 caracteres...


----------



## landasurf (28 Ago 2011)

31,15 euros.


----------



## japiluser (28 Ago 2011)

Berebere dijo:


> En la buchaca
> 
> PD: mi buchaca, preferiblemente



Es el mejor colchon.... perdón , banco!


----------



## Palasaca (28 Ago 2011)

30,48€ Onza

Usease a 980€ Kg.
Usease a 98 cts de € el gramo.


----------



## alienhunter (28 Ago 2011)

30,88 es mi apuesta


----------



## platero y yo (28 Ago 2011)

29,85 No creo que suba más de ahí


----------



## _juanma_ (28 Ago 2011)

30,15 € es mi pronóstico


----------



## Depeche (28 Ago 2011)

Yo creo que la plata el viernes que viene cerrará en 44,35 dolares.
En euros es dificil saberlo,ya que no se que va a hacer el euro frente al dolar,yo me baso en gráficas para hacer cálculos, pero me voy a mojar diciendo que cerrará en 31,50 euros.


----------



## atika (28 Ago 2011)

32.22 onza..........


----------



## Palasaca (2 Sep 2011)

Faltan un poquito para tener el ganador de la semana...


----------



## racional (2 Sep 2011)

30,32, los fines de semana esta cerrado el mercado


----------



## Palasaca (2 Sep 2011)

Racional, fíjate que todos hicimos una previsión a futuro el Domingo día 28, hacer una previsión cuando faltan pocas horas para el cierre no vale  Por cierto la mía fue de 30,48 creo que me estoy posicionando como virtual ganador:rolleye:


----------



## Palasaca (2 Sep 2011)

Ahora mismo las 21:00 clavado en 30,48

Gold Price in Euro, Silver Price in Euro and Charts in Euro - Live Market Prices


----------



## Palasaca (4 Sep 2011)

Bueno pues hoy es Domingo día 4 el mercado está cerrado a 30,40 soy ganador de la primera tanda y eso :bla: 

Entonces, vamos a por la segunda ronda, para el cierre de la semana que viene mi apuesta es:

29,23€ Onza

0,94€ Gramo

940€ Kilo

:rolleye:


----------



## landasurf (4 Sep 2011)

31,50 euros/onza


----------



## sprinser (4 Sep 2011)

Palasaca dijo:


> 30,48€ Onza
> 
> Usease a 980€ Kg.
> Usease a 98 cts de € el gramo.



Felicidades Palasaca!

Mi pronostico para esta semana..
31,10 € Onza


----------



## Palasaca (4 Sep 2011)

Recordar que el enunciado del post ya lo dice todo, la pregunta es de los Domingos, por tanto, los pronósticos se deben enunciar antes de que abran el patio de la plata de nuevo, después dejar correr la semana (alea jacta est) y al cierre de los viernes tendremos un nuevo pronosticador metalero, así que apresuraos insensatos, ludópatas sin riesgo de perder nada y ganar gracias...


----------



## Depeche (4 Sep 2011)

32,75 euros


----------



## Sash (4 Sep 2011)

31.90€

Ni uno más y ni uno menos.


----------



## _juanma_ (5 Sep 2011)

32,05 es mi apuesta esta vez


----------



## alienhunter (5 Sep 2011)

31,7 es mi prediccion


----------



## alienhunter (10 Sep 2011)

El viento me susurra que palasaca va aser ganador por segunda semana consecutiva!


----------



## landasurf (10 Sep 2011)

alienhunter dijo:


> El viento me susurra que palasaca va aser ganador por segunda semana consecutiva!



Pues cambia de aires porque va a ser que no. El que mas se ha aproximado es Sprinser.


----------



## Palasaca (10 Sep 2011)

landasurf dijo:


> Pues cambia de aires porque va a ser que no. El que mas se ha aproximado es Sprinser.



Todo depende de que dato damos por válido, en el foro parece que llevamos "la costumbre" de tomar el dato de la onza (en primera ventana 1 Ounce): Gold Price in US Dollar, Silver Price in US Dollar and Charts in US Dollar - Live Market Prices

Que marca 30,23 y no la del londonfix que marca 29,98. En este último caso seria yo de nuevo el ganador, pero para ser justos deberíamos seguir "la costumbre" del precio 1 Ounce 30,23.

Así que por mi parte ha ganado Sprinser :rolleye:


----------



## landasurf (10 Sep 2011)

Podemos tomar una tercera referencia, la de kitco en euros.

Live Market Quotes

En este caso son 30,28 euros.

Lo dicho, enhorabuena Sprinser.


----------



## alienhunter (10 Sep 2011)

Palasaca dijo:


> Todo depende de que dato damos por válido, en el foro parece que llevamos "la costumbre" de tomar el dato de la onza (en primera ventana 1 Ounce): Gold Price in US Dollar, Silver Price in US Dollar and Charts in US Dollar - Live Market Prices
> 
> Que marca 30,23 y no la del londonfix que marca 29,98. En este último caso seria yo de nuevo el ganador, pero para ser justos deberíamos seguir "la costumbre" del precio 1 Ounce 30,23.
> 
> Así que por mi parte ha ganado Sprinser :rolleye:



Exacto, yo habia mirado la London Silver Fix, que marca 29,978, para casos como este que cambia el resultado segun mires deberiamos de ponernos de acuerdo cual es la "oficial"
:


----------



## Palasaca (10 Sep 2011)

Yo ya he dado mi opinión, la de 24horas gold casilla (1 ounce). Bueno es la que di como referencia la semana pasada elijamos una de las tres.

Yo repito que doy por ganador a Sprinser, tomando como referencia 24 horas gold 1 once.

Felicidades Sprinser:Aplauso:

Mañana domingo pensaré cual es mi pronóstico para la semana que viene.


----------



## sprinser (11 Sep 2011)

I WIN!! =) mi pronóstico
43,51 € onza

Saludos Palasaca!

_El factor determinante es el precio de cierre por onza en € a la semana de Gold, Silver, Gold Price, Silver Price, Gold Rate, Gold News | Kitco_


----------



## landasurf (11 Sep 2011)

35,60 euros/onza


----------



## _juanma_ (11 Sep 2011)

34,56 euros/onza


----------



## Palasaca (11 Sep 2011)

Mi pronóstico 34,21€ o sea a 1,10€ el gramo.

Pd. Sprinser espero que no hayas confundido $~€ pues 43,51€ es un pasote y si al final queda en eso será mi primer y felicísimo owned o como se escriba...)

Pd 2 Ok Sprinser, todo queda como al principio, quedamos al cierre 1 Ounce según "la costumbre" de 24gold.

PD 3 Ahora que veo tu enlace de kitko ¿No ves más claro este que te viene en € y $ con sus pantallas múltiples y todo bien clarito? Además tienes el cierre de londres y el cierre de 24 horas gold 1 onza, que es lo que yo he tomado como referencia

Gold Price in US Dollar, Silver Price in US Dollar and Charts in US Dollar - Live Market Prices

Además puedes seleccionar si quieres ver los gráficos en € en vez de $ para hacer tu própio estudio en pantalla múltiple...Bueno ya decidimos de una vez jajaja


----------



## alienhunter (11 Sep 2011)

Palasaca dijo:


> Mi pronóstico 34,21€ o sea a 1,10€ el gramo.
> 
> Pd. Sprinser espero que no hayas confundido $~€ pues 43,51€ es un pasote y si al final queda en eso será mi primer y felicísimo owned o como se escriba...)
> 
> ...



Yo veo más claro ese enlace, es más desde el otro al primer sitio que fui a saltar fue a la cotización en Euros del mercado de Londres.
Mi cotizacion para la proxima semana 33,00€/oz


----------



## landasurf (11 Sep 2011)

Yo tomaria Gold Price in US Dollar, Silver Price in US Dollar and Charts in US Dollar - Live Market Prices como referencia, en su valor "1 Ounce", sin duda.


----------



## Palasaca (11 Sep 2011)

Ok, de momento ya somos tres que optamos por la misma página y es que la firma de monster a marcado tendencias jajaja


----------



## sprinser (11 Sep 2011)

Palasaca dijo:


> Mi pronóstico 34,21€ o sea a 1,10€ el gramo.
> 
> Pd. Sprinser espero que no hayas confundido $~€ pues 43,51€ es un pasote y si al final queda en eso será mi primer y felicísimo owned o como se escriba...)
> 
> ...




!Buenas! Palasaca para esta semana espero una fuerte subida, voy a arriesgar =)
Respecto al cambio de referencia me parece perfecto buena idea :Aplauso:. Edito el principal y pego el link
Saludos,gracias por la participación activa y suerte con las predicciones.


----------



## sprinser (17 Sep 2011)

¿tenemos ganador?


----------



## Palasaca (18 Sep 2011)

sprinser dijo:


> ¿tenemos ganador?



Pues aunque muy alejado parece que vuelvo a repetir como ganador )

Para el cierre del próximo viernes yo digo 30,63 € la onza. Es decir 985 € Kilo 0,98 € el gramo.

Abran juego señores....:rolleye:


----------



## alienhunter (18 Sep 2011)

Palasaca dijo:


> Pues aunque muy alejado parece que vuelvo a repetir como ganador )
> 
> Para el cierre del próximo viernes yo digo 30,63 € la onza. Es decir 985 € Kilo 0,98 € el gramo.
> 
> Abran juego señores....:rolleye:



Si no veo mal habias dicho 34,21 y yo 33.
Vamos a tener que hacerlo en forma de lista y cortar y pegar por ejemplo para el Viernes 23:

Palasaca 30,23
Alienhunter 31,30


----------



## Palasaca (18 Sep 2011)

Tienes razón , mea culpa, no me he fijado que al final de tu comentário ponías 33

Ganador con todos los honores Alienhunter:Aplauso:

Y para mi un :: por no leer bien, aunque es cierto que una lista iría muy bien para evitar equívocos.:rolleye:


----------



## Drinito (18 Sep 2011)

Palasaca......................................... 30,23
Alienhunter.......................................31,30
Drinito.............................................33,20


----------



## landasurf (18 Sep 2011)

Palasaca......................................... 30,23
Alienhunter....................................... 31,30
Drinito..............................................33,20 
Landasurf.........................................32,65


----------



## sprinser (18 Sep 2011)

Palasaca......................................... 30,23
Alienhunter.......................................31,30
Landasurf.........................................32,65
Drinito.............................................33,20
Sprinser.............................................33,70


----------



## Mazaldeck (18 Sep 2011)

Palasaca......................................... 30,23
Alienhunter...................................... 31,30
Landasurf........................................ 32,65
cegador.......................................... 33,00
Drinito............................................ 33,20
Sprinser.......................................... 33,70


----------



## _juanma_ (19 Sep 2011)

Palasaca......................................... 30,23
Alienhunter...................................... 31,30
_juanma_.........................................32,40
Landasurf........................................ 32,65
cegador.......................................... 33,00
Drinito........................................... . 33,20
Sprinser.......................................... 33,70


----------



## Palasaca (19 Sep 2011)

_juanma_ dijo:


> Palasaca......................................... 30,23
> Alienhunter...................................... 31,30
> _juanma_.........................................32,40
> Landasurf........................................ 32,65
> ...



Quoteo y cierro, suerte a todos y hasta el viernes...


----------



## Palasaca (19 Sep 2011)

Hola Alienhunter, creo que tenemos un problema de lectura (ambos) ) . resulta que voy a revisar mi pronóstico y si lees bien veras que escribo para el viernes 23 una onza a 30,63 (está incluso quoteado) y no a 30,23. No pasa nada ya que lo he cerrado yo mismo y me quedo con el valor cambiado a 30,23 (lista final quoteada) y que no haya más lios.

Menos mal que es un juego sino menudos brokers seríamos....:XX:


----------



## Palasaca (23 Sep 2011)

Hola :

Vaya papelón estamos dando con la porra...:8:

Bueno dejemos que las cosas vayan a su sitio... en cualquier caso está claro que esta semana el ganador, sin esperar al cierre, soy yo aunque en realidad estamos todos muy lejos de la previsión. Pues eso, que me felicito a mi mismo por haber ganado :XX:

Y el Domingo reflexiono a ver que previsión hago.:no:

No puedo soportar ver tanta sangre:´(


----------



## sprinser (23 Sep 2011)

Felicidades una vez más a *Palasaca*,con esta ya acumulas varias victorias.El domingo nueva ronda de predicciones.


----------



## Palasaca (25 Sep 2011)

Hola buenas tardes :

Mi pronóstico para el viernes es de 24,30€ Onza.

Venga no seáis pillines y escribir antes de la apertura de esta noche...que sera sera...:8:


----------



## _juanma_ (25 Sep 2011)

Palasaca......................................... 24,30€
_juanma_ ....................................... 23,70€


----------



## TONIMONTANA (25 Sep 2011)

hola pienso que lo veremos a 25,20€ la onza


----------



## Chiflita (25 Sep 2011)

Btardes.
Mi pronóstico : 19,95 €/onza
Y de ahí hasta el infinito y más allá ( no es broma, espero verlo en más de 100 )
Saludos


----------



## Mazaldeck (25 Sep 2011)

cegador...........................................33€
TONIMONTANA..................................25,20€
Palasaca......................................... 24,30€
_juanma_ ....................................... 23,70€
chiflita.............................................19,95€

Los pomperos a ver si siguen la etiqueta...


----------



## landasurf (25 Sep 2011)

cegador........................................... 33€
landasurf...........................................30,05€
TONIMONTANA..................................25,20 €
Palasaca......................................... 24,30€
_juanma_ ....................................... 23,70€
chiflita.......................................... ...19,95€


----------



## JOPETA (25 Sep 2011)

Bajará un poco más sobre 20 euros.


----------



## Eurocrack (25 Sep 2011)

cegador........................................... 33€
Eurocrack..........................................31,20
landasurf...........................................30,05€
TONIMONTANA..................................25,20 €
Palasaca......................................... 24,30€
_juanma_ ....................................... 23,70€
chiflita.......................................... ...19,95€


----------



## sprinser (25 Sep 2011)

cegador........................................... 33€
Eurocrack......................................... .31,20€
landasurf......................................... ..30,05€
Sprinser...........................................26,67€
TONIMONTANA..................................25,20 €
Palasaca......................................... 24,30€
_juanma_ ....................................... 23,70€
chiflita.......................................... ...19,95€


----------



## motoendurero (26 Sep 2011)

cegador........................................... 33€
Eurocrack......................................... .31,20€
landasurf......................................... ..30,05€
Sprinser.......................................... .26,67€
motoendurero.................................... 26,00€
TONIMONTANA..................................25,20 €
Palasaca......................................... 24,30€
_juanma_ ....................................... 23,70€
chiflita.......................................... ...19,95€


----------



## alienhunter (26 Sep 2011)

cegador........................................... 33€
Eurocrack......................................... .31,20€
landasurf......................................... ..30,05€
alienhunter........................................ 28.05€
Sprinser.......................................... .26,67€
motoendurero.................................... 26,00€
TONIMONTANA..................................25,20 €
Palasaca......................................... 24,30€
_juanma_ ....................................... 23,70€
chiflita.......................................... ...19,95€


----------



## TONIMONTANA (26 Sep 2011)

la cotización a empezado en rojo, en media hora pierde en 5% la plata


----------



## Eurocrack (30 Sep 2011)

Me parece que va a ganar landasurf :Aplauso:


----------



## Eurocrack (30 Sep 2011)

Perdón, que es en euros, entonces _juanma_ :Aplauso:


----------



## Palasaca (2 Oct 2011)

Enhorabuena a _juanma_ por su olfato pronosticador:Aplauso:

Si hoy es Domingo y todavía no han abierto los mercados entonces es la hora de hacer la pregunta de la semana ¿Donde estará la plata el próximo fin de semana?

Yo digo que:

24,80€


----------



## landasurf (2 Oct 2011)

Palasaca......................24,80€
Landasurf.....................22,55€


----------



## Eurocrack (2 Oct 2011)

Palasaca......................24,80€
Landasurf.....................22,55€
Eurocrak...................... 23,50€


----------



## Eurocrack (2 Oct 2011)

Mejor así ordenado 

Palasaca......................24,80€
Eurocrack....................23,50€
Landasurf.....................22,55€


----------



## _juanma_ (2 Oct 2011)

Bueno, pues la primera vez que gano la porra :Baile:

Añado mi pronóstico a la lista:

_juanma_.....................25,20€
Palasaca......................24,80€
Eurocrack....................23,50€
Landasurf.....................22,55€


----------



## alienhunter (2 Oct 2011)

juanma_.....................25,20€
Palasaca......................24,80€
Eurocrack....................23,50€
Alienhunter.................22,80€
Landasurf.....................22,55€ 

Dentro de alguna semana teniamos que empezar a poner junto al post el total de veces que gano cada uno, para no despistarnos!!


----------



## sprinser (2 Oct 2011)

juanma_.....................25,20€
Palasaca......................24,80€
Eurocrack....................23,50€
Alienhunter.................22,80€
Landasurf.....................22,55€ 
Sprinser........................21,59€


----------



## Palasaca (7 Oct 2011)

Hola::

Ya hemos llegado al viernes y la cosa está interesante...por cierto mi horquilla ganadora está a partir de los 24,16€ y hasta los 25,00€. De momento va en cabeza ganadora Eurokrak (23,50€) con la cotización de la plata a 24,05€. Vamos que ya falta poco para los 24,16€ y entonces... :rolleye::rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## Eurocrack (7 Oct 2011)

No le veo yo hoy mucha tendencia alcista.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (7 Oct 2011)

Yo digo que la onza se cambiará por una tapa de yogur... )


----------



## landasurf (7 Oct 2011)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Yo digo que la onza se cambiará por una tapa de yogur... )



Y tu seras de los que no tiene ni onza, ni tapa,... y mucho menos yogurt.


----------



## Palasaca (7 Oct 2011)

Queda poquito para el cierre y Eurokrack es un Krack...


----------



## Eurocrack (8 Oct 2011)

Bien, bien!!!! Paquete de sugus para mi


----------



## Palasaca (8 Oct 2011)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Bien, bien!!!! Paquete de sugus para mi



[YOUTUBE]<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/XOmkazrLTdY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/YOUTUBE]


Bueno y después de esta emocionante felicitación insisto en los 24,80€ al cierre del viernes próximo.


----------



## sprinser (9 Oct 2011)

*Felicidades EUROKRACK!*
Mañana dia de pronosticos..


----------



## Eurocrack (9 Oct 2011)

Buenos días a todos. Para mi que esta semana se va a quedar como la anterior.

Eurocrack....................23,50€


----------



## Palasaca (9 Oct 2011)

Palasaca.....................24,80€
Eurocrack....................23,50€


----------



## landasurf (9 Oct 2011)

Landasurf....................25,65€
Palasaca.....................24,80€
Eurocrack....................23,50€


----------



## sprinser (9 Oct 2011)

Landasurf....................25,65€

Sprinser.......................25,33€

Palasaca.....................24,80€

Eurocrack....................23,50€


----------



## Mazaldeck (9 Oct 2011)

Repito cantidad, whisful thinking y tal 

cegador......................33,00€

Landasurf....................25,65€

Sprinser.......................25,33€

Palasaca.....................24,80€

Eurocrack....................23,50€


----------



## Drinito (9 Oct 2011)

Pienso que va a subir

cegador......................33,00€

Drinito.......................32,00 €

Landasurf....................25,65€

Sprinser.......................25,33€

Palasaca.....................24,80€

Eurocrack....................23,50€


----------



## alienhunter (10 Oct 2011)

cegador......................33,00€

Drinito.......................32,00 €

Landasurf....................25,65€

Sprinser.......................25,33€

Alienhunter................... 25,05€

Palasaca.....................24,80€

Eurocrack....................23,50€


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (10 Oct 2011)

landasurf dijo:


> Y tu seras de los que no tiene ni onza, ni tapa,... y mucho menos yogurt.



He aquí otro de los atrapados en la burbuja de los metales... ::


----------



## Eurocrack (15 Oct 2011)

Bueno, me llevo otro paquetito de sugus


----------



## Palasaca (16 Oct 2011)

Realmente eres un Krack:

Otra de sugus en stop motión y no te pierdas el final sorpresa:

[YOUTUBE]<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/_SOcaJndY58" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Palasaca (16 Oct 2011)

Por cierto que ya es Domingo y yo insisto en los 24,80€.


----------



## sprinser (16 Oct 2011)

*Eurocrack que KRACK!!
*
Para esta semana me voy a 22,20 Euros.


----------



## Eurocrack (16 Oct 2011)

Palasaca ............... 24,80€
Eurocrack ............. 23,20€
sprinser ............... 22,20€


----------



## alienhunter (16 Oct 2011)

Alienhunter...........25,00€
Palasaca ............... 24,80€
Eurocrack ............. 23,20€
sprinser ............... 22,20€


----------



## Mazaldeck (16 Oct 2011)

Alguna semana acertaré 

cegador................33.00€
Alienhunter...........25,00€
Palasaca ............... 24,80€
Eurocrack ............. 23,20€
sprinser ............... 22,20€


----------



## Eurocrack (16 Oct 2011)

cegador dijo:


> Alguna semana acertaré



Como siempre MUYYYYY OPTIMISTA. ::


----------



## landasurf (16 Oct 2011)

Enhorabuena Eurocrack!

cegador..................33.00€
Landasurf................27,65€
Alienhunter.............25,00€
Palasaca ............... 24,80€
Eurocrack ............. 23,20€
sprinser ............... 22,20€


----------



## Lecherov (16 Oct 2011)

para mi que viene una semana de estancamiento de precios, parece que los bancos centrales están saturando los mercados con plata.

cegador..................33.00€
Landasurf................27,65€
Alienhunter.............25,00€
Palasaca ............... 24,80€
Eurocrack ............. 23,20€
sprinser ............... 22,20€
Lecherov...............22,80


----------



## Dioni (16 Oct 2011)

cegador..................33.00€
Landasurf................27,65€
Alienhunter.............25,00€
Palasaca ............... 24,80€
Eurocrack ............. 23,20€
sprinser ............... 22,20€
Lecherov...............22,80€
Dioni......................24.50€


----------



## necho (17 Oct 2011)

*23,23 €*

Alienhunter.............25,00€
cegador..................33,00€
Eurocrack...............23,20€
Dioni......................24,50€
Landasurf...............27,65€
Lecherov................22,80€
Necho....................23,23€ 
Palasaca ...............24,80€
sprinser .................22,20€


----------



## Eurocrack (17 Oct 2011)

Lo he ordenado que estaba un poco alborotado.
Necho "capullo" me has dejado solo 3 ctm. Por arriba :no:

cegador..................33,00€
Landasurf...............27,65€
Alienhunter.............25,00€
Palasaca ...............24,80€
Dioni......................24,50€
Necho....................23,23€
Eurocrack...............23,20€
Lecherov................22,80€
sprinser .................22,20€


----------



## Palasaca (21 Oct 2011)

¿Quien será...será...?:fiufiu::rolleye::fiufiu:


----------



## Eurocrack (21 Oct 2011)

Entre dos anda el juego.


----------



## Palasaca (22 Oct 2011)

Esta semana los sugus van para Lecherov

15 SUGUS LITTLE-FRUITS - YouTube

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## sprinser (22 Oct 2011)

Felicidades *Lecherov*


----------



## Lecherov (22 Oct 2011)

yuhuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! por fin he ganado algo!!!!!!!!!!!! :: 
no como en el simulador de bolsa :ouch:

en cuanto a la pregunta de ¿donde estará la plata el próximo fin de semana?

Lecherov...................23,10€


----------



## Palasaca (22 Oct 2011)

Palasaca...................23,80€
Lecherov...................23,10€


----------



## landasurf (22 Oct 2011)

Enhorabuena Lecherov.

Landasurf..................24,15€
Palasaca...................23,80€
Lecherov...................23,10€


----------



## necho (22 Oct 2011)

*24,32*

24,32 EUR digo yo... 


Necho.......................24,32€ 
Landasurf..................24,15€
Palasaca...................23,80€
Lecherov...................23,10€


----------



## Drinito (23 Oct 2011)

Necho.......................24,32€ 
Landasurf..................24,15€
Drinito......................23,90€
Palasaca...................23,80€
Lecherov...................23,10€


----------



## alienhunter (23 Oct 2011)

Necho.......................24,32€ 
Landasurf..................24,15€
Drinito......................23,90€
Palasaca...................23,80€
Lecherov...................23,10€
Alienhunter................23,00


----------



## Eurocrack (23 Oct 2011)

Enoja buena Lecherov!!
Estamos todos muy positivos para esta semana. 

Necho.......................24,32€ 
Landasurf..................24,15€
Eurocrack ................ 24,00€
Drinito......................23,90€
Palasaca...................23,80€
Lecherov...................23,10€
Alienhunter................23,00


----------



## Palasaca (23 Oct 2011)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Enoja buena Lecherov!!
> Estamos todos muy positivos para esta semana.
> 
> Necho.......................24,32€
> ...



Es una forma de engañar a la tendencia, :fiufiu: 

Cuando iba al alza se ponían previsiones excesivamente positivas y la tendencia las tumbo con fuertes bajadas, ahora la tendencia va en lateral todos hemos bajado nuestras previsiones... pues que rompa para arriba ) 

y...la verdad es que este lateral es cansino, al ser humano le van más las certezas: o sangre o cielo::


----------



## sprinser (23 Oct 2011)

Necho.......................24,32€
Landasurf..................24,15€
Eurocrack ................ 24,00€
Drinito......................23,90€
Palasaca...................23,80€
Lecherov...................23,10€
Alienhunter................23,00€
Sprinter.....................21,01€


----------



## Palasaca (23 Oct 2011)

Sprinser-sprinter a elegido sangre, yo creo que desea que baje para cargar más )


----------



## sprinser (24 Oct 2011)

Por cierto, mi novísimo negocio, 3 Maple Leaf Forever a Necho =)


----------



## Mazaldeck (24 Oct 2011)

cegador....................33,00€ ::
Necho.......................24,32€
Landasurf..................24,15€
Eurocrack ................ 24,00€
Drinito......................23,90€
Palasaca...................23,80€
Lecherov...................23,10€
Alienhunter................23,00€
Sprinter.....................21,01€


----------



## Palasaca (24 Oct 2011)

Cegador dice que 33€ hummmienso: ¿Información privilegiada? ¿Optimismo patológico? ¿Ley del pensamiento contrario?

Si ganas te vas a ganar un doble paquete de sugus y esta vez enviados físicamente por correo...


----------



## Palasaca (28 Oct 2011)

¿Porqué cambié, porqué...?

Llevaba tres semanas con mis 24,80€ y de repente me dejo arrastrar por la tendencia y bajo mis pronósticos a 23,80.....justo cuando hoy viernes se está estabilizando en esos 24,80€
:8::ouch::8:
:vomito::::vomito:
:::cook:::
:XX:):XX:
:XX::XX::XX:

Por lo menos ya va para arriba...


----------



## maquiavelo1 (28 Oct 2011)

Creo que seguirá subiendo, así que;
25,9


----------



## necho (29 Oct 2011)

Al final quien gana la porra de esta semana, Cegador o yo?


----------



## alienhunter (29 Oct 2011)

necho dijo:


> Al final quien gana la porra de esta semana, Cegador o yo?



Precio final 24,92.
Estas mucho más cerca tu, así que para ti va la galletita de esta semana


----------



## Mazaldeck (29 Oct 2011)

necho dijo:


> Al final quien gana la porra de esta semana, Cegador o yo?



Hemos estado ahí ahí los dos ) Ha estado reñido :XX:


----------



## Palasaca (29 Oct 2011)

cegador dijo:


> Hemos estado ahí ahí los dos ) Ha estado reñido :XX:



Yo ya estaba preguntando las tarifas para enviar el paquete de sugus a cegador Finalmente....necho ganador!!!:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



Mi pronóstico para el viernes que viene, una vez superada la resistencia de 24,80€ me decanto a conquistar la siguiente resistencia en 26,60€


----------



## landasurf (29 Oct 2011)

cegador dijo:


> Hemos estado ahí ahí los dos ) Ha estado reñido :XX:



Que va, hombre. Tu lo que has hecho es pasarte 3 pueblos.
Mas cerca que tu hemos estado TODOS 
Haz numeros:

Landasurf..................24,15€
Eurocrack ................ 24,00€
Drinito......................23,90€
Palasaca...................23,80€
Lecherov...................23,10€
Alienhunter................23,00€
Sprinter.....................21,01€


----------



## Palasaca (29 Oct 2011)

maquiavelo1....................25,90€
Palasaca.........................26,60€


----------



## landasurf (29 Oct 2011)

Landasurf........................26,95€
Palasaca.........................26,60€
maquiavelo1....................25,90€


----------



## Eurocrack (30 Oct 2011)

Pues yo estoy un poco negativo.


Landasurf........................26,95€
Palasaca.........................26,60€
maquiavelo1....................25,90€
Eurocrack .......................24,20€


----------



## illokc (30 Oct 2011)

Un 5% más arriba

Landasurf........................26,95€
Palasaca.........................26,60€
illokc..............................26,25€
maquiavelo1....................25,90€
Eurocrack .......................24,20€


----------



## sprinser (30 Oct 2011)

Landasurf........................26,95€
Palasaca.........................26,60€
illokc..............................26,25€
maquiavelo1....................25,90€
Eurocrack .......................24,20€
Sprinser...........................23,86


----------



## Mazaldeck (30 Oct 2011)

cegador..........................33,00€ 
Landasurf........................26,95€
Palasaca.........................26,60€
illokc..............................26,25€
maquiavelo1....................25,90€
Eurocrack .......................24,20€
Sprinser...........................23,86

Esta semana no tiene mérito, gano yo fijo )


----------



## Crisis Warrior (30 Oct 2011)

Me estreno 

cegador..........................33,00€ 
Landasurf........................26,95€
Palasaca.........................26,60€
illokc..............................26,25€
maquiavelo1....................25,90€
Crisis Warrior...................25,08€
Eurocrack .......................24,20€
Sprinser...........................23,86


----------



## ushiu (30 Oct 2011)

Borren esto si es un trolleo.

cegador..........................33,00€ 
Landasurf........................26,95€
Palasaca.........................26,60€
illokc..............................26,25€
maquiavelo1....................25,90€
Crisis Warrior...................25,08€
Eurocrack .......................24,20€
Sprinser...........................23,86€
ushiu...............................23€


----------



## Moncho (30 Oct 2011)

cegador..........................33,00€ 
Landasurf........................26,95€
Palasaca.........................26,60€
illokc..............................26,25€
maquiavelo1....................25,90€
Crisis Warrior...................25,08€
Eurocrack .......................24,20€
Sprinser...........................23,86€
ushiu...............................23€
Moncho............................27,10€


----------



## necho (30 Oct 2011)

*25,82 eur*

Yo para el próximo Viernes me decanto por un 25,82 EUR ienso:

cegador..........................33,00€
Moncho..........................27,10€
Landasurf........................26,95€
Palasaca.........................26,60€
illokc...............................26,25€
maquiavelo1....................25,90€
Necho.............................25,82€ 
Crisis Warrior...................25,08€
Eurocrack .......................24,20€
Sprinser...........................23,86€
ushiu...............................23€


----------



## Hristo (30 Oct 2011)

cegador..........................33,00€
Moncho..........................27,10€
Landasurf........................26,95€
Palasaca.........................26,60€
illokc...............................26,25€
maquiavelo1....................25,90€
Necho.............................25,82€ 
Hristo...............................25,60€
Crisis Warrior...................25,08€
Eurocrack .......................24,20€
Sprinser...........................23,86€
ushiu...............................23€
__________________


----------



## alienhunter (30 Oct 2011)

cegador..........................33,00€
alienhunter...................... 27,20€
Moncho..........................27,10€
Landasurf........................26,95€
Palasaca.........................26,60€
illokc...............................26,25€
maquiavelo1....................25,90€
Necho.............................25,82€ 
Hristo...............................25,60€
Crisis Warrior...................25,08€
Eurocrack .......................24,20€
Sprinser...........................23,86€
ushiu...............................23€


----------



## Drinito (30 Oct 2011)

cegador..........................33,00 €
Drinito...........................31,10 €
alienhunter.....................27,20 €
Moncho..........................27,10 €
Landasurf.......................26,95 €
Palasaca........................26,60 €
illokc.............................26,25 €
maquiavelo1...................25,90 €
Necho............................25,82 € 
Hristo............................25,60 €
Crisis Warrior..................25,08 €
Eurocrack ......................24,20 €
Sprinser.........................23,86 €
ushiu............................23,00 €


----------



## Palasaca (4 Nov 2011)

Para Crisis Warrior:

Dreamer Roger Hodgson song writer and composer - YouTube


----------



## Eurocrack (4 Nov 2011)

Ya decía yo que estabais muy optimistas.


----------



## JOPETA (4 Nov 2011)

egador..........................33,00 €
Drinito...........................31,10 €
alienhunter.....................27,20 €
Moncho..........................27,10 €
Landasurf.......................26,95 €
Palasaca........................26,60 €
illokc.............................26,25 €
maquiavelo1...................25,90 €
Necho............................25,82 €
Hristo............................25,60 €
Jopeta............................25,25 €
Crisis Warrior..................25,08 €
Eurocrack ......................24,20 €
Sprinser.........................23,86 €
ushiu............................23,00 €


----------



## alienhunter (4 Nov 2011)

JOPETA dijo:


> egador..........................33,00 €
> Drinito...........................31,10 €
> alienhunter.....................27,20 €
> Moncho..........................27,10 €
> ...



Jopeta los resultados se tienen que poner el Domingo, no cuela que pongas hoy un resultado para hoy


----------



## Crisis Warrior (4 Nov 2011)

Palasaca dijo:


> Para Crisis Warrior:
> 
> Dreamer Roger Hodgson song writer and composer - YouTube



Gracias Palasaca


----------



## JOPETA (5 Nov 2011)

Lo siento nbbvñ´vllfvpñhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhxsocl.llllll+çu8fffffffffffffffffabcxzapoutrewq


----------



## Palasaca (5 Nov 2011)

Bueno pues Crisis Warrior es el ganador esta semana así que felicidades y a seguir soñando 

Para la semana que viene yo digo 25,40€


----------



## Eurocrack (5 Nov 2011)

Cachis que cerca me he quedado. Voy a pensarme lo que a hacer esta semana y lo pongo.


----------



## maquiavelo1 (6 Nov 2011)

Otra vez 25,90 €


----------



## pislacho10 (6 Nov 2011)

Yo también me animo y digo 23,10€


----------



## landasurf (6 Nov 2011)

Ordenando:

Landasurf.............26,05€
Maquiavelo1.........25,90€
Palasaca..............25,40€
Pislacho10............23,10€


----------



## Moncho (6 Nov 2011)

Landasurf.............26,05€
Maquiavelo1.........25,90€
moncho...............25,50€
Palasaca..............25,40€
Pislacho10............23,10€


----------



## Crisis Warrior (6 Nov 2011)

Me da a mí que va a estar en 25,20€.
Por cierto ¿hay algún mínimo que debamos dejar de margen para no acercarnos demasiado a otro forero?

Landasurf.............26,05€
Maquiavelo1.........25,90€
moncho...............25,50€
Palasaca..............25,40€
Crisis Warrior.........25,20€
Pislacho10............23,10€

Suerte!!!


----------



## Palasaca (6 Nov 2011)

Hace un momento estaba pensando en eso. Por un lado veo que se está respetando un mínimo de 10 décimas y ya me parece algo ajustado, por otro lado pienso...que más da si yo digo 39,40 y otro dice 39,41 el ganador lo dirá 24horas gold no??

Es posible abrir un pequeño debate al respecto pues ya empezamos a ser bastantes en el juego y a mi, en principio, no me molesta que se pongan cerca, pero que la mayoría decida cual a de ser ese margen de proximidad para ir perfilando una nueva regla entre todos. Ya digo que parece imponerse de forma natural una proximidad de 10 puntos...:rolleye:


----------



## Crisis Warrior (6 Nov 2011)

Palasaca dijo:


> Hace un momento estaba pensando en eso. Por un lado veo que se está respetando un mínimo de 10 décimas y ya me parece algo ajustado, por otro lado pienso...que más da si yo digo 39,40 y otro dice 39,41 el ganador lo dirá 24horas gold no??
> 
> Es posible abrir un pequeño debate al respecto pues ya empezamos a ser bastantes en el juego y a mi, en principio, no me molesta que se pongan cerca, pero que la mayoría decida cual a de ser ese margen de proximidad para ir perfilando una nueva regla entre todos. Ya digo que parece imponerse de forma natural una proximidad de 10 puntos...:rolleye:



Veamos lo que opina la gente, yo estoy de acuerdo en dejar un margen, es que me he dado cuenta que te habíamos dejado bastante encajonado. 
Si se decide un margen mayor, cambio mi apuesta y punto, no pasa nada.


----------



## Palasaca (6 Nov 2011)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Veamos lo que opina la gente, yo estoy de acuerdo en dejar un margen, es que me he dado cuenta que te habíamos dejado bastante encajonado.
> Si se decide un margen mayor, cambio mi apuesta y punto, no pasa nada.



Esta semana mejor no cambiemos los pronósticos en función de lo decidido. 

Según se vaya llegando a un acuerdo durante esta semana, que desde el próximo domingo día 14 (o sábado tarde jajaja) se respete a rajatabla lo acordado.


----------



## Eurocrack (6 Nov 2011)

Landasurf.............26,05€
Maquiavelo1.........25,90€
moncho...............25,50€
Palasaca..............25,40€
Crisis Warrior.........25,20€
Eurocrak...............24,60€
Pislacho10............23,10€

Yo sigo un poco negativo.


----------



## necho (6 Nov 2011)

Landasurf.............26,05€
Maquiavelo1.........25,90€
moncho................25,50€
Palasaca..............25,40€
Necho..................25,32€ 
Crisis Warrior........25,20€
Eurocrak...............24,60€
Pislacho10............23,10€


----------



## Palasaca (6 Nov 2011)

necho dijo:


> Landasurf.............26,05€
> Maquiavelo1.........25,90€
> moncho................25,50€
> Palasaca..............25,40€
> ...



Necho acaba de inaugurar una nueva línea roja, 8 puntitos de separación :: ¿Lo hace porqué lo piensa? ¿Piensa lo que hace? Ah!! no.... que a mi me da igual :cook: :XX::vomito::XX:


----------



## alienhunter (6 Nov 2011)

Alienhunter ............. 26,15€
Landasurf.............26,05€
Maquiavelo1.........25,90€
moncho................25,50€
Palasaca..............25,40€
Necho..................25,32€ 
Crisis Warrior........25,20€
Eurocrak...............24,60€
Pislacho10............23,10€


----------



## Dioni (6 Nov 2011)

Alienhunter ............. 26,15€
Landasurf.............26,05€
Maquiavelo1.........25,90€
moncho................25,50€
Palasaca..............25,40€
Necho..................25,32€
Crisis Warrior........25,20€
Eurocrak...............24,60€
Pislacho10............23,10€
Dioni....................26.30€


----------



## JOPETA (6 Nov 2011)

Alienhunter ............. 26,15€
Landasurf.............26,05€
Maquiavelo1.........25,90€
moncho................25,50€
Palasaca..............25,40€
Necho..................25,32€
Crisis Warrior........25,20€
Jopeta....................25€
Eurocrak...............24,60€
Pislacho10............23,10€
Dioni....................26.30€


----------



## Palasaca (6 Nov 2011)

Lo arreglo un poco y ordeno:

Dioni....................26,30€
Alienhunter ..........26,15€
Landasurf.............26,05€
Maquiavelo1..........25,90€
moncho................25,50€
Palasaca...............25,40€
Necho...................25,32€
Crisis Warrior.........25,20€
Jopeta..................25,00€
Eurocrak................24,60€
Pislacho10.............23,10€


----------



## Xpiro (6 Nov 2011)

Dioni.....................26.30€
Alienhunter .......... 26,15€
Landasurf..............26,05€
Maquiavelo1..........25,90€
moncho................25,50€
Palasaca...............25,40€
Necho..................25,32€
Crisis Warrior.........25,20€
Jopeta.................25,00€
Eurocrak...............24,60€
Xpiro....................23,50€
Pislacho10.............23,10€


----------



## sprinser (6 Nov 2011)

Felicidades al ganador de esta semana.


Dioni.....................26.30€
Alienhunter .......... 26,15€
Landasurf..............26,05€
Maquiavelo1..........25,90€
moncho................25,50€
Palasaca...............25,40€
Necho..................25,32€
Crisis Warrior.........25,20€
Jopeta.................25,00€
Eurocrak...............24,60€
Xpiro....................23,50€
Pislacho10.............23,10€
Sprinser.................22,50€


----------



## Palasaca (6 Nov 2011)

Creo que ya tengo la solución:

La distancia en puntos irá en función de los jugadores hasta ahora jugábamos una media de 10 por tanto la distancia de 10 puntos es aceptable, ahora ya jugamos unos 11-12 así que la distancia más próxima aceptable sería 8, si más adelante se estabiliza en unos 15 habrá que aceptar una distancia de 6 puntos y si llegáramos a 20 abríamos de reducir la distancia a 5

La fórmula es dividir 100 puntos entre el número de jugadores. El número máximo de jugadores sería 100 y la distancia sería igual a 1 punto.

P.D. En cualquier caso dificilmente sobrepasaremos los 30 jugadores 100:30=3.3 o sea la distancia sería de 3 puntos.


----------



## landasurf (7 Nov 2011)

Palasaca dijo:


> Creo que ya tengo la solución:
> 
> La distancia en puntos irá en función de los jugadores hasta ahora jugábamos una media de 10 por tanto la distancia de 10 puntos es aceptable, ahora ya jugamos unos 11-12 así que la distancia más próxima aceptable sería 8, si más adelante se estabiliza en unos 15 habrá que aceptar una distancia de 6 puntos y si llegáramos a 20 abríamos de reducir la distancia a 5
> 
> ...



Por mi, conforme.


----------



## Palasaca (7 Nov 2011)

sprinser dijo:


> Felicidades al ganador de esta semana.
> 
> 
> Dioni.....................26.30€
> ...



Copipasteo para que quede como listado final.....hasta el viernes y suerte!!!


----------



## Palasaca (7 Nov 2011)

Sobre el debate de las distancias.

Me gustaría saber más opiniones, de momento:

*landasurf está conforme. 

Según este sistema, siendo esta semana 13 jugadores, lo máximo que nos podremos acercar al siguiente forero para nuestros pronósticos del domingo que viene serán 8 puntos.

100:13=7.69 a partir de 7.51 se redondea a su nivel superior osea 8 puntos

Si por ejemplo hubiéramos jugado 14 foreros entonces el resultado sería 7.14 y quedaría en 7 puntos de distancia.

Así que animaros (a partir de la semana que viene) cuantos más jugadores más competencia y más ajustados podemos quedar.::


----------



## Crisis Warrior (7 Nov 2011)

Palasaca dijo:


> Sobre el debate de las distancias.
> 
> Me gustaría saber más opiniones, de momento:
> 
> ...



A mi me parece bien.


----------



## pislacho10 (8 Nov 2011)

Palasaca dijo:


> Sobre el debate de las distancias.
> 
> Me gustaría saber más opiniones, de momento:
> 
> ...



A mi también me parece perfecto


----------



## Moncho (8 Nov 2011)

por mi bien, tambien!


----------



## Palasaca (8 Nov 2011)

Hola,

Bueno pues ya veo 4 opiniones, más la mía cinco, aunque faltaría que se sumara alguien más, parece claro que estamos de acuerdo.

Cuando el domingo 13 concluyamos la lista de nuevos jugadores, se aplicará la fórmula para determinar la distancia de la siguiente ronda.

Saludos


----------



## maquiavelo1 (9 Nov 2011)

Palasaca dijo:


> Sobre el debate de las distancias.
> 
> Me gustaría saber más opiniones, de momento:
> 
> ...




Me parece correcto.
Un saludo.


----------



## Eurocrack (9 Nov 2011)

Ferpecto!!!!! :Aplauso:


----------



## Palasaca (11 Nov 2011)

Que emoción:baba:será jopeta?será crisis?:


----------



## Palasaca (12 Nov 2011)

Y el ganador de esta semana es Crisis Warrior!!!!)):Aplauso::Aplauso:))


----------



## Crisis Warrior (13 Nov 2011)

2 de 2 que potra :: voy a echar la primitiva.....

Para esta semana espero que no se mueva mucho, me quedo con 25,35€

Crisis Warrior..........25,35€


----------



## sprinser (13 Nov 2011)

*Felicidades al ganador!*
€ 26,49 para esta semana.


----------



## pislacho10 (13 Nov 2011)

Felicidades Crisis! 
Mi apuesta de la semana, 23,90€


----------



## Palasaca (13 Nov 2011)

Así ordenado queda mejor:

sprinser..................26,49€
Palasaca.................25,70€
Crisis Warrior..........25,35€
pislacho10..............23,90€


----------



## Eurocrack (13 Nov 2011)

Vamos allá:

sprinser..................26,49€
Eurocrack...............26,00€
Palasaca.................25,70€
Crisis Warrior..........25,35€
pislacho10..............23,90€


----------



## Palasaca (13 Nov 2011)

Y mientras esperamos al resto para que hagan sus apuestas aquí el premio de esta semana para Crisis Warrrior:

el llanero solitario en dibujos -1976 - www.dalealplay.com

A ver si la plata cabalga como el rayo....


----------



## JOPETA (13 Nov 2011)

sprinser..................26,49€
Eurocrack...............26,00€
Palasaca.................25,70€
Crisis Warrior..........25,35€
jopeta...................24.10
pislacho10..............23,90€


----------



## alienhunter (14 Nov 2011)

alienhunter............26,90€
sprinser..................26,49€
Eurocrack...............26,00€
Palasaca.................25,70€
Crisis Warrior..........25,35€
jopeta...................24.10
pislacho10..............23,90€


----------



## landasurf (14 Nov 2011)

alienhunter............26,90€
sprinser..................26,49€
Eurocrack...............26,00€
Palasaca.................25,70€
Landasurf................25,55€
Crisis Warrior..........25,35€
jopeta...................24.10
pislacho10..............23,90€


----------



## Crisis Warrior (14 Nov 2011)

Palasaca dijo:


> Y mientras esperamos al resto para que hagan sus apuestas aquí el premio de esta semana para Crisis Warrrior:
> 
> el llanero solitario en dibujos -1976 - www.dalealplay.com
> 
> A ver si la plata cabalga como el rayo....



Buen símil, nunca me había parado a pensar en las señales.....


----------



## maquiavelo1 (14 Nov 2011)

Para esta semana 26,50....


----------



## Mazaldeck (14 Nov 2011)

cegador................27,20€
alienhunter............26,90€
sprinser..................26,49€
Eurocrack...............26,00€
Palasaca.................25,70€
Landasurf................25,55€
Crisis Warrior..........25,35€
jopeta...................24.10
pislacho10..............23,90€


----------



## Depeche (14 Nov 2011)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Vamos allá:
> 
> sprinser..................26,49€
> Eurocrack...............26,00€
> ...



Depeche................ 27,57€


----------



## Palasaca (14 Nov 2011)

Vamos a ver, se dá una metodología y justamente es cuando todo el mundo baila a su ritmo, sois unos cachondos :XX:

Lo primero un poco de orden:

Depeche................27,57€
cegador.................27,20€
alienhunter............26,90€
sprinser.................26,49€
Eurocrack...............26,00€
Palasaca................25,70€
Landasurf...............25,55€
Crisis Warrior..........25,35€
jopeta....................24.10
pislacho10..............23,90€

Lo siento maquiavelo1 pero no es posible apostar a 26,50€ debes mantener una distancia de 8 puntos y solo estás a 1 punto de sprinser.

En teoría las apuestas se cerraban antes de abrir el mercado el Domingo a la noche, se hace la vista gorda a quien lo hace de madrugada, pero es que ya es lunes a la tarde y seguís haciendo pronósticos, por esta semana puede pasar pero creo que tenemos que poner un límite, recordad que el título del post es "Pregunta de los DOMINGOS"

Venga, ánimo maquiavelo1 y rectifica tu apuesta.

Mientras tanto busquemos el límite de hora para apostar...

Por cierto esta semana somos 10-11 apostantes así que la distancia en puntos para las apuestas del domingo que viene vuelve a subir a 10 puntos y abandonamos los 8 ::


----------



## Mazaldeck (14 Nov 2011)

Palasaca dijo:


> En teoría las apuestas se cerraban antes de abrir el mercado el Domingo a la noche, se hace la vista gorda a quien lo hace de madrugada, pero es que ya es lunes a la tarde y seguís haciendo pronósticos, por esta semana puede pasar pero creo que tenemos que poner un límite, recordad que el título del post es "Pregunta de los DOMINGOS"



Si gano yo, le cedo mi bolsa de sugus al siguiente. No hay problema.


----------



## Palasaca (18 Nov 2011)

jopeta...pislacho...listos para ganar. Repetimos!!!
jopeta...pislacho...listos para ganar. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Palasaca (20 Nov 2011)

Hola,
Y el ganador de esta semana, casi en plena diana, es pislacho10 con un pronóstico de 23,90€ frente al resultado de 23,89€....eso si que es tener olfato perruno para la plata. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Hablando de perros aquí como transformar cacadecan en oro:

¿Cómo convertir los excrementos de perro en oro?*&ndash;*RT

)))

Para la semana que viene me repito en los 25,70€

Y recordad, lo máximo que os podéis acercar esta semana a otro forero son 10 puntos :Baile:


----------



## Mazaldeck (20 Nov 2011)

cegador..................28€
Palasaca.................25,70€


----------



## pislacho10 (20 Nov 2011)

Esta semana ha habido suerte! Para la semana que viene ya es otro cantar y sinceramente no puedo prever qué tendencia mostrará la plata, pero dando palos a ciegas diré 24,10€

cegador..................28€
Palasaca.................25,70€
Pislacho10...............24,10€


----------



## necho (20 Nov 2011)

*23,90*

Cegador...................28€
Palasaca..................25,70€
Pislacho10................24,10€ 
Necho......................23,90€


----------



## Crisis Warrior (20 Nov 2011)

Felicidades Pislacho10!!!
No lo tengo nada claro tampoco, apuesto por 24.40€.

cegador..................28€
Palasaca.................25,70€
Crisis Warrior............24,40€
Pislacho10...............24,10€


----------



## JOPETA (20 Nov 2011)

cegador..................28€
Palasaca.................25,70€
Crisis Warrior............24,40€
Pislacho10...............24,10€
Necho......................23,90€
jopeta.....................23,60


----------



## sprinser (20 Nov 2011)

cegador..................28€
Sprinser.....................26€
Palasaca.................25,70€
Crisis Warrior............24,40€
Pislacho10...............24,10€
Necho......................23,90€
jopeta.....................23,60


----------



## landasurf (21 Nov 2011)

cegador..................28€
Sprinser.....................26€
Landasurf................25,85€
Palasaca.................25,70€
Crisis Warrior............24,40€
Pislacho10...............24,10€
Necho......................23,90€
jopeta.....................23,60


----------



## alienhunter (21 Nov 2011)

cegador..................28€
Sprinser.....................26€
Landasurf................25,85€
Palasaca.................25,70€
Alienhunter............. 25,00€
Crisis Warrior............24,40€
Pislacho10...............24,10€
Necho......................23,90€
jopeta.....................23,60


----------



## maquiavelo1 (21 Nov 2011)

cegador..................28€
Sprinser.....................26€
Landasurf................25,85€
Palasaca.................25,70€
Alienhunter............. 25,00€
Maquiavelo1............ 24,75
Crisis Warrior............24,40€
Pislacho10...............24,10€
Necho......................23,90€
jopeta.....................23,60


----------



## sprinser (27 Nov 2011)

Felicidades *JOPETA!*


----------



## Palasaca (28 Nov 2011)

Felicidades Jopeta:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Este finde lo he pasado desconectado así que siento el retraso en la felicitación y pongo mi predicción:

24,84€


----------



## Crisis Warrior (28 Nov 2011)

Felicidades Jopeta!!!!
Tampoco me he podido conectar durante el fin de semana.
Pongo mi predicción para empezar a hacer bulto, no puede morir este tema:no:

Palasaca...............24.84€
Crisis Warrior..........24.40€


----------



## maquiavelo1 (28 Nov 2011)

Maquiavelo1 .......26,00 €
Palasaca...............24.84€
Crisis Warrior..........24.40€


----------



## landasurf (28 Nov 2011)

Maquiavelo1 .......26,00 €
Palasaca...............24.84€
Crisis Warrior..........24.40€
Landasurf..............24,20€


----------



## sprinser (28 Nov 2011)

landasurf dijo:


> Maquiavelo1 .......26,00 €
> Palasaca...............24.84€
> Crisis Warrior..........24.40€
> Landasurf..............24,20€



Sprinser.................23,90€


----------



## pislacho10 (28 Nov 2011)

Maquiavelo1 .........26,00 €
Palasaca...............24.84€
Crisis Warrior..........24.40€
Landasurf..............24,20€
Sprinser.................23,90€
Pislacho10.............23,20€


----------



## Palasaca (2 Dic 2011)

Hola,

Nuevamente voy a estar desconectado este finde así que felicidades al ganador por adelantado, que saldrá en pocas horas, y mi pronóstico para la semana que viene es:

25,12€

:rolleye:


----------



## Crisis Warrior (4 Dic 2011)

Jejeje que pegote!!! 

Para esta semana pongo 23.90€.

Palasaca............25.12€
Crisis Warrior.......23.90€


----------



## landasurf (4 Dic 2011)

Palasaca............25.12€
Landasurf...........24.15€
Crisis Warrior.......23.90€


----------



## pislacho10 (4 Dic 2011)

Palasaca............25.12€
Landasurf...........24.15€
Crisis Warrior.......23.90€
Pislacho10...........23.20€


----------



## Dekalogo10 (4 Dic 2011)

Palasaca............25.12€
Landasurf...........24.15€
Crisis Warrior.......23.90€
Pislacho10...........23.20€
domenecb ...........24,81 €


----------



## sprinser (4 Dic 2011)

domenecb dijo:


> Palasaca............25.12€
> Landasurf...........24.15€
> Crisis Warrior.......23.90€
> Pislacho10...........23.20€
> domenecb ...........24,81 €



Sprinser..............25.66€


----------



## necho (4 Dic 2011)

Sprinser..............25.66€ 
Palasaca............25.12€
domenecb ......... 24,81€
Landasurf............24.15€
Necho.................24,30€ ienso:
Crisis Warrior...... 23.90€
Pislacho10...........23.20€


----------



## Palasaca (6 Dic 2011)

Hola gente.

¿Quién ganó el Domingo pasado? Es que no he visto felicitaciones al ganador. Yo creo que estuve cerca antes de la desconexión pero no se a cuanto cerró el Viernes finalmente...ienso:

Saludos azules:rolleye:


----------



## sprinser (6 Dic 2011)

Palasaca dijo:


> Hola gente.
> 
> ¿Quién ganó el Domingo pasado? Es que no he visto felicitaciones al ganador. Yo creo que estuve cerca antes de la desconexión pero no se a cuanto cerró el Viernes finalmente...ienso:
> 
> Saludos azules:rolleye:



Es cierto... ienso:


----------



## Slevin_Kelevra (7 Dic 2011)

Sprinser..............25.66€
Palasaca............25.12€
domenecb ......... 24,81€
Landasurf............24.15€
Necho.................24,30€
Crisis Warrior...... 23.90€
Pislacho10...........23.20€

Kelevra.............24,14


----------



## landasurf (7 Dic 2011)

Sprinser..............25.66€
Palasaca............25.12€
domenecb ......... 24,81€
Necho.................24,30€
Landasurf............24.15€
Crisis Warrior...... 23.90€
Pislacho10...........23.20€

Kelevra.............24,14€

Kelevra: Teniendo en cuenta las normas que nos hemos aplicado, diria que tu prediccion no es valida. Deberias dejar un margen de 10centimos minimo sobre cualquier otra prediccion. Estaria bien que leyeses el hilo: en algun punto se cita este margen


----------



## Moncho (7 Dic 2011)

Sprinser..............25.66€
Palasaca............25.12€
domenecb ......... 24,81€
Necho.................24,30€
Landasurf............24.15€
Crisis Warrior...... 23.90€
Pislacho10...........23.20€
Moncho...............23,80

Kelevra.............24,14€


----------



## Palasaca (7 Dic 2011)

Ep ep ep!!! Que hoy es miércoles.

Ya no se deberían aceptar pronósticos según habíamos acordado al iniciar el hilo (pregunta de los domingos) pero bueno, siendo una semana rara lo sometemos a lo que diga la rubia (yo mismo hice mi pronóstico el viernes pasado para esta semana) pero lo que no se puede aceptar es el pronóstico de Kelevra de 24,14 a solo 1 punto de Landasurf.
Recuerdo nuevamente las reglas que según el número de jugadores (6) de la semana pasada la distancia mínima debería ser 16 puntos *pero siempre se admitirá, en general, una distancia mínima de 10 puntos*, reduciéndose la misma en la medida que aumente el número de jugadores, eso empezará a ocurrir en cuanto superamos los 11 jugadores. 

La norma es: Dividir 100 puntos entre el número de jugadores y aplicar esa distancia para la semana siguiente.


----------



## olestalkyn (7 Dic 2011)

Para esta semana o para la que viene, según lo que diga la rubia 

24,45 €


----------



## pislacho10 (8 Dic 2011)

mandadme pa' casa a la rubia


----------



## Palasaca (8 Dic 2011)

pislacho10 dijo:


> mandadme pa' casa a la rubia



Archivo:1937 1 Peseta.jpg - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Palasaca (11 Dic 2011)

Felicidades Landasurf se cerró la semana en 24.04 y con tu pronóstico de 24.15 quedas con una proximidad de 11 puntos

:rolleye::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::rolleye:


Un regalito silverado:

Limpiar la plata - YouTube




Continuo apostando por los 25.12€ Onza para el cierre del viernes próximo.


----------



## sprinser (11 Dic 2011)

Felicidades* Landasurf *

24.80€ Onza..mi apuesta.


----------



## landasurf (11 Dic 2011)

Gracias chicos 

Landasurf.............25.30€
Palasaca...............25.12€
Sprinser................24.80€


----------



## olestalkyn (11 Dic 2011)

Yo sigo con mis 24,45 €/onza

Un saludo


----------



## Crisis Warrior (11 Dic 2011)

Felicidades Landasurf!!!

Landasurf.............25.30€
Palasaca...............25.12€
Sprinser................24.80€
Olestalkyn.............24.45€
Crisis Warrior.........23.80€

Saludos.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (12 Dic 2011)

Landasurf.............25.30€
Palasaca...............25.12€
Sprinser................24.80€
Olestalkyn.............24.45€
Crisis Warrior.........23.80€
[/QUOTE dijo:


> domenecb .............24,80 EUR


----------



## Slevin_Kelevra (12 Dic 2011)

Palasaca dijo:


> Felicidades Landasurf se cerró la semana en 24.04 y con tu pronóstico de 24.15 quedas con una proximidad de 11 puntos
> 
> :rolleye::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::rolleye:
> 
> ...





Qué cojones... y yo que dije 24,14?? U.u


----------



## Palasaca (12 Dic 2011)

Slevin_Kelevra dijo:


> Qué cojones... y yo que dije 24,14?? U.u



Por favor lee las normas. Para evitar "enladrillar" a jugadores la distancia entre jugadores parte de 10 puntos, para poder reducir la distancia hasta 1 punto es necesario que jueguen 100 jugadores.


----------



## pislacho10 (12 Dic 2011)

Landasurf.............25.30€
Palasaca...............25.12€
Sprinser................24.80€
Pislacho10.............24.60€
Olestalkyn.............24.45€
Crisis Warrior.........23.80€


----------



## Palasaca (12 Dic 2011)

domenecb dijo:


> domenecb .............24,80 EUR



Debes dar otra cifra, 24.80€ ya está tomada por Sprinser.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (13 Dic 2011)

Landasurf.............25.30€
Palasaca...............25.12€
Sprinser................24.80€
Pislacho10.............24.60€
Olestalkyn.............24.45€
Crisis Warrior.........23.80€
domenecb ............ 24,85 €


----------



## landasurf (13 Dic 2011)

Landasurf.............25.30€
Palasaca...............25.12€
Sprinser................24.80€
Pislacho10.............24.60€
Olestalkyn.............24.45€
Crisis Warrior.........23.80€

domenecb ............ 24,85 €

Leete las normas, anda, LEETELAS :rolleye:



Palasaca dijo:


> Por favor lee las normas. Para evitar "enladrillar" a jugadores la distancia entre jugadores parte de 10 puntos, para poder reducir la distancia hasta 1 punto es necesario que jueguen 100 jugadores.


----------



## Palasaca (16 Dic 2011)

Pues esta semana está claro que el ganador es Crisis Warrior. El patio a cerrado a 22.79€ menudo ojo de halcón!!!! felicidades.

:rolleye::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::rolleye:

Y de regalo...


----------



## landasurf (17 Dic 2011)

Enhorabuena Crisis Warrior!


----------



## Palasaca (18 Dic 2011)

Buenas tardes.

Hoy es Domingo y por tanto se propone nuevamente la pregunta ¿Donde estará la plata la semana que viene?

Yo digo:

22,04€


----------



## Moncho (18 Dic 2011)

Que negativo estas palasaca!


----------



## Palasaca (18 Dic 2011)

Moncho dijo:


> Que negativo estas palasaca!



¿Negativo? Que va!! es que tengo que hacer los regalos de navidad y mi deseo es que me salgan más económicos, después de esta semana ya puede subir todo lo que quiera) Es lo que tiene que para cargar primero a de bajar...8:


----------



## Crisis Warrior (18 Dic 2011)

La verdad es que no me lo habéis puesto muy difícil, jejeje era la apuesta mas baja :Baile:

Esta semana creo que terminará casi como empezó (lo siento por tus regalos Palasaca)

Crisis Warrior..........22,65€
Palasaca................22,04€


Hagan juego señores!!!!


----------



## sprinser (18 Dic 2011)

Felicidades *Crisis Warrior*

Sprinser.................24.75€
Crisis Warrior..........22,65€
Palasaca................22,04€


----------



## Dekalogo10 (18 Dic 2011)

domenecb....23 €
Sprinser.................24.75€
Crisis Warrior..........22,65€
Palasaca................22,04€


----------



## Palasaca (18 Dic 2011)

Pues ya a empezado bajando Crisis


----------



## Palasaca (18 Dic 2011)

Y ahora subidón


----------



## Palasaca (19 Dic 2011)

Bueno de momento, según parece, si la semana continua bajando suave como este lunes, voy ahorrar algo en regalos estas navidades o


----------



## Crisis Warrior (19 Dic 2011)

Pues no es larga una semana en la bolsa!::


----------



## Palasaca (19 Dic 2011)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Pues no es larga una semana en la bolsa!::



Se me está haciendo larga la verdad )


----------



## pislacho10 (19 Dic 2011)

Sprinser.................24.75€
domenecb..............23 €
Crisis Warrior..........22,65€
Palasaca................22,04€
Pislacho10..............21,80


----------



## Slevin_Kelevra (19 Dic 2011)

Sprinser.................24.75€
domenecb..............23 €
Crisis Warrior..........22,65€
Palasaca................22,04€
Pislacho10..............21,80
Kelevra..................22,31



Por cierto dónde están las normas?


----------



## Palasaca (19 Dic 2011)

Slevin_Kelevra dijo:


> Sprinser.................24.75€
> domenecb..............23 €
> Crisis Warrior..........22,65€
> Palasaca................22,04€
> ...



Pues están repartidas por el hilo, tienes razón en que deberían estar en el primer mensaje, pero básicamente.

Aunque la pregunta se hace en Domingo y es en Domingo cuando hay que responder...lógicamente, antes de que abran los mercados, pues se hace la vista gorda, normalmente hasta el lunes o la noche del martes a más tardar.

La otra es que se respeta una distancia entre jugadores de 10 céntimos, para reducir esa distancia tendrán que jugar más de 10 y dividir 100 entre nº de jugadores para calcular la proximidad.

Los premios son simbólicos.

En realidad abría que felicitar a los dos mejores pronosticadores y no solo al primero.

La referencia para fijar el precio de la plata está en el primer post.

No se si me dejo algo.

Que alguien las exponga de forma clara y se editan en el primer post.

La fórmula de la proximidad:
La distancia en puntos irá en función de los jugadores, hasta ahora jugábamos una media de 10 por tanto la distancia de 10 puntos es aceptable, ahora ya jugamos unos 11-12 así que la distancia más próxima aceptable sería 8, si más adelante se estabiliza en unos 15 habrá que aceptar una distancia de 6 puntos y si llegáramos a 20 abríamos de reducir la distancia a 5

La fórmula es dividir 100 puntos entre el número de jugadores. El número máximo de jugadores sería 100 y la distancia sería igual a 1 punto.

P.D. En cualquier caso dificilmente sobrepasaremos los 30 jugadores 100:30=3.3 o sea la distancia sería de 3 puntos.


----------



## Palasaca (24 Dic 2011)

Felicidades a Kelevra y a mi mismo:cook: (recordemos que hay que felicitar a los dos primeros) se cerró a 22,29

Sin embargo he de puntualizar que la predicción de Kelevra se hizo una vez abiertos los mercados, nada menos que el miércoles 19 de diciembre por la noche.

Para ser justos intentad dar vuestras predicciones en la noche del Domingo. Ya se que muchos lo hacéis en lunes o martes incluido yo ( en mi caso fue por imposibilidad de acceso a internet), pero debemos intentar apostar sin ver las cartas a mitad de la partida.

Bueno, los regalos un carro de plata directo al cielo:

Elías no subió al cielo en un torbellino de fuego sino de plata aquí traigo las pruebas )


----------



## Palasaca (25 Dic 2011)

Hola buenas noches.
Aprovechando esta pausa hasta la cena de esta navidad y antes de que abran el mercadillo, me planteo una pequeña subida para la semana que viene y por lo menos debe ponerse a:

23,10€

:rolleye:


----------



## Crisis Warrior (25 Dic 2011)

Felicidades Kelevra y Palasaca!!!

Palasaca..........23,10€
Crisis Warrior.....22,65€


----------



## Eurocrack (25 Dic 2011)

Palasaca..........23,10€
Eurocrack.........22,90
Crisis Warrior....22,65€


----------



## Dekalogo10 (26 Dic 2011)

Palasaca..........23,10€
Eurocrack.........22,90
Crisis Warrior....22,65€
domenecb.........22,00€


----------



## olestalkyn (26 Dic 2011)

A ver que tal esta última semana del año. Con alegría 

Olestalkyn........23,50€
Palasaca..........23,10€
Eurocrack.........22,90€
Crisis Warrior....22,65€


----------



## Palasaca (27 Dic 2011)

El suelo de la semana pasada parece transformarse en resistencia...:8:


----------



## Dekalogo10 (27 Dic 2011)

olestalkyn dijo:


> A ver que tal esta última semana del año. Con alegría
> 
> Olestalkyn........23,50€
> Palasaca..........23,10€
> ...



Me dejaste fuera. Copio y me incluyo si no te molesta. 

domenecb.........22,00€
Olestalkyn........23,50€
Palasaca..........23,10€
Eurocrack.........22,90€
Crisis Warrior....22,65€


----------



## Palasaca (27 Dic 2011)

Tienes razón lo pongo en orden:


Olestalkyn.........23,50€
Palasaca...........23,10€
Eurocrack..........22,90€
Crisis Warrior....22,65€
domenecb.........22,00€


----------



## Palasaca (27 Dic 2011)

Palasaca dijo:


> Tienes razón lo pongo en orden:
> 
> 
> Olestalkyn.........23,50€
> ...



Y cuoteo para cerrar no se admiten más apuestas.


----------



## Palasaca (31 Dic 2011)

Y el ganador de esta semana es domenecb:

:rolleye::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::rolleye:



Y de regalo: 
Deseo que consigas la moneda de tu firma.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (31 Dic 2011)

Palasaca dijo:


> Y el ganador de esta semana es domenecb:
> 
> :rolleye::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::rolleye:
> 
> ...




Pues anota que me aventuro ya para la próxima semana con una cifra muyy diferente:

domenecb....24 €



PD: la moneda ya me gustaría, ya...


----------



## Palasaca (31 Dic 2011)

domenecb..........24,00€
Palasaca............23,10€


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (31 Dic 2011)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...uestras-deudas-las-deudas-son-una-estafa.html


----------



## Palasaca (1 Ene 2012)

Jesùs lo dijo dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...uestras-deudas-las-deudas-son-una-estafa.html



Ah!! pero tu tienes deudas??? yo no...


----------



## Gallina (1 Ene 2012)

Jesùs lo dijo dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...uestras-deudas-las-deudas-son-una-estafa.html



Yo tampoco tengo deudas, pero sobre todo sr iluminati, YO NO QUIERO QUE NI MI BANCO NI EL ESTADO TENGAN DEUDAS CONMIGO.

¡Por dios! ¡baneen a éste tipo!:vomito:


----------



## Crisis Warrior (1 Ene 2012)

Felicidades domenecb!!!!

Os veo muy optimistas este año, jejeje....

domenecb..........24,00€
Palasaca............23,10€
Crisis Warrior......21,90€

FELIZ 2012


----------



## Palasaca (7 Ene 2012)

Hola,
Pues cerrado el viernes a 22,57, los ganadores de esta semana son:


En primer lugar.... YO )
En segundo lugar crisiwarrior

:rolleye::rolleye::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::rolleye:

El Premio:
Los Vegetales - Estela Plateada cartoon (Rocktown edit) - YouTube


----------



## Crisis Warrior (7 Ene 2012)

Enhorabuena Palasaca!!! :Aplauso::Aplauso:
Tu optimismo te ha llevado por el buen camino


----------



## Palasaca (8 Ene 2012)

Gracias Crisis Warrior o


Yo insisto en los 23,10€


----------



## landasurf (8 Ene 2012)

Buenas, estoy de vuelta tras unas merecidas vacaciones...

Palasaca.......23,10€
Landasurf......22,90€


----------



## Dekalogo10 (8 Ene 2012)

Palasaca.......23,10€
Landasurf......22,90€
Dekalogo10...21,50 €


----------



## Crisis Warrior (8 Ene 2012)

Amo a vé, que esta semana ando muy perdido.:


Palasaca..........23,10€
Landasurf.........22,90€
Crisis Warrior.....22,70€
Dekalogo10.......21,50€


----------



## Gallina (8 Ene 2012)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Amo a vé, que esta semana ando muy perdido.:
> 
> 
> Palasaca..........23,10€
> ...



¡Vale! ¡Me mojo!:cook:


----------



## Chiflita (8 Ene 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Palasaca.......23,10€
> Landasurf......22,90€
> Dekalogo10...21,50 €



Chiflita 19,95 €


----------



## olestalkyn (8 Ene 2012)

Optimista por naturaleza 

Olestalkyn.....24,00€
Palasaca.......23,10€
Landasurf......22,90€
Dekalogo10...21,50 €
Chiflita.........19,95 €


----------



## Eurocrack (9 Ene 2012)

Venga!!!

Olestalkyn.....24,00€
Palasaca.......23,10€
Landasurf......22,90€
Eurocrack......22,50€
Dekalogo10...21,50 €
Chiflita.........19,95 €


----------



## Crisis Warrior (9 Ene 2012)

Me habéis olvidado.....::

Olestalkyn.....24,00€
Palasaca.......23,10€
Landasurf......22,90€
Crisis Warrior..22,70€
Eurocrack......22,50€
Dekalogo10...21,50 €
Chiflita.........19,95 €


----------



## adrian2408 (9 Ene 2012)

vamos a provar haber como se nos da la cosa

Olestalkyn.....24,00€
Palasaca.......23,10€
Landasurf......22,90€
adrian2408.....22,80€
Crisis Warrior..22,70€
Eurocrack......22,50€
Dekalogo10...21,50 €
Chiflita.........19,95 €


----------



## Rexter (9 Ene 2012)

Bueno, es la primera vez que lo intento, a ver que tal

Olestalkyn.....24,00€
Palasaca.......23,10€
Landasurf......22,90€
adrian2408.....22,80€
Crisis Warrior..22,70€
Eurocrack......22,50€
Dekalogo10...21,50 €
Chiflita.........19,95 €
Alvarexter.....22,20


----------



## sprinser (9 Ene 2012)

alvarexter dijo:


> Bueno, es la primera vez que lo intento, a ver que tal
> 
> Olestalkyn.....24,00€
> Palasaca.......23,10€
> ...



Sprinser.........24,20


----------



## pislacho10 (9 Ene 2012)

Sprinser........24,20€
Olestalkyn.....24,00€
Palasaca.......23,10€
Landasurf......22,90€
adrian2408.....22,80€
Crisis Warrior..22,70€
Eurocrack......22,50€
Alvarexter.....22,20€
Pislacho10.....21,80€
Dekalogo10...21,50 €
Chiflita.........19,95 €


----------



## Palasaca (9 Ene 2012)

Que alegría  parece que a la vuelta de vacaciones ya volvéis a dar señales de vida )

Pues acabáis de lograr que para la semana que viene se pueda permitir un acortamiento de las distancias de 9 décimas (100 puntos:11 jugadores=9,09 puntos)

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Palasaca (10 Ene 2012)

pislacho10 dijo:


> Sprinser........24,20€
> Olestalkyn.....24,00€
> Palasaca.......23,10€
> Landasurf......22,90€
> ...



Cierro!! no se admiten más jugadores

Suerte a todos, pero me temo que solo la recibirán los dos que más se acerquen al cierre del viernes, como siempre.


----------



## Palasaca (14 Ene 2012)

Está mal que lo diga yo pero los ganadores de esta semana son:

Cerrado el viernes a 23,44€.

En primer lugar Palasaca, osea, el que escribe con 23,10 diferencial=0,34
En segundo lugar Landasurf con 22,90 diferencial=0,54
Mención especial a Olestalkyn con 24,00 diferencial=56

Un fuerte aplauso:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

El regalo:


----------



## Palasaca (14 Ene 2012)

Para la semana que viene:

Palasaca........... 24,80€


----------



## landasurf (14 Ene 2012)

Enhorabuena Palasaca, eres un lince 

Palasaca........... 24,80€
Landasurf...........23,60€


----------



## Rexter (14 Ene 2012)

Palasaca........... 24,80€
Landasurf...........23,60€
Alvarexter..........23,30€


----------



## Crisis Warrior (14 Ene 2012)

Felicidades Palasaca!! 


Palasaca........... 24,80€
Crisis Warrior......24,50€
Landasurf...........23,60€
Alvarexter..........23,30€


----------



## sprinser (14 Ene 2012)

Felicidades a los ganadores en especial a Palasaca.
24,10€ mi predicción para la semana

Suerte a todos para esta semana.


----------



## adrian2408 (15 Ene 2012)

Palasaca........... 24,80€
Crisis Warrior......24,50€
Landasurf...........23,60€
adrian2408.........23,50€
Alvarexter..........23,30€


----------



## Dekalogo10 (15 Ene 2012)

Palasaca........... 24,80€
Crisis Warrior......24,50€
Landasurf...........23,60€
adrian2408.........23,50€
Alvarexter..........23,30€
Dekalogo10........23,15


----------



## Mazaldeck (15 Ene 2012)

cegador.............25 €
Palasaca........... 24,80€
Crisis Warrior......24,50€
Landasurf...........23,60€
adrian2408.........23,50€
Alvarexter..........23,30€
Dekalogo10........23,15


----------



## sprinser (15 Ene 2012)

cegador dijo:


> cegador.............25 €
> Palasaca........... 24,80€
> Crisis Warrior......24,50€
> Landasurf...........23,60€
> ...



Sprinser...........24,10€


----------



## olestalkyn (15 Ene 2012)

Insistiendo 

cegador.............25 €
Palasaca........... 24,80€
Crisis Warrior......24,50€
Sprinser.............24,10€
Olestalkyn..........24,00€
Landasurf...........23,60€
adrian2408.........23,50€
Alvarexter..........23,30€
Dekalogo10........23,15%


----------



## Palasaca (16 Ene 2012)

Me gusta que se respeten los 10 puntos de diferencia, sin embargo me gustaría recordar que esta semana se puede ajustar la distancia hasta los 9 puntos porque la semana pasada llegamos a ser 11 jugadores )

Acabamos de pasar las 00:00 y los mercados están abiertos. Como es costumbre, se hace la vista gorda y se permiten más jugadores con la salvedad de que si ganan los apostantes del lunes o martes no habrá regalo porque juegan con la ventaja de poder observar la tendencia del mercado por unas horas o


----------



## Palasaca (16 Ene 2012)

olestalkyn dijo:


> Insistiendo
> 
> cegador.............25 €
> Palasaca........... 24,80€
> ...



Este es el corte de jugadores hasta el Domingo.

Pueden seguir apostando hasta el martes a la tarde pero sin premio :XX:


----------



## Palasaca (20 Ene 2012)

Un poquito más arriba por favor, pero no le haga daño a Crisis Warrior, debes detenerte en los 24,80€


----------



## Palasaca (20 Ene 2012)

Madre mía no me lo puedo creer mi método está volviendo a triunfar. Esto es increíble jajaja :XX::XX::XX: tres semanas seguidas

Ahora debes empezar a frenar y no rebasar los 24,80€ :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Palasaca (20 Ene 2012)

Silver Price in US Dollar

Silver Price in Euro €
1 ounce	32.07$ +4.77% 1 ounce	24.80€ +0.02% 


Son las 22:13

Estoy eufórico perdonarme


----------



## olestalkyn (20 Ene 2012)

Felicidades :Aplauso:

Para la semana que viene habrá que mojarse. 

Olestalkyn...............25,25 €


----------



## Palasaca (20 Ene 2012)

No se si ya está cerrado Olestalkyn (poco faltará ya veremos) pero como ya te has lanzado para la semana que viene pues yo también: 

Olestalkyn...............25,25€
Palasaca..................24,90€

PD Gracias por su felicitación por adelantado


----------



## Crisis Warrior (20 Ene 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> Madre mía no me lo puedo creer mi método está volviendo a triunfar. Esto es increíble jajaja :XX::XX::XX: tres semanas seguidas
> 
> Ahora debes empezar a frenar y no rebasar los 24,80€ :XX::XX::XX:



:´´´( Contra ese super método no hay quien pueda......::

Cuando cierran los mercados???


----------



## Palasaca (20 Ene 2012)

Frena frena que te diriges al sol cegador 24,88€ ahora mismo:8:


----------



## olestalkyn (20 Ene 2012)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Cuando cierran los mercados???



El NYSE a las 16:00 (22:00 aquí)
El COMEX a las 17:15 (23:15 aquí) De 18 a 17:15 de Domingo a viernes

Acaba de cerrar, si no estoy equivocado con el horario de negociación o éste ha cambiado ienso:


----------



## Palasaca (20 Ene 2012)

Bueno pues parece que ya no se mueve y ya está cerrado el mercado, vaya viernes de infarto jajaja Cerrado en 24,87€

Ganadores:

En primer lugar yo mismo otra vez que cansino  con 24,80€ diferencial de 0,07
En segundo lugar Cegador con 25,00€ y un diferencial de 0,13

Mención especial a Crisis Warrior con 24,50 y un diferencial de 0,37


Sois todos unos magos de las finanzas.

Bueno las primeras apuestas ya están en marcha:

Olestalkyn...............25,25€
Palasaca..................24,90€


----------



## adrian2408 (21 Ene 2012)

Olestalkyn...............25,25€
adrian2408...............25,00
Palasaca..................24,90€


----------



## Dekalogo10 (21 Ene 2012)

Olestalkyn...............25,25€
adrian2408...............25,00
Palasaca..................24,90€
Dekalogo10..............22,90 €


----------



## landasurf (21 Ene 2012)

Enhorabuena Palasaca, eres un artista 

Landasurf................25,45€
Olestalkyn...............25,25€
adrian2408...............25,00
Palasaca..................24,90€
Dekalogo10..............22,90 €


----------



## Crisis Warrior (21 Ene 2012)

Felicidades Palasaca!!! Aunque deberíamos estudiar si tu "método" se puede considerar una manipulación del mercado.

Crisis Warrior............25,75€
Landasurf................25,45€
Olestalkyn...............25,25€
adrian2408...............25,00
Palasaca..................24,90€
Dekalogo10..............22,90 €


----------



## apeche2000 (21 Ene 2012)

Pregunta importante

Parece que USA esta cerca de iniciar una guerra en oriente medio. De hecho, he leido hoy que en la bolsa USA las acciones de las empresas armamentísticas llevan una subida de cerca del 20-25% en pocos meses, por lo que parece que la bolsa comienza a descontar un movimiento bélico

¿Algun forero tiene datos de como se comportan los METALES PRECIOSOS cuando esto ocurre? 

Creo que en general las commodities tienden a subir, sobre todo el petroleo, pero no se en concreto como afecta a oro y plata

Gracias


----------



## olestalkyn (21 Ene 2012)

apeche2000 dijo:


> Pregunta importante
> 
> Parece que USA esta cerca de iniciar una guerra en oriente medio. De hecho, he leido hoy que en la bolsa USA las acciones de las empresas armamentísticas llevan una subida de cerca del 20-25% en pocos meses, por lo que parece que la bolsa comienza a descontar un movimiento bélico
> 
> ...



No tengo a mano gráficos pero, habitualmente, e impulsados por el MIEDO :8: , los metales preciosos tienden a revalorizarse con respecto al dinero fiat, lo que no significa que este último sea dinero :ouch:


----------



## Mazaldeck (21 Ene 2012)

Joder, Palasaca me ha arrebatado la bolsa de gominolas por 6 céntimos :: ¡No se volverá a repetir!

cegador...................26€ 
Crisis Warrior............25,75€
Landasurf................25,45€
Olestalkyn...............25,25€
adrian2408...............25,00
Palasaca..................24,90€
Dekalogo10..............22,90 €


----------



## Palasaca (21 Ene 2012)

Pues la verdad es que me estoy poniendo fino a gominolas gracias a mi método infalible de manipulación del mercado:XX::XX::XX: como dice Crisis Warrior.

Cegador tendrás que esperar a la próxima vez, mientras tanto disfrutemos de la plata en verde:

El Osito Gominola en Español - YouTube

Todavía recuerdo ordenar a la plata que frenara y bajara...y lo hizo:XX::XX::XX:


Bueno sigamos con las apuestas


----------



## sprinser (22 Ene 2012)

Felicidades una semana más a Palasaca, 

cegador...................26€ 
Crisis Warrior............25,75€
Landasurf................25,45€
Olestalkyn...............25,25€
adrian2408...............25,00
Palasaca..................24,90€
Sprinser..................24,30
Dekalogo10..............22,90 €


----------



## pislacho10 (22 Ene 2012)

cegador...................26€ 
Crisis Warrior............25,75€
Landasurf................25,45€
Olestalkyn...............25,25€
adrian2408...............25,00
Palasaca..................24,90€
Pislacho10...............24,60
Sprinser..................24,30
Dekalogo10..............22,90 €


----------



## Palasaca (23 Ene 2012)

pislacho10 dijo:


> cegador...................26€
> Crisis Warrior............25,75€
> Landasurf................25,45€
> Olestalkyn...............25,25€
> ...




Gracias a todos por las felicitaciones, quoteo para hacer el corte del Domingo.
Se deja un pequeño margen a los rezagados para poder apostar, si ganan se quedan sin premio.


----------



## Mazaldeck (23 Ene 2012)

Esta semana gano fijo, incluso creo que me he quedado corto ienso:

Para mí que se va a poner en 27 mínimo.


----------



## Palasaca (23 Ene 2012)

cegador dijo:


> Esta semana gano fijo, incluso creo que me he quedado corto ienso:
> 
> Para mí que se va a poner en 27 mínimo.



Jejeje no estés tan seguro. ¿No ves como empiezo a influir en el mercado para que no se dispare? ¿Acaso dudas de mi método infalible de manipulación del mercado?:XX::XX::XX:

Ahora debes frenar, mantenerte horizontal y el viernes llegar a mis 24,90€.

Ale manipulación enviada:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## olestalkyn (23 Ene 2012)

cegador dijo:


> Esta semana gano fijo, incluso creo que me he quedado corto ienso:
> 
> Para mí que se va a poner en 27 mínimo.





Palasaca dijo:


> Jejeje no estés tan seguro. ¿No ves como empiezo a influir en el mercado para que no se dispare? ¿Acaso dudas de mi método infalible de manipulación del mercado?:XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Ahora debes frenar, mantenerte horizontal y el viernes llegar a mis 24,90€.
> 
> Ale manipulación enviada:XX::XX::XX:



Ambos os equivocáis. 25,25 € será su precio de cierre el viernes


----------



## japiluser (23 Ene 2012)

Us/os veo muy optimista....dejémoslo en 24,75!


----------



## Palasaca (23 Ene 2012)

cegador....................26,00€ 
Crisis Warrior............25,75€
Landasurf.................25,45€
Olestalkyn................25,25€
adrian2408...............25,00€
Palasaca..................24,90€
*Japiluser..................24,75€*
Pislacho10................24,60€
Sprinser...................24,30€
Dekalogo10..............22,90€

Bueno Japiluser ya te añado. Te dejo en rojo por apostar en Lunes. Puedes ganar pero no te llevarás el premio de gominolas.:XX:


----------



## Palasaca (28 Ene 2012)

Oh!! mi método no es tan infalible como creía :XX:

Mercado cerrado el viernes a 25,64€

*Vencedor absoluto esta semana: *

Crisis Warrior con un pronóstico de 25,75€ y un diferencial de 0,14€

*En segundo lugar:
*
Landasurf con un pronóstico de 25,45€ y un diferencial de 0,19€

*Mención especial a:*

Cegador con un pronóstico de 26,00€ y un diferencial de 0,36€


Felicidades a todos Hoy un regalo especial:

como se hacen los cubiertos de plata - YouTube


----------



## Palasaca (28 Ene 2012)

Para la semana que viene:

26,90€


----------



## Depeche (28 Ene 2012)

Yo creo que bajará bastante la semana que viene. Yo diría que cerrará a 24,25 euros como mucho. Está a punto de llegar a una gran resistencia y tiene que retroceder.


----------



## Mazaldeck (28 Ene 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> Oh!! mi método no es tan infalible como creía :XX:
> 
> Mercado cerrado el viernes a 25,64€
> 
> ...



El video me ha encantado 8:


----------



## Mazaldeck (28 Ene 2012)

Palasaca.......26,90€
cegador........26,72€


----------



## adrian2408 (28 Ene 2012)

Palasaca.......26,90€
cegador........26,72€
adrian2408.....26.30


----------



## japiluser (28 Ene 2012)

Palasaca.......26,90€
cegador........26,72€
japiluser........26,50 leuros
adrian2408.....26.30


----------



## landasurf (28 Ene 2012)

Landasurf......27,20€
Palasaca.......26,90€
cegador........26,72€
japiluser........26,50 leuros
adrian2408.....26.30€


----------



## Crisis Warrior (28 Ene 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> como se hacen los cubiertos de plata - YouTube



Gran vídeo me ha recordado uno de mis primeros trabajos .
Os veo muy optimistas.


Landasurf......27,20€
Palasaca.......26,90€
cegador........26,72€
japiluser........26,50 leuros
adrian2408.....26.30€
Crisis Warrior..25.80€


----------



## landasurf (29 Ene 2012)

Por cierto, enhorabueba Crisis Warrior :Aplauso:


----------



## olestalkyn (29 Ene 2012)

Semana turbulenta...pero al alza 

Landasurf......27,20€
Palasaca.......26,90€
cegador........26,72€
japiluser........26,50€
adrian2408.....26.30€
olestalkyn......26,05€
Crisis Warrior..25.80€


----------



## Dekalogo10 (29 Ene 2012)

*moneda*

Landasurf......27,20€
Palasaca.......26,90€
cegador........26,72€
japiluser........26,50€
adrian2408.....26.30€
olestalkyn......26,05€
Crisis Warrior..25.80€
Dekalogo10.... 27,35€


----------



## Uriel (29 Ene 2012)

Landasurf......27,20€
Palasaca.......26,90€
cegador........26,72€
japiluser........26,50€
adrian2408.....26.30€
olestalkyn......26,05€
Crisis Warrior..25.80€
Dekalogo10.... 27,35€
Uriel..............26,80€


----------



## landasurf (29 Ene 2012)

Ordenemos...

Dekalogo10.... 27,35€
Landasurf......27,20€
Palasaca.......26,90€
Uriel..............26,80€
cegador........26,72€
japiluser........26,50€
adrian2408.....26.30€
olestalkyn......26,05€
Crisis Warrior..25.80€


----------



## Uriel (29 Ene 2012)

Gracias landasurf,
Como es mi primer "apuesta", no sabía bien si ponerme como ultimo o en orden...Ahora ya sé


----------



## sprinser (30 Ene 2012)

Felicidades al ganador.

Dekalogo10.... 27,35€
Landasurf......27,20€
Palasaca.......26,90€
Uriel..............26,80€
cegador........26,72€
japiluser........26,50€
adrian2408.....26.30€
olestalkyn......26,05€
Crisis Warrior..25.80€
Sprinser........25.60


----------



## Palasaca (4 Feb 2012)

Buen fin de semana a todos.

El viernes se a cerrado en 25,55€

El ganador con todos los honores para esta semana es:

Sprinser con una predicción de 25,60€ y un diferencial de 0,05€ :Aplauso:

En segundo lugar:

Crisis Warrior con una predicción de 25,80€ y un diferencial de 0,25€ :Aplauso:


Mención especial a:


Olestalkyn con una predicción de 26,05€ y un diferencial de 0,50€:Aplauso:


Felicidades a todos los ganadores y el premio de la semana:

como se hacen las monedas - YouTube


----------



## sprinser (4 Feb 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> Buen fin de semana a todos.
> 
> El viernes se a cerrado en 25,55€
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por el regalo Palasaca,interesante video.

Felicidades a Crisis Warrior :Aplauso:

Mi predicción: 26,70€


----------



## Palasaca (4 Feb 2012)

Palasaca...........26,90€
Sprinser............26,70€


----------



## Uriel (4 Feb 2012)

Palasaca...........26,90€
Uriel.................26,80€
Sprinser............26,70€


----------



## Dekalogo10 (4 Feb 2012)

Palasaca...........26,90€
Uriel.................26,80€
Sprinser............26,70€
Dekalogo10 ......25,80 €


----------



## Mochuelo (4 Feb 2012)

]Palasaca...........26,90€
Uriel.................26,80€
Sprinser............26,70€
Dekalogo10 ......25,80 €
mochuelo .........24,60 €


inocho:


----------



## Gallina (4 Feb 2012)

]Palasaca...........26,90€
Uriel.................26,80€
Sprinser............26,70€
Dekalogo10 ......25,80 €
*Gallina..............25,70 €*
mochuelo .........24,60 €


¡eh! ¡Esta semana no os olvidéis de mí!
:cook:


----------



## Josar (4 Feb 2012)

Palasaca...........26,90€
Uriel.................26,80€
Sprinser............26,70€
Dekalogo10 ......25,80 €
Gallina..............25,70 €
Josar...............25,30€
mochuelo .........24,60 €


----------



## olestalkyn (4 Feb 2012)

Insistiendo 

Palasaca...........26,90€
Uriel.................26,80€
Sprinser............26,70€
olestalkyn..........26,05€
Dekalogo10 ......25,80 €
Gallina..............25,70 €
Josar...............25,30€
mochuelo .........24,60 €


----------



## Vedast_borrado (4 Feb 2012)

¿Esto es como una porra sin jugarse nada?


----------



## adrian2408 (5 Feb 2012)

Palasaca...........26,90€
Uriel.................26,80€
Sprinser............26,70€
olestalkyn..........26,05€
adrian2408.........25,90
Dekalogo10 ......25,80 €
Gallina..............25,70 €
Josar...............25,30€
mochuelo .........24,60 €


----------



## opilano (5 Feb 2012)

Palasaca...........26,90€
Uriel.................26,80€
Sprinser............26,70€
Opilano.............26,20 €
olestalkyn..........26,05€
adrian2408.........25,90
Dekalogo10 ......25,80 €
Gallina..............25,70 €
Josar...............25,30€
mochuelo .........24,60 €


----------



## Crisis Warrior (5 Feb 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> como se hacen las monedas - YouTube



Me gustan estos videos

¡¡¡Hacedme hueco!!!

Palasaca............26,90€
Uriel..................26,80€
Sprinser.............26,70€
Crisis Warrior.......26,50€
Opilano.............26,20 €
olestalkyn..........26,05€
adrian2408.........25,90€
Dekalogo10 .......25,80 €
Gallina..............25,70 €
Josar.................25,30€
mochuelo .........24,60 €


----------



## Palasaca (12 Feb 2012)

Hola

¿Me obligáis a trabajar en domingo?

Ea! pues!!

Cerrado el viernes a 25,43€


Ganador de esta semana con todos los honores:

Josar.................25,30€ diferencial 0,13€

En segundo lugar:

Gallina..............25,70 € diferencial 0,27€

Mención especial a:

Dekalogo10 .......25,80 € diferencial 0,37€

El Regalo:

Grabación en láminas de PlataHispanica - YouTube


----------



## Palasaca (12 Feb 2012)

Para la semana que viene insisto:

26,90€


----------



## Crisis Warrior (12 Feb 2012)

La Plata ha cerrado en 25,43€ felicidades Josar!!! te llevas un bonito regalo 





.

Mi apuesta para la semana que viene sigue siendo la misma.

Crisis Warrior..........26,50€


----------



## Crisis Warrior (12 Feb 2012)

Joer te he pisao Palasaca que casualidad!!!!

Palasaca..........26,90€
Crisis Warrior.....26,50€


----------



## Gallina (12 Feb 2012)

¡¡¡Casi tengo la suerte del principiante!!! Pruebo otra vez :baba:

Palasaca..........26,90€
Crisis Warrior.....26,50€
Gallina.............25,70 €
:cook:


----------



## adrian2408 (12 Feb 2012)

veo a la plata con un poco de dudas estas semanas

Palasaca..........26,90€
Crisis Warrior.....26,50€
Gallina.............25,70 €
adrian2408.......25,60€


----------



## sprinser (12 Feb 2012)

Felicidades Josar!!
Hallazgo de moneda plata 1820, la Angostura - YouTube 

Para la próxima semana :

Palasaca..........26,90€
Crisis Warrior.....26,50€
Gallina.............25,70 €
adrian2408.......25,60€
Sprinser..........25,30€


----------



## olestalkyn (12 Feb 2012)

El que la sigue la consigue :8:

Palasaca..........26,90€
Crisis Warrior.....26,50€
Olestalkyn.........26,05€
Gallina.............25,70 €
adrian2408.......25,60€
Sprinser..........25,30€


----------



## onzaverde (12 Feb 2012)

Palasaca..........26,90€
Crisis Warrior.....26,50€
onzaverde........26,30€
Olestalkyn.........26,05€
Gallina.............25,70 €
adrian2408.......25,60€
Sprinser..........25,30€
puedo probar verdad???


----------



## Moncho (12 Feb 2012)

Palasaca..........26,90€
Crisis Warrior.....26,50€
onzaverde........26,30€
Olestalkyn.........26,05€
Moncho............25,90 E
Gallina.............25,70 €
adrian2408.......25,60€
Sprinser..........25,30€


----------



## Dekalogo10 (12 Feb 2012)

Palasaca..........26,90€
Crisis Warrior.....26,50€
onzaverde........26,30€
Dekalogo10...... 26,20€
Olestalkyn.........26,05€
Moncho............25,90 E
Gallina.............25,70 €
adrian2408.......25,60€
Sprinser..........25,30€


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (13 Feb 2012)

Palasaca............26,90€
Crisis Warrior.....26,50€
onzaverde.........26,30€
Dekalogo10...... 26,20€
Olestalkyn.........26,05€
Moncho.............25,90€
Gallina..............25,70€
adrian2408........25,60€
Sprinser............25,30€
Da Grappla........24,70€


----------



## opilano (13 Feb 2012)

miaavg..............28,20€
Palasaca............26,90€
Crisis Warrior.....26,50€
onzaverde.........26,30€
Dekalogo10...... 26,20€
Olestalkyn.........26,05€
Moncho.............25,90€
Gallina..............25,70€
adrian2408........25,60€
opilano.............25,45€
Sprinser............25,30€
Da Grappla........24,70€


----------



## Palasaca (14 Feb 2012)

opilano dijo:


> miaavg..............28,20€
> Palasaca............26,90€
> Crisis Warrior.....26,50€
> onzaverde.........26,30€
> ...



No se pueden hacer más pronósticos.

El viernes tendremos ganador.

Mientras tanto...yo creo que esta semana vuelvo a ganar


----------



## Palasaca (18 Feb 2012)

Hola Buenas Noches.

No he ganado....:´(

Y ahora las alegrías.

El Viernes se ha cerrado en 25,32€

Ganador esta semana casi clavado y con todos los honores:

Sprinser con 25,30€ diferencial de 0,02€

En Segundo lugar:

Opilano con 25,45€ diferencial de 0,13€


Mención especial a:

adrian2408 con 25,60€ diferencial de 0,28€


Un regalito para los ganadores:


moneda de españa: columnarios - YouTube


----------



## Palasaca (18 Feb 2012)

Como decía Gila; Yo sigo.

Palasaca...........26,90€


----------



## Uriel (19 Feb 2012)

Yo también.

Palasaca..............26,90€
Uriel....................26,80€


----------



## olestalkyn (19 Feb 2012)

Otro más 

Palasaca..............26,90€
Uriel....................26,80€
Olestalkyn...........26,05€


----------



## Dekalogo10 (19 Feb 2012)

Palasaca..............26,90€
Uriel....................26,80€
Olestalkyn...........26,05€
Dekalogo10......... 24,50€


----------



## Crisis Warrior (19 Feb 2012)

Felicidades Sprinser!!!

Palasaca..............26,90€
Uriel....................26,80€
Olestalkyn...........26,05€
Crisis Warrior........25,80€
Dekalogo10......... 24,50€


----------



## tel (19 Feb 2012)

Me apunto por primera vez, me gusta el premio 

Palasaca..............26,90€
Uriel....................26,80€
Tel......................26,34€
Olestalkyn...........26,05€
Crisis Warrior........25,80€
Dekalogo10......... 24,50€


----------



## Gallina (19 Feb 2012)

Palasaca..............26,90€
Uriel....................26,80€
Tel......................26,34€
Olestalkyn...........26,05€
Crisis Warrior........25,80€€
Gallina.................25,50
Dekalogo10......... 24,50€

Rebajo la predicción, parece que está cabezota la plata.
:cook:


----------



## sprinser (19 Feb 2012)

Segunda semana ganando =)

Palasaca..............26,90€
Uriel....................26,80€
Tel......................26,34€
Olestalkyn...........26,05€
Crisis Warrior........25,80€€
Gallina.................25,50
Dekalogo10......... 24,50€
Sprinser.............23.92

Esta semana promete..


----------



## adrian2408 (20 Feb 2012)

buenoo poco a poco nos vammos acercandoo,a ver que tal esta semana
Palasaca..............26,90€
Uriel....................26,80€
Tel......................26,34€
Olestalkyn...........26,05€
Crisis Warrior........25,80€€
Gallina.................25,50
adrian2408...........25,40
Dekalogo10......... 24,50€
Sprinser.............23.92


----------



## Uriel (20 Feb 2012)

adrian2408 dijo:


> buenoo poco a poco nos vammos acercandoo,a ver que tal esta semana
> Palasaca..............26,90€
> Uriel....................26,80€
> Tel......................26,34€
> ...



Oye que hoy es lunes, el voto se acabó ayer...Pregunta de los Domingos. 
Sin acritud.


----------



## Palasaca (21 Feb 2012)

Palasaca..............26,90€
Uriel....................26,80€
Tel......................26,34€
Olestalkyn...........26,05€
Crisis Warrior........25,80€€
Gallina.................25,50
adrian2408...........25,40
Dekalogo10......... 24,50€
Sprinser.............23.92

No pasa nada, todos pueden apostar todavía, el cierre se suele hacer los martes a la tarde, únicamente se ponen en rojo los que apuestan fuera de tiempo y ya está. Pueden "ganar" pero no se les puede dedicar el premioo


----------



## Uriel (21 Feb 2012)

Ah, pues, vale


----------



## opilano (21 Feb 2012)

Palasaca..............26,90€
Uriel....................26,80€
Tel......................26,34€
Olestalkyn...........26,05€
opilano................25,90€
Crisis Warrior........25,80€€
Gallina.................25,50
adrian2408...........25,40
Dekalogo10......... 24,50€
Sprinser.............23.92


----------



## xabitxabi (21 Feb 2012)

Xabitxabi..............27,01€
Palasaca..............26,90€
Uriel....................26,80€
Tel......................26,34€
Olestalkyn...........26,05€
opilano................25,90€
Crisis Warrior........25,80€€
Gallina.................25,50
adrian2408...........25,40
Dekalogo10......... 24,50€
Sprinser.............23.92


----------



## Uriel (21 Feb 2012)

xabitxabi dijo:


> Xabitxabi..............27,01€
> Palasaca..............26,90€
> Uriel....................26,80€
> Tel......................26,34€
> ...



Como dijo Palasaca, he puesto en rojo los que votaron después del domingo


----------



## Palasaca (22 Feb 2012)

Uriel dijo:


> Xabitxabi..............27,01€
> Palasaca..............26,90€
> Uriel....................26,80€
> Tel......................26,34€
> ...



Muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda y colaboración en línea Uriel. Quoteo y cierro hasta el viernes y suerte a todos.


----------



## Palasaca (23 Feb 2012)

Jojojo justo vas adonde quería:rolleye:


----------



## xabitxabi (23 Feb 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> Jojojo justo vas adonde quería:rolleye:



Creo que te has quedado un poco corto DD


----------



## Palasaca (23 Feb 2012)

Hoy no.....Maañaaanaa!!!)


----------



## Palasaca (25 Feb 2012)

Hola,

Vamos allá.
Cerrado el Viernes a 26,30€

Esta semana, ganador con todos los honores y casi en el clavo:

Tel......................26,34€ con un diferencial de 0,04€

En segundo lugar:

Olestalkyn...........26,05€ con un diferencial de 0,25€

Aquí el Premio para los dos primeros clasificados como viene siendo costumbre:

moneda republicana 5 pesetas 1870 - YouTube

La mención especial (pero con coscorrón por apostar con mercado abierto y a pleno funcionamiento):

opilano................25,90€ con un diferencial de 0,40€ Marcado en rojo por apostar fuera de tiempo.:fiufiu:


Mención especial totalmente merecida y por primera vez compartida:

Crisis Warrior........25,80€ con un diferencial de 0,50€ por abajo
y
Uriel....................26,80€ con un diferencial de 0,50€ por arriba


----------



## olestalkyn (25 Feb 2012)

Graciassssss Este segundo puesto me ha gustado al quedarme corto 
Serrat, ese clásico


Y ya para la semana que viene

Olestalkyn......26,88


----------



## Uriel (25 Feb 2012)

Olestalkyn......26,88€
Uriel..............26,80€ ( Gracias por la mención de honor)


----------



## Palasaca (25 Feb 2012)

Palasaca.........26,99€
Olestalkyn......26,88€ (Segundo puesto en la edición anterior)
Uriel..............26,80€ (Mención de honor en la edición anterior)


----------



## Gallina (26 Feb 2012)

Palasaca.........26,99€
Olestalkyn......26,88€ (Segundo puesto en la edición anterior)
Uriel..............26,80€ (Mención de honor en la edición anterior)
Gallina...........25,90 € (apalizado en la edición anterior :
:cook:


----------



## tel (26 Feb 2012)

Palasaca.........26,99€
Olestalkyn......26,88€ (Segundo puesto en la edición anterior)
Uriel..............26,80€ (Mención de honor en la edición anterior)
Tel.................26,65€ (La suerte del novato)
Gallina...........25,90€ (apalizado en la edición anterior )


----------



## olestalkyn (26 Feb 2012)

Este nuevo formato, con comentario, se agradece :Aplauso:


----------



## Uriel (26 Feb 2012)

Palasaca.........26,99€ ( El juez del chiringuito)
Olestalkyn......26,88€ (Segundo puesto en la edición anterior)
Uriel..............26,80€ (Mención de honor en la edición anterior)
Tel................26,65€ (La suerte del novato)
Gallina...........25,90€ (apalizado en la edición anterior )

Palasaca, si no te gusta la definición cámbiala en una que más te guste


----------



## opilano (26 Feb 2012)

Opilano...........27,10€ (Primera Mencion Especial. Se agradece el coscorron  )
Palasaca.........26,99€ ( El juez del chiringuito)
Olestalkyn......26,88€ (Segundo puesto en la edición anterior)
Uriel..............26,80€ (Mención de honor en la edición anterior)
Tel................26,65€ (La suerte del novato)
Gallina...........25,90€ (apalizado en la edición anterior )


----------



## seerkan (26 Feb 2012)

Buenas, me uno al grupo de gurus...

Opilano...........27,10€ (Primera Mencion Especial. Se agradece el coscorron  )
Palasaca.........26,99€ ( El juez del chiringuito)
Olestalkyn......26,88€ (Segundo puesto en la edición anterior)
Uriel..............26,80€ (Mención de honor en la edición anterior)
Tel................26,65€ (La suerte del novato)
seerkan..........26,48€ (Nuevo en estos lares)
Gallina...........25,90€ (apalizado en la edición anterior )


----------



## xabitxabi (26 Feb 2012)

Opilano...........27,10€ (Primera Mencion Especial. Se agradece el coscorron )
Xabitxabi.........27,04€ (Próximo primer puesto )
Palasaca.........26,99€ ( El juez del chiringuito)
Olestalkyn......26,88€ (Segundo puesto en la edición anterior)
Uriel..............26,80€ (Mención de honor en la edición anterior)
Tel................26,65€ (La suerte del novato)
seerkan..........26,48€ (Nuevo en estos lares)
Gallina...........25,90€ (apalizado en la edición anterior )


----------



## adrian2408 (26 Feb 2012)

Opilano...........27,10€ (Primera Mencion Especial. Se agradece el coscorron )
Xabitxabi.........27,04€ (Próximo primer puesto )
Palasaca.........26,99€ ( El juez del chiringuito)
Olestalkyn......26,88€ (Segundo puesto en la edición anterior)
Uriel..............26,80€ (Mención de honor en la edición anterior)
Tel................26,65€ (La suerte del novato)
seerkan..........26,48€ (Nuevo en estos lares)
adrian2408......26,00€ (el que llego tarde en la edicion anterior)
Gallina...........25,90€ (apalizado en la edición anterior )


----------



## Palasaca (26 Feb 2012)

Opilano...........27,10€ (Primera Mencion Especial. Se agradece el coscorrón)
Xabitxabi.........27,04€ (Próximo primer puesto )
Palasaca.........26,99€ (Ganador en 6 ediciones) eso de juez me viene grande o
Olestalkyn......26,88€ (Segundo puesto en la edición anterior)
Uriel..............26,80€ (Mención de honor en la edición anterior)
Tel................26,65€ (La suerte del novato)
seerkan..........26,48€ (Nuevo en estos lares)
adrian2408......26,00€ (el que llego tarde en la edicion anterior)
Gallina...........25,90€ (apalizado en la edición anterior )


----------



## Crisis Warrior (27 Feb 2012)

Cada día os superáis .

Opilano...........27,10€ (Primera Mencion Especial. Se agradece el coscorrón)
Xabitxabi.........27,04€ (Próximo primer puesto )
Palasaca.........26,99€ (Ganador en 6 ediciones) eso de juez me viene grande o
Olestalkyn......26,88€ (Segundo puesto en la edición anterior)
Uriel..............26,80€ (Mención de honor en la edición anterior)
Tel................26,65€ (La suerte del novato)
seerkan..........26,48€ (Nuevo en estos lares)
adrian2408......26,00€ (el que llego tarde en la edicion anterior)
Gallina...........25,90€ (apalizado en la edición anterior )
Crisis Warrior...25,50€ (¿corrección?)


----------



## Palasaca (27 Feb 2012)

Opilano...........27,10€ (Primera Mencion Especial. Se agradece el coscorrón)
Xabitxabi.........27,04€ (Próximo primer puesto )
Palasaca.........26,99€ (Ganador en 6 ediciones) eso de juez me viene grande 
Olestalkyn......26,88€ (Segundo puesto en la edición anterior)
Uriel..............26,80€ (Mención de honor en la edición anterior)
Tel................26,65€ (La suerte del novato)
seerkan..........26,48€ (Nuevo en estos lares)
adrian2408......26,00€ (el que llego tarde en la edicion anterior)
Gallina...........25,90€ (apalizado en la edición anterior )
Crisis Warrior...25,50€ (¿corrección?)

Lo siento Crisis Warrior, pero las normas son para todos, si entró fuera de tiempo podrá ganar pero no se llevará el premio


----------



## Crisis Warrior (27 Feb 2012)

Opilano...........27,10€ (Primera Mencion Especial. Se agradece el coscorrón)
Xabitxabi.........27,04€ (Próximo primer puesto )
Palasaca.........26,99€ (Ganador en 6 ediciones) eso de juez me viene grande 
Olestalkyn......26,88€ (Segundo puesto en la edición anterior)
Uriel..............26,80€ (Mención de honor en la edición anterior)
Tel................26,65€ (La suerte del novato)
seerkan..........26,48€ (Nuevo en estos lares)
adrian2408......26,00€ (el que llego tarde en la edicion anterior)
Gallina...........25,90€ (apalizado en la edición anterior )
Crisis Warrior...25,50€ (¿corrección?)



Palasaca dijo:


> Lo siento Crisis Warrior, pero las normas son para todos, si entró fuera de tiempo podrá ganar pero no se llevará el premio



No hay problema a la próxima me espabilaré.:´(


----------



## Palasaca (28 Feb 2012)

Opilano va en cabeza!!!:XX:


----------



## necho (28 Feb 2012)

jo jo jo perdón por el off topic. Pero es que me estoy partiendo la caja con un par de tags. Uno por cierto viene muy bien a la subida de hoy:

"Viste boluda como subio che"

Luego tenemos:

"douglas=mono-nancy de feria" 

Alguien me podría decir qué es un mono-nancy? Aclaro que no me hace gracia que se metan con Douglas (Douglas MacArthur?) pero sí la ocurrencia.


----------



## PREDATOR (28 Feb 2012)

Opilano...........27,10€ (Primera Mencion Especial. Se agradece el coscorrón)
Xabitxabi.........27,04€ (Próximo primer puesto )
Palasaca.........26,99€ (Ganador en 6 ediciones) eso de juez me viene grande 
Olestalkyn......26,88€ (Segundo puesto en la edición anterior)
Uriel..............26,80€ (Mención de honor en la edición anterior)
Tel................26,65€ (La suerte del novato)
seerkan..........26,48€ (Nuevo en estos lares)
adrian2408......26,00€ (el que llego tarde en la edicion anterior)
Gallina...........25,90€ (apalizado en la edición anterior )
Crisis Warrior...25,50€ (¿corrección?)
Predator........25,40 (El novato con suerte)


----------



## Palasaca (28 Feb 2012)

Opilano...........27,10€ (Primera Mencion Especial. Se agradece el coscorrón)
Xabitxabi.........27,04€ (Próximo primer puesto )
Palasaca.........26,99€ (Ganador en 6 ediciones) eso de juez me viene grande 
Olestalkyn......26,88€ (Segundo puesto en la edición anterior)
Uriel..............26,80€ (Mención de honor en la edición anterior)
Tel................26,65€ (La suerte del novato)
seerkan..........26,48€ (Nuevo en estos lares)
adrian2408......26,00€ (el que llego tarde en la edicion anterior)
Gallina...........25,90€ (apalizado en la edición anterior )
Crisis Warrior...25,50€ (¿corrección?)
Predator........25,40 (El novato con suerte)

Bueno tiempo máximo agotado, se cierran las predicciones. Los 2 marcados en rojo pueden ganar en su predicción pero no se podrán llevar el premio por lanzar su apuesta fuera de tiempo.

Hablando de fuera de tiempo. ¿No creéis que apostar en sábado es apostar antes de tiempo? No es muy importante, pero si atendemos al enunciado del hilo y lo tomamos como base para que la gente no se duerma...pues también se podría utilizar para los que están demasiado ansiosos...como yo:XX:


----------



## Palasaca (28 Feb 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> Opilano...........27,10€ (Primera Mencion Especial. Se agradece el coscorrón)
> Xabitxabi.........27,04€ (Próximo primer puesto )
> Palasaca.........26,99€ (Ganador en 6 ediciones) eso de juez me viene grande
> Olestalkyn......26,88€ (Segundo puesto en la edición anterior)
> ...



Autocuoteo para cerrar.


----------



## Palasaca (3 Mar 2012)

Hola Buenas tardes a Todos!!!

Es una pena que se le escapase el cohete a opilano y al final se medio estrelló:rolleye:

Al final la cosa cerró este viernes a 26,30€

Así que ganador esta semana con todos los honores:
seerkan..........26,48€ (Nuevo en estos lares) y (arrebatando la suerte del novato al otro novato) a conseguido un diferencial de 0,18€ Felicidades!!!

En segundo lugar:
adrian2408......26,00€ (el que llego tarde en la edicion anterior) y (Se a visto recompensado en esta edición) a conseguido un diferencial de 0,30€ Felicidades!!!

El premio para los dos primeros:

Vais por el buen camino en la ruta de la plata.







Mención especial para:
Tel................26,65€ (La suerte del novato) y (vuelve a repetir suerte) no se si aconsejarle que se acerque o se aleje de los casinos)

Bueno muchachos, feliciten a los ganadores y mañana la pregunta de los domingos ¿Donde estará la plata la semana que viene?

Saludos!!!


----------



## seerkan (3 Mar 2012)

Muchas gracias!!!! La suerte del novato es infalible...


----------



## adrian2408 (3 Mar 2012)

buenoooo voy afinado la punteria ultimamente jejej gracias por el premiooo


----------



## Palasaca (4 Mar 2012)

Que los ganadores disfruten de su Domingo de Gloria.

Yo vengo con lo mio.

26,90€ (Ganador en 6 ediciones)


----------



## olestalkyn (4 Mar 2012)

Felicidades a los ganadores :Aplauso:. Veamos... ienso: para la semana que viene...

Palasaca..................26,90€
Olestalkyn...............26,75€ (alguna vez ganaré...)


----------



## tel (4 Mar 2012)

Palasaca..................26,90€
Olestalkyn...............26,75€ (alguna vez ganaré...)
Tel.........................26,55


----------



## Dekalogo10 (4 Mar 2012)

Palasaca..................26,90€
Dekalogo10.............26,80 
Olestalkyn...............26,75€ (alguna vez ganaré...)
Tel.........................26,55


----------



## Palasaca (4 Mar 2012)

Palasaca..................26,90€ (Ganador de 6 ediciones)
Dekalogo10.............26,80 
Olestalkyn...............26,75€ (Alguna vez ganaré...)
Tel.........................26,55 (Ganador de la 26ª Edición)

Dekálogo10 debe cambiar su pronóstico según las normas acordadas en la página 26 comentario 253.

La fórmula de la proximidad:
La distancia en puntos irá en función de los jugadores, hasta ahora jugábamos una media de 10 por tanto la distancia de 10 puntos es aceptable, ahora ya jugamos unos 11-12 así que la distancia más próxima aceptable sería 8, si más adelante se estabiliza en unos 15 habrá que aceptar una distancia de 6 puntos y si llegáramos a 20 abríamos de reducir la distancia a 5

Si no desea cambiarlo no se le obligará, pero en caso de ganar, se quedará sin premio y sin reconocimiento pasando este al que respetó la distancia de 10 puntos.

La fórmula es dividir 100 puntos entre el número de jugadores. El número máximo de jugadores sería 100 y la distancia sería igual a 1 punto.

P.D. En cualquier caso dificilmente sobrepasaremos los 30 jugadores 100:30=3.3 o sea la distancia sería de 3 puntos.

Gracias.


----------



## seerkan (4 Mar 2012)

Palasaca..................26,90€ (Ganador de 6 ediciones)
Dekalogo10.............26,80 
Olestalkyn...............26,75€ (Alguna vez ganaré...)
Tel.........................26,55€ (Ganador de la 26ª Edición)
seerkan...................26,10€ (Último ganador)


----------



## adrian2408 (4 Mar 2012)

Palasaca..................26,90€
Dekalogo10.............26,80
Olestalkyn...............26,75€ (alguna vez ganaré...)
Tel.........................26,55
adrian2408.....26,20


----------



## seerkan (4 Mar 2012)

Nos hemos pisado, actualizo!

Palasaca..................26,90€ (Ganador de 6 ediciones)
Dekalogo10.............26,80 
Olestalkyn...............26,75€ (Alguna vez ganaré...)
Tel.........................26,55€ (Ganador de la 26ª Edición)
adrian2408...............26,20€
seerkan...................26,10€ (Último ganador)


----------



## PREDATOR (4 Mar 2012)

Palasaca..................26,90€ (Ganador de 6 ediciones)
Dekalogo10.............26,80 
Olestalkyn...............26,75€ (Alguna vez ganaré...)
Tel.........................26,55€ (Ganador de la 26ª Edición)
adrian2408...............26,20€
seerkan...................26,10€ (Último ganador)
Predator..................25,40€ (vamos Merche!)


----------



## Dekalogo10 (4 Mar 2012)

Palasaca..................26,90€ 
Olestalkyn...............26,75€ 
Tel.........................26,55€ 
adrian2408...............26,20€
seerkan...................26,10€ 
Dekalogo10.............26 €
Predator..................25,40€ 

actualizo, pero ahora os jodeís y bajo el spot con el que quedará


----------



## Palasaca (4 Mar 2012)

Le hago unos apaños a los comentarios::

Palasaca..................26,90€ (Ganador en 6 ediciones) 
Olestalkyn...............26,75€ (Alguna vez ganaré...)
Tel..........................26,55€ (Ganador en la 26ª Edición)
adrian2408...............26,20€ (Segundo Lugar en la 27ª Edición)
seerkan...................26,10€ (Último ganador. Ganador en la 27ª Edición)
Dekalogo10..............26,00€ (Manipulador del Mercado a la Baja)
Predator..................25,40€ (vamos Merche!)


----------



## Uriel (4 Mar 2012)

Palasaca..................26,90€ (Ganador en 6 ediciones) 
Uriel........................26,80€ ( Me querían robar mi apuesta fija)
Olestalkyn...............26,75€ (Alguna vez ganaré...)
Tel..........................26,55€ (Ganador en la 26ª Edición)
adrian2408...............26,20€ (Segundo Lugar en la 27ª Edición)
seerkan...................26,10€ (Último ganador. Ganador en la 27ª Edición)
Dekalogo10..............26,00€ (Manipulador del Mercado a la Baja)
Predator..................25,40€ (vamos Merche!)


----------



## Gallina (4 Mar 2012)

Uriel dijo:


> Palasaca..................26,90€ (Ganador en 6 ediciones)
> Uriel........................26,80€ ( Me querían robar mi apuesta fija)
> Olestalkyn...............26,75€ (Alguna vez ganaré...)
> Tel..........................26,55€ (Ganador en la 26ª Edición)
> ...



¡Buen ojo, ganadores...! pero me estáis matando!!::
:cook:


----------



## Palasaca (4 Mar 2012)

Palasaca..................26,90€ (Ganador en 6 ediciones) 
Uriel........................26,80€ ( Me querían robar mi apuesta fija)
Olestalkyn...............26,75€ (Alguna vez ganaré...)
Tel..........................26,55€ (Ganador en la 26ª Edición)
adrian2408...............26,20€ (Segundo Lugar en la 27ª Edición)
seerkan...................26,10€ (Último ganador. Ganador en la 27ª Edición)
Dekalogo10..............26,00€ (Manipulador del Mercado a la Baja)
Gallina.....................25,80€ (Necesito recargaaaarrr!!! :´()
Predator..................25,40€ (vamos Merche!)

Uriel, le digo lo mismo que a Dekálogo10. Está solo a 0,05 de Olestalkyn. Hasta que no seamos 20 jugadores no podremos acercarnos tanto.

Aclaración.

La fórmula de la proximidad:
La distancia en puntos irá en función de los jugadores, hasta ahora jugábamos una media de 10 por tanto la distancia de 10 puntos es aceptable, ahora ya jugamos unos 11-12 así que la distancia más próxima aceptable sería 8, si más adelante se estabiliza en unos 15 habrá que aceptar una distancia de 6 puntos y si llegáramos a 20 abríamos de reducir la distancia a 5

Si no desea cambiarlo no se le obligará, pero en caso de ganar, se quedará sin premio y sin reconocimiento pasando este al que respetó la distancia de 10 puntos.

La fórmula es dividir 100 puntos entre el número de jugadores. El número máximo de jugadores sería 100 y la distancia sería igual a 1 punto.

P.D. En cualquier caso dificilmente sobrepasaremos los 30 jugadores 100:30=3.3 o sea la distancia sería de 3 puntos.

Gracias.

P.D. Disculpad porque en la edición anterior se me escapó y alguien no respetó la distancia de 10. Se agradece la colaboración de todos y que podamos respetarnos sin pisarnos.


----------



## xabitxabi (4 Mar 2012)

Xabitxabi..................27,01€ (La próxima será la mía:
Palasaca..................26,90€ (Ganador en 6 ediciones)
Uriel........................26,80€ ( Me querían robar mi apuesta fija)
Olestalkyn...............26,75€ (Alguna vez ganaré...)
Tel..........................26,55€ (Ganador en la 26ª Edición)
adrian2408...............26,20€ (Segundo Lugar en la 27ª Edición)
seerkan...................26,10€ (Último ganador. Ganador en la 27ª Edición)
Dekalogo10..............26,00€ (Manipulador del Mercado a la Baja)
Gallina.....................25,80€ (Necesito recargaaaarrr!!!:´( )
Predator..................25,40€ (vamos Merche!)


----------



## dmdp (4 Mar 2012)

La verdad es que no se donde estara la Plata la semana que viene pero en mi bolsillo no,


----------



## sprinser (4 Mar 2012)

Xabitxabi..................27,01€ (La próxima será la mía)
Palasaca..................26,90€ (Ganador en 6 ediciones)
Uriel........................26,80€ ( Me querían robar mi apuesta fija)
Olestalkyn...............26,75€ (Alguna vez ganaré...)
Tel..........................26,55€ (Ganador en la 26ª Edición)
adrian2408...............26,20€ (Segundo Lugar en la 27ª Edición)
seerkan...................26,10€ (Último ganador. Ganador en la 27ª Edición)
Dekalogo10..............26,00€ (Manipulador del Mercado a la Baja)
Gallina.....................25,80€ (Necesito recargaaaarrr!!! )
Sprinser...................25,60€ (De los de siempre)
Predator..................25,40€ (vamos Merche!)


----------



## JOPETA (4 Mar 2012)

Jopeta.....................27,15 € ( como mínimo)
Xabitxabi..................27,01€ (La próxima será la mía)
Palasaca..................26,90€ (Ganador en 6 ediciones)
Uriel........................26,80€ ( Me querían robar mi apuesta fija)
Olestalkyn...............26,75€ (Alguna vez ganaré...)
Tel..........................26,55€ (Ganador en la 26ª Edición)
adrian2408...............26,20€ (Segundo Lugar en la 27ª Edición)
seerkan...................26,10€ (Último ganador. Ganador en la 27ª Edición)
Dekalogo10..............26,00€ (Manipulador del Mercado a la Baja)
Gallina.....................25,80€ (Necesito recargaaaarrr!!! )
Sprinser...................25,60€ (De los de siempre)
Predator..................25,40€ (vamos Merche!)
__________________


----------



## Palasaca (4 Mar 2012)

Jopeta.....................27,15 € ( como mínimo)
Xabitxabi..................27,01€ (La próxima será la mía)
Palasaca..................26,90€ (Ganador en 6 ediciones)
Uriel........................26,80€ ( Me querían robar mi apuesta fija)
Olestalkyn...............26,75€ (Alguna vez ganaré...)
Tel..........................26,55€ (Ganador en la 26ª Edición)
adrian2408...............26,20€ (Segundo Lugar en la 27ª Edición)
seerkan...................26,10€ (Último ganador. Ganador en la 27ª Edición)
Dekalogo10..............26,00€ (Manipulador del Mercado a la Baja)
Gallina.....................25,80€ (Necesito recargaaaarrr!!! :´()
Sprinser...................25,60€ (De los de siempre. Creador del Post y Ganador en 2 ediciones) 
Predator..................25,40€ (vamos Merche!)

Uriel le recuerdo que su apuesta sería preferible que la cambiara, le remito a mi mensaje de la página anterior.

Por ejemplo y aprovechando que ya somos 12 jugadores y puede reducirse la distancia a 0,08€, puede cambiar su pronóstico a 26,83€, se alejará de Olestalkyn los 0,08€ reglamentarios, quedará a 0,07€ de mi (a mi no me importa si se quede tan cerca de mi pronóstico)

Gracias.


----------



## Uriel (5 Mar 2012)

Xabitxabi..................27,01€ (La próxima será la mía)
Palasaca..................26,90€ (Ganador en 6 ediciones)
Olestalkyn...............26,75€ (Alguna vez ganaré...)
Uriel........................26,65€ ( El juego se hace siempre más dificil)
Tel..........................26,55€ (Ganador en la 26ª Edición)
adrian2408...............26,20€ (Segundo Lugar en la 27ª Edición)
seerkan...................26,10€ (Último ganador. Ganador en la 27ª Edición)
Dekalogo10..............26,00€ (Manipulador del Mercado a la Baja)
Gallina.....................25,80€ (Necesito recargaaaarrr!!! )
Sprinser...................25,60€ (De los de siempre)
Predator..................25,40€ (vamos Merche!)

Hola Palasaca, he actualizado mi apuesta según el nuevo criterio. No me pongas en rojo pero por retraso, ya que voté ayer domingo y hoy después de haber leído su consejo he cambiado la apuesta. Que si gano quiero el premio!!
__________________


----------



## Palasaca (5 Mar 2012)

Uriel dijo:


> Xabitxabi..................27,01€ (La próxima será la mía)
> Palasaca..................26,90€ (Ganador en 6 ediciones)
> Olestalkyn...............26,75€ (Alguna vez ganaré...)
> Uriel........................26,65€ ( El juego se hace siempre más dificil)
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu colaboración :Aplauso:

De paso hago "el quote-corte" para los que hagan su pronóstico hoy o mañana, que podrán ganar pero no se llevarán el preciado premio. o


----------



## opilano (5 Mar 2012)

Xabitxabi..................27,01€ (La próxima será la mía)
Palasaca..................26,90€ (Ganador en 6 ediciones)
Olestalkyn...............26,75€ (Alguna vez ganaré...)
Uriel........................26,65€ ( El juego se hace siempre más dificil)
Tel..........................26,55€ (Ganador en la 26ª Edición)
Opilano.....................26,45€ (El premio pa ti )
adrian2408...............26,20€ (Segundo Lugar en la 27ª Edición)
seerkan...................26,10€ (Último ganador. Ganador en la 27ª Edición)
Dekalogo10..............26,00€ (Manipulador del Mercado a la Baja)
Gallina.....................25,80€ (Necesito recargaaaarrr!!! )
Sprinser...................25,60€ (De los de siempre)
Predator..................25,40€ (vamos Merche!)


----------



## xabitxabi (5 Mar 2012)

opilano dijo:


> *Jopeta*.....................27,15 € ( como mínimo)
> Xabitxabi..................27,01€ (La próxima será la mía)
> Palasaca..................26,90€ (Ganador en 6 ediciones)
> Olestalkyn...............26,75€ (Alguna vez ganaré...)
> ...



Os habéis comido a *Jopeta*


----------



## Palasaca (5 Mar 2012)

xabitxabi dijo:


> Os habéis comido a *Jopeta*



Pues tienes razón.

Opilano ya hace una declaración de intenciones y sabe lo que quiere::

Tengo que ponerle de un bonito color rojo Al chico le gusta destacar )


Jopeta.....................27,15 € ( como mínimo)
Xabitxabi..................27,01€ (La próxima será la mía)
Palasaca..................26,90€ (Ganador en 6 ediciones)
Olestalkyn...............26,75€ (Alguna vez ganaré...)
Uriel........................26,65€ ( El juego se hace siempre más dificil)
Tel..........................26,55€ (Ganador en la 26ª Edición)
Opilano.....................26,45€ (El premio pa ti )
adrian2408...............26,20€ (Segundo Lugar en la 27ª Edición)
seerkan...................26,10€ (Último ganador. Ganador en la 27ª Edición)
Dekalogo10..............26,00€ (Manipulador del Mercado a la Baja)
Gallina.....................25,80€ (Necesito recargaaaarrr!!! :´()
Sprinser...................25,60€ (De los de siempre. Creador del Post y Ganador en 2 Ediciones)
Predator..................25,40€ (vamos Merche!)


----------



## opilano (5 Mar 2012)

Y a ti que lo haga, tontorrón


----------



## Palasaca (6 Mar 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> Pues tienes razón.
> 
> Opilano ya hace una declaración de intenciones y sabe lo que quiere::
> 
> ...



Autoquoteo para cerrar apuestas suerte a todos y...semana interesante.

ATENCIÓN: Como esta semana hemos apostado 13 personas, para la semana que viene, se podrá ajustar la distancia con el compañero a tan solo 0,07€. Para seguir así tendréis que apuntaros más al juego, sino, se volverá a la distancia por defecto de 0,10€


----------



## Palasaca (10 Mar 2012)

Hola buenas tardes.

Por aquí parece que los recién llegados tienen un olfato muy especial...

Cerrado el mercado a 26,12€

Ganador con todos los honores y dos veces consecutivas:
seerkan...................26,10€ (Ganador en la 27ªy 28ª Edición:Aplauso y con un diferencial de tan solo 0,02€ :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


En Segundo Lugar:
adrian2408...............26,20€ (Segundo Lugar en la 27ª Edición y Vuelve a repetir segundo ligar en esta 28ª Edición:Aplauso::Aplauso con un diferencial de 0,08€

El premio para los dos primeros.
Filo Albacete - Navaja Artesanal de Colección Luis Vergara Modelo Isabelina - YouTube
Esto es para que defendáis con clase vuestro patrimonio.
Solo hay que sustituir la simple peseta de aluminio por una auténtica de plata de la época que representa, el resto de incrustaciones sí que son de plata y esa peseta desmerece al conjunto.


Mención especial a:
Dekalogo10..............26,00€ (Manipulador del Mercado a la Baja que casi consigue su objetivo)con un diferencial de 0,12€:Aplauso:

Espero vuestras felicitaciones a los ganadores y a ver si mañana me da tiempo a poner mi apuesta, pero ya adelanto que seguirá siendo la misma 26,90€

Pasen un buen fin de semana todos y recordad que esta semana se permite quedarse a 0,07€ de distancia del compañero) cuantos más seamos más reiremos...


----------



## Crisis Warrior (10 Mar 2012)

Felicidades Seerkan!!!
Vuelvo a la carga, una semana sin jugar a esto es una semana sin emoción.

Crisis Warrior.........25,70 (He vuelto:cook.


----------



## Palasaca (10 Mar 2012)

Palasaca......................26,90€ (En busca de ganar en 7 ocasiones)
Crisis Warrior...............25,70€ (He vuelto:cook.


----------



## adrian2408 (10 Mar 2012)

Palasaca......................26,90€ (En busca de ganar en 7 ocasiones)
adrian2408..................26,50€(El segundon,por 2º vez,pero por poco jeje) 
Crisis Warrior...............25,70€ (He vuelto).


----------



## olestalkyn (10 Mar 2012)

Palasaca......................26,90€ (En busca de ganar en 7 ocasiones)
olestalkyn....................26,80€ (Que no pare la música)
adrian2408..................26,50€(El segundon,por 2º vez,pero por poco jeje) 
Crisis Warrior...............25,70€ (He vuelto).[/QUOTE]


----------



## JOPETA (10 Mar 2012)

Jopeta.........................27.30 ( esta semana me toca a mi)
Palasaca......................26,90€ (En busca de ganar en 7 ocasiones)
olestalkyn....................26,80€ (Que no pare la música)
adrian2408..................26,50€(El segundon,por 2º vez,pero por poco jeje) 
Crisis Warrior...............25,70€ (He vuelto).[/QUOTE]


----------



## seerkan (11 Mar 2012)

Muchas gracias a todos, esta vez pense que ni de coña...pero :8:

Jopeta.........................27.30 ( esta semana me toca a mi)
Palasaca......................26,90€ (En busca de ganar en 7 ocasiones)
olestalkyn....................26,80€ (Que no pare la música)
adrian2408..................26,50€(El segundon,por 2º vez,pero por poco jeje) 
seerkan......................26,30€ (Dos de dos)
Crisis Warrior...............25,70€ (He vuelto)


----------



## Dekalogo10 (11 Mar 2012)

Jopeta.........................27.30 ( esta semana me toca a mi)
Palasaca......................26,90€ (En busca de ganar en 7 ocasiones)
olestalkyn....................26,80€ (Que no pare la música)
Dekalogo10..................25,80 € (esta vez no me habéis pillado el sitio)
adrian2408..................26,50€(El segundon,por 2º vez,pero por poco jeje)
seerkan......................26,30€ (Dos de dos)
Crisis Warrior...............25,70€ (He vuelto)


----------



## Uriel (11 Mar 2012)

seerkan a partir de ahora eres mi guru!!

opeta.........................27.30 ( esta semana me toca a mi)
Palasaca.....................26,90€ (En busca de ganar en 7 ocasiones)
olestalkyn....................26,80€ (Que no pare la música)
Dekalogo10..................25,80 € (esta vez no me habéis pillado el sitio)
adrian2408..................26,50€(El segundon,por 2º vez,pero por poco jeje)
seerkan......................26,30€ (Dos de dos)
Uriel...........................26,10€ ( seerkan es mi guru!)
Crisis Warrior...............25,70€ (He vuelto)


----------



## Gallina (11 Mar 2012)

Uriel dijo:


> seerkan a partir de ahora eres mi guru!!
> 
> opeta.........................27.30 ( esta semana me toca a mi)
> Palasaca.....................26,90€ (En busca de ganar en 7 ocasiones)
> ...



A ver: en primer lugar la felicitación y medalla de chocolate con galleta para los ganadores ¡Qué tipos más finos!:Aplauso:

Y ahora quiero mandar un abrazo virtual a los responsables de éste hilo, Sprinser que parece que lo creó y Palasaca que lo anima semana a semana:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Es que el hilo destila un buen rollo que engancha
:cook:


----------



## opilano (11 Mar 2012)

¡Enhorabuena Seerkan, *gurú por excelencia*!

opeta.........................27.30 ( esta semana me toca a mi)
Opilano.......................27,01€ (A tiempo...)
Palasaca.....................26,90€ (En busca de ganar en 7 ocasiones)
olestalkyn....................26,80€ (Que no pare la música)
Dekalogo10..................25,80 € (esta vez no me habéis pillado el sitio)
adrian2408..................26,50€(El segundon,por 2º vez,pero por poco jeje)
seerkan......................26,30€ (Dos de dos)
Uriel...........................26,10€ ( seerkan es mi guru!)
Gallina........................25,80€ (¡Onzas a mí!¡Venid cucas!)
Crisis Warrior...............25,70€ (He vuelto)


----------



## pislacho10 (11 Mar 2012)

opeta.........................27.30 ( esta semana me toca a mi)
Opilano.......................27,01€ (A tiempo...)
Palasaca.....................26,90€ (En busca de ganar en 7 ocasiones)
olestalkyn....................26,80€ (Que no pare la música)
Dekalogo10..................25,80 € (esta vez no me habéis pillado el sitio)
adrian2408..................26,50€(El segundon,por 2º vez,pero por poco jeje)
seerkan......................26,30€ (Dos de dos)
Uriel...........................26,10€ ( seerkan es mi guru!)
Gallina........................25,80€ (¡Onzas a mí!¡Venid cucas!)
Crisis Warrior...............25,70€ (He vuelto)
Pislacho10..................25,30€ (Quiero mis sugus)


----------



## Dekalogo10 (11 Mar 2012)

Ordeno por precio que yo pronostiqué 25 y no 26

opeta.........................27.30 ( esta semana me toca a mi)
Opilano.......................27,01€ (A tiempo...)
Palasaca.....................26,90€ (En busca de ganar en 7 ocasiones)
olestalkyn....................26,80€ (Que no pare la música)
adrian2408..................26,50€(El segundon,por 2º vez,pero por poco jeje)
seerkan......................26,30€ (Dos de dos)
Uriel...........................26,10€ ( seerkan es mi guru!)
_*Gallina........................25,80€ (¡Onzas a mí!¡Venid cucas!)*_
Dekalogo10..................25,80 € (esta vez no me habéis pillado el sitio)
Crisis Warrior...............25,70€ (He vuelto)
Pislacho10..................25,30€ (Quiero mis sugus)

Y gallina deberá cambiar su cifra


----------



## Gallina (11 Mar 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Ordeno por precio que yo pronostiqué 25 y no 26
> 
> opeta.........................27.30 ( esta semana me toca a mi)
> Opilano.......................27,01€ (A tiempo...)
> ...



Sí, habían posteado con cantidades superiores a la de Dekalogo 10 debajo y no me dí cuenta de que había puesto la misma cifra, pillín vas a ganar...
:cook:


----------



## xabitxabi (11 Mar 2012)

Jpeta.........................27.30 ( esta semana me toca a mi)
Xabitxabi.....................27,10 (Ya caerá...)
Opilano.......................27,01€ (A tiempo...)
Palasaca.....................26,90€ (En busca de ganar en 7 ocasiones)
olestalkyn....................26,80€ (Que no pare la música)
adrian2408..................26,50€(El segundon,por 2º vez,pero por poco jeje)
seerkan......................26,30€ (Dos de dos)
Uriel...........................26,10€ ( seerkan es mi guru!)
_*Gallina........................25,80€ (¡Onzas a mí!¡Venid cucas!)*_
Dekalogo10..................25,80 € (esta vez no me habéis pillado el sitio)
Crisis Warrior...............25,70€ (He vuelto)
Pislacho10..................25,30€ (Quiero mis sugus)


----------



## tel (11 Mar 2012)

Jpeta.........................27.30 ( esta semana me toca a mi)
Xabitxabi.....................27,10 (Ya caerá...)
Opilano.......................27,01€ (A tiempo...)
Palasaca.....................26,90€ (En busca de ganar en 7 ocasiones)
olestalkyn....................26,80€ (Que no pare la música)
adrian2408..................26,50€(El segundon,por 2º vez,pero por poco jeje)
Tel.............................26,40€( buen hueco me habeis dejado, esta sí que sí )
seerkan......................26,30€ (Dos de dos)
Uriel...........................26,10€ ( seerkan es mi guru!)
Gallina........................25,80€ (¡Onzas a mí!¡Venid cucas!)
Dekalogo10..................25,80 € (esta vez no me habéis pillado el sitio)
Crisis Warrior...............25,70€ (He vuelto)
Pislacho10..................25,30€ (Quiero mis sugus)


----------



## Dekalogo10 (11 Mar 2012)

Corrijo, gallina optó por 25,90

Jpeta.........................27.30 ( esta semana me toca a mi)
Xabitxabi.....................27,10 (Ya caerá...)
Opilano.......................27,01€ (A tiempo...)
Palasaca.....................26,90€ (En busca de ganar en 7 ocasiones)
olestalkyn....................26,80€ (Que no pare la música)
adrian2408..................26,50€(El segundon,por 2º vez,pero por poco jeje)
Tel.............................26,40€( buen hueco me habeis dejado, esta sí que sí )
seerkan......................26,30€ (Dos de dos)
Uriel...........................26,10€ ( seerkan es mi guru!)
Gallina........................25,90€ (¡Onzas a mí!¡Venid cucas!)
Dekalogo10..................25,80 € (esta vez no me habéis pillado el sitio)
Crisis Warrior...............25,70€ (He vuelto)
Pislacho10..................25,30€ (Quiero mis sugus)


----------



## Palasaca (11 Mar 2012)

Gracias por ayudaros entre todos ha llevar y ordenar este lío, al final otra semana que va saliendo todo bien, respetando las distancias y rectificando si es necesario.:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## PREDATOR (12 Mar 2012)

Predator....................28.00€ (Sube que te llevo!)
Jpeta.........................27.30 ( esta semana me toca a mi)
Xabitxabi.....................27,10 (Ya caerá...)
Opilano.......................27,01€ (A tiempo...)
Palasaca.....................26,90€ (En busca de ganar en 7 ocasiones)
olestalkyn....................26,80€ (Que no pare la música)
adrian2408..................26,50€(El segundon,por 2º vez,pero por poco jeje)
Tel.............................26,40€( buen hueco me habeis dejado, esta sí que sí )
seerkan......................26,30€ (Dos de dos)
Uriel...........................26,10€ ( seerkan es mi guru!)
Gallina........................25,90€ (¡Onzas a mí!¡Venid cucas!)
Dekalogo10..................25,80 € (esta vez no me habéis pillado el sitio)
Crisis Warrior...............25,70€ (He vuelto)
Pislacho10..................25,30€ (Quiero mis sugus)


----------



## Palasaca (12 Mar 2012)

PREDATOR dijo:


> Predator....................28.00€ (Sube que te llevo!)
> Jpeta.........................27.30 ( esta semana me toca a mi)
> Xabitxabi.....................27,10 (Ya caerá...)
> Opilano.......................27,01€ (A tiempo...)
> ...



Quoteo para hacer el corte del lunes respecto a los tardones que no se llevarán el premio por apostar fuera de plazo.


----------



## Palasaca (14 Mar 2012)

Como siga esta tendencia vayan preparando las sacas ¿Quien decía que quería cargar? Aquí llega el último tren:rolleye:


----------



## warezz (14 Mar 2012)

Dejemoslo en penultimo....:baba:


----------



## Crisis Warrior (18 Mar 2012)

Al final la plata cerró en 24,69€ ¿nadie se lo esperaba o que?

Enhorabuena Pislacho10 te has ganado tus sugus.... bueno de plata o... para que te los puedas hacer tu mismo en casa.

CREATING A SILVER INGOT AT HOME PART 1: MELTING AND CASTING - YouTube


----------



## opilano (18 Mar 2012)

Enhorabuena Pislacho10 y bienaventurados los karlilleros! 

Para la semana que viene:

Opilano...........................25,60€


----------



## Crisis Warrior (18 Mar 2012)

Se me olvidaba.

Opilano...........................25,60€
Crisis Warrior...................25,00€


----------



## olestalkyn (18 Mar 2012)

olestalkyn.......................26,05€ (más madera)
Opilano...........................25,60€
Crisis Warrior...................25,00€


----------



## Palasaca (18 Mar 2012)

Palasaca..........................26,90€ (Y ganaré por 7ª vez)
Opilano...........................25,60€
Crisis Warrior...................25,00€

Felicidades Pislacho10 menudo regalo de 1ª que te llevas!!!

Bueno, Crisis Warrior me ha quitado faena esta semana Tanks!!!

PD cuando tenga un rato pondré todo más completo para que el segundo se lleve también sus correspondientes felicitaciones, y la mención especial del tercero pero hoy no...mañaaana


----------



## Gallina (18 Mar 2012)

Palasaca..........................26,90€ (Y ganaré por 7ª vez)
Opilano...........................25,60€
Gallina............................25,40€ (De ésta o gano o cargo)
Crisis Warrior...................25,00€

¡Enhorabuena Pistacho 10, disfruta tu regalo con golosineo!

Cargaré platita, sin dudarlo, ésta semana. Tanta como para subir el precio y ganar el premio ::

:cook:


----------



## pislacho10 (18 Mar 2012)

Muchas gracias familia! Me encantan las golosinas 


Palasaca..........................26,90€ (Y ganaré por 7ª vez)
Opilano...........................25,60€
Gallina............................25,40€ (De ésta o gano o cargo)
Crisis Warrior...................25,00€
Pislacho10.......................2

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 22:45 ---------- El original se escribió a las 22:43 ----------

Perdón por el error.. Ya quisiera que bajara a 2€ para comprar 

Palasaca..........................26,90€ (Y ganaré por 7ª vez)
Opilano...........................25,60€
Gallina............................25,40€ (De ésta o gano o cargo)
Crisis Warrior...................25,00€
Pislacho10.......................24,60€


----------



## Palasaca (19 Mar 2012)

Hola.

Antes que nada agradecer a Crisis Warrior que haya colgado el cierre de la plata del viernes y elegir un regalo artesanal tan especial. En la segunda parte del vídeo brilla con todo su esplendor (no te lo pierdas pislacho10)

Así mismo doy un fuerte aplauso:Aplauso: para Crisis Warrior, pues aún sabiendo que es merecedor de felicitaciones (recordar que hay que felicitar a los dos primeros, mirar primer mensaje de sprinser) no se automenciona, siendo una muestra de humildad y generosidad por su parte.o

Tampoco me olvido de Dekalogo10 a quien corresponde la mención especial por su conquista del tercer puesto.

Dichas así las cosas paso ha dejar constancia de los resultados:

Cerrado a 24,69€

Pislacho10..................25,30€ (Quiero mis sugus) y los consiguió!!! (Dif. 0,61€)
Crisis Warrior...............25,70€ (He vuelto) Y has ganando el segundo puesto (Dif. 1,01€)
Dekalogo10..................25,80 € (esta vez no me habéis pillado el sitio) y tienes tu merecido tercer puesto. (Dif. 1,11€)

La suerte está echada.:


----------



## Palasaca (19 Mar 2012)

Hago el corte del lunes que le corresponde.

Palasaca..........................26,90€ (Y ganaré por 7ª vez)
Opilano...........................25,60€
Gallina............................25,40€ (De ésta o gano o cargo)
Crisis Warrior...................25,00€
Pislacho10.......................24,60€



Aún pueden dar su pronóstico, tan solo quedará de un bonito color rojo por no hacerlo a tiempo.


----------



## olestalkyn (19 Mar 2012)

Revisa el hilo palasaca, que me has dejado fuera...y no me apetece perderme el premio esta semana, que ya me toca a mi :8::XX:


----------



## opilano (19 Mar 2012)

olestalkyn dijo:


> Revisa el hilo palasaca, que me has dejado fuera...y no me apetece perderme el premio esta semana, que ya me toca a mi :8::XX:



Tienes razon, te han dejado fuera, sin motivo aparente. Corrijo:

Palasaca..........................26,90€ (Y ganaré por 7ª vez)
Olestalkyn........................26,05€ (mas madera)
Opilano...........................25,60€
Gallina............................25,40€ (De ésta o gano o cargo)
Crisis Warrior...................25,00€
Pislacho10.......................24,60€


----------



## Palasaca (19 Mar 2012)

Pues es verdad, el pegamento no debió funcionar bien y casi te quedas fuera pero ya está solucionado)


----------



## Dekalogo10 (19 Mar 2012)

Palasaca..........................26,90€ (Y ganaré por 7ª vez)
Olestalkyn........................26,05€ (mas madera)
Opilano...........................25,60€
Gallina............................25,40€ (De ésta o gano o cargo)
Dekalogo10..................... 25,10 €
Crisis Warrior...................25,00€
Pislacho10.......................24,60€


----------



## xabitxabi (19 Mar 2012)

Palasaca..........................26,90€ (Y ganaré por 7ª vez)
Xabitxabi..........................26,50€ (De esta no pasa)
Olestalkyn........................26,05€ (mas madera)
Opilano...........................25,60€
Gallina............................25,40€ (De ésta o gano o cargo)
Crisis Warrior...................25,00€
Pislacho10.......................24,60€
__________________


----------



## Palasaca (19 Mar 2012)

Palasaca..........................26,90€ (Y ganaré por 7ª vez)
Xabitxabi..........................26,50€ (De esta no pasa)
Olestalkyn........................26,05€ (mas madera)
Opilano...........................25,60€
Gallina............................25,40€ (De ésta o gano o cargo)
Dekalogo10..................... 25,10€
Crisis Warrior...................25,00€
Pislacho10.......................24,60€


----------



## Uriel (20 Mar 2012)

Palasaca..........................26,90€ (Y ganaré por 7ª vez)
Xabitxabi..........................26,50€ (De esta no pasa)
Olestalkyn........................26,05€ (mas madera)
Uriel...............................25,80€ ( He llegado tarde, seguro gano y nada de premio)
Opilano...........................25,60€
Gallina............................25,40€ (De ésta o gano o cargo)
Dekalogo10..................... 25,10€
Crisis Warrior...................25,00€
Pislacho10.......................24,60€


----------



## Palasaca (25 Mar 2012)

Buenas noches:

Cerrado a 24,27€

Ganador con todos los honores:
Pislacho10.......................24,60€ Ganador en 3 ocasines:Aplauso::Aplauso:

regalito "escuchando el sonido de plata"







En Segundo lugar:
Crisis Warrior...................25,00€

Y una mención especial (fuera de tiempo)
Dekalogo10..................... 25,10€

Felicidades!!!!

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 23:28 ---------- El original se escribió a las 23:26 ----------

Para la semana que viene:

Palasaca....................23,60€


----------



## PREDATOR (26 Mar 2012)

Felicidades al ganador pislacho 10 =)

Palasaca....................23,60€
Predator.....................23,40€ (dindindin!!)


----------



## seerkan (26 Mar 2012)

Parece que bajamos...



PREDATOR dijo:


> seerkan.....................24,00€
> Palasaca....................23,60€
> Predator.....................23,40€ (dindindin!!)


----------



## Crisis Warrior (26 Mar 2012)

Felicidades Pislacho10!!!

Crisis Warrior..............25,00€
Seerkan.....................24,00€
Palasaca....................23,60€
Predator.....................23,40€ (dindindin!!)


----------



## xabitxabi (26 Mar 2012)

Xabitxabi...................26,00€
Crisis Warrior..............25,00€
Seerkan.....................24,00€
Palasaca....................23,60€
Predator.....................23,40€ (dindindin!!)


----------



## Dekalogo10 (26 Mar 2012)

Xabitxabi...................26,00€
Dekalogo10................25,20 €
Crisis Warrior..............25,00€
Seerkan.....................24,00€
Palasaca....................23,60€
Predator.....................23,40€ (dindindin!!)


----------



## Palasaca (26 Mar 2012)

Disculpad que no pude escribir hasta entrada la noche del domingo y como consecuencia casi no quedó tiempo para poner los pronósticos. Sentiros libres de escribir poniendo el ganador etc. el sábado a la tarde o el domingo por la mañana y que de tiempo a todos de pronosticar, dejamos hasta este lunes a la noche y cierro el martes, no quiero ver una masacre en rojo)

Sigan señores... sigan escuchando el sonido de la plata:


----------



## adrian2408 (26 Mar 2012)

Xabitxabi...................26,00€
Dekalogo10................25,20 €
Crisis Warrior..............25,00€
Seerkan.....................24,00€
Palasaca....................23,60€
adrian2408.................23,50€
Predator.....................23,40€ (dindindin!!)


----------



## opilano (26 Mar 2012)

Xabitxabi...................26,00€
Dekalogo10................25,20 €
Crisis Warrior..............25,00€
Opilano......................24,60€
Seerkan.....................24,00€
Palasaca....................23,60€
adrian2408.................23,50€
Predator.....................23,40€ (dindindin!!)


----------



## Palasaca (29 Mar 2012)

:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Crisis Warrior (29 Mar 2012)

Esto no puede ser.... voy a llamar al tito Soros para que compre 100Tn y que suba un poco, todo sea por el premio.


----------



## Palasaca (1 Abr 2012)

Ni palante ni patrás, ni sube ni baja... la plata parece que lleva aires gallegos

Cerrado el Viernes a 24,16€

Ganador con todos los honores:
Seerkan.....................24,00€ diferencial de 0,16€

Felicidades!!! Seerkan :Aplauso: Bolsita de gominolas para Seerkan!!! y un regalito sobre el punzonado y contrastes de la plata:
Los contrastes y el punzonado de la plata | EL COLECCIONISTA ECLÉCTICO: Artículos e ideas originales para sorprender regalando

En Segundo lugar:
Opilano......................24,60€

Felicidades!!


Y una mención especial (aunque esté mal que lo diga yo) a:
Palasaca....................23,60€
Me autofelicito con solo una admiración(!)

Comienza el espectáculo haaaaaaa Juuuugaaaarrr!!!!


----------



## Palasaca (1 Abr 2012)

Palasaca.....................23,60€


----------



## Crisis Warrior (2 Abr 2012)

Felicidades Seerkan!!!
Enhorabuena a Opilano y Palasaca tambien.

Al final mi técnica no ha funcionado, deberé buscar otra...a ver que tal va.

Crisis Warrior...............24,50€
Palasaca.....................23,60€


----------



## opilano (2 Abr 2012)

Gracias chicos 

Crisis Warrior...............24,50€
Opilano.......................24,15€
Palasaca.....................23,60€


----------



## Mazaldeck (2 Abr 2012)

He vuelto 
cegador.....................25,80€
Crisis Warrior...............24,50€
Opilano.......................24,15€
Palasaca.....................23,60€


----------



## Palasaca (4 Abr 2012)

perforados los 24,00€ :fiufiu:


----------



## Palasaca (9 Abr 2012)

¿A cuanto cerró el viernes?


----------



## Crisis Warrior (9 Abr 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> ¿A cuanto cerró el viernes?



Ni idea, la Semana Santa ha sido muy intensa :


----------



## Palasaca (9 Abr 2012)

Parece que tendremos una semana en blanco...)


----------



## Gusta-12 (11 Abr 2012)

Buenas tardes. Dispongo de 200 monedas de 12 euros de plata (de todas las series, 2002 al 2010), entiendo que el valor en plata es de aproximadamente 15 euros y subiendo. Por si a alguien le interesa, las vendo en 13 euros cada una mas gastos de envio. Interesados pueden contactarme en el email gustavosedo@hotmail.es


----------



## sprinser (15 Abr 2012)

Sprinser.........25.04 (Estoy recargando)
¿Palasaca donde te metes?
Saludos!


----------



## Crisis Warrior (15 Abr 2012)

Enga volvemos a la carga.

Sprinser.........25.04 (Estoy recargando)
Crisis Warrior...24.20


----------



## adrian2408 (15 Abr 2012)

demosle un poco de vida al hiloo 

Sprinser.........25.04 (Estoy recargando)
adrian2408......24,40
Crisis Warrior...24.20


----------



## Gallina (15 Abr 2012)

adrian2408 dijo:


> demosle un poco de vida al hiloo
> 
> Sprinser.........25.04 (Estoy recargando)
> adrian2408......24,40
> ...


----------



## Palasaca (15 Abr 2012)

Sprinser.............25.04€ (Estoy recargando)
adrian2408.........24,40€
Crisis Warrior......24.20€
Gallina................24,00€
Palasaca.............23,90€ (Tengo pereza pero estoy por aquí)


----------



## Dekalogo10 (15 Abr 2012)

Sprinser.............25.04€ (Estoy recargando)
adrian2408.........24,40€
Crisis Warrior......24.20€
Gallina................24,00€
Palasaca.............23,90€ (Tengo pereza pero estoy por aquí)
Dekalogo10.........23.50 €


----------



## Crisis Warrior (22 Abr 2012)

Al final la plata esta semana ha acabado en 23.95€ por lo que tenemos un empate!!
Felicidades a Gallina y Palasaca!!!

Os habéis ganado una de estas ( a compartir claro ) 

2010 Perth Mint Year of the Tiger 10 kilo (10 kg/321.51 Troy Oz) 99.99% Pure Silver Coin! - YouTube

Acabo de pedir un par de cartuchos de 20, espero que me lleguen pronto :.

Para la próxima semana no muevo mi apuesta.
Crisis Warrior..........24.20€


Saludos!!!


----------



## Palasaca (22 Abr 2012)

Está mal que yo lo diga pero cerró a 23,93€ así que de empate "nadena" quiero mis sugus!!! y los 10kg Ag para Gallina para que veáis que soy generoso)

Cierre del viernes que puede verse hasta esta noche antes de que abran:

Gold Price in US Dollar, Silver Price in US Dollar and Charts in US Dollar - Live Market Prices


----------



## Palasaca (22 Abr 2012)

Palasaca.................24,30€
Crisis Warrior..........24.20€


----------



## Palasaca (22 Abr 2012)

> Acabo de pedir un par de cartuchos de 20, espero que me lleguen pronto .



Pide un dispensador tipo taxista para ese tamaño de monedas y así siempre tendrás la calderilla disponible, lo malo será el cambio....bueno y la grúa para llevar casi media tonelada de plata en la espalda...


----------



## olestalkyn (22 Abr 2012)

Olestalkyn...............24.40€ (Vuelvo a la carga)
Palasaca.................24,30€
Crisis Warrior..........24.20€


----------



## Gallina (22 Abr 2012)

Olestalkyn...............24.40€ (Vuelvo a la carga)
Palasaca.................24,30€
Crisis Warrior..........24.20€ 
Gallina....................24,00€

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: ¡Gracias Palasaca! ¡Mi sel holóscopo tigle! ¡Glan legalo!!
Me parece que la plata está cabezona a la baja, una pena no tener dinero::

:cook:

Para tí, Pa-la-Saca


----------



## Crisis Warrior (22 Abr 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> Está mal que yo lo diga pero cerró a 23,93€ así que de empate "nadena" quiero mis sugus!!! y los 10kg Ag para Gallina para que veáis que soy generoso)
> 
> Cierre del viernes que puede verse hasta esta noche antes de que abran:
> 
> Gold Price in US Dollar, Silver Price in US Dollar and Charts in US Dollar - Live Market Prices



Lo siento yo es que he visto esto...





me han engañado:: y me he emocionado demasiado pronto.

FELICIDADES Palasaca!!!!
El mega sugus es para ti, lo justo es lo justo


----------



## Dekalogo10 (23 Abr 2012)

Olestalkyn...............24.40€ (Vuelvo a la carga)
Palasaca.................24,30€
Crisis Warrior..........24.20€
Gallina....................24,00€
Dekalogo10............. 23,90 €


----------



## Mazaldeck (23 Abr 2012)

cegador.................25€
Olestalkyn...............24.40€ (Vuelvo a la carga)
Palasaca.................24,30€
Crisis Warrior..........24.20€
Gallina....................24,00€
Dekalogo10............. 23,90 €


Lo veo bajo, creo que subirá.


----------



## PREDATOR (23 Abr 2012)

cegador dijo:


> cegador.................25€
> Olestalkyn...............24.40€ (Vuelvo a la carga)
> Palasaca.................24,30€
> Crisis Warrior..........24.20€
> ...



cegador.................25€ (El ermitaño del pueblo)
Olestalkyn...............24.40€ (Vuelvo a la carga)
Palasaca.................24,30€ (El boss del lugar)
Crisis Warrior..........24.20€ (Incansable General Platero )
Gallina....................24,00€ (Un tio con suerte)
Dekalogo10............. 23,90 € (El filósofo del pueblo)
Predator...................23,80 € (Niño pecera)


----------



## Mazaldeck (26 Abr 2012)

PREDATOR dijo:


> cegador.................25€ (El ermitaño del pueblo)
> Olestalkyn...............24.40€ (Vuelvo a la carga)
> Palasaca.................24,30€ (El boss del lugar)
> Crisis Warrior..........24.20€ (Incansable General Platero )
> ...



Si sigue a este ritmo, se quedaría en 24,56€, pero los viernes cuando abre EEUU he notado que muchas veces pega un estirón hasta el cierre de fin de semana... con un poco de suerte (si pasa de los 24,70€) gano y todo ::


----------



## opilano (27 Abr 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> ¿A cuanto cerró el viernes?



Si mal no recuerdo a 24,20. Vamos, que fui yo el ganador , con una prevision de 24,15 euripides.


----------



## Palasaca (28 Abr 2012)

<a href='http://www.subirimagenes.com/otros-ata2842012-7656084.html'><img src='http://s3.subirimagenes.com:81/otros/previo/thump_7656084ata-2842012.jpg' alt='subir imagenes' border='0'></a>


Semana nº34 Cerrado a 23,54€

Entonces será cierto que los últimos serán los primeros.....y debemos estar en los últimos tiempos.

En este orden los ganadores son:

Ganador con todos los honores he indiscutible:
Predator...................23,80 € (Niño pecera)

En segundo lugar:
Dekalogo10............. 23,90 € (El filósofo del pueblo)


Mención de honor:
Gallina....................24,00€ (Un tio con suerte)



Bolsita de sugus para Predator y como premio:
ME VOY PAL PUEBLO LOS PANCHOS - YouTube

Espero vuestras felicitaciones y el Domingo a jugar!!!!


----------



## Palasaca (28 Abr 2012)

opilano dijo:


> Si mal no recuerdo a 24,20. Vamos, que fui yo el ganador , con una prevision de 24,15 euripides.



Confío en vuestra buena fe así que adjudicada la semana nº32 a Opilano


----------



## PREDATOR (28 Abr 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> <a href='http://www.subirimagenes.com/otros-ata2842012-7656084.html'><img src='http://s3.subirimagenes.com:81/otros/previo/thump_7656084ata-2842012.jpg' alt='subir imagenes' border='0'></a>
> 
> 
> Semana nº34 Cerrado a 23,54€
> ...



Quiero agradecer este triunfo a todos los que me habéis apoyado desde el principio y en especial a* Palasaca* por se tan magnífico anfitrión =).
Suerte a todos los participantes para la siguiente semana.
Pd: "Me voy "Pal" Pueblo laralalala " =) gracias por la canción !


----------



## Mazaldeck (28 Abr 2012)

¡Felicidades a los 3 ganadores!
Doy mi predicción para la semana que viene:

cegador.........25,20€


----------



## Gallina (28 Abr 2012)

cegador.........25,20€
Gallina...........24,00€

¡Gracias!¡Gracias a todos/as!
Cegador... ¡menudo empujón quieres que pegue ésta semana!


----------



## Mazaldeck (28 Abr 2012)

Gallina dijo:


> cegador.........25,20€
> Gallina...........24,00€
> 
> ¡Gracias!¡Gracias a todos/as!
> Cegador... ¡menudo empujón quieres que pegue ésta semana!



Es que veo que todo está muy mal y pienso que la gente querrá entrar en algo "más seguro" ¡alguna vez acertaré! ::


----------



## wolker (29 Abr 2012)

cegador.........25,20 €
wolker...........24,75 €
Gallina...........24,00 €
karamazov.....22,50 €


----------



## Palasaca (29 Abr 2012)

cegador.........25,20 €
wolker...........24,75 €
Gallina...........24,00 €
karamazov.....22,50 €
Palasaca.........23,30€


----------



## hablando_en_plata (29 Abr 2012)

*Me apunto*



Palasaca dijo:


> cegador.........25,20 €
> wolker...........24,75 €
> Hablando en plata......24,30 €
> Gallina...........24,00 €
> ...



Suerte para todos!!


----------



## Crisis Warrior (29 Abr 2012)

Felicidades a los ganadores!! Volvemos a la carga.

cegador.........25,20 €
wolker...........24,75 €
Gallina...........24,00 €
Hablando en plata..........24,30€
Crisis Warrior...23,80€
Palasaca.........23,30€
karamazov.....22,50 €


----------



## Dekalogo10 (29 Abr 2012)

cegador.........25,20 €
wolker...........24,75 €
Dekalogo10... 24,50
Gallina...........24,00 €
Hablando en plata..........24,30€
Crisis Warrior...23,80€
Palasaca.........23,30€
karamazov.....22,50 €


----------



## PREDATOR (29 Abr 2012)

cegador.........25,20 €
wolker...........24,75 €
Dekalogo10... 24,50 €
Gallina...........24,00 €
Hablando en plata..........24,30€
Crisis Warrior...23,80€
Predator.........23,60 €
Palasaca.........23,30€
karamazov.....22,50 €


----------



## opilano (30 Abr 2012)

cegador.........25,20 €
wolker...........24,75 €
Dekalogo10... 24,50 €
Gallina...........24,00 €
Hablando en plata..........24,30€
Crisis Warrior...23,80€
Predator.........23,60 €
Palasaca.........23,30€
Opilano...........23,90€
karamazov.....22,50 €


----------



## Palasaca (2 May 2012)

Voy ganando....

jejejee





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Gallina (2 May 2012)

Es para mí muy sorprendente ésta manía que ha cogido la plata a la baja, pero me viene fenomenal ¡a mediados de mes me entra un buen chorro de liquidez que no voy a desperdiciar! Ojalá aguante así unos cuantos días...:rolleye: ¡Qué chute!
:cook:


----------



## Palasaca (2 May 2012)

Gallina dijo:


> Es para mí muy sorprendente ésta manía que ha cogido la plata a la baja, pero me viene fenomenal ¡a mediados de mes me entra un buen chorro de liquidez que no voy a desperdiciar! Ojalá aguante así unos cuantos días...:rolleye: ¡Qué chute!
> :cook:



Pues yo creo que vas a ver incluso los 22,00€ en poco tiempo y después si después al cielo...espero.


----------



## Palasaca (2 May 2012)

Si rompiera los 18,00€ glups....


----------



## Palasaca (3 May 2012)

¿Lo ves? ya estamos 22,91€


----------



## Palasaca (3 May 2012)

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Es la chapuza del día. Otros tienen unos gráficos de la muerte divina y además saben de análisis técnico, yo no se nada de eso, así "sus jodreis" con lo que hay.


----------



## Gallina (3 May 2012)

Como siga bajando, muero de sobredosis platera fijo.
:cook:


----------



## Crisis Warrior (4 May 2012)

Y esto sigue "pabajo" 22.74€ ahora mismico.

Creo que deberían encerrarnos a todos, o como mínimo hacer un estudio antropológico, que empezaría mas o menos así:
"El especímen burbujil metalero es el único ser que se alegra de que sus inversiones bajen, argumenta que así puede comprar más". 

Bueno ahora veremos hasta donde llega, pero como baje un poco mas está claro que "sobredosis plateras" van a haber unas cuantas. 

Saludos!!!


----------



## dryzzt (4 May 2012)

Sois capaces de hacer subir el precio solo comprando los de aki XDDDD, estoy por apuntarme al club!!!


----------



## Beto (4 May 2012)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Y esto sigue "pabajo" 22.74€ ahora mismico.
> 
> Creo que deberían encerrarnos a todos, o como mínimo hacer un estudio antropológico, que empezaría mas o menos así:
> "El especímen burbujil metalero es el único ser que se alegra de que sus inversiones bajen, argumenta que así puede comprar más".
> ...




con esto he soltado carcajada


----------



## Gallina (4 May 2012)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Y esto sigue "pabajo" 22.74€ ahora mismico.
> 
> Creo que deberían encerrarnos a todos, o como mínimo hacer un estudio antropológico, que empezaría mas o menos así:
> "El especímen burbujil metalero es el único ser que se alegra de que sus inversiones bajen, argumenta que así puede comprar más".
> ...









23,19€ ahora!! ¡¡¡Qué poco duran nuestras extrañas alegrías!!!
Me mondo con tu comentario :XX:
:cook:


----------



## wolker (4 May 2012)

"Palasaca". Jamón y vino.

Vas a ir al centimo...:Aplauso:


----------



## Palasaca (6 May 2012)

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


Semana 35 Cerrado en 23,20€


En primer lugar y Ganador con todos los honores: 
Palasaca........23,30€ Diferencial 0,10€ Ganador en 8 ocasiones )


En Segundo lugar:
Predator.........23,60 € Diferencial 0,40€ Ganador de la semana 34+ este segundo lugar...todo un depredador!!!


Mención especial:
Crisis Warrior...23,80€ Diferencial 0,60€ Ganador en 4 ocasiones )


Felicidades atodos y acepto regalos


----------



## Palasaca (6 May 2012)

Palasaca.........22,60€


----------



## Gallina (6 May 2012)

Gallina............24,00€ (A ver si pierdo...!)
Palasaca.........22,60€

¡Felicidades a los ganadores!
Palasaca: de mi modesta colección, mi duro favorito.
Hasta la próxima semana, creo que voy a estar sin cobertura de teléfono ni internet!
:cook:


----------



## PREDATOR (6 May 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> [/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
> 
> 
> Semana 35 Cerrado en 23,20€
> ...



Felicidades Palasaca!!,mi regalo para ti
[YOUTUBE]_52i0zl-fLU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PREDATOR (6 May 2012)

Gallina............24,00€ (A ver si pierdo...!)
Palasaca.........22,60€ ("Hulk" de la plata)
Predator.........23,53€ (Me voy "pal" pueblo)


----------



## adrian2408 (6 May 2012)

me uno y lo pongo en ordennn

Gallina............24,00€ (A ver si pierdo...!)
adrian2408.......23,80€ (estamos de vueltaaaa)
Predator.........23,53€ (Me voy "pal" pueblo)
Palasaca.........22,60€ ("Hulk" de la plata)


----------



## Mazaldeck (6 May 2012)

Pillo sitio.


cegador..........24,50€ (siempre optimista)
Gallina............24,00€ (A ver si pierdo...!)
adrian2408.......23,80€ (estamos de vueltaaaa)
Predator.........23,53€ (Me voy "pal" pueblo)
Palasaca.........22,60€ ("Hulk" de la plata)[/QUOTE]


----------



## sprinser (6 May 2012)

karamazov dijo:


> cegador..........24,50€ (siempre optimista)
> Gallina............24,00€ (A ver si pierdo...!)
> adrian2408.......23,80€ (estamos de vueltaaaa)
> Predator.........23,53€ (Me voy "pal" pueblo)
> ...



Sprinser..........22,32 (Hola a todos)


----------



## Crisis Warrior (6 May 2012)

cegador..........24,50€ (siempre optimista)
Gallina............24,00€ (A ver si pierdo...!)
adrian2408.......23,80€ (estamos de vueltaaaa)
Predator.........23,53€ (Me voy "pal" pueblo)
karamazov.........23,25€ (con la calma)
Crisis Warrior.....23,00€ (buscando hueco)
Palasaca.........22,60€ ("Hulk" de la plata)
Sprinser..........22,32€ (Hola a todos)


Felicidades Palasaca estas hecho todo un profesional.


----------



## hablando_en_plata (7 May 2012)

*A ver si hoy...*



Crisis Warrior dijo:


> cegador..........24,50€ (siempre optimista)
> Gallina............24,00€ (A ver si pierdo...!)
> adrian2408.......23,80€ (estamos de vueltaaaa)
> Predator.........23,53€ (Me voy "pal" pueblo)
> ...



Sí, 47 minutos tarde. Jet lag inside.


----------



## wolker (7 May 2012)

wolker............24,75€ (Invariable)
cegador..........24,50€ (siempre optimista)
Gallina............24,00€ (A ver si pierdo...!)
adrian2408.......23,80€ (estamos de vueltaaaa)
Predator.........23,53€ (Me voy "pal" pueblo)
karamazov.........23,25€ (con la calma)
Crisis Warrior.....23,00€ (buscando hueco)
Hablando en plata.....22,80€ (arrimando)
Palasaca.........22,60€ ("Hulk" de la plata)
Sprinser..........22,32€ (Hola a todos)


----------



## opilano (7 May 2012)

wolker............24,75€ (Invariable)
cegador..........24,50€ (siempre optimista)
Gallina............24,00€ (A ver si pierdo...!)
adrian2408.......23,80€ (estamos de vueltaaaa)
Predator.........23,53€ (Me voy "pal" pueblo)
karamazov.........23,25€ (con la calma)
Crisis Warrior.....23,00€ (buscando hueco)
Opilano...................22,90€
Hablando en plata.....22,80€ (arrimando)
Palasaca.........22,60€ ("Hulk" de la plata)
Sprinser..........22,32€ (Hola a todos)


----------



## Palasaca (8 May 2012)

Esto es para que veáis que es posible acercarse sin esperar a ver como va el lunes pillines:





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## j.w.pepper (8 May 2012)

wolker............24,75€ (Invariable)
cegador..........24,50€ (siempre optimista)
Gallina............24,00€ (A ver si pierdo...!)
adrian2408.......23,80€ (estamos de vueltaaaa)
Predator.........23,53€ (Me voy "pal" pueblo)
karamazov.........23,25€ (con la calma)
Crisis Warrior.....23,00€ (buscando hueco)
Opilano...................22,90€
Hablando en plata.....22,80€ (arrimando)
Palasaca.........22,60€ ("Hulk" de la plata)
Sprinser..........22,32€ (Hola a todos)
j.w.pepper...............22,25€ (me estreno)


----------



## Palasaca (9 May 2012)

wolker............24,75€ (Invariable)
cegador..........24,50€ (siempre optimista)
Gallina............24,00€ (A ver si pierdo...!)
adrian2408.......23,80€ (estamos de vueltaaaa)
Predator.........23,53€ (Me voy "pal" pueblo)
karamazov.........23,25€ (con la calma)
Crisis Warrior.....23,00€ (buscando hueco)
Opilano...................22,90€
Hablando en plata.....22,80€ (arrimando)
Palasaca.........22,60€ ("Hulk" de la plata)
Sprinser..........22,32€ (Hola a todos)
j.w.pepper...............22,25€ (me estreno)

Es necesario distinguir las predicciones realizadas antes de las 00:00 del Domingo de las que no.:


----------



## Palasaca (9 May 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> wolker............24,75€ (Invariable)
> cegador..........24,50€ (siempre optimista)
> Gallina............24,00€ (A ver si pierdo...!)
> adrian2408.......23,80€ (estamos de vueltaaaa)
> ...



Autoquoteo para cerrar y de paso deciros que, creo que ya llega el último ostiazo y luego parriba, sino, como rompa el famoso soporte de "mekagorenlasotiarfrutardivinar" se acabó.... Alguien tiene por ahí ese famoso gráfico?


----------



## Palasaca (9 May 2012)

Vengo ha animar el rebote y de paso indicaros que ahora mismo la tengo clavada 





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Crisis Warrior (9 May 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> Vengo ha animar el rebote y de paso indicaros que ahora mismo la tengo clavada
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Le aguantará clavada hasta el viernes por la noche?

Si es así debería llevarse un súper regalo, a ver quien es capaz de superarlo.


PD: Espero me tolere la familiaridad.


----------



## Palasaca (10 May 2012)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> ¿Le aguantará clavada hasta el viernes por la noche?
> 
> Si es así debería llevarse un súper regalo, a ver quien es capaz de superarlo.
> 
> ...




De momento hoy me aguanta


----------



## Palasaca (11 May 2012)

Y ahora muy atentos tenemos un ascensor hasta justos mis 22,60€ cerramos y premio :


----------



## hablando_en_plata (12 May 2012)

Vencedor : Sprinser con sus 22,32
Cierre : 22,35€
Enhorabuena !
Que pase a recoger el premio.

Segundo : Palasaca, un gurú visionario con la mirada de las 500 millas.
El ordena subir o bajar a la plata. Hoy en su humildad, ha permitido que otro gane.


----------



## opilano (12 May 2012)

Enhorabuena SPRINSER, eres un lince. En silencio y directo al grano


----------



## Palasaca (12 May 2012)

Felicidades Sprinser!!!

Este es mi regalo virtual para el creador del hilo:


----------



## Palasaca (13 May 2012)

En honor a la verdad hay que decir que el segundo es:
j.w.pepper...............22,25€ (me estreno)

Solo decirte que siempre que se dan las predicciones después de las 00:00 del domingo se marca en rojo y aunque se le reconoce su acierto no puede compartir honores del premio.

Ahora bien no podemos olvidar a:
Hablando en plata.....22,80€ (arrimando)

Que es la mención de honor de esta semana y que por cierto es la semana 36 desde que se empezó el juego y se ha cerrado en 22,35€
Saludos.


----------



## Palasaca (13 May 2012)

Palasaca............21,90€


----------



## hablando_en_plata (13 May 2012)

Hablando en plata 22,20€ (mucha miseria veo)
Palasaca............21,90€


----------



## wolker (13 May 2012)

wolker...................22,65€
Hablando en plata... 22,20€ (mucha miseria veo)
Palasaca................21,90€


----------



## j.w.pepper (13 May 2012)

wolker...................22,65€
Hablando en plata... 22,20€ (mucha miseria veo)
Palasaca................21,90€
j.w.pepper..............22,05€


----------



## Crisis Warrior (13 May 2012)

Felicidades Sprinser!!! "Mu bien" así se hace.
Mención honorifica a Palasaca que esta que se sale... lleva semanas demostrando que donde pone el ojo, pone la plata.

Crisis Warrior..........23,20€ :rolleye:
wolker...................22,65€
Hablando en plata... 22,20€ (mucha miseria veo)
Palasaca................21,90€


----------



## Palasaca (13 May 2012)

He ordenado y añadido a j.w.pepper que casi nos lo pasamos, por cierto bienvenido.:Aplauso:

Crisis Warrior..........23,20€:rolleye: 
wolker...................22,65€
Hablando en plata... 22,20€ (mucha miseria veo)
j.w.pepper..............22,05€
Palasaca................21,90€ (Una última vez y me retiro)
Karamazov................21,60€::


----------



## opilano (13 May 2012)

Crisis Warrior..........23,20€:rolleye: 
wolker...................22,65€
Opilano..................22,30€
Hablando en plata... 22,20€ (mucha miseria veo)
j.w.pepper..............22,05€
Palasaca................21,90€ (Una última vez y me retiro)
Karamazov..............21,60€::


----------



## PREDATOR (13 May 2012)

Crisis Warrior..........23,20€ 
wolker...................22,65€
Opilano..................22,30€
Hablando en plata... 22,20€ (mucha miseria veo)
j.w.pepper..............22,05€
Palasaca................21,90€ (Una última vez y me retiro)
Karamazov..............21,60€
Predator.................20,69€


----------



## michinato (14 May 2012)

Por si aun se puede entrar, si no borradme.

Crisis Warrior..........23,20€
wolker...................22,65€
Opilano..................22,30€
Hablando en plata... 22,20€ (mucha miseria veo)
j.w.pepper..............22,05€
Palasaca................21,90€ (Una última vez y me retiro)
Karamazov..............21,60€
Michinato.............. 21,20€
Predator.................20,69€


----------



## Palasaca (14 May 2012)

Crisis Warrior..........23,20€
wolker...................22,65€
Opilano..................22,30€
Hablando en plata... 22,20€ (mucha miseria veo)
j.w.pepper..............22,05€
Palasaca................21,90€ (Una última vez y me retiro)
Karamazov..............21,60€
Michinato.............. 21,20€
Predator.................20,69€

Si que puedes entrar pero teñido de un bonito color rojo:Baile:


----------



## Gallina (17 May 2012)

Hola a todos!
No entro para hacer una predicción ¡menudo morro tendría a éstas alturas!
Quería proponeros un nuevo tratamiento al tema de los premios para los acertantes.

Hace un par de semanas "obsequié" al ganador Palasaca con una monedilla de mi pequeña colección. No es un monedón y la foto no le hacía mucha justicia, pero me gusta bastante esa moneda y a raiz de ese tema, pues propongo lo siguiente: Obsequiar al ganador, quien quiera hacerlo, con una foto de alguna moneda de su propiedad que le guste.
No quiero extenderme más y salirme del guión del hilo, pero me gustaría que lo pensárais y a ver qué os parece.
Creo que es bueno refrescar de vez en cuando los temas con ideas nuevas.
Saludos metaleros, la semana finaliza caliente para el oro y la plata.
:cook:


----------



## Palasaca (19 May 2012)

Hola Buenos días.

Cerrado el Viernes a 22,45€

Ganador con todos los honores de la semana nº37
Opilano..................22,30€ con un diferencial de 0,15€

Enhorabuena y Muchas felicidades al ganador:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

En segundo lugar:
wolker...................22,65€ con un diferencial de 0,20€
Felicidades por la parte que te toca:Aplauso::Aplauso:


Mención especial a:
Hablando en plata... 22,20€ (mucha miseria veo) con un diferencial de 0,25€:Aplauso:


Espero vuestras felicitaciones al ganador y a ver que premios le enseñáis: Buena idea gallinaienso:


----------



## Palasaca (19 May 2012)

Pido la colaboración para no cargarme yo solo con todo, además para esto necesito ayuda de alguien que sepa hacer gráficos excel y todo eso:

La propuesta es que desde la semana nº25 tengo guardado los datos del cierre del viernes y la orden que predijo cada ganador, se trata de ponerlos visualmente para ver en dos gráficos comparativos lo que cada semana nos acercamos en la previsión a la realidad. Estos son los datos:

Semana nº25: Cerrado en 25,32€ ganó Sprinser con 25,30€
Semana nº26: Cerrado en 26,30€ ganó Tel con 26,34€
Semana nº27: Cerrado en 26,30€ ganó Seerkan con 26,48€
Semana nº28: Cerrado en 26,12€ ganó Seerkan con 26,10€
Semana nº29: Cerrado en 24,69€ ganó Pislacho10 a 25,30€
Semana nº30: Cerrado en 24,27€ ganó Pislacho10 a 24,60€
Semana nº31: Cerrado en 24,16€ ganó Seerkan con 24,00€
Semana nº32: Cerrado en 24,20€ ganó opilano con 24,15€
Semana nº33: Cerrado en 23,93€ ganó Palasaca con 23,90€
Semana nº34: Cerrado en 23,54€ ganó Predator con 23,80€
Semana nº35: Cerrado en 23,20€ ganó Palasaca con 23,30€
Semana nº36: Cerrado en 22,35€ ganó Sprinser con 22,32€
Semana nº37: Cerrado en 22,45€ ganó Opilano con 22,30€

Los que sepáis hacer gráficos que queda mejor que una lista que colabore por favor. Gracias.

Recuerdo las Normas por si Sprinser puede editar en la primera página las mismas. Gracias.

La orden de predicción hay que realizarla entre el Sábado y el Domingo. Si se hace en Domingo debe ser antes de las 00.00 Si alguien pone su orden después de esa hora se teñirá de rojo su predicción.

Se respeta una distancia entre jugadores de 10 céntimos, para reducir esa distancia tendrán que jugar más de 10 y dividir 100 entre el nº de jugadores para calcular la proximidad.

Los premios son simbólicos.

En realidad abría que felicitar a los dos mejores pronosticadores y no solo al primero.

La referencia para fijar el precio de la plata es: Gold Price in US Dollar, Silver Price in US Dollar and Charts in US Dollar - Live Market Prices

Casilla: Silver Price in Euro € 1 Once


La fórmula de la proximidad:
La distancia en puntos irá en función de los jugadores, hasta ahora jugábamos una media de 10 por tanto la distancia de 10 puntos es aceptable, ahora ya jugamos unos 11-12 así que la distancia más próxima aceptable sería 8, si más adelante se estabiliza en unos 15 habrá que aceptar una distancia de 6 puntos y si llegáramos a 20 abríamos de reducir la distancia a 5

La fórmula es dividir 100 puntos entre el número de jugadores. El número máximo de jugadores sería 100 y la distancia sería igual a 1 punto.

En cualquier caso dificilmente sobrepasaremos los 30 jugadores 100:30=3.3 o sea la distancia sería de 3 puntos.


P.D. Si se observa que pasado el sábado no he dado señales de vida es que no tengo fácil acceso a internet y agradecería que otro tomara el mando en esa situación.

Saludos.


----------



## brunorro (19 May 2012)

Algo rápido para que vayáis tirando... No me pidas más, lo he hecho en tres minutos...







Eso es el cierre, tendría que poner otro X-Y con la mejor estimación


----------



## Palasaca (19 May 2012)

Inmensamente agradecido brunorro, buen trabajo:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Palasaca (19 May 2012)

Mi estimación para la semana que viene:

22,90€


----------



## opilano (19 May 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> Este es el premio que muestro para Opilano:



Gracias por la felicitacion y por el premio. Hablanos un poco de esa maravilla...


----------



## opilano (19 May 2012)

Opilano................23,60€
Palasaca..............22,90€


----------



## wolker (20 May 2012)

Opilano......................23,60€
wolker.......................23,15€
Palasaca....................22,90€


----------



## hablando_en_plata (20 May 2012)

Hablando en plata.......23,75€
Opilano......................23,60€
wolker.......................23,15€
Palasaca....................22,90€


----------



## brunorro (20 May 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> Inmensamente agradecido brunorro, buen trabajo:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



Mejor este... Más "gráfico" (nunca mejor dicho). Estoy monguer, puedo crear una imagen para no tener que darle al link. Sorry por no haberlo visto antes.





Con vuestro permiso, me cobraré una recomendación de un libro de análisis técnico. Por privado mejor, así no desvirtúo del todo el hilo (aprovechad y pasadme también los resultados de este domingo y los pego) 

Reedito para decir que el del tag "a la izquierda del Cadmio" se ha ganado mi más profunda admiración y respeto


----------



## Crisis Warrior (20 May 2012)

Felicidades Opilano!

Crisis Warrior..............24,10€
Hablando en plata.......23,75€
Opilano......................23,60€
wolker.......................23,15€
Palasaca....................22,90€


----------



## j.w.pepper (20 May 2012)

Crisis Warrior..............24,10€
Hablando en plata.......23,75€
Opilano......................23,60€
wolker.......................23,15€
Palasaca....................22,90€
j.w.pepper..................22,70€


----------



## Uriel (20 May 2012)

Crisis Warrior..............24,10€
Hablando en plata.......23,75€
Opilano......................23,60€
wolker.......................23,15€
Palasaca....................22,90€
j.w.pepper..................22,70€
Uriel...........................22,50€


----------



## adrian2408 (20 May 2012)

Crisis Warrior..............24,10€
Hablando en plata.......23,75€
Opilano......................23,60€
wolker.......................23,15€
adrian2408................23,00€
Palasaca....................22,90€
j.w.pepper..................22,70€
Uriel...........................22,50€


----------



## tel (20 May 2012)

Crisis Warrior..............24,10€
Hablando en plata.......23,75€
Opilano......................23,60€
tel.............................23,30€
wolker.......................23,15€
adrian2408................23,00€
Palasaca....................22,90€
j.w.pepper..................22,70€
Uriel...........................22,50€


----------



## pislacho10 (20 May 2012)

Crisis Warrior..............24,10€
Hablando en plata.......23,75€
Opilano......................23,60€
tel.............................23,30€
wolker.......................23,15€
adrian2408................23,00€
Palasaca....................22,90€
j.w.pepper..................22,70€
Uriel...........................22,50€
Pislacho10...................21,80€


----------



## PREDATOR (20 May 2012)

pislacho10 dijo:


> Crisis Warrior..............24,10€
> Hablando en plata.......23,75€
> Opilano......................23,60€
> tel.............................23,30€
> ...




Crisis Warrior..............24,10€
Hablando en plata.......23,75€
Opilano......................23,60€
tel.............................23,30€
wolker.......................23,15€
adrian2408................23,00€
Palasaca....................22,90€
j.w.pepper..................22,70€
Uriel...........................22,50€
Pislacho10...................21,80€
PREDATOR..................21,20€


----------



## chak4l (20 May 2012)

Crisis Warrior..............24,10€
Hablando en plata.......23,75€
Opilano......................23,60€
tel.............................23,30€
wolker.......................23,15€
adrian2408................23,00€
Palasaca....................22,90€
j.w.pepper..................22,70€
Uriel...........................22,50€
Chak4L........................22,10€
Pislacho10...................21,80€
PREDATOR..................21,20€


----------



## Palasaca (21 May 2012)

Copio y pego el gráfico creado por brunorro para que veáis la evolución del valor real de la plata (Rojo) al cierre de los viernes y nuestras estimaciones de los domingos (Azul).
Se observa que faltan algunos datos como la semana 14 (linea azul cortada) que no sabemos quién ganó o si alguno lo sabía se lo calló y también faltan al principio bastantes cierres de los viernes por eso la línea roja aparece también cortada.

Suerte a todos para esta semana y por favor no guardéis el secreto de que libro de análisis técnico es recomendable, podéis dar la recomendación públicamente.


----------



## Mazaldeck (25 May 2012)

Desde que sigo el patrón de la plata, he advertido que los viernes a las 15:00h la plata y el oro pegan un patadón interesante para arriba. 

¿Alguna explicación?


----------



## racional (25 May 2012)

cegador dijo:


> Desde que sigo el patrón de la plata, he advertido que los viernes a las 15:00h la plata y el oro pegan un patadón interesante para arriba.
> 
> ¿Alguna explicación?



Sera que lo especuladores cierran cortos para pasar el fin de semana tranquilo.


----------



## Palasaca (26 May 2012)

Es una buena respuesta )


Semana nº38 cerrado el viernes a 22,77€

Ganador de esta semana con todos los honores: j.w.pepper..................22,70€ con un diferencial de 0,07€

Aquí tu regalo que podemos disfrutar todos:
Reporte Keiser desde las oficinas de Mike Maloney y OroPlata.com - YouTube

En segundo lugar:
Palasaca....................22,90€ con un diferencial de 0,13€ me doy un beso:X


Mención especial para:
adrian2408................23,00€


Felicidades para todos especialmente para el ganador j.w.pepper

Venga sed buenos y felicitar al ganador que se lo merece.


----------



## Palasaca (26 May 2012)

Yo sigo en los 22,90€ (Para doblegar a los vampiros de la deuda mejor tener plata.)


----------



## j.w.pepper (26 May 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> Es una buena respuesta )
> 
> 
> Semana nº38 cerrado el viernes a 22,77€
> ...



Muchas gracias, que orgulloso estoy de cual logro tan grande. Saludos a todos.:Aplauso:


----------



## adrian2408 (26 May 2012)

buenoo una mencion especial no ta mla jejej,pero ya va siendo hora de ganr alguna vez,que tanto segundo y 3 puesto ya sabe a poco jejej


palasaca 22,90€ (Para doblegar a los vampiros de la deuda mejor tener plata.)
adrian240 23.10€ (vamos a ver si ganamos de una vez por todas)


----------



## Uriel (26 May 2012)

palasaca 22,90€ (Para doblegar a los vampiros de la deuda mejor tener plata.)
adrian240 23.10€ (vamos a ver si ganamos de una vez por todas)
Uriel 22,50€ ( La ultima vez llegué cuarto, a ver esta)


----------



## PREDATOR (26 May 2012)

*j.w.pepper *

Enhorabuena!!!


----------



## Uriel (26 May 2012)

j.w.pepper

Felicitaciones al ganador!!!


----------



## j.w.pepper (26 May 2012)

palasaca 22,90€ (Para doblegar a los vampiros de la deuda mejor tener plata.)
adrian240 23.10€ (vamos a ver si ganamos de una vez por todas)
Uriel 22,50€ ( La ultima vez llegué cuarto, a ver esta)
j.w.pepper 23,00€ (Vamos a por el doblete)


----------



## Uriel (26 May 2012)

Voy a poner en orden las apuestas, si no es un cachondeo

adrian240....23.10€ (vamos a ver si ganamos de una vez por todas)
j.w.pepper ..23,00€ (Vamos a por el doblete)
palasaca.... 22,90€ (Para doblegar a los vampiros de la deuda mejor tener plata.)
Uriel.......... 22,50€ ( La ultima vez llegué cuarto, a ver esta)


----------



## opilano (26 May 2012)

adrian240....23.10€ (vamos a ver si ganamos de una vez por todas)
j.w.pepper ..23,00€ (Vamos a por el doblete)
palasaca.... 22,90€ (Para doblegar a los vampiros de la deuda mejor tener plata.)
opilano.......22,78€
Uriel.......... 22,50€ ( La ultima vez llegué cuarto, a ver esta)


----------



## wolker (27 May 2012)

wolker........23,20€ ("apretao", pero al alza)
adrian240....23.10€ (vamos a ver si ganamos de una vez por todas)
j.w.pepper ..23,00€ (Vamos a por el doblete)
palasaca.... 22,90€ (Para doblegar a los vampiros de la deuda mejor tener plata.)
opilano.......22,78€
Uriel.......... 22,50€ ( La ultima vez llegué cuarto, a ver esta)


----------



## Crisis Warrior (27 May 2012)

Felicidades j.w.pepper!!!

wolker...........23,20€ ("apretao", pero al alza)
adrian240.......23.10€ (vamos a ver si ganamos de una vez por todas)
j.w.pepper .....23,00€ (Vamos a por el doblete)
palasaca....... 22,90€ (Para doblegar a los vampiros de la deuda mejor tener plata.)
opilano..........22,78€
Uriel............. 22,50€ ( La ultima vez llegué cuarto, a ver esta)
Crisis Warrior..22,10€ (necesito cargar)


----------



## Palasaca (28 May 2012)

karamazov dijo:


> Enhorabuena a j.w.pepper
> 
> wolker...........23,20€ ("apretao", pero al alza)
> adrian240.......23.10€ (vamos a ver si ganamos de una vez por todas)
> ...



Quoteo para cerrar y además pongo de nuevo el gráfico a ver si alguien lo sabe actualizar...

http://chart.apis.google.com/chart?...0000FF,FF0000&chls=2,2,0|1,1,0&chg=0,6.67,5,5


----------



## Palasaca (1 Jun 2012)

Bueno chicos no voy a tener conexión a internet. Tendréis que poner el cierre y las felicitaciones vosotros. Que paséis un buen fin de semana.


----------



## Gallina (2 Jun 2012)

¡22'93 €!

22'90 PALASACA!! diferencial sólo de 0.03€!! Nos tienes que dejar la bola de cristal un ratito, jefe.

22'78 OPILANO, que tampoco está nada mal, eh!

J.W.PEPPER con 23'00 € se ha pasado, pero ha ido muy fino también y creo que es justo reconocérselo.

De cómo actualizar el gráfico, ni idea: bueno es que colaboremos todos.

Y el premio al ganador: Kookaburra 1996, plata 1Oz ley .999 como creo que todos sabéis. Es una bonita colección de pajarracos carpinteros australianos iniciada en 1991, y que cada año posan de una manera diferente para deleite de coleccionistas.Êsta moneda, como pasa a menudo, vino a caer en mis manos cuando buscaba otra cosa, pero estaba ahí a un precio medianamente razonable y le cogí cariño. Creo que es una Kookaburra muy lograda, de entre las que tengo mi favorita. Premio modesto pero simpático ¿Eh? a ver vosotros que ponéis.


----------



## Gallina (2 Jun 2012)

Repartidos los honores, abro fuego para ésta semana:

Gallina........ 23,20€ :cook:


----------



## j.w.pepper (2 Jun 2012)

Gallina........... 23,20€ :cook:
j.w.pepper...... 23,30€


----------



## wolker (2 Jun 2012)

Yo voy en “contra” de las clasificaciones. Y siguiendo la pauta de Palasaca, y como valor oficial los 22.93 € de la misma base de datos que apunta Gallina.

Semana nº39 cerrado el viernes a 22,93€

-*Ganador* de esta semana con todos los honores:
Palasaca...29,90. Diferencial + 0,3

-*Segundo clasificado*:
j.w.pepper...23,00. Diferncial + 0,7

-Mención especial:
opilano...27,78. Diferencial +0,15

Felicidades para todos especialmente para el ganador Palasaca.


Para la siguiente:

j.w.pepper.............. 23,30€ 
Gallina.................... 23,20€


----------



## wolker (2 Jun 2012)

wolker........................23,40€
j.w.pepper................. 23,30€ 
Gallina....................... 23,20€


----------



## opilano (2 Jun 2012)

Opilano.......................23,75€
wolker........................23,40€
j.w.pepper................. 23,30€ 
Gallina....................... 23,20€


----------



## olestalkyn (2 Jun 2012)

Opilano.......................23,75€
wolker........................23,40€
j.w.pepper................. 23,30€ 
Gallina....................... 23,20€
olestalkyn...................22,80€


----------



## Crisis Warrior (3 Jun 2012)

Felicidades Palasaca!!!! Donde pone el ojo va la plata .

Crisis Warrior...............24,25€
Opilano.......................23,75€
wolker........................23,40€
j.w.pepper................. 23,30€ 
Gallina....................... 23,20€
olestalkyn...................22,80€


----------



## hablando_en_plata (3 Jun 2012)

Felicidades Palasaca!!!! Donde pone el ojo va la plata .

Crisis Warrior...............24,25€
Opilano.......................23,75€
Hablando en plata........23,55€ 
wolker........................23,40€
j.w.pepper................. 23,30€ 
Gallina....................... 23,20€
olestalkyn...................22,80€


----------



## Uriel (3 Jun 2012)

¡Que grande Palasaca! Ahora entiendo porqué decías que no tenías internet...te has ido a Suiza a depositar lo ganado en plata!

Crisis Warrior...............24,25€
Opilano.......................23,75€
Hablando en plata........23,55€ 
wolker........................23,40€
j.w.pepper................. 23,30€ 
Gallina....................... 23,20€
olestalkyn...................22,80€
Uriel...........................22,70€


----------



## opilano (3 Jun 2012)

Aquí te dejo mi regalito *Palasaca*. Es interesante recordarlo de vez en cuando, que lo disfrutes.

La Plata En Perspectiva - OroPlata.com - YouTube

(Pulsad CC en los controles de la ventana del video, para subtítulos en castellano).


----------



## Palasaca (3 Jun 2012)

Lo primero deciros que muchas gracias por ayudarme a no llevar todo el peso de este hilo, yo lo asumí pero no siempre puedo cumplir, así que se agradece vuestra colaboración. 

Sobre el gráfico yo no se como se puede actualizar es una colaboración de nuestro amigo brunorro, le enviaré un privado a ver si nos hace el favor de actualizarlo.

Crisis Warrior...............24,25€
Opilano.......................23,75€
Hablando en plata........23,55€ 
wolker........................23,40€
j.w.pepper................. 23,30€ 
Gallina....................... 23,20€
Palasaca......................23,10€ (Paso firme, vista al frente, el abismo se hace presente)
olestalkyn...................22,80€
Uriel...........................22,70€

P.D. Estoy abriendo los "regalos" y son muy enriquecedores...:


----------



## opilano (3 Jun 2012)

wolker dijo:


> Yo voy en “contra” de las clasificaciones. Y siguiendo la pauta de Palasaca, y como valor oficial los 22.93 € de la misma base de datos que apunta Gallina.
> 
> Semana nº39 cerrado el viernes a 22,93€
> 
> ...



O estoy muy espeso o algo se me escapa. ¿Que tipo de clasificación es esta? ::

Palasaca pronostico un 22,90 y yo un 22,78. ¿De donde te sacas esos pronosticos? :: ::

Mirate un par de posts mas arriba. Otro conforero ya tenía hecho el cálculo y las clasificaciones *DE MANERA CORRECTA*


----------



## sprinser (3 Jun 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> Lo primero deciros que muchas gracias por ayudarme a no llevar todo el peso de este hilo, yo lo asumí pero no siempre puedo cumplir, así que se agradece vuestra colaboración.
> 
> Sobre el gráfico yo no se como se puede actualizar es una colaboración de nuestro amigo brunorro, le enviaré un privado a ver si nos hace el favor de actualizarlo.
> 
> ...



Felicidades palasaca,una vez mas demuestras tener ojo de aguila..
a ver si esta semana tengo más suerte.
Mi regalito. Moneda 1 kilo de plata libertad. 
[YOUTUBE]3SKPqClpSho[/YOUTUBE]


Sprinser.....22,12€


----------



## opilano (3 Jun 2012)

Sprinser, coloco tu apuesta en su lugar 

Crisis Warrior...............24,25€
Opilano.......................23,75€
Hablando en plata........23,55€ 
wolker........................23,40€
j.w.pepper................. 23,30€ 
Gallina....................... 23,20€
Palasaca......................23,10€ (Paso firme, vista al frente, el abismo se hace presente)
olestalkyn...................22,80€
Uriel...........................22,70€
Sprinser.......................22,12€


----------



## wolker (4 Jun 2012)

Vaya relación de números que he tecleado. No se puede hacer peor…,:8:

Pensé que la clasificación correcta era esta:
Palasaca…....22,90; + 0,03 de diferencia
j.w.pepper...23,00; + 0,07 de diferencia
Opilano……….22,78; + 0,15 de diferencia

Como dato oficial 22,93. Lo siento por todos… creí que no había bebido tanto.:S


----------



## opilano (4 Jun 2012)

Ahora si, es correcto


----------



## j.w.pepper (4 Jun 2012)

wolker dijo:


> Vaya relación de números que he tecleado. No se puede hacer peor…,:8:
> 
> Pensé que la clasificación correcta era esta:
> Palasaca…....22,90; + 0,03 de diferencia
> ...



Bueno, un subcampeonato no está nada mal. A por ellos!!!!


----------



## Palasaca (4 Jun 2012)

Nuestro amigo brunorro nos ha facilitado el gráfico actualizado:







P.D. Intento comprender como funciona para actualizarlo yo mismo. Ya me ha dado unas pistas.:

He editado el gráfico pues me he dado cuenta que había algún baile de cifras, posiblemente nos confundimos en la comunicación, ya está arreglado.:


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (4 Jun 2012)

Después de consultar con mis gurús de cabecera me he animado a participar esta semana, subidón subidón:

Bender Rodríguez........24,26 €
Crisis Warrior...............24,25€
Opilano.......................23,75€
Hablando en plata........23,55€ 
wolker........................23,40€
j.w.pepper................. 23,30€ 
Gallina....................... 23,20€
Palasaca......................23,10€ (Paso firme, vista al frente, el abismo se hace presente)
olestalkyn...................22,80€
Uriel...........................22,70€
Sprinser.......................22,12€

Mis fuentes aquí:

[YOUTUBE]09YSNOsVebM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Palasaca (4 Jun 2012)

Bender Rodríguez dijo:


> Después de consultar con mis gurús de cabecera me he animado a participar esta semana, subidón subidón:
> 
> Bender Rodríguez........24,26 €
> Crisis Warrior...............24,25€
> ...




Que Jarchondo que eres Bender. Se acepta su apuesta trempera con la salvedad que va teñida de rojo por hacer la estimación fuera de plazo.

Que la plata reparta suerte:rolleye:


----------



## Mazaldeck (8 Jun 2012)

Ahora con el patadón para arriba que siempre pega los viernes al abrir Wall Street, vaticino que se quedará en unos 24€ (seguramente por encima).

A ver quién se lo lleva


----------



## Palasaca (9 Jun 2012)

Buenos Días por la mañana.







Semana nº40. Cerrado el viernes en 22,79€

Ganador con todos los honores:
olestalkyn...................22,80€ con un diferencial de 00,01€

(Olestalkyn no será hermano de ojo de halcón? vaya puntería):Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

En segundo lugar:
Uriel...........................22,70€ con un diferencial de 00,09€

(Otro que va rozando el pleno):Aplauso::Aplauso:

Y una mención especial:
Palasaca......................23,10€ con un diferencial de 00,31€

(Este tío es un cansino siempre quiere chupar podium como sea:XX:Aplauso:

Espero vuestras felicitaciones y regalos varios al ganador olestalkyn y Uriel, pero pasar un poco de palasaca que es un pesao del nueve y no deja sitio en el olimpo :


----------



## Palasaca (9 Jun 2012)

"Mi regalo" es este sacacorchos de plata para celebrar el próximo despegue....aunque todavía le falta un tramo de bajada antes de subir..pero hay que ir preparando el ajuar..)


----------



## Palasaca (9 Jun 2012)

Palasaca............22,65€


----------



## Uriel (9 Jun 2012)

Palasaca............22,65€
Uriel..................22,50€

Que baje más, que quiero cargar antes de la subida!


----------



## j.w.pepper (9 Jun 2012)

Palasaca............22,65€
Uriel..................22,50€
j.w.pepper..........22,25€


----------



## opilano (9 Jun 2012)

*¡Enhorabuena olestalkyn!*

Aqui te dejo un nuevo e interesante video, a modo de obsequio:

Cuando La Plata No Nos Alcance - OroPlata.com - YouTube

_(Pulsar CC para subtitulos en castellano)_


----------



## opilano (9 Jun 2012)

opilano..............23,10€
Palasaca............22,65€
Uriel..................22,50€
j.w.pepper..........22,25€


----------



## wolker (10 Jun 2012)

Felicidades, olestalkyn.


wolker..................23,30€
opilano.................23,10€
Palasaca...............22,65€
Uriel.....................22,50€
j.w.pepper............22,25€
Karamazov............22,10€


----------



## albayalde (10 Jun 2012)

Si me permiten entrar en la porra, creo que con la tendencia actual de subida del ultimo mes, y el apoyo economico a la banca española esa semana subira no menos de un 10% asi que mi pronostico va a ser 
24,6 euros


----------



## Crisis Warrior (10 Jun 2012)

Enhorabuena Olestalkyn!!!

Albayalde..............24,60€
Crisis Warrior.........24,00€
wolker..................23,30€
opilano.................23,10€
Palasaca...............22,65€
Uriel.....................22,50€
j.w.pepper............22,25€
Karamazov............22,10€

Me he tomado la libertad de ponerte en la lista albayalde.


----------



## hablando_en_plata (10 Jun 2012)

Albayalde..............24,60€
Crisis Warrior.........24,00€
Hablando en plata..23,55€
wolker..................23,30€
opilano.................23,10€
Palasaca...............22,65€
Uriel.....................22,50€
j.w.pepper............22,25€
Karamazov............22,10€


----------



## Palasaca (12 Jun 2012)

hablando_en_plata dijo:


> Albayalde..............24,60€
> Crisis Warrior.........24,00€
> Hablando en plata..23,55€
> wolker..................23,30€
> ...



Quoteo para cerrar.

De paso deciros que por la disparidad de opiniones en cuanto a las estimaciones de esta semana se podría deducir que:

Los que apostaron de 22,90€ para abajo independientemente de si antes o después del rescate, apuntaron a que se cumpla lo que ha de cumplirse; (joder ya empiezo hablar como el bocachancla:XX Antes de subir tiene que bajar un poco más y lo dije al hacer mi estimación. Los que se quedan por encima de ese corte o bien pensaban que simplemente iba a subir o tuvieron en cuenta el rescate para hacer su estimación y ahí cometieron el mismo error que este gobierno pensar que endeudarse más da más credibilidad y estabilidad financiera. 

Todavía queda una larga semana y si tengo que recoger mi "pillado" lo recogeré gustosamente caballeros ::


----------



## Palasaca (14 Jun 2012)

Nada es seguro pero parece que tendré que recoger mi "pillado" pero pasaré ha recibirlo el Domingo a la tarde, por favor que otro recoja el guante para poner los ganadores de esta semana.

De todas formas se me olvido la tercera opción que es la que se está viendo ni palante ni patrás sino todo lo contrario:XX:


----------



## Palasaca (17 Jun 2012)

Hola buenas tardes.

Semana nº41 Cerrado el Viernes en 22,68€






Pues yo que estaba pensando en recoger mi owned y al final casi doy un pleno:XX:

Como siempre digo y aunque está mal que yo lo diga....

Ganador con todos los honores:
Palasaca...............22,65€ con un diferencial de 00,03€

En segundo lugar:
Uriel.....................22,50€ con un diferencial de 00,18€

Una mención especial:
opilano.................23,10€ con un diferencial de 00,42€
A esta mención especial excepcionalmente voy a incluir:
j.w.pepper............22,25€ por tener un diferencial casi idéntico 00,43€


Felicidades a los ganadores. Agradezco gustosamente todas las felicitaciones que vean oportunas pero sobre todo no se olviden de los demás:


----------



## Palasaca (17 Jun 2012)

Palasaca.............22,50€


----------



## j.w.pepper (17 Jun 2012)

Palasaca.............22,50€
j.w.pepper...........22,30€ (ojo sin en Grecia gana el sí a Europa)


----------



## opilano (17 Jun 2012)

*¡Enhorabuena Palasaca!*

Aqui te dejo otro no menos interesante video:

El Dólar Muriendo y La Plata Brillando - OroPlata.com - YouTube

(Activar el control CC para subtítulos en castellano).


----------



## opilano (17 Jun 2012)

opilano...............23,10€
Palasaca.............22,50€
j.w.pepper...........22,30€ (ojo sin en Grecia gana el sí a Europa)


----------



## Uriel (17 Jun 2012)

Enhorabuena Palasaca! 

opilano...............23,10€
Palasaca.............22,50€
Uriel...................22,40€ ( Segundo en las ultimas 2 semanas, a ver si subo en el podio)
j.w.pepper...........22,30€ (ojo sin en Grecia gana el sí a Europa)


----------



## adrian2408 (17 Jun 2012)

opilano...............23,10€
adrian2408.........22,80€(volvemos a la carga)
Palasaca.............22,50€
Uriel...................22,40€ ( Segundo en las ultimas 2 semanas, a ver si subo en el podio)
j.w.pepper...........22,30€ (ojo sin en Grecia gana el sí a Europa)


----------



## trusk (17 Jun 2012)

opilano...............23,10€
adrian2408.........22,80€(volvemos a la carga)
Palasaca.............22,50€
Uriel...................22,40€ ( Segundo en las ultimas 2 semanas, a ver si subo en el podio)
j.w.pepper...........22,30€ (ojo sin en Grecia gana el sí a Europa)
trusk...................21,90€ (el novato que se lleva el gato al agua)


----------



## Crisis Warrior (18 Jun 2012)

Felicidades Palasaca!!! Cuantas van ya???:8::8::8:

Crisis Warrior.......23,50€
opilano...............23,10€
adrian2408.........22,80€(volvemos a la carga)
Palasaca.............22,50€
Uriel...................22,40€ ( Segundo en las ultimas 2 semanas, a ver si subo en el podio)
j.w.pepper...........22,30€ (ojo sin en Grecia gana el sí a Europa)
trusk...................21,90€ (el novato que se lleva el gato al agua)


----------



## wolker (18 Jun 2012)

Felicitaciones al podium.

Crisis Warrior.......23,50€
wolker................23,20€ (Voy "tarde":ouch
opilano...............23,10€
adrian2408........ .22,80€(volvemos a la carga)
Palasaca.............22,50€
Uriel...................22,40€ ( Segundo en las ultimas 2 semanas, a ver si subo en el podio)
j.w.pepper...........22,30€ (ojo sin en Grecia gana el sí a Europa)
trusk...................21,90€ (el novato que se lleva el gato al agua)


----------



## Palasaca (18 Jun 2012)

> Felicidades Palasaca!!! Cuantas van ya???:8::8::8:



Pues ya van 10 estimaciones ganadoras en 41 ocasiones pues es un 25% muy lejos del 51% que es lo mínimo imprescindible para asegurarse ganancias en los casinos, así que seguiran sin verme el pelo::


----------



## Palasaca (22 Jun 2012)

Efectivamente hay un novato que se va ha llevar el gato al agua:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## trusk (23 Jun 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> Efectivamente hay un novato que se va ha llevar el gato al agua:XX::XX::XX:



¿He ganado yo entonces? Soy el novato.
¿Me ha tocado algo?


----------



## Palasaca (23 Jun 2012)

trusk dijo:


> ¿He ganado yo entonces? Soy el novato.
> ¿Me ha tocado algo?



Si si has ganado tu y ¿Que has ganado? Honor ¿Que te sabe a poco? Bueno eso en este hilo se valora mucho pero no es transformable en liquidez inmediata, quien sabe si...un día... De momento conformate con entrar en el pódium de esta semana como ganador.


----------



## Palasaca (23 Jun 2012)

Semana nº 42 cerrado en 21,39€







Ganador con todos los honores
trusk...................21,90€ (el novato que se lleva el gato al agua) Con un diferencial de 00,51€

En segundo lugar
Karamazov..........22,10 Con un diferencial de 00,71€


Una mención especial para
j.w.pepper...........22,30€ (ojo sin en Grecia gana el sí a Europa) 

Felicidades a los ganadores y acordaos de felicitarles antes de dar vuestra estimación para la semana que viene, además podéis ofrecer esos video-regalos o fotos tan guapas que tengan que ver con la plata, poneos las gafas para no deslumbraros con el brillo.:


----------



## Dekalogo10 (23 Jun 2012)

Abro ya las apuestas para la próxima semana

Dekalogo10.................................. 22,15 €


----------



## Palasaca (23 Jun 2012)

Aquí mi regalo, se aceptan interpretaciones:


----------



## Palasaca (23 Jun 2012)

Dekalogo10.................................. 22,15 €
Palasaca....................................... 21,10 €


----------



## Uriel (23 Jun 2012)

¡Enhorabuena trusk! Habrá sido la suerte del novato, o nos enfrentamos a un campeón? Quien sabe

Dekalogo10.....................................22,15 €
Uriel..............................................21,50€
Palasaca....................................... 21,10 €


----------



## j.w.pepper (23 Jun 2012)

Dekalogo10.....................................22, 15 €
Uriel............................................. .21,50€
Palasaca....................................... 21,10 €
j.w.pepper..................................... 21,00€


----------



## apeche2000 (23 Jun 2012)

Mmmm...¿ya no hay profetas del comex, de los de "esto va parriba"?


----------



## Goomersindo (23 Jun 2012)

Cojo sitio y aprovecho para mi primer post/apuesta:
Dekalogo10.....................................22, 15 €
Uriel............................................. .21,50€
Goomersindo ................................. 21,20€
Palasaca....................................... 21,10 €
j.w.pepper..................................... 21,00€


----------



## adrian2408 (23 Jun 2012)

felicidades al ganadorr!!!!
adrian2408....................................22,80€
Dekalogo10.....................................22, 15 €
Uriel............................................. .21,50€
Goomersindo ................................. 21,20€
Palasaca....................................... 21,10 €
j.w.pepper..................................... 21,00€


----------



## trusk (23 Jun 2012)

Gracias a todos por las felicitaciones, la verdad es que no fue suerte, fui a vender unos tenedores de plata y me dieron 21,90€ asi que la plata esa semana estaba a 21,90€, que facil es esto.
Vuelvo a participar.

adrian2408......................................22,80€
Dekalogo10.....................................22, 15 €
Uriel............................................. .21,50€
Goomersindo ................................. 21,20€
Palasaca........................................ 21,10 €
j.w.pepper..................................... 21,00€
trusk..............................................20,80€


----------



## opilano (23 Jun 2012)

¡Enhorabuena trusk!, buen comienzo.

adrian2408......................................22 ,80€
opilano...........................................22,35€
Dekalogo10.....................................22,15 €
Uriel..............................................21,50€
Goomersindo ................................. 21,20€
Palasaca........................................ 21,10 €
j.w.pepper..................................... 21,00€
trusk..............................................20,80€


----------



## Gallina (23 Jun 2012)

adrian2408......................................22 ,80€
opilano...........................................22,35€
Dekalogo10.....................................22,15 €
Gallina............................................22,00€
Uriel..............................................21,50€
Goomersindo ................................. 21,20€
Palasaca........................................ 21,10 €
j.w.pepper..................................... 21,00€
trusk..............................................20,80€

Recupero las apuestas y felicito al Ganador Trusk... ¡¡¡Pero no lo metas al agua!!!.






:cook:


----------



## Crisis Warrior (24 Jun 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> Pues ya van 10 estimaciones ganadoras en 41 ocasiones pues es un 25% muy lejos del 51% que es lo mínimo imprescindible para asegurarse ganancias en los casinos, así que seguiran sin verme el pelo::



En los casinos quizás no pero por aquí tiene futuro.

Felicidades Trusk!!!!

Crisis Warrior....................................23,15€ (Venga que esto va parriba!!!:rolleye
adrian2408......................................22 ,80€
opilano........................................... 22,35€
Dekalogo10.....................................22, 15 €
Gallina........................................... .22,00€
Karamazov.......................................21,70€
Uriel............................................. .21,50€
Goomersindo ................................. 21,20€
Palasaca........................................ 21,10 €
j.w.pepper..................................... 21,00€
trusk............................................. .20,80€


----------



## Surfer (24 Jun 2012)

Crisis Warrior....................................23,15€ (Venga que esto va parriba!!!:rolleye
adrian2408......................................22 ,80€
opilano........................................... 22,35€
Dekalogo10.....................................22, 15 €
Gallina........................................... .22,00€
Karamazov.......................................21 ,70€
Uriel............................................. .21,50€
Goomersindo ................................. 21,20€
Palasaca........................................ 21,10 €
j.w.pepper..................................... 21,00€
trusk............................................. .20,80€
surfer.............................................20,50€


----------



## Palasaca (1 Jul 2012)

Hola buenas..

Semana 43 cerrado el viernes a 21,69€






Ganador con todos los honores:
Karamazov.......................................21 ,70€ con un diferencial de 00,01€:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

En segundo lugar:
Uriel............................................. .21,50€ con un diferencial de 00,19€:Aplauso::Aplauso:

Mención especial para:
Gallina........................................... .22,00€ con un diferencial de 00,31€:Aplauso:

Felicidades a los ganadores!!!


----------



## Palasaca (1 Jul 2012)

Un regalo con llamas azules y plateadas molaría he?







Esta es mi estimación para la semana que viene.
Palasaca................21,40€


----------



## Gallina (1 Jul 2012)

Un regalo con llamas azules y plateadas molaría he?








Karamazov.............22,20€
Gallina...................22,00€
Palasaca................21,40€

Creo que me toca ir en la parte de atrás, en el trasportín...
:cook:


----------



## j.w.pepper (1 Jul 2012)

Karamazov.............22,20€
Gallina...................22,00€
j.w.pepper..............21,75€
Palasaca................21,40€


----------



## Dekalogo10 (2 Jul 2012)

Karamazov.............22,20€
Dekalogo10.............22,10 €
Gallina...................22,00€
j.w.pepper..............21,75€
Palasaca................21,40€


----------



## Goomersindo (2 Jul 2012)

Karamazov.............22,20€
Dekalogo10.............22,10 €
Gallina...................22,00€
j.w.pepper..............21,75€
Palasaca................21,40€
Goomersindo ..........21,30


----------



## Crisis Warrior (2 Jul 2012)

Felicidades a los ganadores!! en especial obviamente a Karamazov, que la ha clavado.:

Crisis Warrior..........22,80€
Karamazov.............22,20€
Dekalogo10.............22,10€
Gallina...................22,00€
j.w.pepper..............21,75€
Palasaca................21,40€
Goomersindo...........21,30€


----------



## hablando_en_plata (2 Jul 2012)

Crisis Warrior..........22,80€
Karamazov.............22,20€
Dekalogo10.............22,10€
Gallina...................22,00€
Hablando en plata...21,91€
j.w.pepper..............21,75€
Palasaca................21,40€
Goomersindo...........21,30€


----------



## wolker (2 Jul 2012)

Crisis Warrior..........22,80€
wolker...................22,50€
Karamazov.............22,20€
Dekalogo10.............22,10€
Gallina...................22,00€
Hablando en plata...21,91€
j.w.pepper..............21,75€
Palasaca................21,40€
Goomersindo...........21,30€


----------



## opilano (2 Jul 2012)

*¡Enhorabuena Karamazov!*

Crisis Warrior..........22,80€
wolker...................22,50€
opilano..................22,30€
Karamazov.............22,20€
Dekalogo10.............22,10€
Gallina...................22,00€
Hablando en plata...21,91€
j.w.pepper..............21,75€
Palasaca................21,40€
Goomersindo...........21,30€


----------



## Palasaca (2 Jul 2012)

Hay que fijarse en el detalle de hablando en plata, él hace su estimación dejando una distancia de 00,09€ esa distancia es correcta pues la semana pasada hubo una participación de 12 jugadores.
100:12=8,3 
Esta semana se podía permitir una distancia de 00,08€ entre jugadores.

Por otro lado, puesto que siempre me cedéis el privilegio de nombrar a los ganadores y no siempre puedo hacerlo con la antelación debida, no marco en rojo a nadie de los que habéis realizado estimaciones en esta noche de juerga general.

Ahora ya son pasadas las 9:00 las siguientes estimaciones sí que se teñirán de rojo y a la noche cierro.

Salud y suerte.


----------



## Uriel (2 Jul 2012)

Crisis Warrior..........22,80€
wolker...................22,50€
opilano..................22,30€
Karamazov.............22,20€
Dekalogo10.............22,10€
Gallina...................22,00€
Hablando en plata...21,91€
j.w.pepper..............21,75€
Uriel.......................21,50€
Palasaca................21,40€
Goomersindo...........21,30€


----------



## Palasaca (3 Jul 2012)

Uriel dijo:


> Crisis Warrior..........22,80€
> wolker...................22,50€
> opilano..................22,30€
> Karamazov.............22,20€
> ...




Quoteo y cierre.


----------



## Palasaca (7 Jul 2012)

Semana nº44 Cerrado el Viernes en 22,05€








Uno se pasa y otro se queda corto pero el diferencial es el mismo, así que tenemos un dilema. Volvemos a tener empate y podium compartido

Compartiendo Ganador en esta semana con todos los honores:
Gallina...................22,00€:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: Con un diferencial de 00,05€ Por fin sube al Olimpo)

Compartiendo Ganador en esta semana con todos los honores:
Dekalogo10.............22,10€ :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: Con un diferencial de 00,05€ También se estrena su subida al Olimpo.)


En segundo lugar:
Hablando en plata...21,91€:Aplauso::Aplauso: Con un diferencial de 00,14€

Y una Mención especial:
Karamazov.............22,20€:Aplauso: Con un diferencial de 00,15€


Felicidades a los ganadores y vaya podium apretado que tenemos esta semana:8:


----------



## Palasaca (7 Jul 2012)

Un simbólico regalo que significa; lo mismo que se sumerge asciende a la superficie y lentamente conquista la tierra a paso de tortuga, paso lento pero firme.


----------



## Palasaca (7 Jul 2012)

Mi estimación para la semana que viene:

Palasaca....................22,35€


----------



## opilano (7 Jul 2012)

*¡Enhorabuena al podium multipropiedad!* 

opilano.......................22,70€
Palasaca....................22,35€


----------



## j.w.pepper (7 Jul 2012)

opilano.......................22,70€
Palasaca....................22,35€
j.w.pepper..................21,75€


----------



## Goomersindo (7 Jul 2012)

opilano.......................22,70€
Palasaca....................22,35€
Goomersindo ............ 22,05€
j.w.pepper..................21,75€


----------



## Dekalogo10 (7 Jul 2012)

opilano.......................22,70€
Dekalogo10................ 22,40
Palasaca....................22,35€
Goomersindo ............ 22,05€
j.w.pepper..................21,75€


----------



## sprinser (8 Jul 2012)

opilano.......................22,70€
Dekalogo10................ 22,40
Palasaca....................22,35€
Goomersindo ............ 22,05€
j.w.pepper..................21,75€
Sprinser.....................21,32€


----------



## Gallina (8 Jul 2012)

opilano.......................22,70€
Karamazov................ 22,50
Dekalogo10................ 22,40
Palasaca....................22,35€
Gallina ......................22,15€
Goomersindo ............ 22,05€
j.w.pepper..................21,75€
Sprinser.....................21,32€

¡¡¡GRACIAS!!! ¡¡¡GRACIAS!!! Porfin lo he conseguido, y en compañía se está mejor...
Aquí una foto del pódium multipropiedad en el Olimpo...







El de enmedio.... soy yo.
:cook:


----------



## Crisis Warrior (8 Jul 2012)

Felicidades a los ganadores!!! 


opilano.......................22,70€
Crisis Warrior...............22,60€
Karamazov................ 22,50€
Dekalogo10................ 22,40€
Palasaca....................22,35€
Gallina ......................22,15€
Goomersindo ............ 22,05€
j.w.pepper..................21,75€
Sprinser.....................21,32€


----------



## Uriel (9 Jul 2012)

opilano.......................22,70€
Crisis Warrior...............22,60€
Karamazov................ 22,50€
Dekalogo10................ 22,40€
Palasaca....................22,35€
Gallina ......................22,15€
Goomersindo ............ 22,05€
Uriel..........................21,85€
j.w.pepper..................21,75€
Sprinser.....................21,32€


----------



## Palasaca (14 Jul 2012)

Cerrado el Viernes en 22,32€







Ganador con todos los honores:
Palasaca....................22,35€ con un diferencial de 00,03€

En segundo lugar:
Dekalogo10................ 22,40€ Con un diferencial de 00,08€

Una mención especial:
Gallina ......................22,15€ Con un diferencial de 00,17€

Recuerdo que para admitir un diferencial con el compañero de 00,05€ hace falta que jueguen 20 jugadores y todavía estamos en los 10-12, por lo que se admite una cercanía máxima de 00,08€. 

Yo ya dije en su día que a mi me daba igual, si queréis cambiamos a saltos de 00,05€ como mínimo y así no hay que preocuparse hasta que superemos los 20 jugadores. 

Sino se admite deberéis respetar TODOS la distancia 00,08€ como mínimo, la máxima allá cada cual 

Se abre la votación::

Felicidades a los ganadores!!!)

Y a ver si os estiráis un poco en los regalos que aquí solo un par de personas ponen cosillas:´(


----------



## Palasaca (14 Jul 2012)

Mi estimación para la semana que viene:

Palasaca..................22,50€


----------



## Gallina (14 Jul 2012)

Buenos días a todos!

Mi regalo y felicitación al ganador: le pago cual soldado romano con un denario de la época republicana, que son los de mejor ley de plata. Denario = dinero, cosas del latín y curiosidades de la historia, de dicha moneda viene el término que usamos desde siempre para designar el medio de pago común de bienes y servicios desde la noche de los tiempos... 


Palasaca..................22,50€
Gallina.....................22,30€

Y cierro con mi estimación semanal.
:cook:


----------



## j.w.pepper (14 Jul 2012)

Felicidades a los ganadores.

j.w.pepper...............22,65€
Palasaca..................22,50€
Gallina.....................22,30€


----------



## wolker (14 Jul 2012)

Felicidades a los ganadores.

wolker.........................22,80€
j.w.pepper...................22,65€
Palasaca.....................22,50€
Gallina........................22,30€


----------



## Palasaca (14 Jul 2012)

Gallina, ese es el mejor regalo que he recibido, insuperable, muchas gracias.:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Goomersindo (14 Jul 2012)

wolker.........................22,80€
j.w.pepper...................22,65€
Palasaca.....................22,50€
Gallina........................22,30€
Goomersindo ..............22,20€

Enhorabuena a los ganadores de la semana.
A ver si esta semana pillo podio...


----------



## Palasaca (15 Jul 2012)

Espero vuestra aprobación o rechazo a reducir las distancias a 00,05€ o continuar en el rango 00,10€-00,08€.

Saludos.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (15 Jul 2012)

Esto va para arriba, seguro:

Dekalogo10.................. 23 €
wolker.........................22,80€
j.w.pepper...................22,65€
Palasaca.....................22,50€
Gallina........................22,30€
Goomersindo ..............22,20€
Karamazov ................21,90€


----------



## Crisis Warrior (15 Jul 2012)

Felicidades Palasaca!!

Personalmente me gusta el rango de 0,10 - 0,08€ en el que estamos.

Dekalogo10.................. 23 €
Crisis Warrior................22,90€
wolker.........................22,80€
j.w.pepper...................22,65€
Palasaca.....................22,50€
Gallina........................22,30€
Goomersindo ..............22,20€
Karamazov ................21,90€


----------



## Palasaca (21 Jul 2012)

Semana nº46 Cerrado el viernes en 22,45€






Ganador con todos los honores:
Palasaca.....................22,50€ Con un diferencial de 00,05€:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

En segundo lugar:
Gallina........................22,30€ Con un diferencial de 00,15€:Aplauso::Aplauso:

Una mención especial para:
j.w.pepper...................22,65€ Con un diferencial de 00,20€:Aplauso:

Bueno pues otra vez me toca recibir algún bonito regalo relacionado con la plata.:rolleye:


----------



## Palasaca (21 Jul 2012)

Mi estimación para la semana que viene

22,75€


----------



## j.w.pepper (21 Jul 2012)

Palasaca.....................22,75€
j.w.pepper...................22,65€


----------



## Uriel (22 Jul 2012)

Palasaca.....................22,75€
j.w.pepper...................22,65€
Uriel............................22,50€

¡Enhorabuena Palasaca!


----------



## Gobbo (22 Jul 2012)

Gobbo.........................22,90€
Palasaca.....................22,75€
j.w.pepper...................22,65€
Uriel............................22,50€

Ya sé que os puede parecer una apuesta arriesgada, pero es lo que me sale al ser el precio en euros.


----------



## wolker (22 Jul 2012)

Enhorabuena Palasaca:Aplauso:

wolker...........................23,00€
Gobbo...........................22,90€
Palasaca........................22,75€
j.w.pepper.....................22,65€
Uriel.............................22,50€


----------



## Mazaldeck (22 Jul 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> Ganador con todos los honores:
> Palasaca.....................22,50€ Con un diferencial de 00,05€:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> En segundo lugar:
> ...



Tu regalo que tiene algo relacionado con la plata


----------



## Gallina (22 Jul 2012)

wolker...........................23,00€
Gobbo...........................22,90€
Palasaca........................22,75€
j.w.pepper.....................22,65€
Uriel.............................22,50€
Gallina...........................22,40€

¡¡Qué casshondo, Cegador!! como segundón, supongo que me toca la cáscara...
Mira, voy a poner un regalito pal jefe, por lo menos por ser un pedazo gurú: veo al conforero Carloszorro pidiéndole consejo para sus trapicheos.







Un denario de la antigua Bolskan ibérica, Huesca hoy para los amigos. Disfruta la soldada, Palasaca, que veo que te gustan éstas monedicas... ojo, porque estos poco más de 3,5 gramos de plata (por hacer un promedio) valen a partir de un papelín de 50 Eypos como poco...

:cook:


----------



## Depeche (22 Jul 2012)

Yo digo que estará en 23,78


----------



## adrian2408 (22 Jul 2012)

volvemos a la carga

depeche........................23,78€
adrian2408.....................23,10€
wolker...........................23,00€
Gobbo...........................22,90€
Palasaca........................22,75€
j.w.pepper.....................22,65€
Uriel.............................22,50€
Gallina...........................22,40€


----------



## Goomersindo (22 Jul 2012)

A ver si acierto yendo contracorriente...

depeche........................23,78€
adrian2408.....................23,10€
wolker...........................23,00€
Gobbo...........................22,90€
Palasaca........................22,75€
j.w.pepper.....................22,65€
Uriel.............................22,50€
Gallina...........................22,40€
Goomersindo .................22,25€


----------



## Crisis Warrior (23 Jul 2012)

Enhorabuena Palasaca!!!

Esta semana voy casi tarde.....

depeche........................23,78€
Crisis Warrior..................23,30€
Karamazov....................23,20€
adrian2408.....................23,10€
wolker...........................23,00€
Gobbo...........................22,90€
Palasaca........................22,75€
j.w.pepper.....................22,65€
Uriel.............................22,50€
Gallina...........................22,40€
Goomersindo .................22,25€


----------



## Palasaca (23 Jul 2012)

Entre un Bolskan y un plata-no-es-ta claro que prefiero el denario....pero el plátano también cotizará mucho en el mad max, así que tendré que someterlo a hibernación he ir acumulando.)


----------



## Palasaca (28 Jul 2012)

Semana nº47 Cerrado el Viernes en: 22,51€







Ganador con todos los honores:
Uriel.............................22,50€ Con un diferencial de 00,01€ :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: Menuda diana!!!

En segundo lugar:
Gallina...........................22,40€ Con un diferencial de 00,11€ :Aplauso::Aplauso: Gallina siempre está por ahí cerca, un día será el rey absoluto de la montaña.

Una mención especial para:
j.w.pepper.....................22,65€ Con un diferencial de 00,14€ :Aplauso: Fue rey de la montaña en la semana nº38.

Felicidades a los ganadores especialmente a Uriel que se estrena como rey de la montaña en esta semana.


----------



## Palasaca (28 Jul 2012)

Mientras busco un regalo mantengo mi estimación para la semana que viene:

Palasaca....................22,75€


----------



## Palasaca (28 Jul 2012)

El regalo es evidente, además en su mayor parte es de plata - Composición medalla de oro: 92,5% plata, 1,34% oro, resto cobre (mínimo 6 gramos de oro) peso unos 400 gr.


----------



## j.w.pepper (28 Jul 2012)

Palasaca....................22,75€
j.w.pepper..................22,85€


----------



## Uriel (28 Jul 2012)

Palasaca....................22,75€
j.w.pepper..................22,85€
Uriel..........................22,65€

Gracias por el precioso regalo palasaca!


----------



## Goomersindo (28 Jul 2012)

Palasaca....................22,75€
j.w.pepper..................22,85€
Uriel..........................22,65€
Goomersindo..............22,50€


----------



## opilano (28 Jul 2012)

opilano.......................23,00€
j.w.pepper..................22,85€
Palasaca....................22,75€
Uriel..........................22,65€
Goomersindo..............22,50€


----------



## kelt (28 Jul 2012)

Voy a probar esta quiniela


Kelt............................23.20€
Karamazov.................23,10€
opilano.......................23,00€
j.w.pepper..................22,85€
Palasaca....................22,75€
Uriel..........................22,65€
Goomersindo..............22,50€


----------



## adrian2408 (29 Jul 2012)

haber que tal esta semana

Kelt............................23.20€
adrian2408..................23,20€
Karamazov..................23,10€
opilano.......................23,00€
j.w.pepper..................22,85€
Palasaca....................22,75€
Uriel..........................22,65€
Goomersindo..............22,50€


----------



## Palasaca (29 Jul 2012)

Karamazov


> En relacion a la pregunta que planteaba Palasaca, creo que estaria bien acotar a 0.05€ la diferencia minima en las estimaciones.



Yo también pienso que para ser coherentes y poder hacer aproximaciones estimativas más precisas los saltos deberían ser 00,05€. Entiendo que mantener una distancia de 00,10€ es como tener tu pequeño cortijo acotado sin dar posibilidad a otro de ser más certero que uno mismo y da mayor seguridad en los márgenes al hacer la estimación.

Necesitamos más opiniones, de momento:
Crisis Warrior 00,10€ (Tal como eramos)
Karamazov 00,05€ (me arrimo que tengo frío)
Palasaca 00,05€ (Ya he pasado 2 veces por la experiencia y una gané:Baile


----------



## pislacho10 (29 Jul 2012)

Kelt............................23.20€
adrian2408..................23,20€
Karamazov..................23,10€
opilano.......................23,00€
j.w.pepper..................22,85€
Palasaca....................22,75€
Uriel..........................22,65€
Goomersindo..............22,50€
Pislacho10.................22,35€


----------



## olestalkyn (29 Jul 2012)

De nuevo al ataque. 
Me gusta 0,05 de horquilla. La competencia es dura :baba:

Kelt............................23.20€
adrian2408..................23,20€
Karamazov..................23,10€
opilano.......................23,00€
j.w.pepper..................22,85€
Palasaca....................22,75€
Uriel..........................22,65€
Goomersindo..............22,50€
olestalkyn..................22,40€
Pislacho10.................22,35€


----------



## wolker (29 Jul 2012)

*Palasaca*, por dios, pon orden.:

El forero: adrian2408 ha plagiado en su predicción al forero: Kelt.ienso:

Ya hay predicciones con “horquilla” 00,05.:fiufiu:

Que hacemos, dirígenos. Visto la demanda participativa de estos últimos días. Habría que inclinarse por ese 00,05…


----------



## Palasaca (29 Jul 2012)

Kelt............................23.20€
adrian2408..................23,20€ Esta estimación no es válida puede cambiarla.
Karamazov..................23,10€
opilano.......................23,00€
j.w.pepper..................22,85€
Palasaca....................22,75€
Uriel..........................22,65€
Goomersindo..............22,50€
olestalkyn..................22,40€
Pislacho10.................22,35€

Olestalyn se autoposiciona a 00,05€ de forma voluntaria, yo soy partidario de que estemos más juntos, igualmente Wolker y karamazov también están a favor, en consecuencia aunque no lleguemos a 20 jugadores creo que lo justo serían saltos de 00,05€. 
Son 4 votos a favor y 1 voto en contra, lo siento Crisis Warrior, cualquier jugador se podrá posicionar a 0,05€ aprobado por mayoría.:


----------



## wolker (29 Jul 2012)

Kelt............................23.20€
adrian2408..................23,20€ Esta estimación no es válida puede cambiarla.
Karamazov..................23,10€
opilano.......................23,00€
wolker........................22,90€
j.w.pepper..................22,85€
Palasaca....................22,75€
Uriel..........................22,65€
Goomersindo...............22,50€
olestalkyn..................22,40€
Pislacho10..................22,35€


----------



## adrian2408 (30 Jul 2012)

yo me uno a la peticion de la horquilla de 0,05

adrian2408..................23,30€(fallo tecnico,disculpenme)
Kelt............................23.20€
Karamazov..................23,10€
opilano.......................23,00€
wolker........................22,90€
j.w.pepper..................22,85€
Palasaca....................22,75€
Uriel..........................22,65€
Goomersindo...............22,50€
olestalkyn..................22,40€
Pislacho10..................22,35€


----------



## Palasaca (5 Ago 2012)

Semana nº48 Cerrado el Viernes en 22,36€






Ganador absoluto con todos los honores:
Pislacho10..................22,35€ Con un diferencial de 00,01€ (Ultimamente la claváis):Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

En segundo lugar:
olestalkyn..................22,40€ Con un diferencial de 00,04€ (Un Uy..Casi..pero no, ahora hay que afinar mucho para ser ganador absoluto):Aplauso::Aplauso:

Una mención especial para:
Goomersindo...............22,50€ Con un diferencial de 00,14€ (Insiste que al final llegarás a lo más alto):Aplauso:

Felicidades a los ganadores especialmente a Pislacho10 que ya son 4 veces las que gana.


----------



## Palasaca (5 Ago 2012)

Este regalo se lo tomo prestado a Carlos Zorro y Negro Futuro, para que pueda disfrutarlo esta semana Pislacho10.


----------



## j.w.pepper (5 Ago 2012)

j.w.pepper.........22,40 €


----------



## pislacho10 (5 Ago 2012)

Muchas gracias Palasaca, me encanta la figurita. Describe la situación a la perfección, parece que el toro no tiene claro si embestir o aguantar, al igual que la plata. Creo que a corto plazo el precio se mantendrá estático, incluso puede que a la baja, pero no olvidemos que a la larga, los toros siempre acaban embistiendo 
Mi previsión para esta semana 22'30


----------



## Palasaca (5 Ago 2012)

j.w.pepper............22,40€
Pislacho10............22,30€
Palasaca...............22,25€


----------



## Goomersindo (5 Ago 2012)

Goomersindo.........22,50€
j.w.pepper............22,40€
Pislacho10............22,30€
Palasaca...............22,25€

A ver si subo algún escalón del podio esta semana...


----------



## wolker (5 Ago 2012)

Felicidades *pislacho10*:

wolker..................22,70€
Goomersindo..........22,50€
j.w.pepper.............22,40€
Pislacho10.............22,30€
Palasaca...............22,25€


----------



## sprinser (5 Ago 2012)

Felicidades pislacho10, ahora a la vuelta de las vacaciones mi pronostico es...
Sprinser................23,01€
wolker..................22,70€
Goomersindo..........22,50€
j.w.pepper.............22,40€
Pislacho10.............22,30€
Palasaca...............22,25€


----------



## j.w.pepper (12 Ago 2012)

Cierre viernes, fuente 24hgold.com: 22,87 Euros

Felicidades a* Sprinser*


Ganador Sprinser................23,01€ con un diferencial de 0,14 cts
Segundo lugar wolker..................22,70€ diferencial de 0,17 cts
Mención especial Goomersindo..........22,50€ diferencial de 0,37 cts (Otra vez tercero, estás abonado al bronce chaval!!!)

Al resto diplomas olímpicos. 

Regalo para el ganador, sonando la música de carros de fuego: 5 bolívares de plata, popularmente conocidos en Venezuela como fuertes:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Palasaca (12 Ago 2012)

Perfecto j.w.pepper, si copias y pegas el gráfico actualizado en tu mensaje quedará niquelado:
La semana es la nº49






Sprinser ya ha ganado en 5 ocasiones:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Palasaca (12 Ago 2012)

Palasaca.............23,50€


----------



## j.w.pepper (12 Ago 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> Perfecto j.w.pepper, si copias y pegas el gráfico actualizado en tu mensaje quedará niquelado:
> La semana es la nº49
> 
> 
> ...



¿Como haces para copiar y pegar, es directamente?. Es que yo uso el Imageshack y es un poco tedioso. Gracias.


----------



## j.w.pepper (12 Ago 2012)

Palasaca.............23,50€
j.w.pepper...........23,15€


----------



## wolker (12 Ago 2012)

Felicidades al Campeón.


Palasaca...............23,50€
wolker..................23,25€
j.w.pepper............23,15€


----------



## Gallina (12 Ago 2012)

Palasaca...............23,50€
wolker..................23,25€
j.w.pepper............23,15€
Gallina..................22´90€

¡¡Enhorabuena Sprinster!! Y al resto de agraciados :Baile: ¡Buena puntería!







Ya os dejo material para seguir entrenando.
:cook:


----------



## Palasaca (12 Ago 2012)

No hace falta usar el imageshak, Tan solo ponte encima del gráfico de la plata y haz clik botón derecho, copiar url de la imagen, luego copias todo el código url que representa la imagen, entonces utilizas el botón insertar imagen del foro (editando en tu mensaje) y automaticamente se hará la conversión de código a imagen (aunque veas números y letras da igual, nosotros veremos el gráfico) porque es un documento de google docs y nos dirige a ese documento.

En resumen se copia y pega directamente con la opción copiar url de la imagen y luego el botón insertar imagen (del foro) y pegar:Baile:


----------



## Berciano230 (12 Ago 2012)

buenas 23,00 saludos


----------



## Palasaca (12 Ago 2012)

Palasaca...............23,50€
wolker..................23,25€
j.w.pepper............23,15€
berciano230..........23,00€
Gallina..................22,90€


----------



## pislacho10 (12 Ago 2012)

Felicidades Sprinser :Aplauso:

Palasaca...............23,50€
wolker..................23,25€
j.w.pepper............23,15€
berciano230..........23,00€
Gallina..................22,90€
Pislacho10............22,60


----------



## Goomersindo (12 Ago 2012)

Palasaca...............23,50€
wolker..................23,25€
j.w.pepper............23,15€
berciano230..........23,00€
Gallina..................22,90€
Goomersindo.........22,75€
Pislacho10............22,60

Repitiendo bronce olímpico, a ver si desde la playa me inspiro un poco mas...


----------



## sprinser (12 Ago 2012)

Muchas gracias a todos.Suerte a los pronosticadores de esta semana.Me tengo que ir por motivos de trabajo.


----------



## Uriel (13 Ago 2012)

Palasaca...............23,50€
wolker..................23,25€
j.w.pepper............23,15€
berciano230..........23,00€
Gallina..................22,90€
Goomersindo.........22,75€
Pislacho10............22,60€
Uriel.....................22,50€


----------



## Dekalogo10 (17 Ago 2012)

como ya no llego a tiempo, doy ganador a gallina 

Palasaca...............23,50€
wolker..................23,25€
j.w.pepper............23,15€
berciano230..........23,00€
Gallina..................22,90€
Goomersindo.........22,75€
Pislacho10............22,60€
Uriel.....................22,50€


----------



## Palasaca (19 Ago 2012)

Semana nº50 cerrado el Viernes a 22,76€ Fuente: Gold Price in US Dollar, Silver Price in US Dollar and Charts in US Dollar - Live Market Prices






Ganador con todos los honores (Te damos el HOro)
Goomersindo.........22,75€ Con un diferencial de 00,01€:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: (Ahí le has dao)

En segundo lugar (Te damos la FLata)
Gallina..................22,90€ Con un diferencial de 00,14€ :Aplauso::Aplauso: (Dekalogo10 te puso en lo alto pero cerca has estado)

Una mención especial (Te damos el Gronce)
Pislacho10............22,60€ Con un diferencial de 00,16€ :Aplauso: (Otra vez en el podium)

Queda poco tiempo para las felicitaciones, los regalos y las estimaciones así que daros prisa:Baile:


----------



## Palasaca (19 Ago 2012)

Palasaca..................23,00€


----------



## Berciano230 (19 Ago 2012)

berciano...............22,90


----------



## Palasaca (19 Ago 2012)

Mi regalo Goomersindo


----------



## Palasaca (19 Ago 2012)

Corellano.................22,34€
Palasaca..................23,00€
berciano..................22,90€


----------



## adrian2408 (19 Ago 2012)

Palasaca..................23,00€
berciano..................22,90€
adrian2408...............22,80€
Corellano.................22,34€


----------



## j.w.pepper (19 Ago 2012)

Palasaca..................23,00€
berciano..................22,90€
adrian2408...............22,80€
j.w.pepper...............22,70€
Corellano.................22,34€


----------



## Goomersindo (19 Ago 2012)

Por fin un primer puesto ) )
Gracias por la moneda, Palasaca, no la conocía.
A ver si esta semana vuelve a sonar la flauta (de plata, of course)

Palasaca..................23,00€
berciano..................22,90€
adrian2408...............22,80€
j.w.pepper...............22,70€
Goomersindo............22,60€
Corellano.................22,34€


----------



## Palasaca (19 Ago 2012)

Goomersindo dijo:


> Por fin un primer puesto ) )
> Gracias por la moneda, Palasaca, no la conocía.
> A ver si esta semana vuelve a sonar la flauta (de plata, of course)



De nada y ya de paso....quiero mi tanks...dale al botón


----------



## pislacho10 (19 Ago 2012)

Felicidades al ganador :Aplauso:

Pislacho10................23,10€
Palasaca..................23,00€
berciano..................22,90€
adrian2408...............22,80€
j.w.pepper...............22,70€
Goomersindo............22,60€
Corellano.................22,34€


----------



## Gallina (19 Ago 2012)

Pislacho10................23,10€
Palasaca..................23,00€
berciano..................22,90€
adrian2408...............22,80€
j.w.pepper...............22,70€
Goomersindo............22,60€
Gallina.....................22,50€
Corellano.................22,34€

Felicidades Goomersindo!! Te adelanto un regalito...






:cook:


----------



## Goomersindo (19 Ago 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> De nada y ya de paso....quiero mi tanks...dale al botón



Hecho, acabo de volver de vacaciones y aun estoy con la torrija... :o


----------



## Uriel (19 Ago 2012)

Pislacho10................23,10€
Palasaca..................23,00€
berciano..................22,90€
adrian2408...............22,80€
j.w.pepper...............22,70€
Goomersindo............22,60€
Gallina.....................22,50€
Uriel........................22,40€
Corellano.................22,34€


----------



## wolker (19 Ago 2012)

*Felicidades Goomersindo*

wolker.....................23,15€
Pislacho10................23,10€
Palasaca..................23,00€
berciano..................22,90€
adrian2408...............22,80€
j.w.pepper...............22,70€
Goomersindo............22,60€
Gallina.....................22,50€
Corellano.................22,34€


----------



## Palasaca (25 Ago 2012)

Semana nº51 Cerrado el viernes a 24,60€ fuente: Gold Price in US Dollar, Silver Price in US Dollar and Charts in US Dollar - Live Market Prices







Ganador con todos los honores (Te damos el Joro)
wolker.....................23,15€ Con un diferencial de 1,45€ :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

En Segundo lugar (Te damos la flata)
Pislacho10................23,10€ Con un diferencial de 1,50€ :Aplauso::Aplauso:

Una mención especial (Me pillo el gronce)
Palasaca..................23,00€ Con un diferencial de 1,60€:Aplauso:

Felicidades a los ganadores. Subidón subidón)


----------



## BaNGo (25 Ago 2012)

Yo dejaria el premio desierto, que no os habeis acercado mucho que digamos.
Cualquier domingo de estos me animo a participar y me dejais en ridiculo.


----------



## Palasaca (25 Ago 2012)

Mi regalo para Wolker. Quizás deberías ir pensando en un cambio de look en tu Triumph y darle este aire platero:


----------



## Palasaca (25 Ago 2012)

BaNGo dijo:


> Yo dejaria el premio desierto, que no os habeis acercado mucho que digamos.
> Cualquier domingo de estos me animo a participar y me dejais en ridiculo.




Hombre en realidad siempre hay 3 ganadores pues las reglas ya dicen que son los 2 que más se acercan + una mención especial (independientemente de la distancia que ponga el mercado)

Ciertamente es la primera vez que la distancia es "tan grande" pero es que la hemos clavado varias veces en este primer año y casi siempre muy cerca, por eso en el gráfico se superponen rojo y azul. Por cierto que se separen el rojo y el azul queda mejor he? especialmente si es hacia arriba.

La semana que viene será la 52, cerraré el primer gráfico anual y abriré uno nuevo, posiblemente no tenga internet así que tendréis que poner vosotros los ganadores y en cuanto tenga "el reenganche" arreglo los gráficos.
Saludos.


----------



## Palasaca (25 Ago 2012)

Palasaca...............24,90€


----------



## BaNGo (25 Ago 2012)

Palasaca...............24,90€
BaNGo.................23,85€


----------



## j.w.pepper (25 Ago 2012)

Palasaca...............24,90€
j.w.pepper.............24,40€
BaNGo..................23,85€


----------



## wolker (25 Ago 2012)

Acepto el ORO, por supuesto. Aunque, bien es cierto, que mis *felicitaciones son para todos*. Ya que si estamos “aquí” apostando al “máximo rendimiento” algo nos habrá beneficiado en la realidad.:Aplauso:

Palasaca. Sorprendente vaticinio. Impresionante diría.
Ayer en mi garaje, no viene al caso, o si, pera ahí queda...






Viernes 24, día de estreno.


----------



## wolker (25 Ago 2012)

Palasaca...................24,90€
wolker......................24,70€
j.w.pepper................24,40€
BaNGo......................23,85€


----------



## Palasaca (25 Ago 2012)

Vaya pepinaco felicidades:8:


----------



## opilano (25 Ago 2012)

Palasaca...................24,90€
wolker......................24,70€
Opilano....................24,60€
j.w.pepper................24,40€
BaNGo......................23,85€


----------



## Berciano230 (25 Ago 2012)

berciano230................25,00€


----------



## Palasaca (25 Ago 2012)

Poniendo orden:

berciano230..............25,00€
Palasaca...................24,90€
wolker......................24,70€
Opilano....................24,60€
j.w.pepper................24,40€
BaNGo......................23,85€


----------



## Uriel (25 Ago 2012)

berciano230..............25,00€
Palasaca...................24,90€
Uriel.........................24,80€
wolker......................24,70€
Opilano....................24,60€
j.w.pepper................24,40€
BaNGo......................23,85€


----------



## pislacho10 (26 Ago 2012)

pislacho10................25,10€
berciano230..............25,00€
Palasaca...................24,90€
Uriel.........................24,80€
wolker......................24,70€
Opilano....................24,60€
j.w.pepper................24,40€
BaNGo......................23,85€


----------



## Goomersindo (26 Ago 2012)

*Felicidades, wolker*

pislacho10................25,10€
berciano230..............25,00€
Palasaca...................24,90€
Uriel.........................24,80€
wolker......................24,70€
Opilano....................24,60€
j.w.pepper................24,40€
Goomersindo.............24,00€
BaNGo......................23,85€


----------



## j.w.pepper (26 Ago 2012)

Os veo con ánimos bastante alcistas para el metal.


----------



## adrian2408 (26 Ago 2012)

pislacho10................25,10€
berciano230..............25,00€
Palasaca...................24,90€
Uriel.........................24,80€
wolker......................24,70€
Opilano....................24,60€
adrian2408...............24,50€
j.w.pepper................24,40€
Goomersindo.............24,00€
BaNGo......................23,85€


----------



## Dekalogo10 (27 Ago 2012)

pislacho10................25,10€
berciano230..............25,00€
Palasaca...................24,90€
Uriel.........................24,80€
wolker......................24,70€
Opilano....................24,60€
adrian2408...............24,50€
j.w.pepper................24,40€
Dekalogo10...............24,30 €
Goomersindo.............24,00€
BaNGo......................23,85€


----------



## Goomersindo (2 Sep 2012)

Parece que Palasaca nos ha dejado huerfanos este fin de semana :´´´(

Despues del arreon, supongo que el ganador habrá sido pislacho, enhorabuena!!!

No se si habrá porra esta semana, pero yo pongo mi predicción:

Goomersindo ................ 24,50€


----------



## j.w.pepper (3 Sep 2012)

Goomersindo ................ 24,50€
j.w.pepper.....................24,40€


----------



## wolker (3 Sep 2012)

*Semana nº 52*. “Se cierra el año sin dato oficial” 25,20 Euros para ser “exactos”. No hay problema para el pódium.

Ganador con todos los honores.
pislacho10................25,10€ con un diferencial de 0,10 €

En Segundo lugar.
berciano230..............25,00€ con un diferencial de 0.20 €

Una mención especial.
Palasaca...................24,90€ con un diferencial de 0.30 €


----------



## wolker (3 Sep 2012)

wolker..........................25,00€
Goomersindo ................ 24,50€
j.w.pepper.....................24,40€


----------



## BaNGo (3 Sep 2012)

BaNGo..........................25,50€
wolker..........................25,00€
Goomersindo ................ 24,50€
j.w.pepper.....................24,40€


----------



## Uriel (3 Sep 2012)

BaNGo..........................25,50€
wolker..........................25,00€
Uriel.............................24,60€
Goomersindo ................ 24,50€
j.w.pepper.....................24,40€


----------



## Palasaca (3 Sep 2012)

Cuelgo nuestra primera tabla de 52 semanas (El año 1º)


----------



## Palasaca (3 Sep 2012)

Siento deciros que técnicamente esta semana solo Goomersindo puede ganar con todos los honores al postear antes de las 00:00 horas del domingo. Los demás nos teñimos de rojo y aunque acertemos (o nos acerquemos) en nuestra estimación esta será sin honor.
BaNGo..........................25,50€
Palasaca........................25,10
wolker..........................25,00€
Uriel.............................24,60€
Goomersindo ................ 24,50€
j.w.pepper.....................24,40€


----------



## Goomersindo (3 Sep 2012)

Hombre, yo creo que todos andabamos esperando la publicación de resultados para poner nuestro pronóstico.

Quiza sería mas entretenido que, ya que esta ocasion ha sido un poco especial, tiñeras a todos de negro, que eso le da mas vidilla...

Por cierto, premio honorífico para pislacho (a ver si se ve bien, que nunca he intentado colgar fotos :


----------



## Palasaca (4 Sep 2012)

Perdona Pislacho 10 se me olvidó tu regalo, espero que te guste esta campana anunciando lo que todos esperan:







Por otro parte respecto a lo comentado por Goomersindo. 
Cualquiera puede decir a cuanto se cierra el viernes ya avisé que no tendría posibilidad de acceder a internet. El poner los resultados no está acotado a nadie siempre que lo exponga lo suficientemente claro, quiero decir que yo no tengo la exclusiva de esto, de hecho fue Sprinser el creador del hilo y aunque es cierto que yo me ocupo de poner los datos cada semana no es menos cierto que a veces, si tardo mucho, siempre sale alguien para ponerlos, esta vez estamos casi todos fuera de tiempo y no hago más que aplicar las normas que a nosotros mismos nos hemos dado y según esas normas se pueden hacer estimaciones fuera de tiempo pero con tintura roja, no es nada grave, solo se avisa que los rojos jugaron con el juego empezado y eso es bueno saberlo, saber que apostaron teniendo más información del mercado que otros.:

P.D. Este domingo tampoco podré atender la porra. Será la semana nº1 del año 2


----------



## Goomersindo (9 Sep 2012)

Bueno chavalada, le cojo el relevo por esta semana al amigo Palasaca.

Cierre del viernes a 26,22€ (como un tiro que va hoyga!!!)

Ganador *sin* todos los honores. (jejeje)
BaNGo................25,50€ con un diferencial de 0,72 €

En Segundo lugar.
Palasaca..............25,10€ con un diferencial de 1,12 €

Una mención especial.
wolker...................25,00€ con un diferencial de 1,22€

Vaya dos semanas llevamos. Subidon subidon!!!

Edito para incluir un regalo "especial" para BaNGo:


----------



## Goomersindo (9 Sep 2012)

Comenzamos la porra:

Goomersindo ............ 26,70€


----------



## Gallina (9 Sep 2012)

Buenas familia, estaba ésto un poco olvidado...

Goomersindo ............ 26,70€
Gallina.....................26,40€


Yo creo que va a corregir un poco, o más bien lo deseo, a ver si puedo traerme unas onzitas más para casa, puñetas!!

:cook:


----------



## j.w.pepper (9 Sep 2012)

Goomersindo ............ 26,70€
j.w.pepper................ 26,50€


----------



## BaNGo (9 Sep 2012)

Esta semana voy a por la porra con todos los honores.


BaNGo........................ 26,90 €
Goomersindo ............ 26,70 €


----------



## j.w.pepper (9 Sep 2012)

lol, posteamos en el mismo instante


----------



## j.w.pepper (9 Sep 2012)

BaNGo........................ 26,90 €
Goomersindo ............... 26,70 €
j.w.pepper...................26,50 €


----------



## Gallina (9 Sep 2012)

Yesss... ¿lo arreglo?

BanGo................26,90€
Goomersindo........26,70€
J.W.Pepper..........26,50€
Gallina................26,40€

:cook:


----------



## Goomersindo (9 Sep 2012)

Como buenos ejpañoles, lo dejamos todo para hacerlo a última hora... Bueno, a última media hora :XX:


----------



## sprinser (9 Sep 2012)

BanGo................26,90€
Goomersindo........26,70€
J.W.Pepper..........26,50€
Gallina................26,40€
Sprinser...............26,33€



Buenas noches,nuestro querido amigo Palasaca parece estar de vacaciones..

Regalo para el ganador...


----------



## Uriel (9 Sep 2012)

Apresurándome que faltan 10 minutos

BanGo................26,90€
Goomersindo........26,70€
Uriel...................26,60€
J.W.Pepper..........26,50€
Gallina................26,40€
Sprinser...............26,33€


----------



## vicius23 (9 Sep 2012)

BanGo................26,90€
Goomersindo........26,70€
Uriel...................26,60€
J.W.Pepper..........26,50€
Gallina................26,40€
Sprinser...............26,33€
vicius23...............27,10€

Esta semana pelotazo, yo voy por todo lo alto.


----------



## tel (9 Sep 2012)

vicius23...............27,10€
BanGo................26,90€
Goomersindo........26,70€
Uriel...................26,60€
J.W.Pepper..........26,50€
Gallina................26,40€
Sprinser...............26,33€
Tel.......................26,25€


----------



## skifi (10 Sep 2012)

Creo que llego un poco tarde, así que me autoedito para ponerme en rojo y quedar fuera... :: De todas formas, yo creo que le toca pegar un bajón

vicius23...............27,10€
BanGo................26,90€
Goomersindo........26,70€
Uriel...................26,60€
J.W.Pepper..........26,50€
Gallina................26,40€
Sprinser...............26,33€
Tel.......................26,25€
skifi.....................25,77€


----------



## Palasaca (11 Sep 2012)

vicius23...............27,10€
BanGo................26,90€
Goomersindo........26,70€
Uriel...................26,60€
J.W.Pepper..........26,50€
Gallina................26,40€
Sprinser...............26,33€
Tel.......................26,25€
Palasaca................25,90€
skifi.....................25,77€


Yo también llego de color rojo.


----------



## Palasaca (11 Sep 2012)

Ante todo agradecer a Goomersindo haberse ocupado del hilo en mi ausencia, a veces puedo avisar otras no, el caso es que el hilo siga arriba sin importar quien se ocupe de él.+10 puntos.
He visto que casi os pilla el tren, todos haciendo estimaciones en la última media hora :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Y bueno estrenamos gráfico de la plata Año II Semana Nº1






Evidentemente a medida que se sumen semanas empezarán a dibujarse las líneas gráfico del año II.

Para los que les gusta el subidón y mientras se dibuja próximamente el nuevo gráfico pongo el año I y una semana más la nº53


----------



## Dekalogo10 (11 Sep 2012)

vicius23...............27,10€
BanGo................26,90€
Goomersindo........26,70€
Uriel...................26,60€
J.W.Pepper..........26,50€
Gallina................26,40€
Dekalogo10..........26,30€
Sprinser...............26,33€
Tel.......................26,25€
Palasaca................25,90€
skifi.....................25,77€

no se de qué color llego pero todos apuntais muy fino.


----------



## Palasaca (11 Sep 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> vicius23...............27,10€
> BanGo................26,90€
> Goomersindo........26,70€
> Uriel...................26,60€
> ...



Ya está arreglado el color para los que llegan tarde.


----------



## Palasaca (16 Sep 2012)

Semana nº2 Año II
Cerrado el viernes en 26,36€







Ganador con todos los honores:
Sprinser...............26,33€ Con un diferencial de 00,03€

En segundo lugar:
Gallina................26,40€ Con un diferencial de 00,04€

Una mención especial (en rojo):
Dekalogo10..........26,30€

*La mención especial debe ser retirada a Dekalogo10, la razón es la siguiente:

Hace tiempo se votó y se acordó que el diferencial mínimo con el compañero sería de 00,05€ Dekalogo10 se acerco hasta los 00,03€*

*Gracias a Wolker por advertirme del error en el podium.*

La mención especial es para:
Tel.......................26,25€ Con un diferencial de 00,11€

Felicidades a los ganadores.

Pongo el histórico gráfico burbujista que suma 54 semanas:


----------



## Uriel (16 Sep 2012)

Enhorabuena Sprinser!

Bueno, voy a ser el primero en apostar de este domingo.

Uriel....................26,60€


----------



## BaNGo (16 Sep 2012)

BaNGo................27,20€
Uriel....................26,60€


----------



## sprinser (16 Sep 2012)

Muchas gracias! 

BaNGo................27,20€
Sprinser...............26,80€
Uriel....................26,60€


----------



## pislacho10 (16 Sep 2012)

Felicidades sprinser! Buen olfato 

Pislacho10...........27,60€
BaNGo................27,20€
Sprinser...............26,80€
Uriel....................26,60€


----------



## Palasaca (16 Sep 2012)

Pislacho10............27,60€
BaNGo.................27,20€
Sprinser...............26,80€
Uriel....................26,60€
Palasaca...............26,46€


----------



## Tin Rope (16 Sep 2012)

Mi primera aparición en este hilo y voy a tirar la casa por la ventana.

Quebractubre.......28,10€
Pislacho10............27,60€
BaNGo.................27,20€
Sprinser...............26,80€
Uriel....................26,60€
Palasaca...............26,46€


----------



## Goomersindo (16 Sep 2012)

Enhorabuena Sprinser!!!

Mantengo la apuesta.

Quebractubre.......28,10€
Pislacho10............27,60€
BaNGo.................27,20€
Sprinser...............26,80€
Goomersindo........26,70€
Uriel....................26,60€
Palasaca...............26,46€


----------



## Depeche (16 Sep 2012)

Yo digo que 27,55 dolares

Quebractubre.......28,10€
Pislacho10............27,60€
BaNGo.................27,20€
Sprinser...............26,80€
Goomersindo........26,70€
Uriel....................26,60€
Palasaca...............26,46€[/QUOTE]
Depeche.............. 27,55€


----------



## skifi (16 Sep 2012)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo digo que 27,55 dolares
> 
> Quebractubre.......28,10€
> Pislacho10............27,60€
> ...



Pues los estamos marcando todos en euros... o__O;

Yo redondeo a 29 euros, ¡que no se diga!

skifi....................29,00€
Quebractubre.......28,10€
Pislacho10............27,60€
BaNGo.................27,20€
Sprinser...............26,80€
Goomersindo........26,70€
Uriel....................26,60€
Palasaca...............26,46€
Depeche.............. 27,55€


----------



## wolker (16 Sep 2012)

Desacuerdo con el Pódium, y valoraciones propias.

Hay que tener más rigor con las apuestas y ceñirse a las reglas estipuladas. Bien es cierto, que algunas apuestas se hacen de madrugada y lo veo correcto que se dé un margen e incluso que se tiñan de rojo y se acepten. Ahora bien, apostar el lunes cuando ya “ha salido el sol”… se debería por parte del “Regidor” Palasaca proceder a su eliminación haciéndoselo saber al forero.

En cuanto al Pódium, esta semana el tercer clasificado debería de ser Tel. Ya que, Dekalogo10, sin valorar el momento de su apuesta, sí que lo hizo sin respetar el “diferencial” de 00.05. Y su apuesta no es correcta.

skifi....................29,00€
Quebractubre.......28,10€
wolker.................27,75€
Pislacho10............27,60€
Depeche..............27,55€
BaNGo.................27,20€
Sprinser...............26,80€
Goomersindo.........26,70€
Uriel....................26,60€
Palasaca...............26,46€


----------



## adrian2408 (16 Sep 2012)

skifi....................29,00€
Quebractubre.......28,10€
wolker.................27,75€
adrian2408..........27,65€
Pislacho10............27,60€
Depeche..............27,55€
BaNGo.................27,20€
Sprinser...............26,80€
Goomersindo.........26,70€
Uriel....................26,60€
Palasaca...............26,46€


----------



## Palasaca (16 Sep 2012)

wolker dijo:


> Desacuerdo con el Pódium, y valoraciones propias.
> 
> Hay que tener más rigor con las apuestas y ceñirse a las reglas estipuladas. Bien es cierto, que algunas apuestas se hacen de madrugada y lo veo correcto que se dé un margen e incluso que se tiñan de rojo y se acepten. Ahora bien, apostar el lunes cuando ya “ha salido el sol”… se debería por parte del “Regidor” Palasaca proceder a su eliminación haciéndoselo saber al forero.
> 
> ...



Gracias Wolker, se me pasó el detalle del diferencial ni siquiera hice el cálculo porque ya estaba teñido de rojo, ya está editado. 
Recuerdo que todos pueden realizar estimaciones fuera de tiempo incluso pueden ganar en rojo pero sin honor, lo que de ninguna manera es aceptable por el momento y hasta que seamos un masa considerable de participantes es acercarse a menos de 00,05€.

Depeche, la particularidad del hilo del valor dominical de la plata es que las estimaciones se hacen en € no se tendrán en cuenta valoraciones en $. Al final lo has denominado con la marca € así que como tal se valora.


----------



## Palasaca (16 Sep 2012)

skifi....................29,00€
Quebractubre.......28,10€
wolker.................27,75€
adrian2408..........27,65€
Pislacho10............27,60€
Depeche..............27,55€
BaNGo.................27,20€
Sprinser...............26,80€
Goomersindo.........26,70€
Uriel....................26,60€
Palasaca...............26,46€


----------



## Crisis Warrior (16 Sep 2012)

Vuelvo por aquí después de una temporada de inactividad, que la plata os acompañe 


skifi....................29,00€
Quebractubre.......28,10€
wolker.................27,75€
adrian2408..........27,65€
Pislacho10............27,60€
Depeche..............27,55€
BaNGo.................27,20€
Crisis Warrior.........27,00€
Sprinser...............26,80€
Goomersindo.........26,70€
Uriel....................26,60€
Palasaca...............26,46€


----------



## elbruce (16 Sep 2012)

skifi....................29,00€
Quebractubre.......28,10€
elbruce ..............27,90 €
wolker.................27,75€
adrian2408..........27,65€
Pislacho10............27,60€
Depeche..............27,55€
BaNGo.................27,20€
Crisis Warrior.........27,00€
Sprinser...............26,80€
Goomersindo.........26,70€
Uriel....................26,60€
Palasaca...............26,46€


----------



## Palasaca (16 Sep 2012)

Y antes de terminar el valor dominical de hoy aquí mi "regalo" para Sprinser:


----------



## olestalkyn (16 Sep 2012)

Esto va "pa´rriba" :Aplauso:

skifi....................29,00€
Quebractubre.......28,10€
elbruce ..............27,90 €
wolker.................27,75€
adrian2408..........27,65€
Pislacho10............27,60€
Depeche..............27,55€
BaNGo.................27,20€
Crisis Warrior.........27,00€
olestalkyn............26,95€
Sprinser...............26,80€
Goomersindo.........26,70€
Uriel....................26,60€
Palasaca...............26,46€


----------



## j.w.pepper (16 Sep 2012)

skifi....................29,00€
Quebractubre.......28,10€
elbruce ..............27,90 €
wolker.................27,75€
adrian2408..........27,65€
Pislacho10............27,60€
Depeche..............27,55€
BaNGo.................27,20€
Crisis Warrior.........27,00€
Sprinser...............26,80€
Goomersindo.........26,70€
Uriel....................26,60€
Palasaca..............26,46€
j.w.pepper...........26,30€


----------



## sprinser (16 Sep 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> Y antes de terminar el valor dominical de hoy aquí mi "regalo" para Sprinser:



Muchas gracias compañero,lo echaba de menos =)


----------



## Palasaca (18 Sep 2012)

¿A nadie se le ocurre como hacer para que haya todavía más jugadores?
A mi se me ocurre que dando *un premio tangible* semana a semana, la cuestión es ¿Como se podría hacer? y ¿Tendría consecuencias legales? ¿Me olvido de todo y seguimos como estamos?

Gracias.


----------



## Uriel (18 Sep 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> ¿Me olvido de todo y seguimos como estamos?



Respuesta correcta


----------



## wolker (19 Sep 2012)

Parece que toda competición donde existe vencedor y pódium, alienta a un “premio palpable”.
Ahora “somos cuatro” y las normas muy flexibles. Entretenido y amistoso. Cuando exista un premio palpable -que habría que sufragar por todos- se acabó. 
Ya no existirían las normas. Llegarían “Las Leyes”, “Juicios”, “Apelaciones”…
No tendrías que tener mano dura, si no, Mazo… 

Ardua empresa…:fiufiu: 


skifi....................29,00€
Quebractubre.......28,10€
elbruce ..............27,90 €
wolker.................27,75€
adrian2408..........27,65€
Pislacho10............27,60€
Depeche..............27,55€
BaNGo.................27,20€
Crisis Warrior.........27,00€
Sprinser...............26,80€
Goomersindo.........26,70€
Uriel....................26,60€
Palasaca..............26,46€
j.w.pepper...........26,30€


----------



## Palasaca (19 Sep 2012)

wolker dijo:


> Parece que toda competición donde existe vencedor y pódium, alienta a un “premio palpable”.
> Ahora “somos cuatro” y las normas muy flexibles. Entretenido y amistoso. Cuando exista un premio palpable -que habría que sufragar por todos- se acabó.
> Ya no existirían las normas. Llegarían “Las Leyes”, “Juicios”, “Apelaciones”…
> No tendrías que tener mano dura, si no, Mazo…
> ...



Solo 2 opiniones, sin embargo, creo que es suficiente para deducir que mejor no enfangarse y seguir a nuestro rollo muchas gracias.

Por otro lado decir que a esta hora 9:00 Goomersindo es el ganador virtual.
Este finde la solución. 

Yo estoy muy contento porque por aquí hay gente que hace estimaciones que son unos figuras del A.T. supongo que les sirve de campo de pruebas de sus análisis. yo ya lo he dicho alguna vez no hago apuestas pero me gusta jugar y Sprinser sirvió en bandeja un entretenimiento ideal para los que somos "asín":Aplauso:


----------



## Dekalogo10 (19 Sep 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> Solo 2 opiniones, sin embargo, creo que es suficiente para deducir que mejor no enfangarse y seguir a nuestro rollo muchas gracias.
> 
> Por otro lado decir que a esta hora 9:00 Goomersindo es el ganador virtual.
> Este finde la solución.
> ...



Fuera de plazo total...creo que van a ganar Goomersindo, Uriel y Palasaka se ha quedado pelin corto esta vez


----------



## Palasaca (20 Sep 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Fuera de plazo total...creo que van a ganar Goomersindo, Uriel y Palasaka se ha quedado pelin corto esta vez



Pues ahora mismo con la plata a 26,42€ soy yo el virtual ganador::


----------



## BaNGo (20 Sep 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> Pues ahora mismo con la plata a 26,42€ soy yo el virtual ganador::



¿Pero qué andáis? ¡Que esto no se termina hasta el viernes de madrugada!
Yo todavía confío en que gane skifi. Bueno, no, pero qué más quisieramos.


skifi....................29,00€
Quebractubre.......28,10€
elbruce ..............27,90€
wolker................27,75€
adrian2408..........27,65€
Pislacho10...........27,60€
Depeche.............27,55€
BaNGo................27,20€
Crisis Warrior.......27,00€
Sprinser..............26,80€
Goomersindo........26,70€
Uriel...................26,60€
Palasaca.............26,46€
j.w.pepper...........26,30€


----------



## Palasaca (20 Sep 2012)

Bueno todavía queda un día para el cierre pero comentando la carrera semanal es más divertido (mirar la miniatura):Baile::Baile::Baile:
Clavaíto clavaito en 26,46€


----------



## Goomersindo (20 Sep 2012)

Ahora mismo esta en 26,72€. Esta semana no se me escapa el podium


----------



## wolker (21 Sep 2012)

¿Qué os pasa esta semana?ienso:

Generalmente licitamos en “fecha y hora” los domingos y no se sabe nada hasta bien entrado el fin de semana siguiente. 

¿Es por el posible Pódium…?
¿Subida Ag…?
¿Necesitamos algo tangible…?
:fiufiu:

skifi....................29,00€
Quebractubre.......28,10€
elbruce ..............27,90€
wolker................27,75€
adrian2408..........27,65€
Pislacho10...........27,60€
Depeche.............27,55€
BaNGo................27,20€
Crisis Warrior.......27,00€
Sprinser..............26,80€
Goomersindo........26,70€
Uriel...................26,60€
Palasaca.............26,46€
j.w.pepper...........26,30€


----------



## Palasaca (21 Sep 2012)

wolker dijo:


> ¿Qué os pasa esta semana?ienso:
> 
> Generalmente licitamos en “fecha y hora” los domingos y no se sabe nada hasta bien entrado el fin de semana siguiente.
> 
> ...



Simplemente si hay algo de tiempo para darle a la tecla se hace más ameno y divertido, además con estos movimientos arriba y abajo da juego para estos menesteres, creo que se acabó el lateralismo de año y medio. Por cierto ahora el podium lo ostenta Sprinser con la plata en 26,84€.

Veremos como se acaba hoy el día y cierre.


----------



## Palasaca (21 Sep 2012)

Wuau!!! 27,02 Crisis entró de nuevo por la puerta grande... a ver si aguanta así hasta la noche....


----------



## Palasaca (21 Sep 2012)

Ostias!!! 26,61€ Aquí va a pasar algo gordo hay bandazos en la divisa y en los metales brutales y en minutos....ahora gana Uriel y entro yo al podiúm )

y un par de minutos ya voy ganando 26,47€:XX:


----------



## Dekalogo10 (21 Sep 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> Ostias!!! 26,61€ Aquí va a pasar algo gordo hay bandazos en la divisa y en los metales brutales y en minutos....ahora gana Uriel y entro yo al podiúm )
> 
> y un par de minutos ya voy ganando 26,47€:XX:



26,67...ya dije que ganaban o Gumersindo o Uriel


----------



## j.w.pepper (21 Sep 2012)

Todavía no pierdo la esperanza


----------



## Palasaca (21 Sep 2012)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Todavía no pierdo la esperanza



Yo tampoco la pierdo ahora mismo está describiendo un arco interesante a nuestras posiciones si sigue a ese ritmo para el cierre estará donde queremos j.w.pepper:rolleye:


----------



## Palasaca (22 Sep 2012)

Año II/ Semana 3/ Total Semanas 55

Cerrado el Viernes 26,59€ Fuente Gold Price in US Dollar, Silver Price in US Dollar and Charts in US Dollar - Live Market Prices







Ganador con todos los honores y tras una encarnizada lucha por el pódium:
Uriel...................26,60€ Con un diferencial de 00,01€ (Ahí le has dao)

En segundo lugar y mereciendo igualmente el pódium:
Goomersindo........26,70€ Con un diferencial de 00,11€ (Este Goomer nunca abandona el pódium)

Una mención especial al comentarista más tabarra de esta semana:
Palasaca.............26,46€ Con un diferencial de 00,13€ (uy!! casi pero noienso

Felicidades a Uriel y Goomer, a palasaca da igual que es un cansino con tanto podium y ya tiene bastante pena por no ser el primero:XX:

Pongo el histórico de 55 semanas:


----------



## Palasaca (22 Sep 2012)

Regalo en clave para Uriel


----------



## Dekalogo10 (22 Sep 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> Año II/ Semana 3/ Total Semanas 55
> 
> Cerrado el Viernes 26,59€ Fuente Gold Price in US Dollar, Silver Price in US Dollar and Charts in US Dollar - Live Market Prices
> 
> ...



Yo también merezco mención por pronosticar que ganarían Uriel o Gumersindo


----------



## Palasaca (22 Sep 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Yo también merezco mención por pronosticar que ganarían Uriel o Gumersindo



En el colateral también tenemos una mención especial a Dekalogo10 por sus capacidades predictivas (en mitad de la semana :


----------



## j.w.pepper (22 Sep 2012)

Felicidades a los ganadores, díficil de predecir la cotización en euros esta semana, la cotización de la divisa ha estado algo alocada, en dólares sin embargo la plata cierra casi igual que la semana pasada, en los niveles de 34,50 $/ounce.


----------



## Palasaca (22 Sep 2012)

Palasaca................26,50€


----------



## j.w.pepper (22 Sep 2012)

Palasaca................26,50€
j.w.pepper.............26,40€


----------



## Dekalogo10 (22 Sep 2012)

Dekalogo10.............26,90 €
Palasaca................26,50€
j.w.pepper.............26,40€


----------



## Goomersindo (22 Sep 2012)

La verdad es que la semana ha estado de lo mas movidita...

Enhorabuena, Uriel

Para la que viene no me complico, a redondear 


Goomersindo..........27,00€
Dekalogo10............26,90€
Palasaca................26,50€
j.w.pepper.............26,40€


----------



## wolker (23 Sep 2012)

*Enhorabuena Uriel*

wolker.....................27,10€
Goomersindo............27,00€
Dekalogo10..............26,90€
Palasaca.................26,50€
j.w.pepper...............26,40€


----------



## BaNGo (23 Sep 2012)

*Enhorabuena Uriel*

Repito apuesta.


BaNGo......................27,20€
wolker......................27,10€
Goomersindo...........27,00€
Dekalogo10..............26,90€
Palasaca...................26,50€
j.w.pepper................26,40€


----------



## pislacho10 (23 Sep 2012)

Felicidades al ganador!

BaNGo......................27,20€
wolker......................27,10€
Goomersindo...........27,00€
Dekalogo10..............26,90€
Pislacho10................26,70€
Palasaca...................26,50€
j.w.pepper................26,40€


----------



## adrian2408 (23 Sep 2012)

enorawena urielll!!!

BaNGo......................27,20€
wolker......................27,10€
Goomersindo...........27,00€
Dekalogo10..............26,90€
adrian2408...............26,60
Pislacho10................26,70€
Palasaca...................26,50€
j.w.pepper................26,40€


----------



## olestalkyn (23 Sep 2012)

A ver si esta semana no me borráis mi "apuesta". Gracias ienso:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/246998-pregunta-de-domingos-estara-plata-proximo-de-semana-86.html

BaNGo......................27,20€
wolker......................27,10€
Goomersindo...........27,00€
Dekalogo10..............26,90€
olestalkyn...............26,80€
adrian2408...............26,60
Pislacho10................26,70€
Palasaca...................26,50€
j.w.pepper................26,40€


----------



## Depeche (23 Sep 2012)

olestalkyn dijo:


> A ver si esta semana no me borráis mi "apuesta". Gracias ienso:
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/246998-pregunta-de-domingos-estara-plata-proximo-de-semana-86.html
> 
> BaNGo......................27,20€
> ...



Depeche...................28,52€


----------



## Crisis Warrior (23 Sep 2012)

Felicidades Uriel!!!


Depeche..................28,52€
BaNGo......................27,20€
wolker......................27,10€
Goomersindo...........27,00€
Dekalogo10..............26,90€
olestalkyn...............26,80€
adrian2408...............26,60
Pislacho10................26,70€
Palasaca...................26,50€
j.w.pepper................26,40€
Crisis Warrior.............26,00€:rolleye:


----------



## japiluser (23 Sep 2012)

Depeche..................28,52€
BaNGo......................27,20€
wolker......................27,10€
Goomersindo...........27,00€
Dekalogo10..............26,90€
olestalkyn...............26,80€
japiluser.................. 26,75
adrian2408...............26,60
Pislacho10................26,70€
Palasaca...................26,50€
j.w.pepper................26,40€
Crisis Warrior.............26,00€


----------



## elbruce (23 Sep 2012)

Depeche..................28,52€
BaNGo......................27,20€
wolker......................27,10€
Goomersindo...........27,00€
Dekalogo10..............26,90€
olestalkyn...............26,80€
japiluser.................. 26,75
adrian2408...............26,60
Pislacho10................26,70€
Palasaca...................26,50€
j.w.pepper................26,40€
elbruce ...................26,20€
Crisis Warrior.............26,00€


----------



## skifi (23 Sep 2012)

¡Esto va p'arriba!


skifi........................28,77€
Depeche..................28,52€
BaNGo......................27,20€
wolker......................27,10€
Goomersindo...........27,00€
Dekalogo10..............26,90€
olestalkyn...............26,80€
japiluser.................. 26,75
adrian2408...............26,60
Pislacho10................26,70€
Palasaca...................26,50€
j.w.pepper................26,40€
elbruce ...................26,20€
Crisis Warrior.............26,00€


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (24 Sep 2012)

Yo no soy tan optimista, ahí va mi apuesta:

skifi........................28,77€
Depeche..................28,52€
BaNGo......................27,20€
wolker......................27,10€
Goomersindo...........27,00€
Dekalogo10..............26,90€
olestalkyn...............26,80€
japiluser.................. 26,75
adrian2408...............26,60
Pislacho10................26,70€
Palasaca...................26,50€
Bender Rodríguez......26,45€
j.w.pepper................26,40€
elbruce ...................26,20€
Crisis Warrior.............26,00€


----------



## Palasaca (24 Sep 2012)

Hoy es lunes me toca ordenar y pintar*:

skifi.........................28,77€
Depeche...................28,52€
BaNGo......................27,20€
wolker......................27,10€
Goomersindo............27,00€
Dekalogo10..............26,90€
olestalkyn.................26,80€
japiluser...................26,75€
Pislacho10................26,70€
adrian2408...............26,60€
Palasaca...................26,50€
Bender Rodríguez......26,45€
j.w.pepper................26,40€
elbruce ....................26,20€
Crisis Warrior............26,00€

*Se marcará en rojo a todo aquel que realice una estimación después de las 00,00 del Domingo. A lo largo del día de hoy si alguien quiere, puede apuntarse a la fiesta, puede ser incluso ganador en su pronóstico al cierre del viernes pero será sin honor y vestido de rojo. Distancia mínima 00,05€


----------



## olestalkyn (29 Sep 2012)

¡¡oeoeoeoe...oe...oe!! Creo que al cierre, 26,81 €, esta semana me llevo la "porra", compensando lo de la semana pasada   (con permiso de Palasaca)
El mejor premio, compartir este hilo platero y/con vosotros ienso:


----------



## Palasaca (29 Sep 2012)

Bueno por lo menos tenemos una persona feliz esta mañana:Aplauso:
Luego vengo y pongo los resultados8:


----------



## Palasaca (29 Sep 2012)

Año II Semana 4ª 28/09/2012

Cerrado el viernes a 26,80€ fuente: Gold Price in US Dollar, Silver Price in US Dollar and Charts in US Dollar - Live Market Prices (Ver miniatura adjunta)







Ganador con todos los honores:
olestalkyn.................26,80€ Con un pleno sin diferencial 00,00€::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

En segundo lugar:
japiluser...................26,75€ Con un diferencial de 00,05€ muy buen tino:Aplauso::Aplauso:

Comparten mención especial:
Pislacho10................26,70€ Con un diferencial de 00,10€ por abajo:Aplauso:
Dekalogo10..............26,90€ Con un diferencial de 00,10€ por arriba:Aplauso:

Felicidades a los ganadores especialmente a olestalkyn


Pongo el histórico que alcanza ya las 56 semanas:


----------



## japiluser (29 Sep 2012)

En segundo lugar:
japiluser...................26,75€ Con un diferencial de 00,05€ muy buen tino

Si es que los diferenciales y las primas de riesgo ( y las otras ) se me dan muy bien!


----------



## BaNGo (29 Sep 2012)

Enhorabuena a los ganadores.

Para el finde que viene...

BaNGo...............27,20 €


----------



## Palasaca (29 Sep 2012)

BaNGo...................27,20€
Palasaca................26,50€


----------



## Palasaca (29 Sep 2012)

Regalo para olestalkyn (se rumorea que tiene algo de reptiliano:


----------



## j.w.pepper (29 Sep 2012)

BaNGo...................27,20€
Palasaca................26,50€
j.w.pepper..............26,40€


----------



## wolker (29 Sep 2012)

Vamos *olestalkyn. Felicidades "coño"*

BaNGo....................27,20€
wolker....................27,10€
Palasaca.................26,50€
j.w.pepper...............26,40€


----------



## Dekalogo10 (29 Sep 2012)

Dekalogo10............. 27,30 €
BaNGo....................27,20€
wolker....................27,10€
Palasaca.................26,50€
j.w.pepper...............26,40€


----------



## elbruce (29 Sep 2012)

elbruce ................. 28,10€
Dekalogo10............. 27,30 €
BaNGo....................27,20€
wolker....................27,10€
Palasaca.................26,50€
j.w.pepper...............26,40€


----------



## olestalkyn (29 Sep 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> Regalo para olestalkyn (se rumorea que tiene algo de reptiliano:



jajajajaja...no sabes como has dado en el clavo con estos 100 dram
Muchas Gracias


----------



## olestalkyn (29 Sep 2012)

Venga, al lío ienso:

elbruce ................. 28,10€
olestalkyn...............27,40 €
Dekalogo10............. 27,30 €
BaNGo....................27,20€
wolker....................27,10€
Palasaca.................26,50€
j.w.pepper...............26,40€


----------



## Goomersindo (29 Sep 2012)

¡¡¡¡Enhorabuena olestalkyn, la has clavado!!!!
Tri-pito previsión

elbruce ................. 28,10€
olestalkyn...............27,40 €
Dekalogo10............. 27,30 €
BaNGo....................27,20€
wolker....................27,10€
Goomersindo...........27,00€
Palasaca.................26,50€
j.w.pepper...............26,40€


----------



## Crisis Warrior (29 Sep 2012)

Felicidades olestalkyn!!!!

elbruce ................. 28,10€
olestalkyn...............27,40 €
Dekalogo10............. 27,30 €
BaNGo....................27,20€
wolker....................27,10€
Goomersindo...........27,00€
Palasaca.................26,50€
j.w.pepper...............26,40€
Crisis Warrior............26,00€


----------



## japiluser (29 Sep 2012)

Voy a apostar para no estar en el podium


japiluser...................28,15 euros
elbruce ................. 28,10€
olestalkyn...............27,40 €
Dekalogo10............. 27,30 €
BaNGo....................27,20€
wolker....................27,10€
Goomersindo...........27,00€
Palasaca.................26,50€
j.w.pepper...............26,40€
Crisis Warrior............26,00€


----------



## adrian2408 (30 Sep 2012)

enorabuena al ganador!!!


japiluser...................28,15 euros
elbruce ................. 28,10€
adrian2408..............27,50€
olestalkyn...............27,40 €
Dekalogo10............. 27,30 €
BaNGo....................27,20€
wolker....................27,10€
Goomersindo...........27,00€
Palasaca.................26,50€
j.w.pepper...............26,40€
Crisis Warrior............26,00€


----------



## Palasaca (6 Oct 2012)

Año II Semana 5ª (5/10/2012)
Cerrado el viernes (ver miniatura al final del post) en 26,47€ Fuente: Gold Price in US Dollar, Silver Price in US Dollar and Charts in US Dollar - Live Market Prices







Ganador con todos los honores:
Palasaca.................26,50€ Con un diferencial de 00,03€ (Ya van 13 veces):Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

En segundo lugar:
j.w.pepper...............26,40€ Con un diferencial de 00,07€ (Lo vio venir):Aplauso::Aplauso:

Una mención especial:
Crisis Warrior............26,00€ Con un diferencial de 00,47€ (Quería comprar barato):Aplauso:

Felicidades a los ganadores especialmente a mi que no tengo abuela:

Continúo con el histórico nuestro que ya va por la semana nº57:


----------



## Palasaca (6 Oct 2012)

Espero que alguien se acuerde de ofrecerme algún regalo virtual.

Palasaca..................26,35€


----------



## j.w.pepper (6 Oct 2012)

Felicidades

BaNGo.....................27,20€
Palasaca..................26,35€
j.w.pepper................26,45€


----------



## sprinser (6 Oct 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> Espero que alguien se acuerde de ofrecerme algún regalo virtual.
> 
> Palasaca..................26,35€









Felicidades!

Para esta semana 26,30€


----------



## Goomersindo (6 Oct 2012)

Felicidades, Palasaca.

Un regalo con ritmo:






Reordeno  y añado mi prediccion
BaNGo.....................27,20€
Goomersindo............27,00€
j.w.pepper................26,45€
Palasaca...................26,35€
Sprinser...................26,30€


----------



## Crisis Warrior (6 Oct 2012)

Enhorabuena Palasaca!

BaNGo.....................27,20€
Goomersindo............27,00€
j.w.pepper................26,45€
Palasaca...................26,35€
Sprinser...................26,30€
Crisis Warrior.............26,00€


----------



## Gallina (7 Oct 2012)

¿Otra vez has ganado Palasaca? Enhorabuena y mi regalo







Bonito columnario, eh? No lo tengo  sólo tengo de la ceca de México y ninguno de Fernando VI.

BaNGo.....................27,20€
Goomersindo............27,00€
j.w.pepper................26,45€
Palasaca...................26,35€
Sprinser...................26,30€
Gallina.....................26,15€
Crisis Warrior.............26,00€

Creo que toca corregir bien.

:cook:


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (7 Oct 2012)

Enhorabuena Palasaca. Ahí va mi apuesta para esta semana.

BaNGo.....................27,20€
Goomersindo............27,00€
j.w.pepper................26,45€
Palasaca...................26,35€
Sprinser...................26,30€
Bender Rodríguez......26,25 €
Gallina.....................26,15€
Crisis Warrior.............26,00€

Creo que toca corregir bien.


----------



## Mazaldeck (7 Oct 2012)

Mi pronóstico:

*cegador...................27,55€*
BaNGo.....................27,20€
Goomersindo............27,00€
j.w.pepper................26,45€
Palasaca...................26,35€
Sprinser...................26,30€
Bender Rodríguez......26,25 €
Gallina.....................26,15€
Crisis Warrior.............26,00€


----------



## elbruce (7 Oct 2012)

cegador...................27,55€
elbruce ...................27,30€
BaNGo.....................27,20€
Goomersindo............27,00€
j.w.pepper................26,45€
Palasaca...................26,35€
Sprinser...................26,30€
Bender Rodríguez......26,25 €
Gallina.....................26,15€
Crisis Warrior.............26,00€


----------



## wolker (7 Oct 2012)

*Enhorabuena Palasaca*

wolker.....................27,60
cegador...................27,55€
elbruce ...................27,30€
BaNGo.....................27,20€
Goomersindo............27,00€
j.w.pepper................26,45€
Palasaca...................26,35€
Sprinser...................26,30€
Bender Rodríguez......26,25 €
Gallina.....................26,15€
Crisis Warrior.............26,00€


----------



## HAL 9000 (7 Oct 2012)

*Bien por Palasaca*

HAL 9000.................28,00€
wolker......................27,60€
cegador....................27,55€
elbruce ....................27,30€
BaNGo......................27,20€
Goomersindo...........27,00€
j.w.pepper................26,45€
Palasaca...................26,35€
Sprinser....................26,30€
Bender Rodríguez....26,25€
Gallina......................26,15€
Crisis Warrior...........26,00€


Esto va paaarriba!


----------



## Palasaca (9 Oct 2012)

Gracias por las felicitaciones y los regalos con motivos astrológicos, rastafareños y columnario (estos columnarios tienen algo que una vez vistos y tocados ya uno queda poseído como Golum con su anillo)


----------



## Gallina (10 Oct 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> Gracias por las felicitaciones y los regalos con motivos astrológicos, rastafareños y columnario (estos columnarios tienen algo que una vez vistos y tocados ya uno queda poseído como Golum con su anillo)



Es que los columnarios son un monedón, y aunque sea prácticamente siempre igual el diseño, tantos años encima les dejan unas pátinas que hacen única cada moneda. Las monedas bullion modernas pueden ser muy bonitas, pero el encanto de una moneda "de verdad", hecha para el uso cotidiano, es en mi opinión casi siempre superior.

:cook:


----------



## Palasaca (12 Oct 2012)

Preveo colas por *Andorra *y *no* hay nieve en las pistas.. Contradictorio...? :XX: necesitas más pistas...?:XX:


----------



## Palasaca (13 Oct 2012)

Año II Semana 6ª (13/10/2012)

Cerrado el viernes (ver miniatura al final del post) en 25,81 Fuente: Gold Price in US Dollar, Silver Price in US Dollar and Charts in US Dollar - Live Market Prices







Ganador con todos los honores:
Crisis Warrior...........26,00€ Con un diferencial de 00,19€:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

En segundo lugar:
Gallina......................26,15€ Con un diferencial de 00,34€:Aplauso::Aplauso:

Y una mención especial para:
Bender Rodríguez....26,25€ Con un diferencial de 00,44€:Aplauso:


Felicidades a los ganadores y especialmente a Crisis Warrior que en una semana ha pasado de una mención especial a lo más alto del olimpo.

Sigamos con el histórico Burbuja Dominical (Hum buena idea para una publicación semanal) Semana nº58


----------



## Palasaca (13 Oct 2012)

Palasaca..................26,35€


----------



## Gallina (13 Oct 2012)

Palasaca..................26,35€
Gallina.....................26,20€







¡¡Enhorabuena Crisis Warrior!! Para tí un durito catalán de cuando Pepe Botella I (más o menos)
Y ahora a la platica, como va por la vida de montaña rusa, mi bola de cristal dice que tira fuerte la semana próxima. Como en la astrología: la cosa es hablar, que alguna acertaré::

:cook:

Pues tenía la dudilla del reinado de Pepe Botella y he consultado la wikibola de cristal: 6 junio de 1808 a 11 de diciembre de 1813...


----------



## Palasaca (13 Oct 2012)

Cuidar bien a gallina que sus regalos son espectaculares. Crisis Warrior debe estar dando saltos de alegría con esas 5 pesetas 1813 y yo me muero de envidia sana:-((


----------



## Gallina (13 Oct 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> Cuidar bien a gallina que sus regalos son espectaculares. Crisis Warrior debe estar dando saltos de alegría con esas 5 pesetas 1813 y yo me muero de envidia sana:-((



Bueno, bueno, que ya habrá para tí celosín...)

Deja algo para los pobrecicos.

De todos modos os mando el link de una chuleta con toda la moneda histórica española que queráis, y de paso creo que con ello homenajeo esa excelente web de numismática de la que se aprende un montón:

MARAVEDIS.NET: monedas españolas

Hala, a aprender el que le haga falta. Y no me hago responsable de los vicios que se puedan adquirir :no:

:cook:


----------



## j.w.pepper (13 Oct 2012)

A los americanos le convienen unos metales bajos y dólar alto antes de las elecciones:

Palasaca..................26,35€
Gallina.....................26,20€
j.w.pepper...............25,90€


----------



## Goomersindo (13 Oct 2012)

Enhorabuena Crisis Warrior!!!

Un regalito pictorico:







Añado mi pronostico:

Goomersindo...........26,50€
Palasaca..................26,35€
Gallina.....................26,20€
j.w.pepper...............25,90€


----------



## musu19 (13 Oct 2012)

Yo tambien me apunto al visionismo-metalero:
como no se cuanto tiene que ser la diferencia... esta vez tiro de lejos!

musu19...................26,75€
Goomersindo...........26,50€
Palasaca..................26,35€
Gallina.....................26,20€
j.w.pepper...............25,90€


----------



## Crisis Warrior (13 Oct 2012)

Gallina dijo:


>





Goomersindo dijo:


>



Vaya regalacos!!!!!:::: ahora a ver donde los guardo
Muchas gracias.
¿Seguirá bajando?

musu19...................26,75€
Goomersindo...........26,50€
Palasaca..................26,35€
Gallina.....................26,20€
j.w.pepper...............25,90€
Crisis Warrior............25,75€


----------



## Palasaca (13 Oct 2012)

musu19 dijo:


> Yo tambien me apunto al visionismo-metalero:
> como no se cuanto tiene que ser la diferencia... esta vez tiro de lejos!
> 
> musu19...................26,75€
> ...



Al principio era de 00,10€ posteriormente se acordó por votación a 00,05€

Gracias por apuntarte a la fiesta, a más participación más diversión)


----------



## pislacho10 (14 Oct 2012)

Vamos allá

musu19...................26,75€
Goomersindo...........26,50€
Palasaca..................26,35€
Gallina.....................26,20€
pislacho10................26,00€
j.w.pepper...............25,90€
Crisis Warrior............25,75€


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (14 Oct 2012)

Yo esta semana la veo más pesimista que Crisis Warrior y tiro por lo bajo: 

BaNGo.....................27,20€
musu19...................26,75€
Goomersindo..........26,50€
Palasaca..................26,35€
Gallina.....................26,20€
pislacho10...............26,00€
j.w.pepper...............25,90€
Crisis Warrior..........25,75€
Bender Rodríguez....25,70€


----------



## skifi (14 Oct 2012)

Insisto en el optimismo 

skifi.........................28,01€
BaNGo.....................27,20€
musu19...................26,75€
Goomersindo..........26,50€
Palasaca..................26,35€
Gallina.....................26,20€
pislacho10...............26,00€
j.w.pepper...............25,90€
Crisis Warrior..........25,75€
Bender Rodríguez....25,70€


----------



## wolker (14 Oct 2012)

*Enhorabuena Crisis Warrior*

skifi.........................28,01€
BaNGo.....................27,20€
wolker.....................27,00€
musu19....................26,75€
Goomersindo.............26,50€
Palasaca..................26,35€
Gallina.....................26,20€
pislacho10................26,00€
j.w.pepper................25,90€
Crisis Warrior.............25,75€
Bender Rodríguez........25,70€


----------



## elbruce (14 Oct 2012)

skifi.........................28,01€
BaNGo.....................27,20€
wolker.....................27,00€
elbruce .................. 26,90€
musu19....................26,75€
Goomersindo.............26,50€
Palasaca..................26,35€
Gallina.....................26,20€
pislacho10................26,00€
j.w.pepper................25,90€
Crisis Warrior.............25,75€
Bender Rodríguez........25,70€


----------



## mabv1976 (14 Oct 2012)

Bueno.. si me permitís me uno al club

skifi.........................28,01€
BaNGo.....................27,20€
wolker.....................27,00€
elbruce .................. 26,90€
mabv1976............... 26,80€
musu19....................26,75€
Goomersindo.............26,50€
Palasaca..................26,35€
Gallina.....................26,20€
pislacho10................26,00€
j.w.pepper................25,90€
Crisis Warrior.............25,75€
Bender Rodríguez........25,70€


----------



## Palasaca (20 Oct 2012)

Año II Semana 7ª (19/10/2012)

Cerrado el viernes (ver miniatura al final del post) en 24,62 Fuente: Gold Price in US Dollar, Silver Price in US Dollar and Charts in US Dollar - Live Market Prices







Ganador con todos los honores:
Bender Rodríguez........25,70€ Con un diferencial de 01,08€:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

En segundo lugar:
Crisis Warrior.............25,75€ Con un diferencial de 01,13€:Aplauso::Aplauso:

Y una mención especial para:
j.w.pepper................25,90€ Con un diferencial de 01,28€:Aplauso:

Felicidades a los ganadores especialmente a Bender Rodríguez.

Ahora el histórico burbujista:


----------



## Palasaca (20 Oct 2012)

Palasaca.................23,00€


----------



## j.w.pepper (20 Oct 2012)

j.w.pepper..............24,10€
Palasaca.................23,00€


----------



## musu19 (20 Oct 2012)

musu19..................24,55€
j.w.pepper..............24,10€
Palasaca.................23,00€


----------



## Palasaca (20 Oct 2012)

Un regalo homenaje para Bender:


----------



## Crisis Warrior (20 Oct 2012)

Enhorabuena Bender!!!!

Nos hemos vuelto bajistas eh??


musu19..................24,55€
Crisis Warrior...........24,30€
j.w.pepper..............24,10€
Palasaca.................23,00€


----------



## elbruce (21 Oct 2012)

la vela semanal, muy fea, aunque la semana que viene empieze a la baja, confio en que conseguira cerrar en positivo.


elbruce .................25,30€
musu19..................24,55€
Crisis Warrior...........24,30€
j.w.pepper..............24,10€
Palasaca.................23,00€


----------



## mabv1976 (21 Oct 2012)

Creo que hasta que no pasen las elecciones USA no se recupera...aunque espero que no baje demasiado

elbruce .................25,30€
musu19..................24,55€
Crisis Warrior...........24,30€
j.w.pepper..............24,10€
mabv1976..............23,10€
Palasaca.................23,00€


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (21 Oct 2012)

Gracias chicos, quedáis invitados los cachos de carne del foro a una birrita en Málaga. La verdad es que para mí esto de los metales es algo muy natural, aunque a veces las gráficas nos dan cada susto...







Bueno, bueno, veo que cunde el desánimo en la comunidad del metal, así que un poco de alegría, ahí va mi apuesta para esta semana:

Bender Rodríguez...25,45€
elbruce .................25,30€
musu19..................24,55€
Crisis Warrior...........24,30€
j.w.pepper..............24,10€
mabv1976..............23,10€
Palasaca.................23,00€


----------



## skifi (21 Oct 2012)

Ya que esta semana nos rescatan...

skifi.........................27,50€
BaNGo......................25,60€
Bender Rodríguez.......25,45€
elbruce ....................25,30€
musu19....................24,55€
Crisis Warrior...........24,30€
j.w.pepper................24,10€
mabv1976................23,10€
Palasaca...................23,00€


----------



## Gallina (22 Oct 2012)

Bender... no te vas a quedar sin una bonita moneda de plata:







27 gramos plata ley .917 de Luis I de Borbón, un reinado poco conocido por lo breve que fue.
Que la disfrutes mucho.

Esta semana no apuesto ni en rojo, ya es un poquito tarde 8:

:cook:


----------



## Palasaca (27 Oct 2012)

Año II Semana 8 (26/10/2012)

Cerrado el viernes (ver miniatura al final del post) en 24,79€ Fuente: Gold Price in US Dollar, Silver Price in US Dollar and Charts in US Dollar - Live Market Prices







Ganador con todos los honores:
musu19....................24,55€ Con un diferencial de 00,24€ :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

En segundo lugar:
Crisis Warrior...........24,30€ Con un diferencial de 00,49€ :Aplauso::Aplauso:

Y una mención especial para:
elbruce ....................25,30€ Con un diferencial de 00,51€ :Aplauso:

Felicidades a los ganadores especialmente a musu19.

Ahora el histórico burbujista:


----------



## Palasaca (27 Oct 2012)

Palasaca.................24,45€


----------



## Crisis Warrior (27 Oct 2012)

Enhorabuena musu19
Enga que esto va parriba!!!! (o eso creoienso


Crisis Warrior...........25,00€
Palasaca.................24,45€


----------



## Palasaca (27 Oct 2012)

Regalo para musu19 teniendo en cuenta las fechas en que entramos:


----------



## Gallina (27 Oct 2012)

Enhorabuena Musu!! dos reales para tí, pero comparte con el resto del podium.







Son poco más de 6 gramos, pero al precio que se va a poner la platica seguro que dan mucho de sí.

La moneda es rara de narices, pertenece al Archiduque Carlos (Carlos el Pretendiente), que al morir Carlos II sin descendencia. se peleó con uno de los hijos de Luis XIV de Francia por toda España hasta que perdió. Desde entonces nos desgobierna la dinastía de los Campechanos.

Crisis Warrior...........25,00€
Gallina....................24,90€
Palasaca.................24,45€

:cook:


----------



## j.w.pepper (27 Oct 2012)

Crisis Warrior...........25,00€
Gallina....................24,90€
j.w.pepper...............24,60€
Palasaca..................24,45€

Por cierto, coincido con usted Gallina, siento más simpatía por los austrias que por los borbones.


----------



## Gallina (27 Oct 2012)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Crisis Warrior...........25,00€
> Gallina....................24,90€
> j.w.pepper...............24,60€
> Palasaca..................24,45€
> ...



Uff, es complicado. Aunque sea un poco off topic, me explico. Los Austrias no empezaron mal, los Borbones teniendo en cuenta que se encontraron un país devastado, pues tampoco lo hicieron mal al principio. Pero es que desde que Carlos IV se dedicó a la caza y los relojes, y dejó a Godoy a cargo del reino, ¡santo cielo! no hemos levantado cabeza. Ha habido cada mula con corona que no sé como se libraron de la guillotina. 

:cook:


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (28 Oct 2012)

Crisis Warrior...........25,00€
Gallina....................24,90€
Bender Rodríguez......24,75€
j.w.pepper...............24,60€
Palasaca..................24,45€


Enhorabuena Musu ¡qué monedón te llevas!. 

Y siguiendo con el comentario de los compañeros, yo también prefiero a los Austrias, aunque Carlos III fuera un buen rey, lástima que a su muerte no se dieran las condiciones para una revolución a la francesa. Y lo curioso es que volvemos a estar en una tesitura similar, con el país en manos de una casta de golfos deficientes, prestos a vendernos a las potencias extranjeras, que dicho sea de paso, ya están afilando los cuchillos para repartirse el pastel. 

Yo voto por una unión Ibérica. Alemania vota por el desmembramiento ¿quién ganará? ::


----------



## wolker (28 Oct 2012)

*Enhorabuena musu19*

wolker.....................25,10€
Crisis Warrior............25,00€
Gallina.....................24,90€
Bender Rodríguez.......24,75€
j.w.pepper................24,60€
Palasaca..................24,45€


----------



## elbruce (28 Oct 2012)

elbruce .................. 25,30€
wolker.....................25,10€
Crisis Warrior............25,00€
Gallina.....................24,90€
Bender Rodríguez.......24,75€
j.w.pepper................24,60€
Palasaca..................24,45€


----------



## musu19 (28 Oct 2012)

gracias por los regalos y piropos.... 

y J*der casi no llego para postear... me tiro a la piscina por abajo

elbruce .................. 25,30€
wolker.....................25,10€
Crisis Warrior............25,00€
Gallina.....................24,90€
Bender Rodríguez.......24,75€
j.w.pepper................24,60€
Palasaca..................24,45€
musu19...................24,30€


----------



## Goomersindo (28 Oct 2012)

elbruce .................. 25,30€
Goomersindo........... 25,20€
wolker.....................25,10€
Crisis Warrior............25,00€
Gallina.....................24,90€
Bender Rodríguez.......24,75€
j.w.pepper................24,60€
Palasaca..................24,45€
musu19...................24,30€

Llego gracias al cambio de hora, jejeje...


----------



## Palasaca (3 Nov 2012)

Año II Semana 9 (2/11/2012)

Cerrado el viernes (ver miniatura al final del post) en 24,07€ Fuente: Gold Price in US Dollar, Silver Price in US Dollar and Charts in US Dollar - Live Market Prices







Ganador con todos los honores:
musu19....................24,30€ Con un diferencial de 00,23€:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: (Un Repetidor contento...)

En segundo lugar:
Palasaca..................24,45€ Con un diferencial de 00,38€:Aplauso::Aplauso: (Ya lo decíayoismo...)

Y una mención especial para:
j.w.pepper................24,60€ Con un diferencial de 00,53€:Aplauso: (Yo llevo la placa...)

Felicidades a los ganadores especialmente a musu19. (otra vez:

Ahora el histórico burbujista:


----------



## Palasaca (3 Nov 2012)

Palasaca................23,85€


----------



## Palasaca (3 Nov 2012)

Hoy a musul19 le regalo una piedra:


----------



## pislacho10 (3 Nov 2012)

Pislacho10..............24,10€
Palasaca................23,85€


----------



## j.w.pepper (3 Nov 2012)

Pislacho10..............24,10€
Palasaca................23,85€
j.w.pepper..............23,60€


----------



## musu19 (3 Nov 2012)

Bueno... 2semanas de pleno... voy tener que comprar también lotería de navidad jajaja

me quedo con mi precio, menos un centimo:

musu19..................24,29€
Pislacho10..............24,10€
Palasaca................23,85€
j.w.pepper..............23,60€


----------



## wolker (3 Nov 2012)

Enhorabuena *musu19*. Nos vas a dejar sin premios a repartir.

wolker...................24,70€
musu19..................24,29€
Pislacho10..............24,10€
Palasaca................23,85€
j.w.pepper..............23,60€


----------



## elbruce (3 Nov 2012)

wolker...................24,70€
elbruce..................24,50€
musu19..................24,29€
Pislacho10..............24,10€
Palasaca................23,85€
j.w.pepper..............23,60€


----------



## Gallina (4 Nov 2012)

wolker...................24,70€
Gallina...................24,60€
elbruce..................24,50€
musu19..................24,29€
Pislacho10..............24,10€
Palasaca................23,85€
j.w.pepper..............23,60€

Musu, le estás cogiendo gusto a lo más alto... tu segunda bonita moneda (ésta con más gramitos de plata aprovechando las bajadas de precio)







Esta vez son 8 reales (27 gramos de monedaza) de los Reyes Católicos, una cacho pieza :8: que ya me gustaría a mí tenerla, ¿eh?

:cook:


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (4 Nov 2012)

Enhorabuena musu y preciosa moneda la que te ha regalado gallina. Bueno ahí va mi apuesta para esta semana:

Bender Rodríguez....24,80 €
wolker...................24,70€
Gallina...................24,60€
elbruce..................24,50€
musu19..................24,29€
Pislacho10..............24,10€
Palasaca................23,85€
j.w.pepper..............23,60€


----------



## adrian2408 (4 Nov 2012)

Bender Rodríguez....24,80 €
wolker...................24,70€
Gallina...................24,60€
elbruce..................24,50€
adrian2408.............24,40€
musu19..................24,29€
Pislacho10..............24,10€
Palasaca................23,85€
j.w.pepper..............23,60€


----------



## Goomersindo (4 Nov 2012)

Enhorabuena, musu19. Estas "enrachado".

Bender Rodríguez....24,80 €
wolker...................24,70€
Gallina...................24,60€
elbruce..................24,50€
adrian2408.............24,40€
musu19..................24,29€
Pislacho10..............24,10€
Goomersindo..........24,00€
Palasaca................23,85€
j.w.pepper..............23,60€


----------



## Palasaca (11 Nov 2012)

Año II Semana 10 (9/11/2012)

Cerrado el viernes (ver miniatura al final del post) en 25,63€ Fuente: Gold Price in US Dollar, Silver Price in US Dollar and Charts in US Dollar - Live Market Prices







Ganador con todos los honores:
Bender Rodríguez....24,80€ Con un diferencial de 00,83€ :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

En segundo lugar:
wolker...................24,70€ Con un diferencial de 00,93€

Y una mención especial para:
Gallina...................24,60€ Con un diferencial de 01,03€

Felicidades a los ganadores especialmente a Bender Rodríguez (Es una máquina:XX

Ahora el histórico burbujista:


----------



## Palasaca (11 Nov 2012)

Palasaca................25,80€


----------



## elbruce (11 Nov 2012)

elbruce ................ 26,30€
Palasaca................25,80€


----------



## yuriapc (11 Nov 2012)

Palasaca................25,80€
yuriapc..................26,10€
elbruce ................ 26,30€


----------



## j.w.pepper (11 Nov 2012)

Palasaca................25,80€
j.w.pepper..............25,90€
yuriapc..................26,10€
elbruce ................ 26,30€


----------



## wolker (11 Nov 2012)

Enhorabuena *Bender Rodriguez*

wolker....................26,40€
elbruce ................. 26,30€
yuriapc...................26,10€
j.w.pepper...............25,90€
Palasaca.................25,80€


----------



## olestalkyn (11 Nov 2012)

wolker....................26,40€
elbruce ................. 26,30€
olestalkyn...............26,20€
yuriapc...................26,10€
j.w.pepper...............25,90€
Palasaca.................25,80€


----------



## adrian2408 (11 Nov 2012)

vamos a ser optimistas
adrian2408..............26,50€
wolker....................26,40€
elbruce ................. 26,30€
olestalkyn...............26,20€
yuriapc...................26,10€
j.w.pepper...............25,90€
Palasaca.................25,80€


----------



## Goomersindo (11 Nov 2012)

Enhorabuena *Bender*!!!!

A ver qué nos preparan esta semana los usanos...

BaNGo....................26,75€
adrian2408..............26,50€
wolker....................26,40€
elbruce ................. 26,30€
olestalkyn...............26,20€
yuriapc...................26,10€
j.w.pepper...............25,90€
Palasaca.................25,80€
Goomersindo...........25,65€


----------



## musu19 (11 Nov 2012)

felicidades Bender Rodríguez.... 
--- todo optimistas, pero yo tiro de sierra pero por abajo!

BaNGo....................26,75€
adrian2408..............26,50€
wolker....................26,40€
elbruce ................. 26,30€
olestalkyn...............26,20€
yuriapc...................26,10€
j.w.pepper...............25,90€
Palasaca.................25,80€
Goomersindo...........25,65€
musu19...................25,10€


----------



## pislacho10 (11 Nov 2012)

BaNGo....................26,75€
adrian2408..............26,50€
wolker....................26,40€
elbruce ................. 26,30€
olestalkyn...............26,20€
yuriapc...................26,10€
j.w.pepper...............25,90€
Palasaca.................25,80€
Goomersindo...........25,65€
Pislacho10..............25,40€
musu19...................25,10€


----------



## Dekalogo10 (12 Nov 2012)

BaNGo....................26,75€
Dekalogo10..............26,60 €
adrian2408..............26,50€
wolker....................26,40€
elbruce ................. 26,30€
olestalkyn...............26,20€
yuriapc...................26,10€
j.w.pepper...............25,90€
Palasaca.................25,80€
Goomersindo...........25,65€
Pislacho10..............25,40€
musu19...................25,10€


----------



## Gallina (13 Nov 2012)

Hola a todos!

Bender... no te vas a quedar sin moneda. Mira, he visto ésta que creo que te va a gustar!

Son 4 taris de plata (11,54 g) de Carlos I (O Carlos V, según se mire desde España o desde Austria), ceca de Messina 1556. 
La compartes un poco con el resto del podium, vale?

:cook:


----------



## Palasaca (13 Nov 2012)

Gallina dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Bender... no te vas a quedar sin moneda. Mira, he visto ésta que creo que te va a gustar!
> 
> ...



Por supuesto gallina tienes derecho a exigir el compartir el regalito, pues tal como dicen las normas en la primera página, se felicitan a los dos más certeros en sus previsiones, aunque solo hay uno arriba.:Baile:


----------



## Palasaca (14 Nov 2012)

Bueno chicos paso el testigo, tendréis que buscar otro que organice el podium todas las semanas, ya están los patrones hechos solo hay que continuarlos o cambiar mi modo de hacer.
Gracias por el seguimiento que habéis hecho:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
Saludos y buen suerte.


----------



## Gallina (15 Nov 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> Bueno chicos paso el testigo, tendréis que buscar otro que organice el podium todas las semanas, ya están los patrones hechos solo hay que continuarlos o cambiar mi modo de hacer.
> Gracias por el seguimiento que habéis hecho:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> Saludos y buen suerte.



¿pero dónde te vas? Espero que sea temporal....

:cook:


----------



## musu19 (19 Nov 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> Bueno chicos paso el testigo, tendréis que buscar otro que organice el podium todas las semanas, ya están los patrones hechos solo hay que continuarlos o cambiar mi modo de hacer.
> Gracias por el seguimiento que habéis hecho:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> Saludos y buen suerte.




Entonces no hemos sabido quien gano esta semana??? vamos a perder esta tradición tan bonita??


----------



## Crisis Warrior (20 Nov 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> Bueno chicos paso el testigo, tendréis que buscar otro que organice el podium todas las semanas, ya están los patrones hechos solo hay que continuarlos o cambiar mi modo de hacer.
> Gracias por el seguimiento que habéis hecho:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> Saludos y buen suerte.



Gracias a ti Palasaca sin ti me parece que esto no es posible, ¿seguirás por aquí no?







Premio de jubilación. 

Saludos!


----------



## Dekalogo10 (23 Nov 2012)

Yo apuesto ya para la próxima semana 26 nov a 2 dic. 2012

Dekalogo10: 26 €

Lamento que palasaca se "retire" del post.


----------



## Berciano230 (3 May 2020)

Buenas tardes compañeros que os parece si recuperamos este post que era la verdad que bastante entretenido, ojala volvamos a ver esos precios pronto.


----------



## Berciano230 (3 May 2020)

1.Lo que se necesita es una evaluación del precio de una onza de plata para el próximo fin de semana en *dólares lo que acordemos*

2.Cada semana, homenajearemos a los 2 mejores pronosticadores.

3.El factor determinante es el precio de cierre en EUROS obtenidos en Gold Price in US Dollar, Silver Price in US Dollar and Charts in US Dollar - Live Market Prices
Casilla: Silver Price in Euro € 1 Once (si acordamos en dólares pues dólares)

4.La orden de predicción hay que realizarla entre el Sábado y el Domingo. Si se hace en Domingo debe ser antes de las 00.00 *Si alguien pone su orden después de esa hora se teñirá de rojo su predicción.*

5.Se debe respetar una distancia ética entre jugadores siempre que se pueda.

6.Los premios son simbólicos.


----------



## Berciano230 (3 May 2020)

*14,10€* es mi pronóstico para el cierre del viernes


----------



## Muttley (3 May 2020)

*13,8€ spot. *
Yo preferiría hacer la predicción en $, de forma que juguemos con una sola variable, la plata y se obvie cambios de divisa que en esta situación de volatilidad podría afectar bastante.


----------



## TomBolillo (3 May 2020)

13,40€ Oz digo yo.


----------



## Erzam (3 May 2020)

14 € oz.


----------



## Silver94 (3 May 2020)

13,75 €


----------



## Harrymorgan (3 May 2020)

15 Eurazos


----------



## bondiappcc (3 May 2020)

Buena idea reflotar el hilo

¡Cuánta canela en rama hay en los pecios burbujeros!


----------



## Berciano230 (3 May 2020)

Vamos a ponerlo esta semana en euros @miguelFP tenerlos todos igual


----------



## timi (3 May 2020)

14,42 euros


----------



## nedantes (3 May 2020)

me animo 13,55 €


----------



## Berciano230 (4 May 2020)

Buenos días señores pues aun somos unos cuantos para haberlo recuperado a tan pocas horas de la apertura.
Así está la cosa para esta semana.

*15,00* HarryMorgan
*14,42* Timi
*14,20* miguelFP
*14,12 *Sdprincburb
*14,10* Berciano230
*14,00* Erzam
*13,80* Muttley
*13,75* Silver94
*13,55* Nedantes
*13,40* TomBolillo

Un saludo


----------



## nedantes (4 May 2020)

Acabo de revisar que Muttley indica *13,8€ spot. no 13,08 como indicas...
gracias por el trabajo Berciano230*



Berciano230 dijo:


> Buenos días señores pues aun somos unos cuantos para haberlo recuperado a tan pocas horas de la apertura.
> Así está la cosa para esta semana.
> 
> *15,00* HarryMorgan
> ...


----------



## Berciano230 (4 May 2020)

nedantes dijo:


> Acabo de revisar que Muttley indica *13,8€ spot. no 13,08 como indicas...
> gracias por el trabajo Berciano230*



Sip se me coló gracias


----------



## Berciano230 (7 May 2020)

Faltan poco mas de 24 horas y tenemos la plata a 14.11 compañeros


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (7 May 2020)

14,30, a boleo.


----------



## Berciano230 (8 May 2020)

*14,29* en estos momentos señores 

*15,00* HarryMorgan
*14,42* Timi
*14,20* miguelFP
*14,12 *Sdprincburb
*14,10* Berciano230
*14,00* Erzam
*13,80* Muttley
*13,75* Silver94
*13,55* Nedantes
*13,40* TomBolillo


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (8 May 2020)

Que demigrancia, no me han puesto.


----------



## Berciano230 (8 May 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Que demigrancia, no me han puesto.



Entraste fuera de tiempo compañero pero esta semana tienes otra oportunidad de acertar!


----------



## nedantes (8 May 2020)

Tiburcio tranquilo, mira este post del berciano que explica las reglas...animate para la próxima semana 

Pregunta de los Domingos:¿Dónde estará la PLATA el próximo fin de semana?




Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Que demigrancia, no me han puesto.


----------



## Berciano230 (8 May 2020)

*15,00* HarryMorgan
*14,42* Timi
*14,30* Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (fuera de tiempo)
*14,20* miquelFP
*14,12 *Sdprincburb
*14,10* Berciano230
*14,00* Erzam
*13,80* Muttley
*13,75* Silver94
*13,55* Nedantes
*13,40* TomBolillo







_*Felicidades MiquelFP*_ primer ganador del 2020!!


----------



## Berciano230 (9 May 2020)

Recordar que tenemos hasta mañana antes de que se abran los mercados de cotizaciones.

*GoldGod* ................. *18,66*
*Berciano230* ........... *16,20*


----------



## timi (9 May 2020)

seguimos en euros?


----------



## timi (9 May 2020)

*GoldGod* ................. *18,66
Berciano230* ........... *16,20
Putabolsa ............. 16,07*
Timi .......................... 14,10


----------



## nedantes (9 May 2020)

13,96 euros


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 May 2020)




----------



## Berciano230 (9 May 2020)

*Tal y como quedamos la semana pasada a partir dé ahora las pujas se actualizaran en dolares.
Recordar realizar vuestras previsiones antes de la apertura de los mercados el domingo.

GoldGod* ....................... *18,66 $
Berciano230* ................. *17,77 $
Putabolsa* ..................... *17,63 $
Tiburcio*......................... *17,00 $
Erzam *........................... *16,40 $
MiguelFP* ...................... *16,20 $
Sdprincburn* ................. *16,00 $
Tichy *............................ *15,58 $
Timi* ............................. *15,23 $
Nedantes* ..................... *15,31 $*


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (9 May 2020)

Perdón, Tiburcio........... 17,00 $


----------



## Tichy (9 May 2020)

15,58 $


----------



## timi (9 May 2020)

*GoldGod* ....................... *18,66 $
Berciano230* ................. *17,77 $
Putabolsa* ..................... *17,63 $
Tiburcio*......................... *17,00 $
Tichy *............................ *15,58 $
Nedantes* ..................... *15,31 $* 
*Timi* ............................. *15.23 $


actualizo la mía a dolares*


----------



## Berciano230 (9 May 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> *Tal y como quedamos la semana pasada a partir dé ahora las pujas se actualizaran en dolares.
> Recordar realizar vuestras previsiones antes de la apertura de los mercados el domingo.
> 
> GoldGod* ....................... *18,66 $
> ...



Actualizado


----------



## Erzam (9 May 2020)

16.40 $/oz


----------



## Berciano230 (9 May 2020)

*Tal y como quedamos la semana pasada a partir dé ahora las pujas se actualizaran en dolares.*
*Recordar realizar vuestras previsiones antes de la apertura de los mercados el domingo.*
El factor determinante es el precio de cierre en *DÓLARES* obtenidos en Gold Price in US Dollar, Silver Price in US Dollar and Charts in US Dollar - Live Market Prices
*Casilla: Silver Prices Us Dolar € 1 Once*


*GoldGod* ....................... *18,66 $
Berciano230* ................. *17,77 $
Putabolsa* ..................... *17,63 $
Tiburcio*......................... *17,00 $
Erzam *........................... *16,40 $
MiquelFP* ...................... *16,20 $
Sdprincburn* ................. *16,00 $
Tichy *............................ *15,58 $
Nedantes* ..................... *15,31 $
Timi .............................. 15,23 $*


----------



## Berciano230 (14 May 2020)

Buenas noches plateros, seguimos con la plata al alza veremos mañana como finaliza...


----------



## Berciano230 (14 May 2020)

Tu y yo nos animamos demasiado


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (15 May 2020)

Siento decíroslo pero voy a ganar otra vez.


----------



## Erzam (15 May 2020)

A esta marcha, te llevas el premio de esta semana.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (15 May 2020)

Que mal os veo, preparaos.



Spoiler












Mejor no he dicho nada, me guío por investing.


----------



## timi (15 May 2020)

esta claro que a corto plazo soy un desastre , a largo plazo es otra historia


----------



## Berciano230 (15 May 2020)

Un día el de hoy interesante con una recta final entretenida. 
Y lo mas importante la plata sube, que al fin y al cabo es lo que todos deseamos...


----------



## Berciano230 (16 May 2020)

*Felicidades Erzam!! *Esta semana te llevas el podium.


----------



## Berciano230 (16 May 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Siento decíroslo pero voy a ganar otra vez.



Por poco compañero, llevas dos semanas atinando bien, acertaras a la tercera?


----------



## Erzam (16 May 2020)

Quiero agradecer este premio a todos los que confiaron en mi y en …..


----------



## Berciano230 (16 May 2020)




----------



## Berciano230 (16 May 2020)

Ojala ganes!!


----------



## Berciano230 (16 May 2020)

18,60$


----------



## Berciano230 (16 May 2020)

*Recordar realizar vuestras previsiones antes de la apertura de los mercados el domingo.*
El factor determinante es el precio de cierre en *DÓLARES* obtenidos en Gold Price in US Dollar, Silver Price in US Dollar and Charts in US Dollar - Live Market Prices
*Casilla: Silver Prices Us Dolar € 1 Once*


*Putabolsa* ...................... *18,97 $
Berciano230 *.................. *18,60 $
MiquelFP* ....................... *17,40 $
Sdprincburn* .................. *17,25 $
Suburbian2 *................... *17,19 $
Timi *.............................. *16,82 $
Conde *........................... *15,60 $*

Suerte a todos!!


----------



## conde84 (16 May 2020)

15,60


----------



## Berciano230 (16 May 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> *Recordar realizar vuestras previsiones antes de la apertura de los mercados el domingo.*
> El factor determinante es el precio de cierre en *DÓLARES* obtenidos en Gold Price in US Dollar, Silver Price in US Dollar and Charts in US Dollar - Live Market Prices
> *Casilla: Silver Prices Us Dolar € 1 Once*
> 
> ...



Actualizado


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (16 May 2020)

18, siempre números redondos .


----------



## timi (16 May 2020)

16,82$


----------



## Harrymorgan (16 May 2020)

18 dolares

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Suburban2 (16 May 2020)

Hola wenas,

$17,19/oz


----------



## Berciano230 (16 May 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> 18 dolares
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



18 lo tiene pillado Tiburcio compañero


----------



## Berciano230 (16 May 2020)

*Recordar realizar vuestras previsiones antes de la apertura de los mercados el domingo.*
El factor determinante es el precio de cierre en *DÓLARES* obtenidos en Gold Price in US Dollar, Silver Price in US Dollar and Charts in US Dollar - Live Market Prices
*Casilla: Silver Prices Us Dolar € 1 Once


Putabolsa* ...................... *18,97 $
Berciano230 *.................. *18,60 $
Tiburcio* ...................... *18,00 $
Erzam* ............................ *17,60 $
MiquelFP* ....................... *17,40 $
Sdprincburn* .................. *17,25 $
Suburbian2 *................... *17,19 $
Nedantes*........................*16,90 $
Timi *.............................. *16,82 $
Conde *........................... *15,60 $*

Suerte a todos!!


----------



## Erzam (16 May 2020)

Eso es valentía, si señor !!!


----------



## Erzam (16 May 2020)

A ver como se me da esta semana

17'60 $


----------



## Berciano230 (16 May 2020)

Erzam dijo:


> A ver como se me da esta semana
> 
> 17'60 $


----------



## Berciano230 (16 May 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> *Recordar realizar vuestras previsiones antes de la apertura de los mercados el domingo.*
> El factor determinante es el precio de cierre en *DÓLARES* obtenidos en Gold Price in US Dollar, Silver Price in US Dollar and Charts in US Dollar - Live Market Prices
> *Casilla: Silver Prices Us Dolar € 1 Once
> 
> ...



Actualizado


----------



## nedantes (16 May 2020)

16,90 $ .


----------



## Berciano230 (16 May 2020)

*Recordar realizar vuestras previsiones antes de la apertura de los mercados el domingo.*
El factor determinante es el precio de cierre en *DÓLARES* obtenidos en Gold Price in US Dollar, Silver Price in US Dollar and Charts in US Dollar - Live Market Prices
*Casilla: Silver Prices Us Dolar € 1 Once


Putabolsa* ...................... *18,97 $
Berciano230 *.................. *18,60 $
Harrimorgan*................... *18,20 $
Tiburcio* ......................... *18,00 $
Erzam* ............................ *17,60 $
MiquelFP* ....................... *17,40 $
Sdprincburn* .................. *17,25 $
Suburbian2 *................... *17,19 $
Nedantes*........................*16,90 $
Timi *.............................. *16,82 $
Bruce lee *...................... *16,65 $
Tichy *............................ *16,40 $
Conde *........................... *15,60 $


Suerte a todos!!*


----------



## Harrymorgan (16 May 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> 18 lo tiene pillado Tiburcio compañero



18,20 Entonces


----------



## Tichy (16 May 2020)

16,40


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (16 May 2020)

16,65


----------



## Berciano230 (16 May 2020)

Parece amigos míos que tenemos la esperanza, la ilusión de que nuestra compañera la plata siga el curso ascendente de estos últimos dias...
Veremos si se cumplen nuestros pronósticos; solo Conde y Tichy se muestran mas reservados con sus predicciones


----------



## Muttley (16 May 2020)

15,70$


----------



## Berciano230 (16 May 2020)

*Recordar realizar vuestras previsiones antes de la apertura de los mercados el domingo.*
El factor determinante es el precio de cierre en *DÓLARES* obtenidos en Gold Price in US Dollar, Silver Price in US Dollar and Charts in US Dollar - Live Market Prices
*Casilla: Silver Prices Us Dolar € 1 Once

Cdametalero* ................. *19,73 $
Putabolsa* ...................... *18,97 $
GoldGod *........................ *18,66 $
Berciano230 *.................. *18,60 $
Harrimorgan*................... *18,20 $
Tiburcio* ......................... *18,00 $
Migozoenunpozo* ......... *17,71 $
Erzam* ............................ *17,60 $
MiquelFP* ....................... *17,40 $
Sdprincburn* .................. *17,25 $
Suburbian2 *................... *17,19 $
Nedantes*........................*16,90 $
Timi *.............................. *16,82 $
Bruce lee *...................... *16,65 $
Tichy *............................ *16,40 $
Muttley *......................... *15,70 $
Conde *........................... *15,60 $


Suerte a todos!!*


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (17 May 2020)

17,71$

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Berciano230 (17 May 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> *Recordar realizar vuestras previsiones antes de la apertura de los mercados el domingo.*
> El factor determinante es el precio de cierre en *DÓLARES* obtenidos en Gold Price in US Dollar, Silver Price in US Dollar and Charts in US Dollar - Live Market Prices
> *Casilla: Silver Prices Us Dolar € 1 Once
> 
> ...



Actualizado


----------



## Berciano230 (17 May 2020)

Cierto, parece que se anima la cosa!


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (17 May 2020)

Cada vez mas gente se va a interesar por el tema plata, basta que subiese con consistencia y la peña empiece a ver noticias de ello, asi empecé yo rebotado de otro foro al olor de los karlillos en 2011, luego pegó el gran bajón y la cosa quedó mas bien parada pero mucha gente se apuntaba al carro a diario.


----------



## cdametalero (17 May 2020)

Saludos a todos! Desués de estar leyendo en las sombras durante algo más de un mes me decido a ingresar al foro y dejar mi primer post.
Ahí va esa:
19,73


----------



## Berciano230 (17 May 2020)

*Recordar realizar vuestras previsiones antes de la apertura de los mercados el domingo.*
El factor determinante es el precio de cierre en *DÓLARES* obtenidos en Gold Price in US Dollar, Silver Price in US Dollar and Charts in US Dollar - Live Market Prices
*Casilla: Silver Prices Us Dolar € 1 Once

Cdametalero* ................. *19,73 $
Andydepaso* ................. *19,64 $
Putabolsa* ...................... *18,97 $
GoldGod *........................ *18,66 $
Berciano230 *.................. *18,60 $
Harrimorgan*................... *18,20 $
Tiburcio* ......................... *18,00 $
Migozoenunpozo* ......... *17,71 $
Erzam* ............................ *17,60 $
MiquelFP* ....................... *17,40 $
Sdprincburn* .................. *17,25 $
Suburbian2 *................... *17,19 $
Nedantes*........................*16,90 $
Timi *.............................. *16,82 $
Bruce lee *...................... *16,65 $
Tichy *............................ *16,40 $
Muttley *......................... *15,70 $
Conde *........................... *15,60 $


Suerte a todos!!*


----------



## andy de paso (17 May 2020)

19,64$


----------



## timi (17 May 2020)

tela , somos el doble que la semana pasada


----------



## Berciano230 (17 May 2020)

Esto se anima!!


----------



## Berciano230 (17 May 2020)

Es buena idea, que te parece si llevas tu ese departamento?


----------



## Berciano230 (17 May 2020)

perfecto !!!


----------



## Erzam (18 May 2020)

Ha empezado muy fuerte esta semana


----------



## cdametalero (18 May 2020)

A ver si voy a acertar por eso de la suerte del novato....
Va con la directa!


----------



## timi (18 May 2020)

ojo que no gane yo  estos cabrones han decidido meter suspense al hilo


----------



## cdametalero (18 May 2020)

Así y todo parece que la plata no baja tanto como el oro. Inicio del pullback del oro???


----------



## timi (19 May 2020)

la plata necesita mucha paciencia , pero nos dará muchas alegrías ,,,, es cuestión de esperar , ,,


----------



## Berciano230 (19 May 2020)

Esperemos que no sea tanto compañero


----------



## Berciano230 (19 May 2020)

En estos momentosseria miquel el que ganaria la jornada. Que pasara...


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (20 May 2020)

Creo que aquí pocos hay con los 40 por cumplir.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (20 May 2020)

Voy a ganar malandrines.


----------



## cdametalero (20 May 2020)

Lo mas encaminado es la media que sacó putabolsa, pero aun queda...


----------



## Berciano230 (20 May 2020)

Ojalá pase pero hay que hilar fino con este metal, nos lo ha demostrado ya muchas veces..


----------



## mikestyle (21 May 2020)

30,56 onza


----------



## Berciano230 (21 May 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Ojalá pase pero hay que hilar fino con este metal, nos lo ha demostrado ya muchas veces..



Buenos dias como comenté...


----------



## Harrymorgan (21 May 2020)

Cuando me fui metiendo un poco en esto lo que más me llamó la atención es que con un precio "oficial" de uno 16 euros la onza, la onza física estaba en 24 o 25 euros.... ¡el "sobrespot estaba casi en el doble!

Es bastante flipante pero yo veo claro que esa diferencia no se puede mantener mucho tiempo, antes o después los compradores en papel empezarán a pedir la entrega en física para venderlo, tienen un margen que da para mucho.

Como por debajo de 24 euros nadie vende, el único camino es que lo oficial se ajuste a lo real, así que espero que se al menos se acerque a los 20/21 euros cualquier día... pero esto es como la muerte: hecho cierto, fecha incierta.


----------



## euricco (21 May 2020)

para alguien que quiera entender un poco como va elmercado del oro y de la plata, existe algun post o alguna pagina que pueda leer para ir entendiendolo mejor. Asi leyendo por encima estos dias, no se si he entendido bien, es que los valores en bolsa de la plata esta muy alejado del precio real, si esto es as´s , invertir en la compra de valores o de cotizacion de plata al valor actual, tiene un teorico potencial de subir un % importante, no?


----------



## Harrymorgan (21 May 2020)

euricco dijo:


> para alguien que quiera entender un poco como va elmercado del oro y de la plata, existe algun post o alguna pagina que pueda leer para ir entendiendolo mejor. Asi leyendo por encima estos dias, no se si he entendido bien, es que los valores en bolsa de la plata esta muy alejado del precio real, si esto es as´s , invertir en la compra de valores o de cotizacion de plata al valor actual, tiene un teorico potencial de subir un % importante, no?



Lo que dices es un punto, pero hay muchas otras cosas.

A bote pronto:

A favor tienes que la relación plata/oro es la peor de la historia, con lo cual también todos preveemos que la plata irá tras su hermano mayor. 

En contra tienes el argumento que la mitad de la producción tiene un uso industrial. Con el parón industrial algunos prevén una bajada de la demanda de la plata.

La realidad es que el precio está muy manipulado y puede hacer cualquier cosa

En el foro encontrarás muy buenos hilos


----------



## Berciano230 (21 May 2020)

Asi está la cosa..

*Cdametalero*................. *19,73 $
Andydepaso* ................. *19,64 $
Putabolsa* ...................... *18,97 $
GoldGod *........................ *18,66 $
Berciano230 *.................. *18,60 $
Harrimorgan*................... *18,20 $
Tiburcio* ......................... *18,00 $
Migozoenunpozo* ......... *17,71 $
Erzam* ............................ *17,60 $
MiquelFP* ....................... *17,40 $
Sdprincburn* .................. *17,25 $
Suburbian2 *................... *17,19 $
Nedantes*........................*16,90 $
Timi *.............................. *16,82 $
Bruce lee *...................... *16,65 $
Tichy *............................ *16,40 $
Muttley *......................... *15,70 $
Conde *........................... *15,60 $*

Menudo apretón, a ver si no la tiran por debajo de los 17$, aguanta y vuelve a coger impulso.. aunque ahora mismo está muy claro.


----------



## Berciano230 (23 May 2020)

Enhorabuena suburbian2 esta semana eres el gurú de la plata!!


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (23 May 2020)

Yo subo mi apuesta a ...

Migozoenunpozo 17,98$

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## nedantes (23 May 2020)

17,44 $


----------



## Tichy (23 May 2020)

16,85$


----------



## estupeharto (23 May 2020)

Me apunto
17,76


----------



## Berciano230 (23 May 2020)

Se entretiene uno y ya hay cola de espera..


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 May 2020)

Venga, repito 18,20


----------



## andy de paso (23 May 2020)

19,19 la mia


----------



## Higadillas (23 May 2020)

18,95 por aquí


----------



## cdametalero (23 May 2020)

19,31 a lo loco


----------



## Berciano230 (23 May 2020)

Vais fuerte ehh, actualizo en unos min


----------



## Berciano230 (23 May 2020)

*Cdametalero*................... *19,31 $
Andydepaso* ................... *19,19 $
Putabolsa* ...................... *18,97 $
Higadillas *...................... *18,95 $
Berciano230 *.................. *18,60 $
Harrimorgan*.................. *18,20 $
MiquelFP* ....................... *18,10 $
Miaavg*............................ *18,05 $
Tiburcio*.......................... *18,00 $
Migozoenunpozo* ........... *17,98 $
Estupeharto*................... *17,76 $
Timi*................................* 17,48 $
Nedantes*........................* 17,44 $
Sdprincburn* .................. *17,25 $
Bruce lee* ....................... *17,21 $
Tichy *............................. *16,85 $*


----------



## Berciano230 (23 May 2020)

Bienvenidos de nuevo por estos lares, Estupeharto y Miaavg


----------



## estupeharto (23 May 2020)

Es como el precio justo?
El que se acerque más pero SIN pasarse...?


----------



## timi (23 May 2020)

17,48$ ,,,


----------



## Berciano230 (23 May 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Es como el precio justo?
> El que se acerque más pero SIN pasarse...?



Correcto!! A jugar!!!


----------



## Berciano230 (23 May 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> *Cdametalero*................... *19,31 $
> Andydepaso* ................... *19,19 $
> Putabolsa* ...................... *18,97 $
> Higadillas *...................... *18,95 $
> ...



Actualizado


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (24 May 2020)

Lo más probable es que o suba, o baje, o se quede igual...


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (24 May 2020)

Venga, 17,21$


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (24 May 2020)

Voy , 18.


----------



## Berciano230 (24 May 2020)

*Cdametalero*.................. *19,31 $
Andydepaso* ................... *19,19 $
Putabolsa* ...................... *18,97 $
Higadillas *...................... *18,95 $
GoldGod*............................*18.66 $
Berciano230 *.................. *18,60 $
Aceituno*.........................*18,35 $ 
Harrimorgan*.................. *18,20 $
MiquelFP* ....................... *18,10 $
Miaavg*............................ *18,05 $
Tiburcio*.......................... *18,00 $
Migozoenunpozo* ........... *17,98 $
Estupeharto*................... *17,76 $
Timi*................................* 17,48 $
Nedantes*........................* 17,44 $
Sdprincburn* .................. *17,25 $
Conde84*.........................*17,30 $
Bruce lee* ....................... *17,21 $
Tichy *.............................. *16,85 $
Muttley* ...........................*15,7 $
*


----------



## Muttley (24 May 2020)

Repito precio. 15,7$


----------



## Aceituno (24 May 2020)

Me estreno!

18,35 $

Por cierto, si un precio está puesto imagino que no se puede repetir...


----------



## conde84 (24 May 2020)

17,30


----------



## Erzam (24 May 2020)

18,30 $


----------



## Berciano230 (24 May 2020)

*Cdametalero*.................. *19,31 $
Andydepaso* ................... *19,19 $
Putabolsa* ...................... *18,97 $
Higadillas *...................... *18,95 $
GoldGod*............................*18.66 $
Berciano230 *.................. *18,60 $
Aceituno*.........................*18,35 $ 
Erzam*...............................*18.30 $
Harrimorgan*.................. *18,20 $
MiquelFP* ....................... *18,10 $
Miaavg*............................ *18,05 $
Tiburcio*.......................... *18,00 $
Migozoenunpozo* ........... *17,98 $
Estupeharto*................... *17,76 $
Timi*................................* 17,48 $
Nedantes*........................* 17,44 $
Conde84*.........................*17,30 $
Sdprincburn* .................. *17,25 $
Bruce lee* ....................... *17,21 $
Tichy *.............................. *16,85 $
Muttley* ...........................*15,7 $*


----------



## Berciano230 (24 May 2020)

Upss listo!!


----------



## nedantes (24 May 2020)

Un diferencial de 3,61..a ver qué nos depara la semana.


----------



## Berciano230 (24 May 2020)

*Cdametalero*.................. *19,31 $
Andydepaso* ................... *19,19 $
Putabolsa* ...................... *18,97 $
Higadillas *...................... *18,95 $
GoldGod*............................*18.66 $
Berciano230 *.................. *18,60 $
Aceituno*.........................*18,35 $ 
Erzam*...............................*18.30 $
Harrimorgan*.................. *18,20 $
MiquelFP* ....................... *18,10 $
Miaavg*............................ *18,05 $
Tiburcio*.......................... *18,00 $
Migozoenunpozo* ........... *17,98 $
Estupeharto*................... *17,76 $
Timi*................................* 17,48 $
Nedantes*........................* 17,44 $
Conde84*.........................*17,30 $
Sdprincburn* .................. *17,25 $
Bruce lee* ....................... *17,21 $
Tichy *.............................. *16,85 $
Muttley* ...........................*15,7 $*

Suerte  a todos. Esta semana somos 21, tres mas que la pasada


----------



## Berciano230 (29 May 2020)

Buenos dias, esta semana la plata ha estado bastante estable, sin altibajos, veremos como acaba la semana.
Vamos a por el viernes!!


----------



## cdametalero (29 May 2020)

19.11$ 
Todo llegará...seguramente tras el verano


----------



## Berciano230 (29 May 2020)

Os puede el ansia viva  pero vamos a esperar al cierre de hoy para pujar compañeros.


----------



## estupeharto (29 May 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Os puede el ansia viva  pero vamos a esperar al cierre de hoy para pujar compañeros.



Eso digo yo...

ya estaba yo pensando, qué es lo que pasa aquíiiii???

Por cierto, lo estoy clavando.... veremos si no me la fastidian en el último tramo


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 May 2020)

Mis 18,20 no iban mal encaminados del todo

A ver como queda la cosa

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (29 May 2020)

Entonces lo doy por bueno


----------



## estupeharto (29 May 2020)

Se podría incluir en la porra el precio del joro y el del índice Au/Ag.
Igual estaría bien...


----------



## estupeharto (29 May 2020)

Cachissss.....


----------



## Berciano230 (29 May 2020)

Pues ahora mismo esta entre @estupeharto y @Migozoenunpozo pero parece que va tener razon @putabolsa y cerrara con los 18$.
Entrarian ya @Tiburcio y compañia.


----------



## estupeharto (29 May 2020)

¿No tenía que haber un margen de 0,10 € entre apuestas?

El que sale perdiendo es el que está por debajo.
Si uno dice 18,0 y otro 18,1. El de 18 sólo ganará en un pequeño margen entre 18 y 18,09.

Luego las condiciones para evitarlo podrían ser:

El primero que apuesta coge plaza.
El siguiente tiene que mantener al menos la distancia por arriba.
Si no la mantiene porque no se da cuenta. El "moderador" posteriormente la sube hasta que mantenga la distancia por arriba.

Si hay otra apuesta antes de que el moderador lo arregle, y mantiene la distancia con la apuesta "errónea" (por llamarla de algún modo para entendernos), pero no mantiene la distancia una vez la corrección. En este caso se deja así. Ya que el perjudicado es quien hizo la apuesta errónea.
Y de esta forma se evita complicarlo más, en las apuestas hacia arriba.

Parece liado, pero no es tanto. Al final todo el mundo mira las apuestas anteriores y lo hace bien.


----------



## estupeharto (29 May 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿No tenía que haber un margen de 0,10 € entre apuestas?
> 
> El que sale perdiendo es el que está por debajo.
> Si uno dice 18,0 y otro 18,1. El de 18 sólo ganará en un pequeño margen entre 18 y 18,09.
> ...



Si es así, sí.

Pero el otro día pregunté si era como en aquel programa de "El precio justo", que era quien se acercaba más sin pasarse.

Berciano dijo que sí, a jugaaaaaaaarrrrrr..... 

(que era la frase del presentador del programa, ya fallecido)

Y también se hablaba de los 0,10 de diferencia, lo que me hace pensar que el formato original era así, como en el programa. Tiene lógica que se hiciera así hace años (más cerca de la emisión del programa). Aunque es un poco más complicado


----------



## estupeharto (29 May 2020)

Vaya rompepiernas que se meten con los papelitos.....


----------



## Berciano230 (29 May 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Si es así, sí.
> 
> Pero el otro día pregunté si era como en aquel programa de "El precio justo", que era quien se acercaba más sin pasarse.
> 
> ...



 si si pero por arriba o por abajo eso de sin pararse se me paso


----------



## estupeharto (29 May 2020)

Entonces lo de las distancias nada, no?

A pelo! 
pero con mascarilla eh eh


----------



## estupeharto (29 May 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> si si pero por arriba o por abajo eso de sin pararse se me paso



Esto no es lo que parece,...

por arriba ...... por abajo ..... sin parar


----------



## estupeharto (29 May 2020)

Si ya las leí.
Por eso lo comenté...

Para que no se tengan que ir buscando las vuelvo a pegar aquí



Berciano230 dijo:


> 5.Se respeta una distancia entre jugadores de 10 céntimos, para reducir esa distancia tendrán que jugar más de 10 y dividir 100 entre el nº de jugadores para calcular la proximidad.
> 
> 6.Los premios serán una onza para el primero y 1/2 onza para el segundo.



Pero si miramos la última tabla, vemos que 21 participantes
La distancia se podría reducir a:
100/21 = 4,76 ctms
Sin embargo vemos que por ejemplo hay casos que no se cumple.

Por ejemplo en tu caso apostaste 18,97 antes. Luego vino Higadillas y puso 18.95. Por tanto no sería achacable a ti.

Que tampoco pasa nada, pero es una observación.... 
Abro paraguas 



Berciano230 dijo:


> *Cdametalero*.................. *19,31 $
> Andydepaso* ................... *19,19 $
> Putabolsa* ...................... *18,97 $
> Higadillas *...................... *18,95 $
> ...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 May 2020)

En 12...apasionante


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (29 May 2020)

Duvitative man usted por aquí ¿Pero que pasó? Darle al oro ya le aburre, se ha extraviado, o es que esta diversificado. Ya verá cuando Romanillo se entere que le está pisando el terreno y predicando a sus feligreses.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (29 May 2020)

Joder que crack, gráficas de 1 minuto.


----------



## Berciano230 (30 May 2020)

Felicidades a @estupeharto que se lleva el podium de esta semana al ser el q mas se ha acercado, @Migozoenunpozo segundo por pocas decimas.

Al final, lo importante, ademas de echar un ratillo por estos lares, es que llevamos tres semanas seguidas con la plata subiendoseguro que nuestro querido compañero @putabolsa nos puede sacar un gráfico bueno!! 

Queda abierta la puja!!! Suerte a todos


----------



## cdametalero (30 May 2020)

Me he levantado alcista, 19.01$


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (30 May 2020)

Venga, vamos otra semana más. 17, 87 €/Oz


----------



## andy de paso (30 May 2020)

19,19


----------



## angel220 (30 May 2020)

No olvides que quien mueve el futuro es el que mueve el contado, por eso no coincide con el real el precio del contado, son el mismo perro tanto el contado como el futuro.saludos
Pd: Y la mano que alimenta ese perro es la Fed (liquided infinita y en caso de fallar las operaciones rescate de los actores que para eso trabajan para mi)
Nada nuevo bajo el sol


----------



## nedantes (30 May 2020)

18, 05 $ 
gracias a @Berciano230 por el curro y a @putabolsa por la gráficos explicativos para los que somos legos


----------



## nedantes (30 May 2020)

será en dólares no? sino menuda subida



Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Venga, vamos otra semana más. 17, 87 €/Oz


----------



## Tichy (30 May 2020)

17,45


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (30 May 2020)

Vamos a ser positivos. Mi apuesta es de 18,81$ capicua.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Suburban2 (30 May 2020)

$17'95


----------



## Erzam (30 May 2020)

18.40 Trolares


----------



## estupeharto (30 May 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Felicidades a @estupeharto que se lleva el podium de esta semana al ser el q mas se ha acercado, @Migozoenunpozo segundo por pocas decimas.
> 
> Al final, lo importante, ademas de echar un ratillo por estos lares, es que llevamos tres semanas seguidas con la plata subiendoseguro que nuestro querido compañero @putabolsa nos puede sacar un gráfico bueno!!
> 
> Queda abierta la puja!!! Suerte a todos



Bueno, yo es mi primera apuesta. Di en la diana. Ya me retiro 

Por cierto, colé una en un post anterior donde cité las normas de Berciano,..... y puse que el premio era de 1 onza y 1/2 onza.....
Como nadie dice nada.... 
A ver si alguno se lo va a creer....


----------



## estupeharto (30 May 2020)

Así es, efectivamente.


----------



## Berciano230 (30 May 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Bueno, yo es mi primera apuesta. Di en la diana. Ya me retiro
> 
> Por cierto, colé una en un post anterior donde cité las normas de Berciano,..... y puse que el premio era de 1 onza y 1/2 onza.....
> Como nadie dice nada....
> A ver si alguno se lo va a creer....



Madre q te pario


----------



## Harrymorgan (30 May 2020)

19.20.... Estova a reventar si o si

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## timi (30 May 2020)

18,15$


----------



## Berciano230 (30 May 2020)

*Harrimorgan*.................. *19.20 $
Andydepaso* ................... *19.19 $
Cdametalero*.................. *19.01 $
Putabolsa* ....................... *18.97 $
Migozoenunpozo* ........... *18.81 $
GoldGod*............................* 18.66 $
Berciano230 *.................. *18.60 $
MiquelFP* ....................... * 18.50 $
Erzam*..............................*18.40 $
Forcopula *....................* 18.30 $
Sdprincburn *....................* 18.20 $
Timi*..................................* 18.15 $
Nedantes*........................* 18.05 $
Tiburcio *..........................*18.00 $
Suburban2 *................... *17.95 $
Bruce lee* ....................... *17.87 $
Tichy *.............................. *17.45 $
Muttley*........................... *15.90 $ *


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (31 May 2020)

18 , a la tercera va la vencida. 
Aunque creo que es tarde jaja, seguro que gano.


----------



## Muttley (31 May 2020)

15,90$


----------



## Berciano230 (31 May 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> *Harrimorgan*.................. *19.20 $
> Andydepaso* ................... *19.19 $
> Cdametalero*.................. *19.01 $
> Putabolsa* ....................... *18.97 $
> ...



Actualizado


----------



## Forcopula (31 May 2020)

18'30$

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Muttley (31 May 2020)

Pero a vosotros que más os da el spot?
si siempre ponemos (pagamos) 20 euros por onza?


----------



## Berciano230 (31 May 2020)

*Harrimorgan*.................. *19.20 $
Andydepaso* ................... *19.19 $
Cdametalero*.................. *19.01 $
Putabolsa* ....................... *18.97 $
Migozoenunpozo* ........... *18.81 $
GoldGod*............................* 18.66 $
Berciano230 *.................. *18.60 $
MiquelFP* ....................... * 18.50 $
Wingardian*......................*18.45 $
Erzam*..............................*18.40 $
Forcopula *....................* 18.30 $
Sdprincburn *..................* 18.20 $
Timi*..................................* 18.15 $
Nedantes*........................* 18.05 $
Tiburcio *..........................*18.00 $
Suburban2 *................... *17.95 $
Estupeharto* ................... *17.93 $
Bruce lee* ....................... *17.87 $
Tichy *.............................. *17.45 $
Muttley*........................... *15.90 $ *


----------



## wingardian leviosa (31 May 2020)

18,45. Para no empatar


----------



## estupeharto (31 May 2020)

17,93 $


----------



## cdametalero (1 Jun 2020)

Ya lo creo, encima de hacerse publicidad haría buenos clientes si hace ofertas a los foreros


----------



## Berciano230 (1 Jun 2020)

No te creas q n lo he pensado.. incluso en sortear yo alguna onza mia.
A ver si @necho se anima


----------



## Berciano230 (1 Jun 2020)

*Harrimorgan*............... *19.20 $
Andydepaso* ................... *19.19 $
Cdametalero*.................. *19.01 $
Putabolsa* ....................... *18.97 $
Migozoenunpozo* ........... *18.81 $
GoldGod*..........................* 18.66 $
Berciano230 *.................. *18.60 $
MiquelFP* ....................... * 18.50 $
Wingardian*......................*18.45 $
Erzam*..............................*18.40 $
Forcopula *....................* 18.30 $
Sdprincburn *..................* 18.20 $
Timi*..................................* 18.15 $
Nedantes*........................* 18.05 $
Tiburcio *..........................*18.00 $
Suburban2 *................... *17.95 $
Estupeharto* ................... *17.93 $
Bruce lee* ....................... *17.87 $
Tichy *.............................. *17.45 $
Muttley*........................... *15.90 $ *


----------



## estupeharto (1 Jun 2020)

Vaya, al final lo del premio tiene sentido eh 
con efecto retroactivo .....eh eh


----------



## Erzam (2 Jun 2020)

Más descarado ya no se puede hacer...


----------



## Silver94 (2 Jun 2020)

Lo que se tira días para subir, lo bajan en un par de horas. La historia de siempre.


----------



## Silver94 (2 Jun 2020)

A ver si al menos esta bajada sirve para que baje un eurillo el precio de las Britania o Krugger en Eldorado y me animo a hacer una buena compra.


----------



## Silver94 (2 Jun 2020)

Bueno, a veces tiran ofertas interesantes. Al precio que están no voy a comprar nada. Si me saco unos Krugger por 20,50 euros, me animo a echar unos tigres de Sumatra, que me ha gustado la moneda.


----------



## Berciano230 (3 Jun 2020)

Menudo apretón están dando.. lo bueno para los plateros.. por decir algo es que el ratio está aguantando respecto al oro.
Los oreros no estarán contentos desde luego.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (5 Jun 2020)

Tiene toda la pinta de que hoy gano yo


----------



## cdametalero (5 Jun 2020)

Me uno: Putas divisas fiat...
El miércoles con el bajón del oro en $ (sobre 1692$) me dí un capricho y hoy estando el mínimo en 1708$ el "capricho" vale 13 euros menos. Con estas fluctuaciones de divisas no se puede ganar la porra de la plata hombre!!!! Tendre que revisar a la baja mi apuesta.
Viva los papelicos de colores...


----------



## Silver94 (5 Jun 2020)

Pues poco ha faltado para que gane Muttley XD
El caso es que de 20 usuarios, 19 han dado un precio más elevado del que está ahora mismo. Lo que confirma mi idea de que la gente suele poner lo que desea, lo que quiere que pase, no lo que cree que va a pasar. Es como el bético (por decir uno) que echa la quiniela y todas las semanas pone que gana el Betis. XD


----------



## Forcopula (5 Jun 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> Pues poco ha faltado para que gane Muttley XD
> El caso es que de 20 usuarios, 19 han dado un precio más elevado del que está ahora mismo. Lo que confirma mi idea de que la gente suele poner lo que desea, lo que quiere que pase, no lo que cree que va a pasar. Es como el bético (por decir uno) que echa la quiniela y todas las semanas pone que gana el Betis. XD



Si la gente pusiese lo que desea todos pondríamos de 50 para arriba xD

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Suburban2 (5 Jun 2020)

$17.54, cheers


----------



## Muttley (5 Jun 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> Pues poco ha faltado para que gane Muttley XD
> El caso es que de 20 usuarios, 19 han dado un precio más elevado del que está ahora mismo. Lo que confirma mi idea de que la gente suele poner lo que desea, lo que quiere que pase, no lo que cree que va a pasar. Es como el bético (por decir uno) que echa la quiniela y todas las semanas pone que gana el Betis. XD



En teoría, según las reglas si la plata cierra esta noche por debajo de los 17,45$ de Tichy, gano yo.
Esto es como el precio justo. Si se pasan todos, gano el escaparate con el seat Marbella y el piso en Gandía.

Y yo he hecho al revés que el bético. He puesto que perdía, y si pierde me llevo un disgusto deportivo pero una quiniela de 12.


----------



## Berciano230 (5 Jun 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> En teoría, según las reglas si la plata cierra esta noche por debajo de los 17,45$ de Tichy, gano yo.
> Esto es como el precio justo. Si se pasan todos, gano el escaparate con el seat Marbella y el piso en Gandía.
> 
> Y yo he hecho al revés que el bético. He puesto que perdía, y si pierde me llevo un disgusto deportivo pero una quiniela de 12.



 si queda en 17 gana el porq esta mas cerca. Asiq no hay escaparate


----------



## Muttley (5 Jun 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> si queda en 17 gana el porq esta mas cerca. Asiq no hay escaparate





Inyustisia Sr. A jugar
yo quiero mi escaparate final con Sony black trinitron y mi PCAmstrad fósforo verde.


----------



## paraisofiscal (5 Jun 2020)

Qué tiempos aquellos... (perdón por el offtopic )


----------



## Muttley (5 Jun 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Qué tiempos aquellos... (perdón por el offtopic )



...pues yo lo veo muy apropiado para el hilo. De offtopic nada.


----------



## Tichy (5 Jun 2020)

Jejeje, muchas gracias. 
Ahora me podría marcar una historia sobre análisis predictivos, medias móviles y velas japonesas, pero la verdad es que es más difícil acertar esto que el número donde caerá la bolita en la ruleta del casino.


----------



## Berciano230 (5 Jun 2020)

Felicidades @Tichy compañero!!!
Bueno al final como consuelo solo perdimos treinta y pico centavos con la semana anterior.
Ya sabemos como funciona esto..


----------



## estupeharto (5 Jun 2020)

También podemos hacer una cosa.
Ordenar quien se acerca más con el excel y asignar puntuación.... como en la fórmula 1
Por ejemplo, el ganador 25, el segundo 15, el tercero 10 y luego bajando o algo así.
Y ya a partir del décimo 1 punto.
Y hacemos la liga....


----------



## estupeharto (6 Jun 2020)

Eso está hecho. Si queréis yo pongo la clasificación.

¿A partir de esta semana o desde que se empezó?

No me importaría recabar los datos y poner la clasificación.

Yo sólo he participado dos veces, pero he obtenido buena puntuación. Aunque mi puntuación es lo de menos.

Si queréis que lo haga desde la primera semana lo hago.

La puntuación podría ser esta, me parece apropiada.

1º 25
2º 15
3º 10

4º 8
5º 7
y así sucesivamente hasta 11º 1
A partir del 12º no puntúan


----------



## cdametalero (6 Jun 2020)

17.58$$$


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (6 Jun 2020)

Apúntame a 17,41$ si no se ha adelantado algún compañero.


----------



## Forcopula (6 Jun 2020)

Yo pido el 16.90, ojalá pero no creo

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## timi (6 Jun 2020)

18,15$
estupeharto , por mi perfecto,,,,


----------



## conde84 (6 Jun 2020)

17,05


----------



## andy de paso (6 Jun 2020)

Yo espero como un reloj a que pase la aguja, 19, 19 para esta semana


----------



## Erzam (6 Jun 2020)

18 trolares la onza


----------



## Silver94 (6 Jun 2020)

16,75.


----------



## estupeharto (6 Jun 2020)

La pregunta es para todos. Si vale la pena o mola.

Sería como hasta ahora. Berciano recopila la lista cuando finaliza el plazo.
Y yo actualizo las puntuaciones y clasificación.


----------



## Berciano230 (6 Jun 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> La pregunta es para todos. Si vale la pena o mola.
> 
> Sería como hasta ahora. Berciano recopila la lista cuando finaliza el plazo.
> Y yo actualizo las puntuaciones y clasificación.



Por mi parte perfecto.. , desde el principio estaría bien.


----------



## Muttley (6 Jun 2020)

16,35$ 

A jugaaaar


----------



## wingardian leviosa (6 Jun 2020)

18,20


----------



## Berciano230 (6 Jun 2020)

*Andydepaso............ 19,19 $
GoldGod...................18,66 $
Berciano230............. 18,60 $
Wingardian.............. 18,20 $
Timi.......................... 18,15 $
Erzam...................... 18,00 $
Cdameralero........... 17.58 $
Brucelee.................. 17,41 $
Conde84.................. 17,05 $
Forcopula................16,90 $
Silver94...................
Sdprincburb.............16,75 $
Muttley..................... 16,35 $*


----------



## Berciano230 (6 Jun 2020)

@Silver94 tu puja esta ocupada tienes que modificarla.


----------



## nedantes (6 Jun 2020)

16,85$


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (6 Jun 2020)

17,71$ es mi apuesta

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (6 Jun 2020)

Así está el tema...
Casillas en gris: No participación
Podiums: verde, azul, amarillo

Para los desempates se ha mirado:

1. El que tiene el podium más alto. (ejemplo: puestos 4 y 5)
2. El que ha participado menos veces. (ejemplo : puestos 6 y 7 ; puestos 19, 20, 21)
3. El que consiguió antes la puntuación (ejemplo: puestos 19, 20, 21)
4. Alfabético (ejemplo: puestos 25 y 26)





Lo he repasado bien, pero si alguien ve algo mal, que lo diga y lo miramos


----------



## estupeharto (7 Jun 2020)

Y pongo la puntuación de todas las semanas


----------



## estupeharto (7 Jun 2020)

He echado un vistazo, y he visto que hay algo mal.

Como hay valores por encima y por debajo del precio, hay veces en los que hay dos apuestas a la misma distancia, una por abajo y otra por arriba.
Cuando he pasado los datos, no he mirado tan exhaustivamente y he adjudicado la puntuación que me daba el excel, que ordena por defecto por orden alfabético cuando hay un empate.

Por ejemplo, en la jornada del 23-05 hay un empate a 0,03 entre los dos primeros....(salvo errores, tomando 17,22 el valor final)

Hay otro caso el 9-5 entre el 3º y 4º (si no se me ha pasado alguno, creo que no hay más). 

Entonces habría que arreglar eso.

Se debería concretar la forma.

Una forma sería repartir los puntos entre los dos. Por ejemplo (10+8)/2= 9 o (25+15)/2=20

O bien, se elige quien de los dos se queda delante, el que no se pasó del precio, o el que se pasó.

Para casos con menos puntos da un poco más igual, pero en el caso del podium toma más relevancia.


----------



## Tichy (7 Jun 2020)

17,25$


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (7 Jun 2020)

Buenos días, tras concluir mis concienzudos tejemanejes vuelvo a apostar por los 18.


----------



## Erzam (7 Jun 2020)

Agradecer a los compañeros el currazo que se han dado. Impresionante, de verdad.
Cerveza virtual pagada.


----------



## estupeharto (7 Jun 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> He echado un vistazo, y he visto que hay algo mal.
> 
> Como hay valores por encima y por debajo del precio, hay veces en los que hay dos apuestas a la misma distancia, una por abajo y otra por arriba.
> Cuando he pasado los datos, no he mirado tan exhaustivamente y he adjudicado la puntuación que me daba el excel, que ordena por defecto por orden alfabético cuando hay un empate.
> ...



Me autocito. 

Hay que decidir cómo adjudicamos los puntos en ese par de casos que citaba (criterio que se utilizará cada vez que pase).

Repartir entre los dos 
o 
El que no se pase se queda delante.

En uno de los casos afecta al ganador.
Parece que en su día esto se pasó por alto, salvo que haya un error en el valor final de la semana que yo he utilizado en ese caso.


----------



## estupeharto (7 Jun 2020)

Sí, se puede ganar pasándose.
Sería sólo en caso de empate a la misma distancia por arriba y por abajo. Que uno tendría preferencia.

El reparto está bien. Aunque se suman menos puntos, aún se suma más que el siguiente en la lista.
Por ejemplo, su empatan el 3° y 4°, y se reparte, se anotan más que el 5°. Si no fuera así, sería un poco injusto.

El reparto me parece justo.
Y se darán pocos casos.

Entonces actualizaré las tablas con esos dos casos si lo veis bien así.


----------



## Forcopula (7 Jun 2020)

En caso de empate yo voto por que gane el que no se haya pasado, el que se ha pasado se llevaría el siguiente puesto y ya está. 

Repartir los puntos no lo veo justo (en el caso de que haya empate por el primer puesto, el segundo ganaría más puntos que el primero)

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (7 Jun 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> En caso de empate yo voto por que gane el que no se haya pasado, el que se ha pasado se llevaría el siguiente puesto y ya está.
> 
> Repartir los puntos no lo veo justo (en el caso de que haya empate por el primer puesto, el segundo ganaría más puntos que el primero)
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk



Son dos maneras de desempatar que pueden ser válidas.

El segundo no ganaría más puntos que el primero, porque el segundo es uno de los empatados.
Ambos ganarían 20 (en lugar de 25 y 15 respectivamente) y el tercero ganaría 10. 
En cualquier caso de empate, la media entre los dos (que es lo que se llevaría cada uno) estaría por encima de los puntos del siguiente a esos dos en la lista.
Eso es una aclaración.

Dejaríamos de ver un podium 25-15-10 por otro 20-20-10. Aunque se consideraría como podium igualmente

Si se hace lo de no pasarse, pues como es para todos, pues bueno, le sabría mal al que puntúa menos pero son cosas del juego.
A niveles más abajo del podium sólo significaría 0,5 puntos respecto a si se hace la media, insignificante.


----------



## estupeharto (7 Jun 2020)

Tenemos que decidir y arreglar esos dos casos.
El más significativo es éste:




Habría que decidir si se reparten 20 para cada uno, o se deja como se ve en la tabla (el que no se pasa, queda delante). 
Aclaro que fue el excel el que lo ordenó así de primeras y yo lo vi después de haberlo posteado.


----------



## nedantes (7 Jun 2020)

Opino que es la solución más justa.
Gracias por el curro



sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Creo que lo mas justo es que se repartan los puntos, esto no es el precio justo, tiene el mismo mérito el que se quede por encima o por debajo a la misma distancia. Creo que empezamos así este juego.


----------



## Berciano230 (7 Jun 2020)

Buen curro si señor. En caso de empate, con la misma distancia tanto por arriba como por abajo, se reparten los puntos y listo lo veo justo.


----------



## Berciano230 (7 Jun 2020)

*Putabolsa................ 19,25 $
Andydepaso............ 19,19 $
GoldGod...................18,66 $
Berciano230............. 18,60 $
Tiburcio................ 18,50 $
Wingardian......... 18,20 $
Timi.......................... 18,15 $
Erzam...................... 18,00 $
Migozoenunpozo... 17,71 $
MiquelFP................ 17,65 $
Cdameralero........... 17.58 $
Estupeharto............ 17,44 $
Brucelee.................. 17,41 $
Tichy........................ 17,25 $
Conde84.................. 17,05 $
Forcopula................16,90 $
Silver94...................
Nedantes.................. 16,85 $
Sdprincburb.............16,75 $
Muttley..................... 16,35 $*

**Revisar vuestras pujas que puedo equivocarme**


----------



## Berciano230 (7 Jun 2020)

@Tiburcio tienes que elegir otra puja.
@Silver94 lo mismo.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (7 Jun 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> @Tiburcio tienes que elegir otra puja.



 18,50.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Jun 2020)

Y bien ?


----------



## estupeharto (7 Jun 2020)

Ya están corregidas las tablas

17,44 $


----------



## Berciano230 (7 Jun 2020)

Gracias corregido!


----------



## estupeharto (7 Jun 2020)

Me añado

Silver94 no consta...


----------



## Berciano230 (7 Jun 2020)

*Putabolsa................ 19,25 $
Andydepaso............ 19,19 $
GoldGod...................18,66 $
Berciano230............. 18,60 $
Tiburcio................ 18,50 $
Wingardian......... 18,20 $
Timi.......................... 18,15 $
Erzam...................... 18,00 $
Migozoenunpozo... 17,71 $
MiquelFP................ 17,65 $
Cdameralero........... 17.58 $
Estupeharto............ 17,44 $
Brucelee.................. 17,41 $
Tichy........................ 17,25 $
Conde84.................. 17,05 $
Forcopula................16,90 $
Silver94...................
Nedantes.................. 16,85 $
Sdprincburb.............16,75 $
Muttley..................... 16,35 $*

**Revisar vuestras pujas que puedo equivocarme**


----------



## Berciano230 (7 Jun 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> *Putabolsa................ 19,25 $
> Andydepaso............ 19,19 $
> GoldGod...................18,66 $
> Berciano230............. 18,60 $
> ...



@Silver94 repitió puja, pero no la ha modificado por lo cual no es válido hasta q corrija con otra vacia.


----------



## estupeharto (7 Jun 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> @Silver94 repitió puja, pero no la ha modificado por lo cual no es válido hasta q corrija con otra vacia.



En esos casos se podría actuar de forma automática y se evita que alguien que no se dé cuenta, se quede fuera.

Por ejemplo, cuando se repita una puja, automáticamente se le restan 0,50 $. Si está ocupado, se le restan 0,70 $

Como cuando alguien puja, podría mirar antes y evitarlo, pues no hay mucho problema.
O bien, si responde en tiempo..


----------



## Silver94 (8 Jun 2020)

Pues al final sí han bajado lo que esperaba. Krugger a 20,40 y Britannias a 20,60 en Eldorado. Me voy de compras a por mis tigres y Kruggers.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (9 Jun 2020)

Excelente trabajo.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## timi (10 Jun 2020)

dejo esto

Top Primary Silver Mining Industry Production Yield Falls To The Lowest Ever – SRSrocco Report


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (12 Jun 2020)

Me ha costado una pasta tirarla por el acantilado, pero hoy voy a por todas...


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (12 Jun 2020)

La función no acaba hasta que no canta la gorda. 

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (12 Jun 2020)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> La función no acaba hasta que no canta la gorda.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk



Exacto, 3 centimillos p'arriba y aparcao


----------



## estupeharto (12 Jun 2020)

Ya ha salido el precio final?


----------



## estupeharto (12 Jun 2020)

Bueno, pues si el precio final es 17,46, corregid si no es así, esta semana quedaría así:

*EDITO*: Parece que el precio final es 17,48, por lo que corrijo.
La clasificación general queda igual.
En este caso hay un empate y se reparten los puntos.




y la clasificación general:




 qué voy a decir....


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (12 Jun 2020)

Enhorabuena a los premiados.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (12 Jun 2020)

¿Pasan a retirar el premio o prefieren envío gratuito?


----------



## cdametalero (12 Jun 2020)

Después de quedar último y penúltimo me estreno con 10 points, temblad jaja...
Enhorabuena estupeharto!!!


----------



## estupeharto (13 Jun 2020)

cdametalero dijo:


> Después de quedar último y penúltimo me estreno con 10 points, temblad jaja...
> Enhorabuena estupeharto!!!



Eres el que más posiciones ha escalado.... to the moon....


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (13 Jun 2020)

17,49 $ enhorabuena


----------



## estupeharto (13 Jun 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> 17,49 $ enhorabuena



Gracias por bajarlo!  
Casi te lo llevas..


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (13 Jun 2020)

Tanto esfuerzo para nada. Que se le va a hacer, otra vez será.


----------



## Berciano230 (13 Jun 2020)

Felicidades a los ganadores!!! He tenido una semana puff disculpar la ausencia..
Buen trabajo de los compañeros!!!


----------



## Tichy (13 Jun 2020)

17,65$


----------



## nedantes (13 Jun 2020)

17,55 $


----------



## cdametalero (13 Jun 2020)

18.46$


----------



## Forcopula (13 Jun 2020)

18,10

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (13 Jun 2020)

Venga, voy a insistir con*17,49 $*...


----------



## andy de paso (13 Jun 2020)

18,20


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (13 Jun 2020)

18 de nuevo, creo que voy a tener suerte, sin ir mas lejos vengo de comerme una parcela de cuneta con la amoto


----------



## cdametalero (13 Jun 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> 18 de nuevo, creo que voy a tener suerte, sin ir mas lejos vengo de comerme una parcela de cuneta con la amoto




Espero que la amoto esté bien


----------



## Muttley (13 Jun 2020)

16,9$

Saludetes


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (14 Jun 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Esta pillado compi



17,30 pues.


----------



## Berciano230 (14 Jun 2020)

*GoldGod..................18,66 $
Berciano230............. 18,60 $
Cdameralero...........18,46 $
Andydepaso............ 18,20 $
MiquelFP................ 18,15 $
Forcopula.................18,10 $
Timi.......................... 18,05 $
Sdprincburb.............18,00 $
Erzam...................... 17,90 $
Silver94...................17,80 $
Tichy.........................17,65 $
Nedantes................ 17,55 $
Brucelee..................17,49 $
Tiburcio...................17,30 $
Muttley.....................16,9 $*

Putabolsa................ $
Wingardian............. $
Migozoenunpozo... $
Estupeharto............ $
Conde84.................. $


----------



## Berciano230 (14 Jun 2020)

Buenos dias señores como siempre revisen los datos por si acaso.
Una jornada mas todopoderoso @GOLDGOD tirando del peloton y nuestro buen amigo cierrabares @Muttley de coche escoba.
Buen domingo


----------



## Erzam (14 Jun 2020)

17.90 trolares para esta semana


----------



## Silver94 (14 Jun 2020)

17,80


----------



## timi (14 Jun 2020)

18,05$


----------



## Berciano230 (14 Jun 2020)

*GoldGod..................18,66 $
Berciano230............. 18,60 $
Cdameralero...........18,46 $
Andydepaso............ 18,20 $
MiquelFP................ 18,15 $
Forcopula.................18,10 $
Timi.......................... 18,05 $
Sdprincburb.............18,00 $
Erzam...................... 17,90 $
Silver94...................17,80 $
Tichy.........................17,65 $
Nedantes................ 17,55 $
Brucelee..................17,49 $
Tiburcio...................17,30 $
Muttley.....................16,9 $*


----------



## wingardian leviosa (14 Jun 2020)

17,15


----------



## conde84 (14 Jun 2020)

17,10


----------



## Berciano230 (14 Jun 2020)

*GoldGod..................18,66 $
Berciano230............. 18,60 $
Cdameralero...........18,46 $
Migozoenunpozo......18,28 $
Andydepaso............ 18,20 $
MiquelFP................ 18,15 $
Forcopula.................18,10 $
Timi.......................... 18,05 $
Sdprincburb.............18,00 $
Marquen2303..........17,95 $
Erzam...................... 17,90 $
Silver94...................17,80 $
Tichy.........................17,65 $
Nedantes................ 17,55 $
Brucelee..................17,49 $
Tiburcio...................17,30 $
Windgardian...........17,15 $
Conde84...................17,10 $ Muttley.....................16,9 $*


----------



## Berciano230 (14 Jun 2020)

Romperemos hoy la barrera de los 20 participantes?
Anímense


----------



## marquen2303 (14 Jun 2020)

17,95


----------



## Berciano230 (14 Jun 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> *GoldGod..................18,66 $
> Berciano230............. 18,60 $
> Cdameralero...........18,46 $
> Andydepaso............ 18,20 $
> ...



Actualizado


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (14 Jun 2020)

18,28$ es mi apuesta.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Berciano230 (14 Jun 2020)

*Putabolsa............18,73 $
GoldGod..................18,66 $
Berciano230............. 18,60 $
Cdameralero...........18,46 $
Migozoenunpozo......18,28 $
Andydepaso............ 18,20 $
MiquelFP................ 18,15 $
Forcopula.................18,10 $
Timi.......................... 18,05 $
Sdprincburb.............18,00 $
Marquen2303..........17,95 $
Erzam...................... 17,90 $
Silver94...................17,80 $
Tichy.........................17,65 $
Nedantes................ 17,55 $
Brucelee..................17,49 $
Tiburcio...................17,30 $
Windgardian...........17,15 $
Conde84...................17,10 $ Muttley.....................16,9 $*


----------



## Berciano230 (14 Jun 2020)

@putabolsa y @estupeharto faltáis vosotros, y a falta de alguna sorpresa nuevo récord de participaciónes con 21!!!


----------



## Berciano230 (14 Jun 2020)

Rompiendo moldes @putabolsa  ojalá se cumplan tus predicciones


----------



## estupeharto (14 Jun 2020)

17,59 $


----------



## Berciano230 (14 Jun 2020)

*Putabolsa............18,73 $
GoldGod..................18,66 $
Berciano230............. 18,60 $
Cdameralero...........18,46 $
Migozoenunpozo......18,28 $
Andydepaso............ 18,20 $
MiquelFP................ 18,15 $
Forcopula.................18,10 $
Timi.......................... 18,05 $
Sdprincburb.............18,00 $
Marquen2303..........17,95 $
Erzam...................... 17,90 $
Silver94...................17,80 $
Tichy.........................17,65 $
Estupeharto.............17,59 $
Nedantes................ 17,55 $
Brucelee..................17,49 $
Tiburcio...................17,30 $
Windgardian...........17,15 $
Conde84...................17,10 $ Muttley.....................16,9 $*


----------



## Berciano230 (14 Jun 2020)

Buen curro


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (19 Jun 2020)

Parece que espabila el precio. 

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (19 Jun 2020)

Quedan unas cuantas horas, y hasta el toro, todo es rabo...o algo así.


----------



## Berciano230 (19 Jun 2020)

Entra @Tichy en el juego y ahora mismo seria el ganador...


----------



## Berciano230 (19 Jun 2020)




----------



## estupeharto (19 Jun 2020)

a qué hora cierran el chiringo?


----------



## nedantes (19 Jun 2020)

30 min aprox



estupeharto dijo:


> a qué hora cierran el chiringo?


----------



## Suburban2 (19 Jun 2020)

17.73$ la semana que viene


----------



## Berciano230 (19 Jun 2020)

Suburban2 dijo:


> 17.73$ la semana que viene



Vamos a esperar a celebrarlo con el ganador q es su momento . Luego ya pujamos cuando cierre el mercado


----------



## Berciano230 (19 Jun 2020)

Atención a @nedantes también .. entre ellos dos esta


----------



## Berciano230 (19 Jun 2020)

Parece ser que @estupeharto es de los empollones de la clase


----------



## Berciano230 (19 Jun 2020)

A descansar!!


----------



## estupeharto (19 Jun 2020)

No sé, ahora está 17,59.... clavaíco )


----------



## nedantes (19 Jun 2020)

@Tichy..


----------



## Berciano230 (19 Jun 2020)

Felicidades!!! De nuevo, @estupeharto


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (19 Jun 2020)

Enhorabuena buena a los premiaos.


----------



## Berciano230 (19 Jun 2020)

@estupeharto y @nedantes en segundo puesto mis felicitaciones


----------



## cdametalero (19 Jun 2020)

Enhorabuena a los "gurues" plateros de esta semana!


----------



## estupeharto (19 Jun 2020)

Macho, si todo me fuera así ...


----------



## estupeharto (19 Jun 2020)

Oye, si la clavas tendría que tener 5 puntillos extra....


----------



## estupeharto (19 Jun 2020)

Parezco el madrid con las champions ....


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (19 Jun 2020)

Veo que son 17,63$ el que se quedó más cerca ha sido tichy con 17,65$ ¿No?


----------



## Berciano230 (19 Jun 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Veo que son 17,63$ el que se quedó más cerca ha sido tichy con 17,65$ ¿No?


----------



## Tichy (20 Jun 2020)

¿6 centimillos y "solo" tercero?
Aquí alguien está aprovechando las rebajas para comprar bolas de cristal...


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (20 Jun 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


>



bullionvault indica 17,65$. Hay que ver, que informales con los datos...


----------



## estupeharto (20 Jun 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Veo que son 17,63$ el que se quedó más cerca ha sido tichy con 17,65$ ¿No?





Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> bullionvault indica 17,65$. Hay que ver, que informales con los datos...



Inversoro y GoldPrice marcan 17,60 $

Cada uno va un poco a su bola.

Pero el que vale es el que indica Berciano. Según las reglas desde el principio. En la página www.24hgold.com


----------



## Tichy (20 Jun 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Inversoro y GoldPrice marcan 17,60 $
> 
> Cada uno va un poco a su bola.
> 
> Pero el que vale es el que indica Berciano. Según las reglas desde el principio. En la página www.24hgold.com



En 17,59 cerró gold.de, la verdad, que es donde suelo mirar.


----------



## Erzam (20 Jun 2020)

18 $ para la semana que viene


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (20 Jun 2020)

*17,59* para la siguiente


----------



## timi (20 Jun 2020)

18,05 para la siguiente


----------



## nedantes (20 Jun 2020)

17,45 $


----------



## Tichy (20 Jun 2020)

17,20$


----------



## wingardian leviosa (20 Jun 2020)

La semana que viene si lo del Covid sigue igual, empieza mal. No creo que se rompa la resistencia de 18$



estupeharto dijo:


> Parezco el madrid con las champions ....



Oye macho, ¿tú que tienes el almanaque ese que roban en Regreso al Futuro II? 



Mi predicción*, 17,32$.* Cerca del soporte.


----------



## cdametalero (20 Jun 2020)

17.93$


----------



## andy de paso (20 Jun 2020)

18,21


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (20 Jun 2020)

Que ruina , 18,17.


----------



## Muttley (20 Jun 2020)

16,9$


----------



## Forcopula (20 Jun 2020)

He tardado mucho en poner esta vez mi apuesta jajaja

17,85


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Jun 2020)

17

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (20 Jun 2020)

sprinser dijo:


> 1.Lo que se necesita es una evaluación del precio de una onza de plata para el próximo fin de semana en Euros.
> 
> 2.Cada semana, homenajearemos a los 2 mejores pronosticadores.
> 
> ...



Gran Vía Fernando el católico a mano derecha.


----------



## RAFA MORA (21 Jun 2020)

*17,93 dólares*


----------



## Berciano230 (21 Jun 2020)

Voy al lio compañeros


----------



## Berciano230 (21 Jun 2020)

Putabolsa .......... 18,97$
GoldGod.............18,66 $
Andydepaso....... 18,21 $
Tiburcio.............. 18,17 $
Timi ................... 18,05 $
Erzam ................ 18,00 $
Tichy ................. 17,20 $
Miquelfp ............ 17,15 $
Sdprincburn ...... 17,10 $
Rafamora ..........
Cdametalero........17.93 $
Forcopola ........... 17,85 $
Wingardian......... 17,32 $
Harrymorgan
Muttley .............. 16,9


----------



## Berciano230 (21 Jun 2020)

@RAFA MORA amora esta cogido tienes q modificar la puja


----------



## timi (21 Jun 2020)

18,05$


----------



## Berciano230 (21 Jun 2020)

Darme un seg q estoy aun editando


----------



## Berciano230 (21 Jun 2020)

*Putabolsa* .......... 18,97$
*GoldGod*.............18,66 $
*Berciano230* ..... 18,60 $
*Andydepaso*....... 18,21 $
*Tiburcio*.............. 18,17 $
*Miquelfp* ............ 18,15 $
*Timi* ................... 18,05 $
*Erzam* ................ 18,00 $
*Marquen2303 *.... 17,75 $
*Bruce lee *........... 17,59 $
*Nedantes*........... 17,45 $
*Tichy* ................. 17,20 $
*Sdprincburn* ...... 17,10 $
*Rafamora* ..........
*Cdametalero*........17.93 $
*Forcopola* ........... 17,85 $
*Wingardian*......... 17,32 $
*Harrymorgan*...... 17,00 $
*Muttley* .............. 16,9 $


----------



## Berciano230 (21 Jun 2020)

No me das tiempo


----------



## marquen2303 (21 Jun 2020)

17.75


----------



## Berciano230 (21 Jun 2020)

*Putabolsa* .......... 18,97$
*GoldGod*.............18,66 $
*Berciano230* ..... 18,60 $
*Andydepaso*....... 18,21 $
*Tiburcio*.............. 18,17 $
*Miquelfp* ............ 18,15 $
*Timi* ................... 18,05 $
*Sdprincburn* ...... 18,10 $
*Erzam* ................ 18,00 $
*Marquen2303 *.... 17,75 $
*Estupeharto *....... 17,65 $
*Bruce lee *........... 17,59 $
*Nedantes*........... 17,45 $
*Tichy* ................. 17,20 $
*Rafamora* ..........
*Cdametalero*........17.93 $
*Forcopola* ........... 17,85 $
*Wingardian*......... 17,32 $
*Harrymorgan*...... 17,00 $
*Muttley* .............. 16,9 $


----------



## estupeharto (21 Jun 2020)

17,65 $


----------



## Tichy (21 Jun 2020)

Sdprincburb eran 18,10


----------



## Berciano230 (21 Jun 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Sdprincburb eran 18,10


----------



## Berciano230 (21 Jun 2020)

Voy  q estoy roto mañana actualizo si puja alguno mas un saludo compañeros.
Recordad debéis pujar antes de la apertura de los mercados.
Salud


----------



## conde84 (21 Jun 2020)

17,05


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (22 Jun 2020)

18.30$ un poco fuera de hora.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Berciano230 (25 Jun 2020)

Pues seguimos en los terrenos de @estupeharto sin mayor novedad.
En mi caso voy a largo.. tranquilo, acumulando sin importarme entre comillas el precio, el día de mañana espero rentabilizar mi pequeño tesoro.

Decía @asqueado , que su abuela fue cosaria en los tiempos de la guerra y la posguerra y la gente que poseía metales vivía mucho mejor que la que no. Que los billetes de la republica no valian nada. 
Las cosas no van a ser diferentes en un futuro y mas como se está poniendo todo.. 
ya sabéis metaleros plateros seguir acumulando y no os preocupéis por el precio, si sube, alegría, sino seguir acumulando para el día de mañana.


----------



## estupeharto (25 Jun 2020)

Va veenga.... a cuánto queréis que la ponga?


----------



## estupeharto (25 Jun 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Pues seguimos en los terrenos de @estupeharto sin mayor novedad.
> En mi caso voy a largo.. tranquilo, acumulando sin importarme entre comillas el precio, el día de mañana espero rentabilizar mi pequeño tesoro.
> 
> Decía @asqueado , que su abuela fue cosaria en los tiempos de la guerra y la posguerra y la gente que poseía metales vivía mucho mejor que la que no. Que los billetes de la republica no valian nada.
> ...



Yo también creo que puede romper en algún momento. Pero de cara al juego que llevamos, pienso que es mejor estrategia acercarse más durante más semanas (con lo cual se obtienen más puntos, que de eso trata el juego), con un precio contenido, que apostando siempre a ese tirón, que crees que va a llegar pero que llegará sólo una vez, y no sabes cuándo. Esa semana no ganarás puntos, pero el resto sí.

A ver si ahora me vais a coger manía porque no suba, que a mí también me vendría bien


----------



## estupeharto (26 Jun 2020)

De momento...... así está la cosa.....

Luego lo actualizo con el precio final....

Actualizado con 17,75

marquen2303 lo clavó esta semana!
Y empate en la segunda plaza

putabolsa sigue ahí al acecho, disimulando...


----------



## andy de paso (26 Jun 2020)

Repito 18,21


----------



## Erzam (27 Jun 2020)

17.95 Trolares para esta semana


----------



## Tichy (27 Jun 2020)

17,64 $


----------



## timi (27 Jun 2020)

18,02 $


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (27 Jun 2020)

18,50 .


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (27 Jun 2020)

Seguimos. 17,75$ para mi.


----------



## conde84 (27 Jun 2020)

17,30


----------



## Muttley (27 Jun 2020)

17,10$


----------



## wingardian leviosa (27 Jun 2020)

* 18,09$ *


----------



## Veloc (27 Jun 2020)

18,17 $


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (27 Jun 2020)

17.83$

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## nedantes (28 Jun 2020)

17,70 $


----------



## Forcopula (28 Jun 2020)

18'40

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cdametalero (28 Jun 2020)

Repito 17.93


----------



## marquen2303 (28 Jun 2020)

18.15


----------



## TomBolillo (28 Jun 2020)

18.20 USD


----------



## estupeharto (28 Jun 2020)

17,98 $


----------



## Berciano230 (28 Jun 2020)

Ya toy aquiiiiactualizando todo el dia sin cobertura


----------



## Berciano230 (28 Jun 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Ya toy aquiiiiactualizando todo el dia sin cobertura



18,60


----------



## Berciano230 (28 Jun 2020)

*Putabolsa* .......... 18,77 $
*GoldGod*.............18,66 $
*Berciano230* ..... 18,60 $
*Nsdn *................. 18,59 $
*Tiburcio*.............. 18,50 $
*Forcopola* ...........18,40 $
*Sdprincburn* ......18,30 $
*Andydepaso*.......18,21 $
*Tombolillo* ..........18,20 $
*Veloc*................... 18,17 $
*Marquen2303 *....18,15 $
*Wingardian*.........18,09 $
*Timi* ...................18,02 $
*Estupeharto*........ 17,98 $
*Erzam* ................17,95 $
*Cdametalero*........17,93 $
*Migozoenunpozo *...17,83 $
*Bruce lee *...........17,75 $
*Nedantes*........... 17,70 $
*Tichy* .................17,64 $
*Conde84 *.............. 17,30 $
*Muttley* ..............17,10 $


----------



## Berciano230 (28 Jun 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> *Putabolsa* .......... 18,77 $
> *GoldGod*.............18,66 $
> *Berciano230* ..... 18,60 $
> *Nsdn *................. 18,59 $
> ...



Echar un vistazo q se me puede ir la pinza compis


----------



## Concursante (29 Jun 2020)

¿Como veis adquirir 25 onzas de plata de para una inversión de aqui a 10 años o asi? (contando que nos recuperamos o que puede haber algun conflicto pero sin que la especie se extermine).

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## estupeharto (29 Jun 2020)

Concursante dijo:


> ¿Como veis adquirir 2 onzas de plata de para una inversión de aqui a 10 años o asi? (contando que nos recuperamos o que puede haber algun conflicto pero sin que la especie se extermine).
> 
> Gracias y un saludo.



Estás hablando de 40 €
y 10 años....
No sé si te vale la pena calentarte la cabeza mucho haciendo cálculos...

Adquiérelas hombre, y las vas tocando de vez en cuando...


----------



## conde84 (29 Jun 2020)

Concursante dijo:


> ¿Como veis adquirir 2 onzas de plata de para una inversión de aqui a 10 años o asi? (contando que nos recuperamos o que puede haber algun conflicto pero sin que la especie se extermine).
> 
> Gracias y un saludo.



Bufff, piénsatelo bien, arriesgar tanto capital así de repente sin estudiar el producto te puede llevar a la ruina.

Compra mejor un par de pakos y así al menos si baja la plata no te quedas en bragas.


----------



## Suburban2 (29 Jun 2020)

$17'96


----------



## Concursante (29 Jun 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Estás hablando de 40 €
> y 10 años....
> No sé si te vale la pena calentarte la cabeza mucho haciendo cálculos...
> 
> Adquiérelas hombre, y las vas tocando de vez en cuando...





conde84 dijo:


> Bufff, piénsatelo bien, arriesgar tanto capital así de repente sin estudiar el producto te puede llevar a la ruina.
> 
> Compra mejor un par de pakos y así al menos si baja la plata no te quedas en bragas.



Perdon coño, quise poner 25 pero se me olvido la segunda cifra, ya se que sigue siendo una mierda pero me gustaria vuestra valoración.

Otra opción es comprar esas 25 y viendo la evolución, comprarperiodicamente otras 25, ya sea en monedas o lingotes, me da igual


----------



## Concursante (29 Jun 2020)

De acuerdo, gracias


----------



## conde84 (29 Jun 2020)

Concursante dijo:


> Perdon coño, quise poner 25 pero se me olvido la segunda cifra, ya se que sigue siendo una mierda pero me gustaria vuestra valoración.
> 
> Otra opción es comprar esas 25 y viendo la evolución, comprarperiodicamente otras 25, ya sea en monedas o lingotes, me da igual



Pues verlo lo veo bien, es mas, estas precisamente en un hilo de gente que compra plata como inversion ¿que respuesta esperas encontrar?

Tu compra que 25 onzas no es dinero a la larga.


----------



## estupeharto (30 Jun 2020)

Aprovecha antes de que suba.
Lee por estos hilos y verás bastante información.
Saca tus conclusiones.


----------



## TomBolillo (30 Jun 2020)

18.20 USD. De momento soy el ganador de la semana


----------



## Forcopula (1 Jul 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> 18.20 USD. De momento soy el ganador de la semana



Es fácil que a poco que se mueva lo pierdas  
"Andydepaso.......18,21 $
Tombolillo ..........18,20 $
Veloc................... 18,17 $
Marquen2303 ....18,15 $"


Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## timi (2 Jul 2020)

esta semana me lo llevo yo


----------



## estupeharto (2 Jul 2020)

ejem ejem


----------



## Erzam (3 Jul 2020)

Ya vamos acercándonos a la hora...


----------



## Tichy (3 Jul 2020)

Este viernes está más tranquilo de lo habitual, supongo que por ser festivo en USA. De momento la cotización está en una zona "congestionada". El ganador se va a decidir por centimillos. A ver que pasa...

*Wingardian*.........18,09 $
*Timi* ...................18,02 $
*Estupeharto*........ 17,98 $
*Erzam* ................17,95 $
*Cdametalero*........17,93 $ 

Eso sí, Estupeharto, en la mediana, ¡Otra vez no!


----------



## Berciano230 (3 Jul 2020)

[mention]estupeharto [/mention] es el mclaren de los domingos. Siempre está ahí puntuando..


----------



## estupeharto (3 Jul 2020)

No hay derecho....
18,008, que van a ser 18,01.... por redondeo... lo que me hace perder el 1r puesto compartido... gñeee


----------



## wingardian leviosa (3 Jul 2020)

Por centimos. Cachis


----------



## estupeharto (3 Jul 2020)

Cambio en el podium en la general. Erzam sube a la segunda plaza.
timi gana la semana y pega una buena subida, rozando el podium
putabolsa sigue al acecho.
Esta semana ha habido un poco de embudo en la foto finish....
estupeharto se ha tenido que cambiar la gorra, pero sin mascacarilla.
Se suman nuevos participantes....
A ver si se reenganchan algunos que están en boxes


----------



## estupeharto (3 Jul 2020)

Venga salid de boxes o iremos a buscaros


----------



## estupeharto (3 Jul 2020)

Sabemos de tu potencial, te respetamos.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (3 Jul 2020)

Enhorabuena a los agraciados, de parte de uno de los desgraciados.

*18,01€ *Para la próxima


----------



## estupeharto (3 Jul 2020)

Le podemos cambiar el título al hilo:

¿Qué pondrá estupeharto en la apuesta semanal?


----------



## estupeharto (3 Jul 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> [mention]estupeharto [/mention] es el mclaren de los domingos. Siempre está ahí puntuando..



Voy con el cepillo recogiendo...


----------



## estupeharto (3 Jul 2020)




----------



## Migozoenunpozo (4 Jul 2020)

18.81$ con 2 cojones.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## andy de paso (4 Jul 2020)

19,19 para la próxima


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Jul 2020)

Mis predicciones son un desastre pero bueno ahi vamos

18.50

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## nedantes (4 Jul 2020)

18.10 $ , que suba que es lo importante


----------



## timi (4 Jul 2020)

18,15$


----------



## Muttley (4 Jul 2020)

17,20$

Yo soy como España en Eurovision, eso si, cuanto peor me vaya mejor nos va a los tenedores de plata física.


----------



## Veloc (4 Jul 2020)

17,75 $.


----------



## Tichy (4 Jul 2020)

17,84$


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (4 Jul 2020)

18,90


----------



## Forcopula (4 Jul 2020)

18,25

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Largo Caballero (4 Jul 2020)

sprinser dijo:


> 1.Lo que se necesita es una evaluación del precio de una onza de plata para el próximo fin de semana en Euros.
> 
> 2.Cada semana, homenajearemos a los 2 mejores pronosticadores.
> 
> ...



En el riñon del oso


----------



## wingardian leviosa (4 Jul 2020)

*18,11$*


----------



## estupeharto (4 Jul 2020)

PSOE - Cuenta Oficial dijo:


> En el riñon del oso



Ese mensaje es de 2011.
El concurso se había dejado y se relanzó hace poco.
Las normas se dejaron claras en el relanzamiento.
Son parecidas pero hay algunas diferencias.
Son las que aplican.
Por si tu mensaje fuera porque has visto alguna diferencia.


----------



## TomBolillo (4 Jul 2020)

Venga, 18.20 USD es mi previsión nuevamente para esta semana que durante dos días estuve acertando (martes y miércoles antes de que me la volvieran a tumbar los HdP de JP Morgan)


----------



## Erzam (4 Jul 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Cambio en el podium en la general. Erzam sube a la segunda plaza.
> timi gana la semana y pega una buena subida, rozando el podium
> putabolsa sigue al acecho.
> Esta semana ha habido un poco de embudo en la foto finish....
> ...




Ole, ole !!!

Llegar de bucear en Jávea y verte en segunda posición en la clasificación general es tocar el cielo.

Mi apuesta para esta semana es de 17.95 Trolares Amerindios


----------



## cdametalero (4 Jul 2020)

18.27 lereles usanos para seguir sumando


----------



## Berciano230 (4 Jul 2020)

18,55 caguen tot se me adelantó @MiquelFP y profanó mi puja


----------



## marquen2303 (5 Jul 2020)

18.23


----------



## estupeharto (5 Jul 2020)

18,31 $ otro empujoncito


----------



## estupeharto (5 Jul 2020)

subirá más, luego bajará, y finalmente culebreará hasta quedarse a mis pies


----------



## estupeharto (6 Jul 2020)

Esta semana le he metido un buen empujón, no os quejaréis 

espero que no me falle jpm


----------



## Berciano230 (8 Jul 2020)

Esto lo hemos visto ya demasiadas veces.. veremos como queda la cosa


----------



## timi (9 Jul 2020)




----------



## Berciano230 (10 Jul 2020)

Bueno parece que esta semana nos llevamos una alegría 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (10 Jul 2020)

weno weno weno.... parece que esta semana no voy a ganar 

De momento va en cabeza GOLDGOD......
pero aún quedan unas cuantas curvas.... luego lo actualizo....

buena subidita semanal.... para los que tengan la suerte de tener plata....


----------



## Erzam (10 Jul 2020)

Esta semana sumo 0 puntos, pero con alegría.


----------



## estupeharto (10 Jul 2020)

Erzam dijo:


> Esta semana sumo 0 puntos, pero con alegría.



Es lo que tiene apostar bajo...... Muttley el hombre más feliz del mundo


----------



## Erzam (10 Jul 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Es lo que tiene apostar bajo...... Muttley el hombre más feliz del mundo



Seguía la linea habitual. Confiaba en este crecimiento para despues del verano, no para principios de julio.
Pero bueno, que le vamos a hacer...


----------



## Muttley (10 Jul 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Es lo que tiene apostar bajo...... Muttley el hombre más feliz del mundo



Soy corto en el juego
Y larguísimo en Plata física.
Soy el hombre más feliz del mundo


----------



## estupeharto (10 Jul 2020)

Desafortunado en el juego afortunado en el amor, o algo así decían...

mejor estar afortunado en las principales cosas.... aunque la suerte hay que currársela también


----------



## Berciano230 (10 Jul 2020)

Lo importante es la subida de esta semana, iremos viendo q pasa


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (10 Jul 2020)

Venga, un último tironcito!!!!

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (10 Jul 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> weno weno weno.... parece que esta semana no voy a ganar
> 
> De momento va en cabeza GOLDGOD......
> pero aún quedan unas cuantas curvas.... luego lo actualizo....
> ...



Bueno, pues hubo movimiento al final....

En la última chicane Migozoenunpozo le arrebató la segunda plaza a MiquelFP, que a pesar de eso, recuperó la segunda plaza en la general.
GOLDGOD llevaba media vuelta de ventaja, ya era demasiado. Llevaba semanas anunciándolo y finalmente dio el hachazo, subiendo a la mitad de la tabla del tirón.

Berciano estuvo ahí en la pomada por el podium, pero finalmente no pudo reducir la distancia y acabó en una buena 4ª posición.

Tiburcio le sacó unos metros en la recta de meta a Harrymorgan y deshizo el empate. Tiene más velocidad punta en recta.

Y en los puntos, andy de paso dio un saltito en la línea y arañó medio punto que vale su peso en plata.

estupeharto pinchó esta semana y en boxes no daban con la tuerca, perdió 15 segundos que a la postre fueron irrecuperables. Aún así mantuvo el tipo.

Llama la atención como dos veteranos como putabolsa y Muttley, muy acertados en los entrenamientos libres, luego el día de la carrera no acaban de poner fino el coche y acaban fuera de los puntos. Gajes de reglajes...

Bueno, se da el pistoletazo para el próximo finde.... parece que se calienta el mercado...


----------



## Berciano230 (10 Jul 2020)

Felicidades Goldgod!!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## timi (11 Jul 2020)

19,03$


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (11 Jul 2020)

19,40 .


----------



## Forcopula (11 Jul 2020)

18'98

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Veloc (11 Jul 2020)

19,55 $ Voy largo!


----------



## Berciano230 (11 Jul 2020)

19,20 $


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Tichy (11 Jul 2020)

18,45$


----------



## Erzam (11 Jul 2020)

18.85 Trolares para esta semana.


----------



## cdametalero (11 Jul 2020)

18.93 lusalereles


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (11 Jul 2020)

Enhorabuena a los premiados.

*18.71 *Reales de a ocho, para esta semana.


----------



## NicoTesla (11 Jul 2020)

Me uno al concurso.

$ 18.89


----------



## conde84 (11 Jul 2020)

18,65


----------



## Muttley (11 Jul 2020)

18,29


----------



## wingardian leviosa (11 Jul 2020)

Que vergüenza esta semana. 

Coinciden 2 divergencias bajistas que igual salen ya esta semana, 
*17,9$*


----------



## andy de paso (11 Jul 2020)

20,00 mortadelos


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Jul 2020)

Otra subidita

19'40

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Berciano230 (11 Jul 2020)

Tendencia clara alcista 20 petrodolares de Andy 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (11 Jul 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Otra subidita
> 
> 19'40
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Está pillao amigo.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (12 Jul 2020)

18,18 dolercios.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## nedantes (12 Jul 2020)

18,35


----------



## estupeharto (12 Jul 2020)

19,08 lereles


----------



## Berciano230 (12 Jul 2020)

*GOLDGOD* ...... *20,66 $
Putabolsa* ..... *20,25 $
AndydePaso* .. *20,00 $ Mortadelos
Veloc ...................... 19,55 $
Tiburcio de Medinasidonia*..*19,40 $
Berciano230 *.............. *19,20 $
sdPrincBurb ...... 19,10 $ Trolares 
Estupeharto* ..... *19,08 $
timi ......................... 19,03 $
Forcopula ......... 18,98 $
cdametalero* .. *18,93 $ Lusalereles
NicoTesla............. 18,89 $
Erzam ................... 18,85 $ Trolares
marquen2303* ....*18,76 $
TomBolillo* .......*18,71 $
BruceLee 18,71 $ Reales de a ocho
Conde84*........... *18,65 $
Tichy ....................... 18,45 $
Nedantes* ................ *18,35 $
Muttley* ................. *18,29 $
Migozoenunpozo .... 18,18 $
Wingardian leviosa *.... *17,9 $*


----------



## marquen2303 (12 Jul 2020)

18.76


----------



## TomBolillo (12 Jul 2020)

Venga que alcanzo a llegar antes de la apertura. 18,71$ para esta semana.

Os veo muy optimistas a todos. Hasta @Muttley que cada semana la sitúa en el inframundo esta semana apuesta por ella


----------



## Berciano230 (13 Jul 2020)

*GOLDGOD* ...... *20,66 $
Putabolsa* ..... *20,25 $
AndydePaso* .. *20,00 $ Mortadelos
HarryMorgan *....*19,70 $
Veloc ...................... 19,55 $
Tiburcio de Medinasidonia*..*19,40 $
Berciano230 *.............. *19,20 $
sdPrincBurb ...... 19,10 $ Trolares 
Estupeharto* ..... *19,08 $
timi ......................... 19,03 $
Forcopula ......... 18,98 $
cdametalero* .. *18,93 $ Lusalereles
NicoTesla............. 18,89 $
Erzam ................... 18,85 $ Trolares
marquen2303* ....*18,76 $
TomBolillo* .......*18,73 $ *
*BruceLee 18,71 $ Reales de a ocho
Conde84*........... *18,65 $
Tichy ....................... 18,45 $
Nedantes* ................ *18,35 $
Muttley* ................. *18,29 $
Migozoenunpozo .... 18,18 $
Wingardian leviosa *.... *17,9 $*


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (13 Jul 2020)

¿Se puede pedir una cifra ya solicitada?


----------



## Berciano230 (13 Jul 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> ¿Se puede pedir una cifra ya solicitada?



No no me di cuenta 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (13 Jul 2020)

OK. Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Y ya abusando de tu amabilidad, sabrías decirme cual es la distancia mínima permitida entre dos predicciones.

Un saludo.


----------



## Berciano230 (13 Jul 2020)

@TomBolillo dado que pujaste un importe repetido y estamos fuera de plazo creo que lo mas justo es ajustar automáticamente a una puja intermedia q no repercuta y creo que 18,73 es adecuada 
Un saludo


----------



## Berciano230 (13 Jul 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> OK. Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Y ya abusando de tu amabilidad, sabrías decirme cual es la distancia mínima permitida entre dos predicciones.
> 
> Un saludo.



En principio siendo bastantes en un rango pequeño no hay distanciamiento mínimo pero sí ético si uno puja 18,00 no va pujar 18,01 pero si 18,10 o 18,06 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Harrymorgan (13 Jul 2020)

Vaya, si aun estoy en plazo 19,70!

Si no pues nada

Gracias


----------



## Berciano230 (15 Jul 2020)

La plata up, up, up


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Berciano230 (16 Jul 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> *GOLDGOD* ...... *20,66 $
> Putabolsa* ..... *20,25 $
> AndydePaso* .. *20,00 $ Mortadelos
> HarryMorgan *....*19,70 $
> ...




Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Berciano230 (17 Jul 2020)

Buena semana esta si cierra en estos precios, mejor ir subiendo poco a poco que no luego una bajada loca.
Que dicen tus estadísticas @putabolsa


----------



## estupeharto (17 Jul 2020)

Así va la cosa un par de horillas antes del cierre

Tiburcio asaltando el podium
Berciano y Veloc dando un buen salto

Luego actualizamos


----------



## TomBolillo (18 Jul 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Me imagino que te refieres a los futuros...
> 
> La plata esta en 19,10 ahora mismo y ha estado cerca de 19,40, a unos 0,30 cents por debajo de los máximos de un año, máximos que vimos el año pasado... es decir esta mas baja que el año pasado...
> 
> ...



Puede volver a caer como en marzo es verdad, pero al igual que marzo las oz físicas puede que no bajen de 15€ y la dicha no dure ni 24 horas porque todo a esos precios vuela y las tiendas cierran el grifo para no quedarse sin mercancía y venga a especular con lo que les quede. Coño si se transmitió todo en este hilo a tiempo real. Coininvest pidiendo 30€ por Maples (hasta 36€ llegaron a pedir los joputas), el Andorrano caído en combate, los Belgas subidos en la parra también y el dorado quitándose de encima todos los bichitos y bicharracos que le quedaban (unos cuantos gallos australianos, búhos picoteados y barracudas a buen precio pude echar a la saca). 

Que no baje joer que no quiero volver a ver en el corto plazo bullion a más de 23€. Dejadme cargar onzas sobre los 20€ o menos


----------



## Erzam (18 Jul 2020)

Mi predicción es de 19.70 trolares


----------



## Muttley (18 Jul 2020)

18,75


----------



## Tichy (18 Jul 2020)

18,93$


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (18 Jul 2020)

19,70 , lo estoy viendo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (18 Jul 2020)

Que haya suerte!

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harrymorgan (18 Jul 2020)

19,90 para la próxima

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Veloc (18 Jul 2020)

20,10 $ Venga, mis acciones en mineras tienen que seguir tirando para arriba.


----------



## alward (18 Jul 2020)

No esta mal la iniciativa, pero los aglos inventaron apostar pasta para estas cosas, bueno y para el que adivinara si salia el sol o no el finde... No digo más, una porra sin ganancias... tsk tsk.

Me la juego, 18€/onza


----------



## andy de paso (18 Jul 2020)

Otra vez la táctica del reloj, 20,00 mortadelos para la próxima, a ver si pasa la aguja...


----------



## Erzam (18 Jul 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> 19,70 , lo estoy viendo.



Yo tambien lo veo...


----------



## estupeharto (18 Jul 2020)

Actualizado. Algún pequeño cambio en la recta final


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (18 Jul 2020)

21 $ desde Valencia.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Forcopula (18 Jul 2020)

Madre mía, en un mes hay una subida casi exacta de 2$.. 
Dicho esto mi apuesta contrario a lo que iba poner será de 19,85


----------



## Forcopula (18 Jul 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Madre mía, en un mes hay una subida casi exacta de 2$..
> Dicho esto mi apuesta contrario a lo que iba poner será de 19,85
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk





Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## timi (18 Jul 2020)

19,75$


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (18 Jul 2020)

19,95 .


----------



## elbruce (18 Jul 2020)

21,12 $.... tiene fuerza....


----------



## Berciano230 (18 Jul 2020)

19,60 $


----------



## Berciano230 (18 Jul 2020)

*Elbruce*..........................*21,12 $
Migozoenunpozo*..........*21 $
Tiburcio.........................19,95 $
Forcopula*......................*19,85 $
Timi*................................*19,75 $
Wingardian....................19,62 $
Nedantes*.......................*19,50 $
Berciano230*..................*19,60 $
Silver94*..........................*19,25 $
BruceLee*.......................*19,37 $
Marquen2303*................*19,30 $
Cdametalero*.................*19,17 $*


----------



## Silver94 (18 Jul 2020)

19,25 $


----------



## nedantes (18 Jul 2020)

19,50 $


----------



## cdametalero (18 Jul 2020)

19.17 lereles lusanos


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (18 Jul 2020)

19,37 Maravedís. 
Un saludo


----------



## wingardian leviosa (19 Jul 2020)

*19,62$*


----------



## marquen2303 (19 Jul 2020)

19.30


----------



## Berciano230 (19 Jul 2020)

*Elbruce*..........................*21,12 $
Migozoenunpozo*..........*21 $
Tiburcio.........................19,95 $
Forcopula*......................*19,85 $
Timi*................................*19,75 $
Wingardian....................19,62 $
Nedantes*.......................*19,50 $
Berciano230*..................*19,60 $
Silver94*..........................*19,25 $
BruceLee*.......................*19,37 $
Marquen2303*................*19,30 $
Cdametalero*.................*19,17 $*


----------



## Muttley (19 Jul 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> *Elbruce*..........................*21,12 $
> Migozoenunpozo*..........*21 $
> Tiburcio.........................19,95 $
> Forcopula*......................*19,85 $
> ...



te has dejado a algunos en el Camino que ya hemos hecho la apuesta: @Tichy, @GOLDGOD, @Erzam, @Harrymorgan, @Veloc, @sdPrincBurb,@alward,@andy de paso .......


----------



## Berciano230 (19 Jul 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> te has dejado a algunos en el Camino que ya hemos hecho la apuesta: @Tichy, @GOLDGOD, @Erzam, @Harrymorgan, @Veloc, @sdPrincBurb,@alward,@andy de paso .......



Ostia cabrones cuando hicisteis esas apuestas!!


----------



## Berciano230 (19 Jul 2020)

*Elbruce*..........................*21,12 $
Migozoenunpozo*..........*21 $
Goldgod*........................ *20,66 $
Putabolsa*..................... *20,25 $
Veloc*............................. *20,10 $
Andydepaso*.................*20,00 $
Tiburcio.........................19,95 $
Harrymorgan*..................*19,90 $
Sdprincburb *...................*19,80 $
Forcopula*......................*19,85 $
Timi*................................*19,75 $
Erzam*.............................*19,70 $ Wingardian....................19,62 $
Nedantes*.......................*19,50 $
Berciano230*..................*19,60 $
Silver94*..........................*19,25 $
BruceLee*.......................*19,37 $
Marquen2303*................*19,30 $
Cdametalero*.................*19,17 $
Tichy*..............................*18,93 $
Muttley*.......................... *18,75 $
Alward*........................... *18,00 $*


----------



## Berciano230 (19 Jul 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> *Elbruce*..........................*21,12 $
> Migozoenunpozo*..........*21 $
> Goldgod*........................ *20,66 $
> Veloc*............................. *20,10 $
> ...



En un poco reviso q este todo ok, q ando liado


----------



## TomBolillo (19 Jul 2020)

19,48$ es mi apuesta para esta semana. Veo que el consenso general es alcista por lo que no sé si debería ponerme corto


----------



## Berciano230 (19 Jul 2020)

*Elbruce*..........................*21,12 $
Migozoenunpozo*..........*21 $
Goldgod*........................ *20,66 $
Putabolsa*..................... *20,25 $
Veloc*............................. *20,10 $
Andydepaso*.................*20,00 $
Tiburcio.........................19,95 $
Harrymorgan*..................*19,90 $
Sdprincburb *...................*19,80 $
Forcopula*......................*19,85 $
Timi*................................*19,75 $
Erzam*.............................*19,70 $ Wingardian....................19,62 $
Nedantes*.......................*19,50 $
Berciano230*..................*19,60 $
TomBolillo*......................*19,48 $
Silver94*..........................*19,25 $
BruceLee*.......................*19,37 $
Marquen2303*................*19,30 $
Cdametalero*.................*19,17 $
Tichy*..............................*18,93 $
Muttley*.......................... *18,75 $
Alward*........................... *18,00 $*


----------



## Silver94 (19 Jul 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> 19,48$ es mi apuesta para esta semana. Veo que el *consenso general es alcista *por lo que no sé si debería ponerme corto



Pues como siempre


----------



## Concursante (19 Jul 2020)

19,56$ por aqui señor


----------



## Berciano230 (19 Jul 2020)

*Elbruce*..........................*21,12 $
Migozoenunpozo*..........*21 $
Goldgod*........................ *20,66 $
Putabolsa*..................... *20,25 $
Veloc*............................. *20,10 $
Andydepaso*.................*20,00 $
Tiburcio.........................19,95 $
Harrymorgan*..................*19,90 $
Sdprincburb *...................*19,80 $
Forcopula*......................*19,85 $
Timi*................................*19,75 $
Erzam*.............................*19,70 $ Wingardian....................19,62 $
Concursante*..................*19,56 $
Nedantes*.......................*19,50 $
Berciano230*..................*19,60 $
TomBolillo*......................*19,48 $
Silver94*..........................*19,25 $
BruceLee*.......................*19,37 $
Marquen2303*................*19,30 $
Cdametalero*.................*19,17 $
Tichy*..............................*18,93 $
Muttley*.......................... *18,75 $
Alward*........................... *18,00 $*


----------



## Berciano230 (19 Jul 2020)

24 participantes esta semana por el momento, ultimos coletazos.


----------



## estupeharto (19 Jul 2020)

19,88 $


----------



## estupeharto (19 Jul 2020)

ahí clavandico 

Esa zona está concurrida, algunas ya están pilladas. 19,80 19,85 19,90 19,95
Hay que meterla por ahí en medio dobladica

O a lo mejor lo decías por el tiempo. Sí, apurando hasta el final...


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (21 Jul 2020)

Aún me voy a quedar corto con mi predicción de 21$.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## elbruce (21 Jul 2020)

pues si, nos vamos a quedar cortos todos.... vaya fuerza tiene la bicha


----------



## RFray (21 Jul 2020)

Hoy lleva un subidón bestial; el que entrase hace unos meses casi podría haber doblado su inversión.


----------



## Forcopula (21 Jul 2020)

RFray dijo:


> Hoy lleva un subidón bestial; el que entrase hace unos meses casi podría haber doblado su inversión.



O el que viese la oportunidad en el desplome de marzo y se metiese a saco (como el caso de @Long_Gamma )

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## timi (21 Jul 2020)

somos unos conformistas
tendríamos que poner una regla nueva
todo lo que pase mas de 1 $ no entra en la puntuación , aunque sea el único que se acerque


----------



## Berciano230 (21 Jul 2020)

Felicidades a los que hayan hecho los  deberes


----------



## Berciano230 (22 Jul 2020)

Ojalá 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Harrymorgan (22 Jul 2020)

RFray dijo:


> Hoy lleva un subidón bestial; el que entrase hace unos meses casi podría haber doblado su inversión.



Hombre, para doblar todavía queda por bien que comprases, pero todo se andará. Esto solo está empezando


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Jul 2020)

Habria alguna opcion de que pegara un bajonazo en estos dias ? aunque luego vuelva a subir ?

Estas cosas ya se han visto antes y acaban en bajonazo luego, no se muy bien los motivos.


----------



## timi (22 Jul 2020)

nos quieren joder el juego inofensivo que tenemos ,,, que cabrones


----------



## Tichy (22 Jul 2020)

¿Habla de spot o de futuros? En los sitios que yo miro (gold.de, kitco,...), el spot no ha tocado 23 ni de lejos (máximos un poco por encima de 22,6$). Simplemente por aclararnos y si no es mucha molestia ¿podría indicarnos donde ha visto esos 23?


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (22 Jul 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Habria alguna opcion de que pegara un bajonazo en estos dias ? aunque luego vuelva a subir ?
> 
> Estas cosas ya se han visto antes y acaban en bajonazo luego, no se muy bien los motivos.




Según el profeta venido del futuro* @romanillo*, bajará mucho para agosto, pero mucho mucho mucho. Así que si quieres gastar en metal espera a agosto...él ya lo vió, puso en marcha el condensador de fluzo de su tostador de pan, y vino del futuro para contárnoslo: 




romanillo dijo:


> Mi nombre es Romanillo y yo os digo que para finales de agosto el oro por debajo de 1400 euros la onza en tienda física y la plata en menos de 600 euros el kg ya con iva en tienda física.
> 
> Es mi pronostico, he estado en agosto del 2020 y se que sera así.
> 
> Soy miembro de la organización Sic Mundus.



Bienaventurados sean los viajeros del tiempo, por que ellos llegarán a las citas antes incluso de haber quedado...


----------



## Berciano230 (22 Jul 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Según el profeta venido del futuro* @romanillo*, bajará mucho para agosto, pero mucho mucho mucho. Así que si quieres gastar en metal espera a agosto...él ya lo vió, puso en marcha el condensador de fluzo de su tostador de pan, y vino del futuro para contárnoslo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Forcopula (22 Jul 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Según el profeta venido del futuro* @romanillo*, bajará mucho para agosto, pero mucho mucho mucho. Así que si quieres gastar en metal espera a agosto...él ya lo vió, puso en marcha el condensador de fluzo de su tostador de pan, y vino del futuro para contárnoslo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Justo me he levantado pensando en quién era el personaje que dijo eso, le atribuía el milagro de los latunes, pero no el de la profecía de agosto 

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (22 Jul 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Justo me he levantado pensando en quién era el personaje que dijo eso, le atribuía el milagro de los latunes, pero no el de la profecía de agosto
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk



Hombres de poca fe. Todavía no estamos a finales de agosto. queda un mes en el que podría pasar de todo. Desde que se derrumbasen los metales, hasta, que sé yo, un virus que causase una pandemia global, por ejemplo...


----------



## Berciano230 (22 Jul 2020)

Seguimos para bingo!!


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Jul 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Según el profeta venido del futuro* @romanillo*, bajará mucho para agosto, pero mucho mucho mucho. Así que si quieres gastar en metal espera a agosto...él ya lo vió, puso en marcha el condensador de fluzo de su tostador de pan, y vino del futuro para contárnoslo:
> 
> Bienaventurados sean los viajeros del tiempo, por que ellos llegarán a las citas antes incluso de haber quedado...




A este chico le compre bastante pero me ha tocado las narices esta subida, pensaba comprar mas, tenia un trato para esta semana que con la subida se me ha jodido entero.


----------



## Tichy (22 Jul 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> No se si lo estáis viendo en directo, pero es un espectáculo! Mas del 8% el spot y superando los 23$...



Y a continuación en media hora bajada a 22$. Los habituales mecanismos de ajuste sano de oferta y demanda, vamos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Jul 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Y a continuación en media hora bajada a 22$. Los habituales mecanismos de ajuste sano de oferta y demanda, vamos.



Haber si baja mas que pueda hacer mi trato y luego ya que se ponga en donde quiera.

Siempre me pasa igual cuando estoy apunto de cargar pega estos subidones, me cago en todo.


----------



## Higadillas (22 Jul 2020)

Ojo, que el que comprase papel en mínimos de marzo, se está sacando ya un 80%... tela marinera.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (22 Jul 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Haber si baja mas que pueda hacer mi trato y luego ya que se ponga en donde quiera.
> 
> Siempre me pasa igual cuando estoy apunto de cargar pega estos subidones, me cago en todo.



No se atormente. Recuerde que recientemente fue usted el único que tuvo el valor de comprar el ya legendario tesoro argénteo y tardofranquista del cuestionado profeta @romanillo. Y a un precio que haría palidecer de envidia a J.P. Morgan.
Una cosa por la otra...


----------



## wingardian leviosa (22 Jul 2020)

Una putada que no tenga ni una miserable pulserita de plata.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Jul 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> No se atormente. Recuerde que recientemente fue usted el único que tuvo el valor de comprar el ya legendario tesoro argénteo y tardofranquista del cuestionado profeta @romanillo. Y a un precio que haría palidecer de envidia a J.P. Morgan.
> Una cosa por la otra...



Pues tenia otro trato cerrado bastante bueno y se me ha jodido totalmente, el vendedor parece que vio que empezo a subir y directamente ha desaparecido del mapa, una pena no haber durado este precio una semana mas y ahora lo tendria en mis manos.


----------



## romanillo (23 Jul 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Según el profeta venido del futuro* @romanillo*, bajará mucho para agosto, pero mucho mucho mucho. Así que si quieres gastar en metal espera a agosto...él ya lo vió, puso en marcha el condensador de fluzo de su tostador de pan, y vino del futuro para contárnoslo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No estamos en agosto, es una cosa normal que los ignorantes plateros estáis desatados por unas mínimas subidas, llegara agosto y con ese mes yo volveré, para reírme de todos los que pusieron en dudas mi predicción.

Comprad ahora y seréis vosotros los que no tengáis ni para meter en ese tostador una rodaja de pan que llevaros a la boca.

Deberíais de estar vendiendo como locos antes de la gran bajada.


----------



## romanillo (23 Jul 2020)

La plata bajara por debajo de los 13 dolares onza para agosto.


----------



## conde84 (23 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> No estamos en agosto, es una cosa normal que los ignorantes plateros estáis desatados por unas mínimas subidas, llegara agosto y con ese mes yo volveré, para reírme de todos los que pusieron en dudas mi predicción.
> 
> Comprad ahora y seréis vosotros los que no tengáis ni para meter en ese tostador una rodaja de pan que llevaros a la boca.
> 
> Deberíais de estar vendiendo como locos antes de la gran bajada.





romanillo dijo:


> La plata bajara por debajo de los 13 dolares onza para agosto.



Cito para cuando llegue agosto


----------



## borgar (23 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> La plata bajara por debajo de los 13 dolares onza para agosto.



Ojalá!! Y me pondre a comprar como si no hubiese mañana!!


----------



## Berciano230 (23 Jul 2020)

Si vas para largo cualquier momento es bueno para seguir acumulando, dado que buscas más refugio que inversion aunque ambas van de la mano. Esto último no lo digo yo lo dice el tiempo.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (24 Jul 2020)

Ojalá. Oportunidad de recarga. Siempre y cuando no pase como la última, que no encontrabas una onza de batalla ni pidiéndola por favor.


----------



## SOY (24 Jul 2020)

Comprad plata mientras podáis. No volveremos a verla a estos precios. Nunca en la historia ha estado tan barata.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## estupeharto (24 Jul 2020)

Cuánta plata es suficiente?
Cuándo pararíais de comprar?
10 kg, 20, 50, 100, ...?


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (24 Jul 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Cuánta plata es suficiente?
> Cuándo pararíais de comprar?
> 10 kg, 20, 50, 100, ...?




83,97 kg


----------



## TomBolillo (24 Jul 2020)

SOY dijo:


> Comprad plata mientras podáis. No volveremos a verla a estos precios. Nunca en la historia ha estado tan barata.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Así a +23€ /Oz? Yo quisiera cargar un poco más porque mi plan es ir haciendo compras incrementales. Pero después de haber cargado bastante entre los 17€ y 19€ durante todo este follón de la pandemia, pagarlas ahora por encima de 23€ me está dando algo de respeto. Y encima con el comentario que ha hecho el otro forero de arriba de que en agosto/septiembre la tirarán de nuevo .


----------



## SOY (24 Jul 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Así a +23€ /Oz? Yo quisiera cargar un poco más porque mi plan es ir haciendo compras incrementales. Pero después de haber cargado bastante entre los 17€ y 19€ durante todo este follón de la pandemia, pagarlas ahora por encima de 23€ me está dando algo de respeto. Y encima con el comentario que ha hecho el otro forero de arriba de que en agosto/septiembre la tirarán de nuevo .



Lo que digo es simplemente mi opinión. Puedo estar equivocado. La responsabilidad de tus inversiones es toda tuya. Todo tiene un riesgo. No hay nada garantizado.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Jul 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Cuánta plata es suficiente?
> Cuándo pararíais de comprar?
> 10 kg, 20, 50, 100, ...?




Esto es como todo cuando tengas 10kg querras 20 y luego 30...


----------



## timi (24 Jul 2020)

Sin correr mucho riesgo , yo felicito a elbruce , que ha sido el menos malo de todos


----------



## Berciano230 (24 Jul 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> *Elbruce*..........................*21,12 $
> Migozoenunpozo*..........*21 $
> Goldgod*........................ *20,66 $
> Putabolsa*..................... *20,25 $
> ...



Bueno pues esta semana está claro, felicidades a @elbruce, y esperemos que este fin de semana tengamos también un incremento de metaleros pujando y poco a poco hagamos que este hilo vuelva a ser solo una pequeña parte de lo que llego a ser antaño, cuando también de aquella la plata estaba arriba.

Recordar que para pujar debemos esperar a que cierren los mercados. 
Un saludo


----------



## elbruce (25 Jul 2020)

creo que será la primera vez que alguien gana quedándose a casi 2$ del precio de cierre... una pasada esta semana la plata. El ganador no he sido yo, creo que hemos sido todos los que tenemos alguna onza en nuestro poder.... las mías esta semana como que lucen mas y están mas guapas....

os dejo un enlace con varios artículos que creo os puede resultan interesantes...
Traductor de Google


----------



## conde84 (25 Jul 2020)

23,65


----------



## Tichy (25 Jul 2020)

22,35$


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (25 Jul 2020)

22,75 $


----------



## Somedus (25 Jul 2020)

23,15$


----------



## Veloc (25 Jul 2020)

22,60 Usd/ounce. Hay que ir aplanando la curva de la plata.


----------



## Muttley (25 Jul 2020)

21,95


----------



## Forcopula (25 Jul 2020)

20,38

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (25 Jul 2020)

Como va la clasificación general?

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fukuoka San (25 Jul 2020)

sprinser dijo:


> 1.Lo que se necesita es una evaluación del precio de una onza de plata para el próximo fin de semana en Euros.
> 
> 2.Cada semana, homenajearemos a los 2 mejores pronosticadores.
> 
> ...



Mal síntoma económico que oro y plata suban tanto.


----------



## estupeharto (25 Jul 2020)

¿Cuál es el precio de cierre que tomamos?
La página de 24hgold no carga.
Tomo 22,77 $
Si luego es otro ya lo cambiaré.
No afecta en este caso, como todos veíamos venir.

Al final pegó un buen tirón. Los "toros" han cosechado buenos puntos.
Veremos esta semana que entra para dónde tira... más subida? nuevo bajoncito? ....


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (25 Jul 2020)

Mi pronóstico 24 claramente, o más.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (25 Jul 2020)

*23,50€ *así a ojo, sin mirar tendencias. Estamos en fase de locura.


----------



## estupeharto (25 Jul 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> 22,75 $



¿ese fue el cierre?


----------



## Erzam (25 Jul 2020)

Esta semana me lanzo al ruedo.

23.70 Trolares usanos por onza


----------



## nedantes (25 Jul 2020)

23,10


----------



## timi (25 Jul 2020)

dedicado a @Depeche 

24,90$


----------



## Depeche (25 Jul 2020)

26,48 dólares


----------



## andy de paso (25 Jul 2020)

25,25 mortadelos para esta semana


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (25 Jul 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿ese fue el cierre?



Bueno, ese fue el precio que marcó BullionVault, ya que 24hgold no chuta.
Veo que has pillado mi estrategia


----------



## sky21 (25 Jul 2020)

25


----------



## Berciano230 (25 Jul 2020)

23


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Harrymorgan (25 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> La plata bajara por debajo de los 13 dolares onza para agosto.



Algun argumento? O es mera imtuicion

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harrymorgan (25 Jul 2020)

23,90

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cdametalero (25 Jul 2020)

23.40 facilito y espero quedarme tan corto como esta semana


----------



## Berciano230 (25 Jul 2020)

*Despeche*....................*26.48 $
Putabolsa*.....................*25.85 $
Sky21*.............................*25.00 $
Andydepaso*.................*25.25 $
Timi*..................................*24.90 $
Goldgod*........................ *24.66 $
Tiburcio.........................24.00 $
Harrymorgan*..................*23.90 $
Erzam*..................................*23.70 $
Conde84*..........................*23.65 $
Wingardian..................23.50 $
Cdametalero*...............*23.40 $
Somedus*.........................*23.15 $
Nedantes*.......................*23.10 $
Berciano230*.................*23.00 $
BruceLee*.......................*22.75 $
Veloc*...............................*22.60 $
Sdprincburb *...................*22.50 $
Tichy*..............................*22.35 $
Muttley*..........................*21.95 $
Forcopula*......................*20.38 $*


----------



## marquen2303 (26 Jul 2020)

24.95


----------



## elbruce (26 Jul 2020)

25,12$..... la teoría dice que debería consolidar la subida de la semana pasada.... , pero la cuestión es que el oro esta a 20$ del su máximo histórico que sin duda el lunes creo que lo superará con creces...eso arrastrará a la plata de nuevo arriba, la duda es si aguantará arriba hasta el viernes....25,12$ es mi pronostico de cierre, ojalá gane depeche quedándose muy corto. esta semana me llegarán unos kruguerrand de plata que pedí al eldoradocoins a 20,69€ hace unos pocos días...ya les gano unos eurillos a cada una.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (26 Jul 2020)

24,35$ es mi apuesta.


----------



## Berciano230 (26 Jul 2020)

*Despeche*....................*26.48 $
Putabolsa*.....................*25.85 $
Sky21*.............................*25.00 $
Andydepaso*.................*25.25 $
Elbruce*.........................*25.12 $
Nsdn*..............................*24,99 $
Marquen2303*..............*24.95 $
Timi*...............................*24.90 $
Estupeharto *............... *24.80 $
Goldgod*........................ *24.66 $
Migozoenunpozo *.........*24,35 $
Tiburcio.........................24.00 $
Harrymorgan*..................*23.90 $
Erzam*...............................*23.70 $
Conde84*..........................*23.65 $
Wingardian..................23.50 $
Cdametalero*...............*23.40 $
Somedus*.........................*23.15 $
Nedantes*.......................*23.10 $
Berciano230*.................*23.00 $
BruceLee*.......................*22.75 $
Veloc*...............................*22.60 $
Sdprincburb *...................*22.50 $
Tichy*..............................*22.35 $
Muttley*..........................*21.95 $
Forcopula*......................*20.38 $*


----------



## Berciano230 (26 Jul 2020)

Faltan los antiguos, a ver si se van decidiendo..


----------



## estupeharto (26 Jul 2020)

24,80 timodólare$ para esta semana interesante


----------



## Berciano230 (26 Jul 2020)

*Despeche*....................*26.48 $
Putabolsa*.....................*25.85 $
Sky21*.............................*25.00 $
Andydepaso*.................*25.25 $
Elbruce*.........................*25.12 $
Nsdn*..............................*24,99 $
Marquen2303*..............*24.95 $
Timi*...............................*24.90 $
Estupeharto *............... *24.80 $
Goldgod*........................ *24.66 $
Migozoenunpozo *.........*24,35 $
Tiburcio.........................24.00 $
Harrymorgan*..................*23.90 $
Erzam*...............................*23.70 $
Conde84*..........................*23.65 $
Wingardian..................23.50 $
Cdametalero*...............*23.40 $
Somedus*.........................*23.15 $
Nedantes*.......................*23.10 $
Berciano230*.................*23.00 $
BruceLee*.......................*22.75 $
Veloc*...............................*22.60 $
Sdprincburb *...................*22.50 $
Tichy*..............................*22.35 $
Muttley*..........................*21.95 $
Forcopula*......................*20.38 $*


----------



## wingardian leviosa (26 Jul 2020)

Nos vamos 6$ del primero al último. Acojonante.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (27 Jul 2020)

Que Dios reparta suerte

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## andy de paso (27 Jul 2020)

Como siga así, nos quedamos cortos otra semana...


----------



## Berciano230 (27 Jul 2020)

Pues ahora mismo la mitad de la tabla esta por debajo del precio actual de la plata


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (27 Jul 2020)

Lo que me mosquea es el control milimétrico de la subida y no saber si la están frenando o sosteniendo. 

Lleva varios días frenando alrededor de el 7% de subida.

Opiniones?

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## romanillo (28 Jul 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Algun argumento? O es mera imtuicion
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Tengo información pero no puedo decir mas de lo que estoy diciendo.


----------



## Berciano230 (28 Jul 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Ya esta aqui el pullback que estaba esperando, a ver hasta donde la quieren llevar, yo diria que un poco por debajo de 20$.



Aprovechen a cargar con esta corrección los que no lo hayan hecho antes y pónganse cómodos que vamos para arriba.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (31 Jul 2020)

Vamos upeando el hilo de cara al desenlace semanal.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Berciano230 (31 Jul 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> *Despeche*....................*26.48 $
> Putabolsa*.....................*25.85 $
> Sky21*.............................*25.00 $
> Andydepaso*.................*25.25 $
> ...



Parece que la cosa esta entre @Tiburcio , @Migozoenunpozo y quizas @GOLDGOD


----------



## Berciano230 (31 Jul 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> *Despeche*....................*26.48 $
> Putabolsa*.....................*25.85 $
> Sky21*.............................*25.00 $
> Andydepaso*.................*25.25 $
> ...



Parece que la cosa está entre @Tiburcio , @Migozoenunpozo y quizas @GOLDGOD

 http://www.24hgold.com/english/gold_silver_prices_charts.aspx?money=USD


----------



## MarcialEIimparcial2 (31 Jul 2020)

sprinser dijo:


> 1.Lo que se necesita es una evaluación del precio de una onza de plata para el próximo fin de semana en Euros.
> 
> 2.Cada semana, homenajearemos a los 2 mejores pronosticadores.
> 
> ...



En el coranzon del vanpiro


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (31 Jul 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Parece que la cosa está entre @Tiburcio , @Migozoenunpozo y quizas @GOLDGOD
> 
> http://www.24hgold.com/english/gold_silver_prices_charts.aspx?money=USD



Bueno. Dicen que la función no acaba hasta que canta la gorda. 

Vamos a ver los últimos movimientos. 

Que Dios reparta suerte.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (31 Jul 2020)

Muchas gracias. Ya me estaba hartando de segundos puestos. 

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (31 Jul 2020)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Muchas gracias. Ya me estaba hartando de segundos puestos.



Pues sí, el que la sigue la consigue. Y te subes al podium de la general también.  40 puntos en dos semanas.

También Tiburcio, con otros 40 puntos en las tres últimas semanas, mantiene la segunda plaza en el podium.

Ya os tengo a una vuelta , no me puedo descuidar...

Al final la subida fue menos de la mitad de la semana anterior. Muchos nos pasamos de frenada... Migozo yanoenunpozo, casi se pasa, pero la clavó.


----------



## estupeharto (1 Ago 2020)

Entrando de nuevo en la página de 24hgold, veo que cotiza a 24,34, un centimillo menos, pero que a efectos de nuestra clasificación sí afectaría.

En concreto Harrymorgan desharía el empate conmigo y sumaría 0,5 puntos más, y yo 0,5 puntos menos.

Y el otro empate lo mismo, en los puestos 8, 9 y 10, que estaban en ese céntimo.

Espero vuestra aportación, pero creo que ese ha sido el cierre final.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (1 Ago 2020)

Se pone emocionante la cosa y viendo cómo les gusta mover el árbol puede pasar de todo. 

Yo he ido esta tarde a ver si mi platerío estaba bien y me ha gustado comprobar que brilla más que nunca.



Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Ago 2020)

Por que piensas que puede bajar si la tendencia es al alza ahora mismo no ?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (1 Ago 2020)

25.20 para la próxima y mis felicitaciones a Migozoenunpozo.


----------



## Forcopula (1 Ago 2020)

28'12

Felicidades a los ganadores


----------



## Muttley (1 Ago 2020)

23,45


----------



## Tichy (1 Ago 2020)

23,95$


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (1 Ago 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> 25.20 para la próxima y mis felicitaciones a Migozoenunpozo.



Gracias compañeros del metal

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Erzam (1 Ago 2020)

Yo tambien repito con 23.70 trolares usanos


----------



## Berciano230 (1 Ago 2020)

Felicidades!!!


Gold and Silver Quotes News and Data


----------



## andy de paso (1 Ago 2020)

27,72 para la próxima


----------



## Berciano230 (1 Ago 2020)

Repito con 23,00$


Gold and Silver Quotes News and Data


----------



## Concursante (1 Ago 2020)

23,87 por aqui


----------



## Veloc (1 Ago 2020)

23,20


----------



## Depeche (1 Ago 2020)

26,95 dólares digo yo para el próximo fin de semana


----------



## Somedus (1 Ago 2020)

25,40$


----------



## timi (1 Ago 2020)

26,12$ y felicidades al ganador


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (1 Ago 2020)

24,34€


----------



## elbruce (1 Ago 2020)

23,60$ por aquí, supongo que tendrá que consolidar niveles..... aunque ojalá siga tirando....


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (2 Ago 2020)

26,26$ es mi apuesta.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## nedantes (2 Ago 2020)

24,90 $


----------



## Berciano230 (2 Ago 2020)

En un poco pongo lista q estoy llegando a  compas


Gold and Silver Quotes News and Data


----------



## estupeharto (2 Ago 2020)

25,30 trólares


----------



## cdametalero (2 Ago 2020)

25.36 usalereles


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (2 Ago 2020)

Es usted mi héroe. Con 2 cojones. Ojalá gane usted esta semana.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Forcopula (2 Ago 2020)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Es usted mi héroe. Con 2 cojones. Ojalá gane usted esta semana.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk



Y si no gana él, no creo que a nadie le importase que ganara yo jejeje


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (3 Ago 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Y si no gana él, no creo que a nadie le importase que ganara yo jejeje



También me sirve. Jojo

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Muttley (3 Ago 2020)

Cada dólar que sube la plata me da un mes de jubilación con pensión de funcionario.


----------



## timi (4 Ago 2020)

estoy contento ,,, igual llego a miércoles sin pasarme


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (5 Ago 2020)

Ya casi que está en mi precio. No me importa que suba un 20% más aunque no gane mi predicción 

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## timi (6 Ago 2020)

Sin que sirva de precedente , y como estoy de vacaciones , al no encontrar el resumen lo paso a detallar

Putabolsa 28,39
Forcopula 28,12
Andydepaso 27,72
Depeche 26,95
Migozoen.. 26,26
Timi 26,12
Somedus 25,40
Cdametalero 25,36
Estupeharto 25,30
Tiburcio 25,20
Nedantes 24,90
Brucelee 24,34
Tichy 23,95
Concursante 23,87
Erzam 23,70
Elbruce 23,60
Muttley 23,45
Veloc 23,20
Miquelfp 23,20 ***
Berciano230 23,00
Goldgod 20,66
Sdprincburb 22,50

no recuerdo en el caso de Miquelfp que ya tenia el precio pillado , que se hacia
repasad los precios que estos días estoy sacando las patatas del huerto y ando un poco jodido,,, la edad  .


----------



## timi (6 Ago 2020)

Putabolsa 28,39
Forcopula 28,12
Andydepaso 27,72
Depeche 26,95
Migozoen.. 26,26
Timi 26,12
Somedus 25,40
Cdametalero 25,36
Estupeharto 25,30
Tiburcio 25,20
Nedantes 24,90
Brucelee 24,34
Tichy 23,95
Concursante 23,87
Erzam 23,70
Elbruce 23,60
Muttley 23,45
Veloc 23,20
Miquelfp 23,10 
Berciano230 23,00
Goldgod 20,66
Sdprincburb 22,50


----------



## Forcopula (6 Ago 2020)

Coño que todavía quesa un día y puede subir más no?


----------



## Berciano230 (7 Ago 2020)

timi dijo:


> Sin que sirva de precedente , y como estoy de vacaciones , al no encontrar el resumen lo paso a detallar
> 
> Putabolsa 28,39
> Forcopula 28,12
> ...



Gracias @timi se me fue el santo al cielo


----------



## Berciano230 (7 Ago 2020)

Felicidades a @putabolsa que por fin lo consiguió y a @Forcopula.


----------



## Forcopula (7 Ago 2020)

Enhorabuena a putabolsa, para la semana que viene pongo otro disparate a ver si cuela.

Me habría gustado "fardar" de quedar en último puesto una semana, al primero en la siguiente. Ha faltado poco


----------



## andy de paso (7 Ago 2020)

37,73 para la próxima,


----------



## estupeharto (7 Ago 2020)

Enhorabuena, ya lo merecías!
El podium sigue apretado.
El que se lleva unos buenos puntos pega un buen estirón en la tabla.
Migozoenunpozo adelanta a Tiburcio en el podium. Están ahí ahí, sin distancia social, pero con mascarilla.


----------



## estupeharto (7 Ago 2020)

Sí, lo había ido preparando y he tenido que cambiar un par de veces.
Al final lo he dejado para cuando se parara. Habéis estado rotando el podium


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (8 Ago 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Enhorabuena, ya lo merecías!
> El podium sigue apretado.
> El que se lleva unos buenos puntos pega un buen estirón en la tabla.
> Migozoenunpozo adelanta a Tiburcio en el podium. Están ahí ahí, sin distancia social, pero con mascarilla.
> ...



Enhorabuena a los premiados de esta semana.


----------



## andy de paso (8 Ago 2020)

Esta semana me lío la manta a la cabeza... el ojimetro es lo que indica..., Se que es una barbaridad, pero estamos en eso, o no?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (8 Ago 2020)

Felices fiestas a los ganadores.

Voy con 31 eurelerios .


----------



## Erzam (8 Ago 2020)

Felicidades a los ganadores.

Mi apuesta para la próxima semana es de 29.90 trolares usanos.


----------



## Tichy (8 Ago 2020)

27,65$


----------



## Erzam (8 Ago 2020)

Si, seguramente sea la semana de caida veraniega,...


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (8 Ago 2020)

Erzam dijo:


> Si, seguramente sea la semana de caida veraniega,...



Y habrá nuevo hilo de romanillo


----------



## Harrymorgan (8 Ago 2020)

36 dolarazos!

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Somedus (8 Ago 2020)

Yo digo que la semana que viene empieza bajando para asustar a las manos débiles y recupera entre el jueves y el viernes para acabar en... 

27,93$


----------



## Muttley (9 Ago 2020)

25,95


----------



## conde84 (9 Ago 2020)

31,35


----------



## nedantes (9 Ago 2020)

26,80


----------



## Forcopula (9 Ago 2020)

31'80


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (9 Ago 2020)

33,33 trumpercios


----------



## timi (9 Ago 2020)

felicidades al ganador
yo repito apuesta, 26,12$


----------



## elbruce (9 Ago 2020)

28,12$...


----------



## Depeche (9 Ago 2020)

28,35 dólares.


----------



## Berciano230 (9 Ago 2020)

Tenemos para todos los gustos está jornada.. veremos que ocurre


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (9 Ago 2020)

Enhorabuena a los ganadores 

28,27$


Saludos terrícolas.


----------



## cdametalero (9 Ago 2020)

30.01 dolares basados en patrón oro


----------



## Berciano230 (9 Ago 2020)

*Aplaudidor_ovejo....26,43$
Timi*..........................*26,12$
Berciano230*............*26,00$*

pues parece que por ahi va estar la cosa


----------



## marquen2303 (9 Ago 2020)

27.00


----------



## estupeharto (9 Ago 2020)

30,30 trólares amerricanos


----------



## Berciano230 (9 Ago 2020)

26$ esta semana reservado pero espero suba a 30


----------



## Tichy (11 Ago 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> *Andydepaso*............*37,73$
> Migozoenunpozo....33,33$
> Forcopula*................*31,80$
> Conde84*..................*31,35$
> ...



Muchos esperábamos bajada esta semana, pero no tanto. Ahora mismo más de 1$ por debajo del más pesimista. 
En fin, lo de siempre.


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Ago 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Muchos esperábamos bajada esta semana, pero no tanto. Ahora mismo más de 1$ por debajo del más pesimista.
> En fin, lo de siempre.



Bueno, aun queda mucho para el finde.

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Berciano230 (12 Ago 2020)

Bueno señores mitad de carrera y en 26$  veremos como acaba la cosa.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (13 Ago 2020)

Venga, que con un poco de suerte todavía gano esta semana. 

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (14 Ago 2020)

Dejo clasificación provisional a falta de un par de horas...

Debut de Aplaudidor_Ovejo con victoria.... de momento..... y casi lo clava!
Cambio de podium.... se aprieta la lucha por la "plata" y el bronce... Pinchan los tres primeros y se acortan distancias...
Enhorabuena al ganador y a los que habéis acertado en la diana

Edito, precio final 26,41 $


----------



## estupeharto (14 Ago 2020)

Esperamos al final. Así vemos la recta final con la clasificación delante.
Ahora marca 26,52.... hace un momento 26,57,....esto no para

Edito a las 23 h 26,46 $

Espero un poco antes de actualizar las clasificaciones....


----------



## Berciano230 (14 Ago 2020)

Felicidades  


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Forcopula (14 Ago 2020)

Enhorabuena!! Muy buena sí señor


----------



## Veloc (14 Ago 2020)

Felicidades al ganador


----------



## Harrymorgan (14 Ago 2020)

Felicidades !

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## timi (14 Ago 2020)

Felicidades al ganador !!!


----------



## TomBolillo (15 Ago 2020)

¿Qué recibe el ganador? 1 Oz, 1/2 Oz o al menos un k12? Que alguno de los vendedores habituales del hilo de compra-venta patrocine el hilo


----------



## estupeharto (15 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> ¿Qué recibe el ganador? 1 Oz, 1/2 Oz o al menos un k12? Que alguno de los vendedores habituales del hilo de compra-venta patrocine el hilo



Voto por ello....


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (15 Ago 2020)

¿Que ha pasao?. 
Feliz año al ganador.


----------



## Berciano230 (15 Ago 2020)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Berciano230 (15 Ago 2020)

Buenos dias, 27,20$


----------



## Erzam (15 Ago 2020)

24.80 trolares para la próxima semana.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (15 Ago 2020)

26 por mi parte.


----------



## Harrymorgan (15 Ago 2020)

Voy a apostar ala baja a ver si sube:

19,80 dolares

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Veloc (15 Ago 2020)

25,00 bucks per ounce


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (15 Ago 2020)

26,41$ Para esta semana 

un saludo


----------



## Tichy (15 Ago 2020)

27,05$


----------



## TomBolillo (15 Ago 2020)

@brigante 88 , @Baalbek , @Scouser , @BaNGo , @necho , @mundofila dadnos argo payos!



estupeharto dijo:


> Voto por ello....





TomBolillo dijo:


> ¿Qué recibe el ganador? 1 Oz, 1/2 Oz o al menos un k12? Que alguno de los vendedores habituales del hilo de compra-venta patrocine el hilo


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (15 Ago 2020)

Enhorabuena a los premiados!!!!!

Los del pódium ni nos hemos acercado esta semana.

Enviado desde mi cerebro mediante ondas.

Comprad oro psíquico, siempre psíquico!!!!


----------



## Somedus (15 Ago 2020)

Enhorabuena al vendedor. Yo repito apuesta. 27,93$.


----------



## Muttley (15 Ago 2020)

Repito
25,95


----------



## andy de paso (15 Ago 2020)

27,72 para la próxima


----------



## Forcopula (15 Ago 2020)

28'45


----------



## elbruce (15 Ago 2020)

29,02 para la próxima semana


----------



## nedantes (15 Ago 2020)

26,10


----------



## Depeche (15 Ago 2020)

22,95 dólares, me temo que vamos a ver fuete conrrección antes de ir para arriba con fuerza.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (16 Ago 2020)

29,29 dolarios.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TomBolillo (16 Ago 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> 22,95



@Depeche eso en USD o EUR?

Mi predicción:

26,95$


----------



## Tolagu (16 Ago 2020)

No se si llego a tiempo. Si es así, 24.42 $


----------



## Berciano230 (16 Ago 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> No se si llego a tiempo. Si es así, 24.42 $



Hasta la noche hay tiempo!!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Berciano230 (16 Ago 2020)

*Lonchafinistaman*..................*30,16$
Putabolsa*...............................*29,50$
Migozoenunpozo*..................*29,29$
Elbruce*......................................*29,02$
Forcopula*...................................*28,45$
Somedus*.....................................*27,93$
AndydePaso*..............................*27,72$
Berciano230*...............................*27,20$
Tichy*...........................................*27,05$
Tombolillo*..................................*26,95$
Brucelee*......................................*26,41$
Nedantes...................................26,10$
Tiburcio*.......................................*26,00$
Muttley*........................................*25,95$
Estupeharto*..............................*25,80$
Sdprincburb*..............................*25,50$
Veloc*.........................................*25,00$
Erzam*.......................................*24,80$
MiquelFP*................................*24,60$
Tolagu*.......................................*24,42$
Strategos*................................*24,20$
Marquen2303*..........................*24,10$
Timi*.....…….............................*24,05$
Aplaudidor ovejo*..................*23,74$
Depeche*....................................*22,95$
Goldgod*....................................*22,66$
Harrymorgan*..........................*19,80$*


----------



## Berciano230 (16 Ago 2020)

Que se vayan animando los que faltan..


----------



## timi (16 Ago 2020)

24,05$


----------



## marquen2303 (16 Ago 2020)

24.15


----------



## Strategos (16 Ago 2020)

Me apunto: 24,20 Dólares


----------



## estupeharto (16 Ago 2020)

25,80 trólares, que aún hay cuerda


----------



## Lonchafinistaman (16 Ago 2020)

30,16z


----------



## cdametalero (16 Ago 2020)

25.36


----------



## TomBolillo (16 Ago 2020)

Qué pasa chavales que os veo muy pesimistas para esta nueva semana.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (18 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Qué pasa chavales que os veo muy pesimistas para esta nueva semana.



Pues de momento va como.un cohete. Esperemos que siga así.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (21 Ago 2020)

Se ha quedado el hilo en los abismos.


----------



## Berciano230 (21 Ago 2020)

*Lonchafinistaman*..................*30,16$
Putabolsa*...............................*29,50$
Migozoenunpozo*..................*29,29$
Elbruce*......................................*29,02$
Forcopula*...................................*28,45$
Somedus*.....................................*27,93$
AndydePaso*..............................*27,72$
Berciano230*...............................*27,20$
Tichy*...........................................*27,05$
Tombolillo*..................................*26,95$
Brucelee*......................................*26,41$
Nedantes...................................26,10$
Tiburcio*.......................................*26,00$
Muttley*........................................*25,95$
Estupeharto*..............................*25,80$
Cdmetalero*..............................*25,36$
Veloc*.........................................*25,00$
Erzam*.......................................*24,80$
MiquelFP*................................*24,60$
Tolagu*.......................................*24,42$
Strategos*................................*24,20$
Marquen2303*..........................*24,10$
Timi*.....…….............................*24,05$
Aplaudidor ovejo*..................*23,74$
Depeche*....................................*22,95$
Goldgod*....................................*22,66$
Harrymorgan*..........................*19,80$*


----------



## TomBolillo (21 Ago 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> *Lonchafinistaman*..................*30,16$
> Putabolsa*...............................*29,50$
> Migozoenunpozo*..................*29,29$
> Elbruce*......................................*29,02$
> ...



A ver si gano yo esta semana


----------



## Berciano230 (21 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> A ver si gano yo esta semana



Yeahh


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Berciano230 (21 Ago 2020)

Vamos a esperar a acabar este compañero


----------



## Berciano230 (21 Ago 2020)

*Lonchafinistaman*..................*30,16$
Putabolsa*...............................*29,50$
Migozoenunpozo*..................*29,29$
Elbruce*......................................*29,02$
Forcopula*...................................*28,45$
Somedus*.....................................*27,93$
AndydePaso*..............................*27,72$
Berciano230*...............................*27,20$
Tichy*...........................................*27,05$
Tombolillo*..................................*26,95$
Brucelee*......................................*26,41$
Nedantes...................................26,10$
Tiburcio*.......................................*26,00$
Muttley*........................................*25,95$
Estupeharto*..............................*25,80$
Sdprincburb*..............................*25,50$
Veloc*.........................................*25,00$
Erzam*.......................................*24,80$
MiquelFP*................................*24,60$
Tolagu*.......................................*24,42$
Strategos*................................*24,20$
Marquen2303*..........................*24,10$
Timi*.....…….............................*24,05$
Aplaudidor ovejo*..................*23,74$
Depeche*....................................*22,95$
Goldgod*....................................*22,66$
Harrymorgan*..........................*19,80$*


----------



## TomBolillo (21 Ago 2020)

Hola, soy @TomBolillo y vengo a recoger mi premio. Acepto onzas, 1/2 onzas, K12, pakillos y hasta junk silver si hace falta


----------



## Berciano230 (21 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Hola, soy @TomBolillo y vengo a recoger mi premio. Acepto onzas, 1/2 onzas, K12, pakillos y hasta junk silver si hace falta



Felicidades Tombo!!!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (22 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Hola, soy @TomBolillo y vengo a recoger mi premio. Acepto onzas, 1/2 onzas, K12, pakillos y hasta junk silver si hace falta



Que Dios te premie con más hijos!!!!


----------



## Depeche (22 Ago 2020)

24,28 dólares para la próxima semana


----------



## Harrymorgan (22 Ago 2020)

Apuesto por lateralidad...26,10

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Somedus (22 Ago 2020)

Repito 27,93$. Alguna vez será. 
Saludos.


----------



## cdametalero (22 Ago 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> *Lonchafinistaman*..................*30,16$
> Putabolsa*...............................*29,50$
> Migozoenunpozo*..................*29,29$
> Elbruce*......................................*29,02$
> ...



Ahora el que no me veo soy yo 
Felicidades a TomBolillo!!!


----------



## Veloc (22 Ago 2020)

El precio justo es 25,80 USD.


----------



## Strategos (22 Ago 2020)

Repito apuesta: 24,20 Dólares


----------



## TomBolillo (22 Ago 2020)

cdametalero dijo:


> Ahora el que no me veo soy yo
> Felicidades a TomBolillo!!!



En la lista final del domingo pasado creo que sí aparecías. En esta que citas no, pero creo que ha sido por un error en el copia y pega de @Berciano230


----------



## Berciano230 (22 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> En la lista final del domingo pasado creo que sí aparecías. En esta que citas no, pero creo que ha sido por un error en el copia y pega de @Berciano230






Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (22 Ago 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> No me veo niño!!!





cdametalero dijo:


> Ahora el que no me veo soy yo
> Felicidades a TomBolillo!!!



Efectivamente, Berciano  .... puso a sdPrincBurb pero machacó a cdmetalero en el copypasteo 

Lo he repasado y os he puesto a los dos. No cambia nada. Justo cdmetalero se ha quedado en la puerta.


Más razón que un  




TomBolillo dijo:


> Hola, soy @TomBolillo y vengo a recoger mi premio. Acepto onzas, 1/2 onzas, K12, pakillos y hasta junk silver si hace falta



Hemos hablado con "Goldenage" y goldsilver.be-tú y nos van a hacer llegar los premios, para los 3 primeros de la general y a los tres primeros de cada jornada. Oz, duro y pakillo.
Si no os llega vuestro envío en 4 días a más tardar, enviar privado a Berciano, él lleva el tema. 

Dejo clasi


----------



## estupeharto (22 Ago 2020)

ops, acabo de ver que hay un empate en el podium... y afecta a los puntos.....
Lo actualizo

Suponiendo que sea 26,73 $ el valor final.... confirma si no es así


----------



## Tichy (22 Ago 2020)

27,12$


----------



## Muttley (22 Ago 2020)

Repito 25,95$

Gracias a los que se lo están currando @Berciano230, @estupeharto.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (22 Ago 2020)

26,73$ Para esta semana.
Enhorabuena a los premiados...


----------



## Erzam (22 Ago 2020)

Felicidades a los ganadores.

Mi apuesta para la próxima semana, 25.80 trolares usanos


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (22 Ago 2020)

26,50 la mía, creo que no esá pillao.


----------



## olestalkyn (22 Ago 2020)

28,28 US $


----------



## andy de paso (22 Ago 2020)

32,22 para la próxima semana


----------



## TomBolillo (22 Ago 2020)

andy de paso dijo:


> 32,22 para la próxima semana



Ahí va, eso sí es tener fe en el metal plateado


----------



## Berciano230 (22 Ago 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Efectivamente, Berciano  .... puso a sdPrincBurb pero machacó a cdmetalero en el copypasteo
> 
> Lo he repasado y os he puesto a los dos. No cambia nada. Justo cdmetalero se ha quedado en la puerta.
> 
> ...



Putabida 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Berciano230 (22 Ago 2020)

Erzam dijo:


> Felicidades a los ganadores.
> 
> Mi apuesta para la próxima semana, 25.80 trolares usanos



Esta pillada, modifica


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Berciano230 (22 Ago 2020)

*Andydepaso*................*32.22$
SdprincBurb*................*29.00$
Olestalkyn*.....................*28.28$
Somedus*........................*27.23$
Tichy*.................................*27.12$
Brucelee*.........................*26.73$
Tiburcio*.........................*26.50$
Erzam.............................26.20$
Harrymorgan*.............*26.10$
Muttey*...........................*25.95$
Veloc*...............................*25.80$
Nedantes*.......................*25.10$
Forcopula*.....................*24,84$
Aplaudidor ovejo*.........*24.83$
Marquen2303*................*24.50$
Despeche*......................*24.28$
Strategos*......................*24.20$
Goldgod*.......................*22.66$
Romanillo*....................*19.80$*


----------



## Veloc (22 Ago 2020)

andy de paso dijo:


> 32,22 para la próxima semana



Ese precio sería un catalizador para las mineras en las que tengo invertido


----------



## romanillo (23 Ago 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> 24,28 dólares para la próxima semana



No aciertas ni una vez, vuelve a mi redil y baja tu precio a 18 o 19 dolares y tendrás mas opciones de ganar, lo sabes, la plata va a bajar, no abandones mi barco.


----------



## romanillo (23 Ago 2020)

19,80 sera la semana de la gran ostia, para la semana siguiente aun bajara mas,


----------



## Forcopula (23 Ago 2020)

24'84


----------



## marquen2303 (23 Ago 2020)

24.50


----------



## nedantes (23 Ago 2020)

25.10


----------



## Erzam (23 Ago 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Esta pillada, modifica
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk




Mis disculpas.

26.20 trolares usanos.


----------



## Berciano230 (23 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> No aciertas ni una vez, vuelve a mi redil y baja tu precio a 18 o 19 dolares y tendrás mas opciones de ganar, lo sabes, la plata va a bajar, no abandones mi barco.



@romanillo puja lo que quieras pero no trates de imponer tus “conocimientos” en estos lares. No es el hilo apropiado para ello. Gracias


----------



## estupeharto (23 Ago 2020)

La próxima semana actualizaré incluyendo a marronillo


----------



## timi (23 Ago 2020)

26,00$ y felicidades a los ganadores de esta semana


----------



## TomBolillo (23 Ago 2020)

28,40$ mi pronóstico para esta semana.


----------



## scratch (23 Ago 2020)

29.01$


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (23 Ago 2020)

27,72 es mi predicción.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Berciano230 (23 Ago 2020)

*Andydepaso*................*32.22$
Scratch*.......................*29.01$*
*SdprincBurb*................*29.00$
Tombolillo*....................*28.40$
Olestalkyn*.....................*28.28$
Berciano230*.................*28.10$
Somedus*........................*27.93$
Migozoenunpozo*..........*27.70$
Elbruce*..........*27.45$
Tichy*.................................*27.12$
Brucelee*.........................*26.73$
Tiburcio*.........................*26.50$
Erzam.............................26.20$
Torreviejas*.............*26.32$
Harrymorgan*.............*26.10$
Timi*............................*26.00$
Muttey*...........................*25.95$
Veloc*...............................*25.80$
Nedantes*.......................*25.10$
Forcopula*.....................*24.89$
Aplaudidor ovejo*.........*24.83$
Marquen2303*................*24.50$
Despeche*......................*24.28$
Strategos*......................*24.20$
Goldgod*.......................*22.66$
Romanillo*....................*19.80$*


----------



## Berciano230 (23 Ago 2020)

Compañeros aunque no hemos dispuesto distanciamiento minimo en las pujas creo que seria correcto siempre que se pueda mantener una separación ética de al menos unos pocos centimos, En la jornada de hoy he visto algún caso el cual he marcado de verde, sin animo de desprestigio ninguno. Si veis de recibo modificarlos aun estamos a tiempo. Un saludo y me contenta ver que que poco a poco cada día somos mas.


----------



## Forcopula (23 Ago 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> 24'84



Cambio a 24'89, no me había fijado en que estaba tan cerca de otra apuesta.


----------



## Berciano230 (23 Ago 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Cambio a 24'89, no me había fijado en que estaba tan cerca de otra apuesta.



Yo tampoco y hasta ahora nunca había pasado. No pasa nada vamos improvisando y mejorando día a día.
Gracias compañero


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Ago 2020)

Me da que esta semana hay subidon...

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (23 Ago 2020)

26,32


----------



## Somedus (23 Ago 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> *Andydepaso*................*32.22$
> Scratch*.......................*29.01$*
> *SdprincBurb*................*29.00$
> Tombolillo*....................*28.40$
> ...



Hola. 
Yo había dicho 27,93$. 
Saludos.


----------



## Berciano230 (23 Ago 2020)

Somedus dijo:


> Hola.
> Yo había dicho 27,93$.
> Saludos.



solucionado!!


----------



## elbruce (23 Ago 2020)

27,45$ para mi.... suerte!!!


----------



## estupeharto (23 Ago 2020)

Debe haber un error con la apuesta de marronillo, creo recordar que dijo 13 leuros a final de agosto. Con iva incluido en tienda.
Eso en trólares debe ser unos 10 $ así a ojo


----------



## Berciano230 (23 Ago 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Debe haber un error con la apuesta de marronillo, creo recordar que dijo 13 leuros a final de agosto



No te creas que seria malo para mí personalmente. Cargaria como si no hubiera mañana


----------



## estupeharto (23 Ago 2020)

27,60


----------



## estupeharto (23 Ago 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> No te creas que seria malo para mí personalmente. Cargaria como si no hubiera mañana



Pues serías el único


----------



## Berciano230 (23 Ago 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pues serías el único



no tengo ninguna prisa la verdad, subirá lo tengo claro ..
Si sube me alegrare, pero si baja es una oportunidad para seguir cargando. Ambas para mi son buenas


----------



## Forcopula (23 Ago 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> no tengo ninguna prisa la verdad, subirá lo tengo claro ..
> Si sube me alegrare, pero si baja es una oportunidad para seguir cargando. Ambas para mi son buenas



Creo que se refiere que a ese precio no van a vender las tiendas ni de coña jajaja


----------



## Berciano230 (23 Ago 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Creo que se refiere que a ese precio no van a vender las tiendas ni de coña jajaja



Esta claro ya vimos el suelo el primer trimestre. Olvidarse el que crea que va q ver las onzas otra vez a 15€ en tienda, 20 ya será un logro


----------



## cdametalero (23 Ago 2020)

26.87


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (23 Ago 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Debe haber un error con la apuesta de marronillo, creo recordar que dijo 13 leuros a final de agosto. Con iva incluido en tienda.
> Eso en trólares debe ser unos 10 $ así a ojo



Y con envío incluido? 

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (24 Ago 2020)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Y con envío incluido?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk



Creo que lo llevaba él directamente


----------



## Berciano230 (24 Ago 2020)

No creemos polémica en este hilo también compañeros que se nos llena de trolls esto..


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (28 Ago 2020)

¿Euros?


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (28 Ago 2020)

Ah bueno... Mire que le tengo por un gurú de la bolsa, ya estaba poniendo el coche a la venta para cargar!!


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (28 Ago 2020)

Yo solté todo el lastre en bullionvault a mediados de agosto. No me gustaba nada lo que veía y no estaba yo en mis vacaciones para vivir con el corazón en un puño. Estoy esperando a ver qué pasa lunes para volver a entrar o ver pasar septiembre desde la barrera.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (28 Ago 2020)

Quedan solo unas horas para el desenlace. Preparen sus cápsulas.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (28 Ago 2020)

Podíamos hacer una saca para ir donando quien quiera o pueda y al final darlo como premio al ganador o ganadores, yo por ejemplo pongo de entrada 10 onzas de cobre muy bonitas , se admite plata , oro, platino, si se quiere un jamón , lo que sea.

Yo me encargo de custodiar la saca si me enviáis a mí las donaciones y al final yo la envío a quien corresponda.


----------



## scratch (28 Ago 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Compañeros aunque no hemos dispuesto distanciamiento minimo en las pujas creo que seria correcto siempre que se pueda mantener una separación ética de al menos unos pocos centimos, En la jornada de hoy he visto algún caso el cual he marcado de verde, sin animo de desprestigio ninguno. Si veis de recibo modificarlos aun estamos a tiempo. Un saludo y me contenta ver que que poco a poco cada día somos mas.



Me doy por aludido. 

Si es usted tan amable, por favor modifique mi apuesta a 28,95 petrodólares.


----------



## Berciano230 (28 Ago 2020)

elbruce dijo:


> 27,45$ para mi.... suerte!!!



Felicidades  esta jornada eres el afortunado


----------



## Berciano230 (28 Ago 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> *Andydepaso*................*32.22$
> Scratch*.......................*29.01$*
> *SdprincBurb*................*29.00$
> Tombolillo*....................*28.40$
> ...






Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (28 Ago 2020)

Pues no ha habido suerte. Enhorabuena al ganador.


----------



## elbruce (28 Ago 2020)

Gracias!!!, la semana que viene espero ganar también porque mi apuesta será muy alcista, esta victoria se la dedico a Romanillo !!!. semana de consolidación, esperemos que la que viene vaya a buscar máximos de nuevo


----------



## cdametalero (29 Ago 2020)

cdametalero dijo:


> 26.87



Mi apuesta de esta semana tampoco aparece en la lista.
Felicidades al ganador!


----------



## estupeharto (29 Ago 2020)

Enhorabuena a los ganadores.
Podéis ir enviando los jamones.


----------



## estupeharto (29 Ago 2020)

cdametalero dijo:


> Mi apuesta de esta semana tampoco aparece en la lista.
> Felicidades al ganador!



La mía tampoco, pero la tenía apuntada, y casi gano!
Ahora miro la tuya y rehago tablas.


----------



## estupeharto (29 Ago 2020)

hmmm

Estoy mirando y veo que hay más que no están en la lista

putabolsa, MiquelFP

No sé si habrá alguno más... @Berciano230 .....


----------



## estupeharto (29 Ago 2020)

Corregido


----------



## andy de paso (29 Ago 2020)

Enhorabuena a los acertantes. Repito apuesta 32,22


----------



## TomBolillo (29 Ago 2020)

Yo repito también, 28,40$.

Y en hora buena a los ganadores. Me han dicho los de Coininvest que os podéis pasar los 3 primeros de la tabla a por vuestro premio de 2 oz, 1 oz y 1/2 oz para el 1°, 2° y 3° puesto respectivamente


----------



## estupeharto (29 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Yo repito también, 28,40$.
> 
> Y en hora buena a los ganadores. Me han dicho los de Coininvest que os podéis pasar los 3 primeros de la tabla a por vuestro premio de 2 oz, 1 oz y 1/2 oz para el 1°, 2° y 3° puesto respectivamente



 A mí me han dicho que las traía romallones


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (29 Ago 2020)

29 dolares.


----------



## Strategos (29 Ago 2020)

Hay mucha volatilidad, veremos si sube o si baja. 29,80 $ para esta semana


----------



## cdametalero (29 Ago 2020)

28.15$


----------



## Forcopula (29 Ago 2020)

29'62


----------



## Somedus (29 Ago 2020)

Nos vamos para arriba. 

29,35$

Saludos.


----------



## Tichy (29 Ago 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Corregido
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 415969
> 
> ...



@estupeharto en la tabla de la semana aparezco con 8 puntos, que es correcto, y en la general solo con 2. El total de la general pone 68,cuando serían 74. Sin embargo sí estoy en el puesto correspondiente al 74.
En fin, un poco de lío. Muchas gracias en cualquier caso por la dedicación, por supuesto.


----------



## Muttley (29 Ago 2020)

Apúntenme 27,95 para la que viene


----------



## Erzam (29 Ago 2020)

28.60 trolares para la semana que viene.

Enhorabuena a los ganadores


----------



## scratch (29 Ago 2020)

28.95 petrólares para el menda esta semana.


----------



## Tichy (29 Ago 2020)

27,65 $ para esta semana.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (29 Ago 2020)

Enhorabuena a todos 
*27’48$*


----------



## elbruce (29 Ago 2020)

31,10$....suerte!!!


----------



## Veloc (29 Ago 2020)

29,10 USD, esto parece que va para arriba.

Corregido


----------



## Lego. (29 Ago 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Corregido
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 415969
> 
> ...



la leche!!, si tenéis montada una liga regular!!! qué bueno.

Oye, estupeharto, ¿por qué no montáis un documento compartido en google docs o algún sitio de esos? Una DB en la que los usuarios pueden meter sus apuestas (pero no pueden editar las apuestas de otros). Te ahorrarías mucho trabajo.


----------



## Veloc (29 Ago 2020)

Corregido!


----------



## estupeharto (29 Ago 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> @estupeharto en la tabla de la semana aparezco con 8 puntos, que es correcto, y en la general solo con 2. El total de la general pone 68,cuando serían 74. Sin embargo sí estoy en el puesto correspondiente al 74.
> En fin, un poco de lío. Muchas gracias en cualquier caso por la dedicación, por supuesto.



Cierto.
Lo había puesto bien en el primer mensaje. Pero al corregir datos que faltaban algo se cruzó ahí.
Lo corrijo luego..

En verdad, era para ver si estáis atentos


----------



## estupeharto (29 Ago 2020)

Lego. dijo:


> la leche!!, si tenéis montada una liga regular!!! qué bueno.
> 
> Oye, estupeharto, ¿por qué no montáis un documento compartido en google docs o algún sitio de esos? Una DB en la que los usuarios pueden meter sus apuestas (pero no pueden editar las apuestas de otros). Te ahorrarías mucho trabajo.



La idea es buena  aunque al final creo que representaría más curro. No sería tan fácil que todos entraran los datos y podría haber más errores.

Berciano recopila las apuestas en un post y yo luego las paso al excel que ya tengo y en unos minutos salen las magdalenas.

Ahora también estamos liados con los patrocinadores para la entrega de premios y con los castings con las azafatas que los entregarán en mano. Estos castings son bastante exigentes y reconfortantes.


----------



## Veloc (29 Ago 2020)

Esta semana habéis hecho las predicciones muy rápido, está casi todo pillado.


----------



## Berciano230 (29 Ago 2020)

Manos a la obra voy al lio y al listado a ver que hay suelto


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (29 Ago 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Esta pillado amigo.



Pues ahora me pongo bajista, me ha dao un pálpito. Repito 26,50.


----------



## nedantes (29 Ago 2020)

28,75


----------



## Depeche (30 Ago 2020)

Sigo pensando que veremos fuerte corrección antes de subir con fuerza este mes de septiembre, por ello para esta semana digo 24,28 dolares.


----------



## marquen2303 (30 Ago 2020)

26.40


----------



## Long_Gamma (30 Ago 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Sigo pensando que veremos fuerte corrección antes de subir con fuerza este mes de septiembre, por ello para esta semana digo 24,28 dolares.



El metal esta muy fuerte, quizas la plata incluso mas que el oro. Aun asi, yo lo veo como tu, espero una correccion.
En las circunstancias actuales de fortaleza, los desplomes asustaviejas tan efectivos de antaño no creo que vayan a funcionar. Ya que el sentimiento ha cambiado y se ven como oportunidades de compra para cargar mas.

Desde mi punto de vista, se necesita un evento que arrastre al metal y no ataques en el propio COMEX. Ese evento creo que es el S&P, al que le van a dar fuerte (opinion mia particular). En un año de elecciones US, todo gira en base a ésto. Y todo se explica en base a ello. Siempre ha sido asi.
Trump esta subiendo en las encuestas, la convencion republicana ha sido un exito y los ataques BLM, riots y saqueos estan teniendo el efecto contrario a lo esperado por los democratas.

Todo esto para preguntarte: como ves el S&P? Esta semana que entra o maximo mediados de Sept deberia corregir y arrastrar al metal, entre otras cosas. Todo el mundo, las madres, suegras y los 3 gatos adoptados del refugio estan largos y pensando que un bear market es una entelequia. Que no existe.

El VIX esta tambien haciendo cosas raras.

Qué dicen tus graficos? (la theta de unos PUTs puros que compré hace semanas me esta jodiendo pero quiero comprar mas; y VIX calls)


----------



## Depeche (30 Ago 2020)

Mientras este gráfico diario de velas RENKO no cambie me está diciendo que viene corrección antes de seguir subiendo.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (30 Ago 2020)

Me pido 26$


----------



## Berciano230 (30 Ago 2020)

Putabolsa..........................31.25$
Andy de paso ................32.22$
Elbruce...............................31.10$
Goldgod...........................30.66$
Strategos...........................29.80$
Forcopula..........................29.62$
Somedus...........................29.35$
Veloc...................................29.10$
sdprincburn......................29.00$
Scratch................................28.95$
Miquelfp............................28.80$
Nedantes...........................28.75$
Erzam..................................28.60$
tombolillo.........................28.40$
Tiburcio..............................26.50$
Cdmetalero....................28.15$
Berciano230....................28.00$
Muttley...............................27.95$
Tichy...................................27.65$
brucelee...........................27.48$
Marquen2303...............26.40$
Timi...................................26.10$
Migozoenunpozo......26.00$
Depeche.........................24.28$
...................pegarle una mirada por si me colé con alguno.............. gracias por seguir aportando semana tras semana,


----------



## timi (30 Ago 2020)

26,10$ y felicidades a los ganadores de esta semana


----------



## Berciano230 (30 Ago 2020)

Harrymorgan..................*33.10$*
Putabolsa.........................*.31.25$*
Andy de paso ................*32.22$*
Elbruce...............................*31.10$*
Goldgod...........................*30.66$*
Strategos...........................*29.80$*
Forcopula..........................*29.62$*
Somedus...........................*29.35$*
Veloc...................................*29.10$*
sdprincburn......................*29.00$*
Scratch................................*28.95$*
Miquelfp............................*28.80$*
Nedantes...........................*28.75$*
Erzam..................................*28.60$*
tombolillo.........................*28.40$*
Tiburcio..............................*26.50$*
Estupeharto ....................*28.33$*
Cdmetalero....................*28.15$*
Berciano230....................*28.00$*
Muttley...............................*27.95$*
Tichy..................................*.27.65$*
brucelee...........................*27.48$*
Marquen2303...............*26.40$*
Timi...................................*26.10$*
Migozoenunpozo.........*.26.00$*
Aplaudidor_ovejo........*.25.38$*
Justo_bueno........*.25.25$*
Depeche.........................*24.28$*
*...................pegarle una mirada por si me colé con alguno.............. gracias por seguir aportando semana tras semana, *


----------



## Justo Bueno (30 Ago 2020)

25.25$ !!! Que tengo mucho latún, mucho papel higiénico, pero poca plata!!


----------



## Berciano230 (30 Ago 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> 1.Lo que se necesita es una evaluación del precio de una onza de plata para el próximo fin de semana en *dólares lo que acordemos*
> 
> 2.Cada semana, homenajearemos a los 2 mejores pronosticadores.
> 
> ...



Vuelvo a poner las reglas para las nuevas incorporaciones.

Aprovecho para presentaros si no lo conocéis a el Sr Justo, metalero platero como nosotros, de agradable personalidad y trato 100% recomendable.
Bienvenido


----------



## Harrymorgan (30 Ago 2020)

Subidón subidón...33,10

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Berciano230 (30 Ago 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Harrymorgan..................*33.10$*
> Putabolsa.........................*.31.25$*
> Andy de paso ................*32.22$*
> Elbruce...............................*31.10$*
> ...



up


----------



## estupeharto (30 Ago 2020)

28,33 $


----------



## Berciano230 (31 Ago 2020)

Harrymorgan..................*33.10$*
Putabolsa.........................*.31.25$*
Andy de paso ................*32.22$*
Elbruce...............................*31.10$*
Goldgod...........................*30.66$*
Strategos...........................*29.80$*
Forcopula..........................*29.62$*
Somedus...........................*29.35$*
Veloc...................................*29.10$*
sdprincburn......................*29.00$*
Scratch................................*28.95$*
Miquelfp............................*28.80$*
Nedantes...........................*28.75$*
Erzam..................................*28.60$*
tombolillo.........................*28.40$*
Tiburcio..............................*26.50$*
Estupeharto ....................*28.33$*
Cdmetalero....................*28.15$*
Berciano230....................*28.00$*
Muttley...............................*27.95$*
Tichy..................................*.27.65$*
brucelee...........................*27.48$*
Marquen2303...............*26.40$*
Timi...................................*26.10$*
Migozoenunpozo.........*.26.00$*
Aplaudidor_ovejo........*.25.38$*
Justo_bueno........*.25.25$*
Depeche.........................*24.28$*
*...................pegarle una mirada por si me colé con alguno.............. gracias por seguir aportando semana tras semana, *


----------



## Forcopula (31 Ago 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> *...................pegarle una mirada por si me colé con alguno.............. gracias por seguir aportando semana tras semana, *



Gracias a tí por el curro Berciano, eres un máquina.


----------



## Long_Gamma (31 Ago 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Mientras este gráfico diario de velas RENKO no cambie me está diciendo que viene corrección antes de seguir subiendo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 417559



Como ves el S&P?


----------



## Burbujerofc (31 Ago 2020)

De los hilos más curiosos que he visto en años.
Os sigo cada semana desde hace un tiempo y aprendiendo de vosotros.


----------



## Depeche (31 Ago 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Como ves el S&P?



El SP500 en mi opinión hoy ha finalizado el rebote haciendo nuevos máximos históricos, según lo veo yo ha marcado un gran techo de corto plazo formando un megáfono, a partir de aquí podemos ver una caída interesante, buen momento para cortos a niveles actuales por encima de 3.500 puntos.


----------



## estupeharto (4 Sep 2020)

A 2,5 horas del cierre así va la cosa...
Había habido un lapsus al escribir la puja de Erzam en la primera columna. Sorry, no iba el primero.... Berciano estuvo rápido al quite!
El nomber guan es Tiburciooooo ...... de momentor....

De todas formas, Erzam, en compensación por el susto, te llegará la onza igualmente. Cortesía de Berciano 

Cerró a 26,90 $ al final. Un pequeño estirón que cambió algunas puntuaciones.
A Tombolillo y a mí nos dejaron pasar pero sólo hasta el recibidor.
Desde allí vimos a unos cuantos en unas sillas y a dos en un sofá viendo teleburbuja en pantalla grande.
Se veía una puerta entreabierta también al fondo, que no paraban de entrar tías. Supongo que ahí estaría Tiburcio .



Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Cuando salga mi jamón avisad .



El de esta semana es de 24 meses de curación 50 % ibérico. Si no te va bien por lo que sea, se puede cambiar por una onza de plata premium a elección. Esta semana paga romanillo, no creo que haya ningún problema con el envío a tiempo.
Y enhorabuena!


----------



## TomBolillo (4 Sep 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> A 3 horas del cierre así va la cosa...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 422234



@Tiburcio de Medinasidonia parece que es el ganador de esta semana. Vaya palo el de esta semana por cierto


----------



## estupeharto (4 Sep 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> @Tiburcio de Medinasidonia parece que es el ganador de esta semana. Vaya palo el de esta semana por cierto



Pues sí.
Yo me he quedado en la puerta. 
Y tú en el ascensor 

(de los puntos)


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (4 Sep 2020)

Cuando salga mi jamón avisad .


----------



## Berciano230 (4 Sep 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> A 2,5 horas del cierre así va la cosa...
> 
> Había habido un lapsus al escribir la puja de Erzam en la primera columna. Sorry, no iba el primero.... Berciano estuvo rápido al quite!
> El nomber guan es Tiburciooooo ...... de momentor....
> ...



Madre q te parió 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Sep 2020)

Uff que desastre. He quedado el ultimo

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Berciano230 (4 Sep 2020)

Felicidades  @Tiburcio de Medinasidonia
Por cierto te tenia mal colocado en el orden de la lista y acabo de verlo.


----------



## estupeharto (4 Sep 2020)

Ya he actualizado la clasificación.
Aparte de los premios de rigor,
esta semana y sin que sirva de precedente, se enviará plata junk por cada thanks.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (4 Sep 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Ya he actualizado la clasificación.
> Aparte de los premios de rigor,
> esta semana y sin que sirva de precedente, se enviará plata junk por cada thanks.



Pues toma un zankito.


----------



## timi (5 Sep 2020)

Felicidades a los ganadores
Siendo el quinto , al menos dejadme el hueso del jamón ,,,
Después se lo paso al sexto lo que quede.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (5 Sep 2020)

Enhorabuena a los premiados.

y para esta semana 26,90$


----------



## Tolagu (5 Sep 2020)

A ver, os cuento la gilipollez que se me ha ocurrido en una noche de mal dormir y demasiado bien madrugada.

He cogido las tablas que cuelga semanalmente @estupeharto y, previo ocr, me las he pasado a excel. Así que de cada semana he sacado la predicción mínima, la máxima y la media. Y me he generado unas velitas. La apertura es la media, el máximo y mínimo están claros, y el cierre lo he puesto como la cotización real. Una gilipollada, pero me lo he pasado bien.


*FEC*​*04-07*​*11-07*​*18-07*​*25-07*​*01-08*​*08-08*​*14-08*​*23-08*​*30-08*​*04-09*​*COT*​*18,01*​*18,70*​*19,32*​*22,77*​*24,35*​*28,27*​*26,41*​*26,73*​*27,48*​*26,90*​AVG​18,08​18,34​19,08​19,70​23,86​24,78​29,20​25,88​26,65​28,43​MIN​17,10​17,20​18,18​18,00​20,38​20,66​25,95​19,80​22,66​24,28​MAX​18,77​19,50​20,66​21,12​26,48​28,39​37,73​30,16​32,22​33,10​





Así que, como veis, habitualmente somos amarrateguis en la predicción. Lo habitual es que la misma sea más baja que la real. Y viendo las sombras... pues nuestro criterio suele ser "amplio".

En fin, Plateros, que esta es mi gilipollada del mes (espero que sea la única) y supongo que esta tarde caeré irremisiblemente en los brazos de morfeo.


----------



## Tichy (5 Sep 2020)

27,65$.


----------



## Justo Bueno (5 Sep 2020)

26,03$


----------



## Veloc (5 Sep 2020)

Mi apuesta 27,00 USD/ounce


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (5 Sep 2020)

27 dolores.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (5 Sep 2020)

Veloc dijo:


> Mi apuesta 27,00 USD/ounce



Mientras estaba pensando te me has cruzado payo.

Sigo con 26,50 dolores.


----------



## estupeharto (5 Sep 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> A ver, os cuento la gilipollez que se me ha ocurrido en una noche de mal dormir y demasiado bien madrugada.
> 
> He cogido las tablas que cuelga semanalmente @estupeharto y, previo ocr, me las he pasado a excel. Así que de cada semana he sacado la predicción mínima, la máxima y la media. Y me he generado unas velitas. La apertura es la media, el máximo y mínimo están claros, y el cierre lo he puesto como la cotización real. Una gilipollada, pero me lo he pasado bien.
> 
> ...



Te has ganado una paletilla ibérica.
En 3 días la tienes ahí


----------



## Harrymorgan (5 Sep 2020)

28 dolares


----------



## Tolagu (5 Sep 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Te has ganado una paletilla ibérica.
> En 3 días la tienes ahí



Conste que porque estaba hasta los huevos de ocr, que si me mandas los excel, configuramos el índice burbujero XAG/BBJ y os hacemos a los 5 primeros market makers !!!


----------



## scratch (5 Sep 2020)

Ahí va la mía.
27,85$


----------



## TomBolillo (5 Sep 2020)

Sigo repitiendo, *28,40$*. La semana pasada ya los tocó y también a principios de agosto. Así que es algo más plausible que los 13€/Oz de @romanillo


----------



## Berciano230 (5 Sep 2020)

Me encanta el fin de semana cuando viene mi pequeña de 8 años y me dice te ayudo papi a decirte los numeros de la plata, ella me los dicta con el movil y yo lo apunto en el pc. 
Conoce ya todo los nombres

@TomBolillo que nombre es ese? Me decia... tus amigos estan todos locos...


----------



## Strategos (5 Sep 2020)

Apuntame 25,80$ para esta semana. Y como no acierto ni la tendencia en la practica subirá


----------



## Depeche (5 Sep 2020)

24, 28 dólares.


----------



## Tolagu (5 Sep 2020)

26,15 Dólares


----------



## nedantes (5 Sep 2020)

25,90


----------



## estupeharto (5 Sep 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Me encanta el fin de semana cuando viene mi pequeña de 8 años y me dice te ayudo papi a decirte los numeros de la plata, ella me los dicta con el movil y yo lo apunto en el pc.
> Conoce ya todo los nombres
> 
> @TomBolillo que nombre es ese? Me decia... tus amigos estan todos locos...



Cuidado, que burbuja es para mayores de 9 años


----------



## Forcopula (5 Sep 2020)

28'65 lereles


----------



## andy de paso (5 Sep 2020)

30,03 mortadelos, si no está cogido


----------



## Erzam (5 Sep 2020)

28.50 trolares para esta semana.

La onza de compensación, a ser posible, que no tenga a la señora detrás  .


----------



## Somedus (5 Sep 2020)

Esta semana 26,70$. Me lo dijo romanillo.


----------



## Muttley (6 Sep 2020)

27,10$


----------



## elbruce (6 Sep 2020)

29,29$ para mí.....suerte!!!


----------



## TomBolillo (6 Sep 2020)

Veo a la peña optimista para esta nueva semana (yo el primero) y eso me dal mal rollo. El domingo pasado también había cierto optimismo y ya veis cómo acabó la semana. En cambio cuando estáis todos de capa caída, venga arreón para arriba. Va ser verdad eso del sentimiento contrario y tal


----------



## timi (6 Sep 2020)

si no esta pillado , repito ,, 26,10$


----------



## cdametalero (6 Sep 2020)

25.15 $$ si nadie lo ha pillado


----------



## Berciano230 (6 Sep 2020)

*Goldgod*..................*30.66$
Andydepaso*...........*30.03$
Migozoenunpozo*...*29.45$
Elbruce*......................*29.29$
Sdprincburb*............*29.00$
Forcopula*................*28.65$
Erzam*.........................*28.50$
Harrymorgan*.........*28.00$
Tombolillo*..............*28.40$
Scratch*.......................*27.85$
Estupeharto*............*27.80$
Tichy*............................*27.65$
Berciano230*..........*27.50$
Muttley*......................*27.10$
Veloc*...........................*27.00$
Bruce lee*...................*26.90$
Somedus*...................*26.70$
Tiburcio*.....................*26.50$
Justo*............................*26.03$
Tolagu*........................*26.15$
Timi*.............................*26.10$
Nedantes*..................*25.90$
Strategos*..................*25.80$
Cdmetalero*............*25.15$*


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (6 Sep 2020)

Me pido 29.45 trumps

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (6 Sep 2020)

Pego el mío 27,8 $

y añado a depeche 

y a Migozoenunpozo 





30,66​Goldgod​
30,03​Andy de paso​
29,45​Migozoenunpozo​
29,29​Elbruce​
29​sdprincburn.​
28,65​Forcopula.​
28,5​Erzam.​
28,4​tombolillo​
28​Harrymorgan​
27,85​Scratch.​
27,8​Estupeharto​
27,65​Tichy.​
27,1​Muttley​
27​Veloc​
26,9​brucelee​
26,7​Somedus​
26,5​Tiburcio.​
26,15​Tolagu.​
26,1​Timi...​
26,03​Justo_bueno.​
25,9​Nedantes..​
25,8​Strategos​25,7wingardian
25,15​Cdmetalero.​
24,28​Depeche.​


​


----------



## wingardian leviosa (6 Sep 2020)

Hola chicas, me lo teneis todo pillado.

*25,70$ *van

Pero vamos que el triangulo ese me dice que igual rompe hacia arriba. No sé, ahora mismo es un momento de incerteza total.


----------



## Berciano230 (6 Sep 2020)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Hola chicas, me lo teneis todo pillado.
> 
> *25,80$ *van



Está cogido socio


----------



## wingardian leviosa (6 Sep 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Está cogido socio



Solucionado y disculpas

25,7


----------



## Berciano230 (6 Sep 2020)

*Goldgod*..................*30.66$
Andydepaso*...........*30.03$
Migozoenunpozo*...*29.45$
Elbruce*......................*29.29$
Sdprincburb*............*29.00$
Forcopula*................*28.65$
Erzam*.........................*28.50$
Harrymorgan*.........*28.00$
Tombolillo*..............*28.40$
Scratch*.......................*27.85$
Estupeharto*............*27.80$
Tichy*............................*27.65$
Berciano230*..........*27.50$
Muttley*......................*27.10$
Veloc*...........................*27.00$
Bruce lee*...................*26.90$
Somedus*...................*26.70$
Tiburcio*.....................*26.50$
Justo*............................*26.03$
Tolagu*........................*26.15$
Timi*.............................*26.10$
Nedantes*..................*25.90$
Strategos*..................*25.80$
Wingardian*.............*25.70$
Cdmetalero*............*25.15$*


----------



## Tolagu (7 Sep 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> *Goldgod*..................*30.66$
> Andydepaso*...........*30.03$
> Migozoenunpozo*...*29.45$
> Elbruce*......................*29.29$
> ...



Y por mor de la pacoestadística, el ganador debiera ser Harrymorgan. Quizás Scratch o Tombolillo. Pero como es PACO, lo sabremos la semana que viene.


----------



## Berciano230 (11 Sep 2020)

Parece q @Somedus lo peta hoy.


----------



## TomBolillo (11 Sep 2020)

Que semanica más cansina y desesperante, la virgen! A ver si sube ya a los 24€ o si por el contrario se cumplen los pronósticos de @Depeche o el rumanillo. Pero que pase argo ya que queremos marcha, marcha...


----------



## Berciano230 (11 Sep 2020)

Parece q @Somedus lo peta hoy.


----------



## Berciano230 (11 Sep 2020)

Felicidades @Somedus esta semana eres el elegido


----------



## estupeharto (11 Sep 2020)

Enhorabuena a los que estuvieron más acertados. Somedus se lo llevó calentito.
Semana de transición.
Ahora veremos con la vuelta al cole....


----------



## Veloc (11 Sep 2020)

Enhorabuena al ganador. Un krugerrand de chocolate para él.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (11 Sep 2020)

_Enhorabuena a los agraciados..._


----------



## Erzam (12 Sep 2020)

Enhorabuena a los acertantes.

Aprovec ho para poner mi prediccion para la proxima semana. 27.00 trolares usanos


----------



## Tolagu (12 Sep 2020)

Vela semanal actualizada con la tabla de @estupeharto 

*FEC*​*04-07*​*11-07*​*18-07*​*25-07*​*01-08*​*08-08*​*14-08*​*23-08*​*30-08*​*04-09*​*11-09*​*COT*​*18,01*​*18,70*​*19,32*​*22,77*​*24,35*​*28,27*​*26,41*​*26,73*​*27,48*​*26,90*​*26,72*​AVG​18,05​18,34​19,08​19,70​23,86​24,78​29,20​25,88​26,65​28,43​27,51​MIN​17,10​17,20​18,18​18,00​20,38​20,66​25,95​19,80​22,66​24,28​25,15​MAX​18,66​19,50​20,66​21,12​26,48​28,39​37,73​30,16​32,22​33,10​30,66​


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (12 Sep 2020)

Pues esta semana y sin que sirva de precedente 
*26,72$*

Un saludo


----------



## Tichy (12 Sep 2020)

27,65 $


----------



## Justo Bueno (12 Sep 2020)

26,55$ !


----------



## Muttley (12 Sep 2020)

Repito 27,1


----------



## Somedus (12 Sep 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Felicidades @Somedus esta semana eres el elegido



Joder, ¡vaya potra!


----------



## Somedus (12 Sep 2020)

Para la próxima semana 27,30$.

Saludos.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (12 Sep 2020)

Para la próxima 28 .

Feliz premio Somedus .


----------



## Dopesmoker (12 Sep 2020)

Para la siguiente: *27,55* $


----------



## Strategos (12 Sep 2020)

Repito 25,80$ para esta semana.


----------



## cdametalero (12 Sep 2020)

25.51$$


----------



## elbruce (12 Sep 2020)

30,01$. Suerte!!!


----------



## andy de paso (12 Sep 2020)

29,29 para la próxima


----------



## NicoTesla (12 Sep 2020)

$ 27,75 para la próxima semana.


----------



## Suburban2 (12 Sep 2020)

$27'59 la semana que viene.


----------



## timi (12 Sep 2020)

felicidades a los ganadores
repito 26,10$ si no esta pedido


----------



## Veloc (12 Sep 2020)

26,85 $ para la semana


----------



## TomBolillo (12 Sep 2020)

Repito con *28,40$*. Algún día acertaré


----------



## nedantes (12 Sep 2020)

26,50 $


----------



## Tolagu (13 Sep 2020)

Repito el 26,15 dólares

A ver si de una puta vez salimos de este lateral !!!!


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (13 Sep 2020)

28.70 si no está pedido


----------



## scratch (13 Sep 2020)

27,85 dólares de plata.


----------



## Forcopula (13 Sep 2020)

Me apunto 26'20


----------



## TomBolillo (13 Sep 2020)

¿Y por qué en esa letra tan pequeña?


----------



## Berciano230 (13 Sep 2020)

27,50$


----------



## estupeharto (13 Sep 2020)

26,90 $


----------



## estupeharto (13 Sep 2020)

Si veis algún error, comentadlo y lo cambio.

1 .- 31,00 putabolsa
2 .- 30,66 GOLDGOD
3 .- 30,01 elbruce
4 .- 29,29 andy de paso
5 .- 29,00 sdPrincBurb
6 .- 28,70 Migozoenunpozo
7 .- 28,40 TomBolillo
8 .- 28,00 Tiburcio de Medinasidonia
9 .- 27,85 Scratch.
10.- 27,75 NicoTesla
11.- 27,65 Tichy
12.- 27,59 Suburban2
13.- 27,55 Dopesmoker
14.- 27,50 Berciano230
15.- 27,30 Somedus
16.- 27,10 Muttley
17.- 27,00 Erzam  - - - -  - - - - 27,04 viernes 18 - - 0 h
18.- 26,90 estupeharto
19.- 26,85 Veloc  - - - - - - - 26,83 viernes 18 - - 23 h
20.- 26,72 Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard - - - - - - 26,76 viernes 18 - - 23,30 h 
21.- 26,55 Justo Bueno
22.- 26,50 nedantes
23.- 26,20 Forcopula
24.- 26,15 Tolagu
25.- 26,10 timi
26.- 25,80 Strategos
27.- 25,51 cdametalero


----------



## Berciano230 (13 Sep 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Si veis algún error, comentadlo y lo cambio.
> 
> 1 .- 31,00 putabolsa
> 2 .- 30,66 GOLDGOD
> ...






Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (18 Sep 2020)

Enhorabuena a los acertados porque de ellos será el reino de los acertados.
BLK se llevó la onza esta semana. Arriesgó, pero tuvo su premio  y asaltó podium también. Otra media onza que se lleva.


----------



## Harrymorgan (19 Sep 2020)

28 dolares a ver si se anima

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (19 Sep 2020)

Como ganador semanal pensaba escribir un discurso de agradecimiento. Pero existiendo ya el discurso de Pepe Isbert, que es lo más grande jamás dicho desde un balcón en lengua española ¿Para qué voy yo a ensuciar este hilo con cuatro palabras mal puestas? ¿Que no tiene nada que ver ni con la plata ni con el Hilo? Desde luego, pero total que más dará, si oído un discurso oídos todos... así que ale ahí va:
“Como alcalde vuestro que soy, os debo una explicación, y esa explicación que os debo, os la voy a pagar; porque yo, como alcalde vuestro que soy, os aseguro que para pagar esto ni un céntimo ha salido de las arcas públicas, porque en las arcas jamás ha habido un céntimo»

Y para concluir tan emotivo momento con la intención de no dar una puntada sin hilo, lanzó mi previsión para la semana entrante:

*26,76$*


Sin otro particular se despide atentamente BLK.


----------



## Tolagu (19 Sep 2020)

Le vela semanal: 

*FEC*​*04-07*​*11-07*​*18-07*​*25-07*​*01-08*​*08-08*​*14-08*​*23-08*​*30-08*​*04-09*​*11-09*​*18-09*​*COT*​*18,01*​*18,70*​*19,32*​*22,77*​*24,35*​*28,27*​*26,41*​*26,73*​*27,48*​*26,90*​*26,72*​*26,76*​AVG​18,05​18,34​19,08​19,70​23,86​24,78​29,20​25,88​26,65​28,43​27,51​27,62​MIN​17,10​17,20​18,18​18,00​20,38​20,66​25,95​19,80​22,66​24,28​25,15​25,51​MAX​18,66​19,50​20,66​21,12​26,48​28,39​37,73​30,16​32,22​33,10​30,66​31,00​


----------



## Somedus (19 Sep 2020)

Para esta semana creo que 27,05$.

Saludos.


----------



## Veloc (19 Sep 2020)

Yo apuesto por 26,40 USD para la semana que viene.

Creo que esto va camino de consolidar bajando pausadamente hasta tocar la línea de tendencia nuevamente.


----------



## Dopesmoker (19 Sep 2020)

*27,42 $* para la semana que viene


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (19 Sep 2020)

28.28 pa mi culo

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tichy (19 Sep 2020)

27,65 $


----------



## Strategos (19 Sep 2020)

26,20 $. Antes o después reventara para abajo y luego para arriba o para arriba directamente, veremos


----------



## timi (19 Sep 2020)

26,10$ y felicidades a los ganadores


----------



## Justo Bueno (19 Sep 2020)

26,88$ !


----------



## Erzam (19 Sep 2020)

Ya era hora volver a puntuar.

Para esta semana 25.90 trolares usanos


----------



## Muttley (19 Sep 2020)

27,10 sigo con ello


----------



## TomBolillo (19 Sep 2020)

*28,40$* de nuevo. A la tercera va la vencida


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (19 Sep 2020)

Felices pascuas a los ganadores.
Sigo con 28 .

No, que está pillado por Harry, pongo 27.80 pelaos.


----------



## andy de paso (19 Sep 2020)

30,03 mortadelos para la próxima


----------



## nedantes (19 Sep 2020)

26,50 enhorabuena a los ganadores


----------



## Depeche (19 Sep 2020)

24,28 dólares.


----------



## Peltasta (19 Sep 2020)

25,45 $


----------



## scratch (19 Sep 2020)

26,81 Dólares de plata en mi lado.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (19 Sep 2020)

27,5$


----------



## Tolagu (20 Sep 2020)

24,10 dólares. Piscinazo esta semana !!!


----------



## marquen2303 (20 Sep 2020)

25.70


----------



## elbruce (20 Sep 2020)

29,09 $


----------



## Berciano230 (20 Sep 2020)

26,55$


----------



## cdametalero (20 Sep 2020)

Repito 25.51$


----------



## estupeharto (20 Sep 2020)

Sin que sirva de percedrente, 26,65 papelitos


----------



## Harrymorgan (21 Sep 2020)

Vaya, esta semana ni me acerco


----------



## romanillo (21 Sep 2020)

jajajajaja insensatos os dije que vendierais.


----------



## Harrymorgan (21 Sep 2020)

Romanillo la está gozando


----------



## romanillo (21 Sep 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Romanillo la está gozando




Aun falta para que lo goze, esperaremos unos días a que se consolide la caída.

Date cuenta de otra cosa importantisima, con esta bajada los precios de las tiendas también están bajando a la par, saben que esto se desmorona y quieren coger al que piense que es buena oportunidad de compra.


Mientras no vea onzas de 12 a 14 euros yo no compraría nada.


Otra cosa muy importante, no habéis visto los precios de salida de monedas de oro en todas las subastas a nivel Europeo, en muchos casos a precios inferiores al spot de estos días, esto lugar a dudas era por que preveían estas caídas y no se querían pillar los dedos el día en el que salieran los lotes en donde a ellos les interesa que se venda todo.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (26 Sep 2020)

Enhorabuena para @Tolagu, que si no estoy confundido, gana esta semana al haber dado la cifra más baja.


----------



## romanillo (26 Sep 2020)

Esta semana se va a los 18 dolares onza.

Mis estudios así lo dicen, veremos a ver si no la vemos mas abajo aun, estoy poniendo un precio muy optimista.

Abra algún rebote de la gacelilla muerta pero luego la caída sera dolorosa y veloz, ataque relámpago a la plata, así lo definiría yo.


Al igual que os puse la táctica de la jaula de oliver y benji me gustaría amenizar la bajada de la plaza con semejante canción mítica.






Luz fuego destrucción la plata puede ser una ruina.


----------



## timi (26 Sep 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Enhorabuena para @Tolagu, que si no estoy confundido, gana esta semana al haber dado la cifra más baja.



Pues si es el ganador , felicidades.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (26 Sep 2020)

Felicidades al ganador.

Para esta semana mi predicción son los 26 doláres redondos.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Justo Bueno (26 Sep 2020)

Facilidades a los premiados! Para esta semana digo 25,33$ !


----------



## estupeharto (26 Sep 2020)

Si no hay ningún error estos son los datos.
Premio para Tolagu.
Depeche y GOLDGOD en el podium.
En la general sigue igual. Pinchan los de arriba y se acercan posiciones.


----------



## Tolagu (26 Sep 2020)

*FEC*​*04-07*​*11-07*​*18-07*​*25-07*​*01-08*​*08-08*​*14-08*​*23-08*​*30-08*​*04-09*​*11-09*​*18-09*​*25-09*​*COT*​*18,01*​*18,70*​*19,32*​*22,77*​*24,35*​*28,27*​*26,41*​*26,73*​*27,48*​*26,90*​*26,72*​*26,76*​*22,88*​AVG​18,05​18,34​19,08​19,70​23,86​24,78​29,20​25,88​26,65​28,43​27,51​27,62​26,76​MIN​17,10​17,20​18,18​18,00​20,38​20,66​25,95​19,80​22,66​24,28​25,15​25,51​24,10​MAX​18,66​19,50​20,66​21,12​26,48​28,39​37,73​30,16​32,22​33,10​30,66​31,00​31,00​

Y el pedazo de Vela de esta Semana (nótese que no hay sombra por debajo)


----------



## estupeharto (26 Sep 2020)

Está claro que las velas gordas, parecen más cohetes con estela que velas.


----------



## andy de paso (26 Sep 2020)

22,88 mortadelos para la próxima semana


----------



## Tichy (26 Sep 2020)

24,24$


----------



## Muttley (26 Sep 2020)

24,10$ para mi


----------



## Depeche (26 Sep 2020)

Para el cierre del viernes espero un precio de 20,69 dólares.


----------



## cdametalero (26 Sep 2020)

21.73 $ para esta semana


----------



## Strategos (26 Sep 2020)

22,22 $ para esta semana


----------



## timi (26 Sep 2020)

20,90$


----------



## Veloc (26 Sep 2020)

23,30 $ para esta semana


----------



## Tolagu (26 Sep 2020)

21,40 trólares


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (26 Sep 2020)

andy de paso dijo:


> 22,88 mortadelos para la próxima semana



Me has fusilado la estrategia que llevo desde el principio...
En fin la próxima estaré más avispado, menos felicitar y más apostar  ¿cuanto era la distancia mínima de cortesía?¿0’05?
Pues Si es así 22’84$


----------



## Somedus (26 Sep 2020)

21,15$ para la semana que viene.

Saludos.


----------



## andy de paso (26 Sep 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Me has fusilado la estrategia que llevo desde el principio...
> En fin la próxima estaré más avispado, menos felicitar y más apostar  ¿cuanto era la distancia mínima de cortesía?¿0’05?
> Pues Si es así 22’84$



*. *


----------



## nedantes (26 Sep 2020)

22,90


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 Sep 2020)

22,50 si no esta pillado

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (26 Sep 2020)

24,90 . feliz navidac a los ganadores.


----------



## elbruce (27 Sep 2020)

26,30$


----------



## Erzam (27 Sep 2020)

22.30 Trolares Usanos para la semana que viene.


----------



## Dopesmoker (27 Sep 2020)

*25,7 $ *para esta semana


----------



## Visilleras (27 Sep 2020)

Evidentemente en el guano.
Ya es casi octubre, señores


----------



## TomBolillo (27 Sep 2020)

*21,92$*


----------



## scratch (27 Sep 2020)

23,05 Dólares de plata en mi mano.


----------



## marquen2303 (27 Sep 2020)

22.15


----------



## estupeharto (27 Sep 2020)

21,5 papeles


----------



## estupeharto (27 Sep 2020)

01 -- 26,30 -- elbruce
02 -- 26,00 -- Migozoenunpozo
03 -- 25,95 -- putabolsa
04 -- 25,70 -- Dopesmoker
05 -- 25,33 -- Justo Bueno
06 -- 24,90 -- Tiburcio de Medinasidonia
*07 -- 24,24 -- Tichy*
*08 -- 24,10 -- Muttley -------------------23,88 2-oct 19:15 h*
*09 -- 23,30 -- Veloc ----------------------23,70 23:24 h*
10 -- 23,05 -- scratch
11 -- 22,90 -- nedantes
12 -- 22,88 -- andy de paso
13 -- 22,84 -- Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
14 -- 22,50 -- Harrimorgan
15 -- 22,30 -- Erzam
16 -- 22,22 -- Strategos
17 -- 22,15 -- marquen2303
18 -- 22,10 -- Concursante
19 -- 21,92 -- TomBolillo
20 -- 21,73 -- Cdametalero
21 -- 21,50 -- estupeharto
22 -- 21,40 -- Tolagu
23 -- 21,15 -- Somedus
24 -- 20,90 -- timi
25 -- 20,80 -- sdPrincBurb
26 -- 20,69 -- Depeche
27 -- 19,66 -- GOLDGOD
28 -- 18,00 -- romanillo


----------



## Muttley (2 Oct 2020)




----------



## estupeharto (2 Oct 2020)

Ojo, que puede haber cambio en la recta final.... 23,67 ahora pispo.... Veloc por el arcén en tercera


----------



## estupeharto (2 Oct 2020)

Finalmente meten la cabeza en el último metro y empatan.
Bienvenidos al club


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (3 Oct 2020)

Felicitaciones para los vencedores. Que el Señor os conserve los ahorros.


Vamos con la siguiente *23,70§*


----------



## Muttley (3 Oct 2020)

24,5$


----------



## Justo Bueno (3 Oct 2020)

24,24$ !


----------



## timi (3 Oct 2020)

casi gano ,,, felicidades a los ganadores
22,10 para la próxima


----------



## nedantes (3 Oct 2020)

22,95


----------



## andy de paso (3 Oct 2020)

23,83 mortadelos. Enhorabuena a los agraciados


----------



## Erzam (3 Oct 2020)

Enhorabuena a los ganadores.

Hoy estoy alcista, 24.90 trolares usanos.


----------



## Veloc (3 Oct 2020)

Vaya empate!, a última hora, felicidades a @Muttley , un gran rival.

Pues para esta semana veo la cotización de la plata bastante estable, así que me decanto por 23,50 $/ounce.


----------



## Somedus (3 Oct 2020)

Para esta semana *25,20$*. 

Saludos.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (3 Oct 2020)

23,22, a correr.


----------



## Tichy (3 Oct 2020)

24,35$


----------



## Dopesmoker (3 Oct 2020)

*23,95 $ *para la semana siguiente


----------



## Harrymorgan (3 Oct 2020)

24,15


----------



## Peltasta (3 Oct 2020)

22,70$


----------



## scratch (3 Oct 2020)

23,78 Reales de a Ocho


----------



## Mijuanro (3 Oct 2020)

630 el kilo, referencia kitko, si es por apostar lo veo


----------



## Strategos (3 Oct 2020)

22,22 $


----------



## Forcopula (3 Oct 2020)

25,70


----------



## Tolagu (3 Oct 2020)

25,10 para la primera de Octubre


----------



## TomBolillo (3 Oct 2020)

*21,92$*


----------



## Depeche (3 Oct 2020)

20,88 dolares


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (4 Oct 2020)

25$ si no está pillado

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cdametalero (4 Oct 2020)

Repito:
21.73$


----------



## elbruce (4 Oct 2020)

25,82$


----------



## Berciano230 (4 Oct 2020)

Vuelvo a estar listo!! 22,15$


----------



## estupeharto (4 Oct 2020)

23,60 baidens


----------



## estupeharto (4 Oct 2020)

1​
25,95​putabolsa​
2​
25,82​elbruce​
3​
25,70​Forcopula​
4​
*25,20*​*Somedus ----------------------------------------------25,15 recta final*​
5​
*25,10*​*Tolagu --------------------------25,05 viernes antes de cenar*​
6​
*25,00*​*Migozoenunpozo -------25,02 viernes, últimas dos vueltas*​
7​
*24,90*​*Erzam*​
8​
*24,50*​*Muttley*​
9​
*24,35*​*Tichy ......... 24,36 viernes 14:20 h*​
10​
*24,24*​*Justo Bueno*​
11​
24,15​Harrimorgan​
12​
23,95​Dopesmoker​
13​
23,83​andy de paso​
14​
23,78​scratch​
15​
23,70​Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard​
16​
23,60​estupeharto​
17​
23,50​Veloc​
18​
23,22​Tiburcio de Medinasidonia​
19​
22,95​nedantes​
20​
22,70​Peltasta​
21​
22,22​Strategos​
22​
22,15​Berciano230​
23​
22,10​timi​
24​
22,00​sdPrincBurb​
25​
21,92​TomBolillo​
26​
21,73​Cdametalero​
27​
21,66​GOLDGOD​
28​
20,88​Depeche​


----------



## Tichy (9 Oct 2020)

Hay tanta congestión en el 24 y pico como en las salidas de Madrid...


----------



## estupeharto (9 Oct 2020)

actualizado


----------



## Tolagu (9 Oct 2020)

A qué hora cerramos. Lo digo por comprar y subir un pelín para llevarm,e mi oncita !!!


----------



## Harrymorgan (9 Oct 2020)

Vamos, vamos, que esta semana me llevo unos puntitos para la general y/o el premio de la montaña!


----------



## estupeharto (9 Oct 2020)

actualizado.

En la próxima te toca

Aunque lo normal es que haga un poco de zigzag y quede en medio, en Migozoenunpozo, Erzam.... veremos


----------



## Erzam (9 Oct 2020)

Dios, que nervios


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (9 Oct 2020)

Está reñido el asunto.

Igual le meten algún meneo sorpresa de última hora .

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (9 Oct 2020)

Hoy para el ganador hay una falsa de época muy bien cotizada



estupeharto dijo:


> 1​
> 25,95​putabolsa​
> 2​
> 25,82​elbruce​
> ...


----------



## Tolagu (9 Oct 2020)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Está reñido el asunto.
> 
> Igual le meten algún meneo sorpresa de última hora .
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk



Yo antes tuve que meter para subirla un poco. Ahora voy a tener que meter un corto suicida de última hora a ver si baja


----------



## estupeharto (9 Oct 2020)

Ojo, que viene Somedus por el arcén


----------



## Justo Bueno (9 Oct 2020)

Me conformo con puntuar lo que sea, 1 puntillo jajaja ¿A que hora es el cierre?


----------



## elbruce (9 Oct 2020)

al final ha tenido una subida guapa la plata hoy... felicidades al ganador!!!


----------



## elbruce (9 Oct 2020)

el cierre 25,16 $ creo


----------



## Tolagu (9 Oct 2020)

A cúanto ha cerrado al final, 25,12 ?
Es que de tanto meter largos y luego cortos, me he hecho la picha un lío   
En serio, la plata está demencial. Yo esta semana he ganado unos buenos eurillos en plata-papel. Pero vamos, pronosticar ahora mismo es una locura. Una puta locura. Y el que sea capaz de preveer el mes que viene......


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (10 Oct 2020)

Enhorabuena para Tolagu

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Somedus (10 Oct 2020)

Enhorabuena Tolagu. Vaya subidón el último día. 
Saludos.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (10 Oct 2020)

Felicidades al justo vencedor.

Para la semana entrante apuesto por
*25,12 Dolare$*


----------



## Berciano230 (10 Oct 2020)

*Erzam*......................*26.20$
Berciano230*............*26.11$
Brucelee*..................*25.12$
Putabolsa*................*25.116$*


----------



## Berciano230 (10 Oct 2020)

Felicidades al ganador, volvemos de nuevo a la carga, aunque he estado un ausente me alegra ver que habeis seguido con el relevo de forma excepcional!!


----------



## Erzam (10 Oct 2020)

Enhorabuena a los ganadores. 
El último sprint ha sido malo para mi pronóstico.

Para la semana que viene 26.20 €


----------



## Berciano230 (10 Oct 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> *Erzam*......................*26.20$
> Berciano230*............*26.11$
> Brucelee*..................*25.12$
> Putabolsa*................*25.116$*


----------



## Muttley (10 Oct 2020)

25,9$


----------



## Harrymorgan (10 Oct 2020)

Rompemos parriba o pabajo...eh ahi la cuestion?....


Arriesgo con 27,00 trolares

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Forcopula (10 Oct 2020)

Yo voy con 27'10


----------



## Tichy (10 Oct 2020)

26,42$


----------



## timi (10 Oct 2020)

Es divertido intentar acertar , la mayoría de las semanas no doy una, pero entretiene. Está claro que a futuro esto solo puede llevar una dirección. 

Felicidades a los ganadores
Para la semana siguiente mi apuesta es 26,10 si no está pillado


----------



## Veloc (10 Oct 2020)

Enhorabuena al ganador. Para la semana mi apuesta es 26,55 $, esto parece que quiere despegar.


----------



## Justo Bueno (10 Oct 2020)

24,99 gallifantes!!


----------



## estupeharto (10 Oct 2020)

Felicidades a los acertados. 
Tolagu viene con el turbo.
Se esperaban bajadas y esta semana pegó un saltito para adelante.
Nos tiene mareados, un pasito para adelante un pasito para atrás.
A ver esta semana para dónde tira.

La estrategia de Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard tendrá pocas probabilidades, pero va el tercero sin despeinarse.


----------



## Tichy (10 Oct 2020)

Veloc dijo:


> Enhorabuena al ganador. Para la semana mi apuesta es 26,40 $, esto parece que quiere despegar.



A veeer. Un poquito de distancia social. Que menos que 0,05 no?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (10 Oct 2020)

25,50 creo que no está me lo quedo.

Como no pille cacho me desbancan de mi 2º en la general, ruina.


----------



## andy de paso (10 Oct 2020)

28,28 para la próxima semana


----------



## Veloc (10 Oct 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> A veeer. Un poquito de distancia social. Que menos que 0,05 no?



Corregido, no había visto tu apuesta.


----------



## Somedus (10 Oct 2020)

Yo repito con 25,20$. Creo que esta semana se queda como está más o menos. 

Saludos.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (10 Oct 2020)

Llevo haciendo exactamente eso desde el día en que empecé. Apuesto para la semana siguiente el mismo precio que ha salido en la semana presente. La teoría de que todo cambia para quedarse igual...y no ha ido nada mal, 3° por ahora


----------



## Tolagu (10 Oct 2020)

Somedus dijo:


> Enhorabuena Tolagu. Vaya subidón el último día.
> Saludos.



Eh, que tu estuviste ahí, justo a punto.


----------



## NicoTesla (10 Oct 2020)

26,90 para la próxima semana


----------



## nedantes (11 Oct 2020)

24,80


----------



## elbruce (11 Oct 2020)

28,05 $ me pido yo....suerte!!!


----------



## Strategos (11 Oct 2020)

29,29$


----------



## Tolagu (11 Oct 2020)

24.35 USD para mi esta semana. Parece que voy a la contra del grupo.


----------



## cdametalero (11 Oct 2020)

24.86$


----------



## Depeche (11 Oct 2020)

28,42 dólares


----------



## estupeharto (11 Oct 2020)

24,91


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (11 Oct 2020)

Me pido 26,62


----------



## scratch (12 Oct 2020)

26.03 reales de a ocho


----------



## estupeharto (16 Oct 2020)

Parece que Berciano y timi pusieron la misma apuesta, 26,10
Aunque ninguno puntúa.
No se hizo lista.
Pensé que la empezaste y harías tú, Berciano.


----------



## estupeharto (16 Oct 2020)

Y parece que Tolagu repite...
aún falta un poco


----------



## estupeharto (16 Oct 2020)

Tolagu se lleva la onza esta semana de nuevo. Ha cogido carrerilla


----------



## Somedus (17 Oct 2020)

Enhorabuena a Tolagu. En cuatro semanas tres primeros puestos. ¡Menudo nivel!

Este finde no sé si podré conectarme, así que dejo ya mi predicción. Para la semana que viene creo que se pondrá en *24,85$.*

Saludos.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (17 Oct 2020)

Felicitaciones a los vencedores.

*24,13§* párala semana entrante


----------



## Tolagu (17 Oct 2020)

Somedus dijo:


> Enhorabuena a Tolagu. En cuatro semanas tres primeros puestos. ¡Menudo nivel!
> 
> Este finde no sé si podré conectarme, así que dejo ya mi predicción. Para la semana que viene creo que se pondrá en *24,85$.*
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias a todos. Si que he pillado una buena racha. Espero continuar en la buena senda predictiva ahora que se acercan las fechas que a mi me parecían claves.


----------



## Muttley (17 Oct 2020)

24,25$


----------



## Tichy (17 Oct 2020)

24,45$


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 Oct 2020)

24'70

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## andy de paso (17 Oct 2020)

25,52 mortadelos para la próxima


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (17 Oct 2020)

23 rúncios uropedos.


----------



## Veloc (17 Oct 2020)

23,80 trólares para esta semana


----------



## Forcopula (17 Oct 2020)

Enhorabuena Tolagu, vaya fiera!!!
Yo voy a ser optimista 26,35


----------



## scratch (17 Oct 2020)

24,20 reales de a ocho.


----------



## NicoTesla (17 Oct 2020)

repito esta semana: 26,90 USD


----------



## Justo Bueno (18 Oct 2020)

Vaya fiera el tolagu, yo esta semana 25,55$ papelicos verdes!!


----------



## nedantes (18 Oct 2020)

24,90


----------



## Tolagu (18 Oct 2020)

23,50 esta semana, y a ver que pasa.


----------



## Erzam (18 Oct 2020)

26 trolares usanos


----------



## timi (18 Oct 2020)

buenos días y felicidades al maquina ,, si no esta pillado 24,05


----------



## elbruce (18 Oct 2020)

26,15 $ para mi.


----------



## cdametalero (18 Oct 2020)

25.26$


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (18 Oct 2020)

26,62 doláres capicua.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (18 Oct 2020)

25,15 Greenbacks


----------



## Peltasta (18 Oct 2020)

23,95$


----------



## Strategos (18 Oct 2020)

23,23 $


----------



## estupeharto (20 Oct 2020)

Empujando un poco, que no decaiga la fiesta que nos han montado

01 27,00 putabolsa
02 26,90 NicoTesla
03 26,62 Migozoenunpozo
04 26,35 Forcopula
05 26,15 elbruce
06 26,00 Erzam
07 25,55 Justo Bueno
08 25,52 andy de paso
09 25,26 cdametalero
10 *25,15 estupeharto*
11 *25,00 sdPrincBurb*
12 *24,90 nedantes
13 ** 24,85 Somedus*
*14** 24,70 Harrimorgan --------- 24,77 martes 21 h ------- 24,70 viernes 16 h ------- 24,60*
15 *24,45 Tichy*
16 *24,25 Muttley*
17 *24,20 scratch*
18* 24,13 Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard*
19* 24,05 timi*
20* 23,95 Peltasta*
21 23,80 Veloc
22 23,50 Tolagu
23 23,23 Strategos
24 23,00 Tiburcio de Medinasidonia
25 22,66 GOLDGOD


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Oct 2020)

Me da que esta semana va a romper tanta lareralidad... Lo que no se si para arriba o para abajo

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## scratch (23 Oct 2020)

¿Se lleva la chocolatina @Harrymorgan ?


----------



## estupeharto (23 Oct 2020)

scratch dijo:


> ¿Se lleva la chocolatina @Harrymorgan ?



Sí, esta semana con pepitas de las buenas. 
Os llegará un tubo en los próximos días, felicidades!

Veremos como acaba el mesecito de octubre, empujón final


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (24 Oct 2020)

Enhorabuena a los acertadores, 

Para la semana entrante 24’60 $ólares

un saludo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Oct 2020)

Que ilu...

25,40 paa esta

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tichy (24 Oct 2020)

24,40$


----------



## andy de paso (24 Oct 2020)

25, 15 para la próxima. Enhorabuena a los acertantes de esta.


----------



## Forcopula (24 Oct 2020)

25'60 pa mi body


----------



## Justo Bueno (24 Oct 2020)

Grande Harrymorgan! 
24,98$ para la semana entrante.


----------



## nedantes (24 Oct 2020)

25,25


----------



## cdametalero (24 Oct 2020)

25.05€


----------



## Erzam (24 Oct 2020)

Repito con 26 trolares usanos


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (24 Oct 2020)

Norabuena Harry.

26 para no romperme la cabeza .


----------



## Somedus (24 Oct 2020)

Enhorabuena HarryMorgan.

Esta semana repito predicción: *24,85$*

Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (24 Oct 2020)

24,6

Parezco Carlos Sainz JR.
Solo hago 5s, 6s y 7s.


----------



## scratch (24 Oct 2020)

24,90 reales de a ocho


----------



## Veloc (24 Oct 2020)

24,75 para la semana


----------



## Strategos (24 Oct 2020)

25,20$


----------



## timi (25 Oct 2020)

felicidades a los ganadores
si no esta pillado , repito ,, 24,05


----------



## Justo Bueno (25 Oct 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Norabuena Harry.
> 
> 26 para no romperme la cabeza .



Está pillado por @Erzam , 8 minutos antes que usted!


----------



## Tolagu (25 Oct 2020)

*¡¡¡ Enhorabuena @Harrymorgan !!!*

Voy a decir una burrada para esta semana. Apuesta ludópata 100% (es lo que tiene no jugarse los cuartos de verdad). A la contra de lo que me dictan los números, voy a apostar a que se cumpla alguno de estos escenarios: El Trump haga alguna de las suyas o bien las encuestas le den un crecimiento que le posicione cerca de Sleepy Joe, desatando miedo por elecciones controvertidas.

Ahín qué...... *21,75 trólares *(me da que voy a ser el cachondeo de la semana que viene)


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (25 Oct 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> 24,6
> 
> Parezco Carlos Sainz JR.
> Solo hago 5s, 6s y 7s.



Buenos días.

Me temo amigo Muttley que compartimos cifra.

un saludo


----------



## Muttley (25 Oct 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Me temo amigo Muttley que compartimos cifra.
> 
> un saludo



No la vi.
Subo a 25,75
Ruego corrijan.


----------



## elbruce (25 Oct 2020)

25,55$ suerte!!!


----------



## wingardian leviosa (25 Oct 2020)

25,33$

Suerte a todos


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (25 Oct 2020)

26,06 si no está pillado


----------



## L'omertá (25 Oct 2020)

27,01 $


----------



## NicoTesla (25 Oct 2020)

Vuelvo a apostar por 26,90. A ver si a la tercera va la vencida.


----------



## estupeharto (25 Oct 2020)

Puedes dejar 0,05 de diferencia. Es más o menos lo mínimo que suele haber. O incluso si coges 27,05 no pasa nada.


----------



## estupeharto (25 Oct 2020)

25,10 new order backs


----------



## estupeharto (25 Oct 2020)

01 --- 27,11 putabolsa
02 --- 27,01 L'omertá
03 --- 26,90 NicoTesla
04 --- 26,06 Migozoenunpozo
05 --- 26,00 Erzam
06 --- 26,00 Tiburcio de Medinasidonia
07 --- 25,75 Muttley
08 --- 25,60 Forcopula
09 --- 25,55 elbruce
10 --- 25,40 Harrymorgan
11 --- 25,33 wingardian leviosa
12 --- 25,30 sdPrincBurb
13 --- 25,25 nedantes
14 --- 25,20 Strategos
15 --- 25,15 andy de paso
16 --- 25,10 estupeharto
17 --- 25,05 cdametalero
18 --- 24,98 Justo Bueno
19 --- 24,90 scratch
20 --- 24,85 Somedus
21 --- 24,75 Veloc
22 --- *24,60 Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard  ----------------- nivel de referencia *
23 ---* 24,40 Tichy*
24 --- *24,05 timi -----**-------------- 23,40 a media semana.... guano is coming....... 23,60 viernes 14 h*
25 --- *22,66 GOLDGOD *
26 --- 21,75 Tolagu


----------



## timi (30 Oct 2020)




----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (30 Oct 2020)

Creo que hoy el afortunado vencedor ha sido Timi.
Felicitaciones


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (30 Oct 2020)

timi dijo:


>


----------



## estupeharto (30 Oct 2020)

Felicitaciones al ganador y también a los progresos en la parte alta de la tabla. 
Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard que adelanta al segundo puesto y Tichy con dos segundos seguidos, a un pelo de haber estado ahí también.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (31 Oct 2020)

Pues nada amigos, seguimos con lo de “todo cambia para quedarse igual”
*23,64$* para la semana entrante


----------



## Justo Bueno (31 Oct 2020)

enhorabuena a los agraciados, 24,44$ pa la siguiente, GO TRUMP!


----------



## Somedus (31 Oct 2020)

Repito con *24,85$*. Algún día tendrá que caer por ahí.

Saludos.


----------



## cdametalero (31 Oct 2020)

23.97€


----------



## Veloc (31 Oct 2020)

23,50 $ para la semana que viene, las elecciones pueden causar que baje algo la cotización.


----------



## Tolagu (31 Oct 2020)

Mis felicitaciones, @timi 

Voy a abundar en la medio cagada ludópata de la semana pasada y digo que repito en 21,75


----------



## Tichy (31 Oct 2020)

24,65$


----------



## Forcopula (31 Oct 2020)

25, aver si cuela, enhorabuena a los acertantes


----------



## andy de paso (31 Oct 2020)

Repito 25,15


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 Oct 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> Mis felicitaciones, @timi
> 
> Voy a abundar en la medio cagada ludópata de la semana pasada y digo que repito en 21,75



Voy yo tambien por ahi

21,50

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (31 Oct 2020)

22,26 estoy desmoralizao.


----------



## nedantes (31 Oct 2020)

21,90


----------



## NicoTesla (31 Oct 2020)

pues $ 25,90


----------



## Erzam (31 Oct 2020)

25.40 trolares usanos.


----------



## scratch (31 Oct 2020)

24,19 Reales de a ocho en mi mano.


----------



## Strategos (31 Oct 2020)

22,50$, veremos para donde tira la veleta esta


----------



## timi (1 Nov 2020)

buenos días , 20,43 si no esta pillado


----------



## Muttley (1 Nov 2020)

25,25$


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (1 Nov 2020)

25.52$

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Concursante (1 Nov 2020)

22,4 $ (dolares usanos)


----------



## estupeharto (1 Nov 2020)

24 iguales para hoy


----------



## estupeharto (1 Nov 2020)

01 -- 26,07 -- putabolsa
02 -- 25,90 -- NicoTesla
03 -- 25,52 -- Migozoenunpozo
04 -- 25,40 -- Erzam
05 -- 25,25 -- Muttley
06 -- 25,15 -- andy de paso
07 -- 25,00 -- Forcopula
08 -- 24,85 -- Somedus
09 -- 24,65 -- Tichy
10 -- 24,44 -- Justo Bueno
11 -- 24,19 -- scratch
12 -- 24,00 -- estupeharto
13 -- 23,97 -- cdametalero
14 -- *23,64* -- Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
15 -- 23,50 -- Veloc
16 -- 22,66 -- GOLDGOD
17 -- 22,50 -- Strategos
18 -- 22,40 -- Concursante
19 -- 22,26 -- Tiburcio de Medinasidonia
20 -- 21,90 -- nedantes
21 -- 21,75 -- Tolagu
22 -- 21,50 -- Harrymorgan
23 -- 20,43 -- timi


----------



## timi (5 Nov 2020)




----------



## estupeharto (6 Nov 2020)

Felicitaciones a los ganadores.
Migozoenunpozo por partida doble sube a la segunda plaza por mejor desempate (dos 1's)


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (7 Nov 2020)

Congratulaciones a los afortunados.

venga, 25,62$ para la semana entrante


----------



## scratch (7 Nov 2020)

26,41 Reales de a ocho.


----------



## andy de paso (7 Nov 2020)

27,27 para la próxima


----------



## Harrymorgan (7 Nov 2020)

23,80

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Justo Bueno (7 Nov 2020)

25,11$! hagan juego!


----------



## Somedus (7 Nov 2020)

Repito en *24,85$.*

Saludos.


----------



## Tichy (7 Nov 2020)

24,45$


----------



## Erzam (7 Nov 2020)

26,30 trolares usanos


----------



## nedantes (7 Nov 2020)

24,15


----------



## Veloc (7 Nov 2020)

25,80 USD Trumpianos o Bideanos


----------



## Muttley (7 Nov 2020)

26 clavados


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (7 Nov 2020)

Me subo a la parra. 28 .


----------



## scratch (7 Nov 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> 26'30



Siento joderte compañero, pero @Erzam tiene la misma apuesta.


----------



## Forcopula (7 Nov 2020)

scratch dijo:


> Siento joderte compañero, pero @Erzam tiene la misma apuesta.



Las posibilidades eran pequeñas y ni siquiera lo comprobé.. dicho esto mi nufva apuesta es 26'15


----------



## timi (8 Nov 2020)

apuesto por 26,25$ , creo que no esta pillado . Y felicidades a los ganadores


----------



## elbruce (8 Nov 2020)

27,50$


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (8 Nov 2020)

Gracias a los felicitadores.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tolagu (8 Nov 2020)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Gracias a los felicitadores.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk



Pues uno más, rezagado, eso si.
Vamos a abundar en mi error de las últimas semanas y voy a decir 23,40


----------



## Berciano230 (8 Nov 2020)

*Tiburcio* .............. *28.00$
Elbruce *.............. *27,50$
Nsdn *.................. *27,41$
Andy de paso *..... *27,27$
Migozoenunpozo *. *26,62$
Scratch *............... *26,41$
Erzam *..................* 26,30$
Timi *..................... *26,25$
Forcopula *........... *26,15$
Boris I *................. *26,13$
Muttley *................ *26,00$
Berciano230* ....... *25,90$
Veloc *................... *25,80$
Bruce lee *............. *25,62$
Justo Bueno *....... *25,11$
Cdametalero *............* 24,91$
Somedus *............* 24,85$
Tichy *................... *24,45$
Nedantes *............ *24,15$
Harrymorgan *...... *23,80$
Tolagu *................. *23,40$*


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (8 Nov 2020)

26,62 $$$

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cdametalero (8 Nov 2020)

24.91$ para esta semana


----------



## Berciano230 (8 Nov 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> *Tiburcio* .............. *28.00$
> Elbruce *.............. *27,50$
> Nsdn *.................. *27,41$
> Andy de paso *..... *27,27$
> ...






Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Strategos (8 Nov 2020)

27,60 Forbiden$$$


----------



## estupeharto (8 Nov 2020)

25,03 trumpeters


----------



## Concursante (8 Nov 2020)

26,73 *(dolares usanos)* alabadas sean las subidas de noviembre


----------



## Berciano230 (9 Nov 2020)

*Putabolsa *........... *28,10$
Tiburcio* .............. *28.00$
Strategos *.......... *27,70$
Elbruce *.............. *27,50$
Nsdn *.................. *27,41$
Andy de paso *..... *27,27$
Concursante *..... *26,73$
Migozoenunpozo *. *26,62$
Scratch *............... *26,41$
Erzam *..................* 26,30$
Timi *..................... *26,25$
Forcopula *........... *26,15$
Boris I *................. *26,13$
Muttley *................ *26,00$
Berciano230* ....... *25,90$
Veloc *................... *25,80$
Bruce lee *............. *25,62$
Justo Bueno *....... *25,11$
Estupeharto ....... 25,03$
Cdametalero *............* 24,91$
Somedus *............* 24,85$
Tichy *................... *24,45$
Nedantes *............ *24,15$
Harrymorgan *...... *23,80$
Tolagu *................. *23,40$*


----------



## TomBolillo (9 Nov 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> *Putabolsa *........... *28,10$
> Tiburcio* .............. *28.00$
> Strategos *.......... *27,70$
> Elbruce *.............. *27,50$
> ...



Menuda barrida de stops han hecho hoy con la mayoría de las apuestas de ésta tabla


----------



## estupeharto (9 Nov 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Menuda barrida de stops han hecho hoy con la mayoría de las apuestas de ésta tabla



Luego subirá el viernes hasta los 25, ta controlao


----------



## Justo Bueno (13 Nov 2020)

Hoy tengo buen feeling con mi predicción de 25,11 trólares of the USA.... me veo en el podio.




Buenos días a todos.


----------



## Berciano230 (13 Nov 2020)

.....
*Somedus *_............* 24,85$
Tichy *................... *24,45$*_
....

Pues por aquí anda la cosa compañeros, felicitaciones.


----------



## scratch (13 Nov 2020)

Para el viernes que viene apúnteme 24,85 Reales de a ocho, por favor.


----------



## estupeharto (13 Nov 2020)

Incertidumbre hasta el último suspiro.
Tichy asaltando el podium.
Felicitaciones


----------



## Justo Bueno (13 Nov 2020)

¡Me quedé fuera del podio una vez más! Me tendré que conformar con el diploma... felicidades a los agraciados. 
Para la siguiente, 25,33$ !


----------



## Muttley (13 Nov 2020)

Mantengo 26


----------



## Tichy (14 Nov 2020)

Bueno, bueno, ha habido suerte al final. 
Y sin viajar al futuro ni ná, como el puterillo...


----------



## Forcopula (14 Nov 2020)

26'30 again


----------



## andy de paso (14 Nov 2020)

23,32 para la próxima


----------



## NicoTesla (14 Nov 2020)

$ 25.05


----------



## Tichy (14 Nov 2020)

26,15$


----------



## Veloc (14 Nov 2020)

25,20 $ para la semana.
Felicidades a los ganadores.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (14 Nov 2020)

24,61$


----------



## timi (14 Nov 2020)

felicidades Tichy
para la próxima 25,85


----------



## nedantes (14 Nov 2020)

25,75


----------



## Somedus (14 Nov 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, ha habido suerte al final.
> Y sin viajar al futuro ni ná, como el puterillo...



¡Enhorabuena! Yo vi que decía algo de que iba a bajar a 18 o algo así. Entonces, aposté por su predicción más un 38% y mira tú por donde casi me lo llevo. Me quedo con la miel en los labios.

Saludos.


----------



## Somedus (14 Nov 2020)

Para la próxima semana creo que *25,50$.*

Saludos.


----------



## Erzam (14 Nov 2020)

Enhorabuena a los ganadores

25.40 trolares usanos para la próxima semana


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (14 Nov 2020)

Feliz navidac Tichy. 

La próxima me pido 27.


----------



## Strategos (14 Nov 2020)

26,07 papelitos


----------



## Harrymorgan (15 Nov 2020)

27,20 a ver que pasa

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Concursante (15 Nov 2020)

A la cuarta va la vencida.

26,4 dolares usanos

Que dios os bendiga


----------



## elbruce (15 Nov 2020)

26,85$. Para mí. Suerte!!!


----------



## CANILLAS (15 Nov 2020)

24.5 $


----------



## cdametalero (15 Nov 2020)

Repito con 24.91 lusalereles
Felicidades a los dos primeros!


----------



## Tolagu (15 Nov 2020)

Felicidades @Tichy 
Repito con los 23,40


----------



## Berciano230 (15 Nov 2020)

*Harrymorgan *.... *27,20 $
Tiburcio *............. *27,00 $
Elbruce* ............. *26,85 $
Andy de Paso *... *26,32 $
Concursante*..... *26.40 $
Forcopula *........ *26,30 $
Strategos *........ *26,07 $
Muttley *............. *26 $
Tichy *................. *26,15 $
Timi *................... *25,85 $
Nedantes *......... *25,75 $
Somedus *.......... *25,50 $
Erzam *..............*25,40 $
Justo Bueno *.... *25,33 $
Veloc *................ *25,20 $
Berciano230*.... *25,10 $
NicoTesla *......... *25,05 $
Cdametalero *... *24,91 $
Scratch *.............* 24,85 $
Bruce lee* ..........* 24,61 $
Canillas* ............ *24,50 $
Phil *.............. *23,94 $
Tolagu *.............. *23,40 $
Goldgod *.......... *22,66 $*


----------



## Phil Stamp (15 Nov 2020)

Puedo entrar para la semana qué viene? $23'94 mi predicción


----------



## Berciano230 (15 Nov 2020)

Phil Stamp dijo:


> Puedo entrar para la semana qué viene? $23'94 mi predicción



Claro estas a tiempo hasta las 24.00


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Berciano230 (15 Nov 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> *Harrymorgan *.... *27,20 $
> Tiburcio *............. *27,00 $
> Elbruce* ............. *26,85 $
> Andy de Paso *... *26,32 $
> ...






Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Suburban2 (15 Nov 2020)

Me gustaria participar, digo $25'16, gracias!


----------



## estupeharto (15 Nov 2020)

25,15 bidens


----------



## Berciano230 (15 Nov 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> 25,15 bidens



Vamos a intentar mantener unos centimos de separación mientras se pueda


----------



## Berciano230 (15 Nov 2020)

*Putabolsa *.... *27,30 $
Harrymorgan .... 27,20 $
Tiburcio ............. 27,00 $
Elbruce ............. 26,85 $
Andy de Paso ... 26,32 $
Concursante..... 26.40 $
Forcopula ........ 26,30 $
Strategos ........ 26,07 $
Muttley ............. 26 $
Tichy ................. 26,15 $
Timi ................... 25,85 $
Nedantes ......... 25,75 $
Somedus .......... 25,50 $
Erzam ..............25,40 $
Justo Bueno .... 25,33 $
Estupeharto .... 25,25 $
Veloc ................ 25,20 $
Suburbian2 .... 25,16 $
Berciano230.... 25,10 $
NicoTesla ......... 25,05 $
Cdametalero ... 24,91 $
Scratch ............. 24,85 $
Bruce lee .......... 24,61 $
Canillas ............ 24,50 $
Phil .............. 23,94 $
Tolagu .............. 23,40 $
Goldgod .......... 22,66 $*


----------



## estupeharto (15 Nov 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Vamos a intentar mantener unos centimos de separación mientras se pueda




Había mirado la lista y Suburban2 no estaba. Y puse el mío. No actualicé la página. Lo metí en el hueco que quedaba.

*Veloc *................ *25,20 $

Berciano230*.... *25,10 $
NicoTesla *......... *25,05 $*


Ahora está así:

*Veloc *................ *25,20 $
Suburbian2 *.... *25,16 $
Berciano230*.... *25,10 $
NicoTesla *......... *25,05 $*


Entonces, te tienes que ir más arriba.
No sé hasta qué punto importa mucho la distancia, ya que al final se puntúa según se aproxime uno más por delante o por detrás.
5 puntos igual es mucha distancia. Quizás 2,5 puntos de distancia daría más opciones de que se pudieran elegir posiciones cuando hay un poco de "embotellamiento" en alguna zona. Nos podríamos pronunciar todos y elegir cómo lo dejamos.

Lo cambio a 25,25


----------



## Berciano230 (15 Nov 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Había mirado la lista y Suburban2 no estaba. Y puse el mío. No actualicé la página. Lo metí en el hueco que quedaba.
> 
> *Veloc *................ *25,20 $
> 
> ...



Yo lo decia por suburbian2 que es un centimo.
Si 2 o 3 centimos por eso de no “pisar” al compañero...


----------



## estupeharto (15 Nov 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Yo lo decia por suburbian2 que es un centimo.
> Si 2 o 3 centimos por eso de no “pisar” al compañero...



A veces cuando se postea en los mismos minutos, no se ve el mensaje anterior.
Pero bueno, lo dejo en 25,25, me la juego


----------



## Suburban2 (15 Nov 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> A veces cuando se postea en los mismos minutos, no se ve el mensaje anterior.
> Pero bueno, lo dejo en 25,25, me la juego



Pues ojalá ganes tu, estupeharto!


----------



## estupeharto (15 Nov 2020)

Suburban2 dijo:


> Pues ojalá ganes tu, estupeharto!



Te pasaré media onza del premio


----------



## andy de paso (16 Nov 2020)

andy de paso dijo:


> 23,32 para la próxima



Yo esta semana me voy abajo..


----------



## Tolagu (16 Nov 2020)

andy de paso dijo:


> Yo esta semana me voy abajo..



Yo llevo abajo 3 semanas. El problema es que la plata no me sigue, la muy puta !!!


----------



## ElMayoL (20 Nov 2020)

Yo digo 24,30


----------



## Jebediah (20 Nov 2020)

25,20


----------



## estupeharto (20 Nov 2020)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Yo digo 24,30





Jebediah dijo:


> 25,20



Amigos, os comento que los pronósticos para cada semana se hacen desde las 23,30 h del viernes a las 23,30 h del domingo.

Esta noche se cerrará esta semana y entonces empiezan los pronósticos.

Así se pueden recopilar los datos de cada semana y se van llevando controlados.
Aún así, para esta semana, tomamos nota de vuestros aportes. Suerte y que ganéis muchas onzas


----------



## Berciano230 (20 Nov 2020)

Señores si no cambia la cosa y no lo parece, entre [mention]CANILLAS [/mention] y [mention]Phil Stamp [/mention] esta el saco de onzas  de esta semana.


----------



## Justo Bueno (20 Nov 2020)

joder con phil stamp, ha sido llegar y besar el bullion.... bueno esperemos a ver como se desarrollan los acontecimientos


----------



## estupeharto (20 Nov 2020)

Efectivamente, Phil se une al club de debut por la puerta grande.
Y primera vez que dos debutantes ocupan las dos primeras posiciones, exceptuando la primera ronda lógicamente.
Felicitaciones!


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (20 Nov 2020)

Los caminos del señor son inexcusables. Enhorabuena al acertador.
Pues nada, siguiendo con la tradición *24,15* de los antiguos USD, para la semana entrante.


----------



## estupeharto (20 Nov 2020)

Al final me vas a dar caza


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Nov 2020)

Voy a por un telahinco
Me pido el 25

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (20 Nov 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Al final me vas a dar caza



Recuerda, estimado amigo, que todo cambia para quedarse exactamente igual


----------



## Forcopula (20 Nov 2020)

Enhorabuena a los de la bola de cristal de esta semana.

Para la siguiente digi 23'70


----------



## andy de paso (21 Nov 2020)

Repito para la próxima: 23,32


----------



## Justo Bueno (21 Nov 2020)

24,44$ gallifantes tiesos!!


----------



## Tichy (21 Nov 2020)

24,62$


----------



## nedantes (21 Nov 2020)

25.75


----------



## timi (21 Nov 2020)

23,80$


----------



## Somedus (21 Nov 2020)

Hola.

Para la semana que viene *24,85$.*

Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (21 Nov 2020)

24,72


----------



## Tolagu (21 Nov 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Efectivamente, Phil se une al club de debut por la puerta grande.
> Y primera vez que dos debutantes ocupan las dos primeras posiciones, exceptuando la primera ronda lógicamente.
> Felicitaciones!
> 
> ...



Gracias, @estupeharto por el curro y felicitaciones a los nuevos, a @Phil Stamp y a @CANILLAS . Oye, hay un par de errorcillos por ahí, yo creo que he quedado quinto y @andy de paso debería ser séptimo. Le tabulastéis como 26,32 pero era bajista esta semana a 23,32.

Que no vamos a ningún lado pero....


----------



## Veloc (21 Nov 2020)

24,30 $ para la semana


----------



## estupeharto (21 Nov 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Recuerda, estimado amigo, que todo cambia para quedarse exactamente igual



Eso era antes amigo.
Vamos para atrás sí, pero nos llevan por otro caminucho. Ya nos gustaría volver a lo que se tuvo.


----------



## estupeharto (21 Nov 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> Gracias, @estupeharto por el curro y felicitaciones a los nuevos, a @Phil Stamp y a @CANILLAS . Oye, hay un par de errorcillos por ahí, yo creo que he quedado quinto y @andy de paso debería ser séptimo. Le tabulastéis como 26,32 pero era bajista esta semana a 23,32.
> 
> Que no vamos a ningún lado pero....



Lo miraré. Cogí los datos del post de Berciano. 
Le daré un repaso.
Todavía no hemos enviado las onzas, estamos a tiempo


----------



## andy de paso (21 Nov 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Lo miraré. Cogí los datos del post de Berciano.
> Le daré un repaso.
> Todavía no hemos enviado las onzas, estamos a tiempo


----------



## NicoTesla (21 Nov 2020)

nos vamos a: $ 23,69


----------



## estupeharto (21 Nov 2020)

Corregido.
Pues sí Tolagu, muy buena apreciación  Al César lo que es del César


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (22 Nov 2020)

25.60$

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CANILLAS (22 Nov 2020)

24.08


----------



## Rafacoins (22 Nov 2020)

Lei ayer k pronto pasara los 100 dolares, como en los años 80


----------



## Rafacoins (22 Nov 2020)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Lei ayer k pronto pasara los 100 dolares, como en los años 80



Reflexionando sobre esta idea, si llega a 100 dolares sera muy facil vender todo en 110 o mas, sobraran compradores. 
Cuanto mas sube, mas gente quiere comprar, es curioso


----------



## scratch (22 Nov 2020)

24,25 Reales de a ocho en mi mano para esta semana.


----------



## cdametalero (22 Nov 2020)

Me voy p'arriba: 25.15 lereles usanos


----------



## Erzam (22 Nov 2020)

25.25 trolares para esta semana


----------



## Tolagu (22 Nov 2020)

Seguimos hacia abajo. 23,10 esta semana


----------



## Strategos (22 Nov 2020)

24$


----------



## Berciano230 (22 Nov 2020)

25.10$ 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## elbruce (22 Nov 2020)

25,05$ por aquí.


----------



## estupeharto (22 Nov 2020)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Yo digo 24,30





Veloc dijo:


> 24,30 $ para la semana





NicoTesla dijo:


> nos vamos a: $ 23,69



Pongo la lista desde el móvil, ya mañana la edito.

@Veloc , esa estaba pillada. Cámbiala. Si no, se baja 2,5 puntos

@NicoTesla , idem, está sólo a 1 ct. La puedes cambiar o se baja a 2,5 ct. de distancia

25,75 Nedantes
25,60 Migozoenunpozo
25,50 sdPrincBurb
25,25 Erzam
25,20 jebediah
25,15 cdmetalero
25,10 Berciano230
25,05 elbruce
25,00 Harrymorgan
24,85 Somedus
24,72 Muttley
24,62 tichy
24,55 estupeharto
24,44 Justo Bueno
24,30 ElmayoL
24,275 Veloc
24,25 scratch
24,15. Bruce lee a Kierkegard. --------------
24,08 CANILLAS
24,00 Strategos
23,80 timi
23,70 Fordcopula
23,675 Nico Tesla
23,32 andy de paso
23,10 Tolagu
22,66 GOLDGOD


----------



## estupeharto (22 Nov 2020)

24,55, que no lo había puesto aparte


----------



## Veloc (23 Nov 2020)

23,50 $ vale?


----------



## estupeharto (23 Nov 2020)

Veloc dijo:


> 23,50 $ vale?



Lo he cambiado a 2,5 ct por debajo
24,275 (por defecto)
Idem con Nico Tesla.

Sobre las 23,30 del domingo cerramos, ya que empiezan los movimientos.
No he mirado hoy como va, pero independientemente de que no hubiera subido ni bajado, sería un cambio de 0,80 fuera de tiempo.


----------



## romanillo (23 Nov 2020)

Eres tú, la dulce ilusión que yo soñé
pensando en su subida plata compre
Eres tú, brillando en mis ojos el amor pude ver 
Sin embargo, sé que un sueño es difícil realizar
Mas yo tengo fe en que despertaré
Y tú ohhh mi plata, rica me harás, 
este sueño se hará realidad.

Laralaralara.


----------



## ElMayoL (24 Nov 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Eres tú, la dulce ilusión que yo soñé
> pensando en su subida plata compre
> Eres tú, brillando en mis ojos el amor pude ver
> Sin embargo, sé que un sueño es difícil realizar
> ...



No entiendo xq eres tan subnormal. Que baje el precio es una bendición para la mayoría de nosotros, por fundamentales de la economía, plata y oro van a tener una tendencia a subir y mucho durante los próximos años, además protegen tu patrimonio, eso es sabido. Lo que nos alegra a los metaleros es poder seguir comprando, y si es con rebajas, mucho mejor. Ojalá el 2021 venga con hinchazones en bolsa q hagan bajar el oro por debajo de 1,100. Pero no caerá esa breva Que te digo el oro y te digo la plata


----------



## estupeharto (24 Nov 2020)

Que no, que no, que hay que himbertir en bolsa, que está barata y tienen un gran recorrido


----------



## Berciano230 (24 Nov 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Eres tú, la dulce ilusión que yo soñé
> pensando en su subida plata compre
> Eres tú, brillando en mis ojos el amor pude ver
> Sin embargo, sé que un sueño es difícil realizar
> ...



No queremos trolls por estos lares. Yo no te molesto, aplícate el cuento.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## romanillo (26 Nov 2020)

ElMayoL dijo:


> No entiendo xq eres tan subnormal. Que baje el precio es una bendición para la mayoría de nosotros, por fundamentales de la economía, plata y oro van a tener una tendencia a subir y mucho durante los próximos años, además protegen tu patrimonio, eso es sabido. Lo que nos alegra a los metaleros es poder seguir comprando, y si es con rebajas, mucho mejor. Ojalá el 2021 venga con hinchazones en bolsa q hagan bajar el oro por debajo de 1,100. Pero no caerá esa breva Que te digo el oro y te digo la plata



Si sube es una bendición, si baja es una bendición, difícil no ser subnormal con tales argumentos.


----------



## Tolagu (27 Nov 2020)

Enhorabuena @GOLDGOD la has pinchado.


----------



## estupeharto (27 Nov 2020)

Feliz confinamiento a los acertados.
A recargar...


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (28 Nov 2020)

Enhorabuena al visionario.

ale pues 22,68 de Los antiguos USD para la siguiente.


----------



## Tichy (28 Nov 2020)

24,12$


----------



## andy de paso (28 Nov 2020)

Tripito con 23,32 para la próxima


----------



## Justo Bueno (28 Nov 2020)

23,88$


----------



## Forcopula (28 Nov 2020)

23'50 para mi por si cuela


----------



## timi (28 Nov 2020)

yo repito , pero dejando un poco de distancia social con el compañero que se me adelanto ,, 23,78


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Nov 2020)

21,80

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Somedus (28 Nov 2020)

Para la próxima semana* 22,40$.*

Saludos.


----------



## Veloc (28 Nov 2020)

*22,10 Usd *para la próxima. Enhorabuena a los ganadores y saludos a los concursantes.


----------



## Erzam (28 Nov 2020)

23.20 trolares usanos para esta semana


----------



## Muttley (28 Nov 2020)

23,65 trumpdolares


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (28 Nov 2020)

24, la semana pasada me quedé fuera por despistao.


----------



## ElMayoL (28 Nov 2020)

21,75. Gracias.


----------



## Strategos (28 Nov 2020)

22,30$. Hará suelo esta semana, o seguirá cayendo? Esa es la cuestión.


----------



## CANILLAS (28 Nov 2020)

20.08 $


----------



## Tolagu (29 Nov 2020)

21,6 USD para esta semana


----------



## nedantes (29 Nov 2020)

23,90


----------



## TomBolillo (29 Nov 2020)

21,50$


----------



## cdametalero (29 Nov 2020)

21.86 lereulos usanos


----------



## scratch (29 Nov 2020)

23.28 Reales de a ocho en mi mano para esta semana.


----------



## elbruce (29 Nov 2020)

24,25$. Suerte!!!


----------



## Berciano230 (29 Nov 2020)

22,00$ 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (29 Nov 2020)

@nedantes has puesto 23,90 y @Justo Bueno había puesto antes 23,88.

Habíamos quedado en una diferencia mínima de 2,5.

Pero la podemos dejar en 2, así no andamos con decimales y no nos complicamos.


----------



## estupeharto (29 Nov 2020)

23 papelitos


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (29 Nov 2020)

25.52

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (30 Nov 2020)

01 -- 25,52 -- Migozoenunpozo
02 -- 24,25 -- elbruce
03 -- 24,12 -- Tichy
04 -- 24,05 -- sdPrincBurb
05 -- 24,00 -- Tiburcio de Medinasidonia
06 -- 23,90 -- nedantes
07 -- 23,88 -- Justo Bueno
08 -- 23,78 -- timi
09 -- 23,65 -- Muttley
10 -- 23,50 -- Fordcopula
11 -- 23,32 -- andy de paso
12 -- 23,28 -- scratch
13 -- 23,20 -- Erzam
14 -- 23,00 -- estupeharto
15 -- 22,68 -- Bruce lee a Kierkegard --------
16 -- 22,40 -- Somedus
17 -- 22,30 -- Strategos
18 -- 22,10 -- Veloc
19 -- 22,00 -- Berciano230
20 -- 21,86 -- cdmetalero.
21 -- 21,80 -- Harrymorgan
22 -- 21,75 -- ElmayoL
23 -- 21,60 -- Tolagu
24 -- 21,50 -- TomBolillo
25 -- 20,66 -- GOLDGOD
26 -- 20,08 -- CANILLAS


----------



## timi (1 Dic 2020)

bueno , como pasan las semanas , viernes ya ,, toca repartir onzas


----------



## estupeharto (1 Dic 2020)

viernes? 
o te vas?


----------



## Berciano230 (1 Dic 2020)

Estuvimos mirando y las de @estupeharto son mas bonitas. El os las enviara.


----------



## estupeharto (4 Dic 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Estuvimos mirando y las de @estupeharto son mas bonitas. El os las enviara.


----------



## estupeharto (4 Dic 2020)

Felicitaciones a los cracks.
Tichy ya me pilla la semana que viene. Te tocará repartir algunas onzas por Navidad. No hace falta que vengas con los renos


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (4 Dic 2020)

Enhorabuena a visionario semanal.

24,15 $. Para la que viene.
Suerte a todos.


----------



## Muttley (5 Dic 2020)

Enhorabuena al agraciado 
25$


----------



## Tichy (5 Dic 2020)

Si es que os habíais ido todos abajo, gentes de poca fe. 
Ni que hubierais vendido vuestros lingotes de plata en mínimos y ahora estuvierais esperando que cayera para no ser el más pringao del foro...


----------



## Tichy (5 Dic 2020)

Para la próxima, 24,65$.


----------



## andy de paso (5 Dic 2020)

Esta me voy arriba:, 27,27 mortadelos


----------



## Forcopula (5 Dic 2020)

26'12 que me ha contagiado de optimismo el compañero de arriba


----------



## ElMayoL (5 Dic 2020)

Joder q subidita... venga pues apostamos a lateralidad... 24,57


----------



## elbruce (5 Dic 2020)

25,86 $ para la próxima . Suerte!!!


----------



## timi (5 Dic 2020)

Felicidades a los ganadores , 25,10 para la próxima


----------



## nedantes (5 Dic 2020)

24,90 enhorabuena al podio semanal


----------



## Harrymorgan (5 Dic 2020)

Enhorabuena. 24,40 a ver que pasa

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Somedus (5 Dic 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Si es que os habíais ido todos abajo, gentes de poca fe.
> Ni que hubierais vendido vuestros lingotes de plata en mínimos y ahora estuvierais esperando que cayera para no ser el más pringao del foro...



A mí la verdad que me engañó el rumano. Decidí hacerle caso porque parece que controla mogollón. Y creía que se iba para abajo. Como esta semana apenas ha intervenido no tengo referencias. Así que me la juego yo solo y digo que para la semana que viene:

*24,75$*


Saludos.


----------



## Tichy (5 Dic 2020)

Somedus dijo:


> A mí la verdad que me engañó el rumano. Decidí hacerle caso porque parece que controla mogollón. Y creía que se iba para abajo. Como esta semana apenas ha intervenido no tengo referencias. Así que me la juego yo solo y digo que para la semana que viene:
> 
> *24,75$*
> 
> ...



Yo, de alguien que daña la vista continuamente con sus "haber" en lugar de "a ver", no me creo nada. Por principio.


----------



## scratch (5 Dic 2020)

24,70 Reales de a ocho para la semana que viene.


----------



## Veloc (5 Dic 2020)

23,80 USD para la semana.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (5 Dic 2020)

Repito 25,52

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Strategos (6 Dic 2020)

24,95S


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (6 Dic 2020)

Enhorabuena a los ganadores.

26,15 la proxima.


----------



## Tolagu (6 Dic 2020)

23,70 para esta semana y mi enhorabuena a @Tichy


----------



## Justo Bueno (6 Dic 2020)

24,30 $$$$$$ !!


----------



## Berciano230 (6 Dic 2020)

Repito con los 22,00$


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (6 Dic 2020)

24,61 greenbacks


----------



## Erzam (8 Dic 2020)

Me he ido de puente y no he podido apostar esta semana.
Que bonito eso de estar sin cobertura.


----------



## estupeharto (8 Dic 2020)

¿Has osado contravenir las leyes dictatoriales de confinamiento, toque de queda y uso de bozal nunca antes vistas ni sufridas en la peor de las dictaduras?
¿En serio?
Enhorabuena


----------



## Erzam (8 Dic 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Has osado contravenir las leyes dictatoriales de confinamiento, toque de queda y uso de bozal nunca antes vistas ni sufridas en la peor de las dictaduras?
> ¿En serio?
> Enhorabuena





No he salido de mi comunidad autónoma, pero me he perdido en zona rural, donde la fiebre mascarillera no ha llegado... 
Ya estoy pensando en buscar refugio por allí....


----------



## estupeharto (8 Dic 2020)

Aquí no podemos ir al pueblo de al lado desde el viernes a las 6 h hasta el lunes....
Y aún habrá borregos que se crean las milongas de esta gentuza. Suma y sigue. Ya les llegará el despertar en forma de ruina


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (11 Dic 2020)

Vamos subiendo el asunto, que estamos a viernes y solo quedan 3 para cerrar de año...


----------



## estupeharto (11 Dic 2020)

Pues así va la cosa,
minuto y resultado en las Gaunas.... 23,91 ...

Y se echó una siesta esta tarde
Felicitaciones a los que avanzan posiciones y al ganador Veloc

A ver cómo acaba la recta final de este año de marras


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (12 Dic 2020)

Felicitaciones a veloc por la victoria.
Agradecimiento a estupharto por el curro que te pegas con esto. 
Y* 23,91* Dolareses para la semana entrante


----------



## andy de paso (12 Dic 2020)

Lo mismo que el post anterior.
Para la próxima repito 27,27 dólares devaluados


----------



## Harrymorgan (12 Dic 2020)

27 Trolaracos

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Veloc (12 Dic 2020)

Estoy muy contento por la victoria, la clave fue el pesimismo con el que veo la cotización de los metales a corto plazo. A l/p voy largo, valga la redundancia.

*24,20 * bucks para la semana.

Reitero lo que comentó @Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard , @estupeharto haces un gran trabajo para mantener el hilo.


----------



## nedantes (12 Dic 2020)

repito 24,90, enhorabuena al podium semanal.


----------



## Muttley (12 Dic 2020)

25$


----------



## Justo Bueno (12 Dic 2020)

Pues de nuevo una medalla de chocolate, diploma burbujístico u onza de madera para mi... seguiré entrenando con la misma ilusión del primer día! Entré tarde a la "competición", pero eso no es excusa, solo con ver el extraordinario desempeño de Tolagu.... en fin los hay estrellas y luego estrellaos!! Felicitaciones a los congraciados y para la semana que viene.....

25,88 lolares !!


----------



## Somedus (12 Dic 2020)

Para la semana que viene *24,40$*.

Saludos.


----------



## ElMayoL (12 Dic 2020)

24,85 para la semana q viene. gracias x el trabajo.


----------



## Tichy (12 Dic 2020)

24,65$

Enhorabuena a los premiados.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (12 Dic 2020)

Repito 25,52$

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sdPrincBurb (12 Dic 2020)

25,45 trolares


----------



## NicoTesla (12 Dic 2020)

$24,50


----------



## Forcopula (12 Dic 2020)

25'20 

Muchas gracias por el curro


----------



## timi (12 Dic 2020)

25,60$


----------



## cdametalero (12 Dic 2020)

23.86 $€£€UR@$


----------



## Strategos (12 Dic 2020)

23 S


----------



## Erzam (13 Dic 2020)

24.30 trolares para esta semana


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (13 Dic 2020)

24 asi que ná, felices pascuas.


----------



## elbruce (13 Dic 2020)

25,10$ para mi. suerte!!!


----------



## Tolagu (13 Dic 2020)

Felicidades a @Veloc 

Para esta semana 23,4 USD


----------



## Concursante (13 Dic 2020)

25,48 DOLARES USANOS

Venga este finde si (no se cuantas veces he dicho esto)


----------



## estupeharto (13 Dic 2020)

24,35 trolaracos, coño que se me pasa el arroz


----------



## estupeharto (14 Dic 2020)

A partir de mañana ya podéis enviarme el lote


----------



## estupeharto (18 Dic 2020)

A falta de unas horas.... el que la sigue la consigue... esta semana tenemos "Justo" ganador (de momento...)
Felicitaciones a los que acertaron y sumaron puntos. Concursante también consiguió dar un salto y casi casi el podium
Luego actualizo...
Actualizado, más o menos se queda como estaba. Tichy subió un puesto y puntuó en detrimento de Harrymorgan.
Y entramos en la última del año, premio doble en onzas para el ganador.


----------



## Erzam (18 Dic 2020)

Nos ha pillado a muchos a pie cambiado la subida de esta semana


----------



## ElMayoL (18 Dic 2020)

Vaya subidita esta semana.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (19 Dic 2020)

Finalmente 25,79$ ¿No?
Pues enhorabuena a Justo bueno.
Y sigo con el asunto como hasta ahora. *25,79 USD* para la siguiente.


----------



## Harrymorgan (19 Dic 2020)

Enhorabuena a Justo . Tiron hasta los 27

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## timi (19 Dic 2020)

buenos días
felicidades al ganador , ha sido justo vencedor 
para la próxima , estoy con dudas , termina el jueves creo no la cotización?

apuesto por ,,, 26,25$


----------



## Tichy (19 Dic 2020)

Enhorabuena a los premiados.

Para la próxima, 26,54$.


----------



## nedantes (19 Dic 2020)

26,75, felicidades el podium


----------



## Muttley (19 Dic 2020)

Enhorabuena al justo vencedor 
26$


----------



## Strategos (19 Dic 2020)

24,5 por aquí


----------



## Erzam (19 Dic 2020)

Enhorabuena a los premiados.

26.80 trolares usanos para esta semana


----------



## ElMayoL (19 Dic 2020)

26,95 digo yo. a ver si hay suerte


----------



## Somedus (19 Dic 2020)

Para la próxima semana voy a ser contrarian.

*24,90$*

Saludos.


----------



## andy de paso (19 Dic 2020)

27,72 para la próxima


----------



## Justo Bueno (19 Dic 2020)

Semanas, meses y años de sesudos análisis y estudios, acaban dando su fruto, como no podía ser de otra manera. También con la ayuda de DIOS, he podido alcanzar al fin la VICTORIA. Gracias a los hermanos metaleros por creer en mi y ayudarme a alcanzar este sueño. Para celebrar la cuestión, comparto con todos vosotros una preciosa medalla de nuestro amado y brillante metal, de Hans Reinhart el Viejo (1544), la Medalla de la Trinidad:




"Esta es la verdadera creencia cristiana de que honramos a un Dios en tres personas y tres personas en una Deidad. Otra persona es el padre, otra el hijo, otra el santo Espíritu. Pero el Padre, el Hijo y el Espíritu Santo son un solo Dios, iguales en gloria, iguales en eterna majestad. Oh, tu unidad altamente alabada. Oh, Trinidad adorable. Somos creados a través de ti, tu verdadera eternidad. Por ti somos redimidos, amor supremo. Te adoramos, Todopoderoso. Te cantamos. Sea usted alabado y honrado"

PD: 25,15$ para la próxima!!


----------



## Veloc (19 Dic 2020)

*25,50 USD* para la próxima.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (19 Dic 2020)

27,15 trolarines


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (20 Dic 2020)

27,27$

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## scratch (20 Dic 2020)

26,70 Reales de a ocho, la semana pasada no participé, se me fue la olla.


----------



## NicoTesla (20 Dic 2020)

$ 25,00


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (20 Dic 2020)

25,80 fúlares.


----------



## cdametalero (20 Dic 2020)

25.74 $


----------



## Tolagu (20 Dic 2020)

Joder, que casi no llego a tiempo. Voy a hacer el ridículo otra semana y digo..... 23,85 trólares.

Felicidades a @Justo Bueno por la pasada.


----------



## estupeharto (20 Dic 2020)

26,60 cristrólares


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (24 Dic 2020)

Felices Fiestas plateros


----------



## Justo Bueno (26 Dic 2020)

Hola confloreros plateros metaleros... ¿Se cierra cada año la "competición"? Estaría bien declarar ganadores absolutos pitonisos 2020 y empezar de cero el 2021. Solo una sugerencia. En realidad el valor de este hilo es crear comunidad sana y buen rollo. Un saludo!


----------



## estupeharto (26 Dic 2020)

Luego miro el tema.
Lo puedo resumir porque no cabe todo.
Dejando sólo las puntuaciones obtenidas.
Y sí, totalmente de acuerdo, lo valioso es la comunidad sana


----------



## SargentoHighway (26 Dic 2020)

26.3


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (26 Dic 2020)

Por lo dicho, entiendo que la semana que viene no hay cotización, y que por tanto, finiquitamos el año aquí, ¿No?


----------



## scratch (26 Dic 2020)

Y hacer una competi "de verdad"?
Aportar una onza, un duro, un pakillo... (todos lo mismo, claro) por participante.
El vencedor al final del año se lleva todo.
No haría falta soltar la plata al principio, sino al final del año, se supone que somos una comunidad honesta, (o al menos eso quiero creer, se supone que nuestras creencias se basan en dinero honesto) no hace falta que sea mucho, ya digo, un pakillo por participante incentivaría la cosa y podría ser divertido.


----------



## Tichy (26 Dic 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Hola confloreros plateros metaleros... ¿Se cierra cada año la "competición"? Estaría bien declarar ganadores absolutos pitonisos 2020 y empezar de cero el 2021. Solo una sugerencia. En realidad el valor de este hilo es crear comunidad sana y buen rollo. Un saludo!



A mí me parece bien cerrar el 2020 y empezar de nuevo el 2021. Así simplificamos los listados. 

En cualquier caso, creo que mejor mantener la competición en el plano simbólico, cualquier otra cosa auguro que sería fuente de desencuentros.

Y agradecer una vez más a Estupeharto sus curradas.


----------



## timi (26 Dic 2020)

correcto , es una competición simbólica , yo no me liaría. Y lo de reiniciar contadores , mi vista lo agradecería


----------



## Somedus (26 Dic 2020)

Sí. Estaría bien empezar de cero todos el año 2021. Y también de acuerdo en no jugarse nada más que la honra. En cuanto se meta dinero (plata) en el tema, pueden salir malos rollos que no le harían ningún bien a este hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## estupeharto (26 Dic 2020)

Bueno, pues la última etapa se la llevó Tiburcio por una gorra de ventaja sobre Bruce L.Kd. y alcanza la 4º posición en la general.

Y sorprendentemente el ganador del año covidiano es estupeharto. El Tour y el Giro de junio ayudaron mucho y luego pudo dosificar bastante bien para su edad, haciendo la goma un poco pero controlando con el rabillo del ojo. Al final una velocidad media de 6,4 puntos/semana.
Acompañando en el podium, el gran Tichy ganador de la Vuelta y con un buen sprint final recortó y casi se lleva el triunfo.
Y Bruce lee a Kierkegard que con su estrategia de piñón fijo casi queda en segunda o en primera posición también.
El premio de la montaña se lo llevó finalmente Tolagu y el de metas volantes timi.
El premio a jóvenes promesas se lo adjudicó romanillo.

Si estáis de acuerdo, podemos finiquitar el tablero y hacer un RESETEO para el 2021...


----------



## Justo Bueno (26 Dic 2020)

Bueno pues me alegro que haya calado la idea de resetear la competi para el 2021, que seguro que será un año tremendo (para lo bueno y para lo malo). Estoy contento de haber puntuado en 11 de mis 18 etapas, incluida una victoria. Felicidades a estupeharto por su merecida victoria, a todos los cracks que participan y a mi madre que me estará viendo la mando un beso.

Un saludo un abrazo y prometo dar guerra la próxima temporada.

PD: Propongo un pequeño cambio para el año que viene. Que si alguien CLAVA el precio de la plata una semana, como esta vez Tiburcio con los 25,80$, se le añadan +5 puntos extra o algo así, por la dificultad de la clavada.


----------



## estupeharto (26 Dic 2020)

Lo de la clavada ya lo propuse al principio. Al final me inventé yo mismo las puntuaciones y desempates.
Si queréis cambiar cosas lo podemos poner.
Los desempates estaban así: mayor nº de 1º, mayor nº de 2º, mayor nº de 3º...
Y en caso de no tener podiums, el que hubiera participado más recientemente.
También se puede dar un punto a partir del 11º en adelante, para fomentar la participación y premiar a quien participa.
Se había puesto una diferencia entre apuestas, pero creo que no hace falta. Sólo en caso de que una esté cogida.


----------



## Justo Bueno (26 Dic 2020)

Yo lo veo todo perfecto tal como está, pero añadiría eso que he dicho, al ganador con precio clavado le daría 30 puntos y no 25. Yo dejaría lo de que el último que puntúe sea el onceavo con 1 punto. Y a partir de ahí cero. Más o menos ya participa quien quiere. Y tampoco veo necesario lo de la diferencia de 0,05 cents o así entre apuestas de foreros. Hay mucho rango de precios para poner, y dificulta un poco a los que ponen su predicción los últimos, porque tienen que repasar lo dicho antes por otros compañeros y comprobar que no se "pise" cinco céntimos por arriba o por abajo con nadie... un coñazo.


----------



## cdametalero (26 Dic 2020)

Enhorabuena a los ganadores y a los organizadores, la verdad es que se ha convertido en un hábito semanal donde pasar ratos agradables leyendo a todos. A por el 2021!!!


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 Dic 2020)

Me sumo a los reconocimientos a los organizadores y a todos Feliz Navidad!

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Erzam (27 Dic 2020)

Ha sido una divertida forma de estar pendiente del precio de nuestra amiga histérica.
Un aplauso a los organizadores y a los ganadores.


----------



## Tolagu (27 Dic 2020)

Yo también pienso que es una buena idea reiniciar el concurso año a año. Enhorabuena a @estupeharto por partida doble, por el curro y por el acierto. Y también a @Tichy y a @Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard porque estar arriba no es nada sencillo.

Yo por mi parte estoy más que satisfecho con mis resultados, incluso sorprendido, aunque a veces me gusta ir a la contra más de lo debido. Y estoy de acuerdo con que este hilo se ha convertido en un punto de encuentro semanal, una especie de pasatiempo, al que yo no aderezaría con nada material.

Feliz 2021.


----------



## scratch (27 Dic 2020)

¿Entonces la primera apuesta sería para la semana del 4 al 8 de Enero?


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (27 Dic 2020)

Enhorabuena a los premiados

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (27 Dic 2020)

Vengo a por mi premio y a agradecer todo a todos .

Un abrazorr.


----------



## estupeharto (27 Dic 2020)

scratch dijo:


> ¿Entonces la primera apuesta sería para la semana del 4 al 8 de Enero?



Digamos que los 4 días que quedan son de descanso y empezaría el día 1 al 3, con cierre el 8 como habitualmente


----------



## ElMayoL (27 Dic 2020)

Muchísimas gracias, enhorabuena y a ver el año q viene si hago podium! Muy chulo el juego. 
feliz año bueno, compañeros.


----------



## timi (1 Ene 2021)

Como mejora y para facilitar el trabajo a estupeharto y de paso ser conscientes antes de jugar de las apuestas anteriores , propongo que la lista de apuestas la arrastremos entre todos al apostar y así en un momento , antes de dar el valor que creemos , podemos poner distancias sociales.


----------



## estupeharto (1 Ene 2021)

Yo iba a proponer que cada uno puede mirar las apuestas que hay realizadas antes de poner la suya, para evitar la repetición.
En caso de que haya algún resultado repetido, se bajaría un céntimo hasta encontrar un hueco.
Por ejemplo.

Jugador 3> 25
....
jugador 6 > 25
...
jugador 9 > 24,9
...
Cuando se hace el recuento, el jugador 6 pasaría a tener 24,8 (ya que 25 y 24,9 están cogidas)

De esa forma queda aclarado y solucionado el tema aunque haya repeticiones.

Y sí, tal como dice timi, si se copia y pega la lista, se tendrá la lista ya hecha y se facilita la recopilación de datos.

Añadiría que cada uno puede editar su mensaje eliminando la lista una vez ha sido pegada por los siguientes, de forma que los mensajes no ocupen tanto y no se repitan tanto las listas.

Ed. Quería poner el orden así para que no haya dudas


----------



## Tichy (2 Ene 2021)

Pues como ya estamos a sábado 2 de enero, con permiso, empiezo yo:

Tichy ______ 26,65$


----------



## nedantes (2 Ene 2021)

Tichy ______ 26,65$
nedantes ______ 26,95


----------



## Forcopula (2 Ene 2021)

Tichy ______ 26,65$
nedantes ______ 26,95
Forcopula ______ 27'10


----------



## andy de paso (2 Ene 2021)

Tichy ______ 26,65$
nedantes ______ 26,95
Forcopula ______ 27'10
Andy de paso_____27,72


----------



## romanillo (2 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Romanillo la está gozando




Romanillo aviso con hilos como estos.

Tesla y bitcoin Vs Oro y plata.


He ganado mucho dinero.


Dije que comprarais aun siendo poco dinero pero que teníais que tener algo de bitcoin y a ser posible tesla.

Ahora tenéis pedruscos, enhorabuena a todos los afortunados que además andan de recochineo.


----------



## romanillo (2 Ene 2021)

Tichy ______ 26,65$
nedantes ______ 26,95
Forcopula ______ 27'10
Andy de paso_____27,72 
Romanillo...................26,22 


Pronto caera, pero vamos a darle tiempo.


----------



## Bobesponjista (2 Ene 2021)

Espero caiga, se habla mucho ya de subida de plata en 2021.


----------



## ElMayoL (2 Ene 2021)

Tichy ______ 26,65$
nedantes ______ 26,95
Forcopula ______ 27'10
Andy de paso_____27,72
ElmayoL________27,00


----------



## Justo Bueno (2 Ene 2021)

Si os parece bien, ordeno de menor a mayor las "apuestas" que se han hecho ya.  

*Justo Bueno*___ *25,55*
romanillo____ 26,22
Tichy ______ 26,65
nedantes ______ 26,95
ElmayoL________27,00
Forcopula ______ 27'10
Andy de paso_____27,72


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (2 Ene 2021)

Bruce lee a Kierkegaard —26,34§
Justo Bueno___ 25,55
romanillo____ 26,22
Tichy ______ 26,65
nedantes ______ 26,95
ElmayoL________27,00
Forcopula ______ 27'10
Andy de paso_____27,72


----------



## PENTAF (2 Ene 2021)

Pentaf____26,10
Bruce lee a Kierkegaard —26,34§
Justo Bueno___ 25,55
romanillo____ 26,22
Tichy ______ 26,65
nedantes ______ 26,95
ElmayoL________27,00
Forcopula ______ 27'10
Andy de paso_____27,72


----------



## cdametalero (3 Ene 2021)

Pentaf____26,10
Bruce lee a Kierkegaard —26,34§
cdametalero_______26,29$
Justo Bueno___ 25,55
romanillo____ 26,22
Tichy ______ 26,65
nedantes ______ 26,95
ElmayoL________27,00
Forcopula ______ 27'10
Andy de paso_____27,72


----------



## Erzam (3 Ene 2021)

Justo Bueno_______________ 25,55
Pentaf______________________26,10
romanillo__________________ 26,22
cdametalero________________26,29$
Bruce lee a Kierkegaard ____26,34§
Erzam ______________________ 26.54
Tichy _______________________ 26,65
nedantes ___________________ 26,95
ElmayoL_____________________27,00
Forcopula __________________ 27'10
Andy de paso_______________27,72

He intentado que quedaran todas las apuestas en linea, pero no se por que en el borrador aparecen bien y cuando le doy a subir se desplazan.


----------



## Somedus (3 Ene 2021)

Justo Bueno_______________ 25,55
Somedus __________________25,80
Pentaf______________________26,10
romanillo__________________ 26,22
cdametalero________________26,29$
Bruce lee a Kierkegaard ____26,34§
Erzam ______________________ 26.54
Tichy _______________________ 26,65
nedantes ___________________ 26,95
ElmayoL_____________________27,00
Forcopula __________________ 27'10
Andy de paso_______________27,72


Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (3 Ene 2021)

Justo Bueno_______________ 25,55
Somedus __________________25,80
Pentaf______________________26,10
romanillo__________________ 26,22
cdametalero________________26,29$
Bruce lee a Kierkegaard ____26,34§
Erzam ______________________ 26.54
Tichy _______________________ 26,65
*Muttley*______________________26,8
nedantes ___________________ 26,95
ElmayoL_____________________27,00
Forcopula __________________ 27'10
Andy de paso_______________27,72


----------



## sdPrincBurb (3 Ene 2021)

Justo Bueno_______________ 25,55
Somedus __________________25,80
Pentaf______________________26,10
romanillo__________________ 26,22
cdametalero________________26,29$
Bruce lee a Kierkegaard ____26,34§
Erzam ______________________ 26.54
Tichy _______________________ 26,65
*Muttley*______________________26,8
nedantes ___________________ 26,95
ElmayoL_____________________27,00
Forcopula __________________ 27'10
sdprincburb_________________27,15
Andy de paso_______________27,72


----------



## timi (3 Ene 2021)

Justo Bueno_______________ 25,55
Somedus __________________25,80
Pentaf______________________26,10
romanillo__________________ 26,22
cdametalero________________26,29$
Bruce lee a Kierkegaard ____26,34§
Erzam ______________________ 26.54
Tichy _______________________ 26,65
Muttley______________________26,8
nedantes ___________________ 26,95
ElmayoL_____________________27,00
Forcopula __________________ 27'10
sdprincburb_________________27,15
timi ________________________27,20
Andy de paso_______________27,72


----------



## Strategos (3 Ene 2021)

Strategos___________________25,00
Justo Bueno_______________ 25,55
Somedus __________________25,80
Pentaf______________________26,10
romanillo__________________ 26,22
cdametalero________________26,29$
Bruce lee a Kierkegaard ____26,34§
Erzam ______________________ 26.54
Tichy _______________________ 26,65
Muttley______________________26,8
nedantes ___________________ 26,95
ElmayoL_____________________27,00
Forcopula __________________ 27'10
sdprincburb_________________27,15
timi ________________________27,20
Andy de paso_______________27,72


----------



## Veloc (3 Ene 2021)

Strategos___________________25,00
Justo Bueno_______________ 25,55
Somedus __________________25,80
Pentaf______________________26,10
romanillo__________________ 26,22
cdametalero________________26,29$
Bruce lee a Kierkegaard ____26,34§
Erzam ______________________ 26.54
Tichy _______________________ 26,65
Muttley______________________26,8
nedantes ___________________ 26,95
ElmayoL_____________________27,00
Forcopula __________________ 27'10
sdprincburb_________________27,15
timi ________________________27,20
veloc_______________________27,40
Andy de paso_______________27,72


----------



## Justo Bueno (3 Ene 2021)

Buenas tardes Boris ¿tanto te cuesta seguir con el método que estamos llevando el resto? De copiar y pegar las apuestas de los compañeros anteriores, y si es posible poniendo la apuesta de uno en el orden correcto... ahora bien, si eres de la nobleza andorrana, entenderé que estés acostumbrado a que te lo hagan todo... en ese caso usted perdone, ya vendrá algún plebeyo a arreglarlo... saludos 

PD: Ya lo hago yo, pero no te acostumbres ¿eh? 

Boris I de Andorra_________ 22,12
Strategos___________________25,00
Justo Bueno_______________ 25,55
Somedus __________________25,80
Pentaf______________________26,10
romanillo__________________ 26,22
cdametalero________________26,29
Bruce lee a Kierkegaard ____26,34
Erzam ______________________ 26.54
Tichy _______________________ 26,65
Muttley______________________26,80
nedantes ___________________ 26,95
ElmayoL_____________________27,00
Forcopula __________________ 27'10
sdprincburb_________________27,15
timi ________________________27,20
veloc_______________________27,40
Andy de paso_______________27,72


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (3 Ene 2021)

Boris I de Andorra_________ 22,12
Strategos___________________25,00
Justo Bueno_______________ 25,55
Somedus __________________25,80
Pentaf______________________26,10
romanillo__________________ 26,22
cdametalero________________26,29
Bruce lee a Kierkegaard ____26,34
Erzam ______________________ 26.54
Tichy _______________________ 26,65
Muttley______________________26,80
nedantes ___________________ 26,95
ElmayoL_____________________27,00
Forcopula __________________ 27'10
sdprincburb_________________27,15
timi ________________________27,20
veloc_______________________27,40
Migozoenunpozo____________27,45
Andy de paso_______________27,72

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tolagu (3 Ene 2021)

Boris I de Andorra_________ 22,12
*Tolagu__________________24,85*
Strategos___________________25,00
Justo Bueno_______________ 25,55
Somedus __________________25,80
Pentaf______________________26,10
romanillo__________________ 26,22
cdametalero________________26,29
Bruce lee a Kierkegaard ____26,34
Erzam ______________________ 26.54
Tichy _______________________ 26,65
Muttley______________________26,80
nedantes ___________________ 26,95
ElmayoL_____________________27,00
Forcopula __________________ 27'10
sdprincburb_________________27,15
timi ________________________27,20
veloc_______________________27,40
Migozoenunpozo____________27,45
Andy de paso_______________27,72


----------



## NicoTesla (3 Ene 2021)

Boris I de Andorra_________ 22,12
Tolagu__________________24,85
Strategos___________________25,00
Justo Bueno_______________ 25,55
Somedus __________________25,80
Niko Tesla __________________25,95
Pentaf______________________26,10
romanillo__________________ 26,22
cdametalero________________26,29
Bruce lee a Kierkegaard ____26,34
Erzam ______________________ 26.54
Tichy _______________________ 26,65
Muttley______________________26,80
nedantes ___________________ 26,95
ElmayoL_____________________27,00
Forcopula __________________ 27'10
sdprincburb_________________27,15
timi ________________________27,20
veloc_______________________27,40
Migozoenunpozo____________27,45
Andy de paso_______________27,72


----------



## estupeharto (3 Ene 2021)

26,80 > 25,85

nedantes ______ 26,95
estupeharto........26,80
Tichy __________ 26,65 $

Lo podemos poner en orden de paso

Uy, que poca participación.... las cristos nos están robando gente, habrá que subir el premio a dos onzas

Coño, el móvil me jugó una mala pasada, no vi los mensajes.

Edito y corrijo apuesta.

Boris I de Andorra_________ 22,12
Tolagu__________________24,85
Strategos___________________25,00
Justo Bueno_______________ 25,55
Somedus __________________25,80
Niko Tesla __________________25,95
Pentaf______________________26,10
romanillo__________________ 26,22
cdametalero________________26,29
Bruce lee a Kierkegaard ____26,34
Erzam ______________________ 26.54
Tichy _______________________ 26,65
Muttley______________________26,80
estupeharto _________________26,85
nedantes ___________________ 26,95
ElmayoL_____________________27,00
Forcopula __________________ 27'10
sdprincburb_________________27,15
timi ________________________27,20
veloc_______________________27,40
Migozoenunpozo____________27,45
Andy de paso_______________27,72


----------



## timi (3 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> 26,80 > 25,85
> 
> nedantes ______ 26,95
> estupeharto........26,80
> ...



   
pensabas que estábamos todos comprando cristos?


----------



## estupeharto (3 Ene 2021)

Para la próxima lo podemos poner en orden descendente. El más alto arriba. El más bajo abajo.
Así es más lógico al mirarlo


----------



## estupeharto (3 Ene 2021)

timi dijo:


> pensabas que estábamos todos comprando cristos?



Sí.
Ya estaba mirando comparativas de monederos. De momento había descartado al podemita, pero tras ver el patinazo he cerrado la página, seguimos en el mundo real..


----------



## estupeharto (3 Ene 2021)

Erzam dijo:


> ....
> He intentado que quedaran todas las apuestas en linea, pero no se por que en el borrador aparecen bien y cuando le doy a subir se desplazan.



Sabotaje ??


----------



## scratch (3 Ene 2021)

Boris I de Andorra_________ 22,12
Tolagu__________________24,85
Strategos___________________25,00
Justo Bueno_______________ 25,55
Somedus __________________25,80
Niko Tesla __________________25,95
Pentaf______________________26,10
romanillo__________________ 26,22
cdametalero________________26,29
Bruce lee a Kierkegaard ____26,34
Scratch______________________26,42
Erzam ______________________ 26.54
Tichy _______________________ 26,65
Muttley______________________26,80
nedantes ___________________ 26,95
ElmayoL_____________________27,00
Forcopula __________________ 27'10
sdprincburb_________________27,15
timi ________________________27,20
veloc_______________________27,40
Migozoenunpozo____________27,45
Andy de paso_______________27,72 
AU10KAG1K_______________27,97


----------



## estupeharto (3 Ene 2021)

Puede pasar, como ha pasado ahora, que se posteen dos mensajes en los mismos minutos y alguien quede fuera.

Putabolsa posteó 2 minutos después de mi edición y no me puso. Y Scratch, pegó.

Para evitarlo, después de postear, se puede comprobar que el mensaje anterior es el que hemos tomado como referencia y en caso de que alguien hubiera posteado unos segundos antes y no lo vimos, añadirlo a la lista.
Actualizo


Boris I de Andorra_________ 22,12
Tolagu__________________24,85
Strategos___________________25,00
Justo Bueno_______________ 25,55
Somedus __________________25,80
Niko Tesla __________________25,95
Pentaf______________________26,10
romanillo__________________ 26,22
cdametalero________________26,29
Bruce lee a Kierkegaard ____26,34
Scratch______________________26,42
Erzam ______________________ 26.54
Tichy _______________________ 26,65
Muttley______________________26,80
estupeharto_________________26,85
nedantes ___________________ 26,95
ElmayoL_____________________27,00
Forcopula __________________ 27'10
sdprincburb_________________27,15
timi ________________________27,20
veloc_______________________27,40
Migozoenunpozo____________27,45
Andy de paso_______________27,72
AU10KAG1K_______________27,97


----------



## estupeharto (3 Ene 2021)

En Andorra, una hora después del confinamiento.

Más o menos lo ponemos como mucho antes de medianoche.
La cotización creo que empieza antes por esos mundos de matrix


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (3 Ene 2021)

28,10.


----------



## Forcopula (3 Ene 2021)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> 28,10.



Pero "cheñó", que ustec ya es veterano por estos lares..


----------



## Forcopula (3 Ene 2021)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> 28,10.



Boris I de Andorra_________ 22,12
Tolagu__________________24,85
Strategos___________________25,00
Justo Bueno_______________ 25,55
Somedus __________________25,80
Niko Tesla __________________25,95
Pentaf______________________26,10
romanillo__________________ 26,22
cdametalero________________26,29
Bruce lee a Kierkegaard ____26,34
Scratch______________________26,42
Erzam ______________________ 26.54
Tichy _______________________ 26,65
Muttley______________________26,80
estupeharto_________________26,85
nedantes ___________________ 26,95
ElmayoL_____________________27,00
Forcopula __________________ 27'10
sdprincburb_________________27,15
timi ________________________27,20
veloc_______________________27,40
Migozoenunpozo____________27,45
Andy de paso_______________27,72
AU10KAG1K_______________27,97
Tiburcio de Medinasidonia________ 28'10


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (4 Ene 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Pero "cheñó", que ustec ya es veterano por estos lares..



¿Le parece descabellado?. 

Soy la antítesis del Marroncillo, que ahora va de conservador juas juas.


----------



## Tolagu (5 Ene 2021)

Eso parece, Boris. Me da que tu y yo nos hemos columpiado un pelín.


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 Ene 2021)

Vata se me pasó... Suerte

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jokeramg (6 Ene 2021)

28,1


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (8 Ene 2021)

No, si al final...


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (8 Ene 2021)

Todo fueron risas hasta que nos dimos cuenta de que el tartamudo quería más jamón.


----------



## estupeharto (8 Ene 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Todo fueron risas hasta que nos dimos cuenta de que el tartamudo quería más jamón.



calla calla que vendrá el amigo a contar aquella vez que se hinchó a jamón y luego no se lo cobraron


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (8 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> calla calla que vendrá el amigo a contar aquella vez que se hinchó a jamón y luego no se lo cobraron


----------



## estupeharto (8 Ene 2021)

Así encara el año "la cosa" a falta de unas horas


----------



## Tolagu (8 Ene 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> No, si al final...
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 536483



El comienzo de la sesión usana puede ser divertido. Imprevisible desde luego. Cuando los Yields usanos empezaron a desmandarse ya los corrigieron. Pero vamos, que la Fed tiene tarea para el finde.


----------



## Tolagu (8 Ene 2021)

Podría haber más sangre de aquí a fin de día, se huele. O no, ¿quién sabe?


----------



## Tichy (8 Ene 2021)

Tal y como vamos se va a quedar corto incluso puterillo...


----------



## Tolagu (8 Ene 2021)




----------



## cdametalero (8 Ene 2021)

Con lo encaminado que iba hoy....le están danfo fuerte con el mazo!


----------



## Tolagu (8 Ene 2021)

cdametalero dijo:


> Con lo encaminado que iba hoy....le están danfo fuerte con el mazo!



No le dan a la plata. Le están dando a los bonos.


----------



## estupeharto (8 Ene 2021)

Por un lado le dan y por el otro se cargan la economía....huele a azufre en algún momento


----------



## estupeharto (8 Ene 2021)

vaya meneo


----------



## Justo Bueno (8 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> vaya meneo



Totalmente...... yo siempre confié en mis 25,55 trólares, parecía que no, que me había quedado corto, pero una vez maaaaaaaaasss....... clavando el análisis........


----------



## sdPrincBurb (8 Ene 2021)

Impresionante como nos han fuckeado una vez mas...


----------



## Strategos (8 Ene 2021)

Enhorabuena Justo. Buena bajada le han dado a los metales esta semana


----------



## estupeharto (8 Ene 2021)

Ha pegado un vuelco desde la mañana, comportamiento habitual. Empieza el año traviesa...

Inauguramos añito con Justo ganador. Felicitaciones.

Curiosamente, coinciden los días con los de mayo, cuando se empezó el año pasado (días, 9, 16, 23, 30)


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (8 Ene 2021)

Amigos, ahí vamos con la siguiente 
25,42$


----------



## ElMayoL (8 Ene 2021)

ElMayoL——— 25,30$


----------



## ElMayoL (8 Ene 2021)

Enhorabuena al ganador. Muy injusto este viernes negro de la plata


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (9 Ene 2021)

Si, desde luego, enhorabuena a los integrantes del primer podio de año.


----------



## cdametalero (9 Ene 2021)

Enhorabuena a los ganadores de la semana!

25.37$ para la semana que viene


----------



## PENTAF (9 Ene 2021)

Enhorabuena al ganador.
26,40 para la semana proxima


----------



## Somedus (9 Ene 2021)

¡Pues vaya potra! Según empezó la semana ya contaba con un rosco gigante y no seguí el precio hasta hoy, que me dio por mirar y la vi a 25,70$. ¡Cómo se mueve la cabrona! 

Voy a recopilar para que los siguientes hagan copia y pega y sea menos lioso a la hora de hacer la apuesta y no coincidir.

Pentaf_______________________________________26,40$
Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard __________________ 25,42$
cdmetalero_________________________________25,37$
ElMAyoL____________________________________25,32$
*Somedus____________________________________24,80$*
Boris I de Andorra__________________________23,13$

Saludos.

Edito: Enhorabuena a Justo Bueno y Strategos. Que con el lío del copia pega se me olvidó.


----------



## nedantes (9 Ene 2021)

Pentaf_______________________________________26,40$
nedantes____________________________________25,90 $
Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard __________________ 25,42$
cdmetalero_________________________________25,37$
ElMAyoL____________________________________25,32$
Somedus____________________________________24,80$
Boris I de Andorra__________________________23,13$

Enhorabuena al podium semanal!


----------



## Strategos (9 Ene 2021)

Pentaf_______________________________________26,40$
nedantes____________________________________25,90 $
Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard __________________ 25,42$
cdmetalero_________________________________25,37$
ElMAyoL____________________________________25,32$
Somedus____________________________________24,80$
Strategos_____________________________________24,00
Boris I de Andorra__________________________23,13$


----------



## Tichy (9 Ene 2021)

Tichy_____________________________26,54$
Pentaf____________________________26,40$
nedantes_________________________25,90 $
Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard _________ 25,42$
cdmetalero_______________________25,37$
ElMAyoL__________________________25,32$
Somedus_________________________24,80$
Strategos_________________________24,00
Boris I de Andorra__ ______________23,13$

Y enhorabuena a los primeros ganadores del año.


----------



## Justo Bueno (9 Ene 2021)

Muchas gracias a todos por las felicitaciones. Por supuesto es pura chiripa y no tengo ni puta idea de donde estará la plata el próximo fin de semana...  Ahí va la siguiente pedrada:

Tichy________________________________________26,54$
Pentaf_______________________________________26,40$
*Justo Bueno*________________________________ *26,00$*
nedantes____________________________________25,90 $
Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard __________________ 25,42$
cdmetalero_________________________________25,37$
ElMAyoL____________________________________25,32$
Somedus____________________________________24,80$
Strategos_____________________________________24,00
Boris I de Andorra__________________________23,13$


----------



## andy de paso (9 Ene 2021)

Andy de paso ____________________28,28 mortadelos
Tichy________________________________________26,54$
Pentaf_______________________________________26,40$
*Justo Bueno*________________________________ *26,00$*
nedantes____________________________________25,90 $
Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard __________________ 25,42$
cdmetalero_________________________________25,37$
ElMAyoL____________________________________25,32$
Somedus____________________________________24,80$
Strategos_____________________________________24,00
Boris I de Andorra__________________________23,1


----------



## romanillo (9 Ene 2021)

Diploma olímpico, no esperaba menos al ver la pantomima que montaron en el capitolio, yo esperaba algo mas, me he quedado con lo de los Usa como vosotros con la plata, totalmente desilusionado, puro teatro, el presi podría haber aprovechado ese teatro de falsa bandera para dar una vuelta de tuerca pero ya no espero nada de nadie, seguramente sea un actor mas, también puede ser que no quiera abandonar su vida de comodidades en pro de una revolución que no sabia si iba a ganar.

Que haríais vosotros si tuvierais el cash que tiene el presi, mandar todo a tomar porculo y pasar a la historia sin saber las consecuencias o agachar la cabeza para seguidamente montaros en vuestro lambo rumbo a la segunda mansión playboy, es fácil hablar desde la posición del que poco tiene.

Mis felicitaciones a Justo Bueno pero recuerda que me tienes bien posicionado en 7ª posición a poco que te abras a la calle dos te voy a pasar como ya hiciera el bueno de Fermín Cacho en Barcelona 92 logrando aquel oro espectacular.


Esta semana seguirá la bajada como ya dije la semana pasada posiblemente me quede corto pero nos seremos conservador.


Andy de paso ____________________28,28 mortadelos
Tichy________________________________________26,54$
Pentaf_______________________________________26,40$
*Justo Bueno*________________________________ *26,00$*
nedantes____________________________________25,90 $
Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard __________________ 25,42$
cdmetalero_________________________________25,37$
ElMAyoL____________________________________25,32$
Somedus____________________________________24,80$
Strategos_____________________________________24,00
Boris I de Andorra__________________________23,1 
Romanillo___________________________________23,40$


----------



## romanillo (9 Ene 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Tal y como vamos se va a quedar corto incluso puterillo...




Te ha escocido el 12ª puesto, tranquilo que esto se va mas abajo.

Enhorabuena además de al líder a los 8 primeros entre los cuales me incluyo pues como amante de los juegos olímpicos sigo los canon de excelencia que hay instaurados en ellos.


Popularmente, la prensa especializada y las personas relacionadas con el mundo olímpico, suelen referirse al _diploma olímpico_ como la distinción o reconocimiento entregado a los deportistas ubicados entre los lugares cuarto y octavo de cada prueba, pero, en realidad, también aquellos premiados con medallas reciben _diplomas olímpicos_. Diploma es entregado para "los atletas que alcanzaron un alto estándar de excelencia sin haber salido primero, segundo o tercero en su competición quedando situado entre los 8 primeros.


----------



## jokeramg (9 Ene 2021)

26,8 para la semana proxima


----------



## jokeramg (9 Ene 2021)

Andy de paso ____________________28,28 mortadelos
*jokeramg___________________________________26,8$*
Tichy________________________________________26,54$
Pentaf_______________________________________26,40$
*Justo Bueno*________________________________ *26,00$*
nedantes____________________________________25,90 $
Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard __________________ 25,42$
cdmetalero_________________________________25,37$
ElMAyoL____________________________________25,32$
Somedus____________________________________24,80$
Strategos_____________________________________24,00
Boris I de Andorra__________________________23,1
Romanillo___________________________________23,40$


----------



## NicoTesla (9 Ene 2021)

Andy de paso ____________________28,28 mortadelos
jokeramg___________________________________26,8$
Tichy________________________________________26,54$
Pentaf_______________________________________26,40$
Justo Bueno________________________________ 26,00$
nedantes____________________________________25,90 $
*NikoTesla ____________________________________25,78 $*
Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard __________________ 25,42$
cdmetalero_________________________________25,37$
ElMAyoL____________________________________25,32$
Somedus____________________________________24,80$
Strategos_____________________________________24,00
Boris I de Andorra__________________________23,1
Romanillo___________________________________23,40$


----------



## Somedus (9 Ene 2021)

Sitúo por orden. Que 23,40 es mayor que 23,13.

Andy de paso ____________________28,28 mortadelos
jokeramg___________________________________26,80$
Tichy________________________________________26,54$
Pentaf_______________________________________26,40$
Justo Bueno________________________________ 26,00$
nedantes____________________________________25,90 $
*NikoTesla ____________________________________25,78 $*
Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard __________________ 25,42$
cdmetalero_________________________________25,37$
ElMAyoL____________________________________25,32$
Somedus____________________________________24,80$
Strategos_____________________________________24,00$
Romanillo___________________________________23,40$ 
Boris I de Andorra__________________________23,13$ 

Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (9 Ene 2021)

Andy de paso ____________________28,28 mortadelos
jokeramg___________________________________26,80$
Tichy________________________________________26,54$
Pentaf_______________________________________26,40$
*Muttley______________________________________26,20$*
Justo Bueno________________________________ 26,00$
nedantes____________________________________25,90 $
NikoTesla ____________________________________25,78 $
Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard __________________ 25,42$
cdmetalero_________________________________25,37$
ElMAyoL____________________________________25,32$
Somedus____________________________________24,80$
Strategos_____________________________________24,00$
Romanillo___________________________________23,40$
Boris I de Andorra__________________________23,13$


----------



## Veloc (9 Ene 2021)

Andy de paso ____________________28,28 mortadelos
jokeramg___________________________________26,80$
Tichy________________________________________26,54$
Pentaf_______________________________________26,40$
Muttley______________________________________26,20$
Justo Bueno________________________________ 26,00$
nedantes____________________________________25,90 $
NikoTesla ____________________________________25,78 $
Veloc______________________________25,60 $
Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard __________________ 25,42$
cdmetalero_________________________________25,37$
ElMAyoL____________________________________25,32$
Somedus____________________________________24,80$
Strategos_____________________________________24,00$
Romanillo___________________________________23,40$
Boris I de Andorra__________________________23,13$

Enhorabuena a los ganadores y al compañero forero que se curra el hilo. Si no hubiera sido por la bajada del viernes, yo hubiese estado ahí ahí.


----------



## estupeharto (9 Ene 2021)

Somedus dijo:


> Sitúo por orden. Que 23,40 es mayor que 23,13.
> 
> Andy de paso ____________________28,28 mortadelos
> jokeramg___________________________________26,80$
> ...



Buena apreciación que Boris había puesto 23,13. Y no 23,1
En algún momento desapareció el último dígito.
Yo pondría la raya más corta para evitar que algún carácter se pase a la línea siguiente
(en el móvil sucede) y acabe eliminada por descuido.

13 es mayor que 4.....


----------



## Erzam (9 Ene 2021)

Andy de paso ____________________28,28 mortadelos
jokeramg___________________________________26,80$
Tichy________________________________________26,54$
Pentaf_______________________________________26,40$
Muttley______________________________________26,20$
Justo Bueno________________________________ 26,00$
nedantes____________________________________25,90 $
NikoTesla ____________________________________25,78 $
Veloc______________________________25,60 $
Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard __________________ 25,42$
cdmetalero_________________________________25,37$
ElMAyoL____________________________________25,32$
Somedus____________________________________24,80$
Erzam _______________________________________24.50 trolares
Strategos_____________________________________24,00$
Romanillo___________________________________23,40$
Boris I de Andorra__________________________23,13$


----------



## estupeharto (9 Ene 2021)

De hecho, es mejor poner primero el número con dos decimales, seguido de unos 3 espacios, y luego el nombre.
Así queda bien organizado y es más sencillo.
Ya para la próxima..


----------



## timi (10 Ene 2021)

Andy de paso ____________________28,28 mortadelos
jokeramg___________________________________26,80$
Tichy________________________________________26,54$
Pentaf_______________________________________26,40$
Muttley______________________________________26,20$
timi__________________________________________26,10$
Justo Bueno________________________________ 26,00$
nedantes____________________________________25,90 $
NikoTesla ____________________________________25,78 $
Veloc______________________________25,60 $
Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard __________________ 25,42$
cdmetalero_________________________________25,37$
ElMAyoL____________________________________25,32$
Somedus____________________________________24,80$
Erzam _______________________________________24.50 trolares
Strategos_____________________________________24,00$
Romanillo___________________________________23,40$
Boris I de Andorra__________________________23,13$ 

felicidades al primer pódium del año


----------



## Tolagu (10 Ene 2021)

Mis respetos al trío campeón, especialmente a @Justo Bueno. Y ahora, mi Paco Pronostico:

Andy de paso ____________________28,28 mortadelos
jokeramg___________________________________26,80$
Tichy________________________________________26,54$
Pentaf_______________________________________26,40$
Muttley______________________________________26,20$
timi__________________________________________26,10$
Justo Bueno________________________________ 26,00$
nedantes____________________________________25,90 $
NikoTesla ____________________________________25,78 $
Veloc______________________________25,60 $
Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard __________________ 25,42$
cdmetalero_________________________________25,37$
ElMAyoL____________________________________25,32$
Somedus____________________________________24,80$
Erzam _______________________________________24,50$
*Tolagu ___________________ 24,10 $*
Strategos_____________________________________24,00$
Romanillo___________________________________23,40$
Boris I de Andorra__________________________23,13$


----------



## Tolagu (10 Ene 2021)

Pero explícanos tu gambling porque yo, al menos, ando perdido.
Estás apalancado 1:500 ????
De qué manera ?
A qué plazo ?
A qué precio ?

Te juro que me interesa el tema, no es coña, aunque quizas estaría mejor en el hilo de oro/plata que en este que es el concurso semanal.


----------



## Tolagu (10 Ene 2021)

Será un cfd pues


----------



## estupeharto (10 Ene 2021)

¿Hay algún hilo que hable de estos temas?
No estaría mal uno


----------



## estupeharto (10 Ene 2021)

Andy de paso ________________28,28 mortadelos
estupeharto__________________26,90$
jokeramg____________________26,80$
Tichy_______________________26,54$
Pentaf______________________26,40$
Muttley_____________________26,20$
timi________________________26,10$
Justo Bueno__________________26,00$
nedantes____________________25,90 $
NikoTesla ___________________25,78 $
Veloc_______________________25,60 $
Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard _______25,42$
cdmetalero__________________25,37$
ElMAyoL_____________________25,32$
Somedus____________________24,80$
Erzam ______________________24,50$
Tolagu ______________________24,10 $
Strategos____________________24,00$
Romanillo____________________23,40$
Boris I de Andorra_____________23,13$


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (10 Ene 2021)

Andy de paso ____________________28,28 mortadelos
Migozoenunpozo____________________________27,00
jokeramg___________________________________26,80$
Tichy________________________________________26,54$
Pentaf_______________________________________26,40$
Muttley______________________________________26,20$
timi__________________________________________26,10$
Justo Bueno________________________________ 26,00$
nedantes____________________________________25,90 $
NikoTesla ____________________________________25,78 $
Veloc______________________________25,60 $
Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard __________________ 25,42$
cdmetalero_________________________________25,37$
ElMAyoL____________________________________25,32$
Somedus____________________________________24,80$
Erzam _______________________________________24,50$
Tolagu ___________________ 24,10 $
Strategos_____________________________________24,00$
Romanillo___________________________________23,40$
Boris I de Andorra__________________________23,13$

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## timi (10 Ene 2021)

Andy de paso ________________28,28 mortadelos
Migozoenunpozo ____________ 27,00$
estupeharto__________________26,90$
jokeramg____________________26,80$
Tichy_______________________26,54$
Pentaf______________________26,40$
Muttley_____________________26,20$
timi________________________26,10$
Justo Bueno__________________26,00$
nedantes____________________25,90 $
NikoTesla ___________________25,78 $
Veloc_______________________25,60 $
Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard _______25,42$
cdmetalero__________________25,37$
ElMAyoL_____________________25,32$
Somedus____________________24,80$
Erzam ______________________24,50$
Tolagu ______________________24,10 $
Strategos____________________24,00$
Romanillo____________________23,40$
Boris I de Andorra_____________23,13$ 

@Migozoenunpozo , dejastes fuera al que reparte las onzas ,,, tu mismo


----------



## Forcopula (10 Ene 2021)

Andy de paso ________________28,28 mortadelos
Migozoenunpozo ____________ 27,00$
estupeharto__________________26,90$
jokeramg____________________26,80$
Tichy_______________________26,54$
Pentaf______________________26,40$
Muttley_____________________26,20$
timi________________________26,10$
Forcopula_____________________26,05$
Justo Bueno__________________26,00$
nedantes____________________25,90 $
NikoTesla ___________________25,78 $
Veloc_______________________25,60 $
Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard _______25,42$
cdmetalero__________________25,37$
ElMAyoL_____________________25,32$
Somedus____________________24,80$
Erzam ______________________24,50$
Tolagu ______________________24,10 $
Strategos____________________24,00$
Romanillo____________________23,40$
Boris I de Andorra_____________23,13$


----------



## Harrymorgan (10 Ene 2021)

Me da tiempo aun?

Si eso 27.20

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harrymorgan (10 Ene 2021)

Me da tiempo aun?

Si eso 27.20

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (15 Ene 2021)

A falta de unas horas se confirma el bajoncillo semanal.
Felicitaciones a los acertantes. Somedus en racha se encarama con una buena ventaja


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (16 Ene 2021)

Buenos días plateros.
El precio de la plata esta tan blando por fuera que se diría que está hecho de algodón...
Dejando a Juan Ramón a un lado y pasando de las musas al teatro.
Felicitaciones al triunvirato semanal. Y cómo siempre, habiendo cerrado a 24,76 American colors papelito$, esta es mi cifra para la siguiente
*24,76*


----------



## Tichy (16 Ene 2021)

Nuevamente caída artificiosa el viernes por la tarde. En fin enhorabuena a los premiados y vamos por la siguiente.
Cambio el formato de la tabla a ver que tal:

25,24________Tichy
24,76________Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard


----------



## Forcopula (16 Ene 2021)

Voy a ser comedido, a ver si por llevar la contraria a la esquizofrénica le da por dar una sorpresa de las buenas.

25,24________Tichy
25'05________ Forcopula
24,76________Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard


----------



## Veloc (16 Ene 2021)

25,24________Tichy
25'05________ Forcopula
24,76________Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
24,50________Veloc


----------



## NicoTesla (16 Ene 2021)

25,98________Nico Tesla
25,24________Tichy
25'05________ Forcopula
24,76________Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
24,50________Veloc


----------



## Muttley (16 Ene 2021)

26,2_________Muttley 
25,98________Nico Tesla
25,24________Tichy
25'05________ Forcopula
24,76________Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
24,50________Veloc


----------



## cdametalero (16 Ene 2021)

26,2_________Muttley
25,98________Nico Tesla
25,24________Tichy
25'05________ Forcopula
24,76________Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
24,66________Cdametalero
24,50________Veloc


----------



## ElMayoL (16 Ene 2021)

Ahí voy:
26,2_________Muttley
25,98________Nico Tesla
25,24________Tichy
25'05________ Forcopula
24,76________Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
24,66________Cdametalero
24,50________Veloc
23,75_________ElMayoL


----------



## Somedus (16 Ene 2021)

Hola,


26,2_________Muttley
25,98________Nico Tesla
25,40________Somedus
25,24________Tichy
25'05________ Forcopula
24,76________Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
24,66________Cdametalero
24,50________Veloc
23,75_________ElMayoL

Saludos.


----------



## estupeharto (16 Ene 2021)

Luego actualizo. Así a ojo creo que afecta a los puestos 5° y 6°, que compartirían plaza


----------



## Justo Bueno (16 Ene 2021)

Felicidades a los visionarios de esta semana!

26,33_________Justo Bueno
26,20_________Muttley
25,98________Nico Tesla
25,40________Somedus
25,24________Tichy
25'05________ Forcopula
24,76________Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
24,66________Cdametalero
24,50________Veloc
23,75_________ElMayoL


----------



## andy de paso (16 Ene 2021)

27,27_________andy de paso
26,33_________Justo Bueno
26,20_________Muttley
25,98________Nico Tesla
25,40________Somedus
25,24________Tichy
25'05________ Forcopula
24,76________Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
24,66________Cdametalero
24,50________Veloc
23,75_________ElMayoL


----------



## Strategos (16 Ene 2021)

27,27_________andy de paso
26,33_________Justo Bueno
26,20_________Muttley
25,98________Nico Tesla
25,40________Somedus
25,24________Tichy
25'05________ Forcopula
24,76________Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
24,66________Cdametalero
24,50________Veloc
23,9___________Strategos
23,75_________ElMayoL

Enhorabuena a los acertantes


----------



## jokeramg (16 Ene 2021)

27,27_________andy de paso
27,00_________jokerarm
26,33_________Justo Bueno
26,20_________Muttley
25,98________Nico Tesla
25,40________Somedus
25,24________Tichy
25'05________ Forcopula
24,76________Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
24,66________Cdametalero
24,50________Veloc
23,9___________Strategos
23,75_________ElMayoL


----------



## PENTAF (16 Ene 2021)

27,27_________andy de paso
27,00_________jokerarm
26,33_________Justo Bueno
26,20_________Muttley
25,98________Nico Tesla
25,40________Somedus
25,24________Tichy
25,12________Pentaf
25'05________ Forcopula
24,76________Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
24,66________Cdametalero
24,50________Veloc
23,9___________Strategos
23,75_________ElMayoL


----------



## TomBolillo (16 Ene 2021)

27,27_________andy de paso
27,00_________jokerarm
26,50_________TomBolillo
26,33_________Justo Bueno
26,20_________Muttley
25,98_________Nico Tesla
25,40_________Somedus
25,24_________Tichy
25,12_________PENTAF
25,05_________Forcopula
24,76_________Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
24,66_________Cdametalero
24,50_________Veloc
23,90_________Strategos
23,75_________ElMayoL


----------



## nedantes (16 Ene 2021)

enhorabuena al podium

27,27_________andy de paso
27,00_________jokerarm
26,50_________TomBolillo
26,33_________Justo Bueno
26,20_________Muttley
26,08_________nedantes
25,98_________Nico Tesla
25,40_________Somedus
25,24_________Tichy
25,12_________PENTAF
25,05_________Forcopula
24,76_________Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
24,66_________Cdametalero
24,50_________Veloc
23,90_________Strategos
23,75_________ElMayoL


----------



## romanillo (17 Ene 2021)

27,27_________andy de paso
27,00_________jokerarm
26,50_________TomBolillo
26,33_________Justo Bueno
26,20_________Muttley
26,08_________nedantes
25,98_________Nico Tesla
25,40_________Somedus
25,24_________Tichy
25,12_________PENTAF
25,05_________Forcopula
24,76_________Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
24,66_________Cdametalero
24,50_________Veloc
23,90_________Strategos
23,75_________ElMayoL 
23,70_________Romanillo


----------



## marquen2303 (17 Ene 2021)

27,27_________andy de paso
27,00_________jokerarm
26,50_________TomBolillo
26,33_________Justo Bueno
26,20_________Muttley
26,08_________nedantes
25,98_________Nico Tesla
25,60_________marquen2303
25,40_________Somedus
25,24_________Tichy
25,12_________PENTAF
25,05_________Forcopula
24,76_________Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
24,66_________Cdametalero
24,50_________Veloc
23,90_________Strategos
23,75_________ElMayoL
23,70_________Romanillo
21,77_________Boris I de Andorra


----------



## Erzam (17 Ene 2021)

27,27_________andy de paso
27,00_________jokerarm
26,50_________TomBolillo
26,33_________Justo Bueno
26,20_________Muttley
26,08_________nedantes
25,98_________Nico Tesla
25,60_________marquen2303
25,40_________Somedus
25,24_________Tichy
25,12_________PENTAF
25,05_________Forcopula
24,76_________Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
24,66_________Cdametalero
24,50_________Veloc
24,30_________Erzam
23,90_________Strategos
23,75_________ElMayoL
23,70_________Romanillo
21,77_________Boris I de Andorra


----------



## timi (17 Ene 2021)

27,27_________andy de paso
27,00_________jokerarm
26,50_________TomBolillo
26,33_________Justo Bueno
26,20_________Muttley
26,14_________Timi
26,08_________nedantes
25,98_________Nico Tesla
25,60_________marquen2303
25,40_________Somedus
25,24_________Tichy
25,12_________PENTAF
25,05_________Forcopula
24,76_________Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
24,66_________Cdametalero
24,50_________Veloc
24,30_________Erzam
23,90_________Strategos
23,75_________ElMayoL
23,70_________Romanillo
21,77_________Boris I de Andorra


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (17 Ene 2021)

27,27_________andy de paso
27,00_________jokerarm
26,50_________TomBolillo
26,33_________Justo Bueno
26,20_________Muttley
26,14_________Timi
26,08_________nedantes
25,98_________Nico Tesla
25,75_________migozoenunpozo
25,60_________marquen2303
25,40_________Somedus
25,24_________Tichy
25,12_________PENTAF
25,05_________Forcopula
24,76_________Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
24,66_________Cdametalero
24,50_________Veloc
24,30_________Erzam
23,90_________Strategos
23,75_________ElMayoL
23,70_________Romanillo
21,77_________Boris I de Andorra

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tolagu (17 Ene 2021)

27,27_________andy de paso
27,00_________jokerarm
26,50_________TomBolillo
26,33_________Justo Bueno
26,20_________Muttley
26,14_________Timi
26,08_________nedantes
25,98_________Nico Tesla
25,75_________migozoenunpozo
25,60_________marquen2303
25,40_________Somedus
25,24_________Tichy
25,12_________PENTAF
25,05_________Forcopula
24,76_________Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
24,66_________Cdametalero
24,50_________Veloc
24,30_________Erzam
23,90_________Strategos
23,75_________ElMayoL
23,70_________Romanillo
23,50_________Tolagu
21,77_________Boris I de Andorra


----------



## estupeharto (17 Ene 2021)

27,47_________AU10KAG1K
27,27_________andy de paso
27,00_________jokerarm
26,50_________TomBolillo
26,33_________Justo Bueno
26,20_________Muttley
26,14_________Timi
26,08_________nedantes
25,98_________Nico Tesla
25,75_________migozoenunpozo
25,60_________marquen2303
25,40_________Somedus
25,24_________Tichy
25,12_________PENTAF
25,05_________Forcopula
24,76_________Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
24,66_________Cdametalero
24,50_________Veloc
24,30_________Erzam
23,95_________estupeharto
23,90_________Strategos
23,75_________ElMayoL
23,70_________Romanillo
23,50_________Tolagu
21,77_________Boris I de Andorra


----------



## Harrymorgan (18 Ene 2021)

27,47_________AU10KAG1K
27,27_________andy de paso
27,00_________jokerarm
26,80............... Harrymorgan
26,50_________TomBolillo
26,33_________Justo Bueno
26,20_________Muttley
26,14_________Timi
26,08_________nedantes
25,98_________Nico Tesla
25,75_________migozoenunpozo
25,60_________marquen2303
25,40_________Somedus
25,24_________Tichy
25,12_________PENTAF
25,05_________Forcopula
24,76_________Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
24,66_________Cdametalero
24,50_________Veloc
24,30_________Erzam
23,95_________estupeharto
23,90_________Strategos
23,75_________ElMayoL
23,70_________Romanillo
23,50_________Tolagu
21,77_________Boris I de Andorra[/QUOTE]



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PENTAF (22 Ene 2021)

El mercado antes de cerrar consulta a Somedus


----------



## estupeharto (22 Ene 2021)

Pues sí, está Somedus en racha. Me recuerda a alguien del año pasado
Felicitaciones a los acertantes
Ahora ya con biden y los colegas se va a arreglar esto


----------



## saturn (22 Ene 2021)

La plata estará en mi buchaca, como buen funcionario q soy, la próxima semana me toca cobrar mis 2500 euracos por rascarme los webs.


----------



## Harrymorgan (22 Ene 2021)

26 para la proxima semana

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Muttley (23 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> 26 para la proxima semana
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Muttley..................26,2$
HarryMorgan........26$


----------



## andy de paso (23 Ene 2021)

Andy de paso........27,27
Muttley..................26,2$
HarryMorgan........26$


----------



## Veloc (23 Ene 2021)

Andy de paso........27,27
Muttley..................26,2$
HarryMorgan........26$
Veloc.....................25,80$


----------



## nedantes (23 Ene 2021)

Andy de paso...... 27,27
Muttley.................. 26,2$
HarryMorgan...... 26$
nedantes.............. 25,90
Veloc..................... 25,80$


----------



## timi (23 Ene 2021)

Andy de paso...... 27,27
Muttley.................. 26,2$
Timi ........................ 26,14$
HarryMorgan...... 26$
nedantes.............. 25,90
Veloc..................... 25,80$


----------



## Strategos (23 Ene 2021)

Andy de paso...... 27,27
Muttley.................. 26,2$
Timi ........................ 26,14$
HarryMorgan...... 26$
nedantes.............. 25,90
Veloc..................... 25,80$
Strategos............ 24, 40$


----------



## Somedus (23 Ene 2021)

¡Voy a echar un Euromillones por si me dura la potra!


Andy de paso...... 27,27$
Muttley.................. 26,20$
Timi ........................ 26,14$
HarryMorgan...... 26,00$
nedantes.............. 25,90$
Veloc..................... 25,80$
Somedus.............24,90$
Strategos............ 24,40$


Saludos.


----------



## Tichy (23 Ene 2021)

Andy de paso...... 27,27$
Tichy..................... 26,42
Muttley.................. 26,20$
Timi ........................ 26,14$
HarryMorgan...... 26,00$
nedantes.............. 25,90$
Veloc..................... 25,80$
Somedus.............24,90$
Strategos............ 24,40$

Y enhorabuena al compañero Somedus. Eso es empezar fuerte la temporada.


----------



## Forcopula (23 Ene 2021)

Somedus, eres un fiera!! Enhorabuena al podio tambien 


Andy de paso...... 27,27$
Forcopula............ 26'70
Tichy..................... 26,42
Muttley.................. 26,20$
Timi ........................ 26,14$
HarryMorgan...... 26,00$
nedantes.............. 25,90$
Veloc..................... 25,80$
Somedus.............24,90$
Strategos............ 24,40$


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (23 Ene 2021)

Andy de paso...... 27,27$
Forcopula............ 26'70
Tichy..................... 26,42
Muttley.................. 26,20$
Timi ........................ 26,14$
HarryMorgan...... 26,00$
nedantes.............. 25,90$
Veloc..................... 25,80$
Bruce lee aKierkegaard...25,47$
Somedus.............24,90$
Strategos............ 24,40$

Y enhorabuena a los acertantes


----------



## Justo Bueno (23 Ene 2021)

Felicidades al Líder enrachado!!

Me he permitido editar el listado, para dejarlo al gusto del compañero que se encarga altruísticamente de llevar la contabilidad de esta "Liga".

27,27$______________andy de paso
26'70$______________Forcopula
26,42$______________Tichy
26,33$______________Justo Bueno
26,20$______________Muttley
26,14$______________timi
26,00$______________HarryMorgan
25,90$______________nedantes
25,80$______________Veloc
25,47$______________Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
24,90$______________Somedus
24,40$______________Strategos

Un saludo a todos!


----------



## Erzam (23 Ene 2021)

27,27$______________andy de paso
26'70$______________Forcopula
26,42$______________Tichy
26,33$______________Justo Bueno
26,20$______________Muttley
26,14$______________timi
26,00$______________HarryMorgan
25,90$______________nedantes
25,80$______________Veloc
25,47$______________Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
25,00$______________Erzam
24,90$______________Somedus
24,40$______________Strategos


----------



## estupeharto (23 Ene 2021)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Felicidades al Líder enrachado!!
> 
> Me he permitido editar el listado, para dejarlo al gusto del compañero que se encarga altruísticamente de llevar la contabilidad de esta "Liga".
> 
> ...



De hecho si se ponen las rayas más cortas mejor. Parece una tontería, pero como lo pego en el excel, caben en la casilla y facilita anotar los datos.

Para la próxima, y también es más sencillo a la hora de ponerlo cada uno.

Y una pregunta para Somedus, ganará la liga el atleti? Ya tardas en ese euromillón


----------



## Somedus (23 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> De hecho si se ponen las rayas más cortas mejor. Parece una tontería, pero como lo pego en el excel, caben en la casilla y facilita anotar los datos.
> 
> Para la próxima, y también es más sencillo a la hora de ponerlo cada uno.
> 
> Y una pregunta para Somedus, ganará la liga el atleti? Ya tardas en ese euromillón



Jajaja. De fútbol no sé nada. Me desenganché hace unos años. No sé ni quien va líder. De cuando tomaba algo y ponían un partido en la tele del bar, la mayoría de los jugadores ya no sabía ni quienes eran. Son casi todos nuevos.

Saludos.


----------



## NicoTesla (23 Ene 2021)

27,27$______________andy de paso
26'70$______________Forcopula
26,42$______________Tichy
26,33$______________Justo Bueno
26,26$______________Nico Tesla
26,20$______________Muttley
26,14$______________timi
26,00$______________HarryMorgan
25,90$______________nedantes
25,80$______________Veloc
25,47$______________Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
25,00$______________Erzam
24,90$______________Somedus
24,40$______________Strategos


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (24 Ene 2021)

27,40$____________migozoenunpozo 27,27$______________andy de paso
26'70$______________Forcopula
26,42$______________Tichy
26,33$______________Justo Bueno
26,26$______________Nico Tesla
26,20$______________Muttley
26,14$______________timi
26,00$______________HarryMorgan
25,90$______________nedantes
25,80$______________Veloc
25,47$______________Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
25,00$______________Erzam
24,90$______________Somedus
24,40$______________Strategos

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PENTAF (24 Ene 2021)

27,40$____________migozoenunpozo
27,27$______________andy de paso
26'70$______________Forcopula
26,42$______________Tichy
26,33$______________Justo Bueno
26,26$______________Nico Tesla
26,20$______________Muttley
26,14$______________timi
26,00$______________HarryMorgan
25,90$______________nedantes
25,80$______________Veloc
25,47$______________Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
25,25$______________PENTAF
25,00$______________Erzam
24,90$______________Somedus
24,40$______________Strategos


----------



## cdametalero (24 Ene 2021)

27,40$____________migozoenunpozo
27,27$______________andy de paso
26'70$______________Forcopula
26,42$______________Tichy
26,33$______________Justo Bueno
26,26$______________Nico Tesla
26,20$______________Muttley
26,14$______________timi
26,00$______________HarryMorgan
25,90$______________nedantes
25,80$______________Veloc
25,47$______________Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
25,40$______________Cdametalero
25,25$______________PENTAF
25,00$______________Erzam
24,90$______________Somedus
24,40$______________Strategos

Enhorabuena a los cracks de la semana!!!


----------



## romanillo (24 Ene 2021)

27,40$____________migozoenunpozo
27,27$______________andy de paso
26'70$______________Forcopula
26,42$______________Tichy
26,33$______________Justo Bueno
26,26$______________Nico Tesla
26,20$______________Muttley
26,14$______________timi
26,00$______________HarryMorgan
25,90$______________nedantes
25,80$______________Veloc
25,47$______________Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
25,40$______________Cdametalero
25,25$______________PENTAF
25,00$______________Erzam
24,90$______________Somedus
24,40$______________Strategos 
24,20$______________Romanillo


----------



## estupeharto (24 Ene 2021)

27,40$______________migozoenunpozo
27,27$______________andy de paso
26'70$______________Forcopula
26,42$______________Tichy
26,33$______________Justo Bueno
26,26$______________Nico Tesla
26,20$______________Muttley
26,14$______________timi
26,00$______________HarryMorgan
25,90$______________nedantes
25,85$______________estupeharto
25,80$______________Veloc
25,47$______________Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
25,40$______________Cdametalero
25,25$______________PENTAF
25,00$______________Erzam
24,90$______________Somedus
24,40$______________Strategos
24,20$______________Romanillo


----------



## Tolagu (24 Ene 2021)

27,40$_migozoenunpozo
27,27$_andy de paso
26'70$_Forcopula
26,42$_Tichy
26,33$_Justo Bueno
26,26$_Nico Tesla
26,20$_Muttley
26,14$_timi
26,00$_HarryMorgan
25,90$_nedantes
25,85$_estupeharto
25,80$_Veloc
25,47$_Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
25,40$_Cdametalero
25,25$_PENTAF
25,00$_Erzam
24,90$_Somedus
24,40$_Strategos
24,20$_Romanillo 
24,00$_Tolagu


----------



## ElMayoL (27 Ene 2021)

27,50$_AU10KAG1K
27,40$_migozoenunpozo
27,27$_andy de paso
26'70$_Forcopula
26,42$_Tichy
26,33$_Justo Bueno
26,26$_Nico Tesla
26,20$_Muttley
26,14$_timi
26,00$_HarryMorgan
25,90$_nedantes
25,85$_estupeharto
25,80$_Veloc
25,70$_ElMayoL
25,47$_Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
25,40$_Cdametalero
25,25$_PENTAF
25,00$_Erzam
24,90$_Somedus
24,40$_Strategos
24,20$_Romanillo 
24,00$_Tolagu


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (27 Ene 2021)

ElMayoL dijo:


> 27,50$_AU10KAG1K
> 27,40$_migozoenunpozo
> 27,27$_andy de paso
> 26'70$_Forcopula
> ...



ElMayoL gracias por participar, pero las apuestas se cierran el domingo justo antes de que empiece el baile de la cotización. Por tanto, tu apuesta de esta semana no es válida. El nuevo periodo de apuestas se iniciará cuando cierre la cotización, la noche del viernes al sábado a las 12:01 AM.

Un saludo


----------



## Justo Bueno (27 Ene 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> ElMayoL gracias por participar, pero las apuestas se cierran el domingo justo antes de que empiece el baile de la cotización. Por tanto, tu apuesta de esta semana no es válida. El nuevo periodo de apuestas se iniciará cuando cierre la cotización, la noche del viernes al sábado a las 12:01 AM.
> 
> Un saludo


----------



## ElMayoL (27 Ene 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> ElMayoL gracias por participar, pero las apuestas se cierran el domingo justo antes de que empiece el baile de la cotización. Por tanto, tu apuesta de esta semana no es válida. El nuevo periodo de apuestas se iniciará cuando cierre la cotización, la noche del viernes al sábado a las 12:01 AM.
> 
> Un saludo



Ayuyyyy no me di cuenta!!!


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (28 Ene 2021)

Hilo oficial seguimiento wallstreetbets plata y oro.

Aquí @TradingMetales dice que lo mismo el domingo se pone en 1000$, a ver si nos dice por qué


----------



## estupeharto (29 Ene 2021)

(Provisional a falta de un rato. Si hay cambios ya actualizaré)

Felicitaciones
Tichy vuelve por sus fueros, al asalto de la general.
Entramos en nuevo mes, a ver qué deparan las ruletas....

Edito tras actualizar precio por error en página 24hgold


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 Ene 2021)

27,30 a ver que tal

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (29 Ene 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> 4 posicion y 8 puntos. Visto lo visto me saben a poco.
> Estara la cosa entre Andy de paso y Forcopula. Creo que Andy de paso por 1 centimo.



Cómorr?


----------



## Tichy (30 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Cómorr?



Hoy pasó por el 26,40 un rato pero volvió a subir hasta los 27. Hay que actualizar la tabla (aunque me caigo del podium  ).


----------



## ElMayoL (30 Ene 2021)

Bueno, pues ahí voy:

ElMayoL—28,50$


----------



## L'omertá (30 Ene 2021)

Teniendo en cuenta lo visto, si se mantienen emperraos.....

Lòmertá —30,01$


----------



## andy de paso (30 Ene 2021)

Enhorabuena a los ganadores.
El la foto final, se decide mirando la página del inicio del hilo ( no la de futuros de investing o similares, que son las que solemos mirar, creo...)
Luego miro la bolita, y hago el pronóstico.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (30 Ene 2021)

Buenos días a todos, y felicitaciones a los 3 vencedores de esta movidita semana. Vemos con la que viene:

Lòmertá ———————30,01$
ElMayoL———————28,50$
Bruce L. Kierkegaard—-26.44$


----------



## Tichy (30 Ene 2021)

andy de paso dijo:


> Enhorabuena a los ganadores.
> El la foto final, se decide mirando la página del inicio del hilo ( no la de futuros de investing o similares, que son las que solemos mirar, creo...)
> Luego miro la bolita, y hago el pronóstico.



Pues tiene usted toda la razón. Ahí quedó cerrado en 26,44. Yo lo miraba en gold.de, aprovechando para pillar algo y la diferencia es grande (otras semanas es de un par de centésimas). En fin, de coña gano. 

Para la próxima:

Lòmertá ———————30,01$
ElMayoL———————28,50$
Tichy —––——–––—–26,68$
Bruce L. Kierkegaard—-26.44$


----------



## L'omertá (30 Ene 2021)

Una pregunta (disculpad el off topic) ¿Cuál es -si existe- el punto de no retorno de la plata? Es decir; esa cifra que hace que el precio se dispare exponencialmente? Esta semana vi que el Max y otros decían que 50 $.


----------



## The Grasshopper (30 Ene 2021)

Creo que la siguiente resistencia está en los 120$ y después vendrá la nada supongo.


----------



## Veloc (30 Ene 2021)

Lòmertá ———————30,01$
ElMayoL———————28,50$
Veloc—––——–––—–26,90 $
Tichy —––——–––—–26,68$
Bruce L. Kierkegaard—-26.44$


----------



## Somedus (30 Ene 2021)

El miércoles antes de toda la movida de reddit andaba por los 24,90$ y estaba flipando. Pero ya se encargaron los foreros de joderme el pronóstico. Que oye, de puta madre, cuanto más la suban mejor. Si llegan a esos 1000$ me sentiré como los que compraron bitcoin en sus comienzos. La cuestión es que no le veo mucho recorrido. La plata no es Gamestop. Voy a ser pesimista para no llevarme un bajón por si no lo consiguen.

Saludos.


Lòmertá ———————30,01$
ElMayoL———————28,50$
Veloc—––——–––—–26,90 $
Tichy —––——–––—–26,68$
Bruce L. Kierkegaard—-26.44$
Somedus —––——––25,80$


----------



## andy de paso (30 Ene 2021)

Lòmertá ———————30,01$
Andy de paso________29,81
ElMayoL———————28,50$
Veloc—––——–––—–26,90 $
Tichy —––——–––—–26,68$
Bruce L. Kierkegaard—-26.44$
Somedus —––——––25,80$


----------



## Justo Bueno (30 Ene 2021)

Mis felisitasiones y mis dieses al ganador, Tichy. Ya siento su aliento en el cogote (no homo). Me he permitido poner orden en las apuestas de los conforeros, incluyendo al pobre Harrymorgan que ha sido el primero en hablar y os lo dejábais ahí colgado. Demostremos que somos gente de Orden y sigamos por esta linea. Un saludo a tots, amics.

30,01$_L'omertá
29,81$_andy de paso
28,50$_ElMayoL
27,30$_Harrymorgan
26,90$_Veloc
26,77$_Justo Bueno
26,68$_Tichy
26,44$_Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
25,80$_Somedus


----------



## Muttley (30 Ene 2021)

.

30,01$_L'omertá
29,81$_andy de paso
28,50$_ElMayoL
*27,50$_Muttley *
27,30$_Harrymorgan
26,90$_Veloc
26,77$_Justo Bueno
26,68$_Tichy
26,44$_Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
25,80$_Somedus


----------



## nedantes (30 Ene 2021)

30,01$_L'omertá
29,81$_andy de paso
28,50$_ElMayoL
27,70$_nedantes
27,50$_Muttley
27,30$_Harrymorgan
26,90$_Veloc
26,77$_Justo Bueno
26,68$_Tichy
26,44$_Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
25,80$_Somedus


----------



## Forcopula (30 Ene 2021)

Mi enhorabuena para los acertantes y mi pronóstico Paco a continuación:

30,01$_L'omertá
29,81$_andy de paso
28,50$_ElMayoL
27,70$_nedantes
27,50$_Muttley
27,30$_Harrymorgan
27'10$_Forcopula
26,90$_Veloc
26,77$_Justo Bueno
26,68$_Tichy
26,44$_Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
25,80$_Somedus


----------



## Manzano1 (30 Ene 2021)

Me gustaría empezar a participar con vosotros, voy a darlo todo jeje. 
30,50$_Manzano1
30,01$_L'omertá
29,81$_andy de paso
28,50$_ElMayoL
27,70$_nedantes
27,50$_Muttley
27,30$_Harrymorgan
27'10$_Forcopula
26,90$_Veloc
26,77$_Justo Bueno
26,68$_Tichy
26,44$_Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
25,80$_Somedus


----------



## Piel de Luna (30 Ene 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Una pregunta (disculpad el off topic) ¿Cuál es -si existe- el punto de no retorno de la plata? Es decir; esa cifra que hace que el precio se dispare exponencialmente? Esta semana vi que el Max y otros decían que 50 $.



Cierre semanal arriba de 50$ silver in the Marte.


----------



## NicoTesla (30 Ene 2021)

Pues me quedo equidistante de Tichy y Bruce.

Hago lo mismo que Somedus, prefiero ser pesimista y no llevarme un chasco. A ver en que queda todo lo de GameStop.
Vamos ya para un año de sorpresas y volatilidades de escándalo.

30,50$_Manzano1
30,01$_L'omertá
29,81$_andy de paso
28,50$_ElMayoL
27,70$_nedantes
27,50$_Muttley
27,30$_Harrymorgan
27'10$_Forcopula
26,90$_Veloc
26,77$_Justo Bueno
26,68$_Tichy
26,56$ Nico Tesla
26,44$_Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
25,80$_Somedus


----------



## Depeche (31 Ene 2021)

33,33$


----------



## jokeramg (31 Ene 2021)

31$


----------



## timi (31 Ene 2021)

33,33$_Depeche
31,00$_Jokeramg
30,50$_Manzano1
30,01$_L'omertá
29,81$_andy de paso
28,50$_ElMayoL
27,70$_nedantes
27,50$_Muttley
27,30$_Harrymorgan
27'10$_Forcopula
26,90$_Veloc
26,77$_Justo Bueno
26,68$_Tichy
26,56$ Nico Tesla
26,44$_Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
25,80$_Somedus 

@Depeche y @jokeramg 
Al efectuar una votación , arrastramos la lista del ultimo que ha votado , de esta forma esta visible rápidamente los votos de todos los participantes de esa semana
Por ser la primera vez que cometéis este terrible error , solo tendréis que pagar una onza de plata , a la dirección que paso por privado


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (31 Ene 2021)

30,50$_Manzano1
30,01$_L'omertá
29,81$_andy de paso
29,00$_migozoenunpozo
28,50$_ElMayoL
27,70$_nedantes
27,50$_Muttley
27,30$_Harrymorgan
27'10$_Forcopula
26,90$_Veloc
26,77$_Justo Bueno
26,68$_Tichy
26,56$ Nico Tesla
26,44$_Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
25,80$_Somedus

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## The Grasshopper (31 Ene 2021)

35,50$ la onza.

vamos!!!


----------



## Justo Bueno (31 Ene 2021)

35,50$_The Grasshopper
33,33$_Depeche
31,00$_jokeramg
30,50$_Manzano1
30,01$_L'omertá
29,81$_andy de paso
29,00$_Migozoenunpozo
28,50$_ElMayoL
27,70$_nedantes
27,50$_Muttley
27,30$_Harrymorgan
27'10$_Forcopula
26,90$_Veloc
26,77$_Justo Bueno
26,68$_Tichy
26,56$ Nico Tesla
26,44$_Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
25,80$_Somedus

@timi propongo que sean DOS ONZAS de multa para @The Grasshopper , por reincidir groseramente en el error y no leer el hilo!! hágase, cúmplase

PD: Imagen que ilustra el sentimiento generalizado de los pronosticadores para esta semana... veremos que pasa


----------



## The Grasshopper (31 Ene 2021)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> 35,50$_The Grasshopper
> 33,33$_Depeche
> 31,00$_jokeramg
> 30,50$_Manzano1
> ...



lo sigo hace tiempo pero no sé qué hice mal. Mis disculpas.


----------



## Justo Bueno (31 Ene 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> lo sigo hace tiempo pero no sé qué hice mal. Mis disculpas.



¡Era coña lo de la multa y el grosero error! jejeje
Lo que hacemos es citar o arrastrar el post del último compañero, añadiendo la apuesta de uno mismo poniéndola en orden, de mayor a menor, con un guión bajo entre la apuesta y el nombre del forero. Como hice yo en mi post anterior incluyendo tu apuesta y ordenando un poco las otras que había. Entonces, el siguiente, debería citar mi post e incluir su propia apuesta ordenada.


----------



## PENTAF (31 Ene 2021)

35,50$_The Grasshopper
33,33$_Depeche
31,00$_jokeramg
30,50$_Manzano1
30,01$_L'omertá
29,81$_andy de paso
29,00$_Migozoenunpozo
28,50$_ElMayoL
28,00$_PENTAF
27,70$_nedantes
27,50$_Muttley
27,30$_Harrymorgan
27'10$_Forcopula
26,90$_Veloc
26,77$_Justo Bueno
26,68$_Tichy
26,56$ Nico Tesla
26,44$_Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
25,80$_Somedus 

vaya semanita nos espera, gracias Justo Bueno por ejercer de "profe" así esta mas claro


----------



## sdPrincBurb (31 Ene 2021)

35,50$_The Grasshopper
33,33$_Depeche
31,00$_jokeramg
30,70$_sdPrincBurb
30,50$_Manzano1
30,01$_L'omertá
29,81$_andy de paso
29,00$_Migozoenunpozo
28,50$_ElMayoL
28,00$_PENTAF
27,70$_nedantes
27,50$_Muttley
27,30$_Harrymorgan
27'10$_Forcopula
26,90$_Veloc
26,77$_Justo Bueno
26,68$_Tichy
26,56$ Nico Tesla
26,44$_Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
25,80$_Somedus 


Ha llegado el momento!!!


----------



## cdametalero (31 Ene 2021)

35,50$_The Grasshopper
33,33$_Depeche
31,00$_jokeramg
30,50$_Manzano1
30.30$_Cdametalero
30,01$_L'omertá
29,81$_andy de paso
29,00$_Migozoenunpozo
28,50$_ElMayoL
27,70$_nedantes
27,50$_Muttley
27,30$_Harrymorgan
27'10$_Forcopula
26,90$_Veloc
26,77$_Justo Bueno
26,68$_Tichy
26,56$ Nico Tesla
26,44$_Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
25,80$_Somedus


----------



## romanillo (31 Ene 2021)

45,80$_Romanillo
35,50$_The Grasshopper
33,33$_Depeche
31,00$_jokeramg
30,50$_Manzano1
30.30$_Cdametalero
30,01$_L'omertá
29,81$_andy de paso
29,00$_Migozoenunpozo
28,50$_ElMayoL
27,70$_nedantes
27,50$_Muttley
27,30$_Harrymorgan
27'10$_Forcopula
26,90$_Veloc
26,77$_Justo Bueno
26,68$_Tichy
26,56$ Nico Tesla
26,44$_Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
25,80$_Somedus


----------



## elbruce (31 Ene 2021)

45,80$_Romanillo
35,50$_The Grasshopper
33,33$_Depeche
31,00$_jokeramg
30,50$_Manzano1
30.30$_Cdametalero
30,01$_L'omertá
29.99$ _ Elbruce
29,81$_andy de paso
29,00$_Migozoenunpozo
28,50$_ElMayoL
27,70$_nedantes
27,50$_Muttley
27,30$_Harrymorgan
27'10$_Forcopula
26,90$_Veloc
26,77$_Justo Bueno
26,68$_Tichy
26,56$ Nico Tesla
26,44$_Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
25,80$_Somedus


----------



## Erzam (31 Ene 2021)

45,80$_Romanillo
35,50$_The Grasshopper
33,33$_Depeche
31,00$_jokeramg
30,50$_Manzano1
30.30$_Cdametalero
30,01$_L'omertá
29.99$ _ Elbruce
29,81$_andy de paso
29,00$_Migozoenunpozo
28,50$_ElMayoL
28,10$_Erzam
27,70$_nedantes
27,50$_Muttley
27,30$_Harrymorgan
27'10$_Forcopula
26,90$_Veloc
26,77$_Justo Bueno
26,68$_Tichy
26,56$ Nico Tesla
26,44$_Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
25,80$_Somedus

Veremos si esta semana continua la locura


----------



## Tolagu (31 Ene 2021)

45,80$_Romanillo
35,50$_The Grasshopper
33,33$_Depeche
31,00$_jokeramg
30,50$_Manzano1
30.30$_Cdametalero
30,01$_L'omertá
29.99$_Elbruce
29,81$_andy de paso
29,00$_Migozoenunpozo
28,50$_ElMayoL
28,10$_Erzam
27,70$_nedantes
27,50$_Muttley
27,30$_Harrymorgan
27'10$_Forcopula
26,90$_Veloc
26,77$_Justo Bueno
26,68$_Tichy
26,56$ Nico Tesla
26,44$_Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
25,80$_Somedus
25,70$_Tolagu


----------



## estupeharto (31 Ene 2021)

No veas como nos hemos estirado esta semana... 
Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard te has tenido que contener... igual hasta tiene premio...

45,80$_Romanillo
35,50$_The Grasshopper
33,33$_Depeche
32,00$_AU10KAG1K
31,00$_jokeramg
30,50$_Manzano1
30.30$_Cdametalero
30,01$_L'omertá
29.99$_Elbruce
29,81$_andy de paso
29,00$_Migozoenunpozo
28,82$_estupeharto
28,50$_ElMayoL
28,10$_Erzam
27,70$_nedantes
27,50$_Muttley
27,30$_Harrymorgan
27'10$_Forcopula
26,90$_Veloc
26,77$_Justo Bueno
26,68$_Tichy
26,56$ Nico Tesla
26,44$_Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
25,80$_Somedus
25,70$_Tolagu


----------



## timi (31 Ene 2021)

45,80$_Romanillo
35,50$_The Grasshopper
33,33$_Depeche
32,00$_AU10KAG1K
31,00$_jokeramg
30,50$_Manzano1
30.30$_Cdametalero
30,01$_L'omertá
29.99$_Elbruce
29,81$_andy de paso
29,35$_timi
29,00$_Migozoenunpozo
28,82$_estupeharto
28,50$_ElMayoL
28,10$_Erzam
27,70$_nedantes
27,50$_Muttley
27,30$_Harrymorgan
27'10$_Forcopula
26,90$_Veloc
26,77$_Justo Bueno
26,68$_Tichy
26,56$ Nico Tesla
26,44$_Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
25,80$_Somedus
25,70$_Tolagu


----------



## sdPrincBurb (31 Ene 2021)

Me habéis borrado mamones... xd

45,80$_Romanillo
35,50$_The Grasshopper
33,33$_Depeche
32,00$_AU10KAG1K
31,00$_jokeramg
30,70$_sdPrincBurb
30,50$_Manzano1
30.30$_Cdametalero
30,01$_L'omertá
29.99$_Elbruce
29,81$_andy de paso
29,35$_timi
29,00$_Migozoenunpozo
28,82$_estupeharto
28,50$_ElMayoL
28,10$_Erzam
27,70$_nedantes
27,50$_Muttley
27,30$_Harrymorgan
27'10$_Forcopula
26,90$_Veloc
26,77$_Justo Bueno
26,68$_Tichy
26,56$ Nico Tesla
26,44$_Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
25,80$_Somedus
25,70$_Tolagu


----------



## skifi (31 Ene 2021)

45,80$_Romanillo
36,38$_skifi
35,50$_The Grasshopper
33,33$_Depeche
32,00$_AU10KAG1K
31,00$_jokeramg
30,70$_sdPrincBurb
30,50$_Manzano1
30.30$_Cdametalero
30,01$_L'omertá
29.99$_Elbruce
29,81$_andy de paso
29,35$_timi
29,00$_Migozoenunpozo
28,82$_estupeharto
28,50$_ElMayoL
28,10$_Erzam
27,70$_nedantes
27,50$_Muttley
27,30$_Harrymorgan
27'10$_Forcopula
26,90$_Veloc
26,77$_Justo Bueno
26,68$_Tichy
26,56$ Nico Tesla
26,44$_Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
25,80$_Somedus
25,70$_Tolagu


----------



## scratch (31 Ene 2021)

45,80$_Romanillo
36,38$_skifi
35,50$_The Grasshopper
33,33$_Depeche
32,00$_AU10KAG1K
31,00$_jokeramg
30,70$_sdPrincBurb
30,50$_Manzano1
30.30$_Cdametalero
30,06$_scratch
30,01$_L'omertá
29.99$_Elbruce
29,81$_andy de paso
29,35$_timi
29,00$_Migozoenunpozo
28,82$_estupeharto
28,50$_ElMayoL
28,10$_Erzam
27,70$_nedantes
27,50$_Muttley
27,30$_Harrymorgan
27'10$_Forcopula
26,90$_Veloc
26,77$_Justo Bueno
26,68$_Tichy
26,56$ Nico Tesla
26,44$_Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
25,80$_Somedus
25,70$_Tolagu


----------



## estupeharto (31 Ene 2021)

Respetad la blokchein que luego no salen las cuentas con las onzas y esta semana tengo problemas con el suministro





sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Me habéis borrado mamones... xd


----------



## Strategos (31 Ene 2021)

45,80$_Romanillo
36,38$_skifi
35,50$_The Grasshopper
33,33$_Depeche
32,00$_AU10KAG1K
31,00$_jokeramg
30,70$_sdPrincBurb
30,50$_Manzano1
30.30$_Cdametalero
30,06$_scratch
30,01$_L'omertá
29.99$_Elbruce
29,81$_andy de paso
29,35$_timi
29,00$_Migozoenunpozo
28,82$_estupeharto
28,50$_ElMayoL
28,10$_Erzam
27,90$_Strategos
27,70$_nedantes
27,50$_Muttley
27,30$_Harrymorgan
27'10$_Forcopula
26,90$_Veloc
26,77$_Justo Bueno
26,68$_Tichy
26,56$ Nico Tesla
26,44$_Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
25,80$_Somedus
25,70$_Tolagu


----------



## Hastur (31 Ene 2021)

45,80$_Romanillo
36,38$_skifi
35,50$_The Grasshopper
33,33$_Depeche
32,00$_AU10KAG1K
31,52$_Hastur
31,00$_jokeramg
30,70$_sdPrincBurb
30,50$_Manzano1
30.30$_Cdametalero
30,06$_scratch
30,01$_L'omertá
29.99$_Elbruce
29,81$_andy de paso
29,35$_timi
29,00$_Migozoenunpozo
28,82$_estupeharto
28,50$_ElMayoL
28,10$_Erzam
27,90$_Strategos
27,70$_nedantes
27,50$_Muttley
27,30$_Harrymorgan
27'10$_Forcopula
26,90$_Veloc
26,77$_Justo Bueno
26,68$_Tichy
26,56$ Nico Tesla
26,44$_Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
25,80$_Somedus
25,70$_Tolagu


----------



## IMPULSES (31 Ene 2021)

32.50€ mi apuesta


----------



## timi (31 Ene 2021)

45,80$_Romanillo
36,38$_skifi
35,50$_The Grasshopper
33,33$_Depeche
32,50$_impulse
32,25$_timi
32,00$_AU10KAG1K
31,52$_Hastur
31,13$_Boris I de Andorra
31,00$_jokeramg
30,70$_sdPrincBurb
30,50$_Manzano1
30.30$_Cdametalero
30,06$_scratch
30,01$_L'omertá
29.99$_Elbruce
29,81$_andy de paso
29,00$_Migozoenunpozo
28,82$_estupeharto
28,50$_ElMayoL
28,10$_Erzam
27,90$_Strategos
27,70$_nedantes
27,50$_Muttley
27,30$_Harrymorgan
27'10$_Forcopula
26,90$_Veloc
26,77$_Justo Bueno
26,68$_Tichy
26,56$ Nico Tesla
26,44$_Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
25,80$_Somedus
25,70$_Tolagu

se puede cambiar antes de la apertura no?

@IMPULSES repasa tu apuesta , solo puede ser con dólares


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 Ene 2021)

Romanillo 45.80... Lol!

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (31 Ene 2021)

Por cierto, @Tiburcio de Medinasidonia , @Berciano230 , reengancharos al tren que nos vamos parriba. Espero que estéis bien


----------



## elbruce (1 Feb 2021)

pues empieza muyyy arriba


----------



## auricooro (1 Feb 2021)

+6% putos rediteros y puta fed


----------



## PENTAF (1 Feb 2021)

45,80$_Romanillo
36,38$_skifi
35,50$_The Grasshopper
33,33$_Depeche
32,50$_impulse
32,25$_timi
32,00$_AU10KAG1K
31,52$_Hastur
31,13$_Boris I de Andorra
31,00$_jokeramg
30,70$_sdPrincBurb
30,50$_Manzano1
30.30$_Cdametalero
30,06$_scratch
30,01$_L'omertá
29.99$_Elbruce
29,81$_andy de paso
29,00$_Migozoenunpozo
28,82$_estupeharto
28,50$_ElMayoL
28,10$_Erzam
28,00$_PENTAF
27,90$_Strategos
27,70$_nedantes
27,50$_Muttley
27,30$_Harrymorgan
27'10$_Forcopula
26,90$_Veloc
26,77$_Justo Bueno
26,68$_Tichy
26,56$ Nico Tesla
26,44$_Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
25,80$_Somedus
25,70$_Tolagu 

También me habíais borrado... controlad esos nervios


----------



## L'omertá (1 Feb 2021)

Ya está cerca de los 30,01 que dije ¿qué me ha tocado de premio?


----------



## cdametalero (1 Feb 2021)

Siguiendo el espectáculo


----------



## Berciano230 (1 Feb 2021)

Buenas metaleros, ando algo desorientado... pero todo bien esquivando como el resto imagino... veremos hasta donde dejan ir esta vez, de momento tiene buena pinta¡¡¡

45$ @romanillo¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## estupeharto (1 Feb 2021)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Buenas metaleros, ando algo desorientado... pero todo bien esquivando como el resto imagino... veremos hasta donde dejan ir esta vez, de momento tiene buena pinta¡¡¡
> 
> 45$ @romanillo¡¡¡¡¡



Es el gurú del floro. Seguro que tiene info privilegiada


----------



## Tolagu (1 Feb 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Es el gurú del floro. Seguro que tiene info privilegiada



Gurú no se, pero bipolar fijo. Mira que llevo 3 semanas poniendo el último el precio, y a la baja, para que no sea él. Porque si un día acierta ya nos va a dar por culo todo el año. Y el clon, el notrabajo, dando por culo con el puto lingote......


----------



## jokeramg (2 Feb 2021)

25


----------



## Hanselcat (2 Feb 2021)

150


----------



## Beto (2 Feb 2021)

Ojalá esté a 12....


----------



## estupeharto (5 Feb 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> No veas como nos hemos estirado esta semana...
> Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard te has tenido que contener... igual hasta tiene premio...
> 
> 45,80$_Romanillo
> ...



Empiezo autocitándome en lo que fue una curiosidad/premonición y que al final ha sido literal.

Si no cambia al cierre (luego actualizaré), además se repetiría la cifra y serían 5 puntos adicionales por clavarla (la puntita)
Felicitaciones a los enrachados.
Con toda la movida, record de participación...
Prometía la Luna pero al final solo romanillo pudo pillar un poco de polvo y vuelta a casa.
A ver esta semana si el mono del martillo descansa un poco o no....


----------



## Tichy (5 Feb 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Empiezo autocitándome en lo que fue una curiosidad/premonición y que al final ha sido literal.
> 
> Si no cambia al cierre (luego actualizaré), además se repetiría la cifra y serían 5 puntos adicionales por clavarla (la puntita)
> Felicitaciones a los enrachados.
> ...



Ojo. Me da la impresión de que la página se quedó en la semana pasada y no actualiza.


----------



## estupeharto (5 Feb 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Ojo. Me da la impresión de que la página se quedó en la semana pasada y no actualiza.



Sí, me había extrañado que estuviera calcado y hay más diferencia de la habitual con otras páginas.
Entonces si no se soluciona, habrá que tomar como resultado otra página... ¿pero cuál para ser justos?
Lo vamos pensando...


----------



## Tichy (5 Feb 2021)

Yo sigo las cotizaciones en gold.de 

Silberpreis aktuell in Euro und US Dollar

Que es mi página de "cabecera" pero elige tú @estupeharto la que te sea más cómoda que para eso te curras las tablas.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (5 Feb 2021)

Ya sabéis cual es mi modo de operar, siempre, desde mi primera participación, poner el precio en la semana entrante lo que ha marcado en la semana saliente. Por eso he acertado en esta tan certeramente...por que no se ha movido


----------



## estupeharto (5 Feb 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Ya sabéis cual es mi modo de operar, siempre, desde mi primera participación, poner el precio en la semana entrante lo que ha marcado en la semana saliente. Por eso he acertado en esta tan certeramente...por que no se ha movido



Así es, y así te lo he puesto y lo iba a explicar, porque aunque todos teníamos esa referencia de 26.44, tu apuesta era clara y en este caso hubiera sido la misma de cotización.

Esto sería provisional, luego habrá que actualizar

*Ya he actualizado los datos de la semana pasada* con el precio corregido a 26,94. Ha habido cambios, Forcopula ha sido el ganador tras el var y foto finish. No hay que devolver nada, enviaremos onzas de nuevo a los ganadores. Estamos a la espera de granallaína para acuñar una cuantas más. Tened paciencia

*Actualizado con la nueva página goldprice.*
Como hay tantas pequeñas diferencias entre páginas, y hasta en esta misma también tienen dos valores, cogeremos el de la cabecera, que es más fácil de ver en cualquier momento.





En caso de empate a puntos, prevalecen los podiums, nº de participaciones y quién llevaba delantera en la semana anterior.

Esta semana quedan empatados Veloc y Bruce LK y todos contentos.


----------



## Justo Bueno (5 Feb 2021)

Me he perdido, me enviais las onzas a casa si me ha tocado algo??  
Yo miro siempre aquí, 
Silver Price
pero me está bien lo que decidáis.


----------



## estupeharto (5 Feb 2021)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Me he perdido, me enviais las onzas a casa si me ha tocado algo??
> Yo miro siempre aquí,
> Silver Price
> pero me está bien lo que decidáis.



Por supuesto, a veces tarda pero llega siempre.
Esa página es la misma que goldprice, cambian el logo y el orden pero actualizan las dos al mismo tiempo ambas reliquias


----------



## estupeharto (5 Feb 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Ya sabéis cual es mi modo de operar, siempre, desde mi primera participación, poner el precio en la semana entrante lo que ha marcado en la semana saliente. Por eso he acertado en esta tan certeramente...por que no se ha movido



Había leído rápido tu mensaje y como te había cambiado tu apuesta a la que hubieras hecho de estar el precio bien, el subconsciente me ha hecho pensar que reclamabas en broma el acierto de esta semana....  

Finalmente cambia el precio al real, pero aún así estás ahí en la cima del mundo burbujoplateril


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (5 Feb 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Había leído rápido tu mensaje y como te había cambiado tu apuesta a la que hubieras hecho de estar el precio bien, el subconsciente me ha hecho pensar que reclamabas en broma el acierto de esta semana....
> 
> Finalmente cambia el precio al real, pero aún así estás ahí en la cima del mundo burbujoplateril



No, no, estimado Estupeharto, no estaba reclamando la victoria.
Únicamente compartiendo con el hilo lo gracioso que ha sido ver tû tabla inicial de hoy, y alucinar con que lo tremendamente movida que ha estado la semana para finalmente quedarse exactamente igual. Y un instante después descojorme de risa yo solo tras darme cuenta, al leer en tú siguiente mensaje, que la alucinante casualidad no ha sido más que un error debido a que se nos ha escacharrado la página de referencia


----------



## estupeharto (5 Feb 2021)

Estos son los gráficos que se ven. El instantáneo de arriba, en teoría debería ser el de referencia . ? .
Abajo marca lo mismo spot silver 26,92 market closed

Luego lo comentas y quedamos en algo concreto para cada semana

Me espero antes de poner la clasificación porque la cabeza está ajustada a la centésima.... A ver si finalmente es 26,92 o no


----------



## Tolagu (6 Feb 2021)

@estupeharto 

1.- Mil gracias por tu tiempo y tu esfuerzo con este juego.
2.- Es un puto juego, no lo olvidemos. Así que da lo mismo décima arriba o abajo.
3.- De la web de goldprice, podrías fijar como cierre de concurso el "encefalograma plano", que empieza aprox a las 11:05 y no complicarte la vida que bastante tiempo le dedicas.


----------



## PENTAF (6 Feb 2021)

+1


----------



## Tichy (6 Feb 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> @estupeharto
> 
> 1.- Mil gracias por tu tiempo y tu esfuerzo con este juego.
> 2.- Es un puto juego, no lo olvidemos. Así que da lo mismo décima arriba o abajo.
> ...



Pues efectivamente. Así que cerró definitivamente en 26,92. Cotización "gatopardo", todo cambió para quedarnos igual.


----------



## ElMayoL (6 Feb 2021)

Bueno pues empiezo yo:

ElMayoL———27,30$

Enhorabuena a los q han puntuado.


----------



## scratch (6 Feb 2021)

27,30$_ElMayoL
26,92$_scratch


----------



## Veloc (6 Feb 2021)

27,30$_ElMayoL
26,92$_scratch
26,70$_veloc


----------



## nedantes (6 Feb 2021)

27,60$_nedantes
27,30$_ElMayoL
26,92$_scratch
26,70$_veloc


----------



## Tichy (6 Feb 2021)

27,60$_nedantes
27,30$_ElMayoL
26,92$_scratch
26,70$_veloc
26,52$_Tichy


----------



## Somedus (6 Feb 2021)

28,15$_Somedus
27,60$_nedantes
27,30$_ElMayoL
26,92$_scratch
26,70$_veloc
26,52$_Tichy


----------



## Muttley (6 Feb 2021)

28,15$_Somedus
27,60$_nedantes
*27,45$_Muttley *
27,30$_ElMayoL
26,92$_scratch
26,70$_veloc
26,52$_Tichy


----------



## Justo Bueno (6 Feb 2021)

28,15$_Somedus
27,60$_nedantes
27,45$_Muttley
27,30$_ElMayoL
*27,11$_Justo Bueno*
26,92$_scratch
26,70$_Veloc
26,52$_Tichy


----------



## L'omertá (6 Feb 2021)

28,15$_Somedus
27,60$_nedantes
27,45$_Muttley
27,30$_ElMayoL
*27,29$_L'omertá*
27,11$_Justo Bueno
26,92$_scratch
26,70$_Veloc
26,52$_Tichy


----------



## skifi (7 Feb 2021)

20,43$_skifi
28,15$_Somedus
27,60$_nedantes
27,45$_Muttley
27,30$_ElMayoL
27,29$_L'omertá
27,11$_Justo Bueno
26,92$_scratch
26,70$_Veloc
26,52$_Tichy


----------



## PENTAF (7 Feb 2021)

20,43$_skifi
28,15$_Somedus
27,60$_nedantes
27,45$_Muttley
27,30$_ElMayoL
27,29$_L'omertá
27,11$_Justo Bueno
26,92$_scratch
26,81$_PENTAF
26,70$_Veloc
26,52$_Tichy


----------



## romanillo (7 Feb 2021)

20,43$_skifi
28,15$_Somedus
27,60$_nedantes
27,45$_Muttley
27,30$_ElMayoL
27,29$_L'omertá
27,11$_Justo Bueno
27,06$_Romanillo
26,92$_scratch
26,81$_PENTAF
26,70$_Veloc
26,52$_Tichy 


La semana pasada tuve que protegerme con un largo contra @Depeche que estaba como loco diciendo que la plata se iba a 200 la onza para luego poder comprarte el Ferrari con una onza, imagino que no aparecerá mas por aquí después del ridículo.

Me recordó a uno que me llamo cuando empezó la pandemia histérico diciendo que esto era obra de Jesucristo y su advenimiento, como están las cabezas.


----------



## Erzam (7 Feb 2021)

20,43$_skifi
28,15$_Somedus
27,60$_nedantes
27,45$_Muttley
27,30$_ElMayoL
27,29$_L'omertá
27.20$_Erzam
27,11$_Justo Bueno
27,06$_Romanillo
26,92$_scratch
26,81$_PENTAF
26,70$_Veloc
26,52$_Tichy


----------



## andy de paso (7 Feb 2021)

29,29$_andy de paso
20,43$_skifi
28,15$_Somedus
27,60$_nedantes
27,45$_Muttley
27,30$_ElMayoL
27,29$_L'omertá
27.20$_Erzam
27,11$_Justo Bueno
27,06$_Romanillo
26,92$_scratch
26,81$_PENTAF
26,70$_Veloc
26,52$_Tichy


----------



## Forcopula (7 Feb 2021)

29,29$_andy de paso
28'50$_Forcopula
28,15$_Somedus
27,60$_nedantes
27,45$_Muttley
27,30$_ElMayoL
27,29$_L'omertá
27.20$_Erzam
27,11$_Justo Bueno
27,06$_Romanillo
26,92$_scratch
26,81$_PENTAF
26,70$_Veloc
26,52$_Tichy
20,43$_skifi


----------



## NicoTesla (7 Feb 2021)

29,29$_andy de paso
28'50$_Forcopula
28,15$_Somedus
27,70$ Nico Tesla
27,60$_nedantes
27,45$_Muttley
27,30$_ElMayoL
27,29$_L'omertá
27.20$_Erzam
27,11$_Justo Bueno
27,06$_Romanillo
26,92$_scratch
26,81$_PENTAF
26,70$_Veloc
26,52$_Tichy
20,43$_skifi


----------



## timi (7 Feb 2021)

29,29$_andy de paso
28'50$_Forcopula
28,15$_Somedus
27,70$ Nico Tesla
27,60$_nedantes
27,45$_Muttley
27,37$_timi
27,30$_ElMayoL
27,29$_L'omertá
27.20$_Erzam
27,11$_Justo Bueno
27,06$_Romanillo
26,92$_scratch
26,81$_PENTAF
26,70$_Veloc
26,52$_Tichy
20,43$_skifi


----------



## Tolagu (7 Feb 2021)

29,29$_andy de paso
28'50$_Forcopula
28,15$_Somedus
27,70$_Nico Tesla
27,60$_nedantes
27,45$_Muttley
27,37$_timi
27,30$_ElMayoL
27,29$_L'omertá
27.20$_Erzam
27,11$_Justo Bueno
27,06$_Romanillo
26,92$_scratch
26,81$_PENTAF
26,70$_Veloc
26,52$_Tichy
25,85$_Tolagu
20,43$_skifi

@skifi ¿estás seguro que no has confundido el 2 por un 3? Lo digo porque te colocaste arrriba del todo y, además, yo soy el más oso del grupo


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (7 Feb 2021)

29,29$_andy de paso
28'50$_Forcopula
28,15$_Somedus
27,85$_Migozoenunpozo
27,70$_Nico Tesla
27,60$_nedantes
27,45$_Muttley
27,37$_timi
27,30$_ElMayoL
27,29$_L'omertá
27.20$_Erzam
27,11$_Justo Bueno
27,06$_Romanillo
26,92$_scratch
26,81$_PENTAF
26,70$_Veloc
26,52$_Tichy
25,85$_Tolagu
20,43$_skifi

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hastur (7 Feb 2021)

29,29$_andy de paso
28'50$_Forcopula
28,15$_Somedus
27,85$_Migozoenunpozo
27,75$_Hastur
27,70$_Nico Tesla
27,60$_nedantes
27,45$_Muttley
27,37$_timi
27,30$_ElMayoL
27,29$_L'omertá
27.20$_Erzam
27,11$_Justo Bueno
27,06$_Romanillo
26,92$_scratch
26,81$_PENTAF
26,70$_Veloc
26,52$_Tichy
25,85$_Tolagu
20,43$_skifi


----------



## elbruce (7 Feb 2021)

29,29$_andy de paso
28,65$_ Elbruce
28'50$_Forcopula
28,15$_Somedus
27,85$_Migozoenunpozo
27,70$_Nico Tesla
27,60$_nedantes
27,45$_Muttley
27,37$_timi
27,30$_ElMayoL
27,29$_L'omertá
27.20$_Erzam
27,11$_Justo Bueno
27,06$_Romanillo
26,92$_scratch
26,81$_PENTAF
26,70$_Veloc
26,52$_Tichy
25,85$_Tolagu
20,43$_skifi


----------



## cdametalero (7 Feb 2021)

29,29$_andy de paso
28,65$_ Elbruce
28'50$_Forcopula
28,15$_Somedus
27,85$_Migozoenunpozo
27,70$_Nico Tesla
27,60$_nedantes
27,45$_Muttley
27,37$_timi
27,30$_ElMayoL
27,29$_L'omertá
27.20$_Erzam
27,11$_Justo Bueno
27,06$_Romanillo
27,00$_cdametalero
26,92$_scratch
26,81$_PENTAF
26,70$_Veloc
26,52$_Tichy
25,85$_Tolagu
20,43$_skifi


----------



## Strategos (7 Feb 2021)

29,29$_andy de paso
28,65$_ Elbruce
28'50$_Forcopula
28,15$_Somedus
27,85$_Migozoenunpozo
27,70$_Nico Tesla
27,60$_nedantes
27,45$_Muttley
27,37$_timi
27,30$_ElMayoL
27,29$_L'omertá
27.20$_Erzam
27,11$_Justo Bueno
27,06$_Romanillo
27,00$_cdametalero
26,92$_scratch
26,81$_PENTAF
26,70$_Veloc
26,52$_Tichy
26,00$_ Strategos
25,85$_Tolagu
20,43$_skifi


----------



## marquen2303 (7 Feb 2021)

29,29$_andy de paso
28,65$_ Elbruce
28'50$_Forcopula
28,15$_Somedus
27,85$_Migozoenunpozo
27,77$_marquen2303
27,70$_Nico Tesla
27,60$_nedantes
27,45$_Muttley
27,37$_timi
27,30$_ElMayoL
27,29$_L'omertá
27.20$_Erzam
27,11$_Justo Bueno
27,06$_Romanillo
27,00$_cdametalero
26,92$_scratch
26,81$_PENTAF
26,70$_Veloc
26,52$_Tichy
26,00$_ Strategos
25,85$_Tolagu
20,43$_skifi


----------



## estupeharto (7 Feb 2021)

29,29$_andy de paso
28,65$_ Elbruce
28'50$_Forcopula
28,15$_Somedus
27,85$_Migozoenunpozo
27,77$_marquen2303
27,70$_Nico Tesla
27,60$_nedantes
27,45$_Muttley
27,37$_timi
27,30$_ElMayoL
27,29$_L'omertá
27.20$_Erzam
27,11$_Justo Bueno
27,06$_Romanillo
27,00$_cdametalero
26,92$_scratch
26,81$_PENTAF
26,70$_Veloc
26,66$_estupeharto
26,52$_Tichy
26,00$_ Strategos
25,85$_Tolagu
20,43$_skifi


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (7 Feb 2021)

29,49$_AU10KAG1K
29,29$_andy de paso
28,65$_ Elbruce
28'50$_Forcopula
28,15$_Somedus
27,85$_Migozoenunpozo
27,77$_marquen2303
27,70$_Nico Tesla
27,60$_nedantes
27,45$_Muttley
27,37$_timi
27,30$_ElMayoL
27,29$_L'omertá
27.20$_Erzam
27,11$_Justo Bueno
27,06$_Romanillo
27,00$_cdametalero
26,94$_bruce lee a Kierkegaard 
26,92$_scratch
26,81$_PENTAF
26,70$_Veloc
26,66$_estupeharto
26,52$_Tichy
26,00$_ Strategos
25,85$_Tolagu
20,43$_skifi
[


----------



## Harrymorgan (7 Feb 2021)

29,49$_AU10KAG1K
29,29$_andy de paso
28,65$_ Elbruce
28'50$_Forcopula
28,30$_Harrymorgan
28,15$_Somedus
27,85$_Migozoenunpozo
27,77$_marquen2303
27,70$_Nico Tesla
27,60$_nedantes
27,45$_Muttley
27,37$_timi
27,30$_ElMayoL
27,29$_L'omertá
27.20$_Erzam
27,11$_Justo Bueno
27,06$_Romanillo
27,00$_cdametalero
26,94$_bruce lee a Kierkegaard 
26,92$_scratch
26,81$_PENTAF
26,70$_Veloc
26,66$_estupeharto
26,52$_Tichy
26,00$_ Strategos
25,85$_Tolagu
20,43$_skifi




Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hastur (8 Feb 2021)

29,49$_AU10KAG1K
29,29$_andy de paso
28,65$_ Elbruce
28'50$_Forcopula
28,30$_Harrymorgan
28,15$_Somedus
27,85$_Migozoenunpozo
27,77$_marquen2303
27,75$_Hastur
27,70$_Nico Tesla
27,60$_nedantes
27,45$_Muttley
27,37$_timi
27,30$_ElMayoL
27,29$_L'omertá
27.20$_Erzam
27,11$_Justo Bueno
27,06$_Romanillo
27,00$_cdametalero
26,94$_bruce lee a Kierkegaard
26,92$_scratch
26,81$_PENTAF
26,70$_Veloc
26,66$_estupeharto
26,52$_Tichy
26,00$_ Strategos
25,85$_Tolagu
20,43$_skifi 

Que me habeis borrado


----------



## Bamburojo (8 Feb 2021)

29,49$_AU10KAG1K
29,29$_andy de paso
28,65$_ Elbruce
28'50$_Forcopula
28,30$_Harrymorgan
28,15$_Somedus
27,85$_Migozoenunpozo
27,77$_marquen2303
27,75$_Hastur
27,70$_Nico Tesla
27,60$_nedantes
27,50$ Bamburojo
27,45$_Muttley
27,37$_timi
27,30$_ElMayoL
27,29$_L'omertá
27.20$_Erzam
27,11$_Justo Bueno
27,06$_Romanillo
27,00$_cdametalero
26,94$_bruce lee a Kierkegaard
26,92$_scratch
26,81$_PENTAF
26,70$_Veloc
26,66$_estupeharto
26,52$_Tichy
26,00$_ Strategos
25,85$_Tolagu
20,43$_skifi


----------



## ElMayoL (12 Feb 2021)

Un upeo sano. Se acerca la hora... ya puedo oler mis puntos jejejeje


----------



## timi (12 Feb 2021)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Un upeo sano. Se acerca la hora... ya puedo oler mis puntos jejejeje


----------



## nedantes (12 Feb 2021)

[/QUO sprint


ElMayoL dijo:


> Un upeo sano. Se acerca la hora... ya puedo oler mis puntos jejejeje



Queda mucho sprint aún.......


----------



## ElMayoL (12 Feb 2021)

Je jejeje como
Mola. Vamos! Muy mal se tiene q dar para no puntuar!!


----------



## timi (12 Feb 2021)

de donde se saca el precio final?


----------



## Berciano230 (12 Feb 2021)

timi dijo:


> de donde se saca el precio final?



El factor determinante es el precio de cierre en dólares obtenidos en Gold Price in US Dollar, Silver Price in US Dollar and Charts in US Dollar - Live Market Prices
Casilla: Silver Price in dolar $ 1 Once

Gold and Silver Quotes News and Data


----------



## timi (12 Feb 2021)




----------



## timi (12 Feb 2021)

felicidades elmayol


----------



## Berciano230 (12 Feb 2021)

timi dijo:


>






Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Harrymorgan (12 Feb 2021)

Enhorabuena a los agraciados

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (12 Feb 2021)

Enhorabuena timi, estirón que te pegas. Muy buenos los gifs, al final premio.. Por una centésima no te llevas el pleno al 30
Felicitaciones a los acertantes.
Esta semana las onzas irán con retraso, no nos ha llegado la granalla.


----------



## estupeharto (12 Feb 2021)

El precio que quedamos la semana pasada era el de golprice, en la cabecera, porque es el que se ve siempre en primera línea de playa y en el gráfico.
Luego varía un poco en la misma página pero más rebuscado para verlo, pero a nuestros efectos, lo importante es tener siempre el mismo y que no haya dudas de cual es.


----------



## Berciano230 (12 Feb 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> El precio que quedamos la semana pasada era el de golprice, en la cabecera, porque es el que se ve siempre en primera línea de playa y en el gráfico.
> Luego varía un poco en la misma página pero más rebuscado para verlo, pero a nuestros efectos, lo importante es tener siempre el mismo y que no haya dudas de cual es.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 571422
> ...



Correcto siempre fue asi desde 2011 que se creo y cuando recupere el hilo el año pasado, también es cierto que he estado off y el que ha cogido el relevo y se pega todo el curro es todopoderoso @estupeharto que hace un magnífico trabajo y es el el que “manda" ahora y os manda las onzas regalo. Porqué os las manda verdad? Todo mi apoyo y felicitaciones a el y al ganador de esta semana..


----------



## estupeharto (12 Feb 2021)

ehhhh ehhhh ehhhhh
que yo no mando.... 
Y las onzas se envían con puntualidad a través de una agencia inclusiva, transpotemos creo que se llama, no hay poblema.


----------



## Berciano230 (12 Feb 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> ehhhh ehhhh ehhhhh
> que yo no mando....
> Y las onzas se envían con puntualidad a través de una agencia inclusiva, transpotemos creo que se llama, no hay poblema.


----------



## Berciano230 (12 Feb 2021)

Rompo el hielo con 26,80 $


----------



## Somedus (12 Feb 2021)

28,50$--Somedus
26,80$--Berciano230


----------



## nedantes (13 Feb 2021)

Enhorabuena a los ganadores semanales

28,50$--Somedus
27,95$--nedantes
26,80$--Berciano230


----------



## andy de paso (13 Feb 2021)

33,00$--andydepaso
28,50$--Somedus
27,95$--nedantes
26,80$--Berciano230


----------



## Harrymorgan (13 Feb 2021)

33,00$--andydepaso
28,50$--Somedus
27,95$--nedantes
27,70$--Harrymorgan
26,80$--Berciano230

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Muttley (13 Feb 2021)

33,00$--andydepaso
28,50$--Somedus
28,30$—Muttley 
27,95$--nedantes
27,70$--Harrymorgan
26,80$--Berciano230


----------



## Forcopula (13 Feb 2021)

33,00$--andydepaso
28'70$_Forcopula
28,50$--Somedus
28,30$—Muttley 
27,95$--nedantes
27,70$--Harrymorgan
26,80$--Berciano230


----------



## Tichy (13 Feb 2021)

¡Enhorabuena a los agraciados!

33,00$--andydepaso
28'70$_Forcopula
28,50$--Somedus
28,30$—Muttley
27,95$--nedantes
27,70$--Harrymorgan
27,55$--Tichy 
26,80$--Berciano230


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (13 Feb 2021)

33,00$--andydepaso
28'70$_Forcopula
28,50$--Somedus
28,30$—Muttley
27,95$--nedantes
27,70$--Harrymorgan
27,55$--Tichy
27,36$—bruce lee Kierkegaard 
26,80$--Berciano230


----------



## ElMayoL (13 Feb 2021)

Enhorabuena compañero! Para mi esos 10
Puntos buenos son jejejeje. Gracias. A todos


----------



## ElMayoL (13 Feb 2021)

33,00$--andydepaso
28'70$_Forcopula
28,50$--Somedus
28,30$—Muttley
28,10$—ElMayoL
27,95$--nedantes
27,70$--Harrymorgan
27,55$--Tichy
27,36$—bruce lee Kierkegaard
26,80$--Berciano230


----------



## Veloc (13 Feb 2021)

33,00$--andydepaso
28'70$_Forcopula
28,50$--Somedus
28,30$—Muttley
28,10$—ElMayoL
27,95$--nedantes
27,70$--Harrymorgan
27,55$--Tichy
27,36$—bruce lee Kierkegaard
27,20$--veloc
26,80$--Berciano230

Enhorabuena a los ganadores.


----------



## timi (13 Feb 2021)

33,00$--andydepaso
28'70$_Forcopula
28,50$--Somedus
28,30$—Muttley
28,19$__timi
28,10$—ElMayoL
27,95$--nedantes
27,70$--Harrymorgan
27,55$--Tichy
27,36$—bruce lee Kierkegaard
27,20$--veloc
26,80$--Berciano230


----------



## Erzam (13 Feb 2021)

33,00$--andydepaso
28'70$_Forcopula
28,50$--Somedus
28,40$_Erzam
28,30$—Muttley
28,19$__timi
28,10$—ElMayoL
27,95$--nedantes
27,70$--Harrymorgan
27,55$--Tichy
27,36$—bruce lee Kierkegaard
27,20$--veloc
26,80$--Berciano230


----------



## NicoTesla (13 Feb 2021)

33,00$--andydepaso
28'70$_Forcopula
28,50$--Somedus
28,40$_Erzam
28,30$—Muttley
28,19$__timi
28,10$—ElMayoL
27,95$--nedantes
27,83$--Nico Tesla
27,70$--Harrymorgan
27,55$--Tichy
27,36$—bruce lee Kierkegaard
27,20$--veloc
26,80$--Berciano230


----------



## scratch (13 Feb 2021)

33,00$_andydepaso
28'70$_Forcopula
28,50$_Somedus
28,40$_Erzam
28,30$_Muttley
28,19$_timi
28,10$_ElMayoL
28,01$_scratch
27,95$_nedantes
27,83$_Nico Tesla
27,70$_Harrymorgan
27,55$_Tichy
27,36$_bruce lee Kierkegaard
27,20$_veloc
26,80$_Berciano230


----------



## Justo Bueno (14 Feb 2021)

33,00$_andydepaso
28'70$_Forcopula
28,50$_Somedus
28,40$_Erzam
28,30$_Muttley
28,19$_timi
28,10$_ElMayoL
28,01$_scratch
27,95$_nedantes
27,83$_Nico Tesla
27,77$_*Justo Bueno*
27,70$_Harrymorgan
27,55$_Tichy
27,36$_bruce lee Kierkegaard
27,20$_veloc
26,80$_Berciano230


----------



## cdametalero (14 Feb 2021)

33,00$_andydepaso
28'70$_Forcopula
28,50$_Somedus
28,40$_Erzam
28,30$_Muttley
28,19$_timi
28,10$_ElMayoL
28,01$_scratch
27,95$_nedantes
27,83$_Nico Tesla
27,77$_*Justo Bueno*
27,70$_Harrymorgan
27,55$_Tichy
27.47$_Cdametalero
27,36$_bruce lee Kierkegaard
27,20$_veloc
26,80$_Berciano230


----------



## jokeramg (14 Feb 2021)

33,00$_andydepaso
28'70$_Forcopula
28,50$_Somedus
28,40$_Erzam
28,30$_Muttley
28,20$ jokerarm
28,19$_timi
28,10$_ElMayoL
28,01$_scratch
27,95$_nedantes
27,83$_Nico Tesla
27,77$_*Justo Bueno*
27,70$_Harrymorgan
27,55$_Tichy
27.47$_Cdametalero
27,36$_bruce lee Kierkegaard
27,20$_veloc
26,80$_Berciano230


----------



## elbruce (14 Feb 2021)

33,00$_andydepaso
29,05$ _ Elbruce 
28'70$_Forcopula
28,50$_Somedus
28,40$_Erzam
28,30$_Muttley
28,20$ jokerarm
28,19$_timi
28,10$_ElMayoL
28,01$_scratch
27,95$_nedantes
27,83$_Nico Tesla
27,77$_*Justo Bueno*
27,70$_Harrymorgan
27,55$_Tichy
27.47$_Cdametalero
27,36$_bruce lee Kierkegaard
27,20$_veloc
26,80$_Berciano230


----------



## PENTAF (14 Feb 2021)

33,00$_andydepaso
29,05$ _ Elbruce
28'70$_Forcopula
28,50$_Somedus
28,40$_Erzam
28,30$_Muttley
28,20$ jokerarm
28,19$_timi
28,10$_ElMayoL
28,01$_scratch
27,95$_nedantes
27,83$_Nico Tesla
27,77$_Justo Bueno
27,74$ PENTAF
27,70$_Harrymorgan
27,55$_Tichy
27.47$_Cdametalero
27,36$_bruce lee Kierkegaard
27,20$_veloc
26,80$_Berciano230


----------



## Tolagu (14 Feb 2021)

33,00$_andydepaso
29,05$_Elbruce
28'70$_Forcopula
28,50$_Somedus
28,40$_Erzam
28,30$_Muttley
28,20$_jokerarm
28,19$_timi
28,10$_ElMayoL
28,01$_scratch
27,95$_nedantes
27,83$_Nico Tesla
27,77$_Justo Bueno
27,74$_PENTAF
27,70$_Harrymorgan
27,55$_Tichy
27.47$_Cdametalero
27,36$_bruce lee Kierkegaard
27,20$_veloc
26,80$_Berciano230
26,40$_Tolagu


----------



## romanillo (14 Feb 2021)

33,00$_andydepaso
29,05$ _ Elbruce
28'70$_Forcopula
28,50$_Somedus
28,40$_Erzam
28,30$_Muttley
28,20$ jokerarm
28,19$_timi
28,10$_ElMayoL
28,01$_scratch
27,95$_nedantes
27,83$_Nico Tesla
27,77$_Justo Bueno
27,74$ PENTAF
27,70$_Harrymorgan
27,55$_Tichy
27.47$_Cdametalero
27,36$_bruce lee Kierkegaard
27,20$_veloc
26,80$_Berciano230 
26,70$_Romanillo


----------



## estupeharto (14 Feb 2021)

33,00$_andydepaso
29,05$_Elbruce
28'70$_Forcopula
28,50$_Somedus
28,40$_Erzam
28,30$_Muttley
28,20$ jokerarm
28,19$_timi
28,14$_estupeharto
28,10$_ElMayoL
28,01$_scratch
27,95$_nedantes
27,83$_Nico Tesla
27,77$_Justo Bueno
27,74$ PENTAF
27,70$_Harrymorgan
27,55$_Tichy
27.47$_Cdametalero
27,36$_bruce lee Kierkegaard -------
27,20$_veloc
26,80$_Berciano230
26,70$_Romanillo


----------



## Hastur (14 Feb 2021)

33,00$_andydepaso
29,05$_Elbruce
28'70$_Forcopula
28,50$_Somedus
28,40$_Erzam
28,30$_Muttley
28,25$_Hastur
28,20$ jokerarm
28,19$_timi
28,14$_estupeharto
28,10$_ElMayoL
28,01$_scratch
27,95$_nedantes
27,83$_Nico Tesla
27,77$_Justo Bueno
27,74$ PENTAF
27,70$_Harrymorgan
27,55$_Tichy
27.47$_Cdametalero
27,36$_bruce lee Kierkegaard -------
27,20$_veloc
26,80$_Berciano230
26,70$_Romanillo


----------



## Tolagu (15 Feb 2021)

gracias @AU10KAG1K porque no se quién me había eliminado la "apuesta". Supongo que el rumano, aunque lo tengo ignorado y no puedo verlo (cuestión de salud mental).


----------



## Berciano230 (19 Feb 2021)

Felicidades a los compañeros¡¡ 
*27,36$_bruce lee Kierkegaard 
27,20$ veloc *


----------



## scratch (19 Feb 2021)

Para la próxima ronda


28,01$_scratch


----------



## Berciano230 (20 Feb 2021)

28,01$_scratch
26,80$ Berciano230


----------



## Tichy (20 Feb 2021)

28,01$_scratch
27,65$_Tichy 
26,80$_Berciano230


----------



## andy de paso (20 Feb 2021)

28,82$_andydepaso
28,01$_scratch
27,65$_Tichy
26,80$ Berciano230

Edito para poner a tichy, que contestamos a la vez


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (20 Feb 2021)

28,82$_andydepaso
28,01$—scratch
27,65$_Tichy
27,27$—Bruce Leía a Kierkegaard
26,80$—Berciano230

Felicidades a Veloc por su victoria.


----------



## Tichy (20 Feb 2021)

Insisto:

28,82$_andydepaso
28,01$_scratch
27,65$_Tichy 
27,27$—Bruce Leía a Kierkegaard
26,80$_Berciano230


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (20 Feb 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Insisto:
> 
> 28,82$_andydepaso
> 28,01$_scratch
> ...



Si, perdón, pusiste tu mensaje mientras escribía el mío.
Repito corregido 


28,82$_andydepaso
28,01$—scratch
27,65$_Tichy
27,27$—Bruce Leía a Kierkegaard
26,80$—Berciano230


----------



## Veloc (20 Feb 2021)

28,82$_andydepaso
28,01$—scratch
27,65$_Tichy
27,27$—Bruce Leía a Kierkegaard
27,00$--veloc
26,80$—Berciano230

Felicidades también a @Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard , un gran rival y enhorabuena a todos los participantes.


----------



## nedantes (20 Feb 2021)

Enhorabuena a los ganadores semanales!
28,82$_andydepaso
28,01$—scratch
27,90$__nedantes
27,65$_Tichy
27,27$—Bruce Leía a Kierkegaard
27,00$--veloc
26,80$—Berciano230


----------



## ElMayoL (20 Feb 2021)

28,82$_andydepaso
28,01$—scratch
27,90$__nedantes
27,70$___ElMayoL
27,65$_Tichy
27,27$—Bruce Leía a Kierkegaard
27,00$--veloc
26,80$—Berciano230


----------



## Erzam (20 Feb 2021)

28,82$_andydepaso
28.10$_Erzam
28,01$—scratch
27,90$__nedantes
27,70$___ElMayoL
27,65$_Tichy
27,27$—Bruce Leía a Kierkegaard
27,00$--veloc
26,80$—Berciano230


----------



## Somedus (20 Feb 2021)

28,82$_andydepaso
28,50$_Somedus
28.10$_Erzam
28,01$—scratch
27,90$__nedantes
27,70$___ElMayoL
27,65$_Tichy
27,27$—Bruce Leía a Kierkegaard
27,00$--veloc
26,80$—Berciano230


----------



## Muttley (20 Feb 2021)

28,82$_andydepaso
28,50$_Somedus
28.10$_Erzam
28,01$—scratch
27,90$__nedantes
27,70$___ElMayoL
27,65$_Tichy
27,4$--Muttley 
27,27$—Bruce Leía a Kierkegaard
27,00$--veloc
26,80$—Berciano230


----------



## estupeharto (20 Feb 2021)

Se aprieta la cabeza. Felicitaciones


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Feb 2021)

28,82$_andydepaso
28,50$_Somedus
28.10$_Erzam
28,01$—scratch
27,90$__nedantes
27,80$-Harrymorgan
27,70$___ElMayoL
27,65$_Tichy
27,4$--Muttley 
27,27$—Bruce Leía a Kierkegaard
27,00$--veloc
26,80$—Berciano230

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cdametalero (21 Feb 2021)

28,82$_andydepaso
28,50$_Somedus
28.10$_Erzam
28,01$—scratch
27,90$__nedantes
27,80$-Harrymorgan
27,70$___ElMayoL
27,65$_Tichy
27,56$_cdametalero
27,4$--Muttley
27,27$—Bruce Leía a Kierkegaard
27,00$--veloc
26,80$—Berciano230


----------



## Justo Bueno (21 Feb 2021)

Felicidades a veloc por su victoria, ya siento la presión tanto suya como de Bruce para arrebatarme la segunda plaza en la general jejejeje Felicidades también a una curiosidad estadística reseñable, el señor @NicoTesla es el único que ha puntuado en todas las jornadas. En fin, mi análisis sesudo de las tendencias del mercado, y mi bola de cristal, me dictan la siguiente apuesta para la semana entrante:

28,82$_andydepaso
28,50$_Somedus
28.10$_Erzam
28,01$_scratch
27,90$_nedantes
27,80$_Harrymorgan
27,70$_ElMayoL
27,65$_Tichy
27,56$_cdametalero
27,40$_Muttley
*27,33$_Justo Bueno*
27,27$_Bruce Leía a Kierkegaard
27,00$_veloc
26,80$_Berciano230


----------



## timi (21 Feb 2021)

28,82$_andydepaso
28,50$_Somedus
28.10$_Erzam
28,01$_scratch
27,90$_nedantes
27,80$_Harrymorgan
27,70$_ElMayoL
27,65$_Tichy
27,56$_cdametalero
27,47$_timi
27,40$_Muttley
27,33$_Justo Bueno
27,27$_Bruce Leía a Kierkegaard
27,00$_veloc
26,80$_Berciano230 

Felicidades a los ganadores


----------



## Forcopula (21 Feb 2021)

29,00$_Forcopula
28,82$_andydepaso
28,50$_Somedus
28.10$_Erzam
28,01$_scratch
27,90$_nedantes
27,80$_Harrymorgan
27,70$_ElMayoL
27,65$_Tichy
27,56$_cdametalero
27,47$_timi
27,40$_Muttley
27,33$_Justo Bueno
27,27$_Bruce Leía a Kierkegaard
27,00$_veloc
26,80$_Berciano230


----------



## elbruce (21 Feb 2021)

29,35$_Elbruce
29,00$_Forcopula
28,82$_andydepaso
28,50$_Somedus
28.10$_Erzam
28,01$_scratch
27,90$_nedantes
27,80$_Harrymorgan
27,70$_ElMayoL
27,65$_Tichy
27,56$_cdametalero
27,47$_timi
27,40$_Muttley
27,33$_Justo Bueno
27,27$_Bruce Leía a Kierkegaard
27,00$_veloc
26,80$_Berciano230


----------



## PENTAF (21 Feb 2021)

29,35$_Elbruce
29,00$_Forcopula
28,82$_andydepaso
28,50$_Somedus
28.10$_Erzam
28,01$_scratch
27,90$_nedantes
27,80$_Harrymorgan
27,70$_ElMayoL
27,65$_Tichy
27,56$_cdametalero
27,47$_timi
27,40$_Muttley
27,33$_Justo Bueno
27,27$_Bruce Leía a Kierkegaard
27,10$_PENTAF
27,00$_veloc
26,80$_Berciano230


----------



## estupeharto (21 Feb 2021)

29,50$_ AU10KAG1K
29,35$_Elbruce
29,00$_Forcopula
28,82$_andydepaso
28,50$_Somedus
28.10$_Erzam
28,01$_scratch
27,90$_nedantes
27,80$_Harrymorgan
27,74$_estupeharto
27,70$_ElMayoL
27,65$_Tichy
27,56$_cdametalero
27,47$_timi
27,40$_Muttley
27,33$_Justo Bueno
27,27$_Bruce Leía a Kierkegaard
27,10$_PENTAF
27,00$_veloc
26,80$_Berciano230


----------



## cdametalero (21 Feb 2021)

Un poco de humor de wall street silver



Vamos a ver como se presenta la semana.
Saludos compañeros!


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (21 Feb 2021)

29,60$_migozoenunpozo
29,50$_ AU10KAG1K
29,35$_Elbruce
29,00$_Forcopula
28,82$_andydepaso
28,50$_Somedus
28.10$_Erzam
28,01$_scratch
27,90$_nedantes
27,80$_Harrymorgan
27,74$_estupeharto
27,70$_ElMayoL
27,65$_Tichy
27,56$_cdametalero
27,47$_timi
27,40$_Muttley
27,33$_Justo Bueno
27,27$_Bruce Leía a Kierkegaard
27,10$_PENTAF
27,00$_veloc
26,80$_Berciano230

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tolagu (21 Feb 2021)

29,60$_migozoenunpozo
29,50$_ AU10KAG1K
29,35$_Elbruce
29,00$_Forcopula
28,82$_andydepaso
28,50$_Somedus
28.10$_Erzam
28,01$_scratch
27,90$_nedantes
27,80$_Harrymorgan
27,74$_estupeharto
27,70$_ElMayoL
27,65$_Tichy
27,56$_cdametalero
27,47$_timi
27,40$_Muttley
27,33$_Justo Bueno
27,27$_Bruce Leía a Kierkegaard
27,10$_PENTAF
27,00$_veloc
26,80$_Berciano230 
26,40$_Tolagu


----------



## romanillo (22 Feb 2021)

Bueno si aun estoy a tiempo.

29,60$_migozoenunpozo
29,50$_ AU10KAG1K
29,35$_Elbruce
29,00$_Forcopula
28,82$_andydepaso
28,50$_Somedus
28.10$_Erzam
28,01$_scratch
27,90$_nedantes
27,80$_Harrymorgan
27,74$_estupeharto
27,70$_ElMayoL
27,65$_Tichy
27,56$_cdametalero
27,47$_timi
27,40$_Muttley
27,33$_Justo Bueno
27,27$_Bruce Leía a Kierkegaard
27,10$_PENTAF
27,00$_veloc
26,80$_Berciano230 
26,60$_Romanillo


----------



## estupeharto (22 Feb 2021)

romanillo dijo:


> Bueno si aun estoy a tiempo.
> 
> 29,60$_migozoenunpozo
> 29,50$_ AU10KAG1K
> ...



Sólo han sido 14 minutos después de las 0 h ,por ser el pitoniso del floro lo dejamos aunque si aciertas no te llevarás onzas, sólo puntos. Intenta postearlo a lo largo del finde, y no te cargues más a Tolagu que ya llevas dos seguidas, cuñao. Tú mismo puedes editar tu post e incluirlo


----------



## TomBolillo (22 Feb 2021)

romanillo dijo:


> Bueno si aun estoy a tiempo.
> 
> 29,60$_migozoenunpozo
> 29,50$_ AU10KAG1K
> ...





estupeharto dijo:


> Sólo han sido 14 minutos después de las 0 h ,por ser el pitoniso del floro lo dejamos aunque si aciertas no te llevarás onzas, sólo puntos. Intenta postearlo a lo largo del finde, y no te cargues más a Tolagu que ya llevas dos seguidas, cuñao. Tú mismo puedes editar tu post e incluirlo



Coño, el oráculo del foro poniendo un precio por encima de 20$, ver para creer. Y entonces esos 12$ ya no llegarán o cómo es la cosa?


----------



## NicoTesla (22 Feb 2021)

Este finde me he despistado y no he apostado en la timba.

Pero veo que la semana empieza fuerte. A ver si tenemos una alegría y se acerca al anterior máximo.

Salu2


----------



## romanillo (23 Feb 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Coño, el oráculo del foro poniendo un precio por encima de 20$, ver para creer. Y entonces esos 12$ ya no llegarán o cómo es la cosa?



Los 12 van para largo, pero llegaran, incluso tuve que poner un día el máximo no por convicción si no por protegerme en largo de las ridículas predicciones del ahora desaparecido @Depeche el cual espero que este bien aunque haya desaparecido.


----------



## romanillo (23 Feb 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Sólo han sido 14 minutos después de las 0 h ,por ser el pitoniso del floro lo dejamos aunque si aciertas no te llevarás onzas, sólo puntos. Intenta postearlo a lo largo del finde, y no te cargues más a Tolagu que ya llevas dos seguidas, cuñao. Tú mismo puedes editar tu post e incluirlo




Pero si yo lo que hago es coger al ultimo y lo pongo, seguramente no me aparezca por que quizás me haya bloqueado.

Es lo que tiene decir la verdad que muchos te acaban odiando y te bloquean por eso no es que no lo ponga es que no veo sus mensajes.


----------



## estupeharto (23 Feb 2021)

romanillo dijo:


> Pero si yo lo que hago es coger al ultimo y lo pongo, seguramente no me aparezca por que quizás me haya bloqueado.
> 
> Es lo que tiene decir la verdad que muchos te acaban odiando y te bloquean por eso no es que no lo ponga es que no veo sus mensajes.



ok, deber ser eso.
Puedes pegar su línea debajo de la tuya:

26,40$_Tolagu

Una solución sería cerrar sesión, copiar, abrir sesión, pegar. Así no se borraría nadie.


----------



## romanillo (26 Feb 2021)

Efectivamente debe de tenerme bloqueado, he tenido que mirar desde otro navegador para verlo.

Menudo analfabeto no se como va a estar a la ultima en noticias de plata bloqueándome a mi que soy la mayor eminencia en plata, bitcoin y tesla del foro, también en oro, las avestruces meten sus cabezas debajo de las alas pensando que así se salvaran del peligro.


29,60$_migozoenunpozo
29,50$_ AU10KAG1K
29,35$_Elbruce
29,00$_Forcopula
28,82$_andydepaso
28,50$_Somedus
28.10$_Erzam
28,01$_scratch
27,90$_nedantes
27,80$_Harrymorgan
27,74$_estupeharto
27,70$_ElMayoL
27,65$_Tichy
27,56$_cdametalero
27,47$_timi
27,40$_Muttley
27,33$_Justo Bueno
27,27$_Bruce Leía a Kierkegaard
27,10$_PENTAF
27,00$_veloc
26,80$_Berciano230
26,60$_Romanillo
26,40$_Tolagu


----------



## Veloc (26 Feb 2021)

Bueno, a falta de hora y media para el cierre, esta semana la victoria se la están disputando @romanillo y @Tolagu .


----------



## timi (26 Feb 2021)

Veloc dijo:


> Bueno, a falta de hora y media para el cierre, esta semana la victoria se la están disputando *romanillo* y .


----------



## Tolagu (26 Feb 2021)

Gana el rumano, el oráculo. Ya tiene huevos. Os vais a cagar el añito que va a dar.


----------



## timi (26 Feb 2021)

felicidades


----------



## Berciano230 (26 Feb 2021)

*26.68$*



Tolagu dijo:


> Gana el rumano, el oráculo. Ya tiene huevos. Os vais a cagar el añito que va a dar.



*Puto rumanillo* vino a joderme mi minuto de gloria¡¡¡


@romanillo


----------



## estupeharto (26 Feb 2021)

Felicidades a los acertantes.
Oráculo de Delfos, como entraste tarde ya te comenté que si ganabas sólo tendrías los puntos. Por primera vez el ganador no se lleva la onza, qué se le va a hacer, la próxima vez será.


----------



## Tolagu (26 Feb 2021)

Berciano230 dijo:


> *Puto rumanillo* vino a joderme mi minuto de gloria¡¡¡



Calla coño, que yo a las 9 y media lo tenía !!! Esta puta plata, menuda manipulación, me la suben 20 centimos en 2 horas


----------



## Veloc (26 Feb 2021)

Felicidades a los ganadores, llevamos algunas semanas en que los los osos se imponen a los toros.


----------



## ElMayoL (27 Feb 2021)

Felicidades rumanillo


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (27 Feb 2021)

Felicidades a todos menos al ganador. 
Solo recordar al respetable aquello de que hasta un reloj roto acierta la hora dos veces al día.

26, 68$ para esta semana


----------



## Veloc (27 Feb 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard____26,68 $
Veloc______________________26,55 $


----------



## Tichy (27 Feb 2021)

Tichy_______________________27,24$
Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard____26,68 $
Veloc______________________26,55 $


----------



## Berciano230 (27 Feb 2021)

Tichy ......................................27,24 $
Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard .......26,68 $
Veloc ......................................26,55 $
Berciano230...........................26,08 $


----------



## scratch (27 Feb 2021)

27,24$_Tichy
26,72$_scratch
26,68$_Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
26,55$_Veloc
26,08$_Berciano230


----------



## ElMayoL (27 Feb 2021)

Tichy ......................................27,24 $
Scratch...................................26,72 $
Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard .......26,68 $
Veloc ......................................26,55 $
Berciano230...........................26,08 $
ElMayoL.................................25,05 $


----------



## nedantes (27 Feb 2021)

nedantes...............................27,35 $
Tichy ......................................27,24 $
Scratch...................................26,72 $
Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard .......26,68 $
Veloc ......................................26,55 $
Berciano230...........................26,08 $
ElMayoL.................................25,05 $


----------



## Justo Bueno (27 Feb 2021)

Felicidades al rumano bipolar, intenta mantener la compostura y la humildad. Te aguantas sin tu onza de premio, por listo y por participar fuera de plazo. 
También felicidades a Veloc que se pone segundo en la general, con la medalla de plata virtual al cuello. Y me deja a mi con el cobre, digo el bronce...
No cambieis el formato de las apuestas, compañeros, que creo recordar que a estupeharto le iba mejor así por el tema de volcar los datos al Excel. 
Un saludo un abrazo, y hasta el próximo post.

nedantes_27,35$
Tichy_27,24$
scratch_26,72$
Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard_26,68$
*Justo Bueno_26,61$*
Veloc_26,55$
Berciano230_26,08$
ElMayoL_25,05$


----------



## cdametalero (27 Feb 2021)

nedantes_27,35$
Tichy_27,24$
cdametalero_26.78$
scratch_26,72$
Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard_26,68$
*Justo Bueno_26,61$*
Veloc_26,55$
Berciano230_26,08$
ElMayoL_25,05$


----------



## andy de paso (28 Feb 2021)

Andydepaso_39,93$
nedantes_27,35$
Tichy_27,24$
cdametalero_26.78$
scratch_26,72$
Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard_26,68$
Justo Bueno_26,61$
Veloc_26,55$
Berciano230_26,08$
ElMayoL_25,05$


----------



## TomBolillo (28 Feb 2021)

Yo no soy tan optimista como el forero de arriba, pero ahí va mi apuesta 

Andydepaso_39,93$
*TomBolillo*_28,00$
nedantes_27,35$
Tichy_27,24$
cdametalero_26.78$
scratch_26,72$
Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard_26,68$
Justo Bueno_26,61$
Veloc_26,55$
Berciano230_26,08$
ElMayoL_25,05$


----------



## Bamburojo (28 Feb 2021)

Andydepaso_39,93$
TomBolillo_28,00$
nedantes_27,35$
Tichy_27,24$
cdametalero_26.78$
scratch_26,72$
Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard_26,68$
*Bamburojo 26 65 $*
Justo Bueno_26,61$
Veloc_26,55$
Berciano230_26,08$
ElMayoL_25,05$


----------



## PENTAF (28 Feb 2021)

Andydepaso_39,93$
TomBolillo_28,00$
nedantes_27,35$
Tichy_27,24$
cdametalero_26.78$
scratch_26,72$
Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard_26,68$
Bamburojo 26 65 $
Justo Bueno_26,61$
Veloc_26,55$
Berciano230_26,08$
PENTAF_ 25,90$
ElMayoL_25,05$


----------



## romanillo (28 Feb 2021)

Veloc dijo:


> Felicidades a los ganadores, llevamos algunas semanas en que los los osos se imponen a los toros.



Gracias.



ElMayoL dijo:


> Felicidades rumanillo



Gracias, era cuestión de tiempo, varias semanas me habían dado un meneo en el ultimo dia que hacia que se escapara la victoria total y aplastante.



Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Felicidades a todos menos al ganador.
> Solo recordar al respetable aquello de que hasta un reloj roto acierta la hora dos veces al día.
> 
> 26, 68$ para esta semana



Gracias, en el fondo se que sientes plena admiración por mis vaticinios.




Justo Bueno dijo:


> Felicidades al rumano bipolar, intenta mantener la compostura y la humildad. Te aguantas sin tu onza de premio, por listo y por participar fuera de plazo.
> También felicidades a Veloc que se pone segundo en la general, con la medalla de plata virtual al cuello. Y me deja a mi con el cobre, digo el bronce...
> No cambieis el formato de las apuestas, compañeros, que creo recordar que a estupeharto le iba mejor así por el tema de volcar los datos al Excel.
> Un saludo un abrazo, y hasta el próximo post.




Siempre fui humilde, es seña de identidad.


Pronto tendremos esa plata prometida en menos de 15 euros onza y sobre los 12 eurillos, no desesperéis pues todo llegara.


----------



## romanillo (28 Feb 2021)

Andydepaso_39,93$
TomBolillo_28,00$
nedantes_27,35$
Tichy_27,24$
cdametalero_26.78$
scratch_26,72$
Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard_26,68$
Bamburojo 26 65 $
Justo Bueno_26,61$
Veloc_26,55$
Berciano230_26,08$
PENTAF_ 25,90$
Romanillo_ 25,40$
ElMayoL_25,05$


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Feb 2021)

Felucidades Romanillo en esta exigente competición

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Feb 2021)

Andydepaso_39,93$
TomBolillo_28,00$
nedantes_27,35$
Tichy_27,24$
Harrymorgan-27.00$
cdametalero_26.78$
scratch_26,72$
Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard_26,68$
Bamburojo 26 65 $
Justo Bueno_26,61$
Veloc_26,55$
Berciano230_26,08$
PENTAF_ 25,90$
Romanillo_ 25,40$
ElMayoL_25,05$

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NicoTesla (28 Feb 2021)

Andydepaso_39,93$
TomBolillo_28,00$
nedantes_27,35$
Tichy_27,24$
Nico Tesla 27,12$
Harrymorgan-27.00$
cdametalero_26.78$
scratch_26,72$
Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard_26,68$
Bamburojo 26 65 $
Justo Bueno_26,61$
Veloc_26,55$
Berciano230_26,08$
PENTAF_ 25,90$
Romanillo_ 25,40$
ElMayoL_25,05$


----------



## CondeDeMontecristo (28 Feb 2021)

Andydepaso_39,93$
TomBolillo_28,00$
nedantes_27,35$
Tichy_27,24$
Nico Tesla 27,12$
Harrymorgan-27.00$
cdametalero_26.78$
scratch_26,72$
Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard_26,68$
Bamburojo 26 65 $
Justo Bueno_26,61$
Veloc_26,55$
Berciano230_26,08$
PENTAF_ 25,90$
Romanillo_ 25,40$
ElMayoL_25,05$
CondeDeMontecristo_26,25$


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (28 Feb 2021)

Andydepaso_39,93$
TomBolillo_28,00$
Migozoenunpozo_27,50$
nedantes_27,35$
Tichy_27,24$
Nico Tesla 27,12$
Harrymorgan-27.00$
cdametalero_26.78$
scratch_26,72$
Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard_26,68$
Bamburojo 26 65 $
Justo Bueno_26,61$
Veloc_26,55$
Berciano230_26,08$
PENTAF_ 25,90$
Romanillo_ 25,40$
ElMayoL_25,05$
CondeDeMontecristo_26,25$


----------



## Somedus (28 Feb 2021)

Andydepaso_39,93$
TomBolillo_28,00$
Migozoenunpozo_27,50$ 
nedantes_27,35$
Tichy_27,24$
Nico Tesla 27,12$
Harrymorgan-27.00$
Somedus_26,90$
cdametalero_26.78$
scratch_26,72$
Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard_26,68$
Bamburojo 26 65 $
Justo Bueno_26,61$
Veloc_26,55$
CondeDeMontecristo_26,25$
Berciano230_26,08$
PENTAF_ 25,90$
Romanillo_ 25,40$
ElMayoL_25,05$

Edito el mensaje anterior para poner en orden decreciente, pues CondedeMontecristo estaba mal posicionado.

Saludos.


----------



## marquen2303 (28 Feb 2021)

Andydepaso_39,93$
marquen2303_28,60$
TomBolillo_28,00$
Migozoenunpozo_27,50$
nedantes_27,35$
Tichy_27,24$
Nico Tesla 27,12$
Harrymorgan-27.00$
Somedus_26,90$
cdametalero_26.78$
scratch_26,72$
Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard_26,68$
Bamburojo 26 65 $
Justo Bueno_26,61$
Veloc_26,55$
CondeDeMontecristo_26,25$
Berciano230_26,08$
PENTAF_ 25,90$
Romanillo_ 25,40$
ElMayoL_25,05$


----------



## CondeDeMontecristo (28 Feb 2021)

39,93$_Andydepaso
28,60$_marquen2303
28,00$_TomBolillo
27,50$_Migozoenunpozo
27,35$_nedantes
27,24$_Tichy
27,12$_Nico Tesla
27,00$_Harrymorgan
26,90$_Somedus
26,78$_cdametalero
26,72$_scratch
27,68$_Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
26,65$_Bamburojo
26,61$_Justo Bueno
26,55$_Veloc
26,25$_CondeDeMontecristo
26,08$_Berciano230
25,90$_PENTAF
25,40$_Romanillo
25,05$_ElMayoL

*Pido disculpas y aprovecho para trasladar las cifras a la parte delantera, así se lee mejor.


----------



## Erzam (28 Feb 2021)

39,93$_Andydepaso
28,60$_marquen2303
28,00$_TomBolillo
27.60$_Erzam
27,50$_Migozoenunpozo
27,35$_nedantes
27,24$_Tichy
27,12$_Nico Tesla
27,00$_Harrymorgan
26,90$_Somedus
26,78$_cdametalero
26,72$_scratch
27,68$_Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
26,65$_Bamburojo
26,61$_Justo Bueno
26,55$_Veloc
26,25$_CondeDeMontecristo
26,08$_Berciano230
25,90$_PENTAF
25,40$_Romanillo
25,05$_ElMayoL


----------



## Tolagu (28 Feb 2021)

39,93$_Andydepaso
28,60$_marquen2303
28,00$_TomBolillo
27.60$_Erzam
27,50$_Migozoenunpozo
27,35$_nedantes
27,24$_Tichy
27,12$_Nico Tesla
27,00$_Harrymorgan
26,90$_Somedus
26,78$_cdametalero
26,72$_scratch
27,68$_Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
26,65$_Bamburojo
26,61$_Justo Bueno
26,55$_Veloc
26,25$_CondeDeMontecristo
26,08$_Berciano230
25,90$_PENTAF
25,50$_Tolagu
25,40$_Romanillo
25,05$_ElMayoL


----------



## Forcopula (28 Feb 2021)

39,93$_Andydepaso
29,00$_Forcopula
28,70$_AU10KAG1K
28,60$_marquen2303
28,00$_TomBolillo
27.60$_Erzam
27,50$_Migozoenunpozo
27,35$_nedantes
27,24$_Tichy
27,12$_Nico Tesla
27,00$_Harrymorgan
26,90$_Somedus
26,78$_cdametalero
26,72$_scratch
27,68$_Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
26,65$_Bamburojo
26,61$_Justo Bueno
26,55$_Veloc
26,25$_CondeDeMontecristo
26,08$_Berciano230
25,90$_PENTAF
25,50$_Tolagu
25,40$_Romanillo
25,05$_ElMayoL


----------



## timi (28 Feb 2021)

39,93$_Andydepaso
29,00$_Forcopula
28,70$_AU10KAG1K
28,60$_marquen2303
28,00$_TomBolillo
27.60$_Erzam
27,50$_Migozoenunpozo
27,35$_nedantes
27,24$_Tichy
27,17$_timi
27,12$_Nico Tesla
27,00$_Harrymorgan
26,90$_Somedus
26,78$_cdametalero
26,72$_scratch
26,68$_Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
26,65$_Bamburojo
26,61$_Justo Bueno
26,55$_Veloc
26,25$_CondeDeMontecristo
26,08$_Berciano230
25,90$_PENTAF
25,50$_Tolagu
25,40$_Romanillo
25,05$_ElMayoL


----------



## Muttley (28 Feb 2021)

39,93$_Andydepaso
29,00$_Forcopula
28,70$_AU10KAG1K
28,60$_marquen2303
28,00$_TomBolillo
27,70$_Muttley 
27.60$_Erzam
27,50$_Migozoenunpozo
27,35$_nedantes
27,24$_Tichy
27,17$_timi
27,12$_Nico Tesla
27,00$_Harrymorgan
26,90$_Somedus
26,78$_cdametalero
26,72$_scratch
26,68$_Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
26,65$_Bamburojo
26,61$_Justo Bueno
26,55$_Veloc
26,25$_CondeDeMontecristo
26,08$_Berciano230
25,90$_PENTAF
25,50$_Tolagu
25,40$_Romanillo
25,05$_ElMayoL


----------



## ElMayoL (28 Feb 2021)

Suerte q todos.


----------



## estupeharto (28 Feb 2021)

39,93$_Andydepaso
29,00$_Forcopula
28,70$_AU10KAG1K
28,60$_marquen2303
28,00$_TomBolillo
27,70$_Muttley
27.60$_Erzam
27,50$_Migozoenunpozo
27,43$_estupeharto
27,35$_nedantes
27,24$_Tichy
27,17$_timi
27,12$_Nico Tesla
27,00$_Harrymorgan
26,90$_Somedus
26,78$_cdametalero
26,72$_scratch
26,68$_Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
26,65$_Bamburojo
26,61$_Justo Bueno
26,55$_Veloc
26,25$_CondeDeMontecristo
26,08$_Berciano230
25,90$_PENTAF
25,50$_Tolagu
25,40$_Romanillo
25,05$_ElMayoL


----------



## TomBolillo (28 Feb 2021)

Récord de participación para esta semana


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Mar 2021)

romanillo dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Gracias, era cuestión de tiempo, varias semanas me habían dado un meneo en el ultimo dia que hacia que se escapara la victoria total y aplastante.
> 
> ...





Viendo el palo que le han metido a la plata esta semana y que en estos momentos romanillo volveria a ganar por segunda semana seguida desde la distancia y la neutralidad quiero que sepais que vendo sogas resistentes y de calidad por si alguno las necesita en caso de que esto acabe asi mañana.


----------



## timi (5 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Viendo el palo que le han metido a la plata esta semana y que en estos momentos romanillo volveria a ganar por segunda semana seguida desde la distancia y la neutralidad quiero que sepais que vendo sogas resistentes y de calidad por si alguno las necesita en caso de que esto acabe asi mañana.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (5 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Viendo el palo que le han metido a la plata esta semana y que en estos momentos romanillo volveria a ganar por segunda semana seguida desde la distancia y la neutralidad quiero que sepais que vendo sogas resistentes y de calidad por si alguno las necesita en caso de que esto acabe asi mañana.



Pisos, latunes, mascarillas, metales, criptos. sogas, etc. Chico, vendes de todo ¿No serás Apu el del badulaque?


----------



## TomBolillo (5 Mar 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Pisos, latunes, mascarillas, metales, criptos. sogas, etc. Chico, vendes de todo ¿No serás Apu el del badulaque?



Te faltaron los pájaros y los negros bolivianos 

Es un tano gandalú chatarrero y mercadillero, un tipo con recursos, vamos. Por lo que vender, te vende lo que haga farta payo. Si compró hace poco a 200€/kg cuando la onza le hacía guiños a los 24€, imagínate ahora. Igual la consigue gratis y todo. Si ya lo dijo el Keiser que los metales ahora valen menos que el papel Albal®.


----------



## timi (5 Mar 2021)

y los coches , en concreto de la marca ford


----------



## ElMayoL (5 Mar 2021)

Un empujón más abajo y me llevo el podio.


----------



## romanillo (5 Mar 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Te faltaron los pájaros y los negros bolivianos
> 
> Es un tano gandalú chatarrero y mercadillero, un tipo con recursos, vamos. Por lo que vender, te vende lo que haga farta payo. Si compró hace poco a 200€/kg cuando la onza le hacía guiños a los 24€, imagínate ahora. Igual la consigue gratis y todo. Si ya lo dijo el Keiser que los metales ahora valen menos que el papel Albal®.




Puedes ir dándome la enhorabuena.


----------



## romanillo (5 Mar 2021)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Un empujón más abajo y me llevo el podio.



Nada de eso, ahora que estoy primero no te dejare la calle libre como hizo Jesire con Fermin Cacho en Barcelona 92, conformate con la plata.


----------



## romanillo (5 Mar 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Récord de participación para esta semana



Todos destruidos por la sabiduría de el patrón Romanillo.


Vamos a llamar juntos a @Depeche quizás hagamos fuerza para que inque la rodilla ante el único y verdadero sabio predecidor del precio de la plata y me de la enhorabuena sin recor alguno.

@Depeche vuelve a particupar en el juego aunque la plata se vaya a los precios que dije poquito a poquito.


----------



## estupeharto (5 Mar 2021)

Felicitaciones a los cracks


----------



## ElMayoL (5 Mar 2021)

romanillo dijo:


> Todos destruidos por la sabiduría de el patrón Romanillo.
> 
> 
> Vamos a llamar juntos a @Depeche quizás hagamos fuerza para que inque la rodilla ante el único y verdadero sabio predecidor del precio de la plata y me de la enhorabuena sin recor alguno.
> ...



A mi no me has destruido.


----------



## ElMayoL (5 Mar 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 589716



Si acaba así habré ganado yo no?? 
perdona, a 25,24 gana el rumanillo, a 25,22 haría yo, es así?!


----------



## romanillo (5 Mar 2021)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Si acaba así habré ganado yo no??
> perdona, a 25,24 gana el rumanillo, a 25,22 haría yo, es así?!




Esta en 25,28 ahora mismo, has sido totalmente destruido y aniquilado pero compartiré el glorioso pódium contigo.

VENI VINI and to @Depeche VICI


----------



## Berciano230 (5 Mar 2021)

Felicidades al rumanillo y a ElMayol @estupeharto os mandara las correspondientes onzillas barateras


----------



## ElMayoL (5 Mar 2021)

romanillo dijo:


> Esta en 25,28 ahora mismo, has sido totalmente destruido y aniquilado pero compartiré el glorioso pódium contigo.
> 
> VENI VINI and to @Depeche VICI



Jajajajj


----------



## ElMayoL (6 Mar 2021)

romanillo dijo:


> Esta en 25,28 ahora mismo, has sido totalmente destruido y aniquilado pero compartiré el glorioso pódium contigo.
> 
> VENI VINI and to @Depeche VICI



Has ganado gracias a una subida de última hora.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (6 Mar 2021)

Gloria y efusivas felicitaciones para el ganador semanal ElMayoL. 
¿pero a cuanto cerró finalmente?


----------



## Tolagu (6 Mar 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Gloria y efusivas felicitaciones para el ganador semanal ElMayoL.
> ¿pero a cuanto cerró finalmente?



Cada web da un precio. A ver si el rumano ha repetido.....
Al final cual fue la página que se fijó, la de 24hgold ????
Esta: Gold and Silver Quotes News and Data
???


----------



## Tichy (6 Mar 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Cada web da un precio. A ver si el rumano ha repetido.....
> Al final cual fue la página que se fijó, la de 24hgold ????
> Esta: Gold and Silver Quotes News and Data
> ???



Ahí cerró a 25, 24, que ganaría romanillo. En gold.de el cierre está en 25,22, que ganaría elMayol. No obstante, como 24hgold fallaba mucho se quedó en dar por bueno lo que pusiera otra página. No recuerdo cual, pero seguro que @estupeharto nos lo aclara.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (6 Mar 2021)

¿Quien es romanillo?


----------



## Tichy (6 Mar 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> ¿Quien es romanillo?



Aka puterillo (entre otros)


----------



## CondeDeMontecristo (6 Mar 2021)

*RESULTADO Semana n°09 '21*

39,93$_Andydepaso
29,00$_Forcopula
28,70$_AU10KAG1K
28,60$_marquen2303
28,00$_TomBolillo
27,70$_Muttley
27.60$_Erzam
27,50$_Migozoenunpozo
27,43$_estupeharto
27,35$_nedantes
27,24$_Tichy
27,17$_timi
27,12$_Nico Tesla
27,00$_Harrymorgan
26,90$_Somedus
26,78$_cdametalero
26,72$_scratch
26,68$_Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
26,65$_Bamburojo
26,61$_Justo Bueno
26,55$_Veloc
26,25$_CondeDeMontecristo
26,08$_Berciano230
25,90$_PENTAF
25,50$_Tolagu
25,40$_Romanillo
*25,225*$ _CIERRE 05/03/21 22:55_
25,05$_ElMayoL

Fuente: Valor actual de la Plata en Dólares Estadounidenses (USD) BULLION RATES


----------



## estupeharto (6 Mar 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 589716





ElMayoL dijo:


> Si acaba así habré ganado yo no??
> perdona, a 25,24 gana el rumanillo, a 25,22 haría yo, es así?!





Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Gloria y efusivas felicitaciones para el ganador semanal ElMayoL.
> ¿pero a cuanto cerró finalmente?





Tolagu dijo:


> Cada web da un precio. A ver si el rumano ha repetido.....
> Al final cual fue la página que se fijó, la de 24hgold ????
> Esta: Gold and Silver Quotes News and Data
> ???





Tichy dijo:


> Ahí cerró a 25, 24, que ganaría romanillo. En gold.de el cierre está en 25,22, que ganaría elMayol. No obstante, como 24hgold fallaba mucho se quedó en dar por bueno lo que pusiera otra página. No recuerdo cual, pero seguro que @estupeharto nos lo aclara.



Pillé sitio para poner la clasificación más tarde y que no quedara mezclada con resultados de la próxima.
El sitio que acordamos hace unas semanas para el resultado final es el de goldprice.

Se puede coger otro, pero tiene que decidirse antes de que empiece la ronda.
Éste está bien, sencillo de mirar en cualquier momento.
Al final siempre habrá unas centésimas entre unas páginas u otras, pero para nosotros es irrelevante, siempre que esté claro para todos el que repartirá justicia y onzas.


----------



## Tichy (6 Mar 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pillé sitio para poner la clasificación más tarde y que no quedara mezclada con resultados de la próxima.
> El sitio que acordamos hace unas semanas para el resultado final es el de goldprice.
> 
> Se puede coger otro, pero tiene que decidirse antes de que empiece la ronda.
> ...



OK. Entonces está claro que esta semana ha ganado romanillo. Hay que felicitarle pues, no solo por el acierto en el pronóstico sino por su elegancia, modestia y buen tono en la victoria en este JUEGO.


----------



## Tolagu (6 Mar 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pillé sitio para poner la clasificación más tarde y que no quedara mezclada con resultados de la próxima.
> El sitio que acordamos hace unas semanas para el resultado final es el de goldprice.
> 
> Se puede coger otro, pero tiene que decidirse antes de que empiece la ronda.
> ...



Aclarada la página, pues.

Y felicitaciones al rumano (pese a haberme llamado ignorante) al que efectivamente tengo en ignore por una cuestión de salud mental


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (6 Mar 2021)

25,24$—bruce lee a Kierkegaard


----------



## Tichy (6 Mar 2021)

26,24$---Tichy 
25,24$—bruce lee a Kierkegaard


----------



## cdametalero (6 Mar 2021)

26,24$---Tichy
26,08$---Cdametalero
25,24$—bruce lee a Kierkegaard


----------



## Tolagu (6 Mar 2021)

26,24$---Tichy
26,08$---Cdametalero
25,50$---Tolagu
25,24$---Bruce lee a Kierkegaard


----------



## romanillo (6 Mar 2021)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Has ganado gracias a una subida de última hora.



fuiste el unico rival que en la carrera pudo seguir el ritmo hasta el ultimo 200 metros.


----------



## romanillo (6 Mar 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> OK. Entonces está claro que esta semana ha ganado romanillo. Hay que felicitarle pues, no solo por el acierto en el pronóstico sino por su elegancia, modestia y buen tono en la victoria en este JUEGO.




Sabia que podrían haber intentos de quitarme la victoria buscando resultados por paginas poco convincentes, incluso sabia que algún forero intentaría crear un duplicado de la pagina oficial para quitar esos centimillos a la plata que me dejaran fuera del primer puesto.

Por eso tuve que empezar a reclamar la victoria quedando dos horas para llamar la atención de observadores internacionales neutrales como @estupeharto que me dieran justicia y por ente la victoria total por segunda semana consecutiva.

Esta semana será mas complicado ganar puesto que ya empezareis a replegar velas y tirar para abajo, la semana pasada sabia que la victoria estaría claramente entre @ElMayoL y yo mismo, no cabían mas posibilidades.

Intentaremos la proeza y la singularidad de volver a ganar por tercera semana consecutiva asaltando el primer lugar en la general aunque esto es una carrera de fondo en la que únicamente hay que ir estando bien situado para que no se escape el líder, mientras buscamos esa buena posición en la carrera iremos viendo como llegan los ansiados 12 euros onza.


----------



## romanillo (6 Mar 2021)

26,24$---Tichy
26,08$---Cdametalero
25,24$—bruce lee a Kierkegaard 
24.60$—Romanillo


----------



## Muttley (6 Mar 2021)

26,40$—Muttley 
26,24$---Tichy
26,08$---Cdametalero
25,24$—bruce lee a Kierkegaard
24.60$—Romanillo


----------



## Tolagu (6 Mar 2021)

Y la puta manía del rumano de quitarme, coño !!!


----------



## Tolagu (6 Mar 2021)

26,40$---Muttley
26,24$---Tichy
26,08$---Cdametalero
25,50$---Tolagu
25,24$---bruce lee a Kierkegaard
24.60$---Romanillo


----------



## andy de paso (6 Mar 2021)

Esta semana me voy abajo.

26,40$---Muttley
26,24$---Tichy
26,08$---Cdametalero
25,50$---Tolagu
25,24$---bruce lee a Kierkegaard
24.60$---Romanillo
21,21$-- Andy de paso


----------



## Veloc (6 Mar 2021)

26,40$---Muttley
26,24$---Tichy
26,08$---Cdametalero
25,50$---Tolagu
25,24$---bruce lee a Kierkegaard
25,00$---Veloc
24.60$---Romanillo
21,21$-- Andy de paso


----------



## NicoTesla (6 Mar 2021)

26,40$---Muttley
26,24$---Tichy
26,08$---Cdametalero
25,99$---Nico Tesla
25,50$---Tolagu
25,24$---bruce lee a Kierkegaard
25,00$---Veloc
24.60$---Romanillo
21,21$-- Andy de paso


----------



## Somedus (6 Mar 2021)

26,40$---Muttley
26,24$---Tichy
26,08$---Cdametalero
25,99$---Nico Tesla
25,50$---Tolagu
25,24$---bruce lee a Kierkegaard
25,10$---Somedus
25,00$---Veloc
24.60$---Romanillo
21,21$-- Andy de paso


----------



## nedantes (6 Mar 2021)

26,75$_nedantes
26,40$_Muttley
26,24$_Tichy
26,08$_Cdametalero
25,99$_Nico Tesla
25,50$_Tolagu
25,24$_bruce lee a Kierkegaard
25,10$_Somedus
25,00$_Veloc
24.60$_Romanillo
21,21$_Andy de paso


----------



## Justo Bueno (7 Mar 2021)

26,75$_nedantes
26,40$_Muttley
26,24$_Tichy
26,08$_Cdametalero
25,99$_Nico Tesla
25,50$_Tolagu
25,24$_bruce lee a Kierkegaard
25,10$_Somedus
25,00$_Veloc
24,88$_Justo Bueno
24.60$_Romanillo
21,21$_Andy de paso


----------



## Harrymorgan (7 Mar 2021)

27,00$- Harrymorgan
26,75$_nedantes
26,40$_Muttley
26,24$_Tichy
26,08$_Cdametalero
25,99$_Nico Tesla
25,50$_Tolagu
25,24$_bruce lee a Kierkegaard
25,10$_Somedus
25,00$_Veloc
24,88$_Justo Bueno
24.60$_Romanillo
21,21$_Andy de paso



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Berciano230 (7 Mar 2021)

27,00$- Harrymorgan
26,75$_nedantes
26,40$_Muttley
26,24$_Tichy
26,08$_Cdametalero
25,99$_Nico Tesla
25,50$_Tolagu
25,24$_bruce lee a Kierkegaard
25,10$_Somedus
25,00$_Veloc
24,88$_Justo Bueno
24.60$_Romanillo
24,10$_Berciano230
21,21$_Andy de paso


----------



## ElMayoL (7 Mar 2021)

27,00$- Harrymorgan
26,75$_nedantes
26,40$_Muttley
26,24$_Tichy
26,08$_Cdametalero
25,99$_Nico Tesla
25,50$_Tolagu
25,24$_bruce lee a Kierkegaard
25,10$_Somedus
25,00$_Veloc
24,88$_Justo Bueno
24.60$_Romanillo
24,40$ ElMayoL
24,10$_Berciano230
21,21$_Andy de paso


----------



## PENTAF (7 Mar 2021)

27,00$- Harrymorgan
26,75$_nedantes
26,40$_Muttley
26,24$_Tichy
26,08$_Cdametalero
25,99$_Nico Tesla
25,50$_Tolagu
25,40$_ PENTAF
25,24$_bruce lee a Kierkegaard
25,10$_Somedus
25,00$_Veloc
24,88$_Justo Bueno
24.60$_Romanillo
24,40$ ElMayoL
24,10$_Berciano230
21,21$_Andy de paso


----------



## Erzam (7 Mar 2021)

27,00$- Harrymorgan
26,75$_nedantes
26,50$_Erzam
26,40$_Muttley
26,24$_Tichy
26,08$_Cdametalero
25,99$_Nico Tesla
25,50$_Tolagu
25,40$_ PENTAF
25,24$_bruce lee a Kierkegaard
25,10$_Somedus
25,00$_Veloc
24,88$_Justo Bueno
24.60$_Romanillo
24,40$ ElMayoL
24,10$_Berciano230
21,21$_Andy de paso


----------



## Bamburojo (7 Mar 2021)

27,00$- Harrymorgan
26,75$_nedantes
26,50$_Erzam
26,40$_Muttley
26,24$_Tichy
26,08$_Cdametalero
25,99$_Nico Tesla
25,50$_Tolagu
25,40$_ PENTAF
25,24$_bruce lee a Kierkegaard
25,10$_Somedus
25,00$_Veloc
24,88$_Justo Bueno
24.60$_Romanillo
24.50$_Bamburojo
24,40$ ElMayoL
24,10$_Berciano230
21,21$_Andy de paso


----------



## timi (7 Mar 2021)

27,00$- Harrymorgan
26,75$_nedantes
26,50$_Erzam
26,40$_Muttley
26,24$_Tichy
26,08$_Cdametalero
25,99$_Nico Tesla
25,70$_timi
25,50$_Tolagu
25,40$_ PENTAF
25,24$_bruce lee a Kierkegaard
25,10$_Somedus
25,00$_Veloc
24,88$_Justo Bueno
24.60$_Romanillo
24.50$_Bamburojo
24,40$ ElMayoL
24,10$_Berciano230
21,21$_Andy de paso 

felicidades al ganador


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (7 Mar 2021)

27,27$_Migozoenunpozo
27,00$- Harrymorgan
26,75$_nedantes
26,50$_Erzam
26,40$_Muttley
26,24$_Tichy
26,08$_Cdametalero
25,99$_Nico Tesla
25,70$_timi
25,50$_Tolagu
25,40$_ PENTAF
25,24$_bruce lee a Kierkegaard
25,10$_Somedus
25,00$_Veloc
24,88$_Justo Bueno
24.60$_Romanillo
24.50$_Bamburojo
24,40$ ElMayoL
24,10$_Berciano230
21,21$_Andy de paso 

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Forcopula (7 Mar 2021)

27,50$_Forcopula
27,27$_Migozoenunpozo
27,00$- Harrymorgan
26,75$_nedantes
26,50$_Erzam
26,40$_Muttley
26,24$_Tichy
26,08$_Cdametalero
25,99$_Nico Tesla
25,70$_timi
25,50$_Tolagu
25,40$_ PENTAF
25,24$_bruce lee a Kierkegaard
25,10$_Somedus
25,00$_Veloc
24,88$_Justo Bueno
24.60$_Romanillo
24.50$_Bamburojo
24,40$ ElMayoL
24,10$_Berciano230
21,21$_Andy de paso


----------



## elbruce (7 Mar 2021)

27,50$_Forcopula
27,27$_Migozoenunpozo
27,00$- Harrymorgan
26,75$_nedantes
26,50$_Erzam
26,40$_Muttley
26,24$_Tichy
26,08$_Cdametalero
25,99$_Nico Tesla
25,70$_timi
25,50$_Tolagu
25,40$_ PENTAF
25,24$_bruce lee a Kierkegaard
25,10$_Somedus
25,00$_Veloc
24,88$_Justo Bueno
24.70$ Elbruce
24.60$_Romanillo
24.50$_Bamburojo
24,40$ ElMayoL
24,10$_Berciano230
21,21$_Andy de paso


----------



## sdPrincBurb (7 Mar 2021)

27,50$_Forcopula
27,27$_Migozoenunpozo
27,00$- Harrymorgan
26,75$_nedantes
26,55$_sdprincburb
26,50$_Erzam
26,40$_Muttley
26,24$_Tichy
26,08$_Cdametalero
25,99$_Nico Tesla
25,70$_timi
25,50$_Tolagu
25,40$_ PENTAF
25,24$_bruce lee a Kierkegaard
25,10$_Somedus
25,00$_Veloc
24,88$_Justo Bueno
24.70$ Elbruce
24.60$_Romanillo
24.50$_Bamburojo
24,40$ ElMayoL
24,10$_Berciano230
21,21$_Andy de paso


----------



## CondeDeMontecristo (7 Mar 2021)

27,60$_ AU10KAG1K
27,50$_Forcopula
27,27$_Migozoenunpozo
27,00$- Harrymorgan
26,75$_nedantes
26,55$_sdprincburb
26,50$_Erzam
26,40$_Muttley
26,24$_Tichy
26,08$_Cdametalero
25,99$_Nico Tesla
25,70$_timi
25,50$_Tolagu
25,40$_ PENTAF
25,24$_bruce lee a Kierkegaard
25,10$_Somedus
25,00$_Veloc
24,88$_Justo Bueno
24.70$ Elbruce
24.60$_Romanillo
24.50$_Bamburojo
24.30$_CondeDeMontecristo
24,40$ ElMayoL
24,10$_Berciano230
21,21$_Andy de paso


----------



## estupeharto (7 Mar 2021)

27,60$_ AU10KAG1K
27,50$_Forcopula
27,27$_Migozoenunpozo
27,00$- Harrymorgan
26,75$_nedantes
26,55$_sdprincburb
26,50$_Erzam
26,40$_Muttley
26,24$_Tichy
26,08$_Cdametalero
25,99$_Nico Tesla
25,70$_timi
25,50$_Tolagu
25,40$_ PENTAF
25,24$_bruce lee a Kierkegaard
25,10$_Somedus
25,00$_Veloc
24,88$_Justo Bueno
24.70$ Elbruce
24,68$_estupeharto
24.60$_Romanillo
24.50$_Bamburojo
24,40$ ElMayoL
24.30$_CondeDeMontecristo
24,10$_Berciano230
21,21$_Andy de paso


----------



## Eldetabarnia (7 Mar 2021)

27,60$_ AU10KAG1K
27,50$_Forcopula
27,27$_Migozoenunpozo
27,00$- Harrymorgan
26,75$_nedantes
26,55$_sdprincburb
26,50$_Erzam
26,40$_Muttley
26,24$_Tichy
26,08$_Cdametalero
25,99$_Nico Tesla
25,70$_timi
25,50$_Tolagu
25,40$_ PENTAF
25,24$_bruce lee a Kierkegaard
25,10$_Somedus
25,00$_Veloc
24,88$_Justo Bueno
24.70$ Elbruce
24,68$_estupeharto
24.60$_Romanillo
24.50$_Bamburojo
24,40$ ElMayoL
24.30$_CondeDeMontecristo
24,10$_Berciano230
23,95$_Eldetabarnia
21,21$_Andy de paso


----------



## OBDC (7 Mar 2021)

El próximo domingo estará en el crisol

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Mar 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> El próximo domingo estará en el crisol
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo




Que cabrones han encerrado al bueno de Romanillo, esta creando tendencia esta semana lo va a tener dificil con el marcaje que le han hecho.


----------



## timi (12 Mar 2021)




----------



## Tolagu (12 Mar 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Ahora mismo esta entre estos 2:
> 
> 25,99$_Nico Tesla
> 25,70$_timi
> ...



A mi los bonicos me han dejado tirado a última hora. Lógico por otra parte siendo viernes. Sic


----------



## Berciano230 (12 Mar 2021)

Felicidades!!! A los ganadores.

Arranco temprano que al que madruga dios le ayuda 

Berciano230 _ 24,10$


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (12 Mar 2021)

Felicitaciones confinadas


----------



## NicoTesla (12 Mar 2021)

MI primera victoria !!!!

Algo amarga porque la plata sigue baja.

Saludos

Nico Tesla


----------



## timi (12 Mar 2021)

felicidades @NicoTesla 

justo vencedor


----------



## Somedus (13 Mar 2021)

¡Felicidades a los ganadores!


26,10$_Somedus
24,10$_Berciano230

Saludos.


----------



## nedantes (13 Mar 2021)

Enhorabuena a los vencedores semanales

26,45$_nedantes
26,10$_Somedus
24,10$_Berciano230


----------



## Muttley (13 Mar 2021)

Buen finde!

26,60$_Muttley 
26,45$_nedantes
26,10$_Somedus
24,10$_Berciano230


----------



## Tichy (13 Mar 2021)

26,60$_Muttley
26,45$_nedantes
26,28$_Tichy 
26,10$_Somedus
24,10$_Berciano230


----------



## Veloc (13 Mar 2021)

26,60$_Muttley
26,45$_nedantes
26,28$_Tichy
26,10$_Somedus
25,80$_veloc
24,10$_Berciano230


----------



## timi (13 Mar 2021)

26,60$_Muttley
26,45$_nedantes
26,28$_Tichy
26,10$_Somedus
26,02$_timi
25,80$_veloc
24,10$_Berciano230


----------



## burbuje (13 Mar 2021)

27,00$ MiquelFP
26,60$_Muttley
26,45$_nedantes
26,35$_burbuje
26,28$_Tichy
26,10$_Somedus
26,02$_timi
25,80$_veloc
24,10$_Berciano230


----------



## Erzam (13 Mar 2021)

27,00$ MiquelFP
26,70$_Erzam
26,60$_Muttley
26,45$_nedantes
26,35$_burbuje
26,28$_Tichy
26,10$_Somedus
26,02$_timi
25,80$_veloc
24,10$_Berciano230


----------



## Justo Bueno (13 Mar 2021)

27,00$ MiquelFP
26,70$_Erzam
26,60$_Muttley
26,45$_nedantes
26,35$_burbuje
26,28$_Tichy
26,10$_Somedus
26,02$_timi
25,90$_Justo Bueno
25,80$_veloc
24,10$_Berciano230


----------



## Harrymorgan (14 Mar 2021)

27,00$ MiquelFP
26'80$_Harrymorgan
26,70$_Erzam
26,60$_Muttley
26,45$_nedantes
26,35$_burbuje
26,28$_Tichy
26,10$_Somedus
26,02$_timi
25,90$_Justo Bueno
25,80$_veloc
24,10$_Berciano230



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## andy de paso (14 Mar 2021)

27,27$ Andy de paso
27,00$ MiquelFP
26'80$_Harrymorgan
26,70$_Erzam
26,60$_Muttley
26,45$_nedantes
26,35$_burbuje
26,28$_Tichy
26,10$_Somedus
26,02$_timi
25,90$_Justo Bueno
25,80$_veloc
24,10$_Berciano230


----------



## ElMayoL (14 Mar 2021)

Enhorabuena a los acertantes.


----------



## ElMayoL (14 Mar 2021)

27,27$ Andy de paso
27,00$ MiquelFP
26'80$_Harrymorgan
26,70$_Erzam
26,60$_Muttley
26,50$_ElMayoL
26,45$_nedantes
26,35$_burbuje
26,28$_Tichy
26,10$_Somedus
26,02$_timi
25,90$_Justo Bueno
25,80$_veloc
24,10$_Berciano230


----------



## NicoTesla (14 Mar 2021)

27,27$ Andy de paso
27,00$ MiquelFP
26,90$ Nico Tesla
26'80$_Harrymorgan
26,70$_Erzam
26,60$_Muttley
26,50$_ElMayoL
26,45$_nedantes
26,35$_burbuje
26,28$_Tichy
26,10$_Somedus
26,02$_timi
25,90$_Justo Bueno
25,80$_veloc
24,10$_Berciano230


----------



## PENTAF (14 Mar 2021)

27,27$ Andy de paso
27,00$ MiquelFP
26,90$ Nico Tesla
26'80$_Harrymorgan
26,70$_Erzam
26,60$_Muttley
26,50$_ElMayoL
26,45$_nedantes
26,35$_burbuje
26,28$_Tichy
26,10$_Somedus
26,02$_timi
25,90$_Justo Bueno
25,80$_veloc
25,65$_ PENTAF
24,10$_Berciano230


----------



## cdametalero (14 Mar 2021)

27,27$ Andy de paso
27,00$ MiquelFP
26,90$ Nico Tesla
26'80$_Harrymorgan
26,70$_Erzam
26,60$_Muttley
26,50$_ElMayoL
26,45$_nedantes
26,35$_burbuje
26,28$_Tichy
26,10$_Somedus
26,02$_timi
25,90$_Justo Bueno
25'85$_Cdametalero
25,80$_veloc
25,65$_ PENTAF
24,10$_Berciano230


----------



## Eldetabarnia (14 Mar 2021)

27,27$ Andy de paso
27,00$ MiquelFP
26,90$ Nico Tesla
26'80$_Harrymorgan
26,70$_Erzam
26,60$_Muttley
26,50$_ElMayoL
26,48$ Eldetabarnia
26,45$_nedantes
26,35$_burbuje
26,28$_Tichy
26,10$_Somedus
26,02$_timi
25,90$_Justo Bueno
25'85$_Cdametalero
25,80$_veloc
25,65$_ PENTAF
24,10$_Berciano230


----------



## L'omertá (14 Mar 2021)

33,99$ L'omertá
27,27$ Andy de paso
27,00$ MiquelFP
26,90$ Nico Tesla
26'80$_Harrymorgan
26,70$_Erzam
26,60$_Muttley
26,50$_ElMayoL
26,48$ Eldetabarnia
26,45$_nedantes
26,35$_burbuje
26,28$_Tichy
26,10$_Somedus
26,02$_timi
25,90$_Justo Bueno
25'85$_Cdametalero
25,80$_veloc
25,65$_ PENTAF
24,10$_Berciano230


----------



## romanillo (14 Mar 2021)

NicoTesla dijo:


> MI primera victoria !!!!
> 
> Algo amarga porque la plata sigue baja.



Enhorabuena aunque si es amarga la victoria por que la plata esta baja, ve haciéndote el cuerpo a que aun le queda bajada.


----------



## romanillo (14 Mar 2021)

33,99$ L'omertá
27,40$ AU10KAG1K
27,27$ Andy de paso
27,00$ MiquelFP
26,90$ Nico Tesla
26'80$_Harrymorgan
26,70$_Erzam
26,60$_Muttley
26,50$_ElMayoL
26,48$ Eldetabarnia
26,45$_nedantes
26,35$_burbuje
26,28$_Tichy
26,10$_Somedus
26,02$_timi
25,90$_Justo Bueno
25'85$_Cdametalero
25,80$_veloc
25,65$_ PENTAF
25,50$_ Romanillo
24,10$_Berciano230


----------



## Forcopula (14 Mar 2021)

33,99$ L'omertá
28,00$_Forcopula
27,40$ AU10KAG1K
27,27$ Andy de paso
27,00$ MiquelFP
26,90$ Nico Tesla
26'80$_Harrymorgan
26,70$_Erzam
26,60$_Muttley
26,50$_ElMayoL
26,48$ Eldetabarnia
26,45$_nedantes
26,35$_burbuje
26,28$_Tichy
26,10$_Somedus
26,02$_timi
25,90$_Justo Bueno
25'85$_Cdametalero
25,80$_veloc
25,65$_ PENTAF
25,50$_ Romanillo
24,10$_Berciano230


----------



## janjononas (14 Mar 2021)

33,99$ L'omertá
28,00$_Forcopula
27,40$ AU10KAG1K
27,27$ Andy de paso
27,00$ MiquelFP
26,90$ Nico Tesla
26'80$_Harrymorgan
26,70$_Erzam
26,60$_Muttley
26,50$_ElMayoL
26,48$ Eldetabarnia
26,45$_nedantes
26,35$_burbuje
26,28$_Tichy
26,10$_Somedus
26,02$_timi
25,90$_Justo Bueno
25'85$_Cdametalero
25,80$_veloc
25,75$ janjononas
25,65$_ PENTAF
25,50$_ Romanillo
24,10$_Berciano230


----------



## Tolagu (14 Mar 2021)

33,99$ L'omertá
27,40$ AU10KAG1K
27,27$ Andy de paso
27,00$ MiquelFP
26,90$ Nico Tesla
26'80$_Harrymorgan
26,70$_Erzam
26,60$_Muttley
26,50$_ElMayoL
26,48$ Eldetabarnia
26,45$_nedantes
26,35$_burbuje
26,28$_Tichy
26,10$_Somedus
26,02$_timi
25,90$_Justo Bueno
25'85$_Cdametalero
25,80$_veloc
25,75$_janjononas
25,65$_PENTAF
25,50$_Romanillo
25,20$_Tolagu
24,10$_Berciano230


----------



## elbruce (14 Mar 2021)

33,99$ L'omertá
27,55$ Elbruce
27,40$ AU10KAG1K
27,27$ Andy de paso
27,00$ MiquelFP
26,90$ Nico Tesla
26'80$_Harrymorgan
26,70$_Erzam
26,60$_Muttley
26,50$_ElMayoL
26,48$ Eldetabarnia
26,45$_nedantes
26,35$_burbuje
26,28$_Tichy
26,10$_Somedus
26,02$_timi
25,90$_Justo Bueno
25'85$_Cdametalero
25,80$_veloc
25,75$_janjononas
25,65$_PENTAF
25,50$_Romanillo
25,20$_Tolagu
24,10$_Berciano230


----------



## estupeharto (14 Mar 2021)

33,99$ L'omertá
27,55$ Elbruce
27,40$ AU10KAG1K
27,27$ Andy de paso
27,00$ MiquelFP
26,90$ Nico Tesla
26'80$_Harrymorgan
26,70$_Erzam
26,67$_estupeharto
26,60$_Muttley
26,50$_ElMayoL
26,48$ Eldetabarnia
26,45$_nedantes
26,35$_burbuje
26,28$_Tichy
26,10$_Somedus
26,02$_timi
25,90$_Justo Bueno
25'85$_Cdametalero
25,80$_veloc
25,75$_janjononas
25,65$_PENTAF
25,50$_Romanillo
25,20$_Tolagu
24,10$_Berciano230


----------



## estupeharto (15 Mar 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Presento una *queja formal* porque desde el Rumano (ya es la segunda vez) hacia abajo (el ultimo el muy *honorable* conductor/jurado/sustentor de este concurso ), en *total 6 participantes*, habeis pronosticado los 6 *fuera del plazo temporal legal*. En USA el cambio horario empezo ayer y es una hora antes (durara 2 semanas, para la proxima semana sera lo mismo y *esto empezara a las 11:00 del domingo NO a las 00:00*).
> Espero que se revise y pido la descalificacion de la entrega de la onza para los 6 , llegado el caso de que alguno sea el ganador y *dar la onza* al segundo ,tercero o el primero de la lista que sea el ganador legitimo por votar cuando se debe votar.
> 
> 
> ...





AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Has fulminado a un concursante
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Respecto al cambio de hora de los USA, al no haberlo puesto aquí como norma, se seguía con la misma regla de "antes de las 24 h" y la peña en general ni se habrá enterado, yo el primero.

No sé si vale la pena hacer cambios, ya que al final puede ser peor el remedio que la enfermedad.
Teniendo en cuenta lo que afectaría, por ejemplo, que alguien mire como empieza la cotización y eso influya en su pronóstico, estaríamos hablando de un inicio de la semana, que luego puede cambiar totalmente y más con la plata.

Yo lo dejaría así. El que quiera mirar ese comienzo lo puede hacer y si lo quiere tener en cuenta para su pronóstico pues tendrá que esperar hasta última hora del domingo.
La mayoría de la gente lo pone cuando pilla. Yo ayer casi se me pasa, lo suelo poner a última hora  

Y respecto a que alguien haya sido borrado sin querer al hacer copy paste, es algo que se puede dar. 

Aparte de que cada uno al postear compruebe que no se ha comido a nadie, la recomendación que se me ocurre es que cada uno revise si está en la última lista y el que no esté que lo diga para que pueda ser tenido en cuenta y actualizado.
Se le enviará 1/2 onza por las molestias.



Otra opción sería que en lugar de ponerlo ordenado de mayor a menor, lo pongamos ordenado por orden de apunte, poniendo en primer lugar el número que corresponda según el turno:

1. 25,37 fulanito
2. 26,02 menganito
3. 24.00 zutano
..

De esa forma se puede chequear más fácil que el número va aumentando y saber los que hay y detectar cualquier anomalía.

Luego la lista se ordenaría de mayor a menor cuando acabe el plazo. Tal vez sea la solución.


----------



## Tolagu (15 Mar 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Has fulminado a un concursante
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mil perdones. Cierto es que tengo que hacer el copy paste sin entrar registrado para evitar fulminar a los que tengo en ignore, pero no es el caso con @Forcopula . Ni puta idea de cómo me he comido al segundo. Ni idea. No volverá a ocurrir (je je je, al menos eso espero).

En cuanto a lo de la hora..... @estupeharto lleva razón y no influye un carajillo en cómo acabe el viernes. Salvo que asistamos a un madmax finde edition.


----------



## estupeharto (15 Mar 2021)

¿Qué ha pasado con el oráculo esta semana?
No lo vemos por aquí...
La onza ha llegado devuelta. Un vecino apuntó que había vuelto a Rumanía.


----------



## Tichy (20 Mar 2021)

Bueno, bueno, bueno. Pues esta semana el ojímetro gana al oráculo.


----------



## PENTAF (20 Mar 2021)

27,00$ MiquelFP 
26,70$ PENTAF


----------



## Muttley (20 Mar 2021)

27,20$ Muttley 
27,00$ MiquelFP
26,70$ PENTAF


----------



## timi (20 Mar 2021)

Felicidades Tichy

27,20$_Muttley
27,00$_MiquelFP
26,78$_timi
26,70$_PENTAF


----------



## Tichy (20 Mar 2021)

27,20$_Muttley
27,00$_MiquelFP
26,78$_timi
26,70$_PENTAF
26,62$_Tichy


----------



## Veloc (20 Mar 2021)

27,20$_Muttley
27,00$_MiquelFP
26,78$_timi
26,70$_PENTAF
26,62$_Tichy
26,50$_Veloc


----------



## andy de paso (20 Mar 2021)

27,82$_andydepaso
27,20$_Muttley
27,00$_MiquelFP
26,78$_timi
26,70$_PENTAF
26,62$_Tichy
26,50$_Veloc


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Mar 2021)

30,00$-Harrymorgan
27,82$_andydepaso
27,20$_Muttley
27,00$_MiquelFP
26,78$_timi
26,70$_PENTAF
26,62$_Tichy
26,50$_Veloc

Vamos que nos vamos

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (20 Mar 2021)

Felicidades, buen tiro.
Se aprieta la cabeza


----------



## Justo Bueno (20 Mar 2021)

Facilidades a los agraciados!

30,00$_Harrymorgan
27,82$_andydepaso
27,20$_Muttley
27,00$_MiquelFP
26,78$_timi
26,70$_PENTAF
26,66$_Justo Bueno
26,62$_Tichy
26,50$_Veloc


----------



## ElMayoL (20 Mar 2021)

30,00$_Harrymorgan
27,82$_andydepaso
27,20$_Muttley
27,00$_MiquelFP
26,78$_timi
26,70$_PENTAF
26,66$_Justo Bueno
26,62$_Tichy
26,50$_Veloc
26,90$_ElMayoL


----------



## Mediterrand (20 Mar 2021)

30,00$_Harrymorgan
27,82$_andydepaso
27,20$_Muttley
27,00$_MiquelFP
26,88$_Mediterrand
26,78$_timi
26,70$_PENTAF
26,66$_Justo Bueno
26,62$_Tichy
26,50$_Veloc
26,90$_ElMayoL


----------



## janjononas (20 Mar 2021)

30,00$_Harrymorgan
27,82$_andydepaso
27,20$_Muttley
27,00$_MiquelFP
26,88$_Mediterrand
26,78$_timi
26,70$_PENTAF
26,66$_Justo Bueno
26,62$_Tichy
26,50$_Veloc
26,90$_ElMayoL
25,78$_janjononas


----------



## Somedus (21 Mar 2021)

30,00$_Harrymorgan
27,82$_andydepaso
27,20$_Muttley
27,00$_MiquelFP
26,90$_ElMayoL
26,88$_Mediterrand
26,78$_timi
26,70$_PENTAF
26,66$_Justo Bueno
26,62$_Tichy
26,50$_Veloc
26,40$_Somedus
25,78$_janjononas


----------



## Erzam (21 Mar 2021)

30,00$_Harrymorgan
27,82$_andydepaso
27,20$_Muttley
27,00$_MiquelFP
26,90$_ElMayoL
26,88$_Mediterrand
26,78$_timi
26,70$_PENTAF
26,66$_Justo Bueno
26,62$_Tichy
26,50$_Veloc
26,40$_Somedus
26,30$_Erzam
25,78$_janjononas


----------



## Tolagu (21 Mar 2021)

30,00$_Harrymorgan
27,82$_andydepaso
27,20$_Muttley
27,00$_MiquelFP
26,90$_ElMayoL
26,88$_Mediterrand
26,78$_timi
26,70$_PENTAF
26,66$_Justo Bueno
26,62$_Tichy
26,50$_Veloc
26,40$_Somedus
26,30$_Erzam
25,78$_janjononas
25,70$_Tolagu


----------



## nedantes (21 Mar 2021)

Felicidades a los vencedores semanales!
30,00$_Harrymorgan
27,82$_andydepaso
27,65$_nedantes
27,20$_Muttley
27,00$_MiquelFP
26,90$_ElMayoL
26,88$_Mediterrand
26,78$_timi
26,70$_PENTAF
26,66$_Justo Bueno
26,62$_Tichy
26,50$_Veloc
26,40$_Somedus
26,30$_Erzam
25,78$_janjononas
25,70$_Tolagu


----------



## cdametalero (21 Mar 2021)

Felicidades a los vencedores. Esta semana repetimos precio:

30,00$_Harrymorgan
27,82$_andydepaso
27,65$_nedantes
27,20$_Muttley
27,00$_MiquelFP
26,90$_ElMayoL
26,88$_Mediterrand
26,78$_timi
26,70$_PENTAF
26,66$_Justo Bueno
26,62$_Tichy
26,50$_Veloc
26,40$_Somedus
26,30$_Erzam
25'85$_Cdametalero
25,78$_janjononas
25,70$_Tolagu


----------



## NicoTesla (21 Mar 2021)

30,00$_Harrymorgan
27,82$_andydepaso
27,65$_nedantes
27,20$_Muttley
27,10$ Nico Tesla
27,00$_MiquelFP
26,90$_ElMayoL
26,88$_Mediterrand
26,78$_timi
26,70$_PENTAF
26,66$_Justo Bueno
26,62$_Tichy
26,50$_Veloc
26,40$_Somedus
26,30$_Erzam
25'85$_Cdametalero
25,78$_janjononas
25,70$_Tolagu


----------



## burbuje (21 Mar 2021)

30,00$_Harrymorgan
27,82$_andydepaso
27,65$_nedantes
27,20$_Muttley
27,10$ Nico Tesla
27,00$_MiquelFP
26,90$_ElMayoL
26,88$_Mediterrand
26,78$_timi
26,70$_PENTAF
26,66$_Justo Bueno
26,62$_Tichy
26,50$_Veloc
26,45$_Burbuje
26,40$_Somedus
26,30$_Erzam
25'85$_Cdametalero
25,78$_janjononas
25,70$_Tolagu


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (21 Mar 2021)

30,00$_Harrymorgan
27,82$_andydepaso
27,65$_nedantes
27,20$_Muttley
27,10$ Nico Tesla
27,00$_MiquelFP
26,90$_ElMayoL
26,88$_Mediterrand
26,78$_timi
26,70$_PENTAF
26,66$_Justo Bueno
26,62$_Tichy
26,50$_Veloc
26,45$_Burbuje
26,40$_Somedus
26,30$_Erzam
26,00$_Migozoenunpozo
25'85$_Cdametalero
25,78$_janjononas
25,70$_Tolagu

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## olympus1 (21 Mar 2021)

23,45


----------



## Cipotecon (21 Mar 2021)

25.43


----------



## Tolagu (21 Mar 2021)

30,00$_Harrymorgan
27,82$_andydepaso
27,65$_nedantes
27,20$_Muttley
27,10$ Nico Tesla
27,00$_MiquelFP
26,90$_ElMayoL
26,88$_Mediterrand
26,78$_timi
26,70$_PENTAF
26,66$_Justo Bueno
26,62$_Tichy
26,50$_Veloc
26,45$_Burbuje
26,40$_Somedus
26,30$_Erzam
26,00$_Migozoenunpozo
25'85$_Cdametalero
25,78$_janjononas
25,70$_Tolagu
25,43$_Cipotecon
23,45$_olympus1

@olympus1 y @Cipotecon Para la próxima semana, la apuesta la debéis hacer copiando la lista y colocándola en orden.


----------



## Cipotecon (21 Mar 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> 30,00$_Harrymorgan
> 27,82$_andydepaso
> 27,65$_nedantes
> 27,20$_Muttley
> ...



perdon es mi primera semana; he visto que en las primeras paginas la cotizacion era en € y ahora en Dolaricos


----------



## Tolagu (21 Mar 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> perdon es mi primera semana; he visto que en las primeras paginas la cotizacion era en € y ahora en Dolaricos



Estas a tiempo de cambiarla de euros a dólares si es que te has equivocado


----------



## Forcopula (21 Mar 2021)

30,00$_Harrymorgan
28,15$_Forcopula
27,82$_andydepaso
27,65$_nedantes
27,20$_Muttley
27,10$ Nico Tesla
27,00$_MiquelFP
26,90$_ElMayoL
26,88$_Mediterrand
26,78$_timi
26,70$_PENTAF
26,66$_Justo Bueno
26,62$_Tichy
26,50$_Veloc
26,45$_Burbuje
26,40$_Somedus
26,30$_Erzam
26,00$_Migozoenunpozo
25'85$_Cdametalero
25,78$_janjononas
25,70$_Tolagu
25,43$_Cipotecon
23,45$_olympus1


----------



## Cipotecon (21 Mar 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Estas a tiempo de cambiarla de euros a dólares si es que te has equivocado



no me he equivocado, solo lo decia que no lo entendia jaja


----------



## romanillo (21 Mar 2021)

30,00$_Harrymorgan
28,15$_Forcopula
27,82$_andydepaso
27,65$_nedantes
27,20$_Muttley
27,10$ Nico Tesla
27,00$_MiquelFP
26,90$_ElMayoL
26,88$_Mediterrand
26,78$_timi
26,70$_PENTAF
26,66$_Justo Bueno
26,62$_Tichy
26,50$_Veloc
26,45$_Burbuje
26,40$_Somedus
26,30$_Erzam
26,00$_Migozoenunpozo
25'85$_Cdametalero
25,78$_janjononas
25,70$_Tolagu
25,60$_Romanillo
25,43$_Cipotecon
23,45$_olympus1


----------



## OBDC (21 Mar 2021)

30,00$_Harrymorgan
28,15$_Forcopula
27,82$_andydepaso
27,65$_nedantes
27,20$_Muttley
27,10$ Nico Tesla
27,00$_MiquelFP
26,90$_ElMayoL
26,88$_Mediterrand
26,78$_timi
26,70$_PENTAF
26,66$_Justo Bueno
26,62$_Tichy
26,50$_Veloc
26,45$_Burbuje
26,40$_Somedus
26,30$_Erzam
26,00$_Migozoenunpozo
25'85$_Cdametalero
25,78$_janjononas
25,70$_Tolagu
25,60$_Romanillo
25,43$_Cipotecon
23,45$_olympus1
18,25$_OBDC

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## elbruce (21 Mar 2021)

30,00$_Harrymorgan
28,15$_Forcopula
27,82$_andydepaso
27,65$_nedantes
27,50$ Elbruce
27,20$_Muttley
27,10$ Nico Tesla
27,00$_MiquelFP
26,90$_ElMayoL
26,88$_Mediterrand
26,78$_timi
26,70$_PENTAF
26,66$_Justo Bueno
26,62$_Tichy
26,50$_Veloc
26,45$_Burbuje
26,40$_Somedus
26,30$_Erzam
26,00$_Migozoenunpozo
25'85$_Cdametalero
25,78$_janjononas
25,70$_Tolagu
25,60$_Romanillo
25,43$_Cipotecon
23,45$_olympus1
18,25$_OBDC


----------



## estupeharto (22 Mar 2021)

Coño

30,00$_Harrymorgan
28,15$_Forcopula
27,82$_andydepaso
27,65$_nedantes
27,50$ Elbruce
27,20$_Muttley
27,10$ Nico Tesla
27,00$_MiquelFP
26,90$_ElMayoL
26,88$_Mediterrand
26,78$_timi
26,70$_PENTAF
26,66$_Justo Bueno
26,62$_Tichy
26,50$_Veloc
26,45$_Burbuje
26,40$_Somedus
26,30$_Erzam
26,06$_estupeharto
26,00$_Migozoenunpozo
25'85$_Cdametalero
25,78$_janjononas
25,70$_Tolagu
25,60$_Romanillo
25,43$_Cipotecon
23,45$_olympus1
18,25$_OBDC


----------



## OBDC (26 Mar 2021)

Huy, cuantos nervios, a ver quien acierta o está más cerca.

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## estupeharto (26 Mar 2021)

Tal como está el tema es probable que no haya mucho cambio y se quede así la clasificación, salvo el valor final.
Luego actualizaré.
Bueno, pues felicidades a los acertantes.
Cipotecón se estrena con victoria. Con el premio ya tienes para pagar los intereses negativos.


----------



## cdametalero (26 Mar 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Tal como está el tema es probable que no haya mucho cambio y se quede así la clasificación, salvo el valor final.
> Luego actualizaré.
> Bueno, pues felicidades a los acertantes.
> Cipotecón se estrena con victoria. Con el premio ya tienes para pagar los intereses negativos.



No hombre!!! Creo que a nadie le molestará que suba unos 70 centimillos y me lo llevo yo


----------



## estupeharto (26 Mar 2021)

cdametalero dijo:


> No hombre!!! Creo que a nadie le molestará que suba unos 70 centimillos y me lo llevo yo



A mí no desde luego


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Mar 2021)

Teneis miedo del profeta de la plata @romanillo ???

Seran sus profecias ciertas y veremos plata por debajo de los 14 euros onza ???

Va cogiendo carrerilla y ya lo teneis segundo de la general y cequita de dar la estocada al primero.


----------



## OBDC (26 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Teneis miedo del profeta de la plata @romanillo ???
> 
> Seran sus profecias ciertas y veremos plata por debajo de los 14 euros onza ???
> 
> Va cogiendo carrerilla y ya lo teneis segundo de la general y cequita de dar la estocada al primero.



Antes pasará por los 18 
Es fácil acertar poniéndose en un punto bajo, tarde o temprano pasará por ahí.

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Mar 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> perdon es mi primera semana; he visto que en las primeras paginas la cotizacion era en € y ahora en Dolaricos




Eres un puto genio del precio de la plata, te has planteado trabajar como guru para los precios de los metales ?

Piensas que la plata caera por debajo de los 14 euros la onza ?


----------



## Cipotecon (27 Mar 2021)

Me llena de orgullo y satisafaccion haber ganado; voy a repartir el premio entre todos los participantes; daré una cucaburra de plata a cada uno.


----------



## stuka (27 Mar 2021)

Hace más de una década abundaban blogs de “expertos” recomendando plata porque iba a subir al universo. Es una ventaja de ser viejuno, que los cuentos de Hamelin me resultan próximos.

Los he buscado, pero han borrado todo rastro para no quedar en ridículo.

En mis tiempos juveniles sí que me quedó grabado el comentario de una mujer de la familia aficionada a fruslerías...Me dijo –sorprendida ante mis comentarios- que esa mierda no valía nada en las joyerías. Que siempre han valido cuatro perras.

…Pero no era una “experta”, claro.


----------



## Tichy (27 Mar 2021)

Enhorabuena a los premiados y ya que nadie se anima, empiezo yo:

26,24__Tichy

Aprovecho para recordar que este hilo es para jugar. Puede apuntarse cualquiera o puede no hacerlo. Pero creo que los participantes en bloque agradeceríamos que los comentarios ajenos al juego en sí, se dejen para los otros muchos hilos abiertos sobre el tema. Da igual que sean sesudas aportaciones o idioteces.


----------



## andy de paso (27 Mar 2021)

26,24__Tichy
25,52__ andydepaso


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Mar 2021)

a 25...asi lleva lustros TETE....


----------



## Somedus (27 Mar 2021)

26,24$_Tichy
25,90$_Somedus
25,52$_ andydepaso


----------



## nedantes (27 Mar 2021)

Felicidades a los ganadores semanales!

26,24$_Tichy
25,90$_Somedus
25,52$_ andydepaso 
24,95$_nedantes


----------



## ElMayoL (27 Mar 2021)

26,24$_Tichy
25,90$_Somedus
25,52$_ andydepaso
24,95$_nedantes
25,10$_ElMayoL


----------



## Cipotecon (27 Mar 2021)

26,24$_Tichy
25,90$_Somedus
25,52$_ andydepaso
24,95$_nedantes
25,10$_ElMayoL
25,35_Cipotecon


----------



## janjononas (27 Mar 2021)

26,24$_Tichy
25,90$_Somedus
25,52$_ andydepaso
25,44_janjononas
25,35_Cipotecon
25,10$_ElMayoL
24,95$_nedantes


----------



## elbruce (28 Mar 2021)

27,05$ _Elbruce
26,24$_Tichy
25,90$_Somedus
25,52$_ andydepaso
25,44_janjononas
25,35_Cipotecon
25,10$_ElMayoL
24,95$_nedantes


----------



## NicoTesla (28 Mar 2021)

27,05$ _Elbruce
26,24$_Tichy
25,90$_Somedus
25,52$_ andydepaso
25,44_janjononas
25,35_Cipotecon
25,10$_ElMayoL
24,95$_nedantes 
24,85$ Nico Tesla


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (28 Mar 2021)

27,05$ _Elbruce
26,24$_Tichy
26,02$_Migozoenunpozo
25,90$_Somedus
25,52$_ andydepaso
25,44_janjononas
25,35_Cipotecon
25,10$_ElMayoL
24,95$_nedantes 
24,85$ Nico Tesla


Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Erzam (28 Mar 2021)

27,05$ _Elbruce
26,24$_Tichy
26,02$_Migozoenunpozo
25,90$_Somedus
25,80$_Erzam
25,52$_ andydepaso
25,44_janjononas
25,35_Cipotecon
25,10$_ElMayoL
24,95$_nedantes
24,85$ Nico Tesla


----------



## cdametalero (28 Mar 2021)

27,05$ _Elbruce
26,24$_Tichy
26,02$_Migozoenunpozo
25,90$_Somedus
25,80$_Erzam
25,52$_ andydepaso
25,44_janjononas
25,35_Cipotecon
25,26_Cdametalero
25,10$_ElMayoL
24,95$_nedantes
24,85$ Nico Tesla


----------



## PENTAF (28 Mar 2021)

27,05$ _Elbruce
26,24$_Tichy
26,02$_Migozoenunpozo
25,90$_Somedus
25,80$_Erzam
25,52$_ andydepaso
25,44_janjononas
25,35_Cipotecon
25,26_Cdametalero
25,19$_PENTAF
25,10$_ElMayoL
24,95$_nedantes
24,85$ Nico Tesla


----------



## timi (28 Mar 2021)

27,05$_Elbruce
26,24$_Tichy
26,02$_Migozoenunpozo
25,90$_Somedus
25,80$_Erzam
25,52$_andydepaso
25,44$_janjononas
25,35$_Cipotecon
25,26$_Cdametalero
25,19$_PENTAF
25,10$_ElMayoL
24,95$_nedantes
24,85$_Nico Tesla
24,62$_timi


----------



## L'omertá (28 Mar 2021)

27,05$_Elbruce
26,24$_Tichy
26,02$_Migozoenunpozo
25,90$_Somedus
25,80$_Erzam
25,52$_andydepaso
25,44$_janjononas
25,35$_Cipotecon
25,26$_Cdametalero
25,19$_PENTAF
25,10$_ElMayoL
24,95$_nedantes
24,85$_Nico Tesla
24,62$_timi 
24,00$_L'omertá


----------



## scratch (28 Mar 2021)

27,05$_Elbruce
26,24$_Tichy
26,02$_Migozoenunpozo
25,90$_Somedus
25,80$_Erzam
25,52$_andydepaso
25,44$_janjononas
25,35$_Cipotecon
25,26$_Cdametalero
25,19$_PENTAF
25,10$_ElMayoL
25,05$_scratch
24,95$_nedantes
24,85$_Nico Tesla
24,62$_timi 
24,00$_L'omertá


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Mar 2021)

27,05$_Elbruce
26,24$_Tichy
26,02$_Migozoenunpozo
25,90$_Somedus
25,80$_Erzam
25,52$_andydepaso
25,44$_janjononas
25,35$_Cipotecon
25,26$_Cdametalero
25,19$_PENTAF
25,10$_ElMayoL
25,05$_scratch
24,95$_nedantes
24,85$_Nico Tesla
24,62$_timi 
24,50$_Harymorgan
24,00$_L'omertá

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## olympus1 (28 Mar 2021)

24,65


----------



## Justo Bueno (28 Mar 2021)

27,05$_Elbruce
26,24$_Tichy
26,02$_Migozoenunpozo
25,90$_Somedus
25,80$_Erzam
25,66$_Justo Bueno
25,52$_andydepaso
25,44$_janjononas
25,35$_Cipotecon
25,26$_Cdametalero
25,19$_PENTAF
25,10$_ElMayoL
25,05$_scratch
24,95$_nedantes
24,85$_Nico Tesla
24,62$_timi
24,50$_Harymorgan
24,00$_L'omertá


----------



## Tolagu (28 Mar 2021)

27,05$_Elbruce
26,24$_Tichy
26,02$_Migozoenunpozo
25,90$_Somedus
25,80$_Erzam
25,66$_Justo Bueno
25,52$_andydepaso
25,44$_janjononas
25,35$_Cipotecon
25,26$_Cdametalero
25,19$_PENTAF
25,10$_ElMayoL
25,05$_scratch
24,95$_nedantes
24,85$_Nico Tesla
24,65$_olympus1
24,62$_timi
24,50$_Harymorgan
24,40$_Tolagu
24,00$_L'omertá


----------



## Tolagu (28 Mar 2021)

@olympus1 Te he recolocado la apuesta. acuérdate que tienes que copiar la lista, e insertar tu apuesta en orden


----------



## Justo Bueno (28 Mar 2021)

@Tolagu Hemos coincidido en el tiempo al postear en el hilo, y has colocado la apuesta del bot antiguo olympus, y me has sacado a mi LOL, lo arreglo:

27,05$_Elbruce
26,24$_Tichy
26,02$_Migozoenunpozo
25,90$_Somedus
25,80$_Erzam
25,66$_*Justo Bueno*
25,52$_andydepaso
25,44$_janjononas
25,35$_Cipotecon
25,26$_Cdametalero
25,19$_PENTAF
25,10$_ElMayoL
25,05$_scratch
24,95$_nedantes
24,85$_Nico Tesla
24,65$_olympus1
24,62$_timi
24,50$_Harymorgan
24,40$_Tolagu
24,00$_L'omertá

Atención porque salta la sorpresa en Las Gaunas y la rumana pitonisa robaplatas, esta semana se va a quedar fueraaaaa..... @romanillo


----------



## Muttley (28 Mar 2021)

27,05$_Elbruce
26,30$_Muttley 
26,24$_Tichy
26,02$_Migozoenunpozo
25,90$_Somedus
25,80$_Erzam
25,66$_Justo Bueno
25,52$_andydepaso
25,44$_janjononas
25,35$_Cipotecon
25,26$_Cdametalero
25,19$_PENTAF
25,10$_ElMayoL
25,05$_scratch
24,95$_nedantes
24,85$_Nico Tesla
24,65$_olympus1
24,62$_timi
24,50$_Harymorgan
24,40$_Tolagu
24,00$_L'omertá


----------



## estupeharto (28 Mar 2021)

27,05$_Elbruce
26,30$_Muttley
26,24$_Tichy
26,02$_Migozoenunpozo
25,90$_Somedus
25,80$_Erzam
25,66$_Justo Bueno
25,52$_andydepaso
25,44$_janjononas
25,35$_Cipotecon
25,26$_Cdametalero
25,19$_PENTAF
25,10$_ElMayoL
25,05$_scratch
24,95$_nedantes
24,89$_estupeharto
24,85$_Nico Tesla
24,65$_olympus1
24,62$_timi
24,50$_Harymorgan
24,40$_Tolagu
24,00$_L'omertá


----------



## Tolagu (28 Mar 2021)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> @Tolagu Hemos coincidido en el tiempo al postear en el hilo, y has colocado la apuesta del bot antiguo olympus, y me has sacado a mi LOL, lo arreglo:
> 
> 27,05$_Elbruce
> 26,24$_Tichy
> ...



Me di cuenta y lo edité. Creo que posteamos al mismo tiempo.


----------



## romanillo (28 Mar 2021)

27,05$_Elbruce
26,30$_Muttley
26,24$_Tichy
26,02$_Migozoenunpozo
25,90$_Somedus
25,80$_Erzam
25,66$_Justo Bueno
25,52$_andydepaso
25,44$_janjononas
25,35$_Cipotecon
25,26$_Cdametalero
25,19$_PENTAF
25,10$_ElMayoL
25,05$_scratch
24,95$_nedantes
24,89$_estupeharto
24,85$_Nico Tesla
24,65$_olympus1
24,62$_timi
24,50$_Harymorgan
24,40$_Tolagu
24,20$_Romanillo
24,00$_L'omertá


----------



## romanillo (28 Mar 2021)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> @Tolagu
> 
> Atención porque salta la sorpresa en Las Gaunas y la rumana pitonisa robaplatas, esta semana se va a quedar fueraaaaa..... @romanillo




Llego a tiempo cambia la hora del reloj que aun son las 11 y 21

El gran predecidor de la plata Romanillo ya esta segundo en la general, es cuestion de tiempo que el primer puesto sea mio.

@Depeche ya soy segundo, dame la enhorabuena, donde estas @Depeche, espero que estes bien @Depeche aunque no sepas de precio de plata seguro que eres buena gente y al final seguro que me das la enhorabuena.


----------



## romanillo (28 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Eres un puto genio del precio de la plata, te has planteado trabajar como guru para los precios de los metales ?
> 
> Piensas que la plata caera por debajo de los 14 euros la onza ?




Si muy pronto a 12 euros onza, vuestros ojos lo veran pronto.


----------



## Justo Bueno (28 Mar 2021)

romanillo dijo:


> Si muy pronto a 12 euros onza, vuestros ojos lo veran pronto.


----------



## timi (28 Mar 2021)

27,05$_Elbruce
26,30$_Muttley
26,24$_Tichy
26,02$_Migozoenunpozo
25,90$_Somedus
25,80$_Erzam
25,66$_Justo Bueno
25,52$_andydepaso
25,44$_janjononas
25,35$_Cipotecon
25,26$_Cdametalero
25,19$_PENTAF
25,10$_ElMayoL
25,05$_scratch
24,95$_nedantes
24,89$_estupeharto
24,85$_Nico Tesla
24,65$_olympus1
24,57$_timi
24,50$_Harymorgan
24,40$_Tolagu
24,20$_Romanillo
24,00$_L'omertá


----------



## L'omertá (30 Mar 2021)

Os invito a unas bravas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (30 Mar 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Os invito a unas bravas.



Hiciste tongo con Romanillo ?

A lo Indurain ??

A el le bastaba con ser segundo para ganar su mallot amarillo y ponerse lidel absoluto de las predicciones plateras, ya me imagino susurrandote en la curva venga "L'omertá empieza a tirar y te sigo, no te adelanto cuando entremos en la recta final. Pacto de caballeros.


----------



## Tolagu (2 Abr 2021)

Felicidades a @nedantes que creo has resultado ganador esta semana.


----------



## olympus1 (2 Abr 2021)

28,75. Están los de Reddit tocando las narices


----------



## timi (2 Abr 2021)

Felicidades @nedantes


----------



## elbruce (3 Abr 2021)

27,05$ para la próxima... Suerte!!!


----------



## andy de paso (4 Abr 2021)

27,05$ para la próxima
25,52$__andydepaso


----------



## Tichy (4 Abr 2021)

27,05$ para la próxima
26,24$__Tichy 
25,52$__andydepaso


----------



## scratch (4 Abr 2021)

27,05$__elbruce
26,24$__Tichy
25,52$__andydepaso
24,01$__scratch


----------



## nedantes (4 Abr 2021)

27,05$__elbruce
26,24$__Tichy
25,95$__nedantes
25,52$__andydepaso
24,01$__scratch


----------



## PENTAF (4 Abr 2021)

27,05$__elbruce
26,24$__Tichy
25,95$__nedantes
25,52$__andydepaso
25,10$__PENTAF
24,01$__scratch


----------



## ElMayoL (4 Abr 2021)

27,05$__elbruce
26,24$__Tichy
25,95$__nedantes
25,52$__andydepaso
25,10$__PENTAF
24,01$__scratch
24,15$__ElMayoL


----------



## scratch (4 Abr 2021)

Corrijo el órden, el precio de @ElMayoL es superior al mío.

27,05$__elbruce
26,24$__Tichy
25,95$__nedantes
25,52$__andydepaso
25,10$__PENTAF
24,15$__ElMayoL
24,01$__scratch


----------



## timi (4 Abr 2021)

27,05$__elbruce
26,24$__Tichy
25,95$__nedantes
25,62$__timi
25,52$__andydepaso
25,10$__PENTAF
24,15$__ElMayoL
24,01$__scratch


----------



## Justo Bueno (4 Abr 2021)

27,05$__elbruce
26,24$__Tichy
25,95$__nedantes
25,62$__timi
25,52$__andydepaso
25,33$__Justo Bueno
25,10$__PENTAF
24,15$__ElMayoL
24,01$__scratch
17,90$__Boris I de Andorra


----------



## Tolagu (4 Abr 2021)

28,75$__olympus1
27,05$__elbruce
26,24$__Tichy
25,95$__nedantes
25,62$__timi
25,52$__andydepaso
25,33$__Justo Bueno
25,10$__PENTAF
24,15$__ElMayoL
24,01$__scratch
23,85$__Tolagu
17,90$__Boris I de Andorra


----------



## Erzam (4 Abr 2021)

28,75$__olympus1
27,05$__elbruce
26,24$__Tichy
25,95$__nedantes
25,62$__timi
25,52$__andydepaso
25,33$__Justo Bueno
25,10$__PENTAF
25,00$__Erzam
24,15$__ElMayoL
24,01$__scratch
23,85$__Tolagu
17,90$__Boris I de Andorra


----------



## Cipotecon (4 Abr 2021)

28,75$__olympus1
27,05$__elbruce
26,24$__Tichy
25,95$__nedantes
25,62$__timi
25,52$__andydepaso
25,33$__Justo Bueno
25,10$__PENTAF
25,00$__Erzam
24,50 _ Cipotecon
24,15$__ElMayoL
24,01$__scratch
23,85$__Tolagu
17,90$__Boris I de Andorra


----------



## estupeharto (4 Abr 2021)

Felicitaciones Nedantes y acertantes


----------



## Berciano230 (4 Abr 2021)

28,75$__olympus1
27,05$__elbruce
26,24$__Tichy
25,95$__nedantes
25,62$__timi
25,52$__andydepaso
25,33$__Justo Bueno
25,10$__PENTAF
25.29$__Berciano230
25,00$__Erzam
24,50 _ Cipotecon
24,15$__ElMayoL
24,01$__scratch
23,85$__Tolagu
17,90$__Boris I de Andorra


----------



## NicoTesla (4 Abr 2021)

28,75$__olympus1
27,05$__elbruce
26,24$__Tichy
26,00$__Nico Tesla
25,95$__nedantes
25,62$__timi
25,52$__andydepaso
25,33$__Justo Bueno
25,10$__PENTAF
25.29$__Berciano230
25,00$__Erzam
24,50 _ Cipotecon
24,15$__ElMayoL
24,01$__scratch
23,85$__Tolagu
17,90$__Boris I de Andorra


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Abr 2021)

28,75$__olympus1
27,05$__elbruce
26,24$__Tichy
26,00$__Nico Tesla
25,95$__nedantes
25,62$__timi
25,52$__andydepaso
25,33$__Justo Bueno
25,10$__PENTAF
25.29$__Berciano230
25,00$__Erzam
24,76$__ Harrymorgan
24,50 _ Cipotecon
24,15$__ElMayoL
24,01$__scratch
23,85$__Tolagu
17,90$__Boris I de Andorra



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Veloc (4 Abr 2021)

28,75$__olympus1
27,05$__elbruce
26,24$__Tichy
26,00$__Nico Tesla
25,95$__nedantes
25,62$__timi
25,52$__andydepaso
25,33$__Justo Bueno
25,10$__PENTAF
25.29$__Berciano230
25,00$__Erzam
24,76$__ Harrymorgan
24,50 _ Cipotecon
24,30$__Veloc
24,15$__ElMayoL
24,01$__scratch
23,85$__Tolagu
17,90$__Boris I de Andorra


----------



## Muttley (4 Abr 2021)

28,75$__olympus1
27,05$__elbruce
26,30$__Muttley 
26,24$__Tichy
26,00$__Nico Tesla
25,95$__nedantes
25,62$__timi
25,52$__andydepaso
25,33$__Justo Bueno
25,10$__PENTAF
25.29$__Berciano230
25,00$__Erzam
24,76$__ Harrymorgan
24,50 _ Cipotecon
24,30$__Veloc
24,15$__ElMayoL
24,01$__scratch
23,85$__Tolagu
17,90$__Boris I de Andorra


----------



## Somedus (4 Abr 2021)

28,75$__olympus1
27,05$__elbruce
26,30$__Muttley 
26,24$__Tichy
26,00$__Nico Tesla
25,95$__nedantes
25,62$__timi
25,52$__andydepaso
25,40$__Somedus
25,33$__Justo Bueno
25,29$__Berciano230
25,10$__PENTAF
25,00$__Erzam
24,76$__ Harrymorgan
24,50$ _ Cipotecon
24,30$__Veloc
24,15$__ElMayoL
24,01$__scratch
23,85$__Tolagu
17,90$__Boris I de Andorra


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (4 Abr 2021)

28,75$__olympus1
27,05$__elbruce
26,30$__Muttley 
26,24$__Tichy
26,00$__Nico Tesla
25,95$__nedantes
25,80$_Migozoenunpozo 
25,62$__timi
25,52$__andydepaso
25,40$__Somedus
25,33$__Justo Bueno
25,29$__Berciano230
25,10$__PENTAF
25,00$__Erzam
24,76$__ Harrymorgan
24,50$ _ Cipotecon
24,30$__Veloc
24,15$__ElMayoL
24,01$__scratch
23,85$__Tolagu
17,90$__Boris I de Andorra

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cdametalero (4 Abr 2021)

28,75$__olympus1
27,05$__elbruce
26,30$__Muttley
26,24$__Tichy
26,00$__Nico Tesla
25,95$__nedantes
25,62$__timi
25,52$__andydepaso
25,40$__Somedus
25,33$__Justo Bueno
25,29$__Berciano230
25,10$__PENTAF
25,00$__Erzam
24,76$__ Harrymorgan
24,50$ _ Cipotecon
24,37$_Cdametalero
24,30$__Veloc
24,15$__ElMayoL
24,01$__scratch
23,85$__Tolagu
17,90$__Boris I de Andorra


----------



## janjononas (4 Abr 2021)

28,75$__olympus1
27,05$__elbruce
26,47$_janjononas
26,30$__Muttley
26,24$__Tichy
26,00$__Nico Tesla
25,95$__nedantes
25,62$__timi
25,52$__andydepaso
25,40$__Somedus
25,33$__Justo Bueno
25,29$__Berciano230
25,10$__PENTAF
25,00$__Erzam
24,76$__ Harrymorgan
24,50$ _ Cipotecon
24,37$_Cdametalero
24,30$__Veloc
24,15$__ElMayoL
24,01$__scratch
23,85$__Tolagu
17,90$__Boris I de Andorra


----------



## romanillo (4 Abr 2021)

28,75$__olympus1
27,05$__elbruce
26,30$__Muttley
26,24$__Tichy
26,00$__Nico Tesla
25,95$__nedantes
25,62$__timi
25,52$__andydepaso
25,40$__Somedus
25,33$__Justo Bueno
25,29$__Berciano230
25,10$__PENTAF
25,00$__Erzam
24,76$__ Harrymorgan
24,60$ _ Romanillo
24,50$ _ Cipotecon
24,37$_Cdametalero
24,30$__Veloc
24,15$__ElMayoL
24,01$__scratch
23,85$__Tolagu
17,90$__Boris I de Andorra


----------



## estupeharto (4 Abr 2021)

28,75$__olympus1
27,05$__elbruce
26,30$__Muttley
26,24$__Tichy
26,00$__Nico Tesla
25,95$__nedantes
25,62$__timi
25,52$__andydepaso
25,40$__Somedus
25,33$__Justo Bueno
25,29$__Berciano230
25,10$__PENTAF
25,00$__Erzam
24,76$__ Harrymorgan
24,71$__estupeharto
24,60$ _ Romanillo
24,50$ _ Cipotecon
24,37$_Cdametalero
24,30$__Veloc
24,15$__ElMayoL
24,01$__scratch
23,85$__Tolagu
17,90$__Boris I de Andorra


----------



## janjononas (5 Abr 2021)

Alguien se saltó mi precio , por lo que pongo de nuevo mensaje 


28,75$__olympus1
27,05$__elbruce
26,47$ _ janjononas
26,30$__Muttley
26,24$__Tichy
26,00$__Nico Tesla
25,95$__nedantes
25,62$__timi
25,52$__andydepaso
25,40$__Somedus
25,33$__Justo Bueno
25,29$__Berciano230
25,10$__PENTAF
25,00$__Erzam
24,76$__ Harrymorgan
24,71$__estupeharto
24,60$ _ Romanillo
24,50$ _ Cipotecon
24,37$_Cdametalero
24,30$__Veloc
24,15$__ElMayoL
24,01$__scratch
23,85$__Tolagu
17,90$__Boris I de Andorra


----------



## Berciano230 (10 Abr 2021)

Creo que quede ahi ahi me pase por poco no?
25,24$ cerró si no me equivoco

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Berciano230 (10 Abr 2021)

Berciano230 __ 25,10$ para la siguiente 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## PENTAF (10 Abr 2021)

Vale, te lo cambio... y Enhorabuena!

25,29$__PENTAF
25,10$__Berciano230


----------



## Tichy (10 Abr 2021)

26,12$__Tichy 
25,29$__PENTAF
25,10$__Berciano230

Enhorabuena, Berciano230!


----------



## andy de paso (10 Abr 2021)

26,76$___andydepaso
26,12$__Tichy
25,29$__PENTAF
25,10$__Berciano230


----------



## Muttley (10 Abr 2021)

26,76$__andydepaso
26,30$__Muttley
26,12$__Tichy
25,29$__PENTAF
25,10$__Berciano230


----------



## Veloc (10 Abr 2021)

26,76$__andydepaso
26,30$__Muttley
26,12$__Tichy
25,90$__Veloc
25,29$__PENTAF
25,10$__Berciano230

Enhorabuena Sr. Berciano


----------



## timi (10 Abr 2021)

26,76$__andydepaso
26,30$__Muttley
26,12$__Tichy
26,02$__timi
25,90$__Veloc
25,29$__PENTAF
25,10$__Berciano230 

Felicidades @Berciano230


----------



## Somedus (10 Abr 2021)

26,76$__andydepaso
26,30$__Muttley
26,12$__Tichy
26,02$__timi
25,90$__Veloc
25,80$__Somedus
25,29$__PENTAF
25,10$__Berciano230


----------



## elbruce (10 Abr 2021)

26,76$__andydepaso
26.50$__ Elbruce
26,30$__Muttley
26,12$__Tichy
26,02$__timi
25,90$__Veloc
25,80$__Somedus
25,29$__PENTAF
25,10$__Berciano230


----------



## nedantes (10 Abr 2021)

Enhorabuena a @Berciano230 
26,84$__nedantes
26,76$__andydepaso
26.50$__ Elbruce
26,30$__Muttley
26,12$__Tichy
26,02$__timi
25,90$__Veloc
25,80$__Somedus
25,29$__PENTAF
25,10$__Berciano230


----------



## ElMayoL (11 Abr 2021)

26,84$__nedantes
26,76$__andydepaso
26.50$__ Elbruce
26,30$__Muttley
26,12$__Tichy
26,02$__timi
25,90$__Veloc
25,80$__Somedus
25,29$__PENTAF
25,10$__Berciano230
25,00$__ElMayoL


----------



## Justo Bueno (11 Abr 2021)

26,84$__nedantes
26,76$__andydepaso
26.50$__ Elbruce
26,30$__Muttley
26,12$__Tichy
26,02$__timi
25,90$__Veloc
25,80$__Somedus
25,55$_Justo Bueno
25,29$__PENTAF
25,10$__Berciano230
25,00$__ElMayoL


----------



## Erzam (11 Abr 2021)

26,84$__nedantes
26,76$__andydepaso
26.50$__ Elbruce
26,30$__Muttley
26,12$__Tichy
26,02$__timi
25,90$__Veloc
25,80$__Somedus
25,70$__Erzam
25,55$_Justo Bueno
25,29$__PENTAF
25,10$__Berciano230
25,00$__ElMayoL


----------



## Tolagu (11 Abr 2021)

26,84$__nedantes
26,76$__andydepaso
26.50$__ Elbruce
26,30$__Muttley
26,12$__Tichy
26,02$__timi
25,90$__Veloc
25,80$__Somedus
25,70$__Erzam
25,55$__Justo Bueno
25,29$__PENTAF
25,10$__Berciano230
25,00$__ElMayoL
24,40$__Tolagu


----------



## janjononas (11 Abr 2021)

26,84$__nedantes
26,76$__andydepaso
26.50$__ Elbruce
26,30$__Muttley
26,12$__Tichy
26,02$__timi
26,94$__janjononas
25,90$__Veloc
25,80$__Somedus
25,70$__Erzam
25,60$__sdPrincBurb
25,55$__Justo Bueno
25,29$__PENTAF
25,10$__Berciano230
25,00$__ElMayoL
24,40$__Tolagu


----------



## estupeharto (11 Abr 2021)

Felicitaciones a los acertantes. Atravesando la cuarta ola sin mucha chicha


----------



## NicoTesla (11 Abr 2021)

26,84$__nedantes
26,76$__andydepaso
26.50$__ Elbruce
26,30$__Muttley
26,20$__Nico Tesla
26,12$__Tichy
26,02$__timi
26,94$__janjononas
25,90$__Veloc
25,80$__Somedus
25,70$__Erzam
25,60$__sdPrincBurb
25,55$__Justo Bueno
25,29$__PENTAF
25,10$__Berciano230
25,00$__ElMayoL
24,40$__Tolagu


----------



## L'omertá (11 Abr 2021)

26,84$__nedantes
26,76$__andydepaso
26.50$__ Elbruce
26,30$__Muttley
26,20$__Nico Tesla
26,12$__Tichy
26,02$__timi
26,94$__janjononas
26,93$__Lomertá
25,90$__Veloc
25,80$__Somedus
25,70$__Erzam
25,60$__sdPrincBurb
25,55$__Justo Bueno
25,29$__PENTAF
25,10$__Berciano230
25,00$__ElMayoL
24,40$__Tolagu


----------



## Tichy (11 Abr 2021)

@janjononas y @L'omertá, conviene que aclaréis si vuestro pronóstico es de 26 y estáis mal colocados en la lista o si es de 25 y entonces tenéis el dígito cambiado.


----------



## L'omertá (11 Abr 2021)

Vale, perdón. Edito. (El fallo era del compañero y copié yo su lista. Edito correcto:

(Gracias Tichy)

26,94$__janjononas
26,93$__Lomertá
26,84$__nedantes
26,76$__andydepaso
26.50$__ Elbruce
26,30$__Muttley
26,20$__Nico Tesla
26,12$__Tichy
26,02$__timi
25,90$__Veloc
25,80$__Somedus
25,70$__Erzam
25,60$__sdPrincBurb
25,55$__Justo Bueno
25,29$__PENTAF
25,10$__Berciano230
25,00$__ElMayoL
24,40$__Tolagu


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Abr 2021)

27,20$__Harrymorgan 
26,94$__janjononas
26,93$__Lomertá
26,84$__nedantes
26,76$__andydepaso
26.50$__ Elbruce
26,30$__Muttley
26,20$__Nico Tesla
26,12$__Tichy
26,02$__timi
25,90$__Veloc
25,80$__Somedus
25,70$__Erzam
25,60$__sdPrincBurb
25,55$__Justo Bueno
25,29$__PENTAF
25,10$__Berciano230
25,00$__ElMayoL
24,40$__Tolagu 


Vamos que nos vamos!!!!!!


----------



## cdametalero (11 Abr 2021)

27,20$__Harrymorgan
26,94$__janjononas
26,93$__Lomertá
26,84$__nedantes
26,76$__andydepaso
26.50$__ Elbruce
26,30$__Muttley
26,20$__Nico Tesla
26,12$__Tichy
26,02$__timi
25,90$__Veloc
25,80$__Somedus
25,70$__Erzam
25,65$__Cdametalero
25,60$__sdPrincBurb
25,55$__Justo Bueno
25,29$__PENTAF
25,10$__Berciano230
25,00$__ElMayoL
24,40$__Tolagu


----------



## estupeharto (11 Abr 2021)

metaleros al tren!

27,20$__Harrymorgan
26,94$__janjononas
26,93$__Lomertá
26,84$__nedantes
26,76$__andydepaso
26.50$__ Elbruce
26,30$__Muttley
26,20$__Nico Tesla
26,12$__Tichy
26,02$__timi
25,94$__estupeharto
25,90$__Veloc
25,80$__Somedus
25,70$__Erzam
25,65$__Cdametalero
25,60$__sdPrincBurb
25,55$__Justo Bueno
25,29$__PENTAF
25,10$__Berciano230
25,00$__ElMayoL
24,40$__Tolagu


----------



## Cipotecon (11 Abr 2021)

27,20$__Harrymorgan
26,94$__janjononas
26,93$__Lomertá
26,84$__nedantes
26,76$__andydepaso
26.50$__ Elbruce
26,30$__Muttley
26,20$__Nico Tesla
26,12$__Tichy
26,02$__timi
25,94$__estupeharto
25,90$__Veloc
25,80$__Somedus
25,70$__Erzam
25,65$__Cdametalero
25,60$__sdPrincBurb
25,55$__Justo Bueno
25,29$__PENTAF
25,10$__Berciano230
25,00$__ElMayoL
24.50 cipotecon
24,40$__Tolagu


----------



## romanillo (11 Abr 2021)

27,20$__Harrymorgan
26,94$__janjononas
26,93$__Lomertá
26,84$__nedantes
26,76$__andydepaso
26.50$__ Elbruce
26,30$__Muttley
26,20$__Nico Tesla
26,12$__Tichy
26,02$__timi
25,94$__estupeharto
25,90$__Veloc
25,80$__Somedus
25,70$__Erzam
25,65$__Cdametalero
25,60$__sdPrincBurb
25,55$__Justo Bueno
25,29$__PENTAF
25,10$__Berciano230
25,00$__ElMayoL
24,90$__Romanillo
24.50 cipotecon
24,40$__Tolagu


----------



## estupeharto (16 Abr 2021)

Weno, weno, ya me tocó. Lástima por un pelo no me llevo el pleno al 30.
Varios empates en los primeros puestos. Felicitaciones a todos. 
Seguimos para bingo, si nos dejan los del wollstritsilva


----------



## cdametalero (16 Abr 2021)

Enhorabuena al ganador de la semana!


----------



## Tichy (17 Abr 2021)

Enhorabuena al compañero @estupeharto, que vuelve por sus fueros.

Abro las apuestas para la próxima semana:

26,65$__Tichy


----------



## timi (17 Abr 2021)

Felicidades @estupeharto


----------



## Somedus (17 Abr 2021)

Enhorabuena @estupeharto


26,65$__Tichy
26,30$__Somedus


Saludos.


----------



## timi (17 Abr 2021)

26,75$__timi
26,65$__Tichy
26,30$__Somedus


----------



## janjononas (17 Abr 2021)

26,94$__janjononas
26,75$__timi
26,65$__Tichy
26,30$__Somedus


----------



## andy de paso (17 Abr 2021)

27,72$__andydepaso
26,94$__janjononas
26,75$__timi
26,65$__Tichy
26,50$__sdPrincBurb
26,30$__Somedus


----------



## nedantes (17 Abr 2021)

enhorabuena a @estupeharto 
27,72$__andydepaso
26,94$__janjononas
26,75$__timi
26,65$__Tichy
26,50$__sdPrincBurb
26,30$__Somedus 
26,18$__nedantes


----------



## ElMayoL (17 Abr 2021)

27,72$__andydepaso
26,94$__janjononas
26,80$__ElMayoL
26,75$__timi
26,65$__Tichy
26,50$__sdPrincBurb
26,30$__Somedus 
26,18$__nedantes


----------



## Muttley (17 Abr 2021)

27,72$__andydepaso
27,05$__Muttley 
26,94$__janjononas
26,80$__ElMayoL
26,75$__timi
26,65$__Tichy
26,50$__sdPrincBurb
26,30$__Somedus
26,18$__nedantes


----------



## Harrymorgan (18 Abr 2021)

27,72$__andydepaso
27,05$__Muttley 
26,94$__janjononas
26,80$__ElMayoL
26,75$__timi
26,65$__Tichy
26,50$__sdPrincBurb
26,40$__Harrymorgan
26,30$__Somedus
26,18$__nedantes


----------



## Veloc (18 Abr 2021)

27,72$__andydepaso
27,05$__Muttley
26,94$__janjononas
26,80$__ElMayoL
26,75$__timi
26,65$__Tichy
26,50$__sdPrincBurb
26,40$__Harrymorgan
26,30$__Somedus
26,18$__nedantes
26,00$__Veloc


----------



## scratch (18 Abr 2021)

27,72$__andydepaso
27,05$__Muttley
26,94$__janjononas
26,80$__ElMayoL
26,75$__timi
26,65$__Tichy
26,50$__sdPrincBurb
26,40$__Harrymorgan
26,30$__Somedus
26,18$__nedantes
26,12$__scratch
26,00$__Veloc


----------



## elbruce (18 Abr 2021)

27,72$__andydepaso
27,05$__Muttley
26,94$__janjononas
26,80$__ElMayoL
26,75$__timi
26,65$__Tichy
26.55$__Elbruce
26,50$__sdPrincBurb
26,40$__Harrymorgan
26,30$__Somedus
26,18$__nedantes
26,12$__scratch
26,00$__Veloc


----------



## cdametalero (18 Abr 2021)

27,72$__andydepaso
27,05$__Muttley
26,94$__janjononas
26,80$__ElMayoL
26,75$__timi
26,65$__Tichy
26.55$__Elbruce
26,50$__sdPrincBurb
26,40$__Harrymorgan
26,30$__Somedus
26,18$__nedantes
26,12$__scratch
26,00$__Veloc
25,95$__ Cdametalero


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (18 Abr 2021)

27,72$__andydepaso
27.27$_ migozoenunpozo 
27,05$__Muttley
26,94$__janjononas
26,80$__ElMayoL
26,75$__timi
26,65$__Tichy
26.55$__Elbruce
26,50$__sdPrincBurb
26,40$__Harrymorgan
26,30$__Somedus
26,18$__nedantes
26,12$__scratch
26,00$__Veloc
25,95$__ Cdametalero

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Erzam (18 Abr 2021)

27,72$__andydepaso
27.27$_ migozoenunpozo
27,05$__Muttley
27,00$__Erzam
26,94$__janjononas
26,80$__ElMayoL
26,75$__timi
26,65$__Tichy
26.55$__Elbruce
26,50$__sdPrincBurb
26,40$__Harrymorgan
26,30$__Somedus
26,18$__nedantes
26,12$__scratch
26,00$__Veloc
25,95$__ Cdametalero


----------



## L'omertá (18 Abr 2021)

27,72$__andydepaso
27,69$__L'omertá
27.27$_ migozoenunpozo
27,05$__Muttley
27,00$__Erzam
26,94$__janjononas
26,80$__ElMayoL
26,75$__timi
26,65$__Tichy
26.55$__Elbruce
26,50$__sdPrincBurb
26,40$__Harrymorgan
26,30$__Somedus
26,18$__nedantes
26,12$__scratch
26,00$__Veloc
25,95$__ Cdametalero


----------



## TradingMetales (18 Abr 2021)

27,72$__andydepaso
27,69$__L'omertá
27,27$_ migozoenunpozo
27,05$__Muttley
27,00$__Erzam
26,94$__janjononas
26,80$__ElMayoL
26,75$__timi
26,65$__Tichy
26.55$__Elbruce
26,50$__sdPrincBurb
26,40$__Harrymorgan
26,30$__Somedus
26,18$__nedantes
26,12$__scratch
26,00$__Veloc
25,95$__ Cdametalero
25,00$_TradingMetales


----------



## Justo Bueno (18 Abr 2021)

27,72$__andydepaso
27,69$__L'omertá
27.27$__ migozoenunpozo
27,05$__Muttley
27,00$__Erzam
26,94$__janjononas
26,80$__ElMayoL
26,75$__timi
26,65$__Tichy
26.55$__Elbruce
26,50$__sdPrincBurb
26,45$__Justo Bueno
26,40$__Harrymorgan
26,30$__Somedus
26,18$__nedantes
26,12$__scratch
26,00$__Veloc
25,95$__ Cdametalero
25,00$__TradingMetales


----------



## PENTAF (18 Abr 2021)

27,72$__andydepaso
27,05$__Muttley
26,94$__janjononas
26,80$__ElMayoL
26,75$__timi
26,65$__Tichy
26,60$__PENTAF
26,50$__sdPrincBurb
26,40$__Harrymorgan
26,30$__Somedus
26,18$__nedantes


----------



## nedantes (18 Abr 2021)

27,72$__andydepaso
27,69$__L'omertá
27.27$__ migozoenunpozo
27,05$__Muttley
27,00$__Erzam
26,94$__janjononas
26,80$__ElMayoL
26,75$__timi
26,65$__Tichy
26,60$__PENTAF
26.55$__Elbruce
26,50$__sdPrincBurb
26,45$__Justo Bueno
26,40$__Harrymorgan
26,30$__Somedus
26,18$__nedantes
26,12$__scratch
26,00$__Veloc
25,95$__ Cdametalero
25,00$__TradingMetales


----------



## Cipotecon (18 Abr 2021)

27,89$__AU10KAG1K
27,72$__andydepaso
27,69$__L'omertá
27.27$__ migozoenunpozo
27,05$__Muttley
27,00$__Erzam
26,94$__janjononas
26,80$__ElMayoL
26,75$__timi
26,65$__Tichy
26,60$__PENTAF
26.55$__Elbruce
26,50$__sdPrincBurb
26,45$__Justo Bueno
26,40$__Harrymorgan
26,30$__Somedus
26,18$__nedantes
26,12$__scratch
26,00$__Veloc
25,95$__ Cdametalero
25,85$__Cipotecon
25,00$__TradingMetales


----------



## estupeharto (18 Abr 2021)

27,89$__AU10KAG1K
27,72$__andydepaso
27,69$__L'omertá
27,27$__ migozoenunpozo
27,05$__Muttley
27,00$__Erzam
26,94$__janjononas
26,80$__ElMayoL
26,75$__timi
26,65$__Tichy
26,60$__PENTAF
26,55$__Elbruce
26,50$__sdPrincBurb
26,45$__Justo Bueno
26,40$__Harrymorgan
26,37$__estupeharto
26,30$__Somedus
26,18$__nedantes
26,12$__scratch
26,00$__Veloc
25,95$__ Cdametalero
25,85$__Cipotecon
25,00$__TradingMetales


----------



## romanillo (18 Abr 2021)

27,89$__AU10KAG1K
27,72$__andydepaso
27,69$__L'omertá
27,27$__ migozoenunpozo
27,05$__Muttley
27,00$__Erzam
26,94$__janjononas
26,80$__ElMayoL
26,75$__timi
26,65$__Tichy
26,60$__PENTAF
26,55$__Elbruce
26,50$__sdPrincBurb
26,45$__Justo Bueno
26,40$__Harrymorgan
26,37$__estupeharto
26,30$__Somedus
26,18$__nedantes
26,12$__scratch
26,00$__Veloc
25,95$__ Cdametalero
25,85$__Cipotecon
25,50$__Romanillo
25,00$__TradingMetales


----------



## Tolagu (18 Abr 2021)

27,89$__AU10KAG1K
27,72$__andydepaso
27,69$__L'omertá
27,27$__migozoenunpozo
27,05$__Muttley
27,00$__Erzam
26,94$__janjononas
26,80$__ElMayoL
26,75$__timi
26,65$__Tichy
26,60$__PENTAF
26,55$__Elbruce
26,50$__sdPrincBurb
26,45$__Justo Bueno
26,40$__Harrymorgan
26,37$__estupeharto
26,30$__Somedus
26,18$__nedantes
26,12$__scratch
26,00$__Veloc
25,95$__ Cdametalero
25,85$__Cipotecon
25,50$__Romanillo
25,00$__TradingMetales
24,85$__Tolagu


----------



## Perquesitore (21 Abr 2021)

Enga...que es miércoles y hay movimiento.....


----------



## estupeharto (23 Abr 2021)

Parece que esta semana sí que hubo pelotazo, 30 puntitos para asaltar el liderato.
Felicitaciones
Entramos en mayo, con bozal pero sin sayo


----------



## Veloc (23 Abr 2021)

Gracias por la currada @estupeharto 
Vaya últimas dos semanas llevo. Aguardo pues pacientemente por esas onzas panda de plata tan molonas.
Saludos a todos los participantes.


----------



## estupeharto (23 Abr 2021)

Esta semana creo que se enviará una libertad, la ocasión lo merece


----------



## estupeharto (23 Abr 2021)

Se me ocurre que podemos poner un premio adicional a los tres mejores del mes. 
Por ejemplo 
1.- 15 pt
2.- 10 pt
3.- 5 pt

A partir de mayo. 

Comentad si os parece bien.

Por supuesto, ni qué decir tiene, que al ganador mensual se le enviará la correspondiente onza adicional. Ahora que tenemos proveedor potente


----------



## cdametalero (24 Abr 2021)

Enhorabuena al ganador semanal! 
Acabo de darme cuenta que soy el único del top 10 que no tiene ninguna primera posición, ya va tocando


----------



## scratch (24 Abr 2021)

Señor @estupeharto, haga usted el favor de subirme a la posición que me corresponde en la general, que soy pobre pero "honrao" y esos puntos me los he ganado con todas las de la ley.
En cuanto a su idea del premio adicional, me abstengo, lo que usted decida me parecerá correcto, no podría ser de otra manera.
Por cierto, gracias por mantener este hilo vivo, no quisiera estar en su pellejo con la currada que lleva.

Ya que estamos:

25,02$__scratch


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Abr 2021)

26,20$__Harrymorgan
25,02$__scratch



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Justo Bueno (24 Abr 2021)

Veloc dijo:


> Gracias por la currada @estupeharto
> Vaya últimas dos semanas llevo. Aguardo pues pacientemente por esas onzas panda de plata tan molonas.
> Saludos a todos los participantes.



Si a ti la Organización te envía un panda, impugno la competición!! Que en la jornada inaugural cuando gané, me tuve que conformar con un canguro!!! Aquí o follamos todos o la onza al río!!!



(Congratz)



estupeharto dijo:


> Se me ocurre que podemos poner un premio adicional a los tres mejores del mes.
> Por ejemplo
> 1.- 15 pt
> 2.- 10 pt
> ...



Me parece bien eso de los puntos adicionales a los mejores del Mes, solo si se hace con carácter retroactivo, desde el inicio de la "liga". Sería lo mas justo. Pero claro eso supone un trabajo que no voy a hacer yo... polotanto, haz lo que te de la gana y estaré conforme!


----------



## estupeharto (24 Abr 2021)

scratch dijo:


> Señor @estupeharto, haga usted el favor de subirme a la posición que me corresponde en la general, que soy pobre pero "honrao" y esos puntos me los he ganado con todas las de la ley.
> En cuanto a su idea del premio adicional, me abstengo, lo que usted decida me parecerá correcto, no podría ser de otra manera.
> Por cierto, gracias por mantener este hilo vivo, no quisiera estar en su pellejo con la currada que lleva.
> 
> ...



Se me coló  Luego lo actualizo
Muy bien por estar atento. Recibirás dos monedas tamaño duro. No puedo especificar cuáles ya que dependerá del stock de nuestro suministrador oficial.


----------



## estupeharto (24 Abr 2021)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Si a ti la Organización te envía un panda, impugno la competición!! Que en la jornada inaugural cuando gané, me tuve que conformar con un canguro!!! Aquí o follamos todos o la onza al río!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mí también me parece bien que se haga retroactivo, no hay problema.
A ver qué dicen los demás.

El patrocinador me comenta que enviará un pakillo a los primeros 15 que den su opinión.
No está mal


----------



## Tichy (24 Abr 2021)

26,62$__Tichy 
26,20$__Harrymorgan
25,02$__scratch

Enhorabuena a los visionarios de la semana. En cuanto al premium mensual, lo que decida el compañero @estupeharto que para eso se lo curra. Eso sí, de hacerse parece más lógico contar también los meses anteriores.


----------



## Veloc (24 Abr 2021)

26,62$__Tichy
26,20$__Harrymorgan
25,90$__Veloc
25,02$__scratch


----------



## cdametalero (24 Abr 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> A mí también me parece bien que se haga retroactivo, no hay problema.
> A ver qué dicen los demás.
> 
> El patrocinador me comenta que enviará un pakillo a los primeros 15 que den su opinión.
> No está mal



Por mí adelante con la retroactividad (que grima, suena un poco a agencia tributaria...).


----------



## janjononas (24 Abr 2021)

26,62$__Tichy
26,20$__Harrymorgan
25,90$__Veloc
25,55$__janjononas
25,02$__scratch


----------



## Tolagu (24 Abr 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> A mí también me parece bien que se haga retroactivo, no hay problema.
> A ver qué dicen los demás.



A mi también me parece bien. Coño, que es un juego, ¿ qué más da ?. Y gracias por las curradas una vez más


----------



## Muttley (24 Abr 2021)

26,80$__Muttley 
26,62$__Tichy
26,20$__Harrymorgan
25,90$__Veloc
25,55$__janjononas
25,02$__scratch


----------



## timi (24 Abr 2021)

Por mi perfecto.
Felicidades @Veloc


----------



## ElMayoL (24 Abr 2021)

27,50$__ElMayoL
26,80$__Muttley
26,62$__Tichy
26,20$__Harrymorgan
25,90$__Veloc
25,55$__janjononas
25,02$__scratch


----------



## timi (24 Abr 2021)

27,50$__ElMayoL
26,80$__Muttley
26,70$__timi
26,62$__Tichy
26,20$__Harrymorgan
25,90$__Veloc
25,55$__janjononas
25,02$__scratch


----------



## Justo Bueno (24 Abr 2021)

27,50$__ElMayoL
26,80$__Muttley
26,70$__timi
26,62$__Tichy
26,33$__Justo Bueno
26,20$__Harrymorgan
25,90$__Veloc
25,55$__janjononas
25,02$__scratch


----------



## Somedus (24 Abr 2021)

27,50$__ElMayoL
26,80$__Muttley
26,70$__timi
26,62$__Tichy
26,45$__Somedus
26,33$__Justo Bueno
26,20$__Harrymorgan
25,90$__Veloc
25,55$__janjononas
25,02$__scratch


----------



## L'omertá (24 Abr 2021)

Acierto menos que una escopeta de feria.


----------



## estupeharto (24 Abr 2021)

La clasificación actualizada con los ganadores del mes. 
Veloc ha sido el que más ha puntuado con un primero y un segundo.
Se puede ver en color suave los tres primeros de cada mes.


----------



## nedantes (24 Abr 2021)

Enhorabuena a @Veloc 
27,50$__ElMayoL
26,80$__Muttley
26,70$__timi
26,62$__Tichy
26,45$__Somedus
26,33$__Justo Bueno
26,20$__Harrymorgan
26,09$__nedantes
25,90$__Veloc
25,55$__janjononas
25,02$__scratch 

Gracias por el curro @estupeharto


----------



## estupeharto (24 Abr 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Acierto menos que una escopeta de feria.



Has participado 6 veces y tuviste un 3º puesto.
Yo en mis primeras 10 > 10 roscos... y luego mira.... esto va como va, te viene una racha y cambia todo,... como en la vida misma


----------



## NicoTesla (25 Abr 2021)

Voy a ponerlo ya, que esta semana pasada se me olvidó.

27,50$__ElMayoL
26,80$__Muttley
26,70$__timi
26,62$__Tichy
26,45$__Somedus
26,33$__Justo Bueno
26,26$__Nico Tesla
26,20$__Harrymorgan
26,09$__nedantes
25,90$__Veloc
25,55$__janjononas
25,02$__scratch


----------



## cdametalero (25 Abr 2021)

27,50$__ElMayoL
26,80$__Muttley
26,70$__timi
26,62$__Tichy
26,45$__Somedus
26,38$__Cdametalero
26,33$__Justo Bueno
26,26$__Nico Tesla
26,20$__Harrymorgan
26,09$__nedantes
25,90$__Veloc
25,55$__janjononas
25,02$__scratch


Gracias @estupeharto


----------



## andy de paso (25 Abr 2021)

27,50$__ElMayoL
27,00$__andy de paso
26,80$__Muttley
26,70$__timi
26,62$__Tichy
26,45$__Somedus
26,38$__Cdametalero
26,33$__Justo Bueno
26,26$__Nico Tesla
26,20$__Harrymorgan
26,09$__nedantes
25,90$__Veloc
25,55$__janjononas
25,02$__scratch


----------



## PENTAF (25 Abr 2021)

27,50$__ElMayoL
27,00$__andy de paso
26,80$__Muttley
26,70$__timi
26,62$__Tichy
26,45$__Somedus
26,41$__PENTAF
26,38$__Cdametalero
26,33$__Justo Bueno
26,26$__Nico Tesla
26,20$__Harrymorgan
26,09$__nedantes
25,90$__Veloc
25,55$__janjononas
25,02$__scratch 

Gracias por la currada @estupeharto
y enhorabuena a los acumuladores de puntos.


----------



## L'omertá (25 Abr 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Has participado 6 veces y tuviste un 3º puesto.
> Yo en mis primeras 10 > 10 roscos... y luego mira.... esto va como va, te viene una racha y cambia todo,... como en la vida misma



Na, era coña  . Sigo siendo un manco jajajaja

27,50$__ElMayoL
27,38$__L'omertá
27,00$__andy de paso
26,80$__Muttley
26,70$__timi
26,62$__Tichy
26,45$__Somedus
26,41$__PENTAF
26,38$__Cdametalero
26,33$__Justo Bueno
26,26$__Nico Tesla
26,20$__Harrymorgan
26,09$__nedantes
25,90$__Veloc
25,55$__janjononas
25,02$__scratch


----------



## Erzam (25 Abr 2021)

27,50$__ElMayoL
27,38$__L'omertá
27,00$__andy de paso
26,90$__Erzam
26,80$__Muttley
26,70$__timi
26,62$__Tichy
26,45$__Somedus
26,41$__PENTAF
26,38$__Cdametalero
26,33$__Justo Bueno
26,26$__Nico Tesla
26,20$__Harrymorgan
26,09$__nedantes
25,90$__Veloc
25,55$__janjononas
25,02$__scratch


----------



## Suburban2 (25 Abr 2021)

Mi prediccion: $25.81


----------



## Tolagu (25 Abr 2021)

27,50$__ElMayoL
27,38$__L'omertá
27,00$__andy de paso
26,90$__Erzam
26,80$__Muttley
26,70$__timi
26,62$__Tichy
26,45$__Somedus
26,41$__PENTAF
26,38$__Cdametalero
26,33$__Justo Bueno
26,26$__Nico Tesla
26,20$__Harrymorgan
26,09$__nedantes
25,90$__Veloc
25,81$__Suburban2
25,55$__janjononas
25,02$__scratch
24,85$__Tolagu


----------



## Tolagu (25 Abr 2021)

@Suburban2 te he colocado la predicción en su sitio. Para próximas, debes copiar la lista e insertar tu predicción en orden denttro de ella.


----------



## estupeharto (25 Abr 2021)

27,50$__ElMayoL
27,38$__L'omertá
27,00$__andy de paso
26,90$__Erzam
26,80$__Muttley
26,70$__timi
26,62$__Tichy
26,45$__Somedus
26,41$__PENTAF
26,38$__Cdametalero
26,33$__Justo Bueno
26,26$__Nico Tesla
26,20$__Harrymorgan
26,09$__nedantes
25,90$__Veloc
25,84$__estupeharto
25,81$__Suburban2
25,55$__janjononas
25,02$__scratch
24,85$__Tolagu


----------



## romanillo (25 Abr 2021)

27,89$__AU10KAG1K repito precio de la semana pasada.
27,50$__ElMayoL
27,38$__L'omertá
27,00$__andy de paso
26,90$__Erzam
26,80$__Muttley
26,70$__timi
26,62$__Tichy
26,45$__Somedus
26,41$__PENTAF
26,38$__Cdametalero
26,33$__Justo Bueno
26,26$__Nico Tesla
26,20$__Harrymorgan
26,09$__nedantes
25,90$__Veloc
25,84$__estupeharto
25,81$__Suburban2
25,55$__janjononas
25,40$__Romanillo 
25,02$__scratch
24,85$__Tolagu


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (25 Abr 2021)

27,89$__AU10KAG1K repito precio de la semana pasada.
27,65_ _Migozoenunpozo
27,50$__ElMayoL
27,38$__L'omertá
27,00$__andy de paso
26,90$__Erzam
26,80$__Muttley
26,70$__timi
26,62$__Tichy
26,45$__Somedus
26,41$__PENTAF
26,38$__Cdametalero
26,33$__Justo Bueno
26,26$__Nico Tesla
26,20$__Harrymorgan
26,09$__nedantes
25,90$__Veloc
25,84$__estupeharto
25,81$__Suburban2
25,55$__janjononas
25,40$__Romanillo 
25,02$__scratch
24,85$__Tolagu

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## elbruce (26 Abr 2021)

27,89$__AU10KAG1K repito precio de la semana pasada.
27,65_ _Migozoenunpozo
27,50$__ElMayoL
27,38$__L'omertá
27,15$ __Elbruce..
27,00$__andy de paso
26,90$__Erzam
26,80$__Muttley
26,70$__timi
26,62$__Tichy
26,45$__Somedus
26,41$__PENTAF
26,38$__Cdametalero
26,33$__Justo Bueno
26,26$__Nico Tesla
26,20$__Harrymorgan
26,09$__nedantes
25,90$__Veloc
25,84$__estupeharto
25,81$__Suburban2
25,55$__janjononas
25,40$__Romanillo
25,02$__scratch
24,85$__Tolagu

Quizá un poco tarde...


----------



## estupeharto (30 Abr 2021)




----------



## scratch (30 Abr 2021)

Y pensar que iba a poner 26,02...


----------



## estupeharto (30 Abr 2021)

Finalmente acabó en 25,91. Se mueve más que los precios.
Y Veloc de nuevo y casi la vuelve a clavar. 
Suburban2 se estrena este año con podium.
Bueno, entramos en mayo y ya sabéis, hasta el 40 de mayo no te quites el bozal, ... digo... el sayo


----------



## Veloc (30 Abr 2021)

Caray! Vaya racha llevo, voy a jugar al cupón y si me toca, pillaré muchos krugers, canguros, etc. Saludos a todos los participantes y mención especial a @estupeharto por la gran labor y mantener vivo el hilo.


----------



## estupeharto (30 Abr 2021)

Veloc dijo:


> Caray! Vaya racha llevo, voy a jugar al cupón y si me toca, pillaré muchos krugers, canguros, etc. Saludos a todos los participantes y mención especial a @estupeharto por la gran labor y mantener vivo el hilo.



Llevabas un mes de cal y otro de arena, pero ahora has roto la secuencia... y empiezas otro seguido con cal... o era con arena !? ...

Has puesto buena tierra de por medio, raudo y Veloc


----------



## janjononas (1 May 2021)

26,34$__janjononas


----------



## Somedus (1 May 2021)

26,34$__janjononas
25,60$__Somedus


----------



## andy de paso (1 May 2021)

27,00$__andy de paso
26,34$__janjononas
25,60$__Somedus


----------



## Tichy (1 May 2021)

27,00$__andy de paso
26,34$__janjononas
26,21$__Tichy 
25,60$__Somedus

Enhorabuena a los premiados de la semana. Lo de Veloc ya es precisión suiza.


----------



## Veloc (1 May 2021)

27,00$__andy de paso
26,34$__janjononas
26,21$__Tichy
26,10$__Veloc
25,60$__Somedus


----------



## Muttley (1 May 2021)

Veloc dijo:


> 27,00$__andy de paso
> 26,34$__janjononas
> 26,21$__Tichy
> 26,10$__Veloc
> 25,60$__Somedus



Vale, estaba esperando este mensaje para colocar mi apuesta a 26,12$ justo entre los dos cracks @Tichy y @Veloc
......pero.....

27,00$__andy de paso
26,80$__Muttley
26,34$__janjononas
26,21$__Tichy
26,10$__Veloc
25,60$__Somedus


Soy contrarIan metalero, rebelde....y por eso puntuo como Carlos Sainz JR en la F1, de 3 en 3.

Guardo este mensaje hasta el viernes que viene


----------



## timi (1 May 2021)

27,00$__andy de paso
26,80$__Muttley
26,34$__janjononas
26,21$__Tichy
26,16$__timi 
26,10$__Veloc
25,60$__Somedus 

felicidades @Veloc


----------



## Harrymorgan (1 May 2021)

27,00$__andy de paso
26,80$__Muttley
26,34$__janjononas
26,21$__Tichy
26,16$__timi 
26,10$__Veloc
26,00$__Harrymorgan
25,60$__Somedus 





Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NicoTesla (1 May 2021)

27,00$__andy de paso
26,80$__Muttley
26,34$__janjononas
26,26$__Nico Tesla
26,21$__Tichy
26,16$__timi 
26,10$__Veloc
26,00$__Harrymorgan
25,60$__Somedus


----------



## Erzam (1 May 2021)

27,00$__andy de paso
26,80$__Muttley
26,34$__janjononas
26,26$__Nico Tesla
26,21$__Tichy
26,16$__timi 
26,10$__Veloc
26,05$__Erzam
26,00$__Harrymorgan
25,60$__Somedus


----------



## nedantes (1 May 2021)

enhorabuena a @Veloc que siga la racha!
27,00$__andy de paso
26,80$__Muttley
26,34$__janjononas
26,26$__Nico Tesla
26,21$__Tichy
26,16$__timi 
26,10$__Veloc
26,05$__Erzam
26,00$__Harrymorgan
25,89$__nedantes
25,60$__Somedus


----------



## Justo Bueno (2 May 2021)

27,00$__andy de paso
26,80$__Muttley
26,34$__janjononas
26,26$__Nico Tesla
26,21$__Tichy
26,16$__timi 
26,10$__Veloc
26,05$__Erzam
26,00$__Harrymorgan
25,95$__Justo Bueno 
25,89$__nedantes
25,60$__Somedus


----------



## Tolagu (2 May 2021)

27,00$__andy de paso
26,80$__Muttley
26,34$__janjononas
26,26$__Nico Tesla
26,21$__Tichy
26,16$__timi 
26,10$__Veloc
26,05$__Erzam
26,00$__Harrymorgan
25,95$__Justo Bueno
25,89$__nedantes
25,60$__Somedus
24,85$__Tolagu


----------



## scratch (2 May 2021)

27,00$__andy de paso
26,80$__Muttley
26,34$__janjononas
26,26$__Nico Tesla
26,21$__Tichy
26,16$__timi 
26,10$__Veloc
26,05$__Erzam
26,00$__Harrymorgan
25,95$__Justo Bueno
25,89$__nedantes
25,60$__Somedus
25,02$__scratch
24,85$__Tolagu


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (2 May 2021)

27,00$__andy de paso
26,80$__Muttley
26,60$_migozoenunpozo 
26,34$__janjononas
26,26$__Nico Tesla
26,21$__Tichy
26,16$__timi 
26,10$__Veloc
26,05$__Erzam
26,00$__Harrymorgan
25,95$__Justo Bueno
25,89$__nedantes
25,60$__Somedus
25,02$__scratch
24,85$__Tolagu

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## romanillo (2 May 2021)

27,00$__andy de paso
26,80$__Muttley
26,60$_migozoenunpozo
26,34$__janjononas
26,26$__Nico Tesla
26,21$__Tichy
26,16$__timi 
26,10$__Veloc
26,05$__Erzam
26,00$__Harrymorgan
25,95$__Justo Bueno
25,89$__nedantes
25,60$__Somedus
25,50$__Romanillo
25,02$__scratch
24,85$__Tolagu


----------



## cdametalero (2 May 2021)

27,00$__andy de paso
26,80$__Muttley
26,60$_migozoenunpozo
26,34$__janjononas
26,26$__Nico Tesla
26,21$__Tichy
26,16$__timi 
26,10$__Veloc
26,05$__Erzam
26,00$__Harrymorgan
25,95$__Justo Bueno
25,89$__nedantes
25,83__cdametalero
25,60$__Somedus
25,50$__Romanillo
25,02$__scratch
24,85$__Tolagu


----------



## elbruce (2 May 2021)

27,15$__ Elbruce
27,00$__andy de paso
26,80$__Muttley
26,60$_migozoenunpozo
26,34$__janjononas
26,26$__Nico Tesla
26,21$__Tichy
26,16$__timi 
26,10$__Veloc
26,05$__Erzam
26,00$__Harrymorgan
25,95$__Justo Bueno
25,89$__nedantes
25,83__cdametalero
25,60$__Somedus
25,50$__Romanillo
25,02$__scratch
24,85$__Tolagu


----------



## ElMayoL (2 May 2021)

27,15$__ Elbruce
27,00$__andy de paso
26,80$__Muttley
26,60$_migozoenunpozo
26,34$__janjononas
26,26$__Nico Tesla
26,21$__Tichy
26,16$__timi 
26,10$__Veloc
26,05$__Erzam
26,00$__Harrymorgan
25,95$__Justo Bueno
25,89$__nedantes
25,83__cdametalero
25,70$__ElMayoL
25,60$__Somedus
25,50$__Romanillo
25,02$__scratch
24,85$__Tolagu


----------



## PENTAF (2 May 2021)

27,15$__ Elbruce
27,00$__andy de paso
26,80$__Muttley
26,60$_migozoenunpozo
26,34$__janjononas
26.30$__PENTAF
26,26$__Nico Tesla
26,21$__Tichy
26,16$__timi 
26,10$__Veloc
26,05$__Erzam
26,00$__Harrymorgan
25,95$__Justo Bueno
25,89$__nedantes
25,83__cdametalero
25,60$__Somedus
25,50$__Romanillo
25,02$__scratch
24,85$__Tolagu


----------



## ElMayoL (2 May 2021)

PENTAF dijo:


> 27,15$__ Elbruce
> 27,00$__andy de paso
> 26,80$__Muttley
> 26,60$_migozoenunpozo
> ...



No se q has hecho pero ni te has puesto tu y me has eliminado a mi


----------



## estupeharto (3 May 2021)

Vaya, se me pasó


----------



## estupeharto (7 May 2021)

Subidita al fin... 27,45 $... se queda por encima de los pronósticos, por lo que la lista ha quedado tal cual en orden.
Felicitaciones... putabolsa, el que la sigue la consigue... Lo mismo para elbruce
Esta semana haremos un esfuerzo y enviaremos una moneda en su blister mínimo MS67


----------



## ElMayoL (8 May 2021)

Felicidades al campeón.
ElMayoL___28,90$


----------



## timi (8 May 2021)

Felicidades al ganador !!


----------



## Somedus (8 May 2021)

Felicidades los ganadores y a los poseedores de plata.

28,90$__ElMayoL
27,15$__Somedus

Saludos.


----------



## Tichy (8 May 2021)

Enhorabuena a los premiados. 

28,90$__ElMayoL
27,15$__Somedus
26,78$__Tichy


----------



## Muttley (8 May 2021)

Enhorabuena @AU10KAG1K 
Que ganes con la apuesta más alta son buenas noticias....para ambos. 

28,90$__ElMayoL
27,15$__Somedus
26,78$__Tichy
26,50$__Muttley


----------



## timi (8 May 2021)

28,90$__ElMayoL
27,15$__Somedus
26,78$__Tichy
26,60$__timi
26,50$__Muttley


----------



## cdametalero (8 May 2021)

Enhorabuena a los pitonisos semanales.
Porqué será que no me alegro de que el precio haya subido? Es una sensación extraña 

28,90$__ElMayoL
27,15$__Somedus
26,78$__Tichy
26,70$__cdametalero
26,60$__timi
26,50$__Muttley


----------



## elbruce (8 May 2021)

Con este cierre, creo que hemos ganado tod@s  esperemos siga con esta fuerza la semana próxima

28,90$__ElMayoL
28.05$__Elbruce
27,15$__Somedus
26,78$__Tichy
26,70$__cdametalero
26,60$__timi
26,50$__Muttley


----------



## jm666 (8 May 2021)

28,90$__ElMayoL
28.05$__Elbruce
27,15$__Somedus
26,78$__Tichy
26,70$__cdametalero
26,60$__timi
26,50$__Muttley 
28.48$__jm666


----------



## Tichy (8 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> 28,90$__ElMayoL
> 28.05$__Elbruce
> 27,15$__Somedus
> 26,78$__Tichy
> ...



@jm666 , quiere poner 26,48 y se le ha ido la tecla o quiere poner 28,48 realmente pero lo ha colocado mal? 
Por favor, corrija con lo que sea.


----------



## jm666 (8 May 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> @jm666 , quiere poner 26,48 y se le ha ido la tecla o quiere poner 28,48 realmente pero lo ha colocado mal?
> Por favor, corrija con lo que sea.



'
no, creo que $28.48 está bien


----------



## jm666 (8 May 2021)

ah, vale la coma, perdón, primera vez xD, corregido.

28,90$__ElMayoL
28.05$__Elbruce
27,15$__Somedus
26,78$__Tichy
26,70$__cdametalero
26,60$__timi
26,50$__Muttley
28,48$__jm666


----------



## Tichy (8 May 2021)

28,90$__ElMayoL
28,48$__jm666
28.05$__Elbruce
27,15$__Somedus
26,78$__Tichy
26,70$__cdametalero
26,60$__timi
26,50$__Muttley

La colocación en la tabla sigue un orden. Dicen en mi pueblo que explicar lo evidente es de mala educación. Pero a veces hay que hacer excepciones.


----------



## Veloc (8 May 2021)

28,90$__ElMayoL
28,48$__jm666
28.05$__Elbruce
27,50$__Veloc
27,15$__Somedus
26,78$__Tichy
26,70$__cdametalero
26,60$__timi
26,50$__Muttley

Felicidades a los ganadores de esta semana


----------



## NicoTesla (8 May 2021)

28,90$__ElMayoL
28,48$__jm666
28.05$__Elbruce
27,50$__Veloc
27,45$__Nico Tesla
27,15$__Somedus
26,78$__Tichy
26,70$__cdametalero
26,60$__timi
26,50$__Muttley


----------



## nedantes (8 May 2021)

Felicidades a los vencedores semanales! 
28,90$__ElMayoL
28,48$__jm666
28.05$__Elbruce
27,50$__Veloc
27,45$__Nico Tesla
27,15$__Somedus
26,78$__Tichy
26,70$__cdametalero
26,60$__timi
26,50$__Muttley 
26,28$__nedantes


----------



## Cipotecon (8 May 2021)

todas las semanas digo que baja y por mas que digo que baja acaba subiendo, QUE QUIERO COMPRAR KUKABURRAS!! DEJA DE SUBIR!!


----------



## Justo Bueno (9 May 2021)

Felicitats Autokagik putabossa!!!

28,90$__ElMayoL
28,48$__jm666
28.05$__Elbruce
27,50$__Veloc
27,45$__Nico Tesla
27,27$__Justo Bueno
27,15$__Somedus
26,78$__Tichy
26,70$__cdametalero
26,60$__timi
26,50$__Muttley
26,28$__nedantes


----------



## andy de paso (9 May 2021)

28,90$__ElMayoL
28,48$__jm666
28,26$___andydepaso
28.05$__Elbruce
27,50$__Veloc
27,45$__Nico Tesla
27,27$__Justo Bueno
27,15$__Somedus
26,78$__Tichy
26,70$__cdametalero
26,60$__timi
26,50$__Muttley
26,28$__nedantes


----------



## Erzam (9 May 2021)

28,90$__ElMayoL
28,48$__jm666
28,26$___andydepaso
28.05$__Elbruce
27,50$__Veloc
27,45$__Nico Tesla
27,27$__Justo Bueno
27,15$__Somedus
26,78$__Tichy
26,70$__cdametalero
26,60$__timi
26,50$__Muttley
26,40$__Erzam
26,28$__nedantes


----------



## scratch (9 May 2021)

28,90$__ElMayoL
28,48$__jm666
28,26$___andydepaso
28.05$__Elbruce
27,50$__Veloc
27,45$__Nico Tesla
27,27$__Justo Bueno
27,15$__Somedus
26,78$__Tichy
26,70$__cdametalero
26,60$__timi
26,50$__Muttley
26,40$__Erzam
26,28$__nedantes
26,02$__scratch


----------



## janjononas (9 May 2021)

28,90$__ElMayoL
28,48$__jm666
28,26$___andydepaso
28.05$__Elbruce
27,67$__janjononas
27,50$__Veloc
27,45$__Nico Tesla
27,27$__Justo Bueno
27,15$__Somedus
26,78$__Tichy
26,70$__cdametalero
26,60$__timi
26,50$__Muttley
26,40$__Erzam
26,28$__nedantes
26,02$__scratch


----------



## L'omertá (9 May 2021)

28,90$__ElMayoL
28,48$__jm666
28,26$___andydepaso
28.05$__Elbruce
27,67$__janjononas
27,50$__Veloc
27,45$__Nico Tesla
27,27$__Justo Bueno
27,19$__L'omertá
27,15$__Somedus
26,78$__Tichy
26,70$__cdametalero
26,60$__timi
26,50$__Muttley
26,40$__Erzam
26,28$__nedantes
26,02$__scratch


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (9 May 2021)

28,90$__ElMayoL
28,70€__migozoenunpozo
28,48$__jm666
28,26$___andydepaso
28.05$__Elbruce
27,67$__janjononas
27,50$__Veloc
27,45$__Nico Tesla
27,27$__Justo Bueno
27,19$__L'omertá
27,15$__Somedus
26,78$__Tichy
26,70$__cdametalero
26,60$__timi
26,50$__Muttley
26,40$__Erzam
26,28$__nedantes
26,02$__scratch

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## L'omertá (9 May 2021)

28,90$__ElMayoL
28,70€__migozoenunpozo
28,48$__jm666
28,26$___andydepaso
28.05$__Elbruce
27,67$__janjononas
27,50$__Veloc
27,45$__Nico Tesla
27,27$__Justo Bueno
27,19$__L'omertá
27,15$__Somedus
26,78$__Tichy
26,70$__cdametalero
26,60$__timi
26,50$__Muttley
26,40$__Erzam
26,28$__nedantes
26,10$__(L'omertá hijo)
26,02$__scratch 

Espero que no os importe pero está viendo mi hijo el post y se anima a hacer una predicción.


----------



## Harrymorgan (9 May 2021)

28,90$__ElMayoL
28,70€__migozoenunpozo
28,48$__jm666
28,26$___andydepaso
28.05$__Elbruce
27,67$__janjononas
27,50$__Veloc
27,45$__Nico Tesla
27,27$__Justo Bueno
27,19$__L'omertá
27,15$__Somedus
27,00$__Harrymorgan
26,78$__Tichy
26,70$__cdametalero
26,60$__timi
26,50$__Muttley
26,40$__Erzam
26,28$__nedantes
26,10$__(L'omertá hijo)
26,02$__scratch 





Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tolagu (9 May 2021)

28,90$__ElMayoL
28,70€__migozoenunpozo
28,48$__jm666
28,26$___andydepaso
28.05$__Elbruce
27,67$__janjononas
27,50$__Veloc
27,45$__Nico Tesla
27,27$__Justo Bueno
27,19$__L'omertá
27,15$__Somedus
27,00$__Harrymorgan
26,78$__Tichy
26,70$__cdametalero
26,60$__timi
26,50$__Muttley
26,40$__Erzam
26,28$__nedantes
26,10$__(L'omertá hijo)
26,02$__scratch 
25.60$__Tolagu


----------



## estupeharto (9 May 2021)

28,90$__ElMayoL
28,70€__migozoenunpozo
28,48$__jm666
28,26$___andydepaso
28.05$__Elbruce
27,67$__janjononas
27,50$__Veloc
27,45$__Nico Tesla
27,38$__estupeharto
27,27$__Justo Bueno
27,19$__L'omertá
27,15$__Somedus
27,00$__Harrymorgan
26,78$__Tichy
26,70$__cdametalero
26,60$__timi
26,50$__Muttley
26,40$__Erzam
26,28$__nedantes
26,10$__(L'omertá hijo)
26,02$__scratch
25.60$__Tolagu

Ha habido un poco de atropello en los últimos post a partir de éste, borrando algunos... Se tendrán en cuenta al final, pero echar un ojo al postear de no borrar a los anteriores


----------



## Suburban2 (9 May 2021)

28,90$__ElMayoL
28,70€__migozoenunpozo
28,48$__jm666
28,26$___andydepaso
28.05$__Elbruce
27.80$__Suburban2
27,67$__janjononas
27,50$__Veloc
27,45$__Nico Tesla
27,27$__Justo Bueno
27,19$__L'omertá
27,15$__Somedus
26,78$__Tichy
26,70$__cdametalero
26,60$__timi
26,50$__Muttley
26,40$__Erzam
26,28$__nedantes
26,02$__scratch


----------



## romanillo (9 May 2021)

28,90$__ElMayoL
28,70€__migozoenunpozo
28,48$__jm666
28,26$___andydepaso
28.05$__Elbruce
27,67$__janjononas
27,50$__Veloc
27,45$__Nico Tesla
27,38$__estupeharto
27,27$__Justo Bueno
27,19$__L'omertá
27,15$__Somedus
27,00$__Harrymorgan
26,78$__Tichy
26,70$__cdametalero
26,60$__timi
26,50$__Muttley
26,40$__Erzam
26,28$__nedantes
26,10$__(L'omertá hijo)
26,02$__scratch
25,95$__Romanillo
25.60$__Tolagu


----------



## PENTAF (9 May 2021)

28,90$__ElMayoL
28,70€__migozoenunpozo
28,48$__jm666
28,26$___andydepaso
28.05$__Elbruce
27,67$__janjononas
27,50$__Veloc
27,45$__Nico Tesla
27,38$__estupeharto
27,27$__Justo Bueno
27,23$__PENTAF
27,19$__L'omertá
27,15$__Somedus
27,00$__Harrymorgan
26,78$__Tichy
26,70$__cdametalero
26,60$__timi
26,50$__Muttley
26,40$__Erzam
26,28$__nedantes
26,10$__(L'omertá hijo)
26,02$__scratch
25,95$__Romanillo
25.60$__Tolagu


----------



## Tolagu (9 May 2021)

arangul00 dijo:


> analisis de la ag,minuto 38.20



Deberías moverlo a ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL

Este hilo es para el concurso semanal


----------



## estupeharto (14 May 2021)

Esta semana ni chicha ni limoná...
Ha estado mareando hasta el último momento
Finalmente parece que quedó así, apretadito... Felicitaciones!

Hagan sus apuestas....


----------



## L'omertá (15 May 2021)

Felicidades a los acertantes


----------



## ElMayoL (15 May 2021)

Felicidades a los de ahí arriba.

ElMayoL____27,70$


----------



## Somedus (15 May 2021)

Felicidades a los ganadores.

27,90$__Somedus
27,70$__ElMayoL

Saludos.


----------



## Veloc (15 May 2021)

27,90$__Somedus
27,70$__ElMayoL
27,35$__Veloc


----------



## Tichy (15 May 2021)

27,90$__Somedus
27,70$__ElMayoL
27,35$__Veloc
26,86$__Tichy

Enhorabuena a los pitonisos de la semana.


----------



## timi (15 May 2021)

27,90$__Somedus
27,80$__timi
27,70$__ElMayoL
27,35$__Veloc
26,86$__Tichy 

Felicidades a los ganadores.


----------



## andy de paso (15 May 2021)

28,78$___andy de paso
27,90$__Somedus
27,80$__timi
27,70$__ElMayoL
27,35$__Veloc
26,86$__Tichy


----------



## NicoTesla (15 May 2021)

27,90$__Somedus
27,70$__ElMayoL
27,60$__Nico Tesla
27,35$__Veloc
26,86$__Tichy


----------



## Harrymorgan (15 May 2021)

27,90$__Somedus
27,70$__ElMayoL
27,60$__Nico Tesla
27,50$__Harrymorgan
27,35$__Veloc
26,86$__Tichy



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## timi (15 May 2021)

28,78$___andy de paso
27,90$__Somedus
27,80$__timi
27,70$__ElMayoL
27,60$__Nico Tesla
27,50$__Harrymorgan
27,35$__Veloc
26,86$__Tichy 

@NicoTesla me borraste ,,, arderas entre terribles sufrimientos


----------



## nedantes (15 May 2021)

enhorabuena a los vencedores semanales!
28,78$__andy de paso
27,90$__Somedus
27,80$__timi
27,70$__ElMayoL
27,60$__Nico Tesla
27,50$__Harrymorgan
27,35$__Veloc
26,95$__nedantes
26,86$__Tichy


----------



## janjononas (16 May 2021)

28,78$__andy de paso
27,90$__Somedus
27,92$__janjononas
27,80$__timi
27,70$__ElMayoL
27,60$__Nico Tesla
27,50$__Harrymorgan
27,35$__Veloc
26,95$__nedantes
26,86$__Tichy


----------



## Justo Bueno (16 May 2021)

Enhorabuena a los agraciantes y acertados 

28,78$__andy de paso
27,92$__janjononas
27,90$__Somedus
27,80$__timi
27,70$__ElMayoL
27,60$__Nico Tesla
27,55$__Justo Bueno
27,50$__Harrymorgan
27,35$__Veloc
26,95$__nedantes
26,86$__Tichy


----------



## Muttley (16 May 2021)

28,78$__andy de paso
27,92$__janjononas
27,90$__Somedus
27,80$__timi
27,70$__ElMayoL
27,60$__Nico Tesla
27,55$__Justo Bueno
27,50$__Harrymorgan
27,35$__Veloc
27,20$__Muttley 
26,95$__nedantes
26,86$__Tichy


----------



## L'omertá (16 May 2021)

28,78$__andy de paso
27,92$__janjononas
27,90$__Somedus
27,80$__timi
27,71$__L'omertá Junior
27,70$__ElMayoL
27,65$__L'omertá
27,60$__Nico Tesla
27,55$__Justo Bueno
27,50$__Harrymorgan
27,35$__Veloc
27,20$__Muttley
26,95$__nedantes
26,86$__Tichy


----------



## scratch (16 May 2021)

28,78$__andy de paso
27,92$__janjononas
27,90$__Somedus
27,80$__timi
27,71$__L'omertá Junior
27,70$__ElMayoL
27,65$__L'omertá
27,60$__Nico Tesla
27,55$__Justo Bueno
27,50$__Harrymorgan
27,45$__scratch
27,35$__Veloc
27,20$__Muttley
26,95$__nedantes
26,86$__Tichy


----------



## cdametalero (16 May 2021)

28,78$__andy de paso
27,92$__janjononas
27,90$__Somedus
27,80$__timi
27,71$__L'omertá Junior
27,70$__ElMayoL
27,65$__L'omertá
27,60$__Nico Tesla
27,55$__Justo Bueno
27,50$__Harrymorgan
27,45$__scratch
27,40$__cdametalero
27,35$__Veloc
27,20$__Muttley
26,95$__nedantes
26,86$__Tichy


----------



## Erzam (16 May 2021)

28,78$__andy de paso
27,92$__janjononas
27,90$__Somedus
27,80$__timi
27,71$__L'omertá Junior
27,70$__ElMayoL
27,65$__L'omertá
27,60$__Nico Tesla
27,55$__Justo Bueno
27,50$__Harrymorgan
27,45$__scratch
27,40$__cdametalero
27,35$__Veloc
27,20$__Muttley
27,10$__Erzam
26,95$__nedantes
26,86$__Tichy


----------



## elbruce (16 May 2021)

28,78$__andy de paso
28,02$__Elbruce
27,92$__janjononas
27,90$__Somedus
27,80$__timi
27,71$__L'omertá Junior
27,70$__ElMayoL
27,65$__L'omertá
27,60$__Nico Tesla
27,55$__Justo Bueno
27,50$__Harrymorgan
27,45$__scratch
27,40$__cdametalero
27,35$__Veloc
27,20$__Muttley
27,10$__Erzam
26,95$__nedantes
26,86$__Tichy


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (16 May 2021)

28,78$__andy de paso
28,12$__migozoenunpozo
28,02$__Elbruce
27,92$__janjononas
27,90$__Somedus
27,80$__timi
27,71$__L'omertá Junior
27,70$__ElMayoL
27,65$__L'omertá
27,60$__Nico Tesla
27,55$__Justo Bueno
27,50$__Harrymorgan
27,45$__scratch
27,40$__cdametalero
27,35$__Veloc
27,20$__Muttley
27,10$__Erzam
26,95$__nedantes
26,86$__Tichy

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (16 May 2021)

28,78$__andy de paso
28,12$__migozoenunpozo
28,02$__Elbruce
27,92$__janjononas
27,90$__Somedus
27,80$__timi
27,71$__L'omertá Junior
27,70$__ElMayoL
27,65$__L'omertá
27,60$__Nico Tesla
27,55$__Justo Bueno
27,50$__Harrymorgan
27,45$__scratch
27,40$__cdametalero
27,35$__Veloc
27,24$__estupeharto
27,20$__Muttley
27,10$__Erzam
26,95$__nedantes
26,86$__Tichy


----------



## NicoTesla (16 May 2021)

Ja, ja, ja. ¡Qué despistado soy ! Me traicionó el corta/pega.




timi dijo:


> @NicoTesla me borraste ,,, arderas entre terribles sufrimientos


----------



## Tolagu (16 May 2021)

Pregunta de los Domingos:¿Dónde estará la PLATA el próximo fin de semana? | Página 225 | Burbuja.info 






29,00$__AU10KAG1K Repito precio semana pasada
28,78$__andy de paso
28,12$__migozoenunpozo
28,02$__Elbruce
27,92$__janjononas
27,90$__Somedus
27,80$__timi
27,71$__L'omertá Junior
27,70$__ElMayoL
27,65$__L'omertá
27,60$__Nico Tesla
27,55$__Justo Bueno
27,50$__Harrymorgan
27,45$__scratch
27,40$__cdametalero
27,35$__Veloc
27,24$__estupeharto
27,20$__Muttley
27,10$__Erzam
26,95$__nedantes
26,86$__Tichy
25.75$__Tolagu


----------



## romanillo (17 May 2021)

29,00$__AU10KAG1K Repito precio semana pasada
28,78$__andy de paso
28,12$__migozoenunpozo
28,02$__Elbruce
27,92$__janjononas
27,90$__Somedus
27,80$__timi
27,71$__L'omertá Junior
27,70$__ElMayoL
27,65$__L'omertá
27,60$__Nico Tesla
27,55$__Justo Bueno
27,50$__Harrymorgan
27,45$__scratch
27,40$__cdametalero
27,35$__Veloc
27,24$__estupeharto
27,20$__Muttley
27,10$__Erzam
26,95$__nedantes
26,86$__Tichy
25.75$__Tolagu 
25,65$__Romanillo


----------



## estupeharto (21 May 2021)

Casi pleno al 30 de nuevo, por un pelo... Felicitaciones!
Pequeña subidita esta semana,... cogiendo aire?
Acabamos el mes y los tres del podium son los mejor posicionados para el premio mensual (15+duro, 10+pakillo, 5+1 trébol)
Nuestro nuevo patrocinador Muttley hará un sorteo en su canal de una de sus preciosas onzas para uno de los 30 primeros en la general


----------



## Muttley (22 May 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Nuestro nuevo patrocinador Muttley hará un sorteo en su canal de una de sus preciosas onzas para uno de los 30 primeros en la general
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 665293
> ...



Venga, allá va. 
La apuesta ganadora de Justo Bueno (enhorabuena) ha sido 27,55.
Si sumamos cada cifra de la apuesta: 2+7+5+5=19.
El canal Dragón ha dado una onza al número 19 de la clasificación general.
Enhorabuena al agraciado. 
Ya me he puesto en contacto con él y está encantado y feliz de haberla recibido.
Agradece el enorme trabajo de estupeharto en la gestión del torneo. 

Siguiente sorteo en Mayo 2022.

No se olviden de visionar los vidéos y den muchos laiks al canal. 

Muttley_____27,20$


----------



## estupeharto (22 May 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> *Siguiente sorteo en Mayo 2022.*
> 
> No se olviden de visionar los vidéos y den muchos laiks al canal.
> 
> Muttley_____27,20$


----------



## L'omertá (22 May 2021)

Huyyyyyyyy!!!! El team L'omertá casi hace pleno 
Felicidades al ganador!


----------



## ElMayoL (22 May 2021)

Felicidades al ganador.

ElMayoL___28,10$


----------



## scratch (22 May 2021)

28,10$__ElMayoL
27,95$__scratch
27,20$__Muttley


----------



## Veloc (22 May 2021)

28,10$__ElMayoL
27,95$__scratch
27,60$__Veloc
27,20$__Muttley


----------



## Tichy (22 May 2021)

28,10$__ElMayoL
27,95$__scratch
27,60$__Veloc
27,20$__Muttley
26,92$__Tichy

Y enhorabuena a los premiados.


----------



## andy de paso (22 May 2021)

28,78$__andy de paso
28,10$__ElMayoL
27,95$__scratch
27,60$__Veloc
27,20$__Muttley
26,92$__Tichy

Y enhorabuena a los premiados.


----------



## jm666 (22 May 2021)

28,78$__andy de paso
28,65$_jm666
28,10$__ElMayoL
27,95$__scratch
27,60$__Veloc
27,20$__Muttley
26,92$__Tichy 

enahorabuenas a los acertantes


----------



## janjononas (22 May 2021)

28,78$__andy de paso
28,65$_jm666
28,10$__ElMayoL
27,95$__scratch
27,60$__Veloc
27,43$__janjononas
27,20$__Muttley
26,92$__Tichy


----------



## Somedus (22 May 2021)

28,78$__andy de paso
28,65$__jm666
28,10$__ElMayoL
27,95$__scratch
27,70$__Somedus
27,60$__Veloc
27,43$__janjononas
27,20$__Muttley
26,92$__Tichy


----------



## nedantes (22 May 2021)

28,78$__andy de paso
28,65$__jm666
28,10$__ElMayoL
27,95$__scratch
27,70$__Somedus
27,60$__Veloc
27,43$__janjononas
27,20$__Muttley
26,92$__Tichy 
26,69$__nedantes
enhorabuena a los pitonisos de la semana!


----------



## Tolagu (23 May 2021)

28,78$__andy de paso
28,65$__jm666
28,10$__ElMayoL
27,95$__scratch
27,70$__Somedus
27,60$__Veloc
27,43$__janjononas
27,20$__Muttley
26,92$__Tichy 
26,69$__nedantes 
25,90$__Tolagu

Enhorabuena a los chamanes ganadores


----------



## timi (23 May 2021)

28,78$__andy de paso
28,65$__jm666
28,32$__timi
28,10$__ElMayoL
27,95$__scratch
27,70$__Somedus
27,60$__Veloc
27,43$__janjononas
27,20$__Muttley
26,92$__Tichy
26,69$__nedantes
25,90$__Tolagu 

felicidades a los ganadores


----------



## NicoTesla (23 May 2021)

28,78$__andy de paso
28,65$__jm666
28,32$__timi
28,10$__ElMayoL
28,05$__Nico Tesla
27,95$__scratch
27,70$__Somedus
27,60$__Veloc
27,43$__janjononas
27,20$__Muttley
26,92$__Tichy
26,69$__nedantes
25,90$__Tolagu


----------



## Justo Bueno (23 May 2021)

Muchas gracias a todos por las felicitaciones. La verdad que llevo dos o tres semanas poniendo mi apuesta a ojo, al tuntún, sin basarme en análisis técnico y gráficas como suelo hacer... así que ha sido pura chiripa, no tiene mérito esta vez... pero bueno lo importante es ganar! No participar, así que gracias y quedo a la espera de mi granalla de plata 0.99999, un saludo a todossss

28,78$__andy de paso
28,65$__jm666
28,32$__timi
28,10$__ElMayoL
28,05$__Nico Tesla
27,95$__scratch
27,82$__Justo Bueno
27,70$__Somedus
27,60$__Veloc
27,43$__janjononas
27,20$__Muttley
26,92$__Tichy
26,69$__nedantes
25,90$__Tolagu


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 May 2021)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Muchas gracias a todos por las felicitaciones. La verdad que llevo dos o tres semanas poniendo mi apuesta a ojo, al tuntún, sin basarme en análisis técnico y gráficas como suelo hacer... así que ha sido pura chiripa, no tiene mérito esta vez... pero bueno lo importante es ganar! No participar, así que gracias y quedo a la espera de mi granalla de plata 0.99999, un saludo a todossss
> 
> 28,78$__andy de paso
> 28,65$__jm666
> ...



28,78$__andy de paso
28,65$__jm666
28,32$__timi
28,20$__Harrymorgan
28,10$__ElMayoL
28,05$__Nico Tesla
27,95$__scratch
27,82$__Justo Bueno
27,70$__Somedus
27,60$__Veloc
27,43$__janjononas
27,20$__Muttley
26,92$__Tichy
26,69$__nedantes
25,90$__Tolagu

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (23 May 2021)

28,78$__andy de paso
28,65$__jm666
28,50$__migozoenunpozo 
28,32$__timi
28,20$__Harrymorgan
28,10$__ElMayoL
28,05$__Nico Tesla
27,95$__scratch
27,82$__Justo Bueno
27,70$__Somedus
27,60$__Veloc
27,43$__janjononas
27,20$__Muttley
26,92$__Tichy
26,69$__nedantes
25,90$__Tolagu


Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Erzam (23 May 2021)

28,78$__andy de paso
28,65$__jm666
28,50$__migozoenunpozo
28,32$__timi
28,20$__Harrymorgan
28,10$__ElMayoL
28,05$__Nico Tesla
27,95$__scratch
27,82$__Justo Bueno
27,70$__Somedus
27,60$__Veloc
27,50$__Erzam
27,43$__janjononas
27,20$__Muttley
26,92$__Tichy
26,69$__nedantes
25,90$__Tolagu


----------



## cdametalero (23 May 2021)

28,78$__andy de paso
28,65$__jm666
28,50$__migozoenunpozo
28,32$__timi
28,20$__Harrymorgan
28,10$__ElMayoL
28,05$__Nico Tesla
27,95$__scratch
27,82$__Justo Bueno
27,76$__cdametalero
27,70$__Somedus
27,60$__Veloc
27,50$__Erzam
27,43$__janjononas
27,20$__Muttley
26,92$__Tichy
26,69$__nedantes
25,90$__Tolagu


----------



## L'omertá (23 May 2021)

29,33$__L'omertá
29,00$__AU10KAG1K (Sigo en mis trece)
28,65$__jm666
28,50$__migozoenunpozo
28,32$__timi
28,20$__Harrymorgan
28,10$__ElMayoL
28,05$__Nico Tesla
27,95$__scratch
27,93$__L'omertá hijo (El oráculo de Abascal)
27,82$__Justo Bueno
27,76$__cdametalero
27,70$__Somedus
27,60$__Veloc
27,50$__Erzam
27,43$__janjononas
27,20$__Muttley
26,92$__Tichy
26,69$__nedantes
25,90$__Tolagu


----------



## jm666 (23 May 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> 29,00$__AU10KAG1K (Sigo en mis trece)
> 28,65$__jm666
> 28,50$__migozoenunpozo
> 28,32$__timi
> ...





L'omertá dijo:


> 29,33$__L'omertá
> 29,00$__AU10KAG1K (Sigo en mis trece)
> 28,65$__jm666
> 28,50$__migozoenunpozo
> ...



alguien se comió a 28,78$__andy de paso ??


----------



## L'omertá (23 May 2021)

A mí no me mires, he copiado la lista del compañero @AU10KAG1K


----------



## L'omertá (23 May 2021)

29,33$__L'omertá
29,00$__AU10KAG1K (Sigo en mis trece)
28,78$__andy de paso
28,65$__jm666
28,50$__migozoenunpozo
28,32$__timi
28,20$__Harrymorgan
28,10$__ElMayoL
28,05$__Nico Tesla
27,95$__scratch
27,93$__L'omertá hijo (El oráculo de Abascal)
27,82$__Justo Bueno
27,76$__cdametalero
27,70$__Somedus
27,60$__Veloc
27,50$__Erzam
27,43$__janjononas
27,20$__Muttley
26,92$__Tichy
26,69$__nedantes
25,90$__Tolagu 

Solucionado.


----------



## estupeharto (23 May 2021)

29,33$__L'omertá
29,00$__AU10KAG1K (Sigo en mis trece)
28,78$__andy de paso
28,65$__jm666
28,50$__migozoenunpozo
28,32$__timi
28,20$__Harrymorgan
28,10$__ElMayoL
28,05$__Nico Tesla
27,95$__scratch
27,93$__L'omertá hijo (El oráculo de Abascal)
27,82$__Justo Bueno
27,76$__cdametalero
27,70$__Somedus
27,60$__Veloc
27,50$__Erzam
27,47$__estupeharto
27,43$__janjononas
27,20$__Muttley
26,92$__Tichy
26,69$__nedantes
25,90$__Tolagu


----------



## romanillo (23 May 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Venga, allá va.
> La apuesta ganadora de Justo Bueno (enhorabuena) ha sido 27,55.
> Si sumamos cada cifra de la apuesta: 2+7+5+5=19.
> El canal Dragón ha dado una onza al número 19 de la clasificación general.
> ...




Joder el que no corre vuela, te has hecho ahora youtuber, mucho éxito tengas.


----------



## romanillo (23 May 2021)

29,33$__L'omertá
29,00$__AU10KAG1K (Sigo en mis trece)
28,78$__andy de paso
28,65$__jm666
28,50$__migozoenunpozo
28,32$__timi
28,20$__Harrymorgan
28,10$__ElMayoL
28,05$__Nico Tesla
27,95$__scratch
27,93$__L'omertá hijo (El oráculo de Abascal)
27,82$__Justo Bueno
27,76$__cdametalero
27,70$__Somedus
27,60$__Veloc
27,50$__Erzam
27,47$__estupeharto
27,43$__janjononas
27,20$__Muttley
26,92$__Tichy
26,69$__nedantes
26,10$__Romanillo
25,90$__Tolagu


----------



## PENTAF (23 May 2021)

29,33$__L'omertá
29,00$__AU10KAG1K (Sigo en mis trece)
28,78$__andy de paso
28,65$__jm666
28,50$__migozoenunpozo
28,32$__timi
28,20$__Harrymorgan
28,10$__ElMayoL
28,05$__Nico Tesla
27,95$__scratch
27,93$__L'omertá hijo (El oráculo de Abascal)
27,82$__Justo Bueno
27,76$__cdametalero
27,70$__Somedus
27,60$__Veloc
27,55$__PENTAF
27,50$__Erzam
27,47$__estupeharto
27,43$__janjononas
27,20$__Muttley
26,92$__Tichy
26,69$__nedantes
25,90$__Tolagu


----------



## estupeharto (28 May 2021)

Se acabó mayo, bajó el cristoin, l'omertá hijo casi la clava,
Puntos extras del mes (15,10,5) para Nico Tesla, Justo Bueno y Veloc. Felicitaciones a todos
Vamos que nos vamos....


----------



## L'omertá (29 May 2021)

Buenos días.
Os transmito la alegría y agradecimientos del ganador de esta semana .


----------



## elbruce (29 May 2021)

Para la próxima semana....
Elbruce __ 29,12$


----------



## ElMayoL (29 May 2021)

Felicidades al chaval. Un fiera.

Elbruce __ 29,12$
ElMayoL__28,12$


----------



## scratch (29 May 2021)

29,12$__Elbruce 
28,12$__ElMayoL
27,95$__scratch


----------



## Tichy (29 May 2021)

29,12$__Elbruce
28,12$__ElMayoL
27,95$__scratch
27,65$__Tichy


----------



## jm666 (29 May 2021)

29,12$__Elbruce
28,80$__jm666
28,12$__ElMayoL
27,95$__scratch
27,65$__Tichy


----------



## Veloc (29 May 2021)

29,12$__Elbruce
28,80$__jm666
28,30$__Veloc
28,12$__ElMayoL
27,95$__scratch
27,65$__Tichy


----------



## Somedus (29 May 2021)

29,12$__Elbruce
28,80$__jm666
28,40$__Somedus
28,30$__Veloc
28,12$__ElMayoL
27,95$__scratch
27,65$__Tichy


----------



## PENTAF (29 May 2021)

29,12$__Elbruce
28,80$__jm666
28,40$__Somedus
28,30$__Veloc
28,12$__ElMayoL
27,95$__scratch
27,65$__Tichy 
27,55$__PENTAF


----------



## Muttley (29 May 2021)

29,12$__Elbruce
28,80$__jm666
28,40$__Somedus
28,30$__Veloc
28,20$__Muttley 
28,12$__ElMayoL
27,95$__scratch
27,65$__Tichy
27,55$__PENTAF


----------



## timi (29 May 2021)

29,12$__Elbruce
28,80$__jm666
28,40$__Somedus
28,35$__timi
28,30$__Veloc
28,20$__Muttley
28,12$__ElMayoL
27,95$__scratch
27,65$__Tichy
27,55$__PENTAF


----------



## nedantes (29 May 2021)

29,12$__Elbruce
28.95$__nedantes
28,80$__jm666
28,40$__Somedus
28,35$__timi
28,30$__Veloc
28,20$__Muttley
28,12$__ElMayoL
27,95$__scratch
27,65$__Tichy
enhorabuena a los acertantes!


----------



## janjononas (29 May 2021)

29,12$__Elbruce
28.95$__nedantes
28,80$__jm666
28,40$__Somedus
28,35$__timi
28,30$__Veloc
28,20$__Muttley
28,12$__ElMayoL
27,98$__janjononas
27,95$__scratch
27,65$__Tichy


----------



## Erzam (30 May 2021)

29,12$__Elbruce
28.95$__nedantes
28,80$__jm666
28,40$__Somedus
28,35$__timi
28,30$__Veloc
28,25$__Erzam
28,20$__Muttley
28,12$__ElMayoL
27,98$__janjononas
27,95$__scratch
27,65$__Tichy


----------



## L'omertá (30 May 2021)

29,12$__Elbruce
29,05$__L'omertá junior (el oráculo de Abascal)
28.95$__nedantes
28,88$__L'omertá
28,80$__jm666
28,40$__Somedus
28,35$__timi
28,30$__Veloc
28,25$__Erzam
28,20$__Muttley
28,12$__ElMayoL
27,98$__janjononas
27,95$__scratch
27,65$__Tichy


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (30 May 2021)

29,12$__Elbruce
29,05$__L'omertá junior (el oráculo de Abascal)
28.95$__nedantes
28,88$__L'omertá
28,80$__jm666
28,60$__migozoenunpozo 
28,40$__Somedus
28,35$__timi
28,30$__Veloc
28,25$__Erzam
28,20$__Muttley
28,12$__ElMayoL
27,98$__janjononas
27,95$__scratch
27,65$__Tichy

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## andy de paso (30 May 2021)

29,12$__Elbruce
29,05$__L'omertá junior (el oráculo de Abascal)
28.95$__nedantes
28,88$__L'omertá
28,80$__jm666
28,70$___andydepaso
28,60$__migozoenunpozo
28,40$__Somedus
28,35$__timi
28,30$__Veloc
28,25$__Erzam
28,20$__Muttley
28,12$__ElMayoL
27,98$__janjononas
27,95$__scratch
27,65$__Tichy


----------



## Justo Bueno (30 May 2021)

29,12$__Elbruce
29,05$__L'omertá junior (el oráculo de Abascal)
28.95$__nedantes
28,88$__L'omertá
28,80$__jm666
28,70$___andydepaso
28,60$__migozoenunpozo
28,44$__Justo Bueno
28,40$__Somedus
28,35$__timi
28,30$__Veloc
28,25$__Erzam
28,20$__Muttley
28,12$__ElMayoL
27,98$__janjononas
27,95$__scratch
27,65$__Tichy


----------



## PENTAF (30 May 2021)

29,12$__Elbruce
29,05$__L'omertá junior (el oráculo de Abascal)
28.95$__nedantes
28,88$__L'omertá
28,80$__jm666
28,70$___andydepaso
28,60$__migozoenunpozo
28,44$__Justo Bueno
28,40$__Somedus
28,35$__timi
28,30$__Veloc
28,25$__Erzam
28,20$__Muttley
28,12$__ElMayoL
27,98$__janjononas
27,95$__scratch
27,65$__Tichy 
27,55$__PENTAF 
Vuelvo a apuntarme que al parecer a nedantes se le ha ido el cursor y me ha borrado


----------



## Tolagu (30 May 2021)

29,12$__Elbruce
29,05$__L'omertá junior (el oráculo de Abascal)
28.95$__nedantes
28,88$__L'omertá
28,80$__jm666
28,70$__andydepaso
28,60$__migozoenunpozo
28,44$__Justo Bueno
28,40$__Somedus
28,35$__timi
28,30$__Veloc
28,25$__Erzam
28,20$__Muttley
28,12$__ElMayoL
27,98$__janjononas
27,95$__scratch
27,65$__Tichy
27,55$__PENTAF
26,75$__Tolagu


----------



## Harrymorgan (30 May 2021)

29,12$__Elbruce
29,05$__L'omertá junior (el oráculo de Abascal)
28.95$__nedantes
28,88$__L'omertá
28,80$__jm666
28,70$__andydepaso
28,60$__migozoenunpozo
28,50$__Harrymorgan
28,44$__Justo Bueno
28,40$__Somedus
28,35$__timi
28,30$__Veloc
28,25$__Erzam
28,20$__Muttley
28,12$__ElMayoL
27,98$__janjononas
27,95$__scratch
27,65$__Tichy
27,55$__PENTAF
26,75$__Tolagu

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cdametalero (30 May 2021)

29,12$__Elbruce
29,05$__L'omertá junior (el oráculo de Abascal)
28.95$__nedantes
28,88$__L'omertá
28,80$__jm666
28,70$__andydepaso
28,60$__migozoenunpozo
28,55$__cdametalero
28,50$__Harrymorgan
28,44$__Justo Bueno
28,40$__Somedus
28,35$__timi
28,30$__Veloc
28,25$__Erzam
28,20$__Muttley
28,12$__ElMayoL
27,98$__janjononas
27,95$__scratch
27,65$__Tichy
27,55$__PENTAF
26,75$__Tolagu


----------



## NicoTesla (30 May 2021)

Casi se me olvida ...

29,12$__Elbruce
29,05$__L'omertá junior (el oráculo de Abascal)
28.95$__nedantes
28,88$__L'omertá
28,80$__jm666
28,70$__andydepaso
28,60$__migozoenunpozo
28,55$__cdametalero
28,50$__Harrymorgan
28,44$__Justo Bueno
28,40$__Somedus
28,35$__timi
28,30$__Veloc
28,25$__Erzam
28,20$__Muttley
28,16$__Nico Tesla
28,12$__ElMayoL
27,98$__janjononas
27,95$__scratch
27,65$__Tichy
27,55$__PENTAF
26,75$__Tolagu


----------



## estupeharto (30 May 2021)

29,12$__Elbruce
29,05$__L'omertá junior (el oráculo de Abascal)
28.95$__nedantes
28,88$__L'omertá
28,80$__jm666
28,70$__andydepaso
28,60$__migozoenunpozo
28,55$__cdametalero
28,50$__Harrymorgan
28,44$__Justo Bueno
28,40$__Somedus
28,35$__timi
28,30$__Veloc
28,25$__Erzam
28,20$__Muttley
28,16$__Nico Tesla
28,12$__ElMayoL
27,98$__janjononas
27,95$__scratch
27,83$__estupeharto
27,65$__Tichy
27,55$__PENTAF
26,75$__Tolagu


----------



## estupeharto (5 Jun 2021)

Pequeño mareo esta semana para quedarse un peldaño más abajo. Cogiendo carrerilla, lo que no sabemos si para arriba o para abajo...
Felicitaciones a los acertantes. Ya esta semana nos podemos quitar el sayo, a ver qué tal viene la marea...


----------



## Veloc (5 Jun 2021)

27,90$__Veloc

Enhorabuena a los ganadores.


----------



## Tichy (5 Jun 2021)

27,90$__Veloc
27,78$__Tichy

Enhorabuena estupeharto! Vaya remontada.


----------



## scratch (5 Jun 2021)

27,95$__scratch
27,90$__Veloc
27,78$__Tichy


----------



## Somedus (5 Jun 2021)

28,10$__Somedus
27,95$__scratch
27,90$__Veloc
27,78$__Tichy


----------



## timi (5 Jun 2021)

28,35$__timi
28,10$__Somedus
27,95$__scratch
27,90$__Veloc
27,78$__Tichy


----------



## andy de paso (5 Jun 2021)

28,83$___andydepaso
28,35$__timi
28,10$__Somedus
27,95$__scratch
27,90$__Veloc
27,78$__Tichy


----------



## nedantes (5 Jun 2021)

28,83$___andydepaso
28.75$__nedantes
28,35$__timi
28,10$__Somedus
27,95$__scratch
27,90$__Veloc
27,78$__Tichy 
enhorabuena a los ganadores semanales!


----------



## NicoTesla (5 Jun 2021)

28,83$___andydepaso
28.75$__nedantes
28,35$__timi
28,15$__Nico Tesla
28,10$__Somedus
27,95$__scratch
27,90$__Veloc
27,78$__Tichy


----------



## Muttley (6 Jun 2021)

28,83$___andydepaso
28.75$__nedantes
28,35$__timi
28,15$__Nico Tesla
28,10$__Somedus
28$__Muttley
27,95$__scratch
27,90$__Veloc
27,78$__Tichy


----------



## Cipotecon (6 Jun 2021)

#3.428
28,83$___andydepaso
28.75$__nedantes
28.40$__Cipotecon
28,35$__timi
28,15$__Nico Tesla
28,10$__Somedus
28$__Muttley
27,95$__scratch
27,90$__Veloc
27,78$__Tichy


----------



## jm666 (6 Jun 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pequeño mareo esta semana para quedarse un peldaño más abajo. Cogiendo carrerilla, lo que no sabemos si para arriba o para abajo...



Pues sí, vaya revés inesperado 

Enhorabuena a los acertantes.

28,83$___andydepaso
28.75$__nedantes
28.40$__Cipotecon
28,35$__timi
28,15$__Nico Tesla
28,10$__Somedus
28$__Muttley
27,99$__jm666
27,95$__scratch
27,90$__Veloc
27,78$__Tichy


----------



## Erzam (6 Jun 2021)

28,83$___andydepaso
28.75$__nedantes
28.40$__Cipotecon
28,35$__timi
28,15$__Nico Tesla
28,10$__Somedus
28$__Muttley
27,99$__jm666
27,95$__scratch
27,90$__Veloc
27,78$__Tich 
27,20$__Erzam


----------



## estupeharto (6 Jun 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> 27,90$__Veloc
> 27,78$__Tichy
> 
> Enhorabuena estupeharto! Vaya remontada.



Creo que es por la mascarilla que no me pongo o me pongo por debajo de la nariz en el resto de casos.


----------



## L'omertá (6 Jun 2021)

28,83$___andydepaso
28.75$__nedantes
28.40$__Cipotecon
28,35$__timi
28,30$__L'omertá
28,22$__L'omertá Junior (El oráculo de Abascal)
28,15$__Nico Tesla
28,10$__Somedus
28$__Muttley
27,99$__jm666
27,95$__scratch
27,90$__Veloc
27,78$__Tich
27,20$__Erzam


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 Jun 2021)

28,83$___andydepaso
28.75$__nedantes
28.40$__Cipotecon
28,35$__timi
28,30$__L'omertá
28,22$__L'omertá Junior (El oráculo de Abascal)
28,15$__Nico Tesla
28,10$__Somedus
28$__Muttley
27,99$__jm666
27,95$__scratch
27,90$__Veloc
27,78$__Tich
27,50$__Harrymorgan
27,20$__Erzam



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ElMayoL (6 Jun 2021)

28,83$___andydepaso
28.75$__nedantes
28.40$__Cipotecon
28,35$__timi
28,30$__L'omertá
28,22$__L'omertá Junior (El oráculo de Abascal)
28,15$__Nico Tesla
28,10$__Somedus
28$__Muttley
27,99$__jm666
27,95$__scratch
27,90$__Veloc
27,83$__ElMayoL
27,78$__Tich
27,50$__Harrymorgan
27,20$__Erzam


----------



## elbruce (6 Jun 2021)

29,12$__elbruce
28,83$___andydepaso
28.75$__nedantes
28.40$__Cipotecon
28,35$__timi
28,30$__L'omertá
28,22$__L'omertá Junior (El oráculo de Abascal)
28,15$__Nico Tesla
28,10$__Somedus
28$__Muttley
27,99$__jm666
27,95$__scratch
27,90$__Veloc
27,83$__ElMayoL
27,78$__Tich
27,50$__Harrymorgan
27,20$__Erzam


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (6 Jun 2021)

29,12$__elbruce
28,83$___andydepaso
28.75$__nedantes
28,55$__migozoenunpozo 
28.40$__Cipotecon
28,35$__timi
28,30$__L'omertá
28,22$__L'omertá Junior (El oráculo de Abascal)
28,15$__Nico Tesla
28,10$__Somedus
28$__Muttley
27,99$__jm666
27,95$__scratch
27,90$__Veloc
27,83$__ElMayoL
27,78$__Tich
27,50$__Harrymorgan
27,20$__Erzam

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AU10KAG1K (6 Jun 2021)

29,21$__AU10KAG1K (ya va tocando romperse los 29$ al alza)
29,12$__elbruce
28,83$___andydepaso
28.75$__nedantes
28,55$__migozoenunpozo 
28.40$__Cipotecon
28,35$__timi
28,30$__L'omertá
28,22$__L'omertá Junior (El oráculo de Abascal)
28,15$__Nico Tesla
28,10$__Somedus
28$__Muttley
27,99$__jm666
27,95$__scratch
27,90$__Veloc
27,83$__ElMayoL
27,78$__Tich
27,50$__Harrymorgan
27,20$__Erzam


----------



## cdametalero (6 Jun 2021)

29,21$__AU10KAG1K (ya va tocando romperse los 29$ al alza)
29,12$__elbruce
28,83$___andydepaso
28.75$__nedantes
28,55$__migozoenunpozo
28.40$__Cipotecon
28,35$__timi
28,30$__L'omertá
28,22$__L'omertá Junior (El oráculo de Abascal)
28,15$__Nico Tesla
28,10$__Somedus
28$__Muttley
27,99$__jm666
27,95$__scratch
27,90$__Veloc
27,83$__ElMayoL
27,78$__Tich
27,70$__cdametalero
27,50$__Harrymorgan
27,20$__Erzam

Zanx Cita Citar


----------



## Justo Bueno (6 Jun 2021)

29,21$__AU10KAG1K (ya va tocando romperse los 29$ al alza)
29,12$__elbruce
28,83$___andydepaso
28.75$__nedantes
28,55$__migozoenunpozo
28.40$__Cipotecon
28,35$__timi
28,30$__L'omertá
28,22$__L'omertá Junior (El oráculo de Abascal)
28,15$__Nico Tesla
28,10$__Somedus
28,05$__Justo Bueno
28$__Muttley
27,99$__jm666
27,95$__scratch
27,90$__Veloc
27,83$__ElMayoL
27,78$__Tich
27,70$__cdametalero
27,50$__Harrymorgan
27,20$__Erzam


----------



## Tolagu (6 Jun 2021)

29,21$__AU10KAG1K (ya va tocando romperse los 29$ al alza)
29,12$__elbruce
28,83$___andydepaso
28.75$__nedantes
28,55$__migozoenunpozo
28.40$__Cipotecon
28,35$__timi
28,30$__L'omertá
28,22$__L'omertá Junior (El oráculo de Abascal)
28,15$__Nico Tesla
28,10$__Somedus
28,05$__Justo Bueno
28,00$__Muttley
27,99$__jm666
27,95$__scratch
27,90$__Veloc
27,83$__ElMayoL
27,78$__Tich
27,70$__cdametalero
27,50$__Harrymorgan
27,20$__Erzam
26.75$__Tolagu


----------



## janjononas (6 Jun 2021)

29,21$__AU10KAG1K (ya va tocando romperse los 29$ al alza)
29,12$__elbruce
28,83$___andydepaso
28.75$__nedantes
28,55$__migozoenunpozo
28.40$__Cipotecon
28,35$__timi
28,30$__L'omertá
28,22$__L'omertá Junior (El oráculo de Abascal)
28,15$__Nico Tesla
28,10$__Somedus
28,05$__Justo Bueno
28,00$__Muttley
27,99$__jm666
27,95$__scratch
27,90$__Veloc
27,83$__ElMayoL
27,78$__Tich
27,70$__cdametalero
27,64$__janjononas
27,50$__Harrymorgan
27,20$__Erzam
26.75$__Tolagu


----------



## estupeharto (6 Jun 2021)

29,21$__AU10KAG1K (ya va tocando romperse los 29$ al alza)
29,12$__elbruce
28,83$___andydepaso
28.75$__nedantes
28,55$__migozoenunpozo
28.40$__Cipotecon
28,35$__timi
28,30$__L'omertá
28,22$__L'omertá Junior (El oráculo de Abascal)
28,15$__Nico Tesla
28,10$__Somedus
28,05$__Justo Bueno
28,00$__Muttley
27,99$__jm666
27,95$__scratch
27,90$__Veloc
27,83$__ElMayoL
27,78$__Tichy
27,70$__cdametalero
27,64$__janjononas
27,50$__Harrymorgan
27,44$__estupeharto
27,20$__Erzam
26.75$__Tolagu


----------



## PENTAF (6 Jun 2021)

29,21$__AU10KAG1K (ya va tocando romperse los 29$ al alza)
29,12$__elbruce
28,83$___andydepaso
28.75$__nedantes
28,55$__migozoenunpozo
28.40$__Cipotecon
28,35$__timi
28,30$__L'omertá
28,22$__L'omertá Junior (El oráculo de Abascal)
28,15$__Nico Tesla
28,10$__Somedus
28,05$__Justo Bueno
28,00$__Muttley
27,99$__jm666
27,95$__scratch
27,90$__Veloc
27,83$__ElMayoL
27,78$__Tichy
27,70$__cdametalero
27,64$__janjononas
27,56$__PENTAF
27,50$__Harrymorgan
27,44$__estupeharto
27,20$__Erzam
26.75$__Tolagu


----------



## Harrymorgan (7 Jun 2021)

Yo he apuntado abajo por la lógica inversa.. A ver si pasa justo lo contrario

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Somedus (13 Jun 2021)

Hola.

Para esta semana mi pronóstico es:

28,10$__Somedus



Saludos.


----------



## Tichy (13 Jun 2021)

La semana pasada me quedé a décima y pico y creo que soy séptimo... Enhorabuena a los que afinaron al milímetro.

Para la próxima:

28,10$__Somedus
27,94$__Tichy


----------



## Erzam (13 Jun 2021)

28,10$__Somedus
27,94$__Tichy 
27,50$__Erzam


----------



## scratch (13 Jun 2021)

28,10$__Somedus
28,05$__scratch
27,94$__Tichy 
27,50$__Erzam


----------



## andy de paso (13 Jun 2021)

28,83$__andydepaso
28,10$__Somedus
28,05$__scratch
27,94$__Tichy
27,50$__Erzam


----------



## Muttley (13 Jun 2021)

28,83$__andydepaso
28,40$__Muttley 
28,10$__Somedus
28,05$__scratch
27,94$__Tichy
27,50$__Erzam


----------



## timi (13 Jun 2021)

28,83$__andydepaso
28,40$__Muttley
28,35$__timi
28,10$__Somedus
28,05$__scratch
27,94$__Tichy
27,50$__Erzam


----------



## janjononas (13 Jun 2021)

28,83$__andydepaso
28,40$__Muttley
28,35$__timi
28,27$__janjononas
28,10$__Somedus
28,05$__scratch
27,94$__Tichy
27,50$__Erzam


----------



## Justo Bueno (13 Jun 2021)

28,83$__andydepaso
28,40$__Muttley
28,35$__timi
28,27$__janjononas
28,10$__Somedus
28,05$__scratch
27,99$__Justo Bueno
27,94$__Tichy
27,50$__Erzam

Lo de arriba, las apuestas para esta próxima semana. Y a falta de que aparezca el jefe @estupeharto, y si no me equivoco, las puntuaciones de esta semana pasada serían las siguientes (la cotización cerró a *27,92$* en silverprice.org):


28,15$__Nico Tesla 2puntos
28,10$__Somedus 4puntos
28,05$__Justo Bueno 6puntos
28,00$__Muttley 8puntos
27,99$__jm666 *10puntos*
27,95$__scratch *15puntos*
*27,92$*​27,90$__Veloc *25puntos*
27,83$__ElMayoL 7puntos
27,78$__Tichy 5puntos
27,70$__cdametalero 3puntos
27,64$__janjononas 1punto

Un saludo a todos!


----------



## NicoTesla (13 Jun 2021)

28,83$__andydepaso
28,40$__Muttley
28,35$__timi
28,31$__Nico Tesla
28,27$__janjononas
28,10$__Somedus
28,05$__scratch
27,99$__Justo Bueno
27,94$__Tichy
27,50$__Erzam


----------



## ElMayoL (13 Jun 2021)

#3.455
28,83$__andydepaso
28,40$__Muttley
28,35$__timi
28,31$__Nico Tesla
28,27$__janjononas
28,15$__ElMayoL
28,10$__Somedus
28,05$__scratch
27,99$__Justo Bueno
27,94$__Tichy
27,50$__Erzam


----------



## Harrymorgan (13 Jun 2021)

29,00$__Harrymorgan
28,83$__andydepaso
28,40$__Muttley
28,35$__timi
28,31$__Nico Tesla
28,27$__janjononas
28,15$__ElMayoL
28,10$__Somedus
28,05$__scratch
27,99$__Justo Bueno
27,94$__Tichy
27,50$__Erzam



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Veloc (13 Jun 2021)

29,00$__Harrymorgan
28,83$__andydepaso
28,40$__Muttley
28,35$__timi
28,31$__Nico Tesla
28,27$__janjononas
28,20$__Veloc
28,15$__ElMayoL
28,10$__Somedus
28,05$__scratch
27,99$__Justo Bueno
27,94$__Tichy
27,50$__Erzam


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (13 Jun 2021)

29,00$__Harrymorgan
28,83$__andydepaso
28,50$__migozoenunpozo 
28,40$__Muttley
28,35$__timi
28,31$__Nico Tesla
28,27$__janjononas
28,20$__Veloc
28,15$__ElMayoL
28,10$__Somedus
28,05$__scratch
27,99$__Justo Bueno
27,94$__Tichy
27,50$__Erzam

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Suburban2 (13 Jun 2021)

29,00$__Harrymorgan
28,83$__andydepaso
28,50$__migozoenunpozo
28,40$__Muttley
28,35$__timi
28,31$__Nico Tesla
28,27$__janjononas
28,20$__Veloc
28,15$__ElMayoL
28,10$__Somedus
28,05$__scratch
27,99$__Justo Bueno
27,94$__Tichy
27,79$__Suburban2
27,50$__Erzam


----------



## elbruce (13 Jun 2021)

29,12$ __elbruce
29,00$__Harrymorgan
28,83$__andydepaso
28,50$__migozoenunpozo
28,40$__Muttley
28,35$__timi
28,31$__Nico Tesla
28,27$__janjononas
28,20$__Veloc
28,15$__ElMayoL
28,10$__Somedus
28,05$__scratch
27,99$__Justo Bueno
27,94$__Tichy
27,79$__Suburban2
27,50$__Erzam


----------



## Tolagu (13 Jun 2021)

29,00$__Harrymorgan
28,83$__andydepaso
28,50$__migozoenunpozo
28,40$__Muttley
28,35$__timi
28,31$__Nico Tesla
28,27$__janjononas
28,20$__Veloc
28,15$__ElMayoL
28,10$__Somedus
28,05$__scratch
27,99$__Justo Bueno
27,94$__Tichy
27,79$__Suburban2
27,50$__Erzam
26,75$__Tolagu


----------



## L'omertá (13 Jun 2021)

29,00$__Harrymorgan
28,83$__andydepaso
28,59$__L'omertá Junior
28,50$__migozoenunpozo
28,40$__Muttley
28,35$__timi
28,31$__Nico Tesla
28,29$__L'omertá
28,27$__janjononas
28,20$__Veloc
28,15$__ElMayoL
28,10$__Somedus
28,05$__scratch
27,99$__Justo Bueno
27,94$__Tichy
27,79$__Suburban2
27,50$__Erzam
26,75$__Tolagu


----------



## AU10KAG1K (13 Jun 2021)

29,21$__AU10KAG1K
29,00$__Harrymorgan
28,83$__andydepaso
28,59$__L'omertá Junior
28,50$__migozoenunpozo
28,40$__Muttley
28,35$__timi
28,31$__Nico Tesla
28,29$__L'omertá
28,27$__janjononas
28,20$__Veloc
28,15$__ElMayoL
28,10$__Somedus
28,05$__scratch
27,99$__Justo Bueno
27,94$__Tichy
27,79$__Suburban2
27,50$__Erzam
26,75$__Tolagu


----------



## nedantes (13 Jun 2021)

29,21$__AU10KAG1K
29,00$__Harrymorgan
28,83$__andydepaso
28.75$__nedantes
28,59$__L'omertá Junior
28,50$__migozoenunpozo
28,40$__Muttley
28,35$__timi
28,31$__Nico Tesla
28,29$__L'omertá
28,27$__janjononas
28,20$__Veloc
28,15$__ElMayoL
28,10$__Somedus
28,05$__scratch
27,99$__Justo Bueno
27,94$__Tichy
27,79$__Suburban2
27,50$__Erzam
26,75$__Tolagu


----------



## PENTAF (13 Jun 2021)

29,21$__AU10KAG1K
29,00$__Harrymorgan
28,83$__andydepaso
28.75$__nedantes
28,59$__L'omertá Junior
28,50$__migozoenunpozo
28,40$__Muttley
28,35$__timi
28,31$__Nico Tesla
28,29$__L'omertá
28,27$__janjononas
28,20$__Veloc
28,15$__ElMayoL
28,10$__Somedus
28,05$__scratch
27,99$__Justo Bueno
27,94$__Tichy
27,79$__Suburban2
27,65$__PENTAF
27,50$__Erzam
26,75$__Tolagu


----------



## cdametalero (13 Jun 2021)

29,21$__AU10KAG1K
29,00$__Harrymorgan
28,83$__andydepaso
28.75$__nedantes
28,59$__L'omertá Junior
28,50$__migozoenunpozo
28,40$__Muttley
28,35$__timi
28,31$__Nico Tesla
28,29$__L'omertá
28,27$__janjononas
28,20$__Veloc
28,15$__ElMayoL
28,10$__Somedus
28,05$__scratch
27,99$__Justo Bueno
27,94$__Tichy
27,87$__cdametalero
27,79$__Suburban2
27,65$__PENTAF
27,50$__Erzam
26,75$__Tolagu


----------



## estupeharto (13 Jun 2021)

Felicitaciones a los acertados. Veloc sigue imparapla 
Entramos en calor...


----------



## jm666 (13 Jun 2021)

29,21$__AU10KAG1K
29,00$__Harrymorgan
28,83$__andydepaso
28.75$__nedantes
28,59$__L'omertá Junior
28,55$__jm666
28,50$__migozoenunpozo
28,40$__Muttley
28,35$__timi
28,31$__Nico Tesla
28,29$__L'omertá
28,27$__janjononas
28,20$__Veloc
28,15$__ElMayoL
28,10$__Somedus
28,05$__scratch
27,99$__Justo Bueno
27,94$__Tichy
27,87$__cdametalero
27,79$__Suburban2
27,65$__PENTAF
27,50$__Erzam
26,75$__Tolagu


----------



## estupeharto (13 Jun 2021)

29,21$__AU10KAG1K
29,00$__Harrymorgan
28,83$__andydepaso
28,75$__nedantes
28,59$__L'omertá Junior
28,55$__jm666
28,50$__migozoenunpozo
28,40$__Muttley
28,35$__timi
28,31$__Nico Tesla
28,29$__L'omertá
28,27$__janjononas
28,20$__Veloc
28,15$__ElMayoL
28,10$__Somedus
28,05$__scratch
27,99$__Justo Bueno
27,94$__Tichy
27,87$__cdametalero
27,83$__estupeharto
27,79$__Suburban2
27,65$__PENTAF
27,50$__Erzam
26,75$__Tolagu


----------



## jm666 (13 Jun 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Felicitaciones a los acertados. Veloc sigue imparapla
> Entramos en calor...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 684391
> ...



no sé si es un fallo pero, no debería estar _*Elmayol *_por encima de *timi*?


----------



## ElMayoL (13 Jun 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> no sé si es un fallo pero, no debería estar _*Elmayol *_por encima de *timi*?



Yo creo q si.


----------



## estupeharto (13 Jun 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> no sé si es un fallo pero, no debería estar _*Elmayol *_por encima de *timi*?





ElMayoL dijo:


> Yo creo q si.



Efectivamente, lo repaso


----------



## elbruce (14 Jun 2021)

Me vuelvo a poner que creo que Tolagu me ha borrado al ponerse

29,21$__AU10KAG1K
29,12$__elbruce
29,00$__Harrymorgan
28,83$__andydepaso
28,75$__nedantes
28,59$__L'omertá Junior
28,55$__jm666
28,50$__migozoenunpozo
28,40$__Muttley
28,35$__timi
28,31$__Nico Tesla
28,29$__L'omertá
28,27$__janjononas
28,24$__sdPrincBurb
28,20$__Veloc
28,15$__ElMayoL
28,10$__Somedus
28,05$__scratch
27,99$__Justo Bueno
27,94$__Tichy
27,87$__cdametalero
27,83$__estupeharto
27,79$__Suburban2
27,65$__PENTAF
27,50$__Erzam
26,75$__Tolagu


----------



## L'omertá (17 Jun 2021)

@Tolagu JAMÄS se lo esperaba 


25,997 -1,815 -6,53%

En este instante. Y un poco de musikita.


----------



## Tichy (18 Jun 2021)

Pues anda que el puterillo, ahora que le toca, ya se había rilado.


----------



## Tolagu (18 Jun 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> @Tolagu JAMÄS se lo esperaba
> 
> 
> 25,997 -1,815 -6,53%
> ...




No, si el problema es que llevo 3 meses negativo. De cualquier manera, hasta el rabo todo es toro, y el Viernes es joven.


----------



## estupeharto (18 Jun 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> @Tolagu JAMÄS se lo esperaba



No podemos decir lo mismo de @AU10KAG1K


----------



## estupeharto (18 Jun 2021)

Buena caída esta semana. Tolagu lo venía viendo venir ...
Felicitaciones a los acertantes.

Y ahora qué pasará.... 
Al menos van quitando el bozal...


----------



## Justo Bueno (18 Jun 2021)

Felicidades a Tolagu! Por mi parte le recorto 4 puntos a Veloc... tiembla, que vengo!! jajaj

Creo que esta semana se baten dos récords, si no me equivoco es la primera semana en la que TODOS los participantes SE PASAN del precio por arriba... y la semana en la que el ganador se queda más lejos del precio spot semanal... a 0,95$! Wow... 
Venga estreno yo las apuestas de la nueva semana, saludos a todos:

26,66$__Justo Bueno


----------



## Veloc (18 Jun 2021)

26,66$__Justo Bueno
26,10$__Veloc


----------



## janjononas (19 Jun 2021)

27,34$__janjononas
26,66$__Justo Bueno
26,10$__Veloc


----------



## ElMayoL (19 Jun 2021)

27,34$__janjononas
26,66$__Justo Bueno
26,10$__Veloc
26,00$__ElMayoL


----------



## Tichy (19 Jun 2021)

27,34$__janjononas
26,78$__Tichy 
26,66$__Justo Bueno
26,10$__Veloc
26,00$__ElMayoL

Tolagu, ya tocaba!


----------



## scratch (19 Jun 2021)

27,34$__janjononas
26,78$__Tichy 
26,66$__Justo Bueno
26,10$__Veloc
26,00$__ElMayoL
25,95$__scratch


----------



## andy de paso (19 Jun 2021)

27,34$__janjononas
26,78$__Tichy
26,66$__Justo Bueno
26,10$__Veloc
26,00$__ElMayoL
25,95$__scratch
23,99$___andy de paso


----------



## Erzam (19 Jun 2021)

27,34$__janjononas
26,78$__Tichy
26,66$__Justo Bueno
26,10$__Veloc
26,00$__ElMayoL
25,95$__scratch
25,20$__Erzam
23,99$___andy de paso


----------



## Tolagu (19 Jun 2021)

Efectivamente @Justo Bueno ha sido una cagada predictiva de semana, pese a haber ganado.



Tichy dijo:


> Tolagu, ya tocaba!



Pues si, pero demasiado tiempo para una corrección fuerte que llevaba esperando mucho tiempo.


----------



## Tolagu (19 Jun 2021)

27,34$__janjononas
26,78$__Tichy
26,66$__Justo Bueno
26,10$__Veloc
26,00$__ElMayoL
25,95$__scratch
25,20$__Erzam
25,10$__Tolagu
23,99$__andy de paso


----------



## Somedus (19 Jun 2021)

27,60$__Somedus
27,34$__janjononas
26,78$__Tichy
26,66$__Justo Bueno
26,10$__Veloc
26,00$__ElMayoL
25,95$__scratch
25,20$__Erzam
25,10$__Tolagu
23,99$__andy de paso


----------



## PENTAF (20 Jun 2021)

27,60$__Somedus
27,34$__janjononas
26,78$__Tichy
26,66$__Justo Bueno
26,40$__PENTAF
26,10$__Veloc
26,00$__ElMayoL
25,95$__scratch
25,20$__Erzam
25,10$__Tolagu
23,99$__andy de paso


----------



## Muttley (20 Jun 2021)

27,60$__Somedus
27,34$__janjononas
26,85$__Muttley 
26,78$__Tichy
26,66$__Justo Bueno
26,40$__PENTAF
26,10$__Veloc
26,00$__ElMayoL
25,95$__scratch
25,20$__Erzam
25,10$__Tolagu
23,99$__andy de paso


----------



## timi (20 Jun 2021)

27,60$__Somedus
27,34$__janjononas
26,85$__Muttley
26,78$__Tichy
26,73$__timi
26,66$__Justo Bueno
26,40$__PENTAF
26,10$__Veloc
26,00$__ElMayoL
25,95$__scratch
25,20$__Erzam
25,10$__Tolagu
23,99$__andy de paso


----------



## AU10KAG1K (20 Jun 2021)

27,75$__AU10KAG1K
27,60$__Somedus
27,34$__janjononas
26,85$__Muttley
26,78$__Tichy
26,73$__timi
26,66$__Justo Bueno
26,40$__PENTAF
26,10$__Veloc
26,00$__ElMayoL
25,95$__scratch
25,20$__Erzam
25,10$__Tolagu
23,99$__andy de paso


----------



## jm666 (20 Jun 2021)

27,75$__AU10KAG1K
27,60$__Somedus
27,34$__janjononas
26,85$__Muttley
26,78$__Tichy
26,73$__timi
26,66$__Justo Bueno
26,40$__PENTAF
26,10$__Veloc
26,00$__ElMayoL
25,95$__scratch
25,80$__jm666
25,20$__Erzam
25,10$__Tolagu
23,99$__andy de paso


----------



## elbruce (20 Jun 2021)

27,75$__AU10KAG1K
27,60$__Somedus
27,34$__janjononas
27,25$__elbruce
26,85$__Muttley
26,78$__Tichy
26,73$__timi
26,66$__Justo Bueno
26,40$__PENTAF
26,10$__Veloc
26,00$__ElMayoL
25,95$__scratch
25,80$__jm666
25,20$__Erzam
25,10$__Tolagu
23,99$__andy de paso


----------



## estupeharto (20 Jun 2021)

27,75$__AU10KAG1K
27,60$__Somedus
27,34$__janjononas
27,25$__elbruce
26,85$__Muttley
26,78$__Tichy
26,73$__timi
26,66$__Justo Bueno
26,52$__estupeharto
26,40$__PENTAF
26,10$__Veloc
26,00$__ElMayoL
25,95$__scratch
25,80$__jm666
25,20$__Erzam
25,10$__Tolagu
23,99$__andy de paso


----------



## Suburban2 (20 Jun 2021)

27,75$__AU10KAG1K
27,60$__Somedus
27,34$__janjononas
27,25$__elbruce
26,85$__Muttley
26,78$__Tichy
26,73$__timi
26,66$__Justo Bueno
26,52$__estupeharto
26,40$__PENTAF
26,25$__Suburban2
26,10$__Veloc
26,00$__ElMayoL
25,95$__scratch
25,80$__jm666
25,20$__Erzam
25,10$__Tolagu
23,99$__andy de paso


----------



## romanillo (20 Jun 2021)

27,75$__AU10KAG1K
27,60$__Somedus
27,34$__janjononas
27,25$__elbruce
26,85$__Muttley
26,78$__Tichy
26,73$__timi
26,66$__Justo Bueno
26,52$__estupeharto
26,40$__PENTAF
26,25$__Suburban2
26,10$__Veloc
26,05$__Romanillo
26,00$__ElMayoL
25,95$__scratch
25,80$__jm666
25,20$__Erzam
25,10$__Tolagu
23,99$__andy de paso


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Jun 2021)

27,75$__AU10KAG1K
27,60$__Somedus
27,34$__janjononas
27,25$__elbruce
27,00$__Harrymorgan
26,85$__Muttley
26,78$__Tichy
26,73$__timi
26,66$__Justo Bueno
26,52$__estupeharto
26,40$__PENTAF
26,25$__Suburban2
26,10$__Veloc
26,05$__Romanillo
26,00$__ElMayoL
25,95$__scratch
25,80$__jm666
25,20$__Erzam
25,10$__Tolagu
23,99$__andy de paso



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## romanillo (20 Jun 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Pues anda que el puterillo, ahora que le toca, ya se había rilado.



Pues si, estas semanas eran mías, que le vamos a hacer, ¿ al menos me daréis una victoria moral no ?

Mucho trabajo en estos días que no me permiten ni entrar, alguno de vosotros me entenderéis, llego a casa que me siento en el sofá y me quedo dormido, hoy he perdido casi dos kg de peso con la paliza que me he dado trabajando, además en un sitio sin ventilación y yo que se a cuantos grados.

Estoy tan cansado que incluso me vuelvo mas buena persona y no tengo ganas de pelea, cuando pase el verano me volveréis a tener guerreando con medio foro.

Hay que aprovechar que luego vienen las vacas flacas y son meses de tranquilidad.


----------



## cdametalero (20 Jun 2021)

27,75$__AU10KAG1K
27,60$__Somedus
27,34$__janjononas
27,25$__elbruce
27,00$__Harrymorgan
26,85$__Muttley
26,78$__Tichy
26,73$__timi
26,66$__Justo Bueno
26,52$__estupeharto
26,40$__PENTAF
26,25$__Suburban2
26,10$__Veloc
26,05$__Romanillo
26,00$__ElMayoL
25,95$__scratch
25,90$__cdametalero
25,80$__jm666
25,20$__Erzam
25,10$__Tolagu
23,99$__andy de paso


----------



## NicoTesla (20 Jun 2021)

27,75$__AU10KAG1K
27,60$__Somedus
27,34$__janjononas
27,25$__elbruce
27,00$__Harrymorgan
26,85$__Muttley
26,78$__Tichy
26,73$__timi
26,66$__Justo Bueno
26,52$__estupeharto
26,40$__PENTAF
26,25$__Suburban2
26,17$__Nico Tesla
26,10$__Veloc
26,05$__Romanillo
26,00$__ElMayoL
25,95$__scratch
25,90$__cdametalero
25,80$__jm666
25,20$__Erzam
25,10$__Tolagu
23,99$__andy de paso


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (20 Jun 2021)

27,85$__migozoenunpozo
27,75$__AU10KAG1K
27,60$__Somedus
27,34$__janjononas
27,25$__elbruce
27,00$__Harrymorgan
26,85$__Muttley
26,78$__Tichy
26,73$__timi
26,66$__Justo Bueno
26,52$__estupeharto
26,40$__PENTAF
26,25$__Suburban2
26,17$__Nico Tesla
26,10$__Veloc
26,05$__Romanillo
26,00$__ElMayoL
25,95$__scratch
25,90$__cdametalero
25,80$__jm666
25,20$__Erzam
25,10$__Tolagu
23,99$__andy de paso

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ElMayoL (26 Jun 2021)

Quien se lleva el gato al agua?


----------



## AU10KAG1K (26 Jun 2021)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Quien se lleva el gato al agua?



precio cierre 26.11$ asi pues* Veloc*
A falta de confirmacion del gran jefe, Felicidades !!!


----------



## Tichy (26 Jun 2021)

Pues sí, el compañero Veloc gana la semana (y el mes) y se destaca. Enhorabuena!


----------



## estupeharto (26 Jun 2021)

Efectivamente, Veloc pone más tierra de por medio. Felicitaciones a los acertantes.

Luego pongo las tablas.

Se me ocurre hacer un premio extra del verano. ¿Qué os parece?

Por ejemplo, se suman los puntos conseguidos en julio y agosto, exceptuando los puntos extra de mejores del mes.
El 31 de agosto, se asignan los puntos conseguidos. Se puntúa como si fuera una semana más, del 1° al 11°.
En caso de empate a puntos, todos se llevan los puntos que corresponden a su posición (no se reparten como en una semana normal). O sea, si hay dos terceros, cada uno se lleva 10 puntos, el 4° 8p...y el 12° 1p.


----------



## scratch (26 Jun 2021)

Para la semana entrante:

25,95$__scratch


----------



## Tichy (26 Jun 2021)

26,23$__Tichy
25,95$__scratch

Nota: en mi opinión, lo de la extra de verano, no lo veo. Si lo sumamos a los extras mensuales creo que desvirtúa demasiado y puede desanimar a los peor clasificados.
Aparte de complicarte todavía más el trabajo, que ya te vale...


----------



## estupeharto (26 Jun 2021)

Cierto


----------



## AU10KAG1K (26 Jun 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Efectivamente, Veloc pone más tierra de por medio. Felicitaciones a los acertantes.
> 
> Luego pongo las tablas.
> 
> ...



Dale el premio directamente a *Veloc*, terminaremos antes    
Suerte que el nick es solo *Veloc* a secas y no esta completo o es un nick a medias ( como por ejemplo Velocidad, Velocirraptor etc) que sino tendriamos que hacer una tabla de clasificacion para el solo.    
Si ya con medio nick va con esa marcha con el nick completo no quiero ni pensarlo


----------



## Veloc (26 Jun 2021)

26,50$__Veloc
26,23$__Tichy
25,95$__scratch


----------



## andy de paso (26 Jun 2021)

26,50$__Veloc
26,23$__Tichy
25,95$__scratch
25,83$__andy de paso


----------



## timi (26 Jun 2021)

26,60$__timi
26,50$__Veloc
26,23$__Tichy
25,95$__scratch
25,83$__andy de paso 

felicidades @Veloc


----------



## ElMayoL (26 Jun 2021)

26,60$__timi
26,55$__ElMayoL
26,50$__Veloc
26,23$__Tichy
25,95$__scratch
25,83$__andy de paso

felicidades veloc.


----------



## janjononas (26 Jun 2021)

26,79$__janjononas
26,60$__timi
26,55$__ElMayoL
26,50$__Veloc
26,23$__Tichy
25,95$__scratch
25,83$__andy de paso


----------



## Erzam (27 Jun 2021)

26,79$__janjononas
26,60$__timi
26,55$__ElMayoL
26,50$__Veloc
26,23$__Tichy
26,10$__Erzam
25,95$__scratch
25,83$__andy de paso


----------



## PENTAF (27 Jun 2021)

26,79$__janjononas
26,60$__timi
26,55$__ElMayoL
26,50$__Veloc
26,30$__PENTAF
26,23$__Tichy
26,10$__Erzam
25,95$__scratch
25,83$__andy de paso 

Felicidades a los ganadores


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 Jun 2021)

27,00$__Harrymorgan
26,79$__janjononas
26,60$__timi
26,55$__ElMayoL
26,50$__Veloc
26,30$__PENTAF
26,23$__Tichy
26,10$__Erzam
25,95$__scratch
25,83$__andy de paso 

Felicidades a los ganadores



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Veloc (27 Jun 2021)

Felicidades a todos los que participáis y hacéis este hilo ameno cada semana, mención especial a @estupeharto . Abrazos a todos.


----------



## Muttley (27 Jun 2021)

27,15$__Muttley
27,00$__Harrymorgan
26,79$__janjononas
26,60$__timi
26,55$__ElMayoL
26,50$__Veloc
26,30$__PENTAF
26,23$__Tichy
26,10$__Erzam
25,95$__scratch
25,83$__andy de paso


----------



## Justo Bueno (27 Jun 2021)

27,15$__Muttley
27,00$__Harrymorgan
26,79$__janjononas
26,60$__timi
26,55$__ElMayoL
26,50$__Veloc
26,40$__Justo Bueno
26,30$__PENTAF
26,23$__Tichy
26,10$__Erzam
25,95$__scratch
25,83$__andy de paso


----------



## Suburban2 (27 Jun 2021)

#3.524
27,15$__Muttley
27,00$__Harrymorgan
26,79$__janjononas
26,60$__timi
26,55$__ElMayoL
26,50$__Veloc
26,40$__Justo Bueno
26,30$__PENTAF
26,23$__Tichy
26,17$__Suburban2
26,10$__Erzam
25,95$__scratch
25,83$__andy de


----------



## Somedus (27 Jun 2021)

27,30$__Somedus
27,15$__Muttley
27,00$__Harrymorgan
26,79$__janjononas
26,60$__timi
26,55$__ElMayoL
26,50$__Veloc
26,40$__Justo Bueno
26,30$__PENTAF
26,23$__Tichy
26,17$__Suburban2
26,10$__Erzam
25,95$__scratch
25,83$__andy de paso


----------



## cdametalero (27 Jun 2021)

27,30$__Somedus
27,15$__Muttley
27,00$__Harrymorgan
26,79$__janjononas
26,60$__timi
26,55$__ElMayoL
26,50$__Veloc
26,40$__Justo Bueno
26,35$__cdametalero
26,30$__PENTAF
26,23$__Tichy
26,17$__Suburban2
26,10$__Erzam
25,95$__scratch
25,83$__andy de paso


----------



## Tolagu (27 Jun 2021)

27,30$__Somedus
27,15$__Muttley
27,00$__Harrymorgan
26,79$__janjononas
26,60$__timi
26,55$__ElMayoL
26,50$__Veloc
26,40$__Justo Bueno
26,35$__cdametalero
26,30$__PENTAF
26,23$__Tichy
26,17$__Suburban2
26,10$__Erzam
25,95$__scratch
25,83$__andy de paso
25,55$__Tolagu


----------



## L'omertá (27 Jun 2021)

27,30$__Somedus
27,15$__Muttley
27,00$__Harrymorgan
26,88$__L'omertá Junior
26,79$__janjononas
26,60$__timi
26,55$__ElMayoL
26,50$__Veloc
26,40$__Justo Bueno
26,35$__cdametalero
26,30$__PENTAF
26,23$__Tichy
26,20$__L'omertá
26,17$__Suburban2
26,10$__Erzam
25,95$__scratch
25,83$__andy de paso
25,55$__Tolagu


----------



## estupeharto (27 Jun 2021)

27,30$__Somedus
27,15$__Muttley
27,00$__Harrymorgan
26,88$__L'omertá Junior
26,79$__janjononas
26,76$__estupeharto
26,60$__timi
26,55$__ElMayoL
26,50$__Veloc
26,40$__Justo Bueno
26,35$__cdametalero
26,30$__PENTAF
26,23$__Tichy
26,20$__L'omertá
26,17$__Suburban2
26,10$__Erzam
25,95$__scratch
25,83$__andy de paso
25,55$__Tolagu


----------



## elbruce (27 Jun 2021)

27,55$__elbruce
27,30$__Somedus
27,15$__Muttley
27,00$__Harrymorgan
26,88$__L'omertá Junior
26,79$__janjononas
26,76$__estupeharto
26,60$__timi
26,55$__ElMayoL
26,50$__Veloc
26,40$__Justo Bueno
26,35$__cdametalero
26,30$__PENTAF
26,23$__Tichy
26,20$__L'omertá
26,17$__Suburban2
26,10$__Erzam
25,95$__scratch
25,83$__andy de paso
25,55$__Tolagu


----------



## AU10KAG1K (27 Jun 2021)

27,65$__AU10KAG1K 
27,55$__elbruce
27,30$__Somedus
27,15$__Muttley
27,00$__Harrymorgan
26,88$__L'omertá Junior
26,79$__janjononas
26,76$__estupeharto
26,60$__timi
26,55$__ElMayoL
26,50$__Veloc
26,40$__Justo Bueno
26,35$__cdametalero
26,30$__PENTAF
26,23$__Tichy
26,20$__L'omertá
26,17$__Suburban2
26,10$__Erzam
25,95$__scratch
25,83$__andy de paso
25,55$__Tolagu


----------



## romanillo (27 Jun 2021)

27,65$__AU10KAG1K
27,55$__elbruce
27,30$__Somedus
27,15$__Muttley
27,00$__Harrymorgan
26,88$__L'omertá Junior
26,79$__janjononas
26,76$__estupeharto
26,65$__Romanillo
26,60$__timi
26,55$__ElMayoL
26,50$__Veloc
26,40$__Justo Bueno
26,35$__cdametalero
26,30$__PENTAF
26,23$__Tichy
26,20$__L'omertá
26,17$__Suburban2
26,10$__Erzam
25,95$__scratch
25,83$__andy de paso
25,55$__Tolagu


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (27 Jun 2021)

27,80$__migozoenunpozo
27,65$__AU10KAG1K
27,55$__elbruce
27,30$__Somedus
27,15$__Muttley
27,00$__Harrymorgan
26,88$__L'omertá Junior
26,79$__janjononas
26,76$__estupeharto
26,65$__Romanillo
26,60$__timi
26,55$__ElMayoL
26,50$__Veloc
26,40$__Justo Bueno
26,35$__cdametalero
26,30$__PENTAF
26,23$__Tichy
26,20$__L'omertá
26,17$__Suburban2
26,10$__Erzam
25,95$__scratch
25,83$__andy de paso
25,55$__Tolagu

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jm666 (28 Jun 2021)

27,80$__migozoenunpozo
27,65$__AU10KAG1K
27,55$__elbruce
27,30$__Somedus
27,15$__Muttley
27,00$__Harrymorgan
26,88$__L'omertá Junior
26,79$__janjononas
26,76$__estupeharto
26,75$__jm666
26,65$__Romanillo
26,60$__timi
26,55$__ElMayoL
26,50$__Veloc
26,40$__Justo Bueno
26,35$__cdametalero
26,30$__PENTAF
26,23$__Tichy
26,20$__L'omertá
26,17$__Suburban2
26,10$__Erzam
25,95$__scratch
25,83$__andy de paso
25,55$__Tolagu 

perdon el retraso...


----------



## NicoTesla (28 Jun 2021)

27,80$__migozoenunpozo
27,65$__AU10KAG1K
27,55$__elbruce
27,30$__Somedus
27,15$__Muttley
27,00$__Harrymorgan
26,88$__L'omertá Junior
26,79$__janjononas
26,76$__estupeharto
26,75$__jm666
26,65$__Romanillo
26,60$__timi
26,55$__ElMayoL
26,50$__Veloc
26,40$__Justo Bueno
26,35$__cdametalero
26,30$__PENTAF
26,23$__Tichy
26,20$__L'omertá
26,17$__Suburban2
26,10$__Erzam
25,95$__scratch
25,83$__andy de paso
25,55$__Tolagu
25.50$__Nico Tesla

... esta semana con retraso


----------



## Somedus (3 Jul 2021)

Hola.

Mantengo mi apuesta para el próximo domingo.

27,30$__Somedus

Saludos.


----------



## Tichy (3 Jul 2021)

Pues si no me equivoco, aunque @Justo Bueno ha estado cerca, el compañero @Veloc ha vuelto a ganar. O tiene bola de cristal o aquí se están desafiando las leyes de la probabilidad. Enhorabuena! 

Para la próxima:

27,30$__Somedus
26,78$__Tichy


----------



## elbruce (4 Jul 2021)

27,55$__elbruce
27,30$__Somedus
26,78$__Tichy


----------



## Erzam (4 Jul 2021)

27,55$__elbruce
27,30$__Somedus
26,90$__Erzam
26,78$__Tichy


----------



## L'omertá (4 Jul 2021)

28,01$__L'omertá
27,55$__elbruce
27,30$__Somedus
26,90$__Erzam
26,78$__Tichy 
25,99$__L'omertá Junior


----------



## ElMayoL (4 Jul 2021)

28,01$__L'omertá
27,55$__elbruce
27,30$__Somedus
26,90$__Erzam
26,20$__ElMayoL
26,78$__Tichy 
25,99$__L'omertá Junior


----------



## Veloc (4 Jul 2021)

28,01$__L'omertá
27,55$__elbruce
27,30$__Somedus
26,90$__Erzam
26,20$__ElMayoL
26,78$__Tichy
26,40$__Veloc
25,99$__L'omertá Junior


----------



## Zelofan (4 Jul 2021)

Donde puedo comprar oro o plata de la manera mas sencilla y sin que me puedan estafar ? Gracias

Tengo otra: Donde puedo invertir en materias primas ?

Soy un noob agradezco paciencia, gracias.


----------



## janjononas (4 Jul 2021)

28,01$__L'omertá
27,55$__elbruce
27,30$__Somedus
26,90$__Erzam
26,86$__janjononas
26,20$__ElMayoL
26,78$__Tichy
25,99$__L'omertá Junior


----------



## andy de paso (4 Jul 2021)

28,01$__L'omertá
27,55$__elbruce
27,30$__Somedus
27,10$___andy de paso
26,90$__Erzam
26,86$__janjononas
26,20$__ElMayoL
26,78$__Tichy
26,40$__Veloc
25,99$__L'omertá Junior


----------



## cdametalero (4 Jul 2021)

28,01$__L'omertá
27,55$__elbruce
27,30$__Somedus
27,10$___andy de paso
26,90$__Erzam
26,86$__janjononas
26,20$__ElMayoL
26,78$__Tichy
26,45$__cdametalero
26,40$__Veloc
25,99$__L'omertá Junior


----------



## Justo Bueno (4 Jul 2021)

Si es que no se puede, no se puede contra este hombre... habrá que seguir remando para asegurar la segunda plaza  
Mi pronóstico para esta semana, un placer jugar con ustedes eso siempre lo más importante! 
Disfrutar un poco con la que está cayendo en Matrix:

28,01$__L'omertá
27,55$__elbruce
27,30$__Somedus
27,10$__andy de paso
26,90$__Erzam
26,86$__janjononas
26,78$__Tichy
26,51$__Justo Bueno
26,45$__cdametalero
26,40$__Veloc
26,20$__ElMayoL
25,99$__L'omertá Junior


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Jul 2021)

28,01$__L'omertá
27,55$__elbruce
27,30$__Somedus
27,10$__andy de paso
27,00$__Harrymorgan
26,90$__Erzam
26,86$__janjononas
26,78$__Tichy
26,51$__Justo Bueno
26,45$__cdametalero
26,40$__Veloc
26,20$__ElMayoL
25,99$__L'omertá Junior


----------



## Suburban2 (4 Jul 2021)

28,01$__L'omertá
27,55$__elbruce
27,30$__Somedus
27,10$__andy de paso
26,90$__Erzam
26,86$__janjononas
26,78$__Tichy
26,69$__Suburban2
26,51$__Justo Bueno
26,45$__cdametalero
26,40$__Veloc
26,20$__ElMayoL
25,99$__L'omertá Junior


----------



## Tolagu (4 Jul 2021)

28,01$__L'omertá
27,55$__elbruce
27,30$__Somedus
27,10$__andy de paso
26,90$__Erzam
26,86$__janjononas
26,78$__Tichy
26,69$__Suburban2
26,51$__Justo Bueno
26,45$__cdametalero
26,40$__Veloc
26,20$__ElMayoL
25,99$__L'omertá Junior
25,55$__Tolagu


----------



## timi (4 Jul 2021)

28,01$__L'omertá
27,55$__elbruce
27,30$__Somedus
27,10$__andy de paso
26,90$__Erzam
26,86$__janjononas
26,78$__Tichy
26,69$__Suburban2
26,61$__timi
26,51$__Justo Bueno
26,45$__cdametalero
26,40$__Veloc
26,20$__ElMayoL
25,99$__L'omertá Junior
25,55$__Tolagu

Empiezo a tenerle un poco de tirria a @Veloc


----------



## NicoTesla (4 Jul 2021)

28,01$__L'omertá
27,55$__elbruce
27,30$__Somedus
27,10$__andy de paso
26,90$__Erzam
26,86$__janjononas
26,78$__Tichy
26,69$__Suburban2
26,61$__timi
26,51$__Justo Bueno
26,45$__cdametalero
26,40$__Veloc
26,30$__Nico Tesla
26,20$__ElMayoL
25,99$__L'omertá Junior
25,55$__Tolagu


----------



## estupeharto (4 Jul 2021)

28,01$__L'omertá
27,55$__elbruce
27,30$__Somedus
27,10$__andy de paso
26,90$__Erzam
26,86$__janjononas
26,78$__Tichy
26,75$__estupeharto
26,69$__Suburban2
26,61$__timi
26,51$__Justo Bueno
26,45$__cdametalero
26,40$__Veloc
26,30$__Nico Tesla
26,20$__ElMayoL
25,99$__L'omertá Junior
25,55$__Tolagu


----------



## estupeharto (4 Jul 2021)

Sorpresa en las Gaunas!
Felicitaciones a los acertantes, a todos menos a uno 

Ya sé que la luz es más barata,... pero hay que hacer un pequeño esfuerzo por la causa y poner el pronóstico antes de las 24 h.


----------



## Muttley (4 Jul 2021)

28,01$__L'omertá
27,55$__elbruce
27,30$__Somedus
27,10$__andy de paso
27.00$__Muttley 
26,90$__Erzam
26,86$__janjononas
26,78$__Tichy
26,75$__estupeharto
26,69$__Suburban2
26,61$__timi
26,51$__Justo Bueno
26,45$__cdametalero
26,40$__Veloc
26,30$__Nico Tesla
26,20$__ElMayoL
25,99$__L'omertá Junior
25,55$__Tolagu


----------



## Veloc (4 Jul 2021)

timi dijo:


> 28,01$__L'omertá
> 27,55$__elbruce
> 27,30$__Somedus
> 27,10$__andy de paso
> ...



Tranquilo hombre, ya se me acabará la flor tarde o temprano, veo a la plata sin tendencia clara y por eso juego bastante conservador, marcando la apuesta cerca del último cierre.


----------



## Veloc (4 Jul 2021)

Zelofan dijo:


> Donde puedo comprar oro o plata de la manera mas sencilla y sin que me puedan estafar ? Gracias
> 
> Tengo otra: Donde puedo invertir en materias primas ?
> 
> Soy un noob agradezco paciencia, gracias.



Aunque este no es el hilo más relacionado con lo que preguntas, yo te recomendaría coininvestdirect o andorrano joyería.


----------



## PENTAF (4 Jul 2021)

28,01$__L'omertá
27,55$__elbruce
27,30$__Somedus
27,10$__andy de paso
27.00$__Muttley
26,90$__Erzam
26,86$__janjononas
26,78$__Tichy
26,75$__estupeharto
26,69$__Suburban2
26,61$__timi
26,56$__PENTAF
26,51$__Justo Bueno
26,45$__cdametalero
26,40$__Veloc
26,30$__Nico Tesla
26,20$__ElMayoL
25,99$__L'omertá Junior
25,55$__Tolagu


----------



## AU10KAG1K (4 Jul 2021)

28,10$__AU10KAG1K
28,01$__L'omertá
27,55$__elbruce
27,30$__Somedus
27,10$__andy de paso
27.00$__Muttley
26,90$__Erzam
26,86$__janjononas
26,78$__Tichy
26,75$__estupeharto
26,69$__Suburban2
26,61$__timi
26,56$__PENTAF
26,51$__Justo Bueno
26,45$__cdametalero
26,40$__Veloc
26,30$__Nico Tesla
26,20$__ElMayoL
25,99$__L'omertá Junior
25,55$__Tolagu


----------



## ElMayoL (10 Jul 2021)

ElMayoL___26,70$


----------



## ElMayoL (10 Jul 2021)

Esta semana creo q me la he llevado no??


----------



## estanflacion (10 Jul 2021)

Valla Publicitaria Wall Street Silver España, Unete


https://www.eleconomista.es/mercados-cotizaciones/noticias/11316614/07/21/La-silenciosa-revolucion-en-Reddit-para-acaparar-la-plata-mundial-y-derribar-el-sistema-financiero.html https://www.reddit.com/r/Wallstreetsilver/ https://gofund.me/475f2db3




www.burbuja.info


----------



## timi (11 Jul 2021)

26,70$__ ElMayoL 
26,61$__timi


creo que si , eres el ganador @ElMayoL Felicidades


----------



## Tolagu (11 Jul 2021)

Felicidades al ganador

26,70$__ ElMayoL 
26,61$__timi

25,55$__Tolagu


----------



## nedantes (11 Jul 2021)

26,70$__ ElMayoL
26,61$__timi
26,15$__nedantes
25,55$__Tolagu


----------



## Tichy (11 Jul 2021)

26,81$__Tichy 
26,70$__ ElMayoL
26,61$__timi
26,15$__nedantes
25,55$__Tolagu


----------



## Somedus (11 Jul 2021)

27,30$__Somedus
26,81$__Tichy
26,70$__ ElMayoL
26,61$__timi
26,15$__nedantes
25,55$__Tolagu


----------



## Erzam (11 Jul 2021)

27,30$__Somedus
26,81$__Tichy
26,70$__ ElMayoL
26,61$__timi
26,15$__nedantes
25,90$__Erzam
25,55$__Tolagu


----------



## Veloc (11 Jul 2021)

27,30$__Somedus
26,81$__Tichy
26,70$__ ElMayoL
26,61$__timi
26,30$__Veloc
26,15$__nedantes
25,90$__Erzam
25,55$__Tolagu


----------



## andy de paso (11 Jul 2021)

27,59$__andydepaso
27,30$__Somedus
26,81$__Tichy
26,70$__ ElMayoL
26,61$__timi
26,30$__Veloc
26,15$__nedantes
25,90$__Erzam
25,55$__Tolagu


----------



## Suburban2 (11 Jul 2021)

27,59$__andydepaso
27,30$__Somedus
26,81$__Tichy
26,70$__ ElMayoL
26,61$__timi
26,46$__Suburban2
26,30$__Veloc
26,15$__nedantes
25,90$__Erzam
25,55$__Tolagu


----------



## Justo Bueno (11 Jul 2021)

27,59$__andydepaso
27,30$__Somedus
26,81$__Tichy
26,70$__ElMayoL
26,61$__timi
26,46$__Suburban2
26,30$__Veloc
26,22$__Justo Bueno
26,15$__nedantes
25,90$__Erzam
25,55$__Tolagu


----------



## Muttley (11 Jul 2021)

27,59$__andydepaso
27,30$__Somedus
27.00$__Muttley 
26,81$__Tichy
26,70$__ElMayoL
26,61$__timi
26,46$__Suburban2
26,30$__Veloc
26,22$__Justo Bueno
26,15$__nedantes
25,90$__Erzam
25,55$__Tolagu


----------



## estupeharto (11 Jul 2021)

Felicitaciones a los acertantes.
En especial ElMayolL lleva una buena remontada.
Vamos, que nos quieren quitar los dineros los ladrones corruptos...


----------



## estupeharto (11 Jul 2021)

27,59$__andydepaso
27,30$__Somedus
27.00$__Muttley
26,81$__Tichy
26,70$__ElMayoL
26,61$__timi
26,46$__Suburban2
26,38$__estupeharto
26,30$__Veloc
26,22$__Justo Bueno
26,15$__nedantes
25,90$__Erzam
25,55$__Tolagu


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (11 Jul 2021)

27,59$__andydepaso
27,30$__Somedus
27.00$__Muttley 
26,90$__Migozoenunpozo
26,81$__Tichy
26,70$__ElMayoL
26,61$__timi
26,46$__Suburban2
26,30$__Veloc
26,22$__Justo Bueno
26,15$__nedantes
25,90$__Erzam
25,55$__Tolagu

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## janjononas (11 Jul 2021)

27,59$__andydepaso
27,30$__Somedus
27.00$__Muttley
26,90$__Migozoenunpozo
26,81$__Tichy
26,70$__ElMayoL
26,61$__timi
26,46$__Suburban2
26,43$__janjononas
26,30$__Veloc
26,22$__Justo Bueno
26,15$__nedantes
25,90$__Erzam
25,55$__Tolagu


----------



## NicoTesla (11 Jul 2021)

27,59$__andydepaso
27,30$__Somedus
27.00$__Muttley
26,90$__Migozoenunpozo
26,81$__Tichy
26,70$__ElMayoL
26,61$__timi
26,46$__Suburban2
26,43$__janjononas
26,30$__Veloc
26,22$__Justo Bueno
26,19$__Nico Tesla
26,15$__nedantes
25,90$__Erzam
25,55$__Tolagu


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Jul 2021)

27,59$__andydepaso
27,30$__Somedus
27.00$__Muttley
26,90$__Migozoenunpozo
26,81$__Tichy
26,70$__ElMayoL
26,61$__timi
26,46$__Suburban2
26,43$__janjononas
26,30$__Veloc
26,22$__Justo Bueno
26,19$__Nico Tesla
26,15$__nedantes
26,00$__Harrymorgan
25,90$__Erzam
25,55$__Tolagu



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AU10KAG1K (11 Jul 2021)

27,70$__AU10KAG1K
27,59$__andydepaso
27,30$__Somedus
27.00$__Muttley
26,90$__Migozoenunpozo
26,81$__Tichy
26,70$__ElMayoL
26,61$__timi
26,46$__Suburban2
26,43$__janjononas
26,30$__Veloc
26,22$__Justo Bueno
26,19$__Nico Tesla
26,15$__nedantes
26,00$__Harrymorgan
25,90$__Erzam
25,55$__Tolagu


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (12 Jul 2021)

27,70$__AU10KAG1K
27,59$__andydepaso
27,30$__Somedus
27.00$__Muttley
26,90$__Migozoenunpozo
26,81$__Tichy
26,70$__ElMayoL
26,61$__timi
26,46$__Suburban2
26,43$__janjononas
26,38$__estupeharto
26,30$__Veloc
26,22$__Justo Bueno
26,19$__Nico Tesla
26,15$__nedantes
26,00$__Harrymorgan
25,90$__Erzam
25,55$__Tolagu


Meto a estupeharto, que he visto que publicamos al mismo tiempo y por eso no aparece 

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cdametalero (12 Jul 2021)

Con el modo playa se me pasó esta semana 
De todos modos y aunque esté fuera de tiempo lo voy a poner 

31,20$__cdametalero
27,70$__AU10KAG1K
27,59$__andydepaso
27,30$__Somedus
27.00$__Muttley
26,90$__Migozoenunpozo
26,81$__Tichy
26,70$__ElMayoL
26,61$__timi
26,46$__Suburban2
26,43$__janjononas
26,38$__estupeharto
26,30$__Veloc
26,22$__Justo Bueno
26,19$__Nico Tesla
26,15$__nedantes
26,00$__Harrymorgan
25,90$__Erzam
25,55$__Tolagu


----------



## estupeharto (12 Jul 2021)

cdametalero dijo:


> Con el modo playa se me pasó esta semana
> De todos modos y aunque esté fuera de tiempo lo voy a poner
> 
> 31,20$__cdametalero
> ...



que te vaa quemarr pecadorr


----------



## cdametalero (12 Jul 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> que te vaa quemarr pecadorr




Tengo la sensación de que en breve voy a sufrir un naufragio con mi colchoneta y voy a perder todos los horos y platas


----------



## ElMayoL (13 Jul 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Felicitaciones a los acertantes.
> En especial ElMayolL lleva una buena remontada.
> Vamos, que nos quieren quitar los dineros los ladrones corruptos...
> 
> ...



Gracias!! Ya he superado al oráculo rumano.


----------



## janjononas (18 Jul 2021)

Venga empezamos con la nueva semana 

25,76$__janjononas


----------



## andy de paso (18 Jul 2021)

25,76$__janjononas
25,55$__andydepaso


----------



## nedantes (18 Jul 2021)

26,15$__nedantes
25,76$__janjononas
25,55$__andydepaso


----------



## Tichy (18 Jul 2021)

26,26$__Tichy 
26,15$__nedantes
25,76$__janjononas
25,55$__andydepaso


----------



## Veloc (18 Jul 2021)

26,26$__Tichy
26,15$__nedantes
25,76$__janjononas
25,55$__andydepaso
25,40$__Veloc


----------



## PENTAF (18 Jul 2021)

26,26$__Tichy 
26,15$__nedantes
25,76$__janjononas
25,70$__PENTAF
25,55$__andydepaso


----------



## Veloc (18 Jul 2021)

PENTAF dijo:


> 26,26$__Tichy
> 26,15$__nedantes
> 25,76$__janjononas
> 25,70$__PENTAF
> 25,55$__andydepaso



Me omitistes en la apuesta.


----------



## Veloc (18 Jul 2021)

26,26$__Tichy
26,15$__nedantes
25,76$__janjononas
25,70$__PENTAF
25,55$__andydepaso
25,40$__Veloc


----------



## Harrymorgan (18 Jul 2021)

26,26$__Tichy
26,15$__nedantes
25,76$__janjononas
25,70$__PENTAF
25,55$__andydepaso
25,40$__Veloc
25,00$__Harrymorgan



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (18 Jul 2021)

Tolagu se llevó el gato al agua esta semana. Felicitaciones a los acertantes.
¿Cómo van las vacunas? ¿Os habéis vacunado?
Si lo queréis compartir en vuestra apuesta poniendo v o nv, sería un dato interesante sobre nuestra comunidad.
Sé que es un dato privado pero aquí estamos en forma anónima y tampoco es un dato que vaya a ir a ningún lado aquí.
A la semana siguiente se puede borrar del comentario.


----------



## estupeharto (18 Jul 2021)

26,26$__Tichy
26,15$__nedantes
25,95$__estupeharto nv
25,76$__janjononas
25,70$__PENTAF
25,55$__andydepaso
25,40$__Veloc
25,00$__Harrymorgan


----------



## Suburban2 (18 Jul 2021)

26,26$__Tichy
26,15$__nedantes
25,95$__estupeharto nv
25,76$__janjononas
25,70$__PENTAF
25,55$__andydepaso
25,40$__Veloc
25,32$__Suburban2
25,00$__Harrymorgan


----------



## ElMayoL (18 Jul 2021)

26,26$__Tichy
26,15$__nedantes
25,95$__estupeharto nv
25,76$__janjononas
25,70$__PENTAF
25,55$__andydepaso
25,50$__ElMayoL NV
25,40$__Veloc
25,32$__Suburban2
25,00$__Harrymorgan


----------



## Tichy (18 Jul 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Nedantes se llevó el gato al agua esta semana. Felicitaciones a los acertantes.
> ¿Cómo van las vacunas? ¿Os habéis vacunado?
> Si lo queréis compartir en vuestra apuesta poniendo v o nv, sería un dato interesante sobre nuestra comunidad.
> Sé que es un dato privado pero aquí estamos en forma anónima y tampoco es un dato que vaya a ir a ningún lado aquí.
> ...



Ojo que hay un error en las tablas. Esta semana pasada el ganador habría sido Tolagu. 
(yo me quedo a cero patatero igualmente...)


----------



## Somedus (18 Jul 2021)

26,50$__Somedus
26,26$__Tichy
26,15$__nedantes
25,95$__estupeharto nv
25,76$__janjononas
25,70$__PENTAF
25,55$__andydepaso
25,50$__ElMayoL NV
25,40$__Veloc
25,32$__Suburban2
25,00$__Harrymorgan


----------



## Tolagu (18 Jul 2021)

26,50$__Somedus
26,26$__Tichy
26,15$__nedantes
25,95$__estupeharto nv
25,76$__janjononas
25,70$__PENTAF
25,55$__andydepaso
25,50$__ElMayoL NV
25,40$__Veloc
25,32$__Suburban2
25,00$__Harrymorgan
24,85$__Tolagu V


----------



## estupeharto (18 Jul 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Ojo que hay un error en las tablas. Esta semana pasada el ganador habría sido Tolagu.
> (yo me quedo a cero patatero igualmente...)



Cierto. Al copiar la tabla no cambié la referencia y se compararon con el valor de la semana anterior. No lo repasé y claro, estaban todos mal ordenados. Corregido.


----------



## cdametalero (18 Jul 2021)

26,50$__Somedus
26,26$__Tichy
26,15$__nedantes
26,05$__cdametalero
25,95$__estupeharto nv
25,76$__janjononas
25,70$__PENTAF
25,55$__andydepaso
25,50$__ElMayoL NV
25,40$__Veloc
25,32$__Suburban2
25,00$__Harrymorgan
24,85$__Tolagu V


----------



## Erzam (18 Jul 2021)

26,50$__Somedus
26,26$__Tichy
26,15$__nedantes
26,05$__cdametalero
25,95$__estupeharto nv
25,76$__janjononas
25,70$__PENTAF
25,60$__Erzam
25,55$__andydepaso
25,50$__ElMayoL NV
25,40$__Veloc
25,32$__Suburban2
25,00$__Harrymorgan
24,85$__Tolagu V


----------



## timi (18 Jul 2021)

26,60$__timi
26,50$__Somedus
26,26$__Tichy
26,15$__nedantes
26,05$__cdametalero
25,95$__estupeharto nv
25,76$__janjononas
25,70$__PENTAF
25,60$__Erzam
25,55$__andydepaso
25,50$__ElMayoL NV
25,40$__Veloc
25,32$__Suburban2
25,00$__Harrymorgan
24,85$__Tolagu V


----------



## NicoTesla (18 Jul 2021)

Creo que tengo mal la puntuación en la tabla de totales.

Debería ser un 7 y tengo un 4.

Saludos

Nico Tesla



estupeharto dijo:


> Cierto. Al copiar la tabla no cambié la referencia y se compararon con el valor de la semana anterior. No lo repasé y claro, estaban todos mal ordenados. Corregido.


----------



## NicoTesla (18 Jul 2021)

26,60$__timi
26,50$__Somedus
26,26$__Tichy
26,15$__nedantes
26,05$__cdametalero
25,95$__estupeharto nv
25,76$__janjononas
25,70$__PENTAF
25,65$__Nico Tesla
25,60$__Erzam
25,55$__andydepaso
25,50$__ElMayoL NV
25,40$__Veloc
25,32$__Suburban2
25,00$__Harrymorgan
24,85$__Tolagu V


----------



## AU10KAG1K (18 Jul 2021)

26,70$__AU10KAG1K
26,60$__timi
26,50$__Somedus
26,26$__Tichy
26,15$__nedantes
26,05$__cdametalero
25,95$__estupeharto nv
25,76$__janjononas
25,70$__PENTAF
25,65$__Nico Tesla
25,60$__Erzam
25,55$__andydepaso
25,50$__ElMayoL NV
25,40$__Veloc
25,32$__Suburban2
25,00$__Harrymorgan
24,85$__Tolagu V


----------



## elbruce (18 Jul 2021)

26,70$__AU10KAG1K
26,60$__timi
26,50$__Somedus
26,35$__Elbruce
26,26$__Tichy
26,15$__nedantes
26,05$__cdametalero
25,95$__estupeharto nv
25,76$__janjononas
25,70$__PENTAF
25,65$__Nico Tesla
25,60$__Erzam
25,55$__andydepaso
25,50$__ElMayoL NV
25,40$__Veloc
25,32$__Suburban2
25,00$__Harrymorgan
24,85$__Tolagu V


----------



## Justo Bueno (19 Jul 2021)

¡Coño, que se me va la hora!
Espero aceptéis mi apuesta aún siendo un poco fuera de hora, prometo no haberme aprovechado para mi análisis de la apertura del mercado y los datos iniciales de la cotización  

26,70$__AU10KAG1K
26,60$__timi
26,50$__Somedus
26,35$__Elbruce
26,26$__Tichy
26,15$__nedantes
26,05$__cdametalero
26,00$__Justo Bueno
25,95$__estupeharto nv
25,76$__janjononas
25,70$__PENTAF
25,65$__Nico Tesla
25,60$__Erzam
25,55$__andydepaso
25,50$__ElMayoL NV
25,40$__Veloc
25,32$__Suburban2
25,00$__Harrymorgan
24,85$__Tolagu V


----------



## estupeharto (24 Jul 2021)

Sigue bajando... y el oráculo de vacaciones.
Felicitaciones a Suburban2 y acertantes. Veloc cuando no gana hace la goma y Harrymorgan está apretando, también Tolagu que ya está en la pomada.


----------



## Somedus (24 Jul 2021)

25,80$__Somedus


----------



## Tichy (24 Jul 2021)

26,06$__Tichy 
25,80$__Somedus


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Jul 2021)

Vaya había puesto bajo para que subiera y ni por esas. Que segundo... Paciencia platera

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Jul 2021)

26,06$__Tichy 
25,80$__Somedus
26,50$__Harrymorgan



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PENTAF (24 Jul 2021)

26,50$__Harrymorgan
26,06$__Tichy
25,80$__Somedus
25,32$__PENTAF


----------



## timi (24 Jul 2021)

26,50$__Harrymorgan
26,06$__Tichy
25,80$__Somedus
25,32$__PENTAF 
24,78$__timi


----------



## Erzam (25 Jul 2021)

26,50$__Harrymorgan
26,06$__Tichy
25,80$__Somedus
25,32$__PENTAF
24,90$__Erzam
24,78$__timi


----------



## nedantes (25 Jul 2021)

26,50$__Harrymorgan
26,06$__Tichy
25,80$__Somedus
25,64$__nedantes
25,32$__PENTA
24,90$__Erzam 
24,78$__timi


----------



## Suburban2 (25 Jul 2021)

26,50$__Harrymorgan
26,06$__Tichy
25,80$__Somedus
25,64$__nedantes
25,32$__PENTA
25,03$__Suburban2
24,90$__Erzam
24,78$__timi


----------



## Veloc (25 Jul 2021)

26,50$__Harrymorgan
26,06$__Tichy
25,80$__Somedus
25,64$__nedantes
25,32$__PENTA
25,15$__Veloc
25,03$__Suburban2
24,90$__Erzam
24,78$__timi


----------



## Justo Bueno (25 Jul 2021)

26,50$__Harrymorgan
26,06$__Tichy
25,80$__Somedus
25,64$__nedantes
25,32$__PENTAF
25,25$__Justo Bueno
25,15$__Veloc
25,03$__Suburban2
24,90$__Erzam
24,78$__timi


----------



## Tolagu (25 Jul 2021)

26,50$__Harrymorgan
26,06$__Tichy
25,80$__Somedus
25,64$__nedantes
25,32$__PENTAF
25,25$__Justo Bueno
25,15$__Veloc
25,03$__Suburban2
24,90$__Erzam
24,85$__Tolagu
24,78$__timi


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (25 Jul 2021)

26,60$__migozoenunpozo
26,50$__Harrymorgan
26,06$__Tichy
25,80$__Somedus
25,64$__nedantes
25,32$__PENTAF
25,25$__Justo Bueno
25,15$__Veloc
25,03$__Suburban2
24,90$__Erzam
24,85$__Tolagu
24,78$__timi

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## janjononas (25 Jul 2021)

26,60$__migozoenunpozo
26,50$__Harrymorgan
26,06$__Tichy
25,80$__Somedus
25,64$__nedantes
25,32$__PENTAF
25,25$__Justo Bueno
25,15$__Veloc
25,03$__Suburban2
25,01$__janjononas
24,90$__Erzam
24,85$__Tolagu
24,78$__timi


----------



## estupeharto (25 Jul 2021)

26,60$__migozoenunpozo
26,50$__Harrymorgan
26,06$__Tichy
25,80$__Somedus
25,64$__nedantes
25,42$__estupeharto
25,32$__PENTAF
25,25$__Justo Bueno
25,15$__Veloc
25,03$__Suburban2
25,01$__janjononas
24,90$__Erzam
24,85$__Tolagu
24,78$__timi


----------



## ElMayoL (25 Jul 2021)

26,60$__migozoenunpozo
26,50$__Harrymorgan
26,06$__Tichy
25,80$__Somedus
25,64$__nedantes
25,42$__estupeharto
25,32$__PENTAF
25,25$__Justo Bueno
25,15$__Veloc
25,03$__Suburban2
25,01$__janjononas
24,95$___ElMayoL
24,90$__Erzam
24,85$__Tolagu
24,78$__timi


----------



## elbruce (25 Jul 2021)

26,60$__migozoenunpozo
26,50$__Harrymorgan
26.35$__ elbruce
26,06$__Tichy
25,80$__Somedus
25,64$__nedantes
25,42$__estupeharto
25,32$__PENTAF
25,25$__Justo Bueno
25,15$__Veloc
25,03$__Suburban2
25,01$__janjononas
24,95$___ElMayoL
24,90$__Erzam
24,85$__Tolagu
24,78$__timi


----------



## cdametalero (25 Jul 2021)

26,60$__migozoenunpozo
26,50$__Harrymorgan
26.35$__ elbruce
26,06$__Tichy
25,80$__Somedus
25,64$__nedantes
25,42$__estupeharto
25,32$__PENTAF
25,25$__Justo Bueno
25,20$__ cdametalero
25,15$__Veloc
25,03$__Suburban2
25,01$__janjononas
24,95$___ElMayoL
24,90$__Erzam
24,85$__Tolagu
24,78$__timi


----------



## NicoTesla (26 Jul 2021)

llego tarde, pero ahí lo dejo

26,60$__migozoenunpozo
26,50$__Harrymorgan
26.35$__ elbruce
26,06$__Tichy
25,90$__Nico Tesla
25,80$__Somedus
25,64$__nedantes
25,42$__estupeharto
25,32$__PENTAF
25,25$__Justo Bueno
25,20$__ cdametalero
25,15$__Veloc
25,03$__Suburban2
25,01$__janjononas
24,95$___ElMayoL
24,90$__Erzam
24,85$__Tolagu
24,78$__timi


----------



## Justo Bueno (1 Ago 2021)

Para la próxima semana:

25,52$__Justo Bueno


----------



## nedantes (1 Ago 2021)

Para la próxima semana:
26,15$__nedantes
25,52$__Justo Bueno


----------



## andy de paso (1 Ago 2021)

Para la próxima semana:
26,15$__nedantes
25,95$___andy de paso
25,52$__Justo Bueno


----------



## ElMayoL (1 Ago 2021)

Para la próxima semana:
26,15$__nedantes
25,95$___andy de paso
25,52$__Justo Bueno
24,88$__ElMayoL


----------



## Somedus (1 Ago 2021)

26,15$__nedantes
25,95$___andy de paso
25,52$__Justo Bueno
25,30$__Somedus 
24,88$__ElMayoL


----------



## Suburban2 (1 Ago 2021)

26,15$__nedantes
25,95$___andy de paso
25,60$___Suburban2
25,52$__Justo Bueno
25,30$__Somedus
24,88$__ElMayoL


----------



## Erzam (1 Ago 2021)

26,15$__nedantes
25,95$___andy de paso
25,60$___Suburban2
25,52$__Justo Bueno
25,40$__Erzam
25,30$__Somedus
24,88$__ElMayoL


----------



## Veloc (1 Ago 2021)

26,15$__nedantes
25,95$___andy de paso
25,60$___Suburban2
25,52$__Justo Bueno
25,40$__Erzam
25,30$__Somedus
25,00$__Veloc
24,88$__ElMayoL


----------



## Tolagu (1 Ago 2021)

26,15$__nedantes
25,95$__andy de paso
25,60$__Suburban2
25,52$__Justo Bueno
25,40$__Erzam
25,30$__Somedus
25,00$__Veloc
24,88$__ElMayoL
24,85$__Tolagu


----------



## timi (1 Ago 2021)

26,15$__nedantes
25,95$__andy de paso
25,60$__Suburban2
25,52$__Justo Bueno
25,40$__Erzam
25,30$__Somedus
25,10$__timi
25,00$__Veloc
24,88$__ElMayoL
24,85$__Tolagu


----------



## Tichy (1 Ago 2021)

26,15$__nedantes
26,02$__Tichy 
25,95$__andy de paso
25,60$__Suburban2
25,52$__Justo Bueno
25,40$__Erzam
25,30$__Somedus
25,10$__timi
25,00$__Veloc
24,88$__ElMayoL
24,85$__Tolagu


----------



## eldelavespa (1 Ago 2021)

26,15$__nedantes
26,02$__Tichy 
25,95$__andy de paso
25,60$__Suburban2
25,52$__Justo Bueno
25,40$__Erzam
25,30$__Somedus
25,10$__timi
25,00$__Veloc
24,88$__ElMayoL
24,85$__Tolagu
24,78$__eldelavespa


----------



## janjononas (1 Ago 2021)

26,15$__nedantes
26,02$__Tichy
25,95$__andy de paso
25,60$__Suburban2
25,52$__Justo Bueno
25,40$__Erzam
25,30$__Somedus
25,10$__timi
25,00$__Veloc
24,91$__janjononas
24,88$__ElMayoL
24,85$__Tolagu
24,78$__eldelavespa


----------



## estupeharto (1 Ago 2021)

26,15$__nedantes
26,02$__Tichy
25,95$__andy de paso
25,82$__estuperharto
25,60$__Suburban2
25,52$__Justo Bueno
25,40$__Erzam
25,30$__Somedus
25,10$__timi
25,00$__Veloc
24,91$__janjononas
24,88$__ElMayoL
24,85$__Tolagu
24,78$__eldelavespa


----------



## estupeharto (1 Ago 2021)

Felicitaciones a los acertantes


----------



## cdametalero (1 Ago 2021)

26,15$__nedantes
26,02$__Tichy
25,95$__andy de paso
25,82$__estuperharto
25,60$__Suburban2
25,52$__Justo Bueno
25,40$__Erzam
25,30$__Somedus
25,15$__ cdametalero
25,10$__timi
25,00$__Veloc
24,91$__janjononas
24,88$__ElMayoL
24,85$__Tolagu
24,78$__eldelavespa


----------



## PENTAF (1 Ago 2021)

26,15$__nedantes
26,02$__Tichy
25,95$__andy de paso
25,82$__estuperharto
25,66$__PENTAF
25,60$__Suburban2
25,52$__Justo Bueno
25,40$__Erzam
25,30$__Somedus
25,15$__ cdametalero
25,10$__timi
25,00$__Veloc
24,91$__janjononas
24,88$__ElMayoL
24,85$__Tolagu
24,78$__eldelavespa


----------



## estupeharto (7 Ago 2021)

Felicitaciones a los acertantes
eldelavespa entra como una moto y se estrena con victoria.
Bajoncito de la plata... el mono del martillo?


----------



## ElMayoL (7 Ago 2021)

Biennnn un podio!!
Para la próxima semana...

24,00$___ElMayoL


----------



## PENTAF (7 Ago 2021)

24,65$__ PENTAF
24,00$___ElMayoL


----------



## Somedus (7 Ago 2021)

24,65$__ PENTAF
24,00$__ElMayoL
23,80$__Somedus


----------



## no_me_consta (7 Ago 2021)

24,96, la vacuna mata

Enviado desde mi CPH1941 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Justo Bueno (8 Ago 2021)

25,00$__Justo Bueno
24,65$__ PENTAF
24,00$__ElMayoL
23,80$__Somedus


----------



## janjononas (8 Ago 2021)

25,00$__Justo Bueno
24,65$__ PENTAF
24,25$__ janjononas
24,00$__ElMayoL
23,80$__Somedus


----------



## nedantes (8 Ago 2021)

25,20$__nedantes
25,00$__Justo Bueno
24,96$__no_me_consta
24,65$__ PENTAF
24,25$__ janjononas
24,00$__ElMayoL
23,80$__Somedus


----------



## andy de paso (8 Ago 2021)

25,40$___andydepaso
25,20$__nedantes
25,00$__Justo Bueno
24,96$__no_me_consta
24,65$__ PENTAF
24,25$__ janjononas
24,00$__ElMayoL
23,80$__Somedus


----------



## Suburban2 (8 Ago 2021)

25,40$___andydepaso
25,20$__nedantes
25,00$__Justo Bueno
24,96$__no_me_consta
24,65$__ PENTAF
24,56$__Suburban2
24,25$__ janjononas
24,00$__ElMayoL
23,80$__Somedus


----------



## Tichy (8 Ago 2021)

25,40$___andydepaso
25,20$__nedantes
25,00$__Justo Bueno
24,96$__no_me_consta
24,65$__ PENTAF
24,56$__Suburban2
24,25$__ janjononas
24,18$__Tichy 
24,00$__ElMayoL
23,80$__Somedus


----------



## Veloc (8 Ago 2021)

25,40$___andydepaso
25,20$__nedantes
25,00$__Justo Bueno
24,96$__no_me_consta
24,65$__ PENTAF
24,56$__Suburban2
24,45$__Veloc
24,25$__ janjononas
24,18$__Tichy
24,00$__ElMayoL
23,80$__Somedus


----------



## Erzam (8 Ago 2021)

25,40$___andydepaso
25,20$__nedantes
25,10$__Erzam
25,00$__Justo Bueno
24,96$__no_me_consta
24,65$__ PENTAF
24,56$__Suburban2
24,45$__Veloc
24,25$__ janjononas
24,18$__Tichy
24,00$__ElMayoL
23,80$__Somedus


----------



## elbruce (8 Ago 2021)

25,50$__Elbruce
25,40$___andydepaso
25,20$__nedantes
25,10$__Erzam
25,00$__Justo Bueno
24,96$__no_me_consta
24,65$__ PENTAF
24,56$__Suburban2
24,45$__Veloc
24,25$__ janjononas
24,18$__Tichy
24,00$__ElMayoL
23,80$__Somedus


----------



## cdametalero (8 Ago 2021)

25,50$__Elbruce
25,40$___andydepaso
25,20$__nedantes
25,10$__Erzam
25,00$__Justo Bueno
24,96$__no_me_consta
24,65$__ PENTAF
24,56$__Suburban2
24,45$__Veloc
24,40$__cdametalero
24,25$__ janjononas
24,18$__Tichy
24,00$__ElMayoL
23,80$__Somedus


----------



## Tolagu (8 Ago 2021)

25,50$__Elbruce
25,40$__andydepaso
25,20$__nedantes
25,10$__Erzam
25,00$__Justo Bueno
24,96$__no_me_consta
24,65$__ PENTAF
24,56$__Suburban2
24,45$__Veloc
24,25$__ janjononas
24,18$__Tichy
24,00$__ElMayoL
23,80$__Somedus
23,50$__Tolagu


----------



## cdametalero (9 Ago 2021)

Hola Tolagu, has eliminado mi apuesta.
Edita en tu post y borraré este mensaje luego.
Saludos!



Tolagu dijo:


> 25,50$__Elbruce
> 25,40$__andydepaso
> 25,20$__nedantes
> 25,10$__Erzam
> ...


----------



## estupeharto (9 Ago 2021)

Coin que estamos a lunes


25,50$__Elbruce
25,40$__andydepaso
25,20$__nedantes
25,10$__Erzam
25,00$__Justo Bueno
24,96$__no_me_consta
24,65$__ PENTAF
24,56$__Suburban2
24,45$__Veloc
24,40$__cdametalero
24,36$__estupeharto
24,25$__ janjononas
24,18$__Tichy
24,00$__ElMayoL
23,80$__Somedus
23,50$__Tolagu


----------



## Tolagu (9 Ago 2021)

cdametalero dijo:


> Hola Tolagu, has eliminado mi apuesta.
> Edita en tu post y borraré este mensaje luego.
> Saludos!



Perdón. Ni puta idea por qué, a veces, al copiar y pegar la lista se pierden datos. Gracias a @estupeharto por solucionarlo.
Edito: Creo que fue por publicar casi al mismo tiempo.


----------



## NicoTesla (9 Ago 2021)

25,50$__Elbruce
25,40$__andydepaso
25,20$__nedantes
25,10$__Erzam
25,00$__Justo Bueno
24,96$__no_me_consta
24,80$__Nico Tesla
24,65$__ PENTAF
24,56$__Suburban2
24,45$__Veloc
24,40$__cdametalero
24,36$__estupeharto
24,25$__ janjononas
24,18$__Tichy
24,00$__ElMayoL
23,80$__Somedus
23,50$__Tolagu


----------



## ElMayoL (14 Ago 2021)

para la próxima....


23,70$___ElMayoL


----------



## Suburban2 (14 Ago 2021)

Ahi vamos....


23,70$___ElMayoL
23,63$___Suburban2


----------



## janjononas (14 Ago 2021)

24,19$__janjononas
23,70$___ElMayoL
23,63$___Suburban2


----------



## Somedus (14 Ago 2021)

24,19$__janjononas
23,90$__Somedus 
23,70$___ElMayoL
23,63$___Suburban2


----------



## Justo Bueno (14 Ago 2021)

24,33$__Justo Bueno
24,19$__janjononas
23,90$__Somedus
23,70$__ElMayoL
23,63$__Suburban2


----------



## nedantes (14 Ago 2021)

24,33$__Justo Bueno
24,25__ nedantes
24,19$__janjononas
23,90$__Somedus
23,70$__ElMayoL
23,63$__Suburban2


----------



## jaimegvr (14 Ago 2021)

Desde que esta el hilo , la plata = -42%


----------



## Tichy (15 Ago 2021)

24,33$__Justo Bueno
24,25__ nedantes
24,19$__janjononas
24,08$__Tichy 
23,90$__Somedus
23,70$__ElMayoL
23,63$__Suburban2


----------



## NicoTesla (15 Ago 2021)

24,50$__Nico Tesla
24,33$__Justo Bueno
24,25__ nedantes
24,19$__janjononas
24,08$__Tichy
23,90$__Somedus
23,70$__ElMayoL
23,63$__Suburban2


----------



## Erzam (15 Ago 2021)

24,60$__Erzam
24,50$__Nico Tesla
24,33$__Justo Bueno
24,25__ nedantes
24,19$__janjononas
24,08$__Tichy
23,90$__Somedus
23,70$__ElMayoL
23,63$__Suburban2


----------



## Veloc (15 Ago 2021)

24,60$__Erzam
24,50$__Nico Tesla
24,33$__Justo Bueno
24,25__ nedantes
24,19$__janjononas
24,08$__Tichy
23,90$__Somedus
23,80$__Veloc
23,70$__ElMayoL
23,63$__Suburban2


----------



## Tolagu (15 Ago 2021)

24,60$__Erzam
24,50$__Nico Tesla
24,33$__Justo Bueno
24,25$__nedantes
24,19$__janjononas
24,08$__Tichy
23,90$__Somedus
23,80$__Veloc
23,70$__ElMayoL
23,63$__Suburban2
23,50$__Tolagu


----------



## cdametalero (15 Ago 2021)

24,60$__Erzam
24,50$__Nico Tesla
24,33$__Justo Bueno
24,25$__nedantes
24,19$__janjononas
24,08$__Tichy
23,90$__Somedus
23,85$__cdametalero
23,80$__Veloc
23,70$__ElMayoL
23,63$__Suburban2
23,50$__Tolagu


----------



## estupeharto (15 Ago 2021)

Felicitaciones a los acertantes, después del meneíto de turno.


----------



## estupeharto (15 Ago 2021)

24,72$__estupeharto
24,60$__Erzam
24,50$__Nico Tesla
24,33$__Justo Bueno
24,25$__nedantes
24,19$__janjononas
24,08$__Tichy
23,90$__Somedus
23,85$__cdametalero
23,80$__Veloc
23,70$__ElMayoL
23,63$__Suburban2
23,50$__Tolagu


----------



## no_me_consta (15 Ago 2021)

24,96

Enviado desde mi CPH1941 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (15 Ago 2021)

no_me_consta dijo:


> 24,96
> 
> Enviado desde mi CPH1941 mediante Tapatalk



24,96$__no_me_consta
24,72$__estupeharto
24,60$__Erzam
24,50$__Nico Tesla
24,33$__Justo Bueno
24,25$__nedantes
24,19$__janjononas
24,08$__Tichy
23,90$__Somedus
23,85$__cdametalero
23,80$__Veloc
23,70$__ElMayoL
23,63$__Suburban2
23,50$__Tolagu


----------



## ElMayoL (21 Ago 2021)

para la próxima....

22,90$___ElMayoL


----------



## andy de paso (21 Ago 2021)

23,55$___andydepaso
22,90$___ElMayoL


----------



## Tichy (21 Ago 2021)

23,55$___andydepaso
23,22$__Tichy 
22,90$___ElMayoL


----------



## Somedus (21 Ago 2021)

23,90$__Somedus 
23,55$__andydepaso
23,22$__Tichy
22,90$__ElMayoL


----------



## Suburban2 (21 Ago 2021)

23,90$__Somedus
23,61$__Suburban2
23,55$__andydepaso
23,22$__Tichy
22,90$__ElMayo


----------



## Justo Bueno (22 Ago 2021)

23,90$__Somedus
23,61$__Suburban2
23,55$__andydepaso
23,44$__Justo Bueno
23,22$__Tichy
22,90$__ElMayo


----------



## nedantes (22 Ago 2021)

24,15$__nedantes
23,90$__Somedus
23,61$__Suburban2
23,55$__andydepaso
23,44$__Justo Bueno
23,22$__Tichy
22,90$__ElMayo


----------



## Veloc (22 Ago 2021)

24,15$__nedantes
23,90$__Somedus
23,61$__Suburban2
23,55$__andydepaso
23,44$__Justo Bueno
23,22$__Tichy
23,00$__Veloc
22,90$__ElMayo


----------



## estupeharto (22 Ago 2021)

Una semanita más... de calor...
Felicitaciones a los acertantes, que a este paso vamos a ser todos 
Tolagu sigue a tope, ElMayol tres terceros consecutivos.


----------



## cdametalero (22 Ago 2021)

24,15$__nedantes
23,90$__Somedus
23,61$__Suburban2
23,55$__andydepaso
23,44$__Justo Bueno
23,22$__Tichy
23,04$__cdametalero
23,00$__Veloc
22,90$__ElMayo


----------



## PENTAF (22 Ago 2021)

24,15$__nedantes
23,90$__Somedus
23,61$__Suburban2
23,55$__andydepaso
23,44$__Justo Bueno
23,22$__Tichy
23,14$__PENTAF
23,04$__cdametalero
23,00$__Veloc
22,90$__ElMayo


----------



## Erzam (22 Ago 2021)

24,15$__nedantes
23,90$__Somedus
23,61$__Suburban2
23,55$__andydepaso
23,44$__Justo Bueno
23,30$__Erzam
23,22$__Tichy
23,14$__PENTAF
23,04$__cdametalero
23,00$__Veloc
22,90$__ElMayo


----------



## NicoTesla (22 Ago 2021)

24,15$__nedantes
23,90$__Somedus
23,61$__Suburban2
23,55$__andydepaso
23,44$__Justo Bueno
23,30$__Erzam
23,22$__Tichy
23,14$__PENTAF
23,04$__cdametalero
23,00$__Veloc
22,90$__ElMayo 
22,80$__Nico Tesla


----------



## estupeharto (22 Ago 2021)

24,15$__nedantes
23,90$__Somedus
23,65$__estupeharto
23,61$__Suburban2
23,55$__andydepaso
23,44$__Justo Bueno
23,30$__Erzam
23,22$__Tichy
23,14$__PENTAF
23,04$__cdametalero
23,00$__Veloc
22,90$__ElMayoL
22,80$__Nico Tesla


----------



## Tolagu (22 Ago 2021)

24,15$__nedantes
23,90$__Somedus
23,65$__estupeharto
23,61$__Suburban2
23,55$__andydepaso
23,44$__Justo Bueno
23,30$__Erzam
23,22$__Tichy
23,14$__PENTAF
23,04$__cdametalero
23,00$__Veloc
22,90$__ElMayoL
22,80$__Nico Tesla 
22,60$__Tolagu


----------



## janjononas (22 Ago 2021)

24,15$__nedantes
23,90$__Somedus
23,65$__estupeharto
23,61$__Suburban2
23,55$__andydepaso
23,44$__Justo Bueno
23,30$__Erzam
23,22$__Tichy
23,14$__PENTAF
23,04$__cdametalero
23,00$__Veloc
22,90$__ElMayoL
22,83$__janjononas
22,80$__Nico Tesla
22,60$__Tolagu


----------



## estupeharto (28 Ago 2021)

Finalmente Somedus se alzó con el mes y se encaramó al podium.
Felicitaciones a los acertantes.
Enfilamos el último cuatrimestre ...


----------



## andy de paso (28 Ago 2021)

Repito:
23,55$__andydepaso


----------



## Suburban2 (28 Ago 2021)

24,16$__Suburban2 
23,55$__andydepaso


----------



## Veloc (28 Ago 2021)

24,16$__Suburban2
23,80$__Veloc
23,55$__andydepaso


----------



## Erzam (28 Ago 2021)

24,50$__Erzam
24,16$__Suburban2
23,80$__Veloc
23,55$__andydepaso


----------



## no_me_consta (28 Ago 2021)

24,46

Enviado desde mi CPH1941 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Justo Bueno (29 Ago 2021)

24,50$__Erzam
24,16$__Suburban2
24,00$__Justo Bueno
23,80$__Veloc
23,55$__andydepaso


----------



## Tichy (29 Ago 2021)

24,50$__Erzam
24,26$__Tichy 
24,16$__Suburban2
24,00$__Justo Bueno
23,80$__Veloc
23,55$__andydepaso


----------



## janjononas (29 Ago 2021)

#3.707
24,50$__Erzam
24,26$__Tichy
24,16$__Suburban2
24,00$__Justo Bueno
23,94$__ janjononas
23,80$__Veloc
23,55$__andydepaso


----------



## ElMayoL (29 Ago 2021)

24,50$__Erzam
24,26$__Tichy
24,16$__Suburban2
24,00$__Justo Bueno
23,94$__ janjononas
23,80$__Veloc
23,75$__ElMayoL
23,55$__andydepaso


----------



## Somedus (29 Ago 2021)

24,50$__Erzam
24,40$__Somedus
24,26$__Tichy
24,16$__Suburban2
24,00$__Justo Bueno
23,94$__ janjononas
23,80$__Veloc
23,75$__ElMayoL
23,55$__andydepaso


----------



## PENTAF (29 Ago 2021)

24,50$__Erzam
24,40$__Somedus
24,26$__Tichy
24,21$__PENTAF
24,16$__Suburban2
24,00$__Justo Bueno
23,94$__ janjononas
23,80$__Veloc
23,75$__ElMayoL
23,55$__andydepaso


----------



## nedantes (29 Ago 2021)

24,80$__nedantes
24,50$__Erzam
24,40$__Somedus
24,26$__Tichy
24,21$__PENTAF
24,16$__Suburban2
24,00$__Justo Bueno
23,94$__ janjononas
23,80$__Veloc
23,75$__ElMayoL
23,55$__andydepaso


----------



## cdametalero (29 Ago 2021)

24,80$__nedantes
24,50$__Erzam
24,40$__Somedus
24,35$__cdametalero
24,26$__Tichy
24,21$__PENTAF
24,16$__Suburban2
24,00$__Justo Bueno
23,94$__ janjononas
23,80$__Veloc
23,75$__ElMayoL
23,55$__andydepaso


----------



## NicoTesla (29 Ago 2021)

24,80$__nedantes
24,60$__Nico Tesla
24,50$__Erzam
24,40$__Somedus
24,35$__cdametalero
24,26$__Tichy
24,21$__PENTAF
24,16$__Suburban2
24,00$__Justo Bueno
23,94$__ janjononas
23,80$__Veloc
23,75$__ElMayoL
23,55$__andydepaso


----------



## estupeharto (29 Ago 2021)

24,80$__nedantes
24,60$__Nico Tesla
24,50$__Erzam
24,40$__Somedus
24,35$__cdametalero
24,26$__Tichy
24,21$__PENTAF
24,16$__Suburban2
24,15$__estupeharto
24,00$__Justo Bueno
23,94$__ janjononas
23,80$__Veloc
23,75$__ElMayoL
23,55$__andydepaso


----------



## ElMayoL (5 Sep 2021)

bueno señores... para la próxima.

25,90$____ElMayoL


----------



## Suburban2 (5 Sep 2021)

25,90$____ElMayol
25,55$____Suburban2


----------



## estupeharto (5 Sep 2021)

Felicitaciones a los acertantes


----------



## cdametalero (5 Sep 2021)

25,90$____ElMayol
25,55$____Suburban2
24,70$__cdametalero


----------



## Somedus (5 Sep 2021)

25,90$__ElMayol
25,55$__Suburban2
24,90$__Somedus
24,70$__cdametalero


----------



## Tichy (5 Sep 2021)

25,90$__ElMayol
25,55$__Suburban2
24,90$__Somedus
24,82$__Tichy 
24,70$__cdametalero


----------



## ElMayoL (5 Sep 2021)

Vaya dos roscos seguidos llevo…


----------



## no_me_consta (5 Sep 2021)

25,90$__ElMayol
25,55$__Suburban2
24,90$__Somedus
24,82$__Tichy
24,70$__cdametalero 
24,03$__nomeconsta


----------



## Erzam (5 Sep 2021)

Compis, sumadme los 10 puntitos a mi, que creo hay un error.

Para la semana que viene

25,90$__ElMayol
25.70$__Erzam
25,55$__Suburban2
24,90$__Somedus
24,82$__Tichy
24,70$__cdametalero
24,03$__nomeconsta


----------



## eldelavespa (5 Sep 2021)

25,90$__ElMayol
25.70$__Erzam
25,55$__Suburban2
24,90$__Somedus
24,82$__Tichy
24,70$__cdametalero
24,30$__eldelavespa
24,03$__nomeconsta


----------



## NicoTesla (5 Sep 2021)

25,90$__ElMayol
25.70$__Erzam
25,55$__Suburban2
25,35$__Nico Tesla
24,90$__Somedus
24,82$__Tichy
24,70$__cdametalero
24,30$__eldelavespa
24,03$__nomeconsta


----------



## estupeharto (5 Sep 2021)

25,90$__ElMayol
25.70$__Erzam
25,55$__Suburban2
25,35$__Nico Tesla
24,90$__Somedus
24,87$__estupeharto
24,82$__Tichy
24,70$__cdametalero
24,30$__eldelavespa
24,03$__nomeconsta


----------



## estupeharto (5 Sep 2021)

Erzam dijo:


> Compis, sumadme los 10 puntitos a mi, que creo hay un error.
> 
> Para la semana que viene
> 
> ...



Estaban sumados en el total pero había algunas erratas, ya están corregidas.


----------



## nedantes (5 Sep 2021)

25,90$__ElMayol
25.70$__Erzam
25.63$__nedantes
25,55$__Suburban2
25,35$__Nico Tesla
24,90$__Somedus
24,87$__estupeharto
24,82$__Tichy
24,70$__cdametalero
24,30$__eldelavespa
24,03$__nomeconsta


----------



## Justo Bueno (5 Sep 2021)

25,90$__ElMayol
25.70$__Erzam
25.63$__nedantes
25,55$__Suburban2
25,35$__Nico Tesla
25,01$__Justo Bueno
24,90$__Somedus
24,87$__estupeharto
24,82$__Tichy
24,70$__cdametalero
24,30$__eldelavespa
24,03$__nomeconsta


----------



## janjononas (5 Sep 2021)

25,90$__ElMayol
25.70$__Erzam
25,65$__janjononas
25.63$__nedantes
25,55$__Suburban2
25,35$__Nico Tesla
25,01$__Justo Bueno
24,90$__Somedus
24,87$__estupeharto
24,82$__Tichy
24,70$__cdametalero
24,30$__eldelavespa
24,03$__nomeconsta


----------



## elbruce (5 Sep 2021)

25,90$__ElMayol
25,75$ __elbruce
25.70$__Erzam
25,65$__janjononas
25.63$__nedantes
25,55$__Suburban2
25,35$__Nico Tesla
25,01$__Justo Bueno
24,90$__Somedus
24,87$__estupeharto
24,82$__Tichy
24,70$__cdametalero
24,30$__eldelavespa
24,03$__nomeconsta


----------



## PENTAF (6 Sep 2021)

25,90$__ElMayol
25,75$ __elbruce
25.70$__Erzam
25,65$__janjononas
25.63$__nedantes
25,55$__Suburban2
25,35$__Nico Tesla
25,01$__Justo Bueno
24,90$__Somedus
24,87$__estupeharto
24,82$__Tichy
24,70$__cdametalero
24,60$__PENTAF
24,30$__eldelavespa
24,03$__nomeconsta 


perdón por el retraso


----------



## estupeharto (11 Sep 2021)

Felicitaciones a los acertantes


----------



## Suburban2 (12 Sep 2021)

24,19$_Suburban2


----------



## Justo Bueno (12 Sep 2021)

24,44$__Justo Bueno
24,19$__Suburban2


----------



## Tichy (12 Sep 2021)

24,44$__Justo Bueno
24,19$__Suburban2
24,08$__Tichy


----------



## ElMayoL (12 Sep 2021)

24,44$__Justo Bueno
24,30$___ElMayoL
24,19$__Suburban2
24,08$__Tichy


----------



## Erzam (12 Sep 2021)

24,44$__Justo Bueno
24,30$___ElMayoL
24,19$__Suburban2
24,08$__Tichy
23,90$__Erzam


----------



## PENTAF (12 Sep 2021)

24,44$__Justo Bueno
24,30$___ElMayoL
24,19$__Suburban2
24,13$__PENTAF
24,08$__Tichy
23,90$__Erzam


----------



## janjononas (12 Sep 2021)

24,65$__janjononas
24,44$__Justo Bueno
24,30$___ElMayoL
24,19$__Suburban2
24,13$__PENTAF
24,08$__Tichy
23,90$__Erzam


----------



## andy de paso (12 Sep 2021)

24,65$__janjononas
24,44$__Justo Bueno
24,30$___ElMayoL
24,19$__Suburban2
24,13$__PENTAF
24,08$__Tichy
23,90$__Erzam
23,80$___andy de paso


----------



## eldelavespa (12 Sep 2021)

24,65$__janjononas
24,44$__Justo Bueno
24,30$___ElMayoL
24,19$__Suburban2
24,13$__PENTAF
24,08$__Tichy
23,90$__Erzam
23,80$___andy de paso
23,50$___eldelavespa


----------



## no_me_consta (12 Sep 2021)

24,65$__janjononas
24,44$__Justo Bueno
24,30$___ElMayoL
24,19$__Suburban2
24,13$__PENTAF
24,08$__Tichy
23,90$__Erzam
23,80$___andy de paso
23,50$___eldelavespa 
23,33$__nomeconsta


----------



## cdametalero (12 Sep 2021)

24,65$__janjononas
24,44$__Justo Bueno
24,30$___ElMayoL
24,19$__Suburban2
24,13$__PENTAF
24,08$__Tichy
23,90$__Erzam
23,80$___andy de paso
23,50$___eldelavespa
23,40$__cdametalero
23,33$__nomeconsta


----------



## Tolagu (12 Sep 2021)

24,65$__janjononas
24,44$__Justo Bueno
24,30$__ElMayoL
24,19$__Suburban2
24,13$__PENTAF
24,08$__Tichy
23,90$__Erzam
23,80$__andy de paso
23,70$__Tolagu
23,50$__eldelavespa
23,40$__cdametalero
23,33$__nomeconsta


----------



## Somedus (12 Sep 2021)

24,65$__janjononas
24,44$__Justo Bueno
24,30$__ElMayoL
24,19$__Suburban2
24,13$__PENTAF
24,08$__Tichy
24,00$__Somedus
23,90$__Erzam
23,80$__andy de paso
23,70$__Tolagu
23,50$__eldelavespa
23,40$__cdametalero
23,33$__nomeconsta


----------



## estupeharto (12 Sep 2021)

24,65$__janjononas
24,44$__Justo Bueno
24,30$__ElMayoL
24,19$__Suburban2
24,13$__PENTAF
24,08$__Tichy
24,00$__Somedus
23,94$__estupeharto
23,90$__Erzam
23,80$__andy de paso
23,70$__Tolagu
23,50$__eldelavespa
23,40$__cdametalero
23,33$__nomeconsta


----------



## nedantes (12 Sep 2021)

24,65$__janjononas
24,51$__nedantes
24,44$__Justo Bueno
24,30$__ElMayoL
24,19$__Suburban2
24,13$__PENTAF
24,08$__Tichy
24,00$__Somedus
23,94$__estupeharto
23,90$__Erzam
23,80$__andy de paso
23,70$__Tolagu
23,50$__eldelavespa
23,40$__cdametalero
23,33$__nomeconsta


----------



## NicoTesla (12 Sep 2021)

24,65$__janjononas
24,51$__nedantes
24,44$__Justo Bueno
24,30$__ElMayoL
24,25$__Nico Tesla
24,19$__Suburban2
24,13$__PENTAF
24,08$__Tichy
24,00$__Somedus
23,94$__estupeharto
23,90$__Erzam
23,80$__andy de paso
23,70$__Tolagu
23,50$__eldelavespa
23,40$__cdametalero
23,33$__nomeconsta


----------



## Veloc (18 Sep 2021)

Up!


----------



## ElMayoL (19 Sep 2021)

23,45$___ElMayoL


----------



## andy de paso (19 Sep 2021)

23,60$__andy de paso
23,45$___ElMayoL


----------



## Somedus (19 Sep 2021)

23,60$__andy de paso
23,45$__ElMayoL
21,85$__Somedus


----------



## Tichy (19 Sep 2021)

23,60$__andy de paso
23,45$__ElMayoL
22,92$__Tichy 
21,85$__Somedus


----------



## Veloc (19 Sep 2021)

23,60$__andy de paso
23,45$__ElMayoL
23,20$__Veloc
22,92$__Tichy
21,85$__Somedus


----------



## Play_91 (19 Sep 2021)

Es que con el iva+horquilla es una locura la física


----------



## Justo Bueno (19 Sep 2021)

23,60$__andy de paso
23,45$__ElMayoL
23,33$__Justo Bueno
23,20$__Veloc
22,92$__Tichy
21,85$__Somedus


----------



## janjononas (19 Sep 2021)

23,60$__andy de paso
23,45$__ElMayoL
23,33$__Justo Bueno
23,20$__Veloc
23,05$__janjononas
22,92$__Tichy
21,85$__Somedus


----------



## nedantes (19 Sep 2021)

23,89$__nedantes
23,60$__andy de paso
23,45$__ElMayoL
23,33$__Justo Bueno
23,20$__Veloc
23,05$__janjononas
22,92$__Tichy
21,85$__Somedus


----------



## PENTAF (19 Sep 2021)

24,00$__PENTAF
23,89$__nedantes
23,60$__andy de paso
23,45$__ElMayoL
23,33$__Justo Bueno
23,20$__Veloc
23,05$__janjononas
22,92$__Tichy
21,85$__Somedus


----------



## Tolagu (19 Sep 2021)

24,00$__PENTAF
23,89$__nedantes
23,60$__andy de paso
23,45$__ElMayoL
23,33$__Justo Bueno
23,20$__Veloc
23,05$__janjononas
22,92$__Tichy
21,85$__Somedus 
21,65$__Tolagu


----------



## cdametalero (19 Sep 2021)

24,00$__PENTAF
23,89$__nedantes
23,60$__andy de paso
23,45$__ElMayoL
23,33$__Justo Bueno
23,20$__Veloc
23,05$__janjononas
22,92$__Tichy
21,95$__cdametalero
21,85$__Somedus
21,65$__Tolagu


----------



## estupeharto (19 Sep 2021)

¿Cómo están ustedeeesss?
Palo del mono y a seguir para bingo.
Felicitaciones a los acertantes. Nomeconsta en racha.


----------



## estupeharto (19 Sep 2021)

24,00$__PENTAF
23,89$__nedantes
23,60$__andy de paso
23,45$__ElMayoL
23,33$__Justo Bueno
23,20$__Veloc
23,05$__janjononas
22,92$__Tichy
22,76$__estupeharto
21,95$__cdametalero
21,85$__Somedus
21,65$__Tolagu


----------



## Erzam (19 Sep 2021)

24,00$__PENTAF
23,89$__nedantes
23,70$__Erzam
23,60$__andy de paso
23,45$__ElMayoL
23,33$__Justo Bueno
23,20$__Veloc
23,05$__janjononas
22,92$__Tichy
22,76$__estupeharto
21,95$__cdametalero
21,85$__Somedus
21,65$__Tolagu


----------



## NicoTesla (19 Sep 2021)

24,00$__PENTAF
23,89$__nedantes
23,70$__Erzam
23,60$__andy de paso
23,45$__ElMayoL
23,33$__Justo Bueno
23,20$__Veloc
23,10$__Nico Tesla
23,05$__janjononas
22,92$__Tichy
22,76$__estupeharto
21,95$__cdametalero
21,85$__Somedus
21,65$__Tolagu


----------



## no_me_consta (20 Sep 2021)

24,00$__PENTAF
23,89$__nedantes
23,70$__Erzam
23,60$__andy de paso
23,45$__ElMayoL
23,33$__Justo Bueno
23,20$__Veloc
23,10$__Nico Tesla
23,05$__janjononas
22,92$__Tichy
22,76$__estupeharto
22,33$__nomeconsta
21,95$__cdametalero
21,85$__Somedus
21,65$__Tolagu

Enviado desde mi CPH1941 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (20 Sep 2021)

no_me_consta dijo:


> 24,00$__PENTAF
> 23,89$__nedantes
> 23,70$__Erzam
> 23,60$__andy de paso
> ...



Para próximas veces, hay que ponerlo antes de que acabe el domingo


----------



## Suburban2 (20 Sep 2021)

24,00$__PENTAF
23,89$__nedantes
23,70$__Erzam
23,60$__andy de paso
23,45$__ElMayoL
23,33$__Justo Bueno
23,20$__Veloc
23,10$__Nico Tesla
23,05$__janjononas
22,92$__Tichy
22,59$__Suburban2
22,76$__estupeharto
22,33$__nomeconsta
21,95$__cdametalero
21,85$__Somedus
21,65$__Tolagu


----------



## no_me_consta (25 Sep 2021)

.............


----------



## no_me_consta (25 Sep 2021)

.............


----------



## nedantes (26 Sep 2021)

22,89$__nedantes


----------



## Somedus (26 Sep 2021)

23,20$__Somedus
22,89$__nedantes


----------



## Suburban2 (26 Sep 2021)

23,20$__Somedus
22,89$__nedantes
22,79$__Suburban2


----------



## Tichy (26 Sep 2021)

23,20$__Somedus
23,02$__Tichy 
22,89$__nedantes
22,79$__Suburban2


----------



## ElMayoL (26 Sep 2021)

23,20$__Somedus
23,02$__Tichy 
22,89$__nedantes
22,79$__Suburban2
22,60$__ElMayoL


----------



## Veloc (26 Sep 2021)

23,20$__Somedus
23,02$__Tichy
22,89$__nedantes
22,79$__Suburban2
22,60$__ElMayoL
22,50$__Veloc


----------



## estupeharto (26 Sep 2021)

Pleno de nomeconsta, 75+15. Felicitaciones.
Seguimos con la manipulación.... entramos en octubre! 

Recordad que se debe poner el pronóstico antes del fin del domingo (24 h). 
Si se nos pasa, lo mejor es no hacer el pronóstico. Ya sabemos que es un jueguecillo, pero aún así, no cuesta nada y queda mejor


----------



## Erzam (26 Sep 2021)

23,20$__Somedus
23,02$__Tichy
22,89$__nedantes
22,79$__Suburban2
22,70$__Erzam
22,60$__ElMayoL
22,50$__Veloc


----------



## Justo Bueno (26 Sep 2021)

23,20$__Somedus
23,02$__Tichy
22,89$__nedantes
22,79$__Suburban2
22,70$__Erzam
22,60$__ElMayoL
22,50$__Veloc
22,22$__Justo Bueno


----------



## PENTAF (26 Sep 2021)

23,20$__Somedus
23,02$__Tichy
22,94$__PENTAF
22,89$__nedantes
22,79$__Suburban2
22,70$__Erzam
22,60$__ElMayoL
22,50$__Veloc


----------



## andy de paso (26 Sep 2021)

23,20$__Somedus
23,02$__Tichy
22,94$__PENTAF
22,89$__nedantes
22,79$__Suburban2
22,70$__Erzam
22,60$__ElMayoL
22,50$__Veloc
22,40$___andydepaso


----------



## Justo Bueno (26 Sep 2021)

PENTAF me ha dejado fuera sin querer, vuelvo a ponerme:

23,20$__Somedus
23,02$__Tichy
22,94$__PENTAF
22,89$__nedantes
22,79$__Suburban2
22,70$__Erzam
22,60$__ElMayoL
22,50$__Veloc
22,40$__andydepaso
22,22$__Justo Bueno


----------



## no_me_consta (26 Sep 2021)

23,33$__nomeconsta
23,20$__Somedus
23,02$__Tichy
22,94$__PENTAF
22,89$__nedantes
22,79$__Suburban2
22,70$__Erzam
22,60$__ElMayoL
22,50$__Veloc
22,40$__andydepaso
22,22$__Justo Bueno

Enviado desde mi CPH1941 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cdametalero (26 Sep 2021)

23,33$__nomeconsta
23,20$__Somedus
23,02$__Tichy
22,94$__PENTAF
22,89$__nedantes
22,79$__Suburban2
22,70$__Erzam
22,60$__ElMayoL
22,50$__Veloc
22,40$__andydepaso
22,22$__Justo Bueno
21,93$__cdametalero


----------



## Tolagu (26 Sep 2021)

23,50$__Tolagu
23,33$__nomeconsta
23,20$__Somedus
23,02$__Tichy
22,94$__PENTAF
22,89$__nedantes
22,79$__Suburban2
22,70$__Erzam
22,60$__ElMayoL
22,50$__Veloc
22,40$__andydepaso
22,22$__Justo Bueno
21,93$__cdametalero


----------



## estupeharto (27 Sep 2021)

x2.


----------



## Justo Bueno (27 Sep 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> x2.



Dejar aquí vuestro Zankito nutritivo si queréis que estupeharto pueda meter sus apuestas fuera de tiempo. Es un caso especial. Gracias.


----------



## estupeharto (27 Sep 2021)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Dejar aquí vuestro Zankito nutritivo si queréis que estupeharto pueda meter sus apuestas fuera de tiempo. Es un caso especial. Gracias.



Ya me pasó alguna vez y preferí no apostar. Una cosa es unos minutos y una vez, pero ya más veces,... mejor seguir las normas y ser justo


----------



## cdametalero (27 Sep 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Ya me pasó alguna vez y preferí no apostar. Una cosa es unos minutos y una vez, pero ya más veces,... mejor seguir las normas y ser justo



Eso o hacer una apuesta alocada como hice el dia que se me pasó...
Sabes que no vas a ganar pero te das el gustazo


----------



## Suburban2 (3 Oct 2021)

22,68$__Suburban2


----------



## andy de paso (3 Oct 2021)

22,68$__Suburban2
22,40$____andydepaso


----------



## janjononas (3 Oct 2021)

23,45$__janjononas
22,68$__Suburban2
22,40$____andydepaso


----------



## Tichy (3 Oct 2021)

23,45$__janjononas
22,92$__Tichy 
22,68$__Suburban2
22,40$____andydepaso

Pero vamos, vayaustéasaber...


----------



## Erzam (3 Oct 2021)

23,45$__janjononas
22,92$__Tichy
22,80$__Erzam
22,68$__Suburban2
22,40$____andydepaso


----------



## Somedus (3 Oct 2021)

23,45$__janjononas
22,92$__Tichy
22,80$__Erzam
22,68$__Suburban2
22,40$__andydepaso
22,22$__Somedus


----------



## Justo Bueno (3 Oct 2021)

23,45$__janjononas
22,92$__Tichy
22,80$__Erzam
22,68$__Suburban2
22,55$__Justo Bueno
22,40$__andydepaso
22,22$__Somedus


----------



## ElMayoL (3 Oct 2021)

23,45$__janjononas
22,92$__Tichy
22,80$__Erzam
22,68$__Suburban2
22,55$__Justo Bueno
22,40$__andydepaso
22,30$__ElMayoL
22,22$__Somedus


----------



## nedantes (3 Oct 2021)

23,45$__janjononas
23,15S__nedantes
22,92$__Tichy
22,80$__Erzam
22,68$__Suburban2
22,55$__Justo Bueno
22,40$__andydepaso
22,30$__ElMayoL
22,22$__Somedus


----------



## PENTAF (3 Oct 2021)

23,45$__janjononas
23,22$__PENTAF
23,15S__nedantes
22,92$__Tichy
22,80$__Erzam
22,68$__Suburban2
22,55$__Justo Bueno
22,40$__andydepaso
22,30$__ElMayoL
22,22$__Somedus


----------



## Tolagu (3 Oct 2021)

23,50$__Tolagu
23,45$__janjononas
23,22$__PENTAF
23,15S__nedantes
22,92$__Tichy
22,80$__Erzam
22,68$__Suburban2
22,55$__Justo Bueno
22,40$__andydepaso
22,30$__ElMayoL
22,22$__Somedus


----------



## estupeharto (3 Oct 2021)

Felicitaciones!
Será en octubre?


----------



## estupeharto (3 Oct 2021)

23,50$__Tolagu
23,45$__janjononas
23,32$__estupeharto
23,22$__PENTAF
23,15S__nedantes
22,92$__Tichy
22,80$__Erzam
22,68$__Suburban2
22,55$__Justo Bueno
22,40$__andydepaso
22,30$__ElMayoL
22,22$__Somedus


----------



## cdametalero (3 Oct 2021)

23,50$__Tolagu
23,45$__janjononas
23,32$__estupeharto
23,22$__PENTAF
23,15S__nedantes
22,92$__Tichy
22,85$__cdametalero
22,80$__Erzam
22,68$__Suburban2
22,55$__Justo Bueno
22,40$__andydepaso
22,30$__ElMayoL
22,22$__Somedus


----------



## estupeharto (8 Oct 2021)

Felicitaciones y buen megafinde. Al mal tiempo buena cara


----------



## ElMayoL (9 Oct 2021)

Buen finde!!! Abrazo!


----------



## Suburban2 (9 Oct 2021)

22,75$__Suburban2


----------



## ElMayoL (9 Oct 2021)

22,75$__Suburban2
22,60$__ElMayoL


----------



## andy de paso (9 Oct 2021)

22,75$__Suburban2
22,60$__ElMayoL
22,40$__andydepaso


----------



## Tichy (9 Oct 2021)

23,02$__Tichy 
22,75$__Suburban2
22,60$__ElMayoL
22,40$__andydepaso


----------



## Somedus (9 Oct 2021)

23,02$__Tichy
22,90$__Somedus
22,75$__Suburban2
22,60$__ElMayoL
22,40$__andydepaso


----------



## janjononas (9 Oct 2021)

23,02$__Tichy
22,90$__Somedus
22,75$__Suburban2
22,60$__ElMayoL
22,40$__andydepaso
22,34$__janjononas


----------



## Veloc (10 Oct 2021)

23,02$__Tichy
22,90$__Somedus
22,75$__Suburban2
22,60$__ElMayoL
22,40$__andydepaso
22,34$__janjononas
22,20$__Veloc


----------



## Erzam (10 Oct 2021)

23,10$__Erxam
23,02$__Tichy
22,90$__Somedus
22,75$__Suburban2
22,60$__ElMayoL
22,40$__andydepaso
22,34$__janjononas
22,20$__Veloc


----------



## cdametalero (10 Oct 2021)

23,10$__Erxam
23,02$__Tichy
22.96$__cdametalero
22,90$__Somedus
22,75$__Suburban2
22,60$__ElMayoL
22,40$__andydepaso
22,34$__janjononas
22,20$__Veloc


----------



## estupeharto (10 Oct 2021)

23,10$__Erxam
23,02$__Tichy
22.96$__cdametalero
22,90$__Somedus
22,83$__estupeharto
22,75$__Suburban2
22,60$__ElMayoL
22,40$__andydepaso
22,34$__janjononas
22,20$__Veloc


----------



## PENTAF (10 Oct 2021)

23,10$__Erxam
23,02$__Tichy
22.96$__cdametalero
22,90$__Somedus
22,83$__estupeharto
22,75$__Suburban2
22,70$__PENTAF
22,60$__ElMayoL
22,40$__andydepaso
22,34$__janjononas
22,20$__Veloc


----------



## Tolagu (10 Oct 2021)

23,50$__Tolagu
23,10$__Erzam
23,02$__Tichy
22.96$__cdametalero
22,90$__Somedus
22,83$__estupeharto
22,75$__Suburban2
22,70$__PENTAF
22,60$__ElMayoL
22,40$__andydepaso
22,34$__janjononas
22,20$__Veloc


----------



## nedantes (10 Oct 2021)

23,50$__Tolagu
23,23$__nedantes
23,10$__Erzam
23,02$__Tichy
22.96$__cdametalero
22,90$__Somedus
22,83$__estupeharto
22,75$__Suburban2
22,70$__PENTAF
22,60$__ElMayoL
22,40$__andydepaso
22,34$__janjononas
22,20$__Veloc


----------



## NicoTesla (12 Oct 2021)

Tras dos semanas sin jugar, vuelvo al tajo ...

23,50$__Tolagu
23,23$__nedantes
23,15$__Nico Tesla
23,10$__Erzam
23,02$__Tichy
22.96$__cdametalero
22,90$__Somedus
22,83$__estupeharto
22,75$__Suburban2
22,70$__PENTAF
22,60$__ElMayoL
22,40$__andydepaso
22,34$__janjononas
22,20$__Veloc


----------



## Justo Bueno (12 Oct 2021)

NicoTesla dijo:


> Tras dos semanas sin jugar, vuelvo al tajo ...
> 
> 23,50$__Tolagu
> 23,23$__nedantes
> ...



Pos venga, yo también! Me disculparéis las 45 horas de retraso al poner mi apuesta......... 
Si lo considerais nulo, IMPUGNO TODO, impugno la competición e impugno foroburbuja de arriba a abajo....
Que el OP @estupeharto siempre se aprovecha de su posición de poder para poner su predicción cuando le sale los huevos.... hágase! cúmplase! pronostíquese!!!

23,50$__Tolagu
23,23$__nedantes
23,15$__Nico Tesla
23,10$__Erzam
23,02$__Tichy
22.96$__cdametalero
22,90$__Somedus
22,83$__estupeharto
22,75$__Suburban2
22,70$__PENTAF
22,60$__ElMayoL
22,50$__Justo Bueno
22,40$__andydepaso
22,34$__janjononas
22,20$__Veloc

(broma todo)


----------



## estupeharto (16 Oct 2021)

Felicitaciones. Ya queda menos...

Podéis hacer la apuesta ya, no esperéis al final, que se cae la bandera


----------



## Justo Bueno (16 Oct 2021)

23,00$__Justo Bueno


----------



## estupeharto (16 Oct 2021)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> 23,00$__Justo Bueno



De haber entrado los dos, te hubiera tocado cero también. No has perdido nada


----------



## Tichy (16 Oct 2021)

23,24$__Tichy 
23,00$__Justo Bueno


----------



## Veloc (16 Oct 2021)

23,24$__Tichy
23,10$__Veloc
23,00$__Justo Bueno


----------



## Suburban2 (16 Oct 2021)

23,52$__Suburban2
23,24$__Tichy
23,10$__Veloc
23,00$__Justo Bueno


----------



## NicoTesla (16 Oct 2021)

23,60$__Nico Tesla
23,52$__Suburban2
23,24$__Tichy
23,10$__Veloc
23,00$__Justo Bueno


----------



## andy de paso (17 Oct 2021)

24,00$__andydepaso
23,60$__Nico Tesla
23,52$__Suburban2
23,24$__Tichy
23,10$__Veloc
23,00$__Justo Bueno


----------



## janjononas (17 Oct 2021)

24,00$__andydepaso
23,60$__Nico Tesla
23,52$__Suburban2
23,50$__janjononas
23,24$__Tichy
23,10$__Veloc
23,00$__Justo Bueno


----------



## Erzam (17 Oct 2021)

24,00$__andydepaso
23,60$__Nico Tesla
23,52$__Suburban2
23,50$__janjononas
23,40$__Erzam
23,24$__Tichy
23,10$__Veloc
23,00$__Justo Bueno


----------



## elbruce (17 Oct 2021)

24,20$ __elbruce
24,00$__andydepaso
23,60$__Nico Tesla
23,52$__Suburban2
23,50$__janjononas
23,40$__Erzam
23,24$__Tichy
23,10$__Veloc
23,00$__Justo Bueno


----------



## Somedus (17 Oct 2021)

24,20$ __elbruce
24,00$__andydepaso
23,60$__Nico Tesla
23,52$__Suburban2
23,50$__janjononas
23,40$__Erzam
23,30$__Somedus
23,24$__Tichy
23,10$__Veloc
23,00$__Justo Bueno


----------



## ElMayoL (17 Oct 2021)

24,20$ __elbruce
24,00$__andydepaso
23,90$__ElMayoL
23,60$__Nico Tesla
23,52$__Suburban2
23,50$__janjononas
23,40$__Erzam
23,30$__Somedus
23,24$__Tichy
23,10$__Veloc
23,00$__Justo Bueno


----------



## cdametalero (17 Oct 2021)

24,20$ __elbruce
24,00$__andydepaso
23,90$__ElMayoL
23,66$__cdametalero
23,60$__Nico Tesla
23,52$__Suburban2
23,50$__janjononas
23,40$__Erzam
23,30$__Somedus
23,24$__Tichy
23,10$__Veloc
23,00$__Justo Bueno


----------



## Tolagu (17 Oct 2021)

24,20$__elbruce
24,00$__andydepaso
23,90$__ElMayoL
23,66$__cdametalero
23,60$__Nico Tesla
23,52$__Suburban2
23,50$__janjononas
23,40$__Erzam
23,30$__Somedus
23,24$__Tichy
23,10$__Veloc
23,00$__Justo Bueno
22.85$__Tolagu


----------



## estupeharto (18 Oct 2021)

24,20$__elbruce
24,00$__andydepaso
23,90$__ElMayoL
23,66$__cdametalero
23,60$__Nico Tesla
23,57$__estupeharto
23,52$__Suburban2
23,50$__janjononas
23,40$__Erzam
23,30$__Somedus
23,24$__Tichy
23,10$__Veloc
23,00$__Justo Bueno
22.85$__Tolagu


----------



## PENTAF (18 Oct 2021)

24,20$__elbruce
24,00$__andydepaso
23,90$__ElMayoL
23,75$__PENTAF
23,66$__cdametalero
23,60$__Nico Tesla
23,57$__estupeharto
23,52$__Suburban2
23,50$__janjononas
23,40$__Erzam
23,30$__Somedus
23,24$__Tichy
23,10$__Veloc
23,00$__Justo Bueno
22.85$__Tolagu


----------



## Cipotecon (18 Oct 2021)

24,20$__elbruce
24,00$__andydepaso
23,90$__ElMayoL
23,75$__PENTAF
23,66$__cdametalero
23,60$__Nico Tesla
23,57$__estupeharto
23,52$__Suburban2
23,50$__janjononas
23,40$__Erzam
23,30$__Somedus
23,24$__Tichy
23,10$__Veloc
23,00$__Justo Bueno
22.85$__Tolagu
22.50 Cipotecon


----------



## Suburban2 (23 Oct 2021)

Suburban2__24.68$


----------



## ElMayoL (23 Oct 2021)

Suburban2__24.68$
ElMayoL__25,05$


----------



## elbruce (23 Oct 2021)

Creo que esta semana me he llevado el premio... a ver si la semana q viene se sitúa claramente por encima de 25$.... suerte!!!

Elbruce__ 25,40$
ElMayoL__25,05$
Suburban2__24.68$


----------



## Erzam (23 Oct 2021)

Elbruce__ 25,40$
ElMayoL__25,05$
Erzam__24,90$
Suburban2__24.68$


----------



## Somedus (23 Oct 2021)

Elbruce__ 25,40$
ElMayoL__25,05$
Erzam__24,90$
Somedus__24,80$
Suburban2__24.68$


----------



## estupeharto (23 Oct 2021)

Efestiviwonder, elbruce es el ganador, felicitaciones.
Oye, que estamos acabando octubre y no se ha caído el mundo ....


----------



## nedantes (24 Oct 2021)

Elbruce__ 25,40$
ElMayoL__25,05$
Erzam__24,90$
Somedus__24,80$
Suburban2__24.68$ 
nedantes__23.95$


----------



## Veloc (24 Oct 2021)

Elbruce__ 25,40$
ElMayoL__25,05$
Erzam__24,90$
Somedus__24,80$
Suburban2__24.68$
Veloc__24,30$
nedantes__23.95$


----------



## andy de paso (24 Oct 2021)

Andydepaso__25,60$
Elbruce__ 25,40$
ElMayoL__25,05$
Erzam__24,90$
Somedus__24,80$
Suburban2__24.68$
Veloc__24,30$
nedantes__23.95$


----------



## janjononas (24 Oct 2021)

Andydepaso__25,60$
Elbruce__ 25,40$
ElMayoL__25,05$
Erzam__24,90$
Somedus__24,80$
Suburban2__24.68$
Veloc__24,30$
Janjononas__24,01$
nedantes__23.95$


----------



## Tichy (24 Oct 2021)

Andydepaso__25,60$
Elbruce__ 25,40$
ElMayoL__25,05$
Erzam__24,90$
Somedus__24,80$
Suburban2__24.68$
Veloc__24,30$
Tichy__24,23$
Janjononas__24,01$
nedantes__23.95$


----------



## Justo Bueno (24 Oct 2021)

25,60$__Andydepaso
25,40$__Elbruce
25,05$__ElMayoL
24,90$__Erzam
24,80$__Somedus
24,68$__Suburban2
24,49$__Justo Bueno
24,30$__Veloc
24,23$__Tichy
24,01$__Janjononas
23,95$__nedantes


----------



## Bamburojo (24 Oct 2021)

25,60$__Andydepaso
25,40$__Elbruce
25,05$__ElMayoL
24,90$__Erzam
24,80$__Somedus
24,68$__Suburban2
24,49$__Justo Bueno
24,40$__Bamburojo
24,30$__Veloc
24,23$__Tichy
24,01$__Janjononas
23,95$__nedantes


----------



## estupeharto (24 Oct 2021)

25,60$__Andydepaso
25,40$__Elbruce
25,05$__ElMayoL
24,90$__Erzam
24,80$__Somedus
24,68$__Suburban2
24,49$__Justo Bueno
24,40$__Bamburojo
24,34$__estupeharto
24,30$__Veloc
24,23$__Tichy
24,01$__Janjononas
23,95$__nedantes


----------



## Tolagu (24 Oct 2021)

25,60$__Andydepaso
25,40$__Elbruce
25,05$__ElMayoL
24,90$__Erzam
24,80$__Somedus
24,68$__Suburban2
24,49$__Justo Bueno
24,40$__Bamburojo
24,34$__estupeharto
24,30$__Veloc
24,23$__Tichy
24,01$__Janjononas
23,95$__nedantes
23,75$__Tolagu


----------



## cdametalero (24 Oct 2021)

25,60$__Andydepaso
25,40$__Elbruce
25,05$__ElMayoL
24,90$__Erzam
24,80$__Somedus
24,68$__Suburban2
24,49$__Justo Bueno
24,45$__cdametalero
24,40$__Bamburojo
24,34$__estupeharto
24,30$__Veloc
24,23$__Tichy
24,01$__Janjononas
23,95$__nedantes
23,75$__Tolagu


----------



## PENTAF (24 Oct 2021)

25,60$__Andydepaso
25,40$__Elbruce
25,05$__ElMayoL
24,90$__Erzam
24,80$__Somedus
24,68$__Suburban2
24,49$__Justo Bueno
24,45$__cdametalero
24,40$__Bamburojo
24,34$__estupeharto
24,30$__Veloc
24,23$__Tichy
24,15$__PENTAF
24,01$__Janjononas
23,95$__nedantes
23,75$__Tolagu


----------



## ElMayoL (30 Oct 2021)

buen finde señores!!

ElMayoL___26,30$


----------



## Tichy (30 Oct 2021)

26,30$__ElMayoL
24,21$__Tichy


----------



## andy de paso (30 Oct 2021)

26,30$__ElMayoL
25,90$__Andydepaso
24,21$__Tichy


----------



## nedantes (30 Oct 2021)

26,30$__ElMayoL
25,90$__Andydepaso
25,08$__nedantes
24,21$__Tichy


----------



## Erzam (30 Oct 2021)

26,30$__ElMayoL
25,90$__Andydepaso
25,08$__nedantes
24,21$__Tichy
23,90$__Erzam


----------



## Justo Bueno (30 Oct 2021)

26,30$__ElMayoL
25,90$__Andydepaso
25,08$__nedantes
24,21$__Tichy
24,07$__Justo Bueno
23,90$__Erzam


----------



## Somedus (30 Oct 2021)

26,30$__ElMayoL
25,90$__Andydepaso
25,08$__nedantes
24,80$__Somedus
24,21$__Tichy
24,07$__Justo Bueno
23,90$__Erzam


----------



## PENTAF (30 Oct 2021)

26,30$__ElMayoL
25,90$__Andydepaso
25,08$__nedantes
24,21$__Tichy
24,14$__PENTAF
24,07$__Justo Bueno
23,90$__Erzam


----------



## estupeharto (30 Oct 2021)

Cerramos octubre, nedantes acelera y se lleva la última semana y el mes. Apretado tercer puesto del mes que finalmente se lo lleva andydepaso.
Felicitaciones, buen finde, y entramos en el penúltimo mes del año.
A ver si podemos cerrar el torneo con el año completo, resistid!  El año que viene descansaremos


----------



## Suburban2 (30 Oct 2021)

26,30$__ElMayoL
25,90$__Andydepaso
25,08$__nedantes
24,21$__Tichy
24,14$__PENTAF
24,07$__Justo Bueno
24,02$__Suburban2
23,90$__Erzam


----------



## Veloc (30 Oct 2021)

26,30$__ElMayoL
25,90$__Andydepaso
25,08$__nedantes
24,31$__Veloc
24,21$__Tichy
24,14$__PENTAF
24,07$__Justo Bueno
24,02$__Suburban2
23,90$__Erzam


----------



## janjononas (30 Oct 2021)

26,30$__ElMayoL
25,90$__Andydepaso
25,18$__janjononas
25,08$__nedantes
24,31$__Veloc
24,21$__Tichy
24,14$__PENTAF
24,07$__Justo Bueno
24,02$__Suburban2
23,90$__Erzam


----------



## Bamburojo (31 Oct 2021)

26,30$__ElMayoL
25,90$__Andydepaso
25,18$__janjononas
25,08$__nedantes
24,31$__Veloc
24,26$__Bamburojo
24,21$__Tichy
24,14$__PENTAF
24,07$__Justo Bueno
24,02$__Suburban2
23,90$__Erzam


----------



## elbruce (31 Oct 2021)

26,30$__ElMayoL
25,90$__Andydepas
25,30$__elbruce
25,18$__janjononas
25,08$__nedantes
24,31$__Veloc
24,26$__Bamburojo
24,21$__Tichy
24,14$__PENTAF
24,07$__Justo Bueno
24,02$__Suburban2
23,90$__Erzam


----------



## Somedus (31 Oct 2021)

26,30$__ElMayoL
25,90$__Andydepas
25,30$__elbruce
25,18$__janjononas
25,08$__nedantes
24,80$__Somedus
24,31$__Veloc
24,26$__Bamburojo
24,21$__Tichy
24,14$__PENTAF
24,07$__Justo Bueno
24,02$__Suburban2
23,90$__Erzam

Vuelvo a poner mi apuesta. Alguien la eliminó en algún copia pega.

Saludos.


----------



## cdametalero (31 Oct 2021)

26,30$__ElMayoL
25,90$__Andydepas
25,30$__elbruce
25,18$__janjononas
25,08$__nedantes
24,80$__Somedus
24,31$__Veloc
24,26$__Bamburojo
24,21$__Tichy
24,14$__PENTAF
24,07$__Justo Bueno
24,02$__Suburban2
23,96$__cdametalero
23,90$__Erzam


----------



## estupeharto (31 Oct 2021)

26,30$__ElMayoL
25,90$__Andydepas
25,30$__elbruce
25,18$__janjononas
25,08$__nedantes
24,80$__Somedus
24,35$__estupeharto
24,31$__Veloc
24,26$__Bamburojo
24,21$__Tichy
24,14$__PENTAF
24,07$__Justo Bueno
24,02$__Suburban2
23,96$__cdametalero
23,90$__Erzam


----------



## Berciano230 (31 Oct 2021)

26,30$__ElMayoL
25,90$__Andydepas
25,30$__elbruce
25,18$__janjononas
25,08$__nedantes
24,80$__Somedus
24,55$__Berciano230
24,35$__estupeharto
24,31$__Veloc
24,26$__Bamburojo
24,21$__Tichy
24,14$__PENTAF
24,07$__Justo Bueno
24,02$__Suburban2
23,96$__cdametalero
23,90$__Erzam


----------



## Tolagu (31 Oct 2021)

26,30$__ElMayoL
25,90$__Andydepas
25,30$__elbruce
25,18$__janjononas
25,08$__nedantes
24,80$__Somedus
24,55$__Berciano230
24,35$__estupeharto
24,31$__Veloc
24,26$__Bamburojo
24,21$__Tichy
24,14$__PENTAF
24,07$__Justo Bueno
24,02$__Suburban2
23,96$__cdametalero
23,90$__Erzam 
23,75$__Tolagu


----------



## estupeharto (5 Nov 2021)

Subidita para empezar el mes. Felicitaciones y buen finde


----------



## Suburban2 (6 Nov 2021)

Enhorawena a PENTAF por su acierto. 

24,30$__Suburban2


----------



## Veloc (6 Nov 2021)

24,30$__Suburban2
24,10$__Veloc

Felicidades a los ganadores


----------



## nedantes (6 Nov 2021)

24,59$__nedantes
24,30$__Suburban2
24,10$__Veloc


----------



## Tichy (6 Nov 2021)

24,59$__nedantes
24,30$__Suburban2
24,10$__Veloc
24,02$__Tichy


----------



## PENTAF (7 Nov 2021)

24,59$__nedantes
24,30$__Suburban2
24,21$__PENTAF
24,10$__Veloc
24,02$__Tichy 

Gracias,  ya me veía con todo el año si tocar bola.


----------



## Bamburojo (7 Nov 2021)

24,59$__nedantes
24,30$__Suburban2
24,26$__Bamburojo
24,21$__PENTAF
24,10$__Veloc
24,02$__Tichy


----------



## Somedus (7 Nov 2021)

24,80$__Somedus
24,59$__nedantes
24,30$__Suburban2
24,26$__Bamburojo
24,21$__PENTAF
24,10$__Veloc
24,02$__Tichy


----------



## Justo Bueno (7 Nov 2021)

24,80$__Somedus
24,59$__nedantes
24,44$__Justo Bueno
24,30$__Suburban2
24,26$__Bamburojo
24,21$__PENTAF
24,10$__Veloc
24,02$__Tichy


----------



## ElMayoL (7 Nov 2021)

24,80$__Somedus
24,70$__ElMayoL
24,59$__nedantes
24,44$__Justo Bueno
24,30$__Suburban2
24,26$__Bamburojo
24,21$__PENTAF
24,10$__Veloc
24,02$__Tichy


----------



## Erzam (7 Nov 2021)

24,80$__Somedus
24,70$__ElMayoL
24,59$__nedantes
24,44$__Justo Bueno
24,35$__Erzam
24,30$__Suburban2
24,26$__Bamburojo
24,21$__PENTAF
24,10$__Veloc
24,02$__Tichy


----------



## janjononas (7 Nov 2021)

24,80$__Somedus
24,70$__ElMayoL
24,59$__nedantes
24,44$__Justo Bueno
24,35$__Erzam
24,30$__Suburban2
24,26$__Bamburojo
24,21$__PENTAF
24,10$__Veloc
24,02$__Tichy
23,56$__janjononas


----------



## elbruce (7 Nov 2021)

25,20$__elbruce
24,80$__Somedus
24,70$__ElMayoL
24,59$__nedantes
24,44$__Justo Bueno
24,35$__Erzam
24,30$__Suburban2
24,26$__Bamburojo
24,21$__PENTAF
24,10$__Veloc
24,02$__Tichy
23,56$__janjononas


----------



## estupeharto (7 Nov 2021)

25,20$__elbruce
24,80$__Somedus
24,70$__ElMayoL
24,59$__nedantes
24,44$__Justo Bueno
24,35$__Erzam
24,30$__Suburban2
24,26$__Bamburojo
24,24$__estupeharto
24,21$__PENTAF
24,10$__Veloc
24,02$__Tichy
23,56$__janjononas


----------



## Mediterrand (7 Nov 2021)

25,20$__elbruce
24,80$__Somedus
24,70$__ElMayoL
24,59$__nedantes
24,44$__Justo Bueno
24,35$__Erzam
24,30$__Suburban2
24,26$__Bamburojo
24,24$__estupeharto
24,21$__PENTAF
24,10$__Veloc
24,02$__Tichy
23,78$__Mediterrand
23,56$__janjononas


----------



## Tolagu (7 Nov 2021)

25,20$__elbruce
24,80$__Somedus
24,70$__ElMayoL
24,59$__nedantes
24,44$__Justo Bueno
24,35$__Erzam
24,30$__Suburban2
24,26$__Bamburojo
24,24$__estupeharto
24,21$__PENTAF
24,10$__Veloc
24,02$__Tichy
23,78$__Mediterrand
23,75$__Tolagu
23,56$__janjononas


----------



## cdametalero (7 Nov 2021)

25,20$__elbruce
24,80$__Somedus
24,70$__ElMayoL
24,59$__nedantes
24,44$__Justo Bueno
24,35$__Erzam
24,30$__Suburban2
24,26$__Bamburojo
24,24$__estupeharto
24,21$__PENTAF
24,10$__Veloc
24,06$__cdametalero
24,02$__Tichy
23,78$__Mediterrand
23,75$__Tolagu
23,56$__janjononas


----------



## estupeharto (12 Nov 2021)

Viajeros al treennn!
Felicitaciones y buen finde!


----------



## Somedus (13 Nov 2021)

Venga va. Para la próxima semana sigue subiendo.

25,70$__Somedus


----------



## PENTAF (13 Nov 2021)

Enhorabuena a los ganadores

25,70$__Somedus 
25,58$__PENTAF


----------



## nedantes (13 Nov 2021)

25,70$__Somedus
25,58$__PENTAF 
25,36$__nedantes


----------



## Veloc (13 Nov 2021)

25,70$__Somedus
25,58$__PENTAF
25,36$__nedantes
25,20$__Veloc


----------



## andy de paso (13 Nov 2021)

26,05$__andydepaso
25,70$__Somedus
25,58$__PENTAF
25,36$__nedantes
25,20$__Veloc


----------



## Justo Bueno (13 Nov 2021)

26,05$__andydepaso
25,70$__Somedus
25,58$__PENTAF
25,36$__nedantes
25,20$__Veloc
25,00$__Justo Bueno


----------



## elbruce (13 Nov 2021)

26,30$__elbruce
26,05$__andydepaso
25,70$__Somedus
25,58$__PENTAF
25,36$__nedantes
25,20$__Veloc
25,00$__Justo Bueno


----------



## Bamburojo (13 Nov 2021)

26,30$__elbruce
26,05$__andydepaso
25,70$__Somedus
25,65$__Bamburojo
25,58$__PENTAF
25,36$__nedantes
25,20$__Veloc
25,00$__Justo Bueno


----------



## Tichy (13 Nov 2021)

26,30$__elbruce
26,05$__andydepaso
25,70$__Somedus
25,65$__Bamburojo
25,58$__PENTAF
25,36$__nedantes
25,20$__Veloc
25,00$__Justo Bueno
24,86$__Tichy


----------



## Mediterrand (14 Nov 2021)

26,30$__elbruce
26,05$__andydepaso
25,70$__Somedus
25,65$__Bamburojo
25,58$__PENTAF
25,36$__nedantes
25,20$__Veloc
25,00$__Justo Bueno
24,86$__Tichy
24,78$__Mediterrand


----------



## ElMayoL (14 Nov 2021)

26,30$__elbruce
26,05$__andydepaso
25,80$__ElMayoL
25,70$__Somedus
25,65$__Bamburojo
25,58$__PENTAF
25,36$__nedantes
25,20$__Veloc
25,00$__Justo Bueno
24,86$__Tichy
24,78$__Mediterrand


----------



## Erzam (14 Nov 2021)

26,40$__Erzam
26,30$__elbruce
26,05$__andydepaso
25,80$__ElMayoL
25,70$__Somedus
25,65$__Bamburojo
25,58$__PENTAF
25,36$__nedantes
25,20$__Veloc
25,00$__Justo Bueno
24,86$__Tichy
24,78$__Mediterrand


----------



## Suburban2 (14 Nov 2021)

26,40$__Eraz
26,30$__elbruce
26,05$__andydepaso
25,80$__ElMayoL
25,70$__Somedus
25,65$__Bamburojo
25,58$__PENTAF
25,48$__Suburban2
25,36$__nedantes
25,20$__Veloc
25,00$__Justo Bueno
24,86$__Tichy
24,78$__Mediterrand


----------



## Tolagu (14 Nov 2021)

26,40$__Eraz
26,30$__elbruce
26,05$__andydepaso
25,80$__ElMayoL
25,70$__Somedus
25,65$__Bamburojo
25,58$__PENTAF
25,48$__Suburban2
25,36$__nedantes
25,20$__Veloc
25,10$__Tolagu
25,00$__Justo Bueno
24,86$__Tichy
24,78$__Mediterrand


----------



## estupeharto (14 Nov 2021)

26,40$__Eraz
26,30$__elbruce
26,05$__andydepaso
25,80$__ElMayoL
25,70$__Somedus
25,65$__Bamburojo
25,58$__PENTAF
25,48$__Suburban2
25,36$__nedantes
25,20$__Veloc
25,17$__estupeharto
25,10$__Tolagu
25,00$__Justo Bueno
24,86$__Tichy
24,78$__Mediterrand


----------



## NicoTesla (14 Nov 2021)

26,40$__Eraz
26,30$__elbruce
26,05$__andydepaso
25,80$__ElMayoL
25,70$__Somedus
25,65$__Bamburojo
25,58$__PENTAF
25,48$__Suburban2
25,36$__nedantes
25,20$__Veloc
25,17$__estupeharto
25,10$__Tolagu
25,00$__Justo Bueno
24,86$__Tichy
24,78$__Mediterrand 
24,70$__Nico Tesla


----------



## NicoTesla (14 Nov 2021)

26,40$__Eraz
26,30$__elbruce
26,05$__andydepaso
25,80$__ElMayoL
25,70$__Somedus
25,65$__Bamburojo
25,58$__PENTAF
25,48$__Suburban2
25,36$__nedantes
25,20$__Veloc
25,17$__estupeharto
25,10$__Tolagu
25,00$__Justo Bueno
24,86$__Tichy
24,78$__Mediterrand 
24,70$__Nico Tesla


----------



## cdametalero (14 Nov 2021)

26,40$__Eraz
26,30$__elbruce
26,05$__andydepaso
25,80$__ElMayoL
25,70$__Somedus
25,65$__Bamburojo
25,58$__PENTAF
25,48$__Suburban2
25,36$__nedantes
25,25$__cdametalero
25,20$__Veloc
25,17$__estupeharto
25,10$__Tolagu
25,00$__Justo Bueno
24,86$__Tichy
24,78$__Mediterrand
24,70$__Nico Tesla


----------



## estupeharto (20 Nov 2021)

Felicitaciones y buen finde.


----------



## Justo Bueno (20 Nov 2021)

25,01$__Justo Bueno


----------



## Veloc (20 Nov 2021)

25,01$__Justo Bueno
24,70$__Veloc


----------



## Tichy (20 Nov 2021)

25,01$__Justo Bueno
24,91$__Tichy 
24,70$__Veloc


----------



## andy de paso (20 Nov 2021)

25,99$___andydepaso
25,01$__Justo Bueno
24,91$__Tichy
24,70$__Veloc


----------



## Mediterrand (21 Nov 2021)

25,99$___andydepaso
25,01$__Justo Bueno
24,91$__Tichy
24,70$__Veloc
24,37$__Mediterrand


----------



## Bamburojo (21 Nov 2021)

25,99$___andydepaso
25,10$___Bamburojo
25,01$__Justo Bueno
24,91$__Tichy
24,70$__Veloc
24,37$__Mediterrand


----------



## janjononas (21 Nov 2021)

25,99$___andydepaso
25,10$___Bamburojo
25,01$__Justo Bueno
24,91$__Tichy
24,70$__Veloc
24,37$__Mediterrand
24,23$__ janjononas


----------



## nedantes (21 Nov 2021)

25,99$___andydepaso
25,10$___Bamburojo
25,01$__Justo Bueno
24,91$__Tichy
24,70$__Veloc
24,53$__nedantes
24,37$__Mediterrand
24,23$__ janjononas


----------



## Somedus (21 Nov 2021)

25,99$__andydepaso
25,30$__Somedus
25,10$__Bamburojo
25,01$__Justo Bueno
24,91$__Tichy
24,70$__Veloc
24,53$__nedantes
24,37$__Mediterrand
24,23$__ janjononas


----------



## NicoTesla (21 Nov 2021)

25,99$__andydepaso
25,30$__Somedus
25,10$__Bamburojo
25,01$__Justo Bueno
24,91$__Tichy
24,80$__Nico Tesla
24,70$__Veloc
24,53$__nedantes
24,37$__Mediterrand
24,23$__ janjononas


----------



## Suburban2 (21 Nov 2021)

25,99$__andydepaso
25,30$__Somedus
25,22$__Suburban2
25,10$__Bamburojo
25,01$__Justo Bueno
24,91$__Tichy
24,80$__Nico Tesla
24,70$__Veloc
24,53$__nedantes
24,37$__Mediterrand
24,23$__ janjononas


----------



## elbruce (21 Nov 2021)

25,99$__andydepaso
25,40$__elbruce
25,30$__Somedus
25,22$__Suburban2
25,10$__Bamburojo
25,01$__Justo Bueno
24,91$__Tichy
24,80$__Nico Tesla
24,70$__Veloc
24,53$__nedantes
24,37$__Mediterrand
24,23$__ janjononas


----------



## Erzam (21 Nov 2021)

25,99$__andydepaso
25,40$__elbruce
25,30$__Somedus
25,22$__Suburban2
25,10$__Bamburojo
25,01$__Justo Bueno
24,91$__Tichy
24,80$__Nico Tesla
24,70$__Veloc
24,60$__Erzam
24,53$__nedantes
24,37$__Mediterrand
24,23$__ janjononas


----------



## ElMayoL (21 Nov 2021)

25,99$__andydepaso
25,40$__elbruce
25,30$__Somedus
25,22$__Suburban2
25,10$__Bamburojo
25,01$__Justo Bueno
24,96$__ElMayoL
24,91$__Tichy
24,80$__Nico Tesla
24,70$__Veloc
24,60$__Erzam
24,53$__nedantes
24,37$__Mediterrand
24,23$__ janjononas


----------



## PENTAF (21 Nov 2021)

25,99$__andydepaso
25,40$__elbruce
25,30$__Somedus
25,22$__Suburban2
25,10$__Bamburojo
25,01$__Justo Bueno
24,96$__ElMayoL
24,91$__Tichy
24,85$__PENTAF
24,80$__Nico Tesla
24,70$__Veloc
24,60$__Erzam
24,53$__nedantes
24,37$__Mediterrand
24,23$__ janjononas


----------



## Tolagu (21 Nov 2021)

25,99$__andydepaso
25,40$__elbruce
25,30$__Somedus
25,22$__Suburban2
25,10$__Bamburojo
25,01$__Justo Bueno
24,96$__ElMayoL
24,91$__Tichy
24,85$__PENTAF
24,80$__Nico Tesla
24,70$__Veloc
24,60$__Erzam
24,53$__nedantes
24.45$__Tolagu
24,37$__Mediterrand
24,23$__ janjononas


----------



## estupeharto (21 Nov 2021)

25,99$__andydepaso
25,40$__elbruce
25,30$__Somedus
25,22$__Suburban2
25,10$__Bamburojo
25,01$__Justo Bueno
24,96$__ElMayoL
24,91$__Tichy
24,85$__PENTAF
24,82$__estupeharto
24,80$__Nico Tesla
24,70$__Veloc
24,60$__Erzam
24,53$__nedantes
24.45$__Tolagu
24,37$__Mediterrand
24,23$__ janjononas


----------



## cdametalero (21 Nov 2021)

25,99$__andydepaso
25,40$__elbruce
25,30$__Somedus
25,22$__Suburban2
25,10$__Bamburojo
25,01$__Justo Bueno
24,96$__ElMayoL
24,91$__Tichy
24,85$__PENTAF
24,82$__estupeharto
24,80$__Nico Tesla
24,70$__Veloc
24,65$__cdametalero
24,60$__Erzam
24,53$__nedantes
24.45$__Tolagu
24,37$__Mediterrand
24,23$__ janjononas


----------



## estupeharto (27 Nov 2021)

Acabó el mes con reparto de puntos en la primera y segunda posición del mes, (15+10)/2=12,5 para cada uno.
Felicitaciones y buen finde. Entramos en la recta final....


----------



## Somedus (27 Nov 2021)

Para la próxima semana.

Somedus__23,30$

Saludos.


----------



## TradingMetales (27 Nov 2021)

Somedus dijo:


> Para la próxima semana.
> 
> Somedus__23,30$
> TradingMetales_15,25
> ...



Me huelo el hostiazo de todo, incluso plata.


----------



## Veloc (27 Nov 2021)

Somedus__23,30$
Veloc__22,90$
TradingMetales_15,25


----------



## Justo Bueno (28 Nov 2021)

23,30$__Somedus
23,13$__Justo Bueno
22,90$__Veloc


----------



## Bamburojo (28 Nov 2021)

23,30$__Somedus
23,13$__Justo Bueno
23,00$__Bamburojo
22,90$__Veloc 
TradingMetales_15,25


----------



## Mediterrand (28 Nov 2021)

23,30$__Somedus
23,13$__Justo Bueno
23,00$__Bamburojo
22,90$__Veloc
22,10$__Paraisofiscal
21,85$__Mediterrand
15,25$__TradingMetales


----------



## nedantes (28 Nov 2021)

23,30$__Somedus
23,13$__Justo Bueno
23,00$__Bamburojo
22,90$__Veloc
22,49$__nedantes
22,10$__Paraisofiscal
21,85$__Mediterrand
15,25$__TradingMetales


----------



## Erzam (28 Nov 2021)

23,40$__Erzam
23,30$__Somedus
23,13$__Justo Bueno
23,00$__Bamburojo
22,90$__Veloc
22,49$__nedantes
22,10$__Paraisofiscal
21,85$__Mediterrand
15,25$__TradingMetales


----------



## PENTAF (28 Nov 2021)

23,40$__Erzam
23,30$__Somedus
23,19$__PENTAF
23,13$__Justo Bueno
23,00$__Bamburojo
22,90$__Veloc
22,49$__nedantes
22,10$__Paraisofiscal
21,85$__Mediterrand
15,25$__TradingMetales


----------



## ElMayoL (28 Nov 2021)

23,40$__Erzam
23,30$__Somedus
23,19$__PENTAF
23,13$__Justo Bueno
23,00$__Bamburojo
22,90$__Veloc
22,49$__nedantes
22,20$__ElMayoL
22,10$__Paraisofiscal
21,85$__Mediterrand
15,25$__TradingMetales


----------



## estupeharto (28 Nov 2021)

23,40$__Erzam
23,30$__Somedus
23,19$__PENTAF
23,13$__Justo Bueno
23,00$__Bamburojo
22,92$__estupeharto
22,90$__Veloc
22,49$__nedantes
22,20$__ElMayoL
22,10$__Paraisofiscal
21,85$__Mediterrand
15,25$__TradingMetales


----------



## janjononas (28 Nov 2021)

24,34$__janjononas
23,40$__Erzam
23,30$__Somedus
23,19$__PENTAF
23,13$__Justo Bueno
23,00$__Bamburojo
22,92$__estupeharto
22,90$__Veloc
22,49$__nedantes
22,20$__ElMayoL
22,10$__Paraisofiscal
21,85$__Mediterrand
15,25$__TradingMetales


----------



## Tichy (28 Nov 2021)

24,34$__janjononas
23,91$__Tichy 
23,40$__Erzam
23,30$__Somedus
23,19$__PENTAF
23,13$__Justo Bueno
23,00$__Bamburojo
22,92$__estupeharto
22,90$__Veloc
22,49$__nedantes
22,20$__ElMayoL
22,10$__Paraisofiscal
21,85$__Mediterrand
15,25$__TradingMetales


----------



## Tolagu (28 Nov 2021)

24,34$__janjononas
24,00$__Tolagu
23,91$__Tichy 
23,40$__Erzam
23,30$__Somedus
23,19$__PENTAF
23,13$__Justo Bueno
23,00$__Bamburojo
22,92$__estupeharto
22,90$__Veloc
22,49$__nedantes
22,20$__ElMayoL
22,10$__Paraisofiscal
21,85$__Mediterrand
15,25$__TradingMetales


----------



## cdametalero (28 Nov 2021)

24,34$__janjononas
24,00$__Tolagu
23,91$__Tichy
23,47$__cdametalero
23,40$__Erzam
23,30$__Somedus
23,19$__PENTAF
23,13$__Justo Bueno
23,00$__Bamburojo
22,92$__estupeharto
22,90$__Veloc
22,49$__nedantes
22,20$__ElMayoL
22,10$__Paraisofiscal
21,85$__Mediterrand
15,25$__TradingMetales


----------



## elbruce (28 Nov 2021)

24,45$__elbruce
24,34$__janjononas
24,00$__Tolagu
23,91$__Tichy
23,47$__cdametalero
23,40$__Erzam
23,30$__Somedus
23,19$__PENTAF
23,13$__Justo Bueno
23,00$__Bamburojo
22,92$__estupeharto
22,90$__Veloc
22,49$__nedantes
22,20$__ElMayoL
22,10$__Paraisofiscal
21,85$__Mediterrand
15,25$__TradingMetales


----------



## estupeharto (3 Dic 2021)

Hombre, paraisofiscal, bienvenido, lo mismo Tradingmetales, y a todos, por supuesto
Felicitaciones y buen finde, mientras nos dejen ... y luego también, qué cojones.


----------



## Somedus (4 Dic 2021)

23,30$__Somedus


----------



## Justo Bueno (4 Dic 2021)

23,30$__Somedus
23,23$__Justo Bueno
21,85$__Paraisofiscal


----------



## nedantes (4 Dic 2021)

23,30$__Somedus
23,23$__Justo Bueno
22,39$__nedantes
21,85$__Paraisofiscal


----------



## Erzam (4 Dic 2021)

23,30$__Somedus
23,23$__Justo Bueno
22,90$__Erzam
22,39$__nedantes
21,85$__Paraisofiscal


----------



## Veloc (4 Dic 2021)

23,30$__Somedus
23,23$__Justo Bueno
22,90$__Erzam
22,75$__Veloc
22,39$__nedantes
21,85$__Paraisofiscal


----------



## Tichy (4 Dic 2021)

23,30$__Somedus
23,23$__Justo Bueno
23,04$__Tichy 
22,90$__Erzam
22,75$__Veloc
22,39$__nedantes
21,85$__Paraisofiscal


----------



## andy de paso (4 Dic 2021)

23,30$__Somedus
23,23$__Justo Bueno
23,04$__Tichy
22,90$__Erzam
22,75$__Veloc
22,39$__nedantes
22,00$__andydepaso
21,85$__Paraisofiscal


----------



## ElMayoL (4 Dic 2021)

23,30$__Somedus
23,23$__Justo Bueno
23,04$__Tichy
22,90$__Erzam
22,75$__Veloc
22,66$__ElMayoL
22,39$__nedantes
22,00$__andydepaso
21,85$__Paraisofiscal


----------



## Mediterrand (4 Dic 2021)

23,30$__Somedus
23,23$__Justo Bueno
23,04$__Tichy
22,90$__Erzam
22,75$__Veloc
22,66$__ElMayoL
22,39$__nedantes
22,00$__andydepaso
21,85$__Paraisofiscal
21,67$__Mediterrand


----------



## janjononas (5 Dic 2021)

23,30$__Somedus
23,23$__Justo Bueno
23,12$__janjononas
23,04$__Tichy
22,90$__Erzam
22,75$__Veloc
22,66$__ElMayoL
22,39$__nedantes
22,00$__andydepaso
21,85$__Paraisofiscal
21,67$__Mediterrand


----------



## Bamburojo (5 Dic 2021)

23,30$__Somedus
23,23$__Justo Bueno
23,12$__janjononas
23,04$__Tichy
22,90$__Erzam
22,75$__Veloc
22,70$__Bamburojo
22,66$__ElMayoL
22,39$__nedantes
22,00$__andydepaso
21,85$__Paraisofiscal
21,67$__Mediterrand


----------



## PENTAF (5 Dic 2021)

23,30$__Somedus
23,23$__Justo Bueno
23,12$__janjononas
23,04$__Tichy
22,90$__Erzam
22,75$__Veloc
22,70$__Bamburojo
22,66$__ElMayoL
22,49$__PENTAF
22,39$__nedantes
22,00$__andydepaso
21,85$__Paraisofiscal
21,67$__Mediterrand


----------



## NicoTesla (5 Dic 2021)

23,30$__Somedus
23,23$__Justo Bueno
23,12$__janjononas
23,08$__Nico Tesla
23,04$__Tichy
22,90$__Erzam
22,75$__Veloc
22,70$__Bamburojo
22,66$__ElMayoL
22,49$__PENTAF
22,39$__nedantes
22,00$__andydepaso
21,85$__Paraisofiscal
21,67$__Mediterrand


----------



## Suburban2 (5 Dic 2021)

23,30$__Somedus
23,23$__Justo Bueno
23,12$__janjononas
23,08$__Nico Tesla
23,04$__Tichy
22,90$__Erzam
22,75$__Veloc
22,70$__Bamburojo
22,66$__ElMayoL
22,61$__Suburban2
22,49$__PENTAF
22,39$__nedantes
22,00$__andydepaso
21,85$__Paraisofiscal
21,67$__Mediterrand


----------



## estupeharto (5 Dic 2021)

23,30$__Somedus
23,23$__Justo Bueno
23,12$__janjononas
23,08$__Nico Tesla
23,04$__Tichy
22,92$__estupeharto
22,90$__Erzam
22,75$__Veloc
22,70$__Bamburojo
22,66$__ElMayoL
22,61$__Suburban2
22,49$__PENTAF
22,39$__nedantes
22,00$__andydepaso
21,85$__Paraisofiscal
21,67$__Mediterrand


----------



## cdametalero (5 Dic 2021)

23,30$__Somedus
23,23$__Justo Bueno
23,12$__janjononas
23,08$__Nico Tesla
23,04$__Tichy
22,92$__estupeharto
22,90$__Erzam
22,75$__Veloc
22,70$__Bamburojo
22,66$__ElMayoL
22,61$__Suburban2
22,49$__PENTAF
22,39$__nedantes
22,08$__cdametalero
22,00$__andydepaso
21,85$__Paraisofiscal
21,67$__Mediterrand


----------



## Tolagu (5 Dic 2021)

23,50$__Tolagu
23,30$__Somedus
23,23$__Justo Bueno
23,12$__janjononas
23,08$__Nico Tesla
23,04$__Tichy
22,92$__estupeharto
22,90$__Erzam
22,75$__Veloc
22,70$__Bamburojo
22,66$__ElMayoL
22,61$__Suburban2
22,49$__PENTAF
22,39$__nedantes
22,08$__cdametalero
22,00$__andydepaso
21,85$__Paraisofiscal
21,67$__Mediterrand


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Dic 2021)

Pues como desde hace 10 años...entre 20-25...  la autentica salud


----------



## estupeharto (10 Dic 2021)

Vamos llegando a puerto....
Felicitaciones y buen finde


----------



## andy de paso (11 Dic 2021)

Para la próxima
21,40$___andy de paso


----------



## nedantes (11 Dic 2021)

22,70$___Paraisofiscal
22,13$___nedantes
21,40$___andy de paso


----------



## Mediterrand (11 Dic 2021)

23,12$___Mediterrand
22,70$___Paraisofiscal
22,13$___nedantes
21,40$___andy de paso


----------



## ElMayoL (11 Dic 2021)

23,77$___General Ramón Cabrera
23,12$___Mediterrand
22,70$___Paraisofiscal
22,13$___nedantes
22,00$___ElMayoL
21,40$___andy de paso


----------



## Tichy (11 Dic 2021)

23,77$___General Ramón Cabrera
23,12$___Mediterrand
22,70$___Paraisofiscal
22,44$___Tichy 
22,13$___nedantes
22,00$___ElMayoL
21,40$___andy de paso


----------



## Veloc (11 Dic 2021)

23,77$___General Ramón Cabrera
23,12$___Mediterrand
22,70$___Paraisofiscal
22,13$___nedantes
22,00$___ElMayoL
21,90$__Veloc
21,40$___andy de paso


----------



## Tichy (11 Dic 2021)

De nuevo:

23,77$___General Ramón Cabrera
23,12$___Mediterrand
22,70$___Paraisofiscal
22,44$___Tichy 
22,13$___nedantes
22,00$___ElMayoL
21,90$__Veloc
21,40$___andy de paso


----------



## NicoTesla (11 Dic 2021)

23,77$___General Ramón Cabrera
23,12$___Mediterrand
22,70$___Paraisofiscal
22,44$___Tichy
22,20$___Nico Tesla
22,13$___nedantes
22,00$___ElMayoL
21,90$__Veloc
21,40$___andy de paso


----------



## Erzam (11 Dic 2021)

23,77$___General Ramón Cabrera
23,12$___Mediterrand
22,70$___Paraisofiscal
22,44$___Tichy
22,30$___Erzam
22,20$___Nico Tesla
22,13$___nedantes
22,00$___ElMayoL
21,90$__Veloc
21,40$___andy de paso


----------



## Justo Bueno (11 Dic 2021)

23,77$___General Ramón Cabrera
23,12$___Mediterrand
22,70$___Paraisofiscal
22,55$___Justo Bueno
22,44$___Tichy
22,30$___Erzam
22,20$___Nico Tesla
22,13$___nedantes
22,00$___ElMayoL
21,90$___Veloc
21,40$___andy de paso


----------



## Somedus (12 Dic 2021)

23,77$___General Ramón Cabrera
23,12$___Mediterrand
22,70$___Paraisofiscal
22,55$___Justo Bueno
22,50$___Somedus
22,44$___Tichy
22,30$___Erzam
22,20$___Nico Tesla
22,13$___nedantes
22,00$___ElMayoL
21,90$___Veloc
21,40$___andy de paso


----------



## PENTAF (12 Dic 2021)

23,77$___General Ramón Cabrera
23,12$___Mediterrand
22,70$___Paraisofiscal
22,55$___Justo Bueno
22,50$___Somedus
22,44$___Tichy
22,30$___Erzam
22,25$___PENTAF
22,20$___Nico Tesla
22,13$___nedantes
22,00$___ElMayoL
21,90$___Veloc
21,40$___andy de paso


----------



## Suburban2 (12 Dic 2021)

23,77$___General Ramón Cabrera
23,12$___Mediterrand
22,70$___Paraisofiscal
22,55$___Justo Bueno
22,50$___Somedus
22,44$___Tichy
22,30$___Erzam
22,25$___PENTAF
22,20$___Nico Tesla
22,13$___nedantes
22,05$___Suburban2
22,00$___ElMayoL
21,90$___Veloc
21,40$___andy de paso


----------



## elbruce (12 Dic 2021)

23,77$___General Ramón Cabrera
23,12$___Mediterrand
22,70$___Paraisofiscal
22,55$___Justo Bueno
22,50$___Somedus
22,44$___Tichy
22,30$___Erzam
22,25$___PENTAF
22,20$___Nico Tesla
22,13$___nedantes
22,05$___Suburban2
22,00$___ElMayoL
21,90$___Veloc
21,40$___andy de paso 
21,25$__ elbruce


----------



## estupeharto (12 Dic 2021)

23,77$___General Ramón Cabrera
23,12$___Mediterrand
22,70$___Paraisofiscal
22,55$___Justo Bueno
22,50$___Somedus
22,44$___Tichy
22,37$___estupeharto
22,30$___Erzam
22,25$___PENTAF
22,20$___Nico Tesla
22,13$___nedantes
22,05$___Suburban2
22,00$___ElMayoL
21,90$___Veloc
21,40$___andy de paso
21,25$__ elbruce


----------



## janjononas (12 Dic 2021)

23,77$___General Ramón Cabrera
23,12$___Mediterrand
22,70$___Paraisofiscal
22,55$___Justo Bueno
22,50$___Somedus
22,44$___Tichy
22,37$___estupeharto
22,30$___Erzam
22,25$___PENTAF
22,20$___Nico Tesla
22,13$___nedantes
22,09$___janjononas
22,05$___Suburban2
22,00$___ElMayoL
21,90$___Veloc
21,40$___andy de paso
21,25$__ elbruce


----------



## Tolagu (12 Dic 2021)

23,77$___General Ramón Cabrera
23,30$___Tolagu
23,12$___Mediterrand
22,70$___Paraisofiscal
22,55$___Justo Bueno
22,50$___Somedus
22,44$___Tichy
22,37$___estupeharto
22,30$___Erzam
22,25$___PENTAF
22,20$___Nico Tesla
22,13$___nedantes
22,09$___janjononas
22,05$___Suburban2
22,00$___ElMayoL
21,90$___Veloc
21,40$___andy de paso
21,25$__ elbruce


 Zanx Cita Citar
Reportar


----------



## cdametalero (12 Dic 2021)

23,77$___General Ramón Cabrera
23,30$___Tolagu
23,12$___Mediterrand
22,70$___Paraisofiscal
22,55$___Justo Bueno
22,50$___Somedus
22,44$___Tichy
22,37$___estupeharto
22,30$___Erzam
22,25$___PENTAF
22,20$___Nico Tesla
22,13$___nedantes
22,09$___janjononas
22,05$___Suburban2
22,00$___ElMayoL
21,96$__cdametalero
21,90$___Veloc
21,40$___andy de paso
21,25$__ elbruce


----------



## estupeharto (18 Dic 2021)

Felicitaciones y buen finde.
Creo que ésta fue pa la saca 
Luego pongo tablas.
Entramos en la recta de meta!!
Y el apocaleche que no llega hoyga..


----------



## ElMayoL (18 Dic 2021)

Saludos.


ElMayoL___22,10$


----------



## andy de paso (19 Dic 2021)

ElMayoL___22,10$
General Ramon Cabrera___22'75
22,00$___ Andy depaso


----------



## Tichy (19 Dic 2021)

22,24$__Tichy 
ElMayoL___22,10$
General Ramon Cabrera___22'75
22,00$___ Andy depaso


----------



## nedantes (19 Dic 2021)

22'75$___General Ramon Cabrera
22,68$___nedantes
22,24$___Tichy
22,10$__ElMayoL
22,00$___ Andy depaso


----------



## Somedus (19 Dic 2021)

23,21$___Paraisofiscal
22,75$___General Ramon Cabrera
22,68$___nedantes
22,50$___Somedus
22,24$___Tichy
22,10$___ElMayoL
22,00$___Andy depaso


----------



## Veloc (19 Dic 2021)

23,21$___Paraisofiscal
22,75$___General Ramon Cabrera
22,68$___nedantes
22,50$___Somedus
22,40$___Veloc
22,24$___Tichy
22,10$___ElMayoL
22,00$___Andy depaso


----------



## Justo Bueno (19 Dic 2021)

23,21$___Paraisofiscal
22,75$___General Ramon Cabrera
22,68$___nedantes
22,50$___Somedus
22,45$___Justo Bueno
22,40$___Veloc
22,24$___Tichy
22,10$___ElMayoL
22,00$___Andy depaso


----------



## Mediterrand (19 Dic 2021)

23,21$___Paraisofiscal
22,75$___General Ramon Cabrera
22,68$___nedantes
22,50$___Somedus
22,45$___Justo Bueno
22,40$___Veloc
22,24$___Tichy
22,10$___ElMayoL
22,00$___Andy depaso
21,67$___Mediterrand


----------



## Erzam (19 Dic 2021)

23,21$___Paraisofiscal
22,85$___Erzam
22,75$___General Ramon Cabrera
22,68$___nedantes
22,50$___Somedus
22,45$___Justo Bueno
22,40$___Veloc
22,24$___Tichy
22,10$___ElMayoL
22,00$___Andy depaso
21,67$___Mediterrand


----------



## elbruce (19 Dic 2021)

23,48$__elbruce
23,21$___Paraisofiscal
22,85$___Erzam
22,75$___General Ramon Cabrera
22,68$___nedantes
22,50$___Somedus
22,45$___Justo Bueno
22,40$___Veloc
22,24$___Tichy
22,10$___ElMayoL
22,00$___Andy depaso
21,67$___Mediterrand


----------



## PENTAF (19 Dic 2021)

23,48$__elbruce
23,21$___Paraisofiscal
22,85$___Erzam
22,75$___General Ramon Cabrera
22,68$___nedantes
22,50$___Somedus
22,45$___Justo Bueno
22,40$___Veloc
22,34$___PENTAF
22,24$___Tichy
22,10$___ElMayoL
22,00$___Andy depaso
21,67$___Mediterrand


----------



## Tolagu (19 Dic 2021)

23,70$___Tolagu
23,48$___elbruce
23,21$___Paraisofiscal
22,85$___Erzam
22,75$___General Ramon Cabrera
22,68$___nedantes
22,50$___Somedus
22,45$___Justo Bueno
22,40$___Veloc
22,34$___PENTAF
22,24$___Tichy
22,10$___ElMayoL
22,00$___Andy depaso
21,67$___Mediterrand


----------



## estupeharto (19 Dic 2021)

23,70$___Tolagu
23,48$___elbruce
23,21$___Paraisofiscal
22,85$___Erzam
22,82$___estupeharto
22,75$___General Ramon Cabrera
22,68$___nedantes
22,50$___Somedus
22,45$___Justo Bueno
22,40$___Veloc
22,34$___PENTAF
22,24$___Tichy
22,10$___ElMayoL
22,00$___Andy depaso
21,67$___Mediterrand


----------



## cdametalero (19 Dic 2021)

23,70$___Tolagu
23,48$___elbruce
23,21$___Paraisofiscal
22,85$___Erzam
22,82$___estupeharto
22,75$___General Ramon Cabrera
22,68$___nedantes
22,50$___Somedus
22,45$___Justo Bueno
22,40$___Veloc
22,34$___PENTAF
22,30$__cdametalero
22,24$___Tichy
22,10$___ElMayoL
22,00$___Andy depaso
21,67$___Mediterrand


----------



## estupeharto (24 Dic 2021)

Bueno bueno bueno... todo lo que empieza acaba... Veloc se proclama campeón sorpresivamente.
Ahora que hemos acabado es cuando el metal despegará... o quien sabe....
Felicitaciones a todos, Feliz Navidad, salud y cuidaros.


----------



## ElMayoL (24 Dic 2021)

Felicidades veloc.

feliz navidad metaleros!!


----------



## cdametalero (25 Dic 2021)

Felicidades al ganador!!!
Y a estupeharto por el curro!!!
Saludos a todos


----------



## Erzam (25 Dic 2021)

Que mejor manera que acabar el año acertando la última predicción.
Felicidades a Veloc y agradecer al compañero Estupeharto el trabajo realizado.


----------



## Somedus (25 Dic 2021)

Ha sido un placer participar en el juego. Enhorabuena los ganadores y gracias a estupeharto por hacerlo posible.

Saludos.


----------



## Tolagu (25 Dic 2021)

Gracias @estupeharto por la currada. Enhorabuena @Veloc , has arrasado !!!

Y felicidades a todos los demás


----------



## Veloc (25 Dic 2021)

Feliz navidad para todos, un placer participar.


----------



## Justo Bueno (25 Dic 2021)

¿Que hay de premio pa el cuarto clasificado? 

Un saludo a todos los compañeros metaleros, en especial a los discriminados por mantener su ADN intacto, y en general a todos los que no sean cómplices de una tiranía pseudosanitaria tan peligrosa como ridícula. Feliz Navidad y hasta una próxima foreada! Grande @estupeharto


----------

